# ***November Sparklers general chit chat LOL ****



## lou1979

hey ladies where you all hiding xxxx


:baby:


----------



## RaeRae

Yay!!!! I'm here!!! I've been all lonely!!!!


----------



## Marg_27

Awww welcome over to 3rd tri November mummies :hugs:


----------



## K477uk

Goodness... November ones already!!! Welcome over!!


----------



## Marleysgirl

I moved in here yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oushka

Moved yesterday also :wavey:


----------



## RaeRae

I'm due on the 2nd of November but baby is already measuring almost 30 weeks so the chances of him being born in November are slim. But I'm still a sparkler!!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

oh god novembers in already.... 
december next.. i dont feel ready going to quick, lol!


----------



## Snowball

I'm here! I've finally come out of hiding to post on the tri boards :) I'm being induced arouns 31st October now but it usually takes me a few days to get going so I think I can safely say this one will most likely be born in November :)


----------



## lou1979

My EDD is nov 4th However im booked in for section on the 27th Oct...

but i like the sparklers so im staying ;)


----------



## jessica rabbi

in over here early lol .. im due 10th n i cnt wait .. im fed up of having painfull ribs lol xx


----------



## MsEmski

I'll be here tomorrow... EEEKKK!!


----------



## willow77

Can I come in - I am due the 4th November :)


----------



## purpledaisy2

Im not due over just yet, cant believe how quickly my pregnancy is going though.

See you in a week or so!


----------



## tinkerbell82

Hi Girls! My my my, that went quickly!!! 3rd tri already! :happydance: xx


----------



## Seraphim

Yoooohooooo :hi:


----------



## rubyrose

Hello november mummies!! cant believe your here already, makes me feel scared teehee xx


----------



## jennifer34rn

I will pop in early because the specialist is expecting my water to break very early...we are hoping to make it to 28 weeks at least. Im due nov. 14th...God,I would love to make it to november:)


----------



## minicazzybee

Hello!! I'm officially here as well!!!

Feels very strange to be reading about hospital bags, mucus plugs and breast pumps as opposed to morning sickness, size of bumps and gender announcements!!!

Hope all November Sparklers are well!!

xxx


----------



## lionheartnz

Ive been hiding over here. Glad to have a group now  
Cant beleive we are this far already!


----------



## cleckner04

Aww! I can't believe November girls are coming over now! :happydance: Welcome over girls!!! :hugs:


----------



## jem_5500

I am sneakking over early ;) hope your all ok xxx


----------



## diz

November girlies here already - gosh the time does fly!!!!


Enjoy your third trimester ladies xxxxxxxxx


----------



## polaris

Hey everyone! Third trimester - can't believe it! I have been absolutely exhausted for the past two days and I'm covered in spots again (which had cleared up). I hope this doesn't mean the end of the 'blooming' stage!


----------



## jennie_78

Yay! ive made it :happydance:

Cant believe im finally in the 3rd tri, its gone so fast. Doesnt seem so long ago i put my EDD in the november sparklers when i was in the 1st tri.
Im due 4th november but my consultant has said i will be induced between 35 and 38 week depending on babys growth. But, im staying in the november sparklers :happydance:

Hows everyone feeling ?


----------



## RaeRae

Hi Jennie!! Is that because of the diabetes? The doctors are not telling me anything as far as when or how I'll be giving birth and it's doing my head in!!! I had a c section with my daughter and this baby is already huge so I think I'm probably going down that route again.


----------



## jennie_78

hi raerae, yeah its because of my diabetes. Ive been having the growth scans, and shes measuring 2 weeks ahead already. I asked the consultant how many weeks he thought id get to, he was quite vague and said anywhere between 35 and 38 weeks. i guess will prob have a better idea after ive past the 30 week mark.
Im completely in the dark about how i will give birth at the moment, tried to talk to consultant and all ive been told is that i will prob be induced before baby gets too big.


----------



## RaeRae

Awww!!! I had a scan on tuesday at 27 + 1 and baby was measuring 29 + 5. I was told by one obstetrician a few weeks ago that I wouldn't be induced under any circumstances. If the growth was average I would be left to go natural but not allowed to go past my due date or if he was big I'd have a c section. He seems to have started getting big quite quickly now but they don't think it's because of my blood sugars because they've been really good. My cousin (not diabetic) was told her baby was big and she was given a section at 36 weeks and he was 8lbs. I just really want to get some idea about when he might be coming and how. I mean if I have him at 36 weeks that gives me 9 weeks and I haven't got anything!!!!


----------



## moomoo

I'm heeeeeeeeere!! :D

xx


----------



## MsEmski

Hullo all! :hi:

Just wanted to see my ticker say third tri too


----------



## Loubylou

Welcome to third tri November Sparklers!! Time really is flying now!

:hug:


----------



## RaeRae

Thank you everyone for welcoming us over! I'm still shocked at how fast it seems to be going!


----------



## soootired

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
omg i am in the third trimester already


----------



## Pregnancy-No1

I have never posted in 2d trimester in the sparklers post.... BUT!!! can I join in ;) im due 3 November... who is going for a scan next week? im going on Tuesday morning, for my 28 week scan... and also for a 4d scan!!! im very excited!


----------



## soootired

Hi, dont think i ever officially joined either so welcome in  Preg no1
I soo want a 4 d scan, i dont get to see my little girl untill shes born now :-( My man thinks there is no need but might work on him.
Hope all is good and you get some great cute pics of your little one.


----------



## lou1979

Since i had that big bleed at 19 weeks and was told my placenta was low, i wished away the weeks until 24.. now since 24 weeks its gone REALLY fast!


----------



## ClaireLouise

Awww all my girlies are coming here now!!

Keep me a seat warm il be over in 3 days!! I cant wait to go through all these new threads and read the birth announcements!!!!

Excitidmentness!


----------



## dom

Hello!! :)

Im here now.....

It really has gone soooo fast...Yay, cant wait to meet bubba in 3 months time!

xx


----------



## xkirstyx

hey girls! woooo cant wait till 4th november! and omg the pains of baby kicking ribs and heartburn hehe the joys, will all be worth it though :D xxx


----------



## soootired

Has been having fun reading all the birth stories on here especially the ones with pics . Anyone else find it weird logging on and hearing about people being induced, going into labour or introducing their new babies. Very scary that its getting that close and that will be us in 3 months )))


----------



## playgirl666

hi im due on the 8th, i offically join 3rd tri on sunday :)


----------



## Pregnancy-No1

When I think that there is only 3 months left and I still have all the small things to buy I get really stressed!! hahaha, but I told myself Im going to by everything before the end of this month so that everything is ready and waiting for baby....


----------



## lou1979

Yeh i must admit it is nice to have everything in order whist still able to move freely (before we get to big to enjoy baby shopping), then later on we can relax and any little bits and bobs we think of can be bought is no blind panic Lol!


----------



## soootired

I had a mad internet shopping spre on the mothercare site last week and got two huge boxes delivered yesterday. It was like xmas day  and %10 off all of it as well. You feel much more relaxed when you have some stuff ready.
Although i still have to buy a house for the baby to live in lol, But been promised a compleation date of 21 this month and keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## ClaireLouise

For those mummies to be that are currently working, are you all like me and counting down the days/hours/minutes til maternity? I sooo cant wait for that! 

I treated myself last night, i got some radox bubble bath (95p Superdrug), a face mask from Lush, some exfoliating gloves and cocoa butter! I must have been soo relaxed as i overslept and was 45 minutes late for work (eek!) but at least i have beautifully soft skin :)


----------



## dom

I am counting down the seconds till mat leave!

Although, Ive had to change my hols slightly - Staffing probs at work so was supposed to be having a week off in Sept but have offered to work the mornings and have afternoons off, and work the mornings of my last week (ending 2nd Oct) and have the afternoons off, so having 2 half weeks :)

Boss has informed me that If Id prefer to work through my holidays, or for longer she will pay me for them instead!! Think Ill be ready for a break by then though with an active 4 year old!!

Aw Ive bought most of my stuff now, been banned from buying any more baby clothes (!) but still need to get a sling/carrier / mat pillow / and raincover for my pram. Been buying nappies here and there so got a few packs of them too!!

How are all you ladies anyway?

Anybody got heartburn and swallen ankles with me?? My belly has just started getting big too...I can feel it resting on my legs when Im sat down - eek!!

x


----------



## ClaireLouise

ha ha dom, i find it difficult getting my shoes & socks on! And omg the heartburn - MUCH worse that it ever was now! Not fogetting the constipation and breathlessness after going up a few stairs!

Getting backache when im sat down at work so take little wanders round the office. A girl who has just left on maternity leave brought her pillow into work and would have an hours kip at lunchtime! Haha! Although i am getting tired again, i think il refrain from kipping at work if i can haha!

Iv also been lucky with work with them telling me i can get paid for my holidays instead of taking them, because when im due back next June, my holidays all start again in the July. A bit of extra cash towards Xmas time will be really helpful!

I also have 2 little stretchmarks on my tummy just left of my bellybutton, and they hurt a little bit :(


----------



## soootired

I gave up on work a long time ago lol. but new i would have to as had to stop taking heart drugs before i got pregnant. I am impressed by anyone who can do this and work and look after a 4 year old lol. 

Got most of my stuff or at least know what and were to get it as not really up to shopping either. I have also been banned from buying anymore cute clothes. My mum keeps trying to persuade me not to buy anything cute as thats the stuff i will get as presents and just to get the boring stuff. Sensible but soooo hard 

I have finally given in on the no drugs rule and am not going anywhere without gaviscon i really do recomend it and it does say its safe on the bottle.


----------



## LouiseSix

Hi everyone, I can't believe I'm in third tri - due on the 4th of November. Not long to go now. We're just about to start painting the nursery :cloud9:


----------



## playgirl666

i have got terrable heartburn nothin at all seems to get rid of it, any1 got any ideas how to get rid of heartburn? my ankels r swollen now, and i have been gettin some braxton hicks aswell :( any1 else been gettin these?


----------



## dom

Oohh I havent had any braxton hicks yet I dont think? 

As for heartburn, I HATE Gaviscon, it makes me gip, and did absolutely nothing for me last time round. I phoned my doc and he said Rennies are fine as long as I dont eat them by the packet full, so Ive been having the odd one or two of them. Hes erscribed e something too, but they've run out of it at my chemist.

Whats everyone doing with their weekend?? Im going to buy some school shoes for Mackenzie, then hopefully will be spending the afternoon in the park :D

x


----------



## soootired

Hi i have tried chewwy rennies as well, they said they are safe on the paket, didnt find them as usefull as gaviscon though. Let us know how good the stuff he perscribed is when you get it this heart burn is drivin me crazy lol.
Not up to much this weekend which is good as the next few are gona be really busy with a new house (fingers crossed it all goes ahead). Gona go shopping and get bits for my hospital bag ready while i have time to do it. Paranoid i am gona be early or at least have to go into hospital again so will feel happier when its packed.
Really happy at the mo as i sorted my midwife problems out yesterday my last one forgot about me and never booked me in for stuff. Got a call from the maternity unit and they are going to cover all my care there . They even booked all my tests for me on the same day next week to make it easier for me, such a nice lady. Dont know if they were being nice or just hoping i didnt complain, if i hadnt realised myself that needed to be tested for diabetes and needed an anti d jab at 28 weeks I would never had got them, scary!. Still not looking forward to it though, got my gtt diabetes test, my anti d jab, my 28 week midwife visit and all the blood tests in one day, not gona be a fun. 
Hope you all have a fun weekend.


----------



## polaris

soootired said:


> Hi i have tried chewwy rennies as well, they said they are safe on the paket, didnt find them as usefull as gaviscon though. Let us know how good the stuff he perscribed is when you get it this heart burn is drivin me crazy lol.
> Not up to much this weekend which is good as the next few are gona be really busy with a new house (fingers crossed it all goes ahead). Gona go shopping and get bits for my hospital bag ready while i have time to do it. Paranoid i am gona be early or at least have to go into hospital again so will feel happier when its packed.
> Really happy at the mo as i sorted my midwife problems out yesterday my last one forgot about me and never booked me in for stuff. Got a call from the maternity unit and they are going to cover all my care there . They even booked all my tests for me on the same day next week to make it easier for me, such a nice lady. Dont know if they were being nice or just hoping i didnt complain, if i hadnt realised myself that needed to be tested for diabetes and needed an anti d jab at 28 weeks I would never had got them, scary!. Still not looking forward to it though, got my gtt diabetes test, my anti d jab, my 28 week midwife visit and all the blood tests in one day, not gona be a fun.
> Hope you all have a fun weekend.

Wow that will be a long day for you at the maternity unit! At least it's better than having to trek in three or four times though!


----------



## Anna1982

Im now over here lol
my due dates changed to 13th november!! lol


----------



## Lozziepop

Hello ladies!

I am now joining you all in third tri! :hugs:

I am feeling so under-prepared it's unreal! SO much stuff I still need to get :wacko: and to make matters worse we are still nowhere nearer to finding somewhere to live!:growlmad: my head is in a spin today! :cry:


----------



## soootired

Lozziepop said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I am now joining you all in third tri! :hugs:
> 
> I am feeling so under-prepared it's unreal! SO much stuff I still need to get :wacko: and to make matters worse we are still nowhere nearer to finding somewhere to live!:growlmad: my head is in a spin today! :cry:


welcome to third trimester 
I am glad i'm not the only one waiting to move house Lol. Its really annoying me as i cant decorate the babs room yet. Slowly fillling my mums spare room with baby stuff though and she keeps adding stuff to the pile to lol.


----------



## ttcno3

Room for a another i'm due 7th :thumbup:


----------



## Oushka

Echo the un-prepared-ness... :) 
We're decorating the nursery this week & I didnt want to buy anything until I had somewhere to put it all... so Im hopeful of beginning shopping next weekend :)

No heartburn here so far - a bit around 20 weeks but nothing since *phew*.
Lots of aching calves and backaches tho - nice to have a proper reason to ask for a back/leg rub from OH! :rofl: easier than finding another plausible excuse! 

Had to ask OH to assist with de-furring my girlie area yesterday, also struggling to tie shoelaces & pick things up from the floor... quite a few BH daily also.


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Hello my fellow sparklers! I have found you all at last! 

My weekend has started nicely seeing as it's OH's birthday and our wedding anniversary today. I can safely say I'm going to rest as much as poss tomorrow!! Got my glucose test on the 14th. Got to be at docs for 10 past 8! Talk about early start!

Can anyone who has had Braxton Hicks describe them to me please? I have had a horrible cramp all day and it's killed me to move when I first stand up and for when I bend to pick something up :(


----------



## Lozziepop

ttcno3 said:


> Room for a another i'm due 7th :thumbup:

I'm due the same day! And I'm also expecting a boy :thumbup:


----------



## ClaireLouise

Hey hey chicklets!!! Officially 3rd Tri today!!!! 

These braxton hicks ...... not sure if i have been having them but my tummy does tighten every now and again, not relly uncomfortable, just strange.

Oh, and whenever i eat coco pops for breakfast, for about an hour afterwards i feel like im having some sort of strange sugar rush (same if i drink decaf coffee too). Gutted cos i love me pops in the morning! Shreddies it is from now on!

Nursery and house almost finished, just a few touch ups with paint and a cot and matress to buy. Then just a few shelving untis to put up for all the teddies we have. Its the MIL who has got me so organised, id still be sat here clueless & looking at a paintbrush with confusion if it was left to me! Loved getting stuck in though and painting my new babys room :)

Hope everyone is feeling good today, its lovely and sunny here in Manchester!! xxxxxx


----------



## lou1979

hey Claire!


----------



## kitty_kitty

I can move over now - Hurrah!!


----------



## beccac

Good Morning all. Just went to go on 2nd trimester this morning as normal - and remembered that I'm also in the 3rd now. Thats a bit scary! Hope everyone is well. 

I'm due 8th Nov. Had a lovely 4d scan done on Saturday - baby looks just like I did! x


----------



## ClaireLouise

beccac said:


> Good Morning all. Just went to go on 2nd trimester this morning as normal - and remembered that I'm also in the 3rd now. Thats a bit scary! Hope everyone is well.
> 
> I'm due 8th Nov. Had a lovely 4d scan done on Saturday - baby looks just like I did! x

Snap on the due date hunni!!! I know 3rd Trimees now ladies - scary but exciting! :happydance: 

And hey hey hello bonjour hola to you too Loulou!! :hugs: :kiss:

Im 27 weeks now, does that make me 6 months & 3/4?


----------



## RaeRae

I think so Claire. I'm going on 7 months today coz I'm 28 weeks.

Has anyone else found that as soon as you hit third tri time seems to have stood still??? It was all going so fast and now its just stopped!


----------



## DizzyMoo

*pokes raerae* you don't escape me that easily muahahahahahaaaaaaa

I'm a sparkler but not in 3rd tri yet :) Everything was going fast & now the days seem to be dragging which is super fine by me :)


----------



## soootired

Hi was wonering if anyone here had got there morning sickness back since being in the 3rd trimester. At least it seems to clear by lunchtime this time round. Fingers crossed it doesnt last but had it all week so far :-(


----------



## RaeRae

Hahahaha!! I need a time machine or something. He's 3 weeks bigger than he should be and people are saying to my Mum 'Ooh Rachel must be due any day now' and then she has to tell them he's not due til November. I'm bloody massive and fed up and I'm not having him for ages!!!!!!


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Aww poor Rae Rae! I feel a bit fed up now too but still looking forward to it. You're slightly ahead of me though hun as I notice ur already 28 weeks - I'm not there til friday. 

I'm getting fed up of the back ache and the 'just-under-the-belly-ache' that I've had for a couple days now. I think I'll see how I go with that and just mention it to MW on fri. It bloody hurts tho :(


----------



## dolittleeliza

I am here too!!


----------



## RaeRae

soootired said:


> Hi was wonering if anyone here had got there morning sickness back since being in the 3rd trimester. At least it seems to clear by lunchtime this time round. Fingers crossed it doesnt last but had it all week so far :-(

I've definitely started feeling a bit rubbish the further along I get but I think I'm ill so it's probably just that.



> Aww poor Rae Rae! I feel a bit fed up now too but still looking forward to it. You're slightly ahead of me though hun as I notice ur already 28 weeks - I'm not there til friday.
> 
> I'm getting fed up of the back ache and the 'just-under-the-belly-ache' that I've had for a couple days now. I think I'll see how I go with that and just mention it to MW on fri. It bloody hurts tho

It's just so achey!!! And for some reason even though the actual birth is getting closer it seems so far away!!


----------



## polaris

Does anyone else have really itchy bbs? Mine are driving me mad the last couple of days. I hope it doesn't mean they are going to get bigger again and break out in lots of nasty stretch marks!!


----------



## Seraphim

I feel like I'm losing my ribs/lungs... anyone else??


----------



## soootired

polaris said:


> Does anyone else have really itchy bbs? Mine are driving me mad the last couple of days. I hope it doesn't mean they are going to get bigger again and break out in lots of nasty stretch marks!!

Sorry to say but mine did this before they got bigger a few weeks back and ended up all strippy over night :-(, keep fingers crossed.

Very quiet on here today, where is everyone?


----------



## rainbowzebra2

Im here due 4th November :) im a bit of a lurker.


----------



## kitty_kitty

ClaireLouise said:


> beccac said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning all. Just went to go on 2nd trimester this morning as normal - and remembered that I'm also in the 3rd now. Thats a bit scary! Hope everyone is well.
> 
> I'm due 8th Nov. Had a lovely 4d scan done on Saturday - baby looks just like I did! x
> 
> Snap on the due date hunni!!! I know 3rd Trimees now ladies - scary but exciting! :happydance:
> 
> And hey hey hello bonjour hola to you too Loulou!! :hugs: :kiss:
> 
> Im 27 weeks now, does that make me 6 months & 3/4?Click to expand...


I am the 8th of Nov too


----------



## dom

polaris said:


> Does anyone else have really itchy bbs? Mine are driving me mad the last couple of days. I hope it doesn't mean they are going to get bigger again and break out in lots of nasty stretch marks!!

My nips keep getting itchy - At the most inconvenient times like when Im sat at my desk, or walking round Asda :haha:


----------



## polaris

soootired said:


> polaris said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have really itchy bbs? Mine are driving me mad the last couple of days. I hope it doesn't mean they are going to get bigger again and break out in lots of nasty stretch marks!!
> 
> Sorry to say but mine did this before they got bigger a few weeks back and ended up all strippy over night :-(, keep fingers crossed.
> 
> Very quiet on here today, where is everyone?Click to expand...

Oh no - that doesn't make me a happy bunny at all! I had a feeling that might be the case though. Keeping everything crossed, I really really don't want stretch marks on my boobs!!


----------



## soootired

[/QUOTE] Oh no - that doesn't make me a happy bunny at all! I had a feeling that might be the case though. Keeping everything crossed, I really really don't want stretch marks on my boobs!![/QUOTE]


I wasnt impressed when they appeared, not got any on my belly at all yet though. At least they are only on the bottom half and i have gone from an A cup to being too big for the C cups i have. I am sure that they will fade and scar less than if i had had boob implants lol so cant really complain.
Hope you dont get any, get some bio oil i am covering myself in it at the mo.


----------



## jem_5500

hello my lovelies hope your all ok xxx my back is killing but guess its a hazard or preg, also my scalp is ittchinh and burning wondering weather i should go to docs but that involves moving off the sofa! :D nice to see u xx


----------



## LouiseSix

Hello! I'm getting pretty fed up of the swollen ankles now- i have elephant feet!!!

Anyone else starting to feel really overwhelmed?


----------



## RaeRae

It has hit me in the last few weeks that I'm going to have myself, a newborn and a 5 year old to sort out every morning. My daughter starts school in just under 4 weeks and I've been worrying about how I'm going to cope for a while if I have a c section which is looking more likely. This is all because I had such a horrible recovery after the last c section and I am starting to worry.


----------



## ClaireLouise

Good afternoon Sparklers!

Backache is starting to kick in now, and i feel myself holding under my tummy when i walk because sometimes it feels a little uncomfortable. Im usually quite a fast walker but i take my time now and waddle haha!

Its funny because i dont look pregnant from behind, so if people start huffing and puffing because im STOOD on the escalator and not running up them like they want me to, i turn to the side and let them see my bump. If i could 'Linford Christie' up the bleeders i would do! Jeez!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bloodbinds

Whoop! First day in third tri!

I'm feeling soooo unprepared. Haven't set the cot up, havent got a pram, have not even brought my first pack of nappies! 

I keep having nightmares that the baby comes early and i just have nothing for her!! Lol. eek!!


----------



## lou1979

Claire in the exact same! im all bump and thats about it ha ha ha!! lets hope i can shift the baby belly after LOLOL!!!


----------



## lou1979

welcome over bloodbinds xxxxxx


----------



## ClaireLouise

Haha yep!! Looks like il be asking for a few of those work out DVDs for Xmas! (only for them to stay in their selophane wrappers til next Xmas ;) )


----------



## Anna1982

me again

sorry I dont feel like I know anyone yet but Im trying lol!!

I start mat leave next week so should be around more

as for me just finished all the paperwork lol for mat allowance, healthy grant etc.

have got midwife on 26/8 gtt test sometime in sept and then big consultant app on 20/10

spd is killing me but hey its not going anywhere


----------



## moomoo

Hellooooo ladies!! I think this is my first post in 3rd tri! (from what my memory can remember!!)

Hope you are all doing well...I'm really struggling with the heat at mo! I'm usually out in my bikini but cant seem to stand it at all!!

I know what you mean by feeling overwhelmed!! Scary!!! :)

xx


----------



## ClaireLouise

Anna1982 welcome, never too late hun! I only feel like i know a select few too so dont worry and yep, il defo be on here alot more when i finish work too! 

moomoo welcome hunni! Soo glad you're a 3rd Trimee now!! Bikini weather, yep, its lovely today! I could just go for a dip in the swimming baths! But id need a maternity cossie and i havent a clue where to get one. 

Im on my 3rd tiny tummy strecthmark & counting!

Oh, and i sent off for my £190 grant on 29 July and it was paid into my bank yesterday - quick quick! So cot & matress has been ordered from John Lewis (total £156 bargain).

Even though i feel physically prepared, mentally i havent given things like labour a second thought!!! So yep .... SCARY INDEED! :( All these new threads about having a show and labour starting, starting to scare me so i hide back in my cloud of ignorance haha! 

Of course my baby is just gonna float right out, sucking his thumb without a bead of sweat on my head! :dohh:


----------



## MommaBunni

Hi! I just moved over a few days ago! I'm due sometime the second week of November and I'm having a boy!!! I can't believe I'm in the final trimester!!!


----------



## bloodbinds

I got my HIP grant into my bank account today, very happy! :-D Lol. Putting it into babies saving account for now. I know it's technically for me, but every spare penny i have is going towards baby at the moment!

I move back into my mums house this weekend, which will be nice. She lives with her Fiancé, my sister, her husband and there two kids! So it's going to be a very busy household, but i've always loved being surrounded by my family!
Plus more people to help out with the baby!

Little bit annoyed at having to change midwives and hospitals too though. But apprently the hospital i will be going to now is much better than the other one i was originally at, so thats good!

I'm starting my maternity leave as of monday! Have sent off for my maternity allowance already, and when i'm 11 weeks from due date will be able to send off for my income support, and when i get that through i will be able to send off for my Maternity Grant - which will help loads! 

Feeling very unprepared for baby right now, but i have three months to get everything sorted and i think it will help when im at my mums and can set up her Cot nd look at buying prams and other bits and bobs for her 

And i think im actually getting quite excited about becoming a mother...

which is a big deal for me. Baby was a 'surprise' and me and OH decided to have a try at having a family, and now OH has decided he doesn't actually want me, it's been difficult getting any enthusiasm for a baby that was never planned for. But now i'm in third tri and it seems so much more real, and i think i believe more and more each day that i can do this! :-D


----------



## soootired

Congrats on getting your money bloodbinds 
I have had a great day, got my anti d and glucose test out the way and my blood pressure was actually a normal level woohoo last couple of ob apointments it has been over 140/100's. She showed my the way the baby was lying. She is lying across my belly and i could feel her feet poking out my side today 
Dont have to go back till 32 weeks now. That is fingers crossed i pass the Glucose test.
Anyone else been for this test yet how long before you got the results?
Making 32 week appointments makes it all seem soo close :wacko:


----------



## MommaBunni

I go Monday for my glucose test and she told me they'd call me the next day with the results, I guess if I fail, I'd have to go back in the following day, so I took off Mon and Tues and Sat! Haha, only 20 hours of work for me from now on!


----------



## soootired

momabunni, do you have to not eat from 10pm. If so just be careful what you eat before then, i was in agony last night with heart burn and couldnt take anything for it, not even a glass of milk. Not fun!
Good luck hopefully you wont have to go back and get a day off to yourself


----------



## MommaBunni

soootired said:


> momabunni, do you have to not eat from 10pm. If so just be careful what you eat before then, i was in agony last night with heart burn and couldnt take anything for it, not even a glass of milk. Not fun!
> Good luck hopefully you wont have to go back and get a day off to yourself


I have heartburn just being awake! It's such a pain, I'm not looking forward to Sunday night! My appt. is at 8a.m. but I can eat up until midnight. (Not that I eat after 8p.m. because of heartburn!!)
Have they called you with your results yet? I'm so nervous!


----------



## soootired

Momma bunni, No results yet cant remember when they said they would get them, was just keen to get home and get some food. I never realised i couldnt eat untill after the 11.00am blood test.
I'm keeping fingers crossed as both parents have type 2 diabetes and i have had high blood pressure, also been drinking/peeing constantly and have no energy but i think we all can tick that box.
The fun thing was the high sugar drink made my baby dance round like crazy all morning, so cute


----------



## moomoo

Does everyone get a diabetes test? Or is it only if they find sugar in your urine? Ive not been asked to do one yet?

My money has come into my account now, which is great..took about 10 days - weve just bought ourselves a new bedframe with it. We got a kingsize mattress and have been sleeping on it, on the floor so it will be lush to get off the floor and onto a proper bed!! (i get soooo excited about these things!)

ClareLouise - Let me know if you find a decent mat costume..i cant find any anywhere that dont cost 30 odd quid! Was contemplating getting a tankini, but need the support in the boobage area.

Hope you are all ok today! zxx


----------



## ClaireLouise

moomoo i have my next midwife appointment on Monday - il be 28 weeks then, and she told me that she will be doing a routine blood test. I read that this is to check for diabetes as this is the sort of time period you can sort of get "pregnancy diabetes". Just ask your midwife hunni because i imagine you will get one. Its just a routine test thats all :)

I bet you are well chuffed about your bed hun! I got excited when we got new bedsheets for crying out loud haha!

Oh and maternity cossies - i have been looking on the net and come accross a few websites:

https://www.maternityswimwear.org.uk/

Check this too: https://www.google.co.uk/products?hl=en&q=maternity+swimwear&scoring=p

Debenhams have a 70% sale on swimwear also moomoo!


----------



## soootired

Unsure if everyone gets the diabetes test i think it depends on where you live, I knew i needed it as my mum had it and my dad is type 2 diabetic. It is normally done at the hospital over two hours and you would have been told not to eat anything the night before.
I was never booked it for one as my midwife forgot!!! along with the fact she forgot i was rhesus negative!
Luckily i new i needed them so rang the hospital direct last week (they apologised) and i no longer see that midwife lol. I would call and check with your midwife just incase.


----------



## bloodbinds

As far am i'm aware im not having a diabetes test! But apprently my urine has been fine as far as im aware.

It's my last day at work today!! which is strange thinking i might not work again for a very long time!! Lol :-D


----------



## ClaireLouise

Jealous! Soooooo jealous!! :sad2:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:

EDIT: on my previous post about diabetes test - i was wrong, its to check for anemia! Duhhh, preggo brain again!!! But im sure they check your sugars in your urine routinely!


----------



## soootired

bloodbinds said:


> As far am i'm aware im not having a diabetes test! But apprently my urine has been fine as far as im aware.
> 
> It's my last day at work today!! which is strange thinking i might not work again for a very long time!! Lol :-D


Its really weird isnt it, I'm of sick and will go onto maternity soon so not going back now. Probably wont go back after either. I have left loads of stuff there and am wondering how obvious it will be if i go and pick it up lol.

I'm off to the jojo mama bebe store this afternoon with a £30 voucher, has to be used by the end of the month, waited til now as they should have their winter stock in :happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance:
I want to treat myself with a nice nursing nightie but i guess they make you walk past the baby clothes first so who knows lol.


----------



## Oushka

Afternoon all...

Had mw appt yesterday - measuring 31 weeks  but mw said its prolly due to a growth spurt and not to worry - back in 2 weeks to re-measure. GTT came back neg so not too concerned.
Also had loads of bloods taken - not sure what for... my brain is literally mush atm.

Ive had a bit of sciatica on & off for a week or so, went swimming yesterday and it seems to have helped a bit - spent ages stretching my leg out & OH couldnt stop laughing :rofl: I did look like a bit of a nutter tho...

Had to go out & buy new summer shoes too, my feet dont seem to need an excuse to swell up & having worn every pair of shows I own & not found anything comfortable so far I had the perfect reason to hit the shops... got a bargain in Adsa... summer flats in the sale for a fiver :) Feet heaven :)


----------



## Anna1982

hiya

Im having the gtt test o the 28th, had it last time too lol Im border line diabetic on a good day accrding to my blood tests so we hall see


----------



## bloodbinds

Whoop! work is done with! feel a little weird about it but also so looking forward to getting everything ready for baby!!

I need to get myself a nursing nightie as well. I also need to get something to give birth in, and something to wear after the birth when people are visiting. Also have to buy nappies and things for my hospital bag, so will be looking forward to doing that :-D 

Anyone else need to go shopping? What do you still need to get?


----------



## soootired

was meant to go to jojo mamas today to get a nightie but felt horrible so came home :-(. They got a really nice strappy one in there winter range and i have a £30 voucher but just need to get to the shop as cant use it on line. 
Got to order the pram at some point too (britax 3), other than that the essentials are done i think just could do with a few more cute clothes toys etc but gona leave that till i know what gifts i get. All my nephews stuff is my mums loft so gona borrow some of that too. 
Just need the house with a nursery now. Been promised by the 21st woo hoo


----------



## Alibeebs

OH my god! I've only just found this thread for us NOVEMBER MUMMIES!!!! yay, your all here. :)

xxxx


----------



## soootired

bloodbinds said:


> Whoop! work is done with! feel a little weird about it but also so looking forward to getting everything ready for baby!!
> 
> I need to get myself a nursing nightie as well. I also need to get something to give birth in, and something to wear after the birth when people are visiting. Also have to buy nappies and things for my hospital bag, so will be looking forward to doing that :-D
> 
> Anyone else need to go shopping? What do you still need to get?

Before you buy nappies have you joined the huggies club online. I just joined and you can print off a voucher which gives you pack of freebies worth £9 when you buy huggies at sainsburies. My printers bust though doh.


----------



## bloodbinds

> Before you buy nappies have you joined the huggies club online. I just joined and you can print off a voucher which gives you pack of freebies worth £9 when you buy huggies at sainsburies. My printers bust though doh.



Ohhhh, thanks for this! that is Brill! Well im pretty sure my mum has got a printer so will be doing that this weekend! Hehe, cheers! x


----------



## soootired

Hi all, just thought i would share my embarrisment of falling over in a very busy high street. Nothing tripped me up, nothing was slippery and was wearing sensible shoes, i just fell over lol and to make it worse then struggled to get up. Was all on my own as well as my man had gone to park the car. All is ok though and bump is still doin her acrobatics so no harm done just a painful bum.
I am guessing the clumsiness stage has now kicked in anyone else found this


----------



## Seraphim

Aw soootired, bless you and your sore bum ;)

Moving over to 3rd tri is weird... bit overwhelming with all the shows/sweeps and labour :shock:

It's nice to have you all here in the same boat ;)

And you just made me think - I've got a hydro appointment coming up, and I didn't even stop to consider a swimming cossie which would fit!!

The last couple of weeks has really started to feel like 'real' pregnancy. I've got little feets inbetween my ribs, and feeling generally a bit slow and creaky ;)

I'm really looking forward to meeting my little one now - although she can keep to schedule because I have so much left to sort out!!! ;)

:hugs: to all


----------



## jem_5500

Hi ladies how you all doing today?

Bloodbinds great about work isnt it?! Its when people ask you what you plan on doing for 'all that time' believe me there is plenty to do!! Today I am making an apple crumble :D never made one before but making one!

ALso have started making lists of essential items that we need at home over 4 months or so household stuff so that when the money reduces in January we do not have to worry so much about the basics.

And I have started my christmas shopping list :D -think I had a bored moment! or as I told DH organise !

What has everyone else beenup to?

Certainly getting scared now as the date gets nearer. I have my first anti d Thursdayand bloods and I am being referred for my diabetes test to not becuase of anything in my urine but becasue of the family history I am being tested and border line BMI.

Take care xx :hugs:


----------



## Blondie

Hi Ladies :)

Just thought I'd pop in and say hi - missing you all in second tri but it's only a week now and I'll be joining you all :)

Though reading through the threads on here it is all seeming to get very real now :rofl:


----------



## MommaBunni

soootired said:


> Hi all, just thought i would share my embarrisment of falling over in a very busy high street. Nothing tripped me up, nothing was slippery and was wearing sensible shoes, i just fell over lol and to make it worse then struggled to get up. Was all on my own as well as my man had gone to park the car. All is ok though and bump is still doin her acrobatics so no harm done just a painful bum.
> I am guessing the clumsiness stage has now kicked in anyone else found this

Aww, poor thing! I haven't fallen yet, but I have swayed and tripped on my own feet a lot these past few weeks! 
Any news on your results? I'm so anxious about tomorrow!


----------



## Seraphim

Do we still have a thread for bump pics??
I'm going to be booking a 4D scan this week too :happydance:


----------



## madseasons

Just made it over from the Second Tri and a little scared knowing I am in double digits!


----------



## DizzyMoo

I miss you guys :cry: you all left me :cry:


----------



## MommaBunni

DizzyMoo said:


> I miss you guys :cry: you all left me :cry:

:hugs: You'll be over soon enough dearie! :hugs:


----------



## snugglebot

Ha ha it is getting lonely in 2nd tri....a couple days left for me.

Glad to hear you girls are all doing relatively well. Can't wait ladies! This is the last stage before the birth announcements! WAHOO! :yipee:

I have most of my gear bought aside from the stroller and I am not worried about that because my baby will be born in the worst cold weather so I expect to carry baby for the first few months under my parka.

Now to just begin setting everything else up though (everything is painted and ready)... kind of want to wait a) to stop dust from collecting and b) to stop the dog from getting all over it...but then again, I really want to see what the nursery will look like.


----------



## DizzyMoo

MommaBunni said:


> DizzyMoo said:
> 
> 
> I miss you guys :cry: you all left me :cry:
> 
> :hugs: You'll be over soon enough dearie! :hugs:Click to expand...

I know i think i'm just gonna have to keep gatecrashing & seeing how you all are :)


----------



## littlestar

Eeeek! i've just qualified for third trimester!

i'm starting to get scared now, even though we're well prepared etc it still seems very un-real IYKWIM!!


----------



## madseasons

DizzyMoo said:


> MommaBunni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DizzyMoo said:
> 
> 
> I miss you guys :cry: you all left me :cry:
> 
> :hugs: You'll be over soon enough dearie! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know i think i'm just gonna have to keep gatecrashing & seeing how you all are :)Click to expand...

Come on over! :thumbup:


----------



## RaeRae

You knows I loves you


----------



## DizzyMoo

Deegilbert- i'd love too but its another 2wks off yet :( 

Raerae i love you too fluffykins :)


----------



## lou1979

The past 3 days my rib and under boob area is SOOOOO uncomfy. its horrid

I cant get comfy at all.. boooooo


----------



## MommaBunni

lou1979 said:


> The past 3 days my rib and under boob area is SOOOOO uncomfy. its horrid
> 
> I cant get comfy at all.. boooooo

I hear you... What's worse, is I sleep so stil at night, I wake up with my hips and legs asleep! It's the worse feeling!


----------



## Seraphim

Me three!!! Totally feeling like this is pregnancy now.


----------



## jelix9408

oh i hear you ladies! now i dont toss and turn at night and sleep in basically one position ALL night. but in the morning .. im sore .. and all tingly because most of my side is asleep! 

its such a weird feeling! i am DEF feeling this pregnancy more now then i ever have!


----------



## RaeRae

I'm the same. I walked around town yesterday afternoon and the discomfort was immense. I had a horrible stretching feeling all around the bump. I've had a foot in my ribs for 2 days. Everything hurts!


----------



## Tiger Shark

Can I join November SparKlers? 
Due 14th November, the day after hubbys birthday (he's obviously hoping it comes a day early!)


----------



## bloodbinds

Tiger Shark said:


> Can I join November SparKlers?
> Due 14th November, the day after hubbys birthday (he's obviously hoping it comes a day early!)


Whoop! Hell yeah! Welcome to November sparklers :-D

It's officially my first day of maternity leave and i am already bored, haha. So bored that my mum invited me to go with her to her eye appointment and i actually considered going, lol.

I have got a lot of stuff to do actually it's just getting around to doing it when my bed is so comfy :-D hehe.

Hope everyones ok! x


----------



## soootired

Hi all
I've not had any feet in the ribs pain yet, my baby seems to like lying sideways (apparantly a strange way for then to lie) So the feet just stick out my belly when she kicks, so i can see them, Very cute. I can imagine kicks of that force in the ribs being very painful!

Momma bunni, i've not heard back yet so fingers crossed i'm fine, i like my chocolate to much. Will prob give them a call just to check later in week though. Hope your test goes OK today.


----------



## ClaireLouise

Welcome TigerShark!! 3 more months to wait now - not long is it!

bloodbinds, im so jealous you've started your matty leave!! Iv got until 9 October - sounds AGES away!! (i know its not that far away but ... i wanna go NOW!) haha!

I had my 28 week appointment with the midwife today, she took 2 sets of bloods: one to check for antibodies and one to check my iron levels. Oooh that needle stung when she pulled it out, got a bruise now! Wimp eh! haha!

She measured my bump and im bang on size wise (enough of all my work mates telling me how huge i look - im perfectly sized thanks!) and she also told me that my little boy is lying breech. She said not to worry though because he has heaps of time to turn and babies in the womb do in fact roll all over the show and dont usually settle into the vertex position until your 33rd/34th week (roughly).

But yep, all was good, nothing to worry about and time is flying! Oh, and found out my cousin is 12 weeks preggers so i now have someone to give advice too :) 

Hope everyone else is good and had a lovely weekend! I did, my OH passed his driving test the other day and we now have a set of wheels to zip about in! So hopefully not so many bus trips for me any more! xxx


----------



## mummy_ellie09

I had my 28 week scan on the 14th. I head the heartbeat and it was 130-something so that's a good thing. MW also measured me and I measure at 29 weeks which isn't anything to worry about she said. Time is flying now!!!


----------



## lou1979

Glad your 28 week check went well Claire!

I just took 2 bump pics, look how different they are from one side of belly to the other???

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v147/SassyRS/285.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v147/SassyRS/2851.jpg

(Stretch marks are from my first pregnancy 7 years ago now) booo


----------



## ClaireLouise

Thank you Lou!! 

Oh yeah, they do look differently shaped dont they! Im gonna try that and take some piccies - see if mine is like yours! From what i can see, i look roughly the same shape as you (but then i cant see my toes so what do i know, i need about 3 mirrors to "trim and preen" haha!)

Them stretchies are hardly there! Can only even see them from one side! Iv gone up from 4 last week to 8 this week! Baby tattoos i call em :)

Gorgeous bump though Lou, soooo cute xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## snugglebot

LOVELY bump Lou! Very beautiful!

Hey ladies, is there a way to tell what position the baby is in for yourself to know? My baby only ever kicks me on the lower sides - below my belly button near my hip bones. I wonder if he/she is lying on its side as well. Often I will feel movements happening on both sides of my lower belly at the same time. My guess is the head is on my left side since that seems to be the hardest part, with the legs on the right side since I get the biggest movements on the right, with the smaller ones on the right.

But I don't know if I am guessing wrong.


----------



## ClaireLouise

Hey snugglebot! I always thought that, like how does the midwife know!? I think your LO can fip and roll about lots at this stage, not LOTS of room left though. 

Stand in front of a mirror and see what kind of shape your tummy takes if you move it about (like when the midwife manhandles you). I suppose if you get kicks in the ribs, your LO is engaged in the vortex position, legs up! Just a guess though!

Let me know if you find a way hunni, id love to know too!!


----------



## jem_5500

Lovely bump lou-- I have jsut been sat watching my um wiggle away...all seems scarily real. Struggling to get head round it- thinking at christmas I will be sat with a baby. I know its real but hard stil to imagine...does that make anysense!!


----------



## polaris

snugglebot said:


> LOVELY bump Lou! Very beautiful!
> 
> Hey ladies, is there a way to tell what position the baby is in for yourself to know? My baby only ever kicks me on the lower sides - below my belly button near my hip bones. I wonder if he/she is lying on its side as well. Often I will feel movements happening on both sides of my lower belly at the same time. My guess is the head is on my left side since that seems to be the hardest part, with the legs on the right side since I get the biggest movements on the right, with the smaller ones on the right.
> 
> But I don't know if I am guessing wrong.

I think it can be quite difficult to tell unless you have experience with it. Apparently the strongest movements are normally from the feet, so if you feel kicks mainly under the ribs, the baby could be head down, whereas if you mainly feel low kicks, the baby might be breech. The head is the hardest part but it can be hard to tell because the bum can feel a bit similar but just a bit softer. Then the position of the placenta can affect where you feel movement and make it harder to tell. 

When I went for my last midwife appointment, she had a good feel, using quite a bit of pressure, and told me that the baby is currently breech. That makes sense because recently I've been feeling a lot of very low kicks e.g. to the cervix, lovely!! She also told me not to worry at all, that the baby has loads of time to turn and that it's completely normal at this stage. Of course I have been busy worrying and googling "foetal positioning" ever since, LOL!!


----------



## Seraphim

I've been getting kicked in the ribs ;)
MW showed me where to poke my fingers today to feel her bum and head :happydance:

Last night was the first time she kept kicking wherever I put my hand. Felt like such a connection, even though it's only a little thing.

MW also said my bump size is fine! I was a titchy bit curious why it seems so small compared to some people (even on their first).

And today we booked a 4D scan for tomorrow evening :wooho:

I am so excited!


----------



## jellymo

Hi ladies
i don't post very often but i do pop in for a look every now and then and i have just realised i'm in my 3rd tri!! its getting a bit scary now!!!!!!
I'm due on 11th nov and have already started counting the days till i leave work lol!
Anyone else out there due on 11th???


----------



## lou1979

all my babys movements are high up, when i had my 4d scan at 27 weeks she said he/she was head down so im guessing thats still the case x


----------



## nikkell77

:yipee::yipee: i am here .....:happydance: 

so glad to have made it over......:yipee:


----------



## jellymo

any1 else finding it hard to slouch?? I'm having to sit up dead straight cos i feel like there are 50 million feet jammed under my ribs and its soooo uncomfortable :(


----------



## Seraphim

Yup - suddenly I lost the ability to sit comfotably for more than 30 seconds ;)

Last Saturday at 27 weeks...

https://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs158.snc1/5895_248770640345_898425345_7983867_1129085_n.jpg https://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs138.snc1/5895_248770645345_898425345_7983868_2456197_n.jpg


----------



## jellymo

I hadnt really thought about not being able to see my feet until a couple of days ago when a girl in work asked me could i still see them. I replied yeah yeah it hasnt got to that stage yet until i looked down and realised actually i CANT see them after all!!!


----------



## snugglebot

Here is something I found.... 

https://www.birthingnaturally.net/birth/challenges/babyposition.pdf


----------



## Rona(IonaMum)

im new to this site so hope this entry goes where I want it too. 

Not long to go now! :happydance:


----------



## Seraphim

Hey! Welcome to the sparklers!
How are you finding it so far??


----------



## MommaBunni

soootired said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> Momma bunni, i've not heard back yet so fingers crossed i'm fine, i like my chocolate to much. Will prob give them a call just to check later in week though. Hope your test goes OK today.

Test went okay today, drank about 16oz of orange flavored sugar and sat around for the hour... became a little light headed, but I think it's because I hadn't ate for twelve hours! She told me to expect my results either tomorrow or Wednesday. If they call tomorrow, it probably means I do have GD. But if they call Wed. then hopefully nothing is wrong! Hope you get your answer soon!


----------



## MommaBunni

Rona(IonaMum) said:


> im new to this site so hope this entry goes where I want it too.
> 
> Not long to go now! :happydance:

Hello darling! 

When are you due?!


----------



## soootired

Welcome to the sparklers, i have found this site really usefull. Nevermind how silly your question or symptom someone always tries to answer or at least lets you know you are not the only one lol.


----------



## Tish Terror

woo 3rd trimester!!! I am so excited to be here! i have 89 days left! well... that is if she comes to us on her due date! haha i have a STRONG feeling she's gonna be a halloween baby!


----------



## soootired

Woo hoo, is getting a new house on friday, sorry just so happy . All i have to wait for now is the nursey to be built (yes built we are changing a two bed to a 3 bed bungalow) and i can decorate it and start buying the big stuff!!
Feel really stupid though as phisically cant make it to the bank to transfer the money so my other half is having to take time of work to do it. Getting really annoyed with not being able to do anything, its driving me crazy 

Mommabunni glad the test went ok, did your littleone go crazy after the drink. I was being kicked to pieces buy my little girl from the sugar rush lol. Good luck for the results, i havent had a phonecall yet so gona call later today to check but i guess they would have called if there was a prob (fingers crossed).


----------



## Anna1982

hiya

sorry i havnt been around havnt been too well, not looking like its going to improve either lol

Im exhausted according to hospital and need more sleep and rest, cant sleep due to spd giving me hell, and how do you rest in the day with a very active 10 month old lol

also busy trying to start sorting christmas lol, I know its early but who in their right mind wants to take a one year old and a newborn shopping!


----------



## Seraphim

Aw Anna :hugs:

I've been starting to wonder how to get more 'rested' with so little proper sleep - and I don't have a 9 month old to contend with!!!!

Hoping your family are easy to shop for and you can get it all out of the way :D


----------



## soootired

Anna1982 said:


> hiya
> 
> sorry i havnt been around havnt been too well, not looking like its going to improve either lol
> 
> Im exhausted according to hospital and need more sleep and rest, cant sleep due to spd giving me hell, and how do you rest in the day with a very active 10 month old lol
> 
> also busy trying to start sorting christmas lol, I know its early but who in their right mind wants to take a one year old and a newborn shopping!

OMG had compleatly forgotton about christmas. Ahhhhhhhh.


----------



## Seraphim

Oh soootired I'm with you on the building thing too! :friends:

We have got as far as building the shell and the roof and all being on though ;) But everything round here is kinda 'unfinished'. All going to happen magically in the next 3 months right? ;)


----------



## ClaireLouise

soootired said:


> Anna1982 said:
> 
> 
> hiya
> 
> sorry i havnt been around havnt been too well, not looking like its going to improve either lol
> 
> Im exhausted according to hospital and need more sleep and rest, cant sleep due to spd giving me hell, and how do you rest in the day with a very active 10 month old lol
> 
> also busy trying to start sorting christmas lol, I know its early but who in their right mind wants to take a one year old and a newborn shopping!
> 
> OMG had compleatly forgotton about christmas. Ahhhhhhhh.Click to expand...

Do it AALLLLL online my ladyfriends ...... all online ;-)

Boots 3 for 2 - bargains! Plus im sure that as were all going to have newborns at Xmas, that our budgets are going to be lower than usual, so people should understand you wont be spending heaps :) Its all the extra Xmas cards to write out now .... and THANK YOU cards too! :sleep:


----------



## bloodbinds

I hadn't really thought about christmas either... i might have to do the online thing!! Hope everyone will understand that i have a lower budget than usual... will feel bad though as people will be getting me and baby presents and i will only be able to give something small and crappy back :-/ i think i will invest some time in ebay!!


----------



## ClaireLouise

Good idea! And nooo they wont think that hun! They'd be REALLY selfish if they did! We are just telling people in advance not to get us anything and just get baby cos we will be skint, that sort of cushions the embarassment now of having less pressies to give. 

Im trying to think of personalised gifts from the baby that i could get creative with, like photo frames, cupcakes, my skittle vodka recipe (yummmy!!!!!). Im saying all this now but come December, il be like "oh, f*ck it lets go to Boots" haha


----------



## jem_5500

My friend made skittle vodka! She said it was yummy..I am still to try it!

I am looking at shopping to at moment we have dones DHs dad but we are not going crazy at all and people understand that.

I am also writing christmas cards in October but leaving envelopes open...then when bubs comes sticking in a picture and little note to say look whose here. And as for thank you cards I havent bought baby ones we went to the works where they had BOGOF on cards that were blank so 40 cards was £1.99 and they are nice they do not look like they cost next to nothing!

I have also written a list of birthdays etc between now and new year and I have discovered from our insurance clim the love to shop vouchers so my friends wil be getting those for their birthdays!!!

I love lists !!!


----------



## soootired

The doctors receptionist had my blood results back but wouldnt comment on them till they had been checked by a doctor. So i now have to wait till tomo and call back, soooooo annoying, i had them done last week!!!!!! 
sorry rant over lol


----------



## bloodbinds

jem_5500 said:


> My friend made skittle vodka! She said it was yummy..I am still to try it!
> 
> I am looking at shopping to at moment we have dones DHs dad but we are not going crazy at all and people understand that.
> 
> I am also writing christmas cards in October but leaving envelopes open...then when bubs comes sticking in a picture and little note to say look whose here. And as for thank you cards I havent bought baby ones we went to the works where they had BOGOF on cards that were blank so 40 cards was £1.99 and they are nice they do not look like they cost next to nothing!
> 
> I have also written a list of birthdays etc between now and new year and I have discovered from our insurance clim the love to shop vouchers so my friends wil be getting those for their birthdays!!!
> 
> I love lists !!!



thats actually a really good idea! And i also love lists!! lol.


----------



## MommaBunni

I'm going to design my own Thank You cards on my computer (and there are a lot of free sites that help!) and just print them on my own stock paper. The fun part, I'm going to buy some stamp ink and put LO's foot on them after he arrives!


----------



## snugglebot

I'm officially here today! WAHOO! :yipee:

Can you change my due date to Nov 17th? My midwife still has me as the 22nd, but the ultrasound pegs me as the 17th and that is my DH's birthday so I like it better :rofl:

I love the idea about having the cards all ready to go and sticking in the photo! Brilliant! Thanks ladies!


----------



## Rebaby

Hello sparklers :hi: I'm sneaking over two days early (shhh!) :happydance:


----------



## Tish Terror

we won't tell, rebaby! =3 Welcome! it's way different being in 3rd tri. I was going through the other threads and they are way more serious than in 2nd tri. It makes everything so real!


----------



## MommaBunni

Well, I just got off the phone with one of the lab techs. 

Guess who has to go in for a three hour glucose test on Monday... 

:cry: :cry: :cry:

I just feel really down. I thought it went well, I even was told I dropped my blood pressure, which wasn't really all to high, and I didn't gain any weight last month. It's a little frustrating and I had a good cry... I really hope I don't have gestational diabetes...


----------



## soootired

Sorry to here that mommabunni :-(, i hope the 3 hour one goes ok and that you dont have diabetes. I am sure you will get through it even if you do though. 
I gota call back for my results tomo as the doc needs to look at them before they give them to me? was hoping no phonecall was good news but now i am worried :-(
Fingers crossed for us both.


----------



## MommaBunni

Fingers crossed dearie fingers crossed!


----------



## Seraphim

https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs138.snc1/5895_250732475345_898425345_8033802_2337644_n.jpg

The scan was so worth it!
Still unreal.
Up late converting the video files!

Momma :hugs:


----------



## soootired

Seraphim said:


> https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs138.snc1/5895_250732475345_898425345_8033802_2337644_n.jpg
> 
> The scan was so worth it!
> Still unreal.
> Up late converting the video files!
> 
> Momma :hugs:

:kiss::kiss:I sooooo want one


----------



## MommaBunni

Oh, Seraphim, LO is just precious! :hugs: Look at those cute cheeks!!!!


----------



## Seraphim

I sooo wasn't going to. They are rip-off expensive.
But I'm glad we did.
Still hasn't sunk in!


----------



## soootired

I am gona have to persuade my other half, i agree with the price but look at that picture (and i am guessing you have been non stop all day lol) sooooo cute and so clear. i bet the video is even better. and it must be sooo reasuring to see her.


----------



## Tish Terror

I have been wanting to do that too... maybe a gift for my birfday or my baby shower? lol


----------



## Rebaby

Oh wow! What an adorable pic! I decided a few weeks back i reeeeally want a 4d scan but OH reeeeally doesn't, he says it will be like watching a trailer for a movie you really want to see, and he wants to keep everything a surprise (we're already on team yellow, but i guess he means he wants to keep it that way and also not know what LO looks like until he/she is here) :shrug: So i guess we won't be having one.

Fingers crossed mommabunni and soootired.


----------



## jennie_78

Your 4d scan pic is brilliant Seraphim. i would love to have one done but Oh doesnt.


----------



## lou1979

I spent lastnight in A&E i mangaged to step down a step arkwardley and twist my ankle, they said i have ligament damage and gave me crutches, im in sodding agony!!!!!!


----------



## Anna1982

oh poor you! I hate a and e

today the babys clothes are being washed lol

Im ready for this baby, my consultant keeps telling me anytime after 36 weeks is fine by him! fine by me too lol

anybody apart from me got me got the turning circle of a bus?


----------



## lou1979

just noticed anna you have a LO already wow its gonna be a snall age gap?

my 2 boys were 20 months apart and they get on so well, the closer the better altho there will be 7 years between this one and my eldest!


----------



## Seraphim

Aw Lou! What are you doing to yourself hen!

If it's any consolation ladies, hubby was happy to have the scan... but the chances of him like ANY of the baby names I come up with are slim to none... I guess you win some you lose some ;)

x


----------



## lou1979

pregnant women + crutches = total disaster!


----------



## RaeRae

Aww Lou hope you're ok!!!

I went to clinic yesterday and from speaking to them about my options I think I'm going to be having a cesarean. They won't let me go over 38 weeks coz of my diabetes so I'm assuming it will happen at some point during the week I'm 37 + which will be the 12th to the 16th of October. That's in 8 weeks!

They said I need to decide if I want to try natural if I go into labour before that but to take into account he is a big baby, his head circumference is at the top of the scale so there are risks involved. They said he's gonna be at least 10lbs. I think the best option for me and the baby is going to be a cesarean.


----------



## snugglebot

:hugs: loulou I can't imagine what that would be like to be on crutches. poor girl


----------



## MommaBunni

Aww Lou! I hope you're doing okay honey. 

So, the cherry to my week today: I got a call about an hour ago from the doctor's office. Here I am hoping they say, "Oh, we switched your tests and you're fine!" But no, that was wishful thinking... Instead not only do I have to do the three hour test Monday, I'm probably anemic (again). Boo, boo, boo. Is it November yet??


----------



## Tish Terror

golly that seems uncomfortable lou! does your belly jiggle when you use them? i know mine would and LO would be kicking and punching and squirming and yelling "KNOCK IT OFF, WOMAN!"


----------



## soootired

MommaBunni said:


> Aww Lou! I hope you're doing okay honey.
> 
> So, the cherry to my week today: I got a call about an hour ago from the doctor's office. Here I am hoping they say, "Oh, we switched your tests and you're fine!" But no, that was wishful thinking... Instead not only do I have to do the three hour test Monday, I'm probably anemic (again). Boo, boo, boo. Is it November yet??

Not good mumma bunni but not long till november now, woo hoo. The diet for diabetes has gota be bad enough but now you need to add iron too. All i am getting from my docs office is sorry the doctor hasnt looked at your results yet, but dont worry i am sure he would of called you if there was a problem. But how does he do that if he hasnt seen them!!!?? aghhhh very annoyed :dohh::dohh::dohh: and so glad i am moving soon.

Hope you are doin ok lou, cant imagine how hard it is to get about on crutches. put your feet up and relax


----------



## DizzyMoo

Hello ladies, it's me sorta dying to join you all so asking a question as i've just seen one of you mention crutches. I've got spd again & seriously in pain. I'm back at physio in 2wks & if its no better she said they will give me crutches. Well how the hell is it going to miraculously get better in 2wks when its been getting worse ! 
Anyhoo how on earth can i do stuff on crutches , with a puppy & a nearly 4yr old ? 

I dont have family/friends to help, I'm completely on my own :(


----------



## Seraphim

Dizzy, you'll find a way hon.

I was on crutches for years, although I wasn't pregnant and didnt have a 4 yr old, I was 3 stone heavier and had wounds and dressings all over the place to tend to... and afterwards you'll appreciate the use of your hands more than ever :hugs:


----------



## jem_5500

I must say from having crutches from an operation they are great for poking annoying ppl when you are annoyed :D

Hope your ok Lou-please take it easy and stop trying to damage yourself further! Think we forget and try and do too much I know thats my prob. Seraphim your pic is gorgeous...you decided to behave yet?!

I am having complete overhall at midwife today! Luckily mum ius driving as I cannot drive it hurts...

Anti d, bloods, god to go for glucose testing, she thinks I may have SPD or bubs in on a nerve ( I did this to my mum!) and looking further at delivery. Neurologist is on Tuesday then antenatal consultant to discuss my 'delivery options' Just as well I am not really going back to work istn it really!!!

At least I will be able to say they have been thoruough in the pregnancy!!!

Hope your all ok and staying cool so you dont get too much of the puffy ankle syndrome...I have pretty much avouided this so far luckily!

Hugs to you all xx


----------



## DizzyMoo

God i just re read my post & it sounded like it was the worst thing on earth lol 
Where the hell was my mind yesterday?? 

Another week & i'll be joining you! OMG another week & then i'm on the home run EEEEK *shuffles round like a loony coz she cant exactly run*


----------



## kyesmummy

Yay i made it to third tri! even tho i am gate crashing a few days early!! xx


----------



## soootired

Dizzy moo you are not on your own you have all of us to chat to 
Welcome to the third trimester nathansgirl, much more fun in the third trimester although the birth stories are sometimes a bit scary.

Finally got the all clear on my bloods (i think). After four phonecalls to the docs reception the doc had finally put a comment on them (although sarcastic) that they were fine but anemia gets dealt with by the midwife?? so am i anemic or not? 

I couldnt help but rant to the receptionist that "if i left everything up to the midwife i wouldnt have had the tests and i no longer use her as she is useless and has lost my trust, the hospital agree with me and have told me to get my doctor to check my results untill i move house" :blush::blush:
Oopps i also put in a request for a repeat sicknote as i dont really fancy going in for an appointment after that :blush: i blame the hormones.

So glad i am moving next week so will just check the results out with my new doctors, and not worry about them till then.
Hope all is well with all.


----------



## Anna1982

DizzyMoo said:


> Hello ladies, it's me sorta dying to join you all so asking a question as i've just seen one of you mention crutches. I've got spd again & seriously in pain. I'm back at physio in 2wks & if its no better she said they will give me crutches. Well how the hell is it going to miraculously get better in 2wks when its been getting worse !
> Anyhoo how on earth can i do stuff on crutches , with a puppy & a nearly 4yr old ?
> 
> I dont have family/friends to help, I'm completely on my own :(

Im on crutches for spd and have a 10 month old! its hard but do able with lots of help, ubfortunatly it means I cant go out alone due to not being able to push the buggy

they are helping though and Im managing to not be in quite as much pain, it does hurt though lol


----------



## Anna1982

on a positive note I hobbeled round costco today and boguth some xmas pressies!

I have a right few weeks of appointments coming up, dentist, midwife, gtt test, consultant the list is never ending!


----------



## Seraphim

We're all falling apart!!!! :rofl:


----------



## soootired

Seraphim said:


> We're all falling apart!!!! :rofl:

so true :rofl: and i am sure its only gona get worse, but atleast we are all falling apart together (if that makes any sense)

I just took the dog for a walk and he has learnt that i can no longer run after him so he decided to go for a longer walk :dohh:. i must have looked so silly waddling along the footpath trying to catch up with him. i cant walk normally anymore.

Oh i have just seen a post on getting rings off fingers, just took mine of and put them somewhere safe. i was surprised how swollen my fingers had got. Just thought i would suggest others did this too, save cutting them off later lol.


----------



## bloodbinds

I want to moan!! Lol. LO is lying in an awkward position and i feel sooooo uncomfortable :-(

That is it really. Honestly its a pain though. its annoying to stand, sit or lie down. Sleeping is impossible. Grrrr.


----------



## DizzyMoo

aww bloodbinds hun, its the only way they get to really annoy us where we cant do nowt about it lol 

I've just started getting the cone shaped belly haha stood up this morning out of bed & nearly fell over , it was so tight & all cone shaped, Freaky alien baby !! lol


----------



## bloodbinds

Lol!! Well at least i'm not coned shaped i suppose! hehe. Thing is, i know it's only going to get worse, and she's only going to get bigger and more in the way than she is now. I hate how difficult it is to go to the toilet, and get off the toilet!! Lol. :-(


----------



## Seraphim

I had a bad MIL day :dohh:

But I edited the scan video which made it better :D

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BkcUOW9E08


----------



## soootired

That vidio is amazing
I am sat here being kept awake by my little wriggler and am now imagining what she looks like in there. 
May just have to work on persuading my partner, he is not so keen.

What does MIL stand for? mother in law?


----------



## Tish Terror

hey soootired... swollen hands and face are often a sign that your blood pressure is too high! I'd talk to a doctor or your midwife about it!


----------



## jem_5500

We are all falling apart aren't we!!!! To top it off yesterday I started get pains every half hour, phoned medwife and she mentioned early labor...spent ages on fb with dizzymoo saying ow every now and again and decideing weather to pack my bag or not!! They seem to have gone now thank goodness!!!!

Love the video your right it does make you imaine what yours looks like. I showed my dh pics of baby alex the other day at 27 weeks and said how scarey it was that ours woud be like that in my tummy now!

Our toilet broke yesterday I fixed it and i went in this morning after DH had gone and got wet feet!!! Not impressed I called and asked if he hadnt noticed the toilet spewing out water (clean from top!) and he said no!!!!!!! RUbbish!

Whats everyone up to today? I was going to pain the hall but I think I may get earache from Dizzy the way i have been past few days so I will rwrite lists!!!!
LOVE EM!

Take care xx


----------



## Anna1982

lou1979 said:


> just noticed anna you have a LO already wow its gonna be a snall age gap?
> 
> my 2 boys were 20 months apart and they get on so well, the closer the better altho there will be 7 years between this one and my eldest!

hiya there will either be just under a year between them or just over lol!
Im gonna be run off my feet but we wanted them to be close

there will be no more though we are done!


----------



## RaeRae

I spent yesterday freaking my sister out with my flattened out belly button. She hates belly buttons at the best of times so I said to her 'wanna see something gross' and whipped it out. She was screaming and hiding. She's 37. I love the feeling of power.


----------



## moomoo

Raerae!!! that made me :rofl: :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Seraphim

LOL RaeRae ;)

Jem I coulda written that post about painting AND fixing the toilet/more leaking :rofl:
(glad the pains have eased off)

Since I've seen the video, I just keep hoping shes not bored in there!!


----------



## soootired

Tish Terror said:


> hey soootired... swollen hands and face are often a sign that your blood pressure is too high! I'd talk to a doctor or your midwife about it!

Thanks, i think its just the heat though, I have a blood pressure monitor at home to keep an eye on it and considering i am movin house today its actually behavin. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey gals we made it over here :dance: :yipee: :happydance:


----------



## Anna1982

hiya

well Ive just eaten a full tub of pringles and feel sick!

morgans finally asleep for his morning nap!

my mat leave starts next week and Im bored already


----------



## soootired

Mommy2Kian said:


> Hey gals we made it over here :dance: :yipee: :happydance:


Soo glad too see you and i hope everything is still going well :hugs::hugs:
I kept havin to pop back to the 2nd tri forum to see how you and you babs were doin 
Makes it seem so much more real reading the third trimester posts.


----------



## Seraphim

Ah! Good luck today sooo x


----------



## Rebaby

Mommy2Kian said:


> Hey gals we made it over here :dance: :yipee: :happydance:

Wahoo :happydance:


----------



## bloodbinds

3rd tri posts are getting me down. 

It's so lovely reading everyones posts that there in labour or baby is here...

but its so depressing as i want to be at that stage now!!! lol


----------



## soootired

bloodbinds said:


> 3rd tri posts are getting me down.
> 
> It's so lovely reading everyones posts that there in labour or baby is here...
> 
> but its so depressing as i want to be at that stage now!!! lol

It will be are turn soon


----------



## bloodbinds

soootired said:


> bloodbinds said:
> 
> 
> 3rd tri posts are getting me down.
> 
> It's so lovely reading everyones posts that there in labour or baby is here...
> 
> but its so depressing as i want to be at that stage now!!! lol
> 
> It will be are turn soonClick to expand...



... But i want it now :-( lol


----------



## jem_5500

waahhhoooooo i have finally got things to be happy..l.got letter for physio to caqll and make appointment and they have cancellation at 3:30 today.... oh my goodness NHs have plus sides:D and my maternity grant is in its take 8 days!!! So i can go baby shopping again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! whoop whoops!!!


----------



## Anna1982

bloodbinds said:


> soootired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bloodbinds said:
> 
> 
> 3rd tri posts are getting me down.
> 
> It's so lovely reading everyones posts that there in labour or baby is here...
> 
> but its so depressing as i want to be at that stage now!!! lol
> 
> It will be are turn soon Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ... But i want it now :-( lolClick to expand...

your only 8 weeks away from when I gave birth lol!! remember anytime after 36 weeks!! (my consultant keeps telling me this)


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Ladies wonderd if u could help me...would i be entitled to the £500 grant? i dont work but my partner does...we get child tax and he gets £2 a week working tax credits.


----------



## Anna1982

call them lol!

I called them and they say I am as we get a higher leval of child tax credits, 
call job centre plus and ask for the helpline number for sure start maternity grant
they will take your nat ins number and have a look for you.
my tax credits for morgan are £25 a week if that helps but he is under one


----------



## snugglebot

RaeRae said:


> I spent yesterday freaking my sister out with my flattened out belly button. She hates belly buttons at the best of times so I said to her 'wanna see something gross' and whipped it out. She was screaming and hiding. She's 37. I love the feeling of power.

HA HA!!! 

Although I admit I wish I had a difference in my belly button. Still very much an innie...I was looking forward to an outie!! I watched a entertainment show that was all about celebrity pregnancy belly buttons and how they are considered sexy and "belly cleavage"... I guess I have enough cleavage up top my baby figured I didn't need another massive belly boob.


----------



## Seraphim

Crikey, I'm in no hurry for LO to arrive!!
I've got too much left to do.

3rd tri board is a bit scary - but that makes it far cosier in this thread ;)


----------



## Tish Terror

snugglebot said:


> RaeRae said:
> 
> 
> I spent yesterday freaking my sister out with my flattened out belly button. She hates belly buttons at the best of times so I said to her 'wanna see something gross' and whipped it out. She was screaming and hiding. She's 37. I love the feeling of power.
> 
> HA HA!!!
> 
> Although I admit I wish I had a difference in my belly button. Still very much an innie...I was looking forward to an outie!! I watched a entertainment show that was all about celebrity pregnancy belly buttons and how they are considered sexy and "belly cleavage"... I guess I have enough cleavage up top my baby figured I didn't need another massive belly boob.Click to expand...

i know what you mean about WANTING your belly button to pop out. I am very much an innie too and I just want the darn thing to pop... but so far it doesn't seem like it's gonna happen!:dohh: oh well! life goes on!:thumbup:


----------



## DizzyMoo

omg a week before i can join you all woop .

Raerae u do tickle me hun ! x 

I hope all you ladies are ok , i've got an innie belly button & did have with josh throughout my pregnancy so lord knows whether it'll pop out or not . 
I've got a big fat B belly haha


----------



## soootired

Anna1982 said:


> bloodbinds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soootired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bloodbinds said:
> 
> 
> 3rd tri posts are getting me down.
> 
> It's so lovely reading everyones posts that there in labour or baby is here...
> 
> but its so depressing as i want to be at that stage now!!! lol
> 
> It will be are turn soon Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ... But i want it now :-( lolClick to expand...
> 
> your only 8 weeks away from when I gave birth lol!! remember anytime after 36 weeks!! (my consultant keeps telling me this)Click to expand...


Nooo, got new house today but its gona need a lot of work as rearranging the floorplan. We recon it should be done in a month but will then need to decorate it all. and dont want to have a baby when the house still smels of paint. Keeping my legs crossed till at least 38 weeks.


----------



## bloodbinds

soootired said:


> Anna1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bloodbinds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soootired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bloodbinds said:
> 
> 
> 3rd tri posts are getting me down.
> 
> It's so lovely reading everyones posts that there in labour or baby is here...
> 
> but its so depressing as i want to be at that stage now!!! lol
> 
> It will be are turn soon Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ... But i want it now :-( lolClick to expand...
> 
> your only 8 weeks away from when I gave birth lol!! remember anytime after 36 weeks!! (my consultant keeps telling me this)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nooo, got new house today but its gona need a lot of work as rearranging the floorplan. We recon it should be done in a month but will then need to decorate it all. and dont want to have a baby when the house still smels of paint. Keeping my legs crossed till at least 38 weeks.Click to expand...



Lol, keeping your legs crossed!! Haha, let us know how that works out  All of my sisters kids were born 2 weeks early so am hoping will follow in her footsteps, lol.

And everything is pretty much ready - apart from the hospital bag, and im on maternity leave so its difficult to not wish the time away. Just trying to keep busy to keep myself occupied!! Lol.


----------



## RaeRae

Mine only popped out this week which is why it has been used as a weapon.


----------



## bloodbinds

I'm hoping mine doesn't pop! Always used to think it looked uber creepy, so i'm pro non-popping!! Lol


----------



## Tish Terror

well hopefully mine will pop soon =3


----------



## letia659

hi everyone!! Im in 3rd tri now :) just thought Id check in and see how everyone is doing...


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hi letia were due same day :D xXx

Ill be cheating tho and having c-section around the 16th :lol: xXx


----------



## Anna1982

morning ladys!

morgan let me sleep in till 8am wow!!! thats such a long time for him lol

I am sitting here thinking what to do with my day
possibly shop, my healthy start grant is in my account lol

but I also need to do the house, and get some more things listed on ebay, Morgans grown out of another stack of clothes which need to go to make way for a winter wardrobe (its getting chilly on a night isnt it)

Its six months till my holidays which is such a bonus (should have been going on 24th october but obviously can not fly), we are off to florida for two weeks, cant wait. Morgan loved it when we went in May, laughed his head off at the disney characters

ahh well suppose I better do something


----------



## Rebaby

Nooo bellybuttons must stay IN! :nope:

Oh keeps freaking me out, looking at mine and saying "Oooh not long now! :haha: " which i don't appreciate one bit!

I want mine to stay in!


----------



## bloodbinds

Rebaby said:


> Nooo bellybuttons must stay IN! :nope:
> 
> Oh keeps freaking me out, looking at mine and saying "Oooh not long now! :haha: " which i don't appreciate one bit!
> 
> I want mine to stay in!


Im with you! Team belly in!! Lol


----------



## Seraphim

Anna - did you see eBay listings are free for 10 days? I'm sat wading through all my stuff!


----------



## jem_5500

I jsut spent maternity grant got loooooooooooooads and 50 quid still left :D Its like christmas...oooo and i bought baby xmas presnts a dillon the donkey in ELC he is soooo cute and a cheeping chick-DH chose that :D

Sorry I am over excited...


----------



## bloodbinds

Aww, bless!! hehe. I cant wait to do all my shopping, but will be leaving it all until last minute when i get my £500 grant through methinks!


----------



## jem_5500

Now that one i would have a field day with :D I added my entire list onto the what did u spend your grant on as didnt wanna bore you all :D


----------



## Seraphim

I can't wait until I hit the SPEND button ;D

I've been doing the bargain thing up until now - but have earmarked the special things which we've yet to buy.

I didn't intend to leave things so late, but hey - it'll be fine heh ;)


----------



## letia659

Mommy2Kian said:


> Hi letia were due same day :D xXx
> 
> Ill be cheating tho and having c-section around the 16th :lol: xXx

:happydance: yeah Ive been readin your story and am soo happy things are going so good for you :) and my Dr says I just have to get to 37 weeks as I have BP problems so I cant wait til halloween (its our 37 week mark) cause I can be induced anytime past then :)


----------



## vineyard

Figured I'd join in. I'm expecting twin girls. My 40 week due date is November 27th but, I'm certain they will be a bit early. Still hoping they are born in November though!


----------



## Anna1982

congratulations

well mornign ladies!

Ive had a rough night with spd, its really starting to get me down, and I need to do the asda shop today!

Morgan was up and about bright and early lol

Im sure the babys feet down as Im only getting kicked right down there now, and it feels so wierd and so close to be outside!

I finally managed to list three things on ebay, just a ton more to go, I seem to have lost my selling mojo


----------



## jem_5500

Anna1982 said:


> congratulations
> 
> well mornign ladies!
> 
> Ive had a rough night with spd, its really starting to get me down, and I need to do the asda shop today!
> 
> Morgan was up and about bright and early lol
> 
> Im sure the babys feet down as Im only getting kicked right down there now, and it feels so wierd and so close to be outside!
> 
> I finally managed to list three things on ebay, just a ton more to go, I seem to have lost my selling mojo

Honey hope u feel better soon try to take it easy...girl do u ive in Asda?!

had my heart strings tugged at yesterday and there is a 1 yr old female bengal cross cat just been neutered looking for a new home she was abandoned pregnant few weeks ago. -kiittens been rehomed! We thinking of getting her for compnay for our other 1 year old cat but I am not sure if its a good idea with too much change for her? what do you think?


----------



## lou1979

Well ive been in hospital since thursday! i started bleeding AGAIN on thursday morning, rang labour ward and i had to be admitted!.. they scanned me on friday morning and my placenta is still as low as it was at 20 weeks, on a plus note they gave me 12 free scan pics ;)

They let me home yesterday afternoon, but i have to go back if theres any sign of any fresh bleeding, this pregnancy has been a mare LOL... but im ok and baby is ok.

Oh and also they did a growth scan and baby is head down & measuring 31+2 LOL and weighs 3 lbs 8 oz already little fattie hehe!

just taking it easy hope you are all well xxxxxxxx


----------



## bloodbinds

Glad to hear your ok lou! not been the best pregancy for you has it?! Lol.

And Jem i think you should get the cat and its really lovely of you, it might be a bit of a change but i'm sure you'll make it work.

Welcome vineyard! Sneaking in a week early i see  hehe, your twins are due on my birthday!! Lol. What makes you so sure they will be early? I hoping mine will be a little early (to avoid being born too close to my birthday!! lol)

I'm starting to feel so lonely now. It's been a week since i left my OH and though my family have been great, it's not really the same :-/
Anyway, im off to have chocolate for breakfast (im going to miss being pregnant i think, lol)


----------



## Anna1982

Jem yeah I live in asda lol should have a parking space with name on!!
didnt buy any baby clothes though!

still not feeling great about babys being so low down Ive never felt anything like it, he feels like hes skimming the skin down there

on a positive morgans down for his nap lol


----------



## polaris

Hi Lou,
sorry to hear you've had more bleeding but good that you and baby are fine (and that you got more pics!!). You've had a stressful time of it, I hope everything settles down now.


----------



## RaeRae

Hope you're feeling better Lou xxxx Not too long to go now!

I've had this cough for 3 weeks. I swear the only way I'm gonna get this baby to relaz once he's born is coughing to him coz it's all he bloody hears.


----------



## Seraphim

RaeRae said:


> I swear the only way I'm gonna get this baby to relaz once he's born is coughing to him coz it's all he bloody hears.

:rofl:

Ah Lou, hope you're able to rest up. Do they know why bubs is measuring ahead?? I guess that makes things a tinsy bit less worrying??

Aw blood *hugs*

Jem - I'd be sooooooooooooo tempted to. I'm finding it really hard being without cats atm, but I'll just have to wait til LO can be trusted not to kill a kitten!

Anna - could you not get ASDA to deliver??
I'm starting to think there should be discounts on shopping delivery for pregnant women ;)

Welcome vineyard! Hope those two aren't beating you up too much ;)


----------



## caitlenc

Hi girls, I am moving over today! I will take some time to catch up on the threads, but just wanted to pop in and say howdy!:flower:


----------



## MommaBunni

Hope you're all okay Lou! :hugs: I'll keep you in my thoughts! Bubs needs to stay in there just a wee longer!!

Just popping in to say, I'm still alive and so far all is well. Go for my three hour glucose test tomorrow then spending the rest of the day getting ready to go to my BIL's wedding! I'm nervous about flying!!! 

So, everyone stay healthy and happy until I get back!!!!!


----------



## vineyard

bloodbinds said:


> Glad to hear your ok lou! not been the best pregancy for you has it?! Lol.
> 
> And Jem i think you should get the cat and its really lovely of you, it might be a bit of a change but i'm sure you'll make it work.
> 
> Welcome vineyard! Sneaking in a week early i see  hehe, your twins are due on my birthday!! Lol. What makes you so sure they will be early? I hoping mine will be a little early (to avoid being born too close to my birthday!! lol)
> 
> I'm starting to feel so lonely now. It's been a week since i left my OH and though my family have been great, it's not really the same :-/
> Anyway, im off to have chocolate for breakfast (im going to miss being pregnant i think, lol)

Term for twins is 37 weeks. It's extremely rare to carry them much longer than 37-38 weeks. And yes, I'm sneaking in a bit early. :happydance:


----------



## vineyard

I've been dinking around for 10 minutes trying to figure out how to put the november sparker avatar on my signature. Can anyone enlighten this "non-forum savy" user?

Thanks!


----------



## MrsR2004

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to say hi as I have just moved over to the 3rd trimester and for some reason I have never looked at the Nov sparklers thread before :shrug::dohh:

Mommabunni - I notice you have your gtt tomorrow, good luck, hope it goes ok. 

I have mine on Friday, this will be my 2nd one as I had one at 20 weeks, it came back within normal limits but at the high end so a bit nervous as to what might happen???

Hope everyone is doing ok, will have a read through some of the older pages now xxxx


----------



## bloodbinds

vineyard said:


> bloodbinds said:
> 
> 
> Glad to hear your ok lou! not been the best pregancy for you has it?! Lol.
> 
> And Jem i think you should get the cat and its really lovely of you, it might be a bit of a change but i'm sure you'll make it work.
> 
> Welcome vineyard! Sneaking in a week early i see  hehe, your twins are due on my birthday!! Lol. What makes you so sure they will be early? I hoping mine will be a little early (to avoid being born too close to my birthday!! lol)
> 
> I'm starting to feel so lonely now. It's been a week since i left my OH and though my family have been great, it's not really the same :-/
> Anyway, im off to have chocolate for breakfast (im going to miss being pregnant i think, lol)
> 
> Term for twins is 37 weeks. It's extremely rare to carry them much longer than 37-38 weeks. And yes, I'm sneaking in a bit early. :happydance:Click to expand...


Ohh, i didn't know that :dohh: lol. Well then i think it's fair enough to sneak in here early, since you'll be having the babies early anyway!! Hehe.


Welcome over MrsR2004, i never really paid much attention to the sparklers thread before either, but will all the other scary posts about actually giving birth to the babies, i find it safer and more comfortable to hide in here, hehe.


----------



## ellie

hello all :wave: scooting over today, so can i re-join the sparklers please?? my edd is the 22nd. Not long now ladies is it!


----------



## moomoo

Hi Ellie! Not long at all!!! :D x


----------



## Blondie

Yet another one moving over today :) November 22nd is going to be a busy day :rofl:

Yikes now I'm in 3rd tri I suppose I aught to think about buying something - we haven't bought a single thing yet :)

I don't like all this belly button talk - even the thought of mine popping is freaking me out so I'm really really hoping that mine is going to stay an innie :) Though seeing as I've hardly got a bump yet I might make it all the way without it popping :fingerscrossed:

Right off to see just how scarey the threads are getting in this section :)


----------



## Seraphim

I must admit, 3rd tri has made me want to huddle together with my november teamies... It's scary out there!!


----------



## ellie

:argh:

although i must admit i am preferring shopping for baby clothes online than writing an essay which is almost due in!


----------



## Tish Terror

i know what you mean ellie! i am taking all online classes and I am being a bad girl and procrastinating by posting here and looking at baby stuff!


----------



## ellie

naughty tish! heheh
i reckon i'm the best procrastinator though ... even down to having 1st baby at 37 heheh
have managed to crack on with the essay a bit today though - 2 more days to do it - argh! get on with those classes ... we only have a few more weeks to do it and then we can concentrate on :baby: that's what im trying to think anyway ....


----------



## bloodbinds

Oh gross gross gross gross!!!

My breasts have started leaking!

Well, actually, just the one has started leaking >_<

Oh grosssssssssss. Urgh.


----------



## MrsR2004

Yes I agree bloodbinds and Seraphim, it's a little overwhelming when you first look on the 3rd trimester page, it seems most of the page is filled with going into labour or birth stories, they are lovely to read and interesting but for someone in the early 3rd tri I wasn't sure where I fitted in???

xxx


----------



## RaeRae

I love this thread it feels safe lol!!!

More naughties yay!!


----------



## caitlenc

I registered for the baby at Target today, it was so much fun! Highchairs and play yards and swings and strollers, oh my!!


----------



## Anna1982

oh


----------



## Anna1982

oh I love baby shopping in the USA I was in Florida in May and spent a bundle in carters and the likes lol
We go back to Florida in March and I will shop till I drop again, oh and I fetched out double buggy back from the states too

well its an early morning for me, I have the dentist fo AN HOUR for fillings this morning (had a lecture last time from them saying my teeth were not good because ive been pregnant twice in two years lol

wouldnt swap my boys though


----------



## jem_5500

Hello my lovelies xxxx

Anna Hope your ok and dentist not too :wacko: And I also hop eyour not going to ASDA today!!!...Mind my DH did point out we had been there a lot recently and I blamed you te he :haha:

Completely not baby related but had to share with u lot!-takes aways some scariness :D

Well I may actually explode with excitment and I know some of you may think we a little crazy but the hormones got the better of me. I went and saw the mum cat yesterday and she was gorgeous, after careful chats we decided that she probably wasnt suitable as i have a 1 year old female cat and the can both be hightly strung although so so friendly and adorable! They have 3 other people who may be suitable so at least she wont be completely on own! 

I then saw her kittens. Both had been rehomed but someone had let them down with the other... I was funming as it was my friend who I had put them in contact-wjere the cats were they work with RSPCA and cats protection etc as an overflow as there are soooo many abandoned cats at moment -they had done al lthese checks and she had turned it down-we did have words :growlmad:

So I asked to see this gorgeous boy and he was sooo settled on me he had lovely cuddles then was so chilled he fell asleep and the lady said he has not been so settled with anyone! p hey had 1000 responses but with checks they have to do ot any people match,any way little boy arrives tomorrow :D :D :happydance:

We are calling him Branston-the female is called Pickle :D We now have time to settle them in and then be friends when baby comes. I can't believe all these cats are being left :(

Vets being booked this morning and money all being pu to one side we have already made sure we have enough for the little rascal so he has a forever home. CHoice between me being fed baby and cats would always come first!! :dohh:

I am now playing fetch with cat number one-shes nuts!

Lou I hop eyou are taking it easy honey xxx
#Rest of you lovely ladies take care and dont get too hot xxx


----------



## Blondie

Well I finally came out of denial yesterday on entering 3rd tri and decided I aught to start buying things for the baby so I ordered loads of Zooby Island stuff including moses basket for the nursery :) Made it feel a bit more real. 

My challenge at the moment is to buy most things out of money I make from selling things on ebay - so far this month I've sold items for £174 (after postage and ebay fees) and I've spent £138 - now I just need to list a few more things so I can reach my target of making another £620 so I can buy my quinny buzz package and the £190 HIP grant will have to pay for the cot and changing unit but that will mean I've pretty much bought everything with free money :happydance: - now would anyone like to buy a Baritone horn for £600? :rofl: - better get it listed tonight - I'd love for it to sell :)

I've got my 28 week growth scan on friday and I'm hoping it will all be ok - braved the scales this morning and I'm now 67kg (pre-preg started at 62kg) so I've now put on 5kg which is about 11lbs which I think isn't too little? I've been getting worried as bump is so tiny and I don't really seem to be putting much weight on anywhere (I know I know I shouldn't complain!).


----------



## jem_5500

Blondie said:


> Well I finally came out of denial yesterday on entering 3rd tri and decided I aught to start buying things for the baby so I ordered loads of Zooby Island stuff including moses basket for the nursery :) Made it feel a bit more real.
> 
> My challenge at the moment is to buy most things out of money I make from selling things on ebay - so far this month I've sold items for £174 (after postage and ebay fees) and I've spent £138 - now I just need to list a few more things so I can reach my target of making another £620 so I can buy my quinny buzz package and the £190 HIP grant will have to pay for the cot and changing unit but that will mean I've pretty much bought everything with free money :happydance: - now would anyone like to buy a Baritone horn for £600? :rofl: - better get it listed tonight - I'd love for it to sell :)
> 
> I've got my 28 week growth scan on friday and I'm hoping it will all be ok - braved the scales this morning and I'm now 67kg (pre-preg started at 62kg) so I've now put on 5kg which is about 11lbs which I think isn't too little? I've been getting worried as bump is so tiny and I don't really seem to be putting much weight on anywhere (I know I know I shouldn't complain!).

Hey sweet that doesnt sound too little honey with the weigh I have only put on 1kg since I got preg and midwife still happy- think i am going to weigh less than before i had the baby crazy!

I got told yesterday that i didnt have a big bump but then baby was in 95th percentile apaparntly i was told for scan so I would worry xxxx


----------



## soootired

jem_5500 said:


> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> Well I finally came out of denial yesterday on entering 3rd tri and decided I aught to start buying things for the baby so I ordered loads of Zooby Island stuff including moses basket for the nursery :) Made it feel a bit more real.
> 
> My challenge at the moment is to buy most things out of money I make from selling things on ebay - so far this month I've sold items for £174 (after postage and ebay fees) and I've spent £138 - now I just need to list a few more things so I can reach my target of making another £620 so I can buy my quinny buzz package and the £190 HIP grant will have to pay for the cot and changing unit but that will mean I've pretty much bought everything with free money :happydance: - now would anyone like to buy a Baritone horn for £600? :rofl: - better get it listed tonight - I'd love for it to sell :)
> 
> I've got my 28 week growth scan on friday and I'm hoping it will all be ok - braved the scales this morning and I'm now 67kg (pre-preg started at 62kg) so I've now put on 5kg which is about 11lbs which I think isn't too little? I've been getting worried as bump is so tiny and I don't really seem to be putting much weight on anywhere (I know I know I shouldn't complain!).
> 
> Hey sweet that doesnt sound too little honey with the weigh I have only put on 1kg since I got preg and midwife still happy- think i am going to weigh less than before i had the baby crazy!
> 
> I got told yesterday that i didnt have a big bump but then baby was in 95th percentile apaparntly i was told for scan so I would worry xxxxClick to expand...

I wouldnt worry bout the little weight gain, especially if the midwife doesnt think its a prob. I have put on two stone, dont know what that is in kg but its a good few lol


----------



## Anna1982

Hiya

well half my heads numb lol, but one of the fillings is complete, just another two to go

Im not going anywhere today lol, gonna watch daytime tv and play with morgan when he wakes up

plus watching some items Iv got ending on ebay wooho


----------



## bloodbinds

congrats Jem on your new arrival!! Lol. Lucky you  I love cats and wish that i could get one!

I've got lots of paperwork to do today, wish me luck! Lol.


----------



## MrsR2004

Morning ladies,

Congrats jem on your new kitten, how sweet! :happydance:

Blondie, sounds like you are doing fab selling stuff on ebay, I really need to get my head in gear and list some items!!!

Anna1982 - sorry to hear you have been to the dentist, I really don't like going and with both my pregnancies so far my teeth have really gone down hill, literally bits chipping everywhere :cry: I am going in 2 weeks and will probably be frowned at but then I will have them fixed for free after baby is born :happydance:

Does anyone have any recommendations for where to get some nice baby girl nursery bedding from? I am not sure exactly what I am after but don't think hubby wants anything too over the top or too flowery haha! (men!)

xxxxx


----------



## caitlenc

Blondie, well done on ebay! Your weight gain sounds spot on, hun.

Jem, congrats on the kitty!

Bloodbinds, good luck with your paper work!

Anna, glad the dentist went well. Get lots of rest, sweetie!

Well, I am a teacher and head back to work on Wednesday after a lovely summer break, so I am trying to gear myself up for that. I am planning on working until my due date, as Maternity leave in the US is awful, and I only get 3 months UNPAID!:cry: Too bad my british hubby didn't want to move back to the UK before we had kids!:haha:


----------



## Seraphim

Ahh I'm meant to be doing paperwork too.
But instead I'm going to meet an old school friend who runs ecobrats.ie :D

I could have written that post about spending eBay monies on baby things! I was only saying yday I now need a babygrow which says 'Bought and paid for by eBay' :rofl:

Congrats on the kitten hon!!! So jealous heh :hugs:

Right I better run! Mmmmm cake.


----------



## Blondie

Seraphim said:


> I could have written that post about spending eBay monies on baby things! I was only saying yday I now need a babygrow which says 'Bought and paid for by eBay' :rofl:


OMG I so need one of them :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: - nothing in our house is safe anymore, if it's not nailed down and I don't particularly like it (ie if it originated from my DH and I had no say in buying it) then it gets listed on ebay :rofl:


----------



## Rebaby

lou1979 said:


> Well ive been in hospital since thursday! i started bleeding AGAIN on thursday morning, rang labour ward and i had to be admitted!

Just got home myself and read that you'd been in too hun :hugs: Hope it's settled down again now? Bless your LO being a little chubster :cloud9: lol.

I have just posted a loooooong update on the thread littlekitten started for me but i am officially discharged from hospital and fingers crossed everything seems fine, so hopefully there'll be no more excitement for us now until november thankyou very much!


----------



## bloodbinds

*Hugs rebaby* So glad you're ok and baby is ok!!!! xxx


----------



## RaeRae

Yaaay!! Glad everything is ok hun x


----------



## DizzyMoo

OMG i'm here, I'm just soooooooooo excited !! 

I can now pester you all to death :) 

Oh and jems kitten is gorgeous i've given it the once over via piccy it gets my approval :)


----------



## winipeg1

hi moving over 2days early. x


----------



## polaris

Rebaby said:


> lou1979 said:
> 
> 
> Well ive been in hospital since thursday! i started bleeding AGAIN on thursday morning, rang labour ward and i had to be admitted!
> 
> Just got home myself and read that you'd been in too hun :hugs: Hope it's settled down again now? Bless your LO being a little chubster :cloud9: lol.
> 
> I have just posted a loooooong update on the thread littlekitten started for me but i am officially discharged from hospital and fingers crossed everything seems fine, so hopefully there'll be no more excitement for us now until november thankyou very much!Click to expand...

So glad that everything is OK, off to read the other thread now.


----------



## MrsR2004

Glad to hear everythings ok rebaby!!!

Welcome winipeg1 xxxx


----------



## winipeg1

thankyou -i feel like iv moved to secondary school x x


----------



## DizzyMoo

oooooh winipeg1 fancy seeing you here? dya come here often lol


----------



## bloodbinds

Moo! *tackles* I think all the sparklers should just move over here now, lol.


----------



## jem_5500

kittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkittenkitten

:blush:

sorry very excited!! - not sure my husband is so excited though!!! 

Hope your all ok!!!


----------



## Anna1982

JEM guess theres a kitten coming! wow what you gonna be like when a baby comes!

Im very hapyall three of my items sold on ebay, so Ive got £110 towards my holiday spending money lol 

we are up early again, just waiting for Morgans bottles to sterilise. then its milk and breakfast! he loves his cow and gate cereal

Cant believe Ive to go through weening with another baby lol, Morgan started it at 4 months as he was a hungry baby lol

I have no idea what Im doing today, the rest of the week is took up with appointments, but today Im at a loose end


----------



## jem_5500

Dont know what gave u that idea Anna! DHs only concern is that bubs comes early but I will post a pic later and you will not be able to resist this little abandoned bundle. We putting money for his snip in envelope so its there for january not too bad in fact £40 which I was please with!

I know what you mean about appointments. I have my neurologist appointment so hopefully I will a little clear on my clot and other thing in my brain! He kinda decides if i need to see the antenatal doc so roll on 10 am when thats over!!

Sooo tired, neighbours were drunk last night upstairs they are 40 ish and had locked themselves out-11:30 they rang our doorbell asking for help it took an hour! Mind we did discover the way the bruglars broke in our house thru the letter box isnt very east as we couldnt do it! my dh got a chair and made one of them climb on the roof thru an open window!!! I wouldnt let my DH do it as I said i needed him in one piece!!!


----------



## Anna1982

JEM hope all goes well at the nuerologist, will he tell you how you can have the baby?

Ive midwife tomorrow, Job centre Thursday then people picking up the ebay stuff, then GTT test on Friday morning!

Morgans now happily sat in his high chair, drinking his milk and watching handy manny which is his fave program.

I sorted out the washed baby clothes yesterday, baby have 11 baby grows to sleep in, 12 day suits and thats just in newborn!! then he has the same again in 0 to 3!
oh plus two lovely snow coats!

and yes I am off to asda today lol


----------



## Anna1982

oh and Im gonna write my list and start packing my hospital bag today!


----------



## Blondie

Morning ladies :)

Spent most of last evening driving myself nuts trying to decide on nursery furniture - why do all the sets seem to come with a wardrobe? It's not like I'll be hanging up lots of outfits just putting them all in drawers. So I think I just need to buy a cot bed, cot top changer and a set of drawers but now I'm wondering whether I'm going to need a wardrobe aswell (seeing as it's only about £50 more) - I genuinely don't understand this whole nursery furniture lark :rofl: - what has everyone else got?


----------



## Blondie

and what about baths - some people seem to say they are a waste of money and just buy some kind of support for main bath and others say they are something that you HAVE to have - god I haven't even thought about clothes yet :rofl: - I make a much better accountant than I do a future parent - I just haven't got a clue :(


----------



## Anna1982

hiya

I used my baby bath for the first 3 months, till morgan got too big. then he went in the big bath lol, he loves the big bath

mine was probably worth the money because of having two so close so am using it twice

I wouldnt pay expensive though, I bought mine in the pooh organics range lol and it cost a fortune, and mothercares own range is just as good


----------



## Anna1982

Blondie said:


> Morning ladies :)
> 
> Spent most of last evening driving myself nuts trying to decide on nursery furniture - why do all the sets seem to come with a wardrobe? It's not like I'll be hanging up lots of outfits just putting them all in drawers. So I think I just need to buy a cot bed, cot top changer and a set of drawers but now I'm wondering whether I'm going to need a wardrobe aswell (seeing as it's only about £50 more) - I genuinely don't understand this whole nursery furniture lark :rofl: - what has everyone else got?

I have a wadrobe in both nursery and use them all the time, I prefer to hang outfits up so they dont get creased, I store bigger size clothes on the top shelf, and nappies on the bottom, mine both have draws at the bottom too, so blankets go in there

good listen to me sounding like an old hand lol


----------



## Blondie

Anna1982 said:


> I have a wadrobe in both nursery and use them all the time, I prefer to hang outfits up so they dont get creased, I store bigger size clothes on the top shelf, and nappies on the bottom, mine both have draws at the bottom too, so blankets go in there
> 
> good listen to me sounding like an old hand lol

Trust me it is really appreciated to get the view of someone who has actually been there and done it as I really don't have a clue what is a necessity and what is just sugar coating :rofl: - now give me a horse and tell me to buy all the essentials etc needed for it and I could do it in a jiffy but babies are a bit of an alien species for me :)


----------



## Anna1982

my one day sister in law is the same with horses lol

the only wastes of money Ive bought are the grobag egg room thermometer, bottle warmer, and the bumbo seat

ds used the bumbo twice, bottle warmer was too tricky and was easier to just use the kettle and the thermometer never read ok lol 

my best buys were 

top and tail bowl
neck support for in the car
boots scratch mits as theyre the only ones that seem to stay on.
electric sterliser
play mat

oh another waste of time was the fisher price rainforest big swing, ds hated it!!

oh and the absolute best thing is the fisher price rainforest jumperoo ds loved it!! hes too big for it now but his little brother wil be using it


----------



## bloodbinds

Anna1982 said:


> my one day sister in law is the same with horses lol
> 
> the only wastes of money Ive bought are the grobag egg room thermometer, bottle warmer, and the bumbo seat
> 
> ds used the bumbo twice, bottle warmer was too tricky and was easier to just use the kettle and the thermometer never read ok lol
> 
> my best buys were
> 
> top and tail bowl
> neck support for in the car
> boots scratch mits as theyre the only ones that seem to stay on.
> electric sterliser
> play mat
> 
> oh another waste of time was the fisher price rainforest big swing, ds hated it!!
> 
> oh and the absolute best thing is the fisher price rainforest jumperoo ds loved it!! hes too big for it now but his little brother wil be using it



I suppose some items are more useful to some than they are to others!
My sister got the grobag egg thermometer and absolutly swears by it! She says she doesnt know what she would of done without it, lol. Only because the house tempertature changes constantly!! lol.

But i have also heard not to bother getting a bottle warmer, that it takes age, is too tricky and you dont really need it, lol.


----------



## DizzyMoo

Hey ladies , Just had a text from jem_5500 she still at hospital, She's had an hour long assessment & is now waiting to see the big boss man . I'll update if i hear anything else, hope all's well & they find her brain soon lol 

How are the rest of you loverlies today then? Anyone got any plans? I've just been out in the garden to find my 14wk old staffy puppy completely trashing my baby fern trees!! She looked at me wagging her tail like " It weren't me mum " She's covered in mud & so is my patio & kitchen :dohh:

Apparently its bank holiday on monday ( i had no idea ) so a friends just asked if we want to take josh out for the day, So depending if the hip grant lands in time (doubtful now i have plans) we can take him out... we're thinking knowsley safari park so fingers crossed !! 
Be nice to have a day out before he goes back to nursery & before bumps born. hehe


----------



## bloodbinds

Ohhh, i love safari parks!! Take me!! Lol


I hope Jem is ok, keep us updated!

and yes it is bank holiday on monday, it's my sisters birthday and we're having a house party at my mums, everyone is bringing there partners etc, and because i dont have one my mum asked me whether i'd like to invite a friend instead! Lol.


----------



## Anna1982

god dh will drive me nuts being at home monday! hes like a mother hen

I went to asda and bought nothing for baby!! and a big pack of minstrals for mummy

morgans asleep so alls well lol

oh and I finally got my finances sorted woohoo


----------



## DizzyMoo

Awww bloodbinds hun if i was closer i'd be your partner lol We'd have a scream :) 

I hope we can go knowsley just depends if the hip grant lands in time though.

Josh is upstairs & i can hear alot of banging i dread to think what he's doing, sounds like he rearranging furniture up there EEEK


----------



## Blondie

Currently sat at work drinking 3 glasses of cold water in a row as I am a bit worried as haven't felt any significant movement from baby today - I'm sure I've usually felt loads of activity by now and it was really active last night before I went to bed :( 

Hopefully all this cold water hitting my stomach will wake it up but if not I might have to ring hospital later as getting more and more worried. I really don't think I've felt anything other than a tiny little squirm earlier which may have just been gas to be honest :( Don't want to worry DH unnecessarily by telling him yet though so hoping this water will do the trick.


----------



## MrsR2004

Morning ladies,

Wow this thread moves pretty fast, lots to catch up on lol!

Jem_5500 really hope your getting on ok at hospital, thanks for updating Dizzymoo. 

Anna1982 - wow can't believe you have a 9 month old baby, you have your hands full but will be lovely babies being so close in age :happydance:
I also have my gtt friday, hope yours goes ok.

Blondie - with regards to what's useful I guess everyone will differ slightly, I also have a wardrobe in my nursery, I have found that I should have chosen one with drawers in bottom as i seem to use more drawers (have a chest of drawers with changing table on top that can be removed). As my son is having new furniture in his big boy bedroom our baby will be keeping the nursery furniture so think I will ask OH to put some shelves either down one side or in the bottom, a bit of hanging space is useful though.

I also had a baby bath, infact I had 2, a normal one and a tummytub, we started with the normal one and moved into the tummy tub then into the big bath. I found them all useful for different stages, because i had a bad back labour having the baby bath on a table was easier than bending over the big bath. For this baby I have brought a stand, got it 2nd hand for £6 so dont mind if its not used much but thought it would be useful for myself, oh and our little boy to all get around and help if we want to??? Again trying to avoid back pain by bending down too much. I wouldnt spend much on one though incase your baby prefers the big bath?

I have also heard bottle warmers are not great, but i never had one so not sure?? I do love my gro egg thermometer though, I always use it to see what blankets/pj's my son should wear, it is particularly useful for us as he has eczema so we need to keep him at a comfortable temp to stop any itching.

One of my favourite buys with my son was the Tiny love symphony in motion mobile, its brightly coloured and plays classical music and really did catch my sons attention, bit of a life saver when I needed the loo! It's not a necessity but a nice gift if anyone asks??

xx


----------



## MrsR2004

:hugs: Blondie, try not to worry, hopefully the cold water will do the trick, or try something sugary or even lean forward a bit as my baby often kicks as if she wants more room!!!

Let us know, if you don't feel anything def ring hospital as they will bring you in for a monitor and reassurance, I had the same around 30 weeks with my son but I had an anterior placenta which explained the lack of movement I could feel.

xxx


----------



## Anna1982

Mrs2004, lol mental arnt I. Morgan will be 1 on 30th October and its likely this one will be induced just before then lol, I am guesing its going to be very hard for the first few years, but so worth it when theyre older. Plus both being boys I hope they will get on well

Had to buy a double pushchair lol, got it in florida and brought it beck its lovely
Plus we now have two nurserys! Morgans is winnie the pooh and new babys is fisher price rainforest

I will have to take some pictures lol

Anybody thinking ahead to Christmas? Luckily I have bought morgans main two presents, a cozy coupee and a set of musical instruments. And my parents are going to florida in october so they will pick him some more bits up

Im also in holiday planning mode, we go to florida on march 1st for 2 weeks lol, my parents are going too to help us


----------



## DizzyMoo

Blondie said:


> Currently sat at work drinking 3 glasses of cold water in a row as I am a bit worried as haven't felt any significant movement from baby today - I'm sure I've usually felt loads of activity by now and it was really active last night before I went to bed :(
> 
> Hopefully all this cold water hitting my stomach will wake it up but if not I might have to ring hospital later as getting more and more worried. I really don't think I've felt anything other than a tiny little squirm earlier which may have just been gas to be honest :( Don't want to worry DH unnecessarily by telling him yet though so hoping this water will do the trick.

Hun, it's quite normal for babies to have quiet times. I'm a week behind you & quite often i don't feel bump move, or at least i don't feel noticeable jabs from him. I'm sure they don't actually say to count movements just yet as baby still has plenty or room to move about so try relax hun your bumps probably either resting, sleeping or building up energy for some disco dancing later :)


----------



## bloodbinds

My baby is not much of a mover to be honest. sometimes in the middle of the night she'll kick (when im trying to sleep) But really sometimes i only feel a little nudge every now and again, if that! Somedays though she'll be really really active and i'll be wondering what i've done to bring it on! Lol. But my midwife tells me her heartbeat is really strong and she is a healthy baby - she just doesnt like moving much! Lol. So i wouldn't worry too much blondie - if you go 12 hours with no movement what so ever then call your midwife just in case x


----------



## Blondie

MrsR2004 said:


> :hugs: Blondie, try not to worry, hopefully the cold water will do the trick, or try something sugary or even lean forward a bit as my baby often kicks as if she wants more room!!!
> 
> Let us know, if you don't feel anything def ring hospital as they will bring you in for a monitor and reassurance, I had the same around 30 weeks with my son but I had an anterior placenta which explained the lack of movement I could feel.
> 
> xxx

I "think" I'm feeling a little bit more now though it's still pretty quiet - will see how it goes this afternoon and if it wakes up a bit more - but babies most active part of day is always when I get in from work and put my feet up so if it's still feeling very quiet then I will ring hospital for advice. I'm probably being paranoid but it just feels like I'm having to really concentrate to feel anything today when usually I feel like I'm a human punch bag.

I'm feeling tired and run down today anyway so maybe baby is just taking it easy aswell :)


----------



## Blondie

Awww one of the girls at work has just popped up and given me some presents as I've been a bit down this week - I've now got some baby clothes :happydance: - it's a 3 pack of sleepsuits from next which are so so cute. And she also got me a 5 pack of disposable knickers :rofl: 

So my baby now has at least something to wear :) - it has nothing else yet but at least it's a start - though I am freaking out a little at the cute little feet on the sleepsuits - I'm growing something to fit into those - wierd wierd thought :)


----------



## caitlenc

Whoah, you girls are busy!:haha:

Blondie, try not to worry too much, hun. The Seahorse often has long stretches of quiet time, then decides to run a marathon on top of my bladder! Keep us posted, and if you're still worrying, def call the hospital for reassurance.:hugs:

Jem, hope all went well with doctor!:hugs:

Anna, 2 babies a year apart, whoah!!!!:wacko: Bless you!

As for baby stuff, this is my first. But I have a closet in the nursery, so I only got a dresser/changing table, crib, and rocker. I have also heard the bottle warmers are useless, but I registered for a bath with a newborn sling in it so I don't get too nervous holding a slippery newborn!:dohh:

Well, today is my last day of summer vacation, back to work tomorrow!:cry:


----------



## DizzyMoo

me again - just thought i'd update a little on jem_5500 hospital app today. Apparently they reckon its something to do with her jaw not her brain!! lol 
So i said she doing to much gabbing lol i dont know much else as this was on her fb status so hopefully after she's finished cooing over her new kitty ( if he's arrived now ) she'll be on :)


----------



## Anna1982

Im officially on maternity leave now woohoo!

just about to eat a prawn and crabstick sandwich which Ive been dreaming of for a week, and having curry tonight!!!!!!!

didnt tell you dh bought new baby a gorgeous baby snow suit from mothercare! bless him lol

spd getting me down a bit right now, but have midwife tomorrow so see what she says about it, also got bloods tomorrow lucky me


----------



## Anna1982

hiya

is anybody on here on face book

Im anna smith in the leeds area lol


----------



## jem_5500

Hellooooo

Kitteee here-Pickle ran away the minute he arrvied and the kitten keeps meiowing but squeaking and sometimes there is no noise coming out!!

So neuro said yes i have had a stroke and part of my brain is dead :) I am officially not all there! And i have a cavernoma something to do with red blood cells in a cluster which could burst and result in a bleed but in theory nothing major so i can have birth au naturel!!! Woohoooo then he poked me in the jaw and i squealed with pain. he said does it hurt ? duuuuuuuuuuuur yes it bloody does so he did it twice more!!! He then said we are going to refer you t omaxi facila unit as its likely to be a problem with your jaw!! What a blooming turn around dont get it but I get my natural birth providing nothing else crops up!!!

Bloody hell not nly did the neighbours wake us up lasnight but now they crashing about scaring shite out of the kitten who i must go see which silly space he is in now!!!!

BLondie if mine is bum up a struggle o feel it your meant t do hot then col dto confuse hell out of it...and u! Hoppe your ok xxx

Thanks for a llyou good wishes girlies I a off to hunt Branston down!


----------



## Blondie

Glad things went ok Jem :)

Well there is nothing like a litre of cold water and a full bladder to encourage baby to come out of hiding and use my bladder as a punchbag :rofl: - definitely feeling more movement in last half hour so will stop stressing now and get back to my nursery furniture hunt (I mean work!).


----------



## MrsR2004

Yay blondie, glad bubz has decided to wake up for you :happydance:

Lol Jem_5500 glad you are feeling upbeat, poor you all that prodding and poking, one thing after another but great news about the natural birth - fingers crossed. Would love to see a piccy of your new kitten.

Anna1982 - yep think you are a bit mad lol but i'm sure the hard work will be worth it, the boys will probably be into the same things as they get older.

I'm feeling very envious of your trips to florida, do you do disney or another part? I really want to take my son, hubby and I went before we got married so we could act like kids!

Wow on maternity leave, how cool is that!? You taken early leave? Sorry to hear spd playing you up, i've been having problems with my hips/pelvis/back since sat and really hoping it's not that :nope:

I'm on facebook i'm Michelle Rowe from Nottingham, will see if I can look you up, bet there are lots of Anna smiths in Leeds ????


----------



## jem_5500

honey there is 5,500 anna smiths :D


----------



## Anna1982

try anna crawshaw lol my maiden name!

mrs, I love florida! we do disney most times, and busch gardens and universal.

we got married at disney 2 years ago at the disney wedding pavillion, then had our reception at the living seas in epcot, then a night time dessert party at the uk pavillion for the fireworks.

its my fave place in the whole world, we are going march and october next year cant wait, and we were there for morgans first christmas and new year as well. 

is it throwing it down where you all are lol, its just starting here


----------



## Anna1982

https://www.facebook.com/search/?q=anna+smith&init=quick

im next to stitch

this is me lol


----------



## jem_5500

ha ha i didnt use ur link but guess u wer the on e with a character from disney ha ha

kitty still hiding under bed, surprised pickle has reacted yet....yet being the key word. she has come in and lost her collar the muppet so had to g out and get another luckily we have spare tags etc. she went nuts and tried to ull it off and i realised it had a bell on it and she did not like it!!!


----------



## MommaBunni

Just a quick post before we leave!

I had me three hour glucose test yesterday and got my results back this morning...

:cry: I do have GD. Thanks to a family history. (Both mom and grandmother had it and diabetes runs on my mother's side, almost everyone has become diabetic!!!)
So I'm having a little pity party then I'm quickly getting things ready for our holiday! 

So, be safe and have a great week ladies! I'll let you know how my educational class goes next Tuesday!


----------



## jem_5500

Hey u will be fine honey at least u know u have gd now xxxxx waiting for my results on first blod test.

Have a GREAT holiday xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rebaby

Glad everythings ok jem :hugs:

Sorry to hear about the GD mommabunni, that really sucks for you but i hope you have a fantastic holiday :hugs:

We saw the community midwife this afternoon, bleeding seems to have stopped for good happydance: ) although i am still having some pain, particularly when i move or get in a certain position and they're not really able to tell us why. The results from the swab taken on saturday still aren't back so they can't rule out infection. Otherwise they think possibly LO's position could be causing it (he/she was head down with feet up in my ribs last week and is now transverse :dohh: ) but generally it's all a bit unknown :shrug:

I am off work for the rest of the week though, which is a relief as the registrar who discharged me told me to "take it easy" and i don't think a 7 day stretch of 8 hour shifts on your feet really counts as taking it easy! :wacko:

I was a little nervous to discover i am only measuring at 26 weeks right now but she told us it's likely because of baby being sideways but i am ONLY just on the bottom line of my personalised growth chart :huh: which is a bit funny when you think about it, as all i hear from people 24/7 is how HUGE i am and how big the baby will be!

Hopefully LO will stop being such a monkey and everything will be back on track by my next appointment!


----------



## DizzyMoo

Aww sorry to hear about the gd momma :hugs:

Jem_5500 where the hell are branstons piccies woman!! & is it official i can call you braindead now ? woop means you cant slap me hahahahahaha !!

Well my backs hurting sooooooo...ordered tea in tonight :happydance:


----------



## Anna1982

I have the gtt friday not looking forward to it. I am borderline diabetic on a good day

fingers crossed it wont be too bad for you

Im now off to tesco!!! lol, maybe I have an addiction, but I need to keep walking about or I go all stiff


----------



## MrsR2004

Anna1982 - found you next to stitch, have added you, hope you dont mind??

I can't believe you are doing disney twice next year, so so jealous, we have only managed disney paris twice with our little boy, we really love disney too but just comes down to money!!!


----------



## MrsR2004

Sorry to hear you have gd Mommabunni, try to have a fab holiday and then think about it more when you get back. Doesn't seem like you had much of a chance of not getting it :cry:

Rebaby, glad to hear the bleeding has stopped, must be such a relief for you, great news you are still off work :thumbup:


----------



## Seraphim

Momma :hugs:

My mum had GD but it went away again, and her mum has diabeties of some sort.
So it may bugger off after bubs arrives, chin up xx


----------



## Blondie

hmmm i need a sewing machine.... blinkin curtains are too long by 14 inches :( I don't fancy hand sewing them all back together again) - why couldn't I live nearer my mum so I could just use her sewing machine. Any one here live near Durham and have a sewing machine handy??


----------



## MrsR2004

No sorry :nope:


----------



## bumpty

havent posted on this thread for a while!!! just checkin in to see how everyone is and when are you gonna pack your hospital bag?!!

Im not feeling great really suffering with SPD :growlmad: not had it in any of my other pregnancies......its poopy!!


----------



## DizzyMoo

Blondie said:


> hmmm i need a sewing machine.... blinkin curtains are too long by 14 inches :( I don't fancy hand sewing them all back together again) - why couldn't I live nearer my mum so I could just use her sewing machine. Any one here live near Durham and have a sewing machine handy??


Aw hun you need to buy " wonderweb ", its a webbing netting type long piece of white material, you put it on the curtains & fold over to where you want the length to be , so in effect the web stuff is in between the folded bit , wet that area & then iron ...voila!! It sticks!! it works for sticking all sorts of materials!!

Very cheap to buy ie a pound or 2 & you dont need much at all :) Saves sewing & lasts through washing etc


----------



## dom

Just thought Id pop in and say hello, havent posted in here for ages. 

Cant believe we're all going to have babies in 2-3 months - Its soo scary!!

yeah, Id like to know when everyone is packing their hospital bag too, Cant remember doing mine properly last time because I moved house and went into labout the same day - Was gona wait until after Id moved!! Oh had to bring me stuff, I just grabbed what I could. 

Also, Ive been looking at what carrier to buy and have come across the Mei Tai (babyhawk I think another name) and it looks sooo good but quite expensive (have it on offer in boots for £62 - I think thats one anyway, same one in mothercare is called mei tai but in boots it isnt - Im a bit confused!!). Has anybody used one and are they worth the money? Or can anyone recommend another one?

And does anyone else have to really think before they talk, or else they end up saying the complete wrong word/thing sometimes? It really does take concentration to have a conversation - I feel like Im not in control of my mouth anymore!!

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## jennie_78

Not really sure when im gonna start packing my hospital bag. Need to buy my stuff for the hospital 1st lol. 

I had another growth scan today cos of my diabetes, she was measuring slightly ahead at the last one, but at todays scan she was the right size for my dates. Her estimated weight today was 2lb 13oz, so i just hope she stays on track now and doesnt get too big.


----------



## DizzyMoo

dom said:


> Just thought Id pop in and say hello, havent posted in here for ages.
> 
> Cant believe we're all going to have babies in 2-3 months - Its soo scary!!
> 
> yeah, Id like to know when everyone is packing their hospital bag too, Cant remember doing mine properly last time because I moved house and went into labout the same day - Was gona wait until after Id moved!! Oh had to bring me stuff, I just grabbed what I could.
> 
> Also, Ive been looking at what carrier to buy and have come across the Mei Tai (babyhawk I think another name) and it looks sooo good but quite expensive (have it on offer in boots for £62 - I think thats one anyway, same one in mothercare is called mei tai but in boots it isnt - Im a bit confused!!). Has anybody used one and are they worth the money? Or can anyone recommend another one?
> 
> And does anyone else have to really think before they talk, or else they end up saying the complete wrong word/thing sometimes? It really does take concentration to have a conversation - I feel like Im not in control of my mouth anymore!!
> 
> Thanks ladies xx

Hiya hun, i've not seen the carrier you mentioned so can't comment. I had a baby carrier with josh (not the sling type) & i loved it. 
Loved carrying him close by & having hands free i found it easier to shop & stuff.


----------



## dom

I had a Tomy one with Mackenzie but it was soooooo uncomfy,we only used it about twice, and would rather do a bit of research this time round and find one thats going to be nice to wear. I figured that since Ill be wearing it twice a day doing the school run (its only a 5 minute walk away so wont be worth getting pram out for) Id rather spend a bit of money if thats what it takes and get a good one.


----------



## snugglebot

Rebaby... Take 'er easy! Hope things settle down for you.



dom said:


> Or can anyone recommend another one?
> x

Every mom I know personally recommends and swears by the Ergo baby carrier. Super easy and DH can use it too without feeling silly. https://www.ergobabycarrier.com/


----------



## Blondie

Hospital bag?? I don't even have a bag to pack :rofl: :rofl: I am so unorganised I will probably end up packing a few things in a carrier bag as I walk out of the door in labour :rofl: - luckily hospital is only 5 minutes away so DH can nip back and pick up anything if needed :)

Just spent an hour listing items on ebay - now I just have to hope some sell so I can buy more things for the baby :)


----------



## MrsR2004

I really haven't thought about my hospital bag either, I guess I should take a look at some lists of what to pack so I can make sure I have everything??? Should get a bit organised as I wasn't last time, I was admitted to hospital at 34 weeks and hadn't packed my bag!

Dom, I haven't used a baby carrier before so can't really help sorry but am considering one this time, I am a bit concerned about back ache though as I tend to suffer x


----------



## Anna1982

had my curry mmmmmmm

I am waiting for dh to get my case down from the loft, Im taking a medium case, as last time I took a cabin sized one and it was just too small to fetch everything home!

you may not wanna know but I can reccomend asdas maternity pads lol 94p a pack! and yes you go through a few!
I tried boots slim line one, might as well not have bothered they were rubbish

Morgans finally in bed, took forever tonight and in the end daddy had to put him in his cot and sit next to it till he went to sleep (looking forward to that ladys lol)

I have the midwife in the morning, 28 week appointment, so that means bloods yack I hate needles. Im gona try remember to ask how babys laying and how Im measuring

Im exhausted but hurt too mush to try lay down yet.


----------



## DizzyMoo

I'm selling this one :)
https://www.tomy.co.uk/products/freestyle-classic-carrier-beige/?parent=891

I've got 2 carriers so don't need both. I'm keeping the blue one i bought off sovereign on here.


----------



## Seraphim

Curtains would be better off hand stitched... but if you use the wonderweb it's a whole lots easier. Sewing machine will put a big stitched line across them, and prolly mess them up when you put them through the wash.

I'm starting to think more and more about bag, labour etc... I wish the house was ready :wacko:


----------



## DizzyMoo

I need to find a house ! lol 

I'm in a very very tiny 2 bed, & need to be moved to a 3 bed but i'm waiting to find out whether i'd get all of the rent paid or whether i'd have to pay part of it until bump arrives like i did with my 1st. 
If i have to pay towards it i can't afford to move, but yet i've no room to put baby stuff in this house, so i'm kinda stuck. I've no room to even put a moses basket !! 
Everything at the moment is in my bedroom so i've got to climb over things all the time lol 
So hopefully get to move sooner rather than later ... 

Right ladies i'm off to bed shattered :) night all x


----------



## Rebaby

Blondie said:


> Hospital bag?? I don't even have a bag to pack :rofl:

That's me too!

I wasn't at all worried about having a hospital bag packed because a. We're planning a homebirth and b. November is aaaages away...errr nope! :wacko: Only 12 weeks to go now, and after the weekend we've had it has completely spooked us both, me especially so, all i can think is "we're not ready, we're not ready, we're not ready!" I feel like we have SO much still to buy and do before LO is here!

So i am now looking to buy a new weekend/overnight style bag and fill it with useful things asap, as it was total nightmare being admitted on saturday night, i didn't even have a clean pair of knickers or toothbrush with me, and poor OH doesn't drive so i had to sleep in a hospital gown (nice!) and he had to trek back the next morning with a holdall full of stuff for me :dohh:


----------



## bloodbinds

ARGH!!!!

Sorry, very very angry and upset. Me and my Ex just had a massive row and now im all pissy and crying. And he's not even worth my tears you know, but i can't just stop loving him and that pisses me off the most.

I've heard there are operations you can get to remove feelings towards someone, or remove the memory of them completely - do you think i could get that done? Lol.

Worst of all i have the PERFECT hospital that i've left at his house and i dont want to go and get it now because i might just punch him in his stupid face if i saw him. Grrr.


----------



## KJunkie

Aw, I am sorry bloodbinds. Perhaps you should just go punch him in the face for making you all upset. Lol.


----------



## jem_5500

Hey lovelies how are?

I think I had my first taste of ife with baby!! I was up at 1 with kitten then 3 with Pickle then gave up and put kitten in bed with us!! Up at 6:30 as Pickel was scratching the door so fed her and made hubby tea and then fed kitten! Thought Pickle was going to bolt when we let her out this morning but she isnt going far and keeps coming in so I think she will come round to idea of Branston. My husband is warming to him to!! I plan on swtitching betweeen rooms today so that I am splitting time, Ho hum!

Gutted bought our car seat base online and its the wrong bloody one, we have a streety system so bought that base but apparently its not the right base WTF? I am going to take the car seat to Halfords and ask for help tomorrow-not that they were any help in shop last week when we went-=we werent buying a bike so didnt give a flying f. 
Then DH asked me about using the same base for the next stage car seat and when we would need it and how it woud work- at 6:45am and got funny when I said I didnt have a clue!!!

Trying not to get stressed he is doing long days at the moment he works for a payroll compnay and cleverly they llaid loads of staff off and he is now running with him and 1 other member of staff trying to process al these payrolls. he leaves at 7:!5 rolls in at 9 but I kinda get a little cross because he tends to bottle up and just gets stressed and very un talkative and un co operative and he also knows its this crap at this time of the month so why he lets it wind him up as much I dont know!! problem is he is too set in his ways to get off arse to rewrite cv and look wahts about!

Any ways-think we going to look at buying hospital bag this weekend. It suddenly hit me other day! When we ironed baby clothes I pulled out 2 newborn sleepsuits and 2 0-3 then 1 outfirt newborn and 0-3 same for vests and a couple of hats....ooo need scratch mits. a couple of bibs and muslins. They are sat end of cot. But we dont have any in betweem bags- they are either big enought for gym kit or huuuuuuge for holiday! Woohoooo more shopping! Mind we are only 7 minutes from the hospital so DH can come home :D

Sorry what a long morning waffle!!!

BB I hope your ok today honey xx do u mean hospital bag? Can someone else get it?


Anna did u manage to settle in the end?

And rebaby...get shopping its so much fun!!!


----------



## Anna1982

Hiya

yes I setteled about 3am and was up at half six but her its some sleep

with the car base you tend to only use them for first stage seats for newborns, the next ones for 9 months are solid seats your leave in the car.

midwife this morning, can you believe Im excited about it even though Im having bloods done! I like being nosey and seeing who else is pregnant, I live in a village lol

I dont think Im shopping today lol, you never know though 

babys lying really uncomfy today, and all morgan wants to do is walk with my hands which hurts lol


----------



## Seraphim

Oh so at least we're all in sync with an absolutely crap nights sleep then??? :wacko:

Honestly, I'm starting to feel lied to and deceived.

Just think about it - how many mental images have you collected over the years, from TV etc - of pregnant women in the state we're all in?? Hey?

Is anybody blooming? Out working in the fields all day long?

I for one am wrecked!

:rofl:


----------



## Anna1982

I can second the feeling wrecked!

no Im not blooming didnt last time either lol I look and feel like Ive been run over!

guess what I am going shopping to the asda at home, which is an asda that does just clothes and household items, cant wait

hows the stretch marks coming on lol!! I can reccomend cocoa butter

of and is anyone else missing not seeing there feet.


----------



## Blondie

I had a great nights sleep for once - but think it was because I've been so run down. Didn't even here DH come in last night (he was out playing snooker) and the cats didn't even wake me up this morning. Still feel knackered this morning though and finding it really uncomfortable to sit at my desk this morning as baby is insistent on shoving a foot under my ribs and it's sooooo painful. I shouldn't complain though after spending most of yesterday worrying because I couldn't feel it :rofl:

I'm sat here at my desk and realise I really don't give a stuff about work anymore - I don't think I've done anything productive for weeks and I just don't care :) 6 more weeks of work to go and that's it - I'm out of here as I hate my job so much!!!


----------



## RaeRae

Hello everyone!

I'm having a crappy few days with being tired and feeling poo. My daughter's Dad text me last night saying he thinks he picked up a stomach bug on the weekend when he had Zoe so I'm all paranoid about that. I'm generally feeling very worried and not good.

I'm really really uncomfortable. I was talking to a woman in TK Maxx looking at baby clothes (OH was laughing coz he says it's like all pregnant women just know each other) and she is due 4 days after me and is literally half the size of me. This baby is huge!!! I just have to keep thinking that in about 7 weeks he'll be here and this will all be over!!


----------



## MrsR2004

Morning ladies,

Busy morning for some of you, not a great nights sleep this end either, hips aching and constantly getting up for a wee! arrr! :nope: definitely not blooming, also have pins & needles in my hands today and this funny numb feeling in both my upper cheeks, how strange :shrug: probably slept funny?

bloodbinds, sorry to hear about the row, like Jem said could anyone else fetch the bag for you?? You shouldn't miss out hun.

Jem, sounds like perfect baby practise with your little kitten, bless how sweet. You sound pretty organised with your hospital bag to be honest, you just need the bag now!

I can understand what some of you are going through with the house, we are decorating our 3rd room (well actually 2nd biggest) for my son to move into so new baby can have the smaller nursery. The whole room has just been freshly plastered so there is ALOT still to do but in the mean time our bedroom and the nursery are just crammed full of stuff :cry: I long to feel more organised.....


----------



## MrsR2004

RaeRae - Fingers crossed you don't get a bug :nope: and 7 weeks is not long to go :happydance:

Anna1982 - Good luck at mw's today, I look forward to the appointments too, even if bloodwork is involved! 

xx


----------



## jem_5500

we are all busy bees but manage lots of time on here :D bet everything would be done much faster if we didnt but where is the fun in that!!! I have hairspray on for like the gazelienth time and am wondering what the blooming heck to eat! get paid tomorrow so we have pasta, tuna and sweetcorn...there is lunch! and then a few bits in the freezer but that comes down to erm sorbet and ice cream :D

ho hum. I watched virgin cooks other day and although i cook some of the ideas on budget look really good o may invesitgate that website yesterday

Hope mw all good anna and u have fun din asda!!!!!! crazy cat u!!

I vote we have a 3am meet on here!!! seeing as we are al l up anyway. right i must go...was it wrong i had crisps for breakfast?!...mmmm maybe i will do lunch nwo i am hungry...*goes to cook only 3 ingredients left in cupboard*


----------



## DizzyMoo

Aww raerae hun, 7wks!! blimey hun not long now xx :hugs:

good luck anna with mws xx

good morning everyone , hope everyone is ok x

Really having trouble sleeping at the moment, I just seem to toss & turn all night & it's not like i'm uncomfy or cold :( But soon as it starts to get light i start falling asleep grr

Just so you ladies know i've just posted a link to get 2 free baby nappy samples in the sample freebie section. I ordered mine monday & they just come :) 
They are organic what nots too so if any of you are eco mad there you go :)


----------



## jem_5500

oi mooo u on here but hiding on fb where i you i need a reply mooooooooooooooooooooo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizzyMoo

not hiding on it hun, not gone on it yet lol 

i better get me ass on it hadn't i lol


----------



## jem_5500

wot ever!


----------



## MrsR2004

:rofl: dizzymoo & Jem_5500 - you both made me laugh, thanks :flower:

I have been spending a bit more time on here so I don't get lonely :cry: damn hormones!!!! My OH has been working lates and weekends for overtime money and they are moving buildings so work has to be done but I do get lonely without him at weekends. My son is off nursery so we haven't got that interaction at the moment, I see my closest friend once a week but it's been a while due to hols/illness etc and I work from home so it's a bit isolated - anyone else feel like this or just silly old me???!!!

Of course I love my sons company but it is a little different and I don't like to be at a loose end, different if we have plans. Yesterday we did hand/feet painting and today we are baking - rock and roll lol !!!


----------



## Anna1982

Hiya

well Im back from my 28 week midwife appointment (ignore my tickers its wrong lol Im 28 weeks today!)

had my bloods done, which wasnt too bad.

talked about my spd and she told me to go back to the consultant earlyer so Im off tuesday

then it was time for measuring and heartbeat
heart beats fine
babys head down

and measuring






34 weeks!


bloody hell thats six weeks in advance, even morgan wasnt that far ahead and he weighed in at 8lb 10 at 37 weeks

she says they may induce early because of size lol, and the spd

dear god, when I had morgan they said I couldnt have parted with a bigger size head normally, and this ones bigger

all this has to be talked about with the consultant

midwife laughed and said theres no wonder im in pain

ahh well so there you go, who know what goes on from here


----------



## Seraphim

It's all bloody go for us wonder women.

Little does the world know eh.

Anna - do they know why bubs is measuring so far ahead??

I'm caving my own head in with 'dont want to be early, dont want to be late' madness. Can't do anything about it can I :headspin:


----------



## Anna1982

no she didnt offer an explantation
so far as I see it its either gestational diabetes doing it (dont know if I have it having the test friday) my dates are wrong? but I doubt it
or hes just huge


----------



## Blondie

With all these large babies maybe we need to start betting on which November Sparkler is going to arrive first - I have a feeling it will be one of these 4:

RaeRae
Anna1982
Lou1979
Rebaby

Though hopefully it will be a few more weeks before we see any arrivals :)

I'm expecting mine to be 2 weeks overdue so will probably be induced on Fri 4th December :rofl: - will I be the last one to go?

Got a growth scan on Friday and expecting to be told that baby is measuring behind if anything due to my crohns and petite size but we shall wait and see. :)


----------



## Anna1982

good luck with the growth scan


----------



## MrsR2004

Wow Anna 34 weeks!!! Was there any specific reason for Morgan being big at 37 weeks or just a big baby?? My son Archie was 6lb 8oz at 36+4 and they all said how big he was lol

Like you said could be cos of GD or could just be a bigger bubz :thumbup:
Glad everything else was ok though!

Blondie - good luck with your growth scan Friday. 

I have no idea who will have baby first as I am just getting to know people and their stories, hope they stay put for a little longer though x


----------



## MrsR2004

Anna - just wondered if you feel you have a big bump or normal/small?? I have my mw appointment next week and am interested to see how my measurements have changed, I think my bump is big and has really grown since 25 weeks, I was spot on then at 25cm for 25 + 4 weeks so just curious


----------



## Anna1982

mrs2004 no morgan was just big lol, I had the gtt test with him and it was normal, they say his size was why my waters went and he came early. he wore newborn clothes for 2 weeks lol

got the test friday, not looking forward to it,

dh thinks its quite funny babys big, yeah he doesnt have to give birth does he!

got the consultant tuesday.

how big are the other ladys babys?


----------



## RaeRae

Anna1982 said:


> dh thinks its quite funny babys big, yeah he doesnt have to give birth does he!

Don't you love that Anna! My OH thinks its great that we're gonna have this big baby but he hasn't got to carry or deliver him. He's measuring about 3 weeks ahead because of my diabetes. 


I think Anna1982 is gonna be first to go!!


----------



## Anna1982

thanks raerae

mrs2004 I dont feel my bumps changed, I cant see my feet though.
husband calls me "enormo bump" he obviously wants a divorce lol
I dont look like some pregnant women who look like theyre gonna fall over (sorry ladys if thats you)
Im 5ft 11 so guess I carry it ok

guess babys size explains why i get kicks in my ribs and knocks right down there!!!


----------



## jem_5500

Anna i am 5 11 to and bump doesnt show to extprtionate amounts! I also think you will be first to droooop!

I was worried when I was tested for diatbtes ast week and get results soon as first test but bubs was measuring a week behind so not sure what to make of that? blatently means i will end up late panty poos!

Ispoke to dizzy in the end she reckons i should slap my DH as he is a pain in the bum he has a time of the month i reckon:D

kitty came out from udner the bed...then i moved and he ran away again!! He doesnt smell like cigerettes any more as the lady who had nhim temp smoked (not a problem) but puuddy tat wreeked poor ittle pud tat.

I am rambling I need to do school work and I cannot be bothered...any one wanna plan a years worht of assembly music for singing and listening for me? I have aready done a scheme for the whole school this hols so i am trying!!


----------



## vineyard

Blondie said:


> With all these large babies maybe we need to start betting on which November Sparkler is going to arrive first - I have a feeling it will be one of these 4:
> 
> RaeRae
> Anna1982
> Lou1979
> Rebaby
> 
> Though hopefully it will be a few more weeks before we see any arrivals :)
> 
> I'm expecting mine to be 2 weeks overdue so will probably be induced on Fri 4th December :rofl: - will I be the last one to go?
> 
> Got a growth scan on Friday and expecting to be told that baby is measuring behind if anything due to my crohns and petite size but we shall wait and see. :)

I bet I go first. lol. But that's cheating cuz I have twins!

Blondie, good luck with your growth scan!


----------



## Anna1982

vineyard Im guessing you as well, though my cousin had twins and went to 40 weeks, delivered naturally too lol


----------



## lou1979

well ive had more bleeding over the past 24 hours and ive been getting lots of BH's 

i feel ok tho, if the pain worsens and the bleeding continues then i'll be heading in to hospital again! they told me last week to come straight bnack if i get any more bleeding, but as soon as i get there it stops.

im just going to see how i get on!

i'll keep you all posted"


----------



## MrsR2004

oooh Anna I reckon you might be first to go then, especially as your waters went first time with a big baby, for some reason I assumed you were induced :shrug: Don't you just love men, although I did laugh at the enormo bump :haha:
At 5'11 I can imagine you carry it well, i'm only 5'5/5'6 so probably stick out more :blush:

I'm not looking forward to gtt on Friday either, I came over all hot, sick and dizzy after drinking the drink and not eating for all that time then I got a sugar headache...nice!

Jem, do you know when you are due your results? Baby size isn't always an indication and big babies are not always expected with gd, just depends, I have heard babies can be smaller too with gd???


----------



## MrsR2004

LOL vineyard, you might beat us all then with twins :happydance:

:hugs: lou1979, sorry you are having more bleeding, def get yourself down the hospital hun if no change and keep us posted xx


----------



## bloodbinds

I'm feeling better peeps, thanks for all the nice words! And can't get anyone else to get it because he lives 3 hours away so its a bit difficult :-/

AND i think my baby is going to be early - mothers intuition? - so i'm thinking it will be early nov, between 1st-3rd methinks! hehe.

But my bets are on vineyard and the twins!! Lol.


----------



## Mynx

Hey girls! Finally made it over lol! Due on Nov 30th and I couldnt wait another day to get to 3rd Tri so here I am! 
Missed seeing everyone over on 2nd Tri too :( 

Talking of mother's intuition on baby coming early.. I have that feeling too. I have a feeling that she'll arrive in the first fortnight of November, dunno why, just gut instinct! 

Anyways, lookning forward to getting settled in :D xXx


----------



## soootired

Lou, hope your bleeding stops and all is ok. Have been busy so not read all new posts but hope everyone is doin good. 
Starting to bet on the first November sparkler to arrive first has made me realise how close we all are now. Found out that my freind was born at 28 weeks last week and i am nearly 30 ahhhhhhh. Hope we can all stick it out as long as possible though, no babies for at least another couple of weeks 
Just had a great appointment with my new midwife, and finally got my blood results back and all normal even gtt woo hoo. My blood pressure is still normal even after moving house and baby seems to have stopped sumersaulting all over the place and is now head down. all going soo good its just a shame i feel so darn horrible.


----------



## Seraphim

Lou, big :hugs:


----------



## Mollington

Hi - I've just come over from the 2nd Tri. My EDD is 25th Nov, but will be having an elected C-section so it will be a little earlier than that, will hopefully find out the date next week.

Does anyone know how much earlier they schedule in a planned c-section?

:happydance:


----------



## MrsR2004

Bloodbinds, glad you are feeling a bit better, funny that you think you will be early, me too to be honest, hopefully not too early but don't really want to go full term or be late :nope:

Welcome over lynx and Mollington :thumbup:

Sootired, sounds like everything is going really well, glad results are all good, would be nice to start 'blooming' now huh? x


----------



## snugglebot

Hope you are ok Lou


----------



## RaeRae

Mollington - It depends on why you're having the section but I think they usually do them at about 38 weeks. I think I'll be having mine when I'm 37 weeks coz of my diabetes but they vary a lot.

Lou hope everything settles down for you hun x


----------



## Blondie

Ooooh all my zooby island stuff has arrived so I now have:

Zooby Island Moses Basket
Zooby Island Cot Mobile
Zooby Island Quilt
Zooby Island cuddle robes (pack of 2)
Zooby Island pack of 3 pictures for nursery wall
Zooby Island grobag



It's all from boots and it is so bright and cheerful and goes so well with my yellow nursery walls and brown curtains - we are on team yellow so bright and colourful with lots of giraffes and elephants is our theme :)


----------



## Blondie

Oooh vineyard - maybe you will beat us all to the finishing line :)

Lou - take it easy and make sure you go straight to hospital if bleeding continues :hugs:


----------



## 321mummy2b

im the 24th :D x (just in third tri) x


----------



## DizzyMoo

Ello mynx & mollington :) 

Well there is 4 of us due on the same day with single babies, me, babynewbie, luckyL & flower01 so we're having a bet who will go 1st out of us 4 too, we're all due 27th november :) So i'll post a poll & you can all join our bet nearer time :) 

I phoned the hip grant helpline today just to make sure they have my forms, & they said that an award letter was posted to me yesterday (tuesday) & the money will be in my bank within 5 days from yesterday woop!! Hoping it goes in before bank hol !!


----------



## bloodbinds

You'll most likely get it tomorrow Moo, as most people (including me) got it on a thursday!! x


----------



## DizzyMoo

Ooooooooooooooo don't get me to excited lol 
I so want to treat josh before baby comes, so bank hol monday i'm hoping to take him thomas tank land if i get the money in time. If not then he'll have to make do with a new toy haha. Need food shopping badly though so it would come in very very handy round about now too :)


----------



## bloodbinds

Well i think and hope you do get it tomorrow!! Let me know so i can grovel for forgiveness if you dont get it!! Lol x


----------



## DizzyMoo

lol oh don't worry i'll be well chuffed if it lands, even though it's not a vast amount i bloody need it at the moment, there is only so much cheese & ham toasties anyone can eat lol


----------



## bloodbinds

But i love cheese and ham toasties!!! Haha.


----------



## DizzyMoo

mmmmmmm so do i but when you know you have nothing else in other than childrens food which you don't like ya kinda go "hmph" when making it if ya get me... What i want is cauliflower cheeeeeeeeeeeeese !
Or mash & meat & gravy & veg & oooooooooooooooooh ( drools )......


----------



## bloodbinds

Ohh i lurveeeee cauliflower cheese!!! And mash and meat and gravy and veg, ohh, you've made me hungry now you devil!! well hopefully you can get all that tomorrow!! :-D


----------



## Bam

oooh. You have me wanting mash, now. Good thing hubby is so good at making it!

Also, HI! I've made it over!


----------



## Anna1982

morning ladies!

well I managed 6 hours sleep woohoo, and feel worse for it lol

I sign off job seekers today so the my mat allowance can begin lucky me
contribution based job seekers really sucked lol

anyhow whats the plans for today?


----------



## soootired

Congrats on the sleep anna1982, I cant seem to sleep for more than 3 hours anymore. 
I havent been able to eat cauliflower or brocoli since i got pregnant either lol so ham and cheese toasties for me, mmm of to make some now.


----------



## Blondie

Morning ladies :)

Sleep? what's that? I had an awful nights sleep plagued with cramps and it didn't help that DH didn't come to bed until 2.45am and was drunk so spent rest of night snoring really loudly - which woke up the cats who then proceeded to play for rest of night. I feel like an absolute zombie and I just want to curl up and cry :cry: but no I can't do that as I have work to do.

I wish I could think of going home to relax tonight but again - no chance.
DH is having a 40th birthday weekend so we have a house full of guests (7 extra people staying over Friday and Saturday) so I will no doubt have to go home tonight, clean the house in preparation for guests, make up all the spare rooms etc etc and then spend all weekend playing hostess to about 20 people who will be drinking and smoking (not in the house but when you are an ex-smoker it still hurts like hell to see everyone outside having a drink and cig :( ). I really don't see when I am going to get any time at all just to curl up and sleep and refresh myself for another week at work :cry:

Tempted to just go and book myself into a hotel for the next few nights and let DH do everything (which he says he will do of course but I know it will end up being me sorting out food, beer runs etc for everyone. :(


----------



## DizzyMoo

I 2nd that blondie, What is sleep exactly??? :sleep:

I am so fed up of being awake all night i feel like a fecking BAT ! 
https://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg219/snagged07/bats.gif

I went bed last night about 1am & just tossed & turned ALL night til i finally got up :wacko:

Anyone any thoughts on this .... I woke about 8 this morning to feel like i had one of those really bad period pains, Ya know every now & again you get a stonker & it creases you over, you get the hot water bottle out & just curl up like your dying? Yep? One of those, It's hurting all across my back & my front :cry: I'm just gonna take some painkillers see if it eases :cry: 
Sometimes feels like a dull ache but then i'm grabbing my stomach, I'm not in tears or anything but its flipping sore.


----------



## Blondie

DizzyMoo said:


> I 2nd that blondie, What is sleep exactly??? :sleep:
> 
> I am so fed up of being awake all night i feel like a fecking BAT !
> https://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg219/snagged07/bats.gif
> 
> I went bed last night about 1am & just tossed & turned ALL night til i finally got up :wacko:
> 
> Anyone any thoughts on this .... I woke about 8 this morning to feel like i had one of those really bad period pains, Ya know every now & again you get a stonker & it creases you over, you get the hot water bottle out & just curl up like your dying? Yep? One of those, It's hurting all across my back & my front :cry: I'm just gonna take some painkillers see if it eases :cry:
> Sometimes feels like a dull ache but then i'm grabbing my stomach, I'm not in tears or anything but its flipping sore.

I get the odd painful cramping session like that - my bump goes all hard aswell so I just put it down to BH starting to appear. But if it is still going on and painkillers don't help then may be worth ringing midwife for advice. :hugs:


----------



## DizzyMoo

Its not like the BH, it didn't go hard or anything & its like a dull constant ache then it comes on stronger it really does just feel like full period pains. Bumps happily kicking 10 bells outta me though.

On another note ..me hip grant still ain't landed ...god i'm so impatient :(


----------



## Seraphim

Aw Blondie!!
It's my hubby's bday today and party tomorrow night - so I've got the same deal here! :rofl:

It was meant to be a moorland camping thing - but the weathers been horrible - so now, well tomorrow, we've got to clear out the downstairs and spare rooms for guests! Erk.

I do feel a little comforted that I'm not the only sleepless one. I should do the sensible thing and have a nap - but there's just sooooo much to do.


----------



## Blondie

Well I've decided I'm just going to switch off my computer and go home from work as I'm about as much use as a chocolate fireguard. I'm hoping when I get home DH will be doing something useful around the house (he is a teacher so he is on summer holiday at the moment - but he is probably hungover from last night and his cleaning is never good enough for me anyway).

Role on maternity leave - 6 more weeks to go at work though to be honest I don't think I can manage 6 more days so think I might be due for some sick leave. :(


----------



## Seraphim

I'm definitely no good for work now.
Even if they were pandering to my every need - I'm wrecked!


----------



## Anna1982

finally back from town

m&s has a sale on got some lovely sleep suits for morgan and new baby

Im exhausted though and bump hurts (ernormo bump lol)

gonna put my feet up as morgans down for a nap


----------



## DizzyMoo

afternoon ladies ..

not done much so far but off to my bro & sis in laws soon as josh is pestering to go see em all & play with kiddies :) he'd love to move in with them i swear tut


----------



## Szaffi

Oh gosh, I hate work atm. My boss gives me stupid, totally useless stuff to do which is totally infuriating in itself. I'm sleepy, have massive backache, swollen feet. Every time i try to concentrate, LO is kicking me in the ribs. :cry:

I don't know how I'll survive another 8 weeks of this :cry:


----------



## SOON2bMum_87

Im here! Im due Nov 9th, can't wait! xx
:happydance:


----------



## jem_5500

hi ladies, hope your doing ok, lblondie i am going in for 3 days and stopping i can t take it i have been out 6 hours today and i want to cry.

MY DH being a shite and although would do anything when i am off work he goes in to doing naff all mode. So i cook, clean wash etc sort and today i wantt o explode i want to curl up and cry.

Got up washing up not done-not even scrapped plastes and got rid of rubbish which he has been doing and kitchen shite hole- i cleaned it yesterday. Lounge a shite hole where he has left stuff everywhere.

Had to take kitty to vets for jabs, i got in went out again to teach then went to pets at hoe spent a fortune on cat food he said would be good to get as on offer and then had to go to sainsburys-he helped by doing nothing towards the list and planning last night.

As i arrived at lesson i get a phonecall from my aunt asking if my cousin can stya this weekend as he is a para in army and has weekend on leave and no where to go. Then mum rings and asks if i want to go out omorrow with old friends....i also have plans and these may all go out as need to get cousin if possibly he may come at lunch time when he stands down... so then had to bulk up what i needed in shops as he needs the extra cals and bumped food bill up hugely- he still not confirmed he is coming. got home. realised kitchen was still a hole as fairies ahdnt been and trying to put shopping away was frigging nightmare..how can 1 person use 6 glasses in 1 night?!

I am meant to be out tonight now been in 1 hour and all i wanna do is sit in the shit whole a prove a point to DH but with frind coming here first and cousin maybe staying tomorrow over weekend i havent got that luxury. i shouldnt even have pushed the blooming trolley but dipshit wont do it properly.

SOrry what a rant dont want a response i jsut wanted a moan and to get it off chest. i now need to tidy up our shite hole...sorry house...and i apologise for the language.


----------



## RaeRae

Oh my god what is it with men and glasses!!!!!!! OH went through about 6 the other night and I went mental. There's just no need!!

Well today I went to the chemist and had to buy myself some tena pads coz of the cough and the peeing. So my darling little precious heart starts shouting 'Mummy wears nappies - Mummy wears nappies'. The joys of children.


----------



## Rebaby

Blondie said:


> With all these large babies maybe we need to start betting on which November Sparkler is going to arrive first - I have a feeling it will be one of these 4:
> 
> RaeRae
> Anna1982
> Lou1979
> Rebaby
> 
> Though hopefully it will be a few more weeks before we see any arrivals

Aww it would be nice to meet LO sooner rather than later (as long as he/she hangs on until 37 weeks i'll be happy!) but even despite our scare at the weekend i still have a 'feeling' i'll go overdue :shrug: So who knows!

If i had to take a bet on the 1st sparkler i think it would be anna or lou, or of course vineyard with twins is a big contender :thumbup: Hehe.

I have been trying to take it easy but had to go shopping (food shopping, the boring kind! Lol) today as OH is in work until 9pm, and i think i overdid it unpacking everything from the car as i have some serious pain now, so just sitting still and trying my best not to move! It was much easier to take it easy in the hospital because there WASN'T anything to bloody do! :dohh:

On the plus side i managed to get a very cute cot mobile from asda which had been reduced from £14 to £10 and it's pretty much exactly the same as the one i wanted from mothercare which was £20 :thumbup:

Sending you lots of hugs lou :hugs: can only imagine how you must be feeling with this stop/start bleeding :hugs:


----------



## chrissie33

Hey girls - I found you!!! Man I cant believe how many pages there were to this thread - read the first 20 but as I am in work, thought I had better skip forward a bit.

Lou, hope you are doing ok babe.
Raerae - cant believe you potentially have just 7 - 8 weeks left :shock: wanna meet up soon?
Rebaby - loving your bump pic honey!!

Do you know if anyone has set up a November Mummies thread with us all listed?


----------



## Anna1982

Hiya

I dont think there is a thread with us all on yet


----------



## snugglebot

The september embryo's just have the first post listing everyone and their due dates (we have that from first tri still I think) and then the moderator updates it as people have their babies.

I think Lou has the first post but I am not sure if she will be up for it after baby arrives. Perhaps it should be someone who is due closer to the end of November? just a thought...


----------



## Seraphim

Aw Jem, bless you hon (I haven to confess I did giggle a little - just because I can see how I get stressed out the same ;))

Rae! Thank your little princess for giving me the best giggle today :rofl:

I just caught 90 mins kip on the sofa... OW, not a good place for napping now. All power to those girlies still at work!! I thought I would be, but geeeez no.

Tis hubby's birthday, and although he's working/jamming tonight I still want to be with him - but ye gods, the idea of getting myself washed, changed and ready... not sure if it's gonna happen.

In other news... I can't believe how sorted we are for baby clothes. I didn't think I knew many mummies etc who would pass stuff over.

I bumped into one of the mummies in the village this morning and she invite me over to the mums and babies group which starts up again in a couple of weeks which'll be cool. She also said my bump is tiny. MW again in the morning - she says everything measures right so.

:)


----------



## Seraphim

snugglebot said:


> I think Lou has the first post but I am not sure if she will be up for it after baby arrives. Perhaps it should be someone who is due closer to the end of November? just a thought...

Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## bloodbinds

Seraphim said:


> snugglebot said:
> 
> 
> I think Lou has the first post but I am not sure if she will be up for it after baby arrives. Perhaps it should be someone who is due closer to the end of November? just a thought...
> 
> Sounds like a good idea.Click to expand...


I second that! (or third it??)

Anyone due 28/29/30th nov who would be up for writing a list of us, when babies are due and updating when we have had them - someone who is a regular and has the time to update this everyday?? Cast in your votes now!!


----------



## Rebaby

I wouldn't mind doing it but i'm due 19th..


----------



## bloodbinds

yeah i wouldnt mind doing it, but after baby comes i know i'll be too distracted!! Lol. We really need someone whose due right near the end, and will hopefully be a little late... lol.


----------



## bailey98

Right thats it im moving in a day early! Hope thats ok.
Im so excited to be here, its really starting to feel real now.
Im really looking forward to catching up on how everyones doing since leaving 2nd tri and im hoping 3rd tri don't drag to much! xx


----------



## Anna1982

evening ladies

well dh is being lovely and running me a nice hot bath!

Ive got my glucose tolerance test at the hospital tomorrow morning 9.15am till 11.15am, so no 3am hot chocolate for me tonight

I have just been to my mums to collect my hospital case, gonna start packing this weekend.

bumps rock hard and heavy tonight cant wait to lay down even if the spd hurts


----------



## DizzyMoo

bloodbinds said:


> Seraphim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snugglebot said:
> 
> 
> I think Lou has the first post but I am not sure if she will be up for it after baby arrives. Perhaps it should be someone who is due closer to the end of November? just a thought...
> 
> Sounds like a good idea.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I second that! (or third it??)
> 
> Anyone due 28/29/30th nov who would be up for writing a list of us, when babies are due and updating when we have had them - someone who is a regular and has the time to update this everyday?? Cast in your votes now!!Click to expand...

I'm not due til 27th if i can help let me know, I'm on everyday & especially evenings.


----------



## caitlenc

Hi Girls!:winkwink:

Well, I've been back at work for 2 days, and so haven't been posting much...you all have been so busy!

I, too, have had trouble sleeping, I keep waking up to pee!:shrug: Also, my ribs are starting to ache, and my lower back, and my feet are swelling. Ick! I'm sure it doesn't help that I've been setting up my classroom, which requires moving books and standing on chairs and bending and stretching to post things on the walls. I am so jealous that most of you can take maternity leave a few weeks before baby comes, I plan on working until I go into labor so that I can take as much time with baby as possible after it's born!:dohh:


----------



## bloodbinds

DizzyMoo said:


> bloodbinds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seraphim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snugglebot said:
> 
> 
> I think Lou has the first post but I am not sure if she will be up for it after baby arrives. Perhaps it should be someone who is due closer to the end of November? just a thought...
> 
> Sounds like a good idea.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I second that! (or third it??)
> 
> Anyone due 28/29/30th nov who would be up for writing a list of us, when babies are due and updating when we have had them - someone who is a regular and has the time to update this everyday?? Cast in your votes now!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not due til 27th if i can help let me know :) xxClick to expand...


*hits head* Of course!! Should have thought of you first. You are afterall a B&B addict!! Lol.

Ok, it's up to you Moo! You must make a thread deadicated to sparklers births! You need to write a list of all our due dates (which can be found in 2nd tri) You need to edit any updates as a lot of us have changed due dates now!! Lol. But people can post on the thread if they need you to change anything - then you need to edit when you find out people have given birth and put names, weight etc - its a big responsibility - you up for it?


----------



## DizzyMoo

Oh crikey ! lol 

Yeh hun sounds ok to me, I'll get a thread sorted tonight with everyone & their due dates on. Right i'll do a new thread with " Official November Sparklers Thread " as the title & i'll start adding dates & colour bumps . If anyone has a baby name chosen i can add that too :)


----------



## bloodbinds

Whoop - fun times :-D Have fun and good luck! Haha


----------



## xkirstyx

hehe have fun dizzy moo! that will keep u busy for a bit :) xxx


----------



## DizzyMoo

Right ladies , I've copied the dates from 2nd tri so if your details are incorrect please let me know & i will update. This is the link to the new updated thread, I will try my best to keep on top & update but feel free to kick me up the ass if i miss you off :) 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/181219-official-november-sparklers-thread.html


----------



## bloodbinds

*hugs moo* you are fab!


----------



## soootired

Maybee a stupid q but do we now abandon this thread and chat on the official one or is that just for new babies ect???


----------



## bloodbinds

this is for general chat, the other is just for birth announcements, due date changes etc


----------



## DizzyMoo

Right i think i've sorted it, i think 1 or 2 dates might need updating but i've done as much as i can for tonight lol ( heads dead now ). Just updated what teams i can find people on :) 

Any changes please let me know :) x


----------



## DizzyMoo

Off to bed now ladies i'll check in tomorrow :) Night xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Seraphim

Good work Dizzy - thanks :D

Hoping everyone gets a good nights sleep!

G'night John-boy x


----------



## bloodbinds

*bangs head against wall*

I wish i could sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep. Might try to find a good book to read, hmm...


----------



## snugglebot

Your the bestest Dizzymoo!


----------



## Anna1982

hiya ladies

Ive been up since 5am lol, managed an hour in the bath! woohoo

I could murder a bourbon biscuit, but Im fasting for my glucose tolerance test at 9.15am. bloody typical

two hours at the hospital should give me time to look at baby names and write a list of what needs to go in my case

hows everyone


----------



## jem_5500

hope it ges k tday honey Anna xx
How are you Lou?
Dizzy-good jb on the board hneyxx
i am still have o issues so i apologise if some are missing!! 

Can I just say my DH did his washing up last night!!!! wooo hoooo!

What is everyone up to tday and the weekend? 

My cousin is arriving tday gt to get him frm barracks at 12...hoping i will see some fit soldiers...


OMG pmsl the cat Pickle has jsut had a nutty 5 minutes and is running around house..think she has eaten catnip and we have new litter tray in lounge she has just jumped int it and it has slid the length of the lounge accross the floor with her sat in it her face was a picture!

Sorry.... ANyway my mum is really put out cousin has chosen to stay with us not her and dad and cancelled her lunch plans....cant understand it as we are picking him up and he is staying here?!! 

Hope you all have a good day xxx


----------



## Blondie

Morning ladies :)

Got my 28 week growth scan this afternoon which I'm pretty nervous about - my weight now seems to have started going down again instead of up (probably not helped by constant nausea at the moment). Hopefully baby will be growing ok though and it's just me doing the suffering :)

Only thrown up twice this morning and now hoping a toffee yoghurt, a banana and a cup of tea are going to stay down longer than the bowl of cereal did earlier :( I think my "glowing" second trimester days are well and truely over :rofl:

I think I may well end up getting signed off on sick leave if I continue like this which would be nice - ooh I'd love to be able to just finish work now and spend the next few weeks with my feet up doing all my baby shopping on the internet :)


----------



## bagpuss

I made it to 3rd Tri at last :happydance:

Not long till the Novemeber sparklers are due :dance:

Do we have a facebook group for the november sparklers?

xxx


----------



## winipeg1

well done dizzy for the new thread it look brill. x


----------



## dom

Dizzy the new thread is fab!! - Well done!

Well Im sat at my desk at work absolutely drenched - its like a bloomin monsoon here in Lancashire!! Its gona be one of them days today I think, on my own at work and got heaps to do. Woke up at 5am due to the wind/rain, and when i got up to close the window I noticed that the towel Id put on the kitchen floor to catch all the water out of the fridge (I turned it off and emptied it last night to defrost it) hadnt done a very good job, and my kitchen floor was full of puddles !! so at 5am this morning I was wringing out a towel and trying to mop the floor up <doh> - Managed to get back to sleep after though so it was fine. Im so glad we've got a long weekend ahead of us, wahoo!!

Hope all you ladies are well :D Anyone doing anything nice this weekend?

x


----------



## DizzyMoo

Thankyou ladies :blush:

Awww blondie hun, I hope your feeling better, Just a thought though dairy products can irratate your stomach if being sick so stick with the banana babe.

Anna1982 hope today goes ok for you hun :hugs:

jem_5500 :hugs: hope you feeling a little better today, Have you given oh a swift kick up the arse yet? How pickle doing with branston? 
Cats are nuts but funny when they act like they on catnip eh hun, I get catnip treats for my casey i love watching her wide eyed & going crazy on the stairs :happydance:

Agrees with Dom about the weather bloody awful init hun, where abouts lancashire are you? I'm padiham :) 

well i'm pleased today ..my hip grant landed woooooooooooop so i'm doing some online shopping as its absolutely *insert swear word here* it down !! 
Not a chance in hell i'm going to blackburn in this!

Ebay, mothercare online & next online here i come! ****whooooooooooooosh****


----------



## DizzyMoo

bagpuss said:


> I made it to 3rd Tri at last :happydance:
> 
> Not long till the Novemeber sparklers are due :dance:
> 
> Do we have a facebook group for the november sparklers?
> 
> xxx

You due 27th hun? I'm 27wks today due 27th woop :)
If so there is 4 of us got a little bet on who will pop 1st if you want to join our little bet, no money in it hun just for fun that's all .( me,flower01,babynewbie & luckyL) 

I'll add you to the official thread with our dates on x


----------



## chrissie33

Wow girls, this is one seriously busy thread :) Well done dizzymoo on setting the thread up - you are an absolute star!! Gonna check that one out next.

Hope your test goes well today Anna.

I have had an awful night sleep - DH came in from work around 4.30 and I made the mistake of speaking to him instead of pretending to still be asleep - that was it, I was wide awake then till 6 and he was fast asleep by 4.45!! Not his fault, he only told me about his night in work but by the time I had got up, had a pee (4th one of the night....lol) and got back into bed, I was wide awake..... d'oh! Non productive day in work me thinks!

Hope you all have a fab weekend - anyone with super plans? Im planning on doing as little as possible, with maybe some housework in between :)


----------



## Blondie

Dizzymoo - I have soya yoghurt and soya milk as dairy aggravates my crohns anyway so think I am pretty safe with that - though I'm still sat here heaving away in my office :)

Oooh I might go check my bank account and see if my HIP has landed yet :)


----------



## Blondie

Yay it has :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Right off to choose some nursery furniture now :)


----------



## DizzyMoo

No worries blondie just trying to help :hugs: 
Yay for me & you & our hip grants woop !!


----------



## Blondie

DizzyMoo said:


> No worries blondie just trying to help :hugs:
> Yay for me & you & our hip grants woop !!

I like spending money :) Almost as much as I'm enjoying trying to make it on ebay :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Rebaby

I'm another one who had a crappy nights sleep! I was woken up at 4am with period like cramps, coming and going in waves :? I had 4 in quick succession so decided to wake up OH and of course then they stopped. I went for a wee, got back into bed, had one more and then they stopped. OH fell back asleep more or less straight away but i was still wide awake at 5.30 :dohh:

I must have drifted off at some point though because the next thing i know it's about 7.45am and i wake up to another wave of cramps, this time 2 close together, then a bit of a break and then another and then a long break and then one more and now they've disappeared :shrug:

I thought i'd been having braxton hicks for weeks, as i've been occasionally getting a brief tightening across my bump inline with my belly button and it goes hard and then relaxes, and they're not painful just a bit weird and uncomfortable, but these ones this morning bloody hurt! Felt like i was about to get the worst AF of my life, or else have some shocking diarrhea :blush: But everything seems to have calmed down now.

So OH has gone to work, leaving me with strict instructions to REST and to call triage if they get worse (think the last week has made him super nervous)


----------



## RaeRae

Morning!!!!

I made a sparklers group on facebook! Hope its ok with everyone!

https://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=126077781726


----------



## Rebaby

I joined :happydance:


----------



## RaeRae

yay!!!!! Hahaha we can all stalk each other out to our hearts content!


----------



## jennie_78

i joined as well


----------



## Rebaby

RaeRae said:


> yay!!!!! Hahaha we can all stalk each other out to our hearts content!

Haha :lol:


----------



## Blondie

I'll join it later when I'm not on work computer as it doesn't allow facebook! :)

On condition that nobody laughs at any photos they see of me ;)


----------



## Rebaby

Blondie said:


> I'll join it later when I'm not on work computer as it doesn't allow facebook! :)
> 
> On condition that nobody laughs at any photos they see of me ;)

Aww we won't laugh, why would we laugh?

Anyway, i don't think it lets you snoop on people's piccies unless you add them, or at least i can't snoop on either of you two raerae or rach (not that i was trying! Lol)


----------



## Seraphim

Oo great - I'll take a look on the facebook group :)
(But I don't use my actual name on the BnB boards - just so you know)

Just back from Midwife... forgot to take my notes, and my forms I need signing :dohh:

This 4-5 hrs sleep a night is starting to wear a bit thin. 

Blood pressure is low, but all else is well. 

Now to make the house presentable, bleh.


----------



## jem_5500

have jsut made out place semi presentable its annoying coz it will be a dump again very quickly....and my mother is coming over too urgh


----------



## Blondie

Seraphim said:


> Oo great - I'll take a look on the facebook group :)
> (But I don't use my actual name on the BnB boards - just so you know)
> 
> Just back from Midwife... forgot to take my notes, and my forms I need signing :dohh:
> 
> This 4-5 hrs sleep a night is starting to wear a bit thin.
> 
> Blood pressure is low, but all else is well.
> 
> Now to make the house presentable, bleh.

You've just reminded me that my notes are at home so will have to go via house on way to scan to pick them up :doh:

Then I will also no doubt have to go home and make the house presentable for guests :)

Are we living parallell lives here?

Oh and on facebook I don't go by the name Blondie either but I'll leave it up to you lot to figure out who I am in real life :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## RaeRae

Yeah we can't stalk each other out properly! Gutted.


----------



## bloodbinds

I have joined the facebook group!! Whoop!!

I had my first dream of going into labour last night. I didnt have a hospital bag packed and me and my sister were running around throwing things into a bag - but i wasnt having any contractions and my waters hadnt broke, but everyone was convinced i was in labour - it was very weird!!


----------



## dom

Blondie said:


> I'll join it later when I'm not on work computer as it doesn't allow facebook! :)
> 
> On condition that nobody laughs at any photos they see of me ;)

Blondie, our work computers dont allow FB either, but if you type your FB name into google and go into it that way it gets around the firewall!! 

Ta-dah!!


----------



## DizzyMoo

I joined the fb group muahahaha you can't escape meeeeeeee :)


----------



## Blondie

dom said:


> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> I'll join it later when I'm not on work computer as it doesn't allow facebook! :)
> 
> On condition that nobody laughs at any photos they see of me ;)
> 
> Blondie, our work computers dont allow FB either, but if you type your FB name into google and go into it that way it gets around the firewall!!
> 
> Ta-dah!!Click to expand...

:( I don't appear when I type my facebook name in google either :cry: I don't exist :hissy:


----------



## Bournefree

I'm all joined up!!!
Great to SEE everyone xx


----------



## ClaireLouise

Aw im gonna join after my lunch break at work! Can only use Facebook at lunch here at work.

Aww i had a really horrible dream last night. I dreamt that it was snowing outside and my cat got out so i had to run after him and catch him. I was only dressed in my underwear (bump on show too haha) and when i caught him i could only grab him by the scruff of the neck cos i had my hands full (dont have a clue what of). Then i seen two dogs off their lead get eye of my cat and they were running after me cos i was holding him. I managed to get in my garden but kept slipping cos of the snow. One dog was biting my cats back foot and woulnt let go. I was shouting my fiance for help but he couldnt hear me. The cat got inside but then the dogs started on me and were biting me all over and trying to bite my belly. i dont want to go into gross details cos it scared me but in the end i looked like i had been attacked by a pack of hungry hyenas and i had a hole where my baby should have been cos they took him.

:( Why cant i start dreaming of kittens and puppies like i did in 2nd Tri! I dont like these mean dreams!

On a lighter note, is everyone planning anything for bank hol? Everywheres gonna be sooo busy and i dont fancy sitting in traffic for 3 hours and wetting myself cos il need to pee haha


----------



## Rebaby

Aww boo to bad dreams :-( That sounds horrible.

I was meant to be working all weekend and the bank holiday too but am signed off now until the 2nd...unfortunately i am meant to be resting though, and OH is working anyway...so nothing exciting planned here.

I am just doing 'research' today, trying to get my head around the fact we'll be having a hospital birth after all, and trying not to move as my BH's start up again when i do!


----------



## DizzyMoo

Afternoon ladies i've done me asda online shopping & i'm still on ebay.

I'm sooooooo tired i'm sick of this not sleeping malarky it's not on :( 

On another note bump is fairly active today, not so much jabbing me but sticking out in places & my belly keeps going rock hard every 15 mins haha .


----------



## Blondie

Just home and checking in before I pop off for my scan. Have joined facebook group :happydance:


----------



## chrissie33

I have joined too - wont take much guessing to know which one I am.....hahahaha


----------



## MrsR2004

Hi ladies,

Not managed to get on here since Wed, so so busy:nope: sorry to hear lots of you are still not sleeping, not great nights for me either, it's sooo annoying isn't it.

I had my GTT today, not much fun to be honest, after drinking the glucose drink I came over very hot, sick and headachy, which I guess is normal from the sugar rush. When I arrived they did a finger prick test to check blood sugar levels and if it is 4.7 or under you can go home or above 4.7 and you need blood sample taken, drink glucose drink and then another blood test 2 hours later (you prob already know this lol). My fasting skin prick was 9.6, don't get other results till next week. My fasting level at 20 weeks was 5.5 and when I was first pregnant my non fasting blood sugar was 4.1 so it's going up :dohh:

Don't know what to think but suspect my prick test result today isn't great????

Anna, how was yours?

xxx


----------



## bloodbinds

I got my maternity allowance letter through today!! It confirmed i'm going to be paid in 5-10 days (Whoop) and that im entitled to it etc, so thats good news! Also sent off for my income support today so will hopefully hear off them soon! (really need to the money!!) 

And bank holiday is my sisters birthday so we've got a party planned during the day which should be fab! :-D


----------



## Blondie

Just a quick update as got a house full of guests and busy busy busy

Scan was fine - baby being very active but measuring fine size wise and weighing 2lb 5oz at moment which I've been assured is a good weight for 28 weeks :) Baby has a chubby face and was sucking thumb. Got a couple of scan pics but not very good ones as it wouldn't stay still - will upload them if I get a minutes peace this weekend.

Hope you all have nice bank holiday weekends and I'll catch up with you at some point early next week :)


----------



## chrissie33

Blondie, fab news on the scan and baby weight - I dont get to have any more scans after the 20 week one now unless I go private :( no spare money either so next time I see diddy will be when he/she is actually here in less than 11 weeks time (see PMA that this baby will not be late!!) :rofl:


----------



## caitlenc

I joined the facebook group!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## KJunkie

Hey gals, 

Well ... I lost my job yesterday. =[


----------



## soootired

KJunkie said:


> Hey gals,
> 
> Well ... I lost my job yesterday. =[

So sorry to here that, 
what happened, dont know how the law works were you are but there are so many rules against getting rid of pregnant staff. I am sure it will all work out for the best though, do you get any financial support?


Hi all had a busy day so got a lot of posts to catch up on hope you are all well. Cant sleep obviousally as its 3.30 lol
Been back to the docs today and been signed off again till my maternity kicks in at 36 weeks so am officially not in work till early 2011 OMG and Woo Hoo. was expecting to be signed off again but still scary. Feel a bit guilty as i could be on maternity but get an extra 6 weeks with babs this way  
Really struggling to do stuff now, my partner works away in the week so may have to get someone to walk the dog for me. :blush: my heart rate got to 180 while walking him today so that cant be good for littleone :-( although the docs have said its ok.

dont think i will join the facebook group unless its a private group as i have friends from work on facebook (dont wana wind them up). Maybe paranoid but wouldnt want them reading my posts on here. Like woo hoo no work till 2011 for example lol


----------



## Anna1982

Hiya

sorry I wasnt aroud last night I was dead tired

My hospital does it different to yours lol, had to fast from midnight then go have first blood test at 9am then drink sugar drink, then 2 hours later have another blood test
wish we had the finger prick options
get the results tuesday

Got my 28 week blood results back, realy low iron so now Im on iron supplements till babys born. great apparently they turn your poo black lol!!!

Dunno what Im up to today. Still early lol. Morgans still tucked up in his cot fast asleep and looking soooo adorable!!


----------



## Blondie

Anna1982 said:


> Hiya
> 
> sorry I wasnt aroud last night I was dead tired
> 
> My hospital does it different to yours lol, had to fast from midnight then go have first blood test at 9am then drink sugar drink, then 2 hours later have another blood test
> wish we had the finger prick options
> get the results tuesday
> 
> Got my 28 week blood results back, realy low iron so now Im on iron supplements till babys born. great apparently they turn your poo black lol!!!
> 
> Dunno what Im up to today. Still early lol. Morgans still tucked up in his cot fast asleep and looking soooo adorable!!

I spent years on iron tablets trying to get my anaemia under control - they do indeed turn your poo black so don't be alarmed - they are also very good at causing constipation so make sure you have plenty of fibregel or something similar on hand otherwise you will really suffer. I think they can perscribe you something to take alongside iron tablets to prevent it though :hugs:

Fully expecting my 28 week bloods to show low iron count aswell and I'm not looking forward to being back on iron tablets :(


----------



## Blondie

Well I have a quiet 5 minutes as everyone is in bed hungover - though surprisingly my house is remarkably clean this morning - probably due to everyone not getting back until 2.30am and not getting to bed until about 6am this morning :rofl: - sensible me gave the pub a miss and was in bed at 10.30 watching big brother with the cats so I missed out on all the drunkeness. Just waiting for them all the wake up so I can get the croissants in the oven and start serving breakfast for everyone.

More drinking planned for everyone today but I will try not to be bitter :rofl: :rofl:

Hope everyone enjoys their long weekend :)


----------



## DizzyMoo

Morning ladies, 
Just waiting for my asda delivery & i'm starving so it better hurry up lol Like last time it'll come with 3 minutes to spare lol

I woke with a stiff neck this morning & feeling like i've only had 10 minutes sleep :cry:

Belly is so sore today, Feel like i can't stand up straight without it all dragging down, Proper feels like bumps dropped down grrr. 
My spd is really beginning to get on my nipples i look a right wally shuffling round the house but i can cope with painkillers. Soon as i go out of the house & start walking it kills this better not house bound me ! 

What you all doing today? My brother wants me to babysit & sleep at his tomorrow & i said i would but now i really don't want to at all. His youngest baby just screams when she wakes if mum or dad ain't there so how am i meant to sort her when i'm struggling to walk & in pain & when she aint gonna stop screaming at me. They want me to sleep over so they can be very late :( 
I'm kinda made to feel like i have to babysit coz they said they would have josh when i'm in labour :( If i say no now he'll fall out with me as usual when he only thinks of himself.


----------



## Anna1982

Im presently frreaking out about low iron and lack of epidurals!

god roll on consultant tuesday

Im all for another epidural I remember quite well the pain before I had it last time!!!!


----------



## Rebaby

Had a MUCH better nights sleep last night, fell asleep on the sofa at about 11pm and OH woke me up and sent me to bed, next thing i know his alarm is going off (at 8am) then the next thing i know...it's NOW! Just eating my cereal :blush: Hehe.

No nasty braxton hicks since 7.30pm yesterday either so that's nice :thumbup:

I am on iron tablets twice a day too, and yep they have turned my poo an interesting shade of dark green/black (!) however everyone warned me they'd make me constipated but they haven't at all, i am actually going more often these days since being on them so don't know what that's all about :shrug:

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend, i'll just be home alone with OH at work. I've been invited to a christening tomorrow but it's a looong drive on my own so i've said no, although feeling like i should go really as it's family (my cousin's LO)


----------



## jenny82

Rebaby said:


> I am on iron tablets twice a day too, and yep they have turned my poo an interesting shade of dark green/black (!) however everyone warned me they'd make me constipated but they haven't at all, i am actually going more often these days since being on them so don't know what that's all about :shrug:
> )

Yea I don't know who started telling all pregnant ladies that we got constipation. I've been the complete opposite for 6 months now :/


----------



## DizzyMoo

God i feel so rough :( I can't breath, my eyes are burning, I'm aching everywhere & i just want to sleep :(


----------



## Seraphim

Aw girls, I am abso-figgin-lutely mashed.

Blondie - go you!

I wrecked myself yday trying to get the house straight for people to stay over, was up til 3, hubby came to bed at 4, house was pretty tidy due to my sobriety last night - but then of course came breakfast. Just finished cleaning up. Now feeling very narky.

Tons of stuff finishing on eBay - and I really cba to get it all sorted for posting :(


----------



## DizzyMoo

Seraphim said:


> Tons of stuff finishing on eBay - and I really cba to get it all sorted for posting :(

I wouldn't bother til monday hun, post offices are shut tomorrow anyway lol 

Right ladies im gonna try have a lie on settee for a bit, back soon (ish)x x


----------



## caitlenc

Anna, I'm on Iron too...but no major constipation, although the black/green poo holds true for me as well!:blush:

Dizzy, honey, take a load off, sounds like you're feeling rough!

Blondie, glad your house wasn't too trashed last night!:winkwink:

Well, I left work yesterday evening in tears, I was so overwhelmed with setting up my classroom and feeling so limited in my movement. Also, my boss has put me in charge of book invemtory, which is turning into a whole lot of extra work for no extra pay, so I was very frustrated yesterday. Combine the frustration with pregnancy hormones, and VIOLA! You have a freaky, crying, waddling maniac on your hands!:rofl:


----------



## lou1979

Ive been getting all sorts of weird CM and the latest is sweet smelling, ive got my next midwife appointment on weds so i shall raise the issue then!

has anyones LO been on the move so much that it hurts? mine hurts like hell at times.


----------



## DizzyMoo

caitlenc said:


> Dizzy, honey, take a load off, sounds like you're feeling rough!

Trying but its not happening, Josh upstairs playing so im just chilling on the settee, cant wait for him to go bed then i can sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeep :sleep:

I've got to babysit tomorrow night for my brother anorl :( Not looking forward to it :(


----------



## bloodbinds

Kjunkie - sorry to hear that, what happened??

Moo - Poor thing, hope the babysitting isnt too bad and you feel better soon x

Well, today i went out with my gran and she brought me a nightie to give birth in(black), some PJ's (black) and some nighties for after baby is born (pink and black and nursing) and also some super cool slippers (pink) to shuffle around hospital in! Am very cuffed and excited about them all as am one step closer to being prepared for giving birth!!

Which reminds me, anyone else having labour type dreams?? Im having them every night now!! Its not good!!


----------



## Blondie

Well after keeping everyone full of drink and snacks all day I have now sent them all off to the pub for some more drinks before we have a meal at restaurant at 6.30pm so I've got all glasses, plates etc in dishwasher and have just tidied the house again before I go get changed and join them all in town. Just need to go and check on the cats and feed them now before I go out. Busy busy busy - roll on Tuesday when I can go back to work and have some peace :)

Also got loads of items ending on ebay over next couple of days so need to find some boxes from somewhere to pack up some things...though DH seems intent on drinking away any money I make so wonder why I'm bothering really :rolleyes:


----------



## Poppy7

Whoops! I have just caught up with this thread. I posted a bit in the last two sections but have been lurking more in the third trimester section!!

I am due November 2nd - so eexxxcccciiited!! xx


----------



## bloodbinds

You have been lurking Poppy!! Lol. Need to speak out more misses  But whoop! Belated welcome to third tri!! Hehe x


----------



## Rebaby

bloodbinds said:


> Which reminds me, anyone else having labour type dreams??

Last night i dreamt i gave birth to this incredibly cute but HUGE baby girl, she looked about 3 months old already. It was VERY graphic as a dream, and in the dream i could feel her crowning and had to resist the urge to push her out and the midwife was saying "pant! pant!" :shock:

For some reason you HAD to deliver your own baby yourself so as she slid out i had to reach and grab her but the umbilical cord was really short so i was sort of hunched over. But i'd said in my birth plan we didn't want to cut it until it stopped pulsing and so the midwife refused, and it took bloody ages! So we hobbled on to the bed (i'd given birth standing up) and then when i looked the cord had come unattached by itself! At the baby's bellybutton! But the midwife (who had suddenly turned into a male surgeon) said "Oh that just happens sometimes".

Then when i looked at my baby she was fully dressed, and i just spent ages lying there staring at her like "Woah, look at my baby!" and then some visitors came ( i don't know who they were but i guess i did in the dream!) and i was proud as punch. I'd put my baby in the bassinet by then but when i looked over she'd turned into a big furry white cat in a litter tray but everyone reacted like that was totally normal too! :wacko:

Honestly, it was mind boggling!
:lol:


----------



## Anna1982

No i dont dream of it lol, I remember the last quite clearly lol

I could MURDER a chinese the whole menu if Im honest yum yum

Morgans teething and has whinged all day bless him, and is now very over tired

on a positive went shopping to asda and bought him some lovely disney long sleeved t shirts for the winter


----------



## bloodbinds

Rebaby said:


> bloodbinds said:
> 
> 
> Which reminds me, anyone else having labour type dreams??
> 
> Last night i dreamt i gave birth to this incredibly cute but HUGE baby girl, she looked about 3 months old already. It was VERY graphic as a dream, and in the dream i could feel her crowning and had to resist the urge to push her out and the midwife was saying "pant! pant!" :shock:
> 
> For some reason you HAD to deliver your own baby yourself so as she slid out i had to reach and grab her but the umbilical cord was really short so i was sort of hunched over. But i'd said in my birth plan we didn't want to cut it until it stopped pulsing and so the midwife refused, and it took bloody ages! So we hobbled on to the bed (i'd given birth standing up) and then when i looked the cord had come unattached by itself! At the baby's bellybutton! But the midwife (who had suddenly turned into a male surgeon) said "Oh that just happens sometimes".
> 
> Then when i looked at my baby she was fully dressed, and i just spent ages lying there staring at her like "Woah, look at my baby!" and then some visitors came ( i don't know who they were but i guess i did in the dream!) and i was proud as punch. I'd put my baby in the bassinet by then but when i looked over she'd turned into a big furry white cat in a litter tray but everyone reacted like that was totally normal too! :wacko:
> 
> Honestly, it was mind boggling!
> :lol:Click to expand...


The umbilical cord pulses?!??


----------



## caitlenc

Yup, it pulses for a little while, that's why they clamp it off. Loverly, huh?:wacko:


----------



## MrsR2004

Morning ladies,

Dizzymoo, im with you on the whole feeling like bump has dropped and dragging, I feel like i need someone to help carry it around, like hold it from underneath lol!!!!

I took my son swimming yesterday and today I ache miserably, I didn't do any swimming just walking around carrying him or playing with him and can't believe I would ache like this? Especially pelvic/back joints and achy bump?? My first instinct when I got in was to do breaststroke legs and it hurt, my hips sort of popped and ached, didn't even think after the problems I have been having since last weekend :dohh:

Anna, good luck with your results tues, i get mine wed, the hospital did my full work blood tests aswell and bile acids/liver function so I should get all results wed. The finger prick test is just their screening process so I guess not all hospitals do that but still have to then have full blood test anyway, in some ways it makes you more anxious by having an indication of the level but am trying to put it to the back of my mind till I see mw.

Bloodbinds, sounds like you had a fab shopping trip :happydance: hope you had a good night last night, don't expect you will surface till tonight lol.

Hows everyone else doing today?xx


----------



## bloodbinds

Why am i awake? Urgh. I feel like death and i was sober!! Lol.

I'm going to go hide under some blankets for a while... xx


----------



## Anna1982

morning ladies

Ive already been to asda and b&q so far today

took my first iron tablet last night and another this morning,

unfortunatly I feel sick as a dog right now, (mm could be the packet of minstrals I just ate)

babys not half doing some kicking this morning right down "there" lol 

Ive got consultant on tuesday at 11.27am who makes these times up? as well as gtt results. so a fun filled day

I do enjy the consultants waiting room though, so much going on!! Im more than a little nosey.

my questions to him will be,
what date you going to induce?
can I have some strong painkillers?
Is this baby huge?
Can I still have an epidural?

and Ive written tem down lol

well its off to the mother in laws in a minute, for a no doubt huge sunday lunch thats going to take me an hour to force down


----------



## Anna1982

oh and I forgot

my baby boy Morgans 10 months old today


----------



## jem_5500

awww hapyy 10 months!! Dizzy I am cross your not taking it easy today!

How is evryone else? Lou? Rebaby? Hope your oth good/.

Well I spent this morning in a and e and little kitten decided my eye was a toy las tnight and i blinked and he whopped it one and his claw has scratched the cornea slightly so got drops...oh my god it f ing kills!

My cousin asked for a lift into town last night-staying iwth us on leave from army- we thoguht he would be out at 7:30... he tucked into a box of lagers then asked for his lift off my husband at 10:00pm...8 bottles of lager later..I then found out my husnad had bought these and he hadnt been able to drink any as he drove coz i was so knackered poor bloke!!

ANy way he said he may come back so made up bed etc...anyway not returned and i msg this mornign to let him know about hospital and he still not replied...no sign of him...he is due back at base at 5 and we have all his stuf etc so feel we may end up with him here with time for him to pick up stuff and go.... we have had not thanks for everything, no offer to buy anything and no msg so we at least know what he is playing at. I will not be letting him stay again I will be more preg so use that as and exuce!

Had mini panic of trvel system as well yesterday.... the seat seemed really insecure and the base we bought wasnt right and we were told there wa sno base for the car and when we put it in in was wobblin every where.

fantastic lady in Mothercare tol dus to take system in today and checke idt out and showned us correct way to fit seat and it was fine so panic over!!!

I also go pigged off..the bank authorised a payment of 2 quid other day put me over overdraft and have ended up up with pushing 100 quid worth of charges...phoned them up and they will not do anything..blooming mongrels!

SO wondering where the sunshine has gone and in a way relieved. had the two cats together for ages tthis pm...well 45 mins :D and older one hissed growled and chased but so far so good ?!

Have a lvoely sunday my dears and hope your all ok xxx


----------



## RaeRae

Just a tip.

If you go to a kid's party and do the macarena when you're almost 31 weeks pregnant, people are gona look at you funny. I have discovered this today.

That is all.


----------



## Rebaby

Aww happy 10 months to morgan!

I'm fine thanks jem :hugs: Your eye sounds bloody painful! Ouch! I had another strange dream last night only this one involved me being 8 months pregnant and OH leaving me for someone else :cry: Woke up in the middle of it and decided i didn't want to risk falling back asleep into the same dream so got up and had breakfast instead :blush:

Have had more painful BH's today so just vegged out on the sofa with ice cream and watched last night's x factor repeat :thumbup:

Hope everyone is having a fab sunday.

P.S. Thanks for the tip re: the macarena raerae :lol:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey ladies! i dont venture in here often i have no idea why!!! :dohh:

Just wanted to say it is september soon which means, november is not far off :happydance:


----------



## caitlenc

Raerae, you have me laughing, what a great image!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Argh, my ribs ache today!!


----------



## Rebaby

Mommy2Kian said:


> Just wanted to say it is september soon which means, november is not far off :happydance:

:yipee: :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## DizzyMoo

Afternoon ladies , 
I might not be on tonight as i'm babysitting for my brother & his pc is turd, Had a rant at home bargains so called manager the thick cow :dohh: I tried to post about it in gen chat but once again i can't fecking post in certain parts of the forum GRRRRRRRR

Went to a fish shop & didn't get anything, ended up with nothing from home bargains BUT we nipped into homebase & i did manage to get 2 bargains which were :

A water slide thingy that you squirt water on & kids run up & slide on their bellies up it if that makes sense, & also a shallow babies swimming pool with inflatable slide & palm tree efforts etc .. both of them for £7.50 instead of being £35 for both ! :)

I'm now extremely sore from spd, cranky & fed up, So gonna take some more painkillers & have a rest til i go babysitting *mega sigh*


----------



## Rebaby

Hope it's not too horrendous babysitting tonight :hugs:


----------



## DizzyMoo

me 2, i've got a 6 yr old , 4 yr old , josh whos nearly 4 then baby who is just gone 1 lol 
If she wakes she just screams when her mum & dad aint in sight so this will be fun ! lol

My friend had her baby boy friday night 5 days overdue so just loading his piccies onto facebook he's a cutey :)

Polaris let me know that marleys girl had her baby boy very early, So i've updated the 1st page of our official thread, If anyone wants to leave hugs :) x


----------



## Seraphim

DizzyMoo said:


> Polaris let me know that marleys girl had her baby boy very early, So i've updated the 1st page of our official thread, If anyone wants to leave hugs :) x

I know my first thought should be of congratulations to Marley's Girl - but geeeeeeeeeeeez it's not - I'm crapping my pants.

La la la la la la la la I'm not listening to any more news of that type la la la la la la la la la


----------



## Anna1982

morning ladies

hope alls well, cant believe we have a first baby!

this babys verys uncomfy lol

we are off to meadow hall in sheffield today cant wait, I love a good shopping trip and dh is coming too.

Ive got the consultant tomorrow cant wait


----------



## DizzyMoo

Blinkin eck it was quiet last night in here it seems . 

Good morning ladies, Hope you are all ok x

I've got a banging headache but feel much better than i did other day, Just sore with the spd but that's nothing new *sigh*

Not sure what to do today, I could do with going pets at home as cocoa needs some spoiling :) But have to go on bus & it would take over an hour to get there then home again so that's out the question :( 

Wanted to take josh out for the day but the weather is good enough for it, unless we go somewhere thats inside & i dont know where there is :(
Some sort of sea life type would be good but blackpools shite :( 

Oh well i'll check back in soon x


----------



## bloodbinds

I HAVE HAD THE WORST NIGHTS SLEEP EVER - just thought i would let you all know. And it's my sisters birthday and we're throwing her a party and now i feel like crap *sigh*

I know i have to tidy like made and start preparing food and decorations and i haven't even wrapped her pressie yet!! Lol.

Also my mum has asked me for money for bills, but she knows i don't have any?!? I have sent off for income support but dont expect to hear off them for forever and then money for my maternity allowance doesnt come in for another 7-10 days and all that is going to be spent on bills of my own i havent paid this month (car, phone etc) - when she first asked me to live with her she said she wouldnt ask for any money so i would have the chance to save etc and now she's changed her mind - what should i do??


----------



## DizzyMoo

Well 1st hun, I'd sit down & ask her if its a regular thing she going to be asking & if so you both should set an amount per wk then you know what you are paying & she wont need to ask for anything, or if not then move out hun. Its a difficult one if she said she wouldn't ask you for money but now is. hope u sort it hun x


----------



## soootired

Sorry to brag but i slept from 10 last night till 10 thismorning  it can still happen lol
Hope marlys girl and baby are doin well and hugs to them both. scary though.


----------



## Rebaby

Massive hugs to marleysgirl and her little boy :hugs:

I had another totally bizarre dream last night, although thankfully didn't involve OH leaving me, but was all about parking, and traffic wardens, and this traffic warden trying to write me a ticket for parking outside my own house saying it was permit holders only, but it isn't and i was getting so frustrated with him :shrug: Don't know what goes on in my brain at the mo! Lol.

I am considering painting the windowsill / window frame in LO's room today. It's the only decorating of any kind that needs doing as the walls are plain cream and we're using wall stickers to brighten them up, so i kind of just want to get this window done, but OH finishes work at 3 and i know if he gets home and finds out i've been up on the ladders (it's a tall window) he'll go nuts! So i might just leave it...

Argh. The nesting is definitely kicking in now.


----------



## lou1979

Thinking of Marleysgirl and her little man xxx


----------



## jem_5500

hi dizzy, hop eyou survived!

Congrats to Marleys girl loads hugs and positive thoughts their way xxxx

I am doing school work today urgh-music plannig a whole yer of assembly songs to sing and then listen to when coming in.

Groan!! What is everyone else doing seeing as this was meant to be the best day so dfar and its miserable!!!


----------



## caitlenc

Thinking of Marleysgirl and her precious little boy. xxxxx


----------



## RaeRae

My belly is pulling some moves today! One minute it's huge and sticking out all over the place. Then he'll move and my bellybutton goes back in!! Then it flattens out again and its all kinds of gross.


----------



## moomoo

Hi girls - send love to marleys girls and her lil man! Praying all is well!!!

Talking of weird dreams, i dreamt that i gave birth to a black baby the other day! I had a lot of expaining to do to my OH lol - The dreams seem to be all about labour at the mo..maybe its a way of dealing with your anxieties?

Anyone else feeling like the head is engaging yet? I swear this lil mans head has engaged!!!!

x


----------



## MommaBunni

Hello ladies :wave: I'm back from holiday and my BIL's wedding was wonderful! I can't wait for my anniversary this weekend!! 
Hope everyone is doing alright! LO was very quiet while we were away and now that we're back home, he's kicking up a storm! Stubborn boy! Wouldn't kick for his grandmother!

Sending hugs and happy thoughts to Marley's Girl and hope LO is doing alright!


----------



## DizzyMoo

Sorry gonna keep this short & sweet coz i'm upset , my hair is a fooking mess :( 
If i ever see that hairdresser out i'm gonna slap her soooooooooo hard ! I've made an OT post so wont go on in here sorry :(

Hope all you ladies are ok i'm off to bath/bed to sulk :(


----------



## bloodbinds

Poor Moo :-( Wish i could be more use, hopefully your hair isn't as bad as you think. Hope you get it sorted, let us know xx


----------



## Bumparoo

thought I would say hello! Im due Nov 16th! Keep meaning to pop in here and see who else is due but keep forgetting so hello im finally here!!


----------



## KJunkie

I feel like running away today ... lol


----------



## Anna1982

Morning!

Ive been up since 5.25am, had a bath and here I am!

sore but here lol

Ive got the consultant at 11.27am today, looking forward to it, looking for some answers.

my shopping trip wasnt very eventful, only bought Morgan a tigger cardigan, and some halloween things from mamas and papas.

i think Im setteled on my iron tablets now, its hard not having a milky drink for two hours after but hey its for our on good

well better go get Morgans bag ready for today

Anna


----------



## MrsR2004

aww dizzymoo :hugs: sorry to hear about your hair, any better today?

Good luck Anna with your consultant today, what's the appointment for? Sorry so nosy :winkwink: hope it goes well.

:thumbup: hey there bumparoo, welcome in!


----------



## jem_5500

let us know how the appointment goes honey xxx

Dizzy hop eyour ok if your not happy you need to ring and they will and should fix it all for nothing-i had an appointment once where they left the dye on scalp and it hurt real bad and they gave me free treatments and products when i went back in. They have to sort it especially seeing as you was diddle don the prce to.

school work again today. I was told school was a mess still there are hole sin the floor inside the building and people jsut dumped stuff everywhere so i am not risking it!!!

Have a good day honeys x


----------



## Anna1982

hiya

appointments to ease my frazzeled nerves no seriously, its to discuss pain relief for this spd, induction, and now baby size lol.

Im going to be firm and to the point and not be walked over honest, I want induction at 37 weeks like he promised on the last visit and I want a date, 37 weeks is the 28th october that will do me just fine. thats if my legs dont drop off by then


----------



## jem_5500

let us know how it goes hon xxxxx


----------



## Lozziepop

Hello ladies and bumps!! 

Keep forgetting to post on here :dohh:

I had my midwife appointment yesterday (had a home visit) blood pressure perfect, wee sample fine, babys heartbeat fine and baby was laying in breech position! Also she measured me for first time and I measure 29cm! Is this good? she said it was fine but I wondered what everyone else is measuring? 
Everything was good though :thumbup:
Seeing her again in a fortnight. 
Finally got my HIP grant forms so sending them off today! Hope it doesn't take too long to come through cos I want to start buying more baby stuff :happydance:
Hope everyones ok!


----------



## Anna1982

I measured 34 cm at 27 weeks meaningm my baby may be huge lol,

its quite normal to be a few cms either way

Im also trying to get my gtt results but the day units not open yet

ahh well


----------



## MrsR2004

:hugs: good luck then Anna, really hope you get a date, i'm not as familiar with everyones history :dohh: but sorry to hear you are suffering with spd, i'm guessing it's bad, poor you. 37 weeks would be fab esp if baby is a biggun, hope your gtt results are ok too hun xxx


----------



## MrsR2004

Yes dizzy I agree with Jem, you should get the hairdressers to sort you out if not happy :nope:

Hi lozziepop, glad to hear mw app went well, all good :happydance: just need baby to turn around now lol! I measured 25cm when I was 25+4 and will find out tomorrow how I am measuring now.

xx


----------



## Anna1982

thanks I had morgan at 37 weeks naturally lol


----------



## Blondie

Feel absolutely crap today - really suffering at the moment so may have to take this week off work as just not capable of functioning properly :( Seeing midwife tomorrow so will discuss with her as I'm concerned that my body isn't coping very well - baby is fine size wise etc so that is doing fine it's just me that is suffering :-(

Oh and for good measure I broke a tooth yesterday :cry: so hardly been able to eat anything but luckily dentist is fitting me in today at 11am so will go and see if they can put a temporary filling or something in until after baby is born. They won't be able to do anything major though as last time this happened I reacted badly to the anaethetic and it wouldn't take - kept wearing off in the middle of drilling so I think I'll have to save the major pain until after baby is here - yay that's something nice to look forward to at christmas :cry:

Sorry - feeling crap crap crap crap crap and just want to be home in bed :cry: - whine over :)


----------



## RaeRae

Hello!!

Scan this morning yay! I shall be back later to report on chunk.


----------



## RaeRae

Ooooooh last but one box on the ticker yay!


----------



## Rebaby

Aww blondie that's rubbish :hugs: Poor you.

Sorry about your hair dizzymoo, haven't seen your other post about it, but i hope they're going to sort it for you.

Oh and hello lozziepop, good to see you on here hun :thumbup: I was measured for the first time at my last mw appointment and was measuring 26cms at 27 weeks and 5 days, so a little bit small but fundal height measurements aren't an exact science and she said that she thought i'd be measuring more if LO wasn't completely sideways :dohh: lol.

Woke up early again today with more BH's and having had some more strange dreams too :wacko: Off to town later to meet OH after work and do a wee bit of shopping. Going to get my hospital bag and some bits and pieces to go in it, it's all seeming very real now :crib:


----------



## Rebaby

Good luck with the scan raerae :thumbup:


----------



## lou1979

goodluck for today rae rae xxx


----------



## bloodbinds

Good luck RaeRae!! Let us know how it goes.

Am going to my ex's this weekend to have a talk and get the rest of my stuff off him.

Bit nervous - i keep having dreams about it where he tells me he doesnt want me or our baby :-/ humph.

Hope everyone is feeling good today! I actually had a decent nights sleep for once, yay!


----------



## caitlenc

Bumparoo, welcome, great due date! (the 16th is my Birthday!):haha:

Aw, Blondie, sorry you're feeling so crap, hunni.:hugs:

Raerae, hope scan goes well!!:thumbup:

Moo, sorry about your hair, hunni.:hugs:

Anna, good luck at your appointment, hope you get some answers!:shrug:

Hugs to all I've missed!

Well, first day with the students today, nervous as always on the first day of school, not helped by the fact that I am the size of a house!:dohh:


----------



## DizzyMoo

afternoon ladies , apparently the manager of the hair salon doesn't get in til 5pm ish so i'm ringing back later. 

Ive taken some pics then at least i can go get some sort of dye to colour it :(

So its a day of hiding for me


----------



## bloodbinds

The manager doesnt get in until 5ish? What a load of bollocks. what kind of manager is that?!? Give me there number, i'd like to havea go at them, lol. Think i am just looking to blow off some steam though. Poor Moo, well, hiding for a day isnt too bad. Watch lots of tv, eat lots of rubbish and let your hair flow wild and free! Lol xx


----------



## DizzyMoo

lol whats left of it lol ..nah i like the cut its as short as i asked for i struggle to stand for long periods of time & washing it everyday, drying it then having to straighten it was taking way to long & i just couldn't stand that long with the spd & fainting attacks i have tut ...so to whip it all off takes me 10-15 mins from wetting to fully done WOOP .. and at least in labour my hair wont be all over show haha. Slap a proper colour on & i'll be happy:)

I've had to ban my cat from my bedroom as she's taken a liking to sleeping in the moses basket haha so she sulking at me at mo, Coca is asleep in the kitchen & she's got shits coz i gave her a new treat yesterday :( Although she does like her new bed :) 

Right just going to put late dinner on & i'll be back muahahahahahaaaa


----------



## Anna1982

Hiya!

Im back from the consultant!! and *RESULT!!!*

He was great, listened to me, even commented I looked in pain, He has agread and written in my notes on my yellow file thingy (and signed it!) that I will be induced between 37 and 38 weeks, and am not allowed to go past 38 weeks.

Im so happy

He has also prescribed co codamol, max strength,
He wasnt at all impressed at my doctor for giving me ibprofen (good job I didnt take it)

So I can see a light at the end of the tunnel now

Oh and my gtt is fine, blood sugar was 4.3 before that nasty drink and 4.6 after


----------



## chrissie33

Great news Anna - nice to have a doc who actually listens!!

God I feel uncomfortable today - baby is moving a lot but I feel so sick too - bit like being back in 1st tri, though not quite so bad. Awful night sleep last night so am knackered and really cannot wait to go home!! Whine over - hope you are all doing well xx


----------



## RaeRae

Ok I'm back.

He's a biggun. He was going along the top line of the normal growth chat but now he's had a growth spurt and had gone of the chart. 

I saw a different obstetrician today and she was lovely. She said that caesareans are usually done between 38 and 39 weeks which she would still hope for in this case but my chances of having a natural birth are very slim so she's glad I opted for the section. I've got another scan now in 3 weeks and then they will book me in and I'll get a date for the section. They want to leave it until after the next scan to see how big he is because they might need to do it earlier than 38 weeks.

Diabetes is all fine though so thats ok. Gutted that I need iron tablets!!! Now to the hairdressers!


----------



## bloodbinds

Anna - so pleased for you!! 

Rae - Oh dear, big baby!! Lol. Lucky you  Well it's not too bad, at least you dont have to have natural birth with such a big baby, haha. Gutted about the iron tablets though!


----------



## Sammii

Bumparoo said:


> thought I would say hello! Im due Nov 16th! Keep meaning to pop in here and see who else is due but keep forgetting so hello im finally here!!

Woohoo! Hello! You're due the same day as me :happydance: 10weeks and 6days! (counting down already haha!) 

Hope all you ladies and bumps are doing okays!


----------



## Blondie

well my lovely dentist fitting me in and did a temporary fix up job on my tooth so I no longer have a huge hole in my mouth - will need to go back for a crown once baby is born though but at least it is fixed for now.

after dentist I just went home and not back to work so got into bed and slept all afternoon which was nice - going to have word with midwife tomorrow about how crap I'm feeling but think I'll be off work this week at least as I'm neither use nor ornament at the moment.

Feeling a bit better now I've eaten something and had a wee sleep though :)

Oh and 6 items due to end on ebay within next 3 hours - £65 sold so far but hoping it will be nearly £700 by the time 9pm rolls around :rofl:

Oooh and I got given another gift from a girl at work today - it's a rainbow kids babygro and blanket set - covered in carrots :rofl: - ideal for a veggie baby :)

And friend brought in her sewing machine for me so I can now sort out my curtains for the nursery aswell :)

See I'm trying to be positive this evening :)


----------



## Seraphim

Ah Blondie :hugs: I don't feel much use either.

And my eBay sales are one of the things making me feel like I'm doing a good job at something at least ;) I'm upto £1200 sold/selling :happydance: and 28 more items with watchers. Here's to maternity leave being less financially painful!! :wohoo:

Now I just have to get packaging and book the couriers!


----------



## dom

Hiya ladies, Hope your all well!!

Just a quick question, when are you supposed to / when can you start bouncing (not literally) on your gym ball to get bubs into optimum position ready for birth? Keep meaning to ask midwife but forgot again this morning <doh!> 

xx


----------



## MrsR2004

yay fab news Anna :happydance: you must be so relieved, at least you can see the end now and hopefully baby won't too big by then, great news about gtt aswell, your sugar levels are really good.

Raerae, glad to hear all was ok at scan and diabetes, hopefully if bubs gets too big they will book you in earlier?

Blondie and Seraphim - wow you are both doing so well on ebay, I am not making anywhere near that much, what do you find sells best out of interest?


----------



## Blondie

MrsR2004 said:


> yay fab news Anna :happydance: you must be so relieved, at least you can see the end now and hopefully baby won't too big by then, great news about gtt aswell, your sugar levels are really good.
> 
> Raerae, glad to hear all was ok at scan and diabetes, hopefully if bubs gets too big they will book you in earlier?
> 
> Blondie and Seraphim - wow you are both doing so well on ebay, I am not making anywhere near that much, what do you find sells best out of interest?

I have to admit most of what I have sold so far has been all my old trashy romance novels that I used to be addicted to before I met my DH :rofl: - though I also have sold various accessories for my baritone (brass instrument) on there which have made quite a bit of money and I'm hoping to sell my actual Baritone aswell. Also selling bits and pieces around the house which I no longer need since decorating - ie an old mirror in dark wood which no longer fits with the decor in the house. I just put "pick up only" for those but they tend to sell quite well aswell. If it's not nailed down in our house and not used on a regular basis then it is in danger of ending up on ebay :rofl:


----------



## Blondie

Oh and I sold a double gas oven which we bought a couple of years ago and it has been standing in the garage since we moved into our new house which has a built in cooker instead :)

Think I am on about £300 now of sales with another £70 definitely ending tonight and if the baritone goes then hopefully another £600 on top of that :happydance:

PS The guy at our local post office hates me :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MommaBunni

Anna - Glad the doctor listened to you! Now if we all were that lucky! 

RaeRae - Good to hear the diabetes is in check, I'm struggling with the same thing, had my consultation today and I feel better about it. Hopefully LO won't get too much bigger and the c-section will go well! 

So I had my one on one with a GD specialist today and I feel much, much, much better after talking to someone! She said my diet was perfect, but I don't eat often enough or eat enough in general, which throws my sugar out of whack. I do have to check my blood sugar four times a day which bother me (ewww blood!) but I think it'll all be okay. Whatever you have to do to make sure LO is okay, right?!


----------



## MrsR2004

Thanks Blondie, some good ideas there, will have to start searching the house lol!!!! So far my dvds are the best things that sell i.e csi series etc

Mommabunni - so glad you feel a bit better after speaking to someone, can imagine it's very daunting and at least it doesn't sound like you will need too many changes to your diet, except maybe eat more? Did they say anything about natural sugars? or things you wouldn't expect to contain alot of sugar. Am awaiting my gtt results so just curious.

xx


----------



## MommaBunni

MrsR2004 said:


> Mommabunni - so glad you feel a bit better after speaking to someone, can imagine it's very daunting and at least it doesn't sound like you will need too many changes to your diet, except maybe eat more? Did they say anything about natural sugars? or things you wouldn't expect to contain alot of sugar. Am awaiting my gtt results so just curious.
> 
> xx

I have to "count" carbs, but not in a diet way, but make sure I'm getting enough carbs. My magic number is 20. If there are 20 or less grams of carbs per serving size, it counts as one serving. I need 2-3 servings at breakfast, 3-4 servings at lunch/dinner and 1-2 for snacks. I need to up my protein intake, as a vegetarian, I don't get enough. But, she said I eat a lot healthier than any of the other people she sees. As for natural sugar, which is in fruit and everything, you try to avoid that at breakfast, which I wasn't doing. That's a BIG area I was doing wrong! So I need to flip when I eat my fruit. 

So a sample day would be: 
Breakfast - One serving of Cheerios with skim milk, one cup of skim milk to drink
Snack - One serving of nuts, such as walnuts
Lunch - One serving brown rice with tofu (or chicken if you eat it!) and I'd drink water
Snack - Low-fat yogurt with low-fat granola
Dinner - Veggie burger on a whole wheat bun with one slice of cheese and mustard
Snack - Veggies

I was told a "bedtime" snack is really important, if you get really sick (as I do) eat it about an hour or so before bed. I aim for two hours, just to cut back on heartburn and hope that I don't throw it up! 

It's going to take a few days or a week to get used to, but, if I can keep my blood sugar down, hopefully LO won't grow too much and I can still have a natural birth!


----------



## MrsR2004

Thanks for posting that Mommabunni, it's really interesting, hope you get on ok xx


----------



## MrsR2004

Just a quick question, an embarrassing one sorry :blush: but if I can't ask here where can I? lol

I think I may have started to get thrush (itching) :cry: but can't be sure as I haven't had it before but have heard it's more common in pregnancy? I am also feeling very delicate down below :blush: but that may be due to how swollen I am, oh the shame!!!

I have my midwife appointment tomorrow so can mention it but wondered if she will need to examine me? whether she can prescribe something or whether I will need to see the gp? The reason I ask is my little boy will be coming with me and obviously it's not appropriate to be examined in front of him and unfortunately I haven't got anyone who can look after him tomorrow.

Any idea?
xxx


----------



## Blondie

I'm sorry MrsR - I'm not sure to be honest as I've never had thrush either :hugs:

Well get me Miss Domesticated - I've just unpicked the header tape from my nursery curtains, just need to adjust the length before whizzing the header tape back on at the correct length with a sewing machine and voila - curtains that fit :)


----------



## DizzyMoo

MrsR, its unlikely they'll want to examine you hun. Thrush is common in pregnancy & its only a week ish ago i mentioned it to jem_5500 that i thought i had it but it seems to be coming & going depending what underwear i wear too, Washing down there twice daily & drinking more helped me for defo & changing underwear to cotton & not wearing tight clothing there helps. You can get a cream for it but far as i know you can't take the oral stuff hun, You can buy the cream from chemists. xx


----------



## Anna1982

Hiya

Thrush is common, go to docs they will give you some cream

Im writing my christmas card list and my hospital bag list this morning, I need to get my finger out!!

Now I have a time to go in, I seem to have loads to do. I wanna get Christmas mostly sorted before I have the baby.

We are nearly there on names as well!! Possibly Lucas Anthony Smith or Lucas James Smith, just waiting on DH lol think it goes well with our son Morgan william smith


----------



## Anna1982

hey

when can we start to bounce on our birth balls? I wanna be ready


----------



## laurawest2580

Due 4th November - baby is big so they are talking about inducing early..... could be October!


----------



## MrsR2004

Thanks Blondie, Dizzy and Anna :flower: will mention to mw and hopefully she can either give me a prescription or tell me which cream is safe. I have been doing as you say dizzy, wear only cotton underwear and extra washing but suspect I don' drink enough water at the moment, will try that too.

I'm excited about mw appointment today as I find it interesting to hear about how I am measuring and how baby is lying etc, should get all my blood test results back, still having a bit of trouble with my pelvic joints/back joints and shopping is pretty hard work now (pushing in a dodgy trolley is not easy), if it is spd I think it is only early stages as I hear how much you all struggle with it so i'm taking it a bit easier so I don't make things worse. So frustrating though as it took me nearly 4 hours to do bank, post office and shopping yesterday :cry: feel so bad for those in ALOT of pain.

Will post how I get on this afternoon :happydance:


----------



## MrsR2004

Well done Anna for being so organised! Your induction will creep up fast I bet!

Not sure about bouncy balls but no harm in starting now, it's good for the pelvis anyway so might be comfy for you wih spd???? I have sat on mine a few times whilst watching tv.

Hello Laurawest :thumbup:


----------



## Marleysgirl

Now I'm confused - how come we have a Sparklers thread and an "official" Sparklers thread? I've lost track of which one I was in!!!!

My sparkler is fizzing early .............. Here's what I posted in t'other thread:-




Some of you will known that I had an u/s scan that showed placental bloodflow problems, and I received steroid injections to prepare Beanie's lungs for an early delivery. A week after this, I was due for another u/s scan, but went to hospital earlier that day as I had reduced foetal movement. They scanned me on arrival and advised us that baby should be delivered as soon as possible - that day - for best chance of survival. He'd be 29+1 weeks.

Andrew was delivered by caesarian section at 19:43 that evening (Wed 19 August), weighing just 1lb 6oz. My DH was with me throughout, and got to see baby briefly before he was taken away to the Special Care unit. I got to see him early the next morning, when he'd been stabilised.

I've spent almost two weeks in the hospital and fought for discharge yesterday, although my section wound hasn't completely healed and will be monitored daily by community midwives.

Andrew is doing stonkingly well for such a preemie, which is being put down to those steroid injections. He is two weeks old today, now weighs 1lb 9oz, and has already progressed from the ventilator onto cPap and today spent 4 hrs breathing on his own, which will be repeated and increased. He is being tube-fed EBM, and producing nice little parcels at the other end, so that system works fine! He does however show evidence (on scan) of a bleed in his head next to his brain, and we have yet to find out what this could mean, it will only become apparent with time.

We always thought he'd be an early arrival, but didn't dream it would be this early - and we have yet to find out why he was in such a hurry to be born. But he's doing just fine, he'll probably spend a few weeks yet in SCBU sleeping and growing.


----------



## Anna1982

congratulations sounds like your all fighters :hugs:


----------



## MrsR2004

Hi Marleysgirl, yes it gets confusing lol, I think the official sparklers thread is really just for birth announcements and contains all November sparklers, their edd and name/gender of baby etc, the other one is for general chit chat :happydance:

Congratulations on your little boy, so glad things are working out ok and he is growing stronger and stronger, what a champ huh? Hope you manage to get some rest xxx


----------



## chrissie33

Hey marleysgirl, so glad Andrew is doing well :) The official thread is indeed our due dates and birth announcements so you are the first one on the list there to have little sparkler :) Here is hoping he continues to grow big and strong and you have him home with you soon xx


----------



## DizzyMoo

Yep the official one is with all our dates etc, & for when we start popping :) 
This is the general chat thread though.

I had a physio appointment in an hour & i've had to cancel it til next thursday, It would mean josh sitting around for 40 mins playing havoc & then going back to hairdressers for them to sort out my hair mess & again expecting him to sit still for over an hour ..yehright! So i've cancelled the physio & hoping i can blag him to behave at the hairdressers. Dreading going in now its gonna cost me £3.50 in bus fare & it would cost me that just to go buy a normal hair dye & stay home where josh can play which sounds much more appealing! 

Couldn't sleep last night it was really annoying, Just kept tossing, turning, sitting up & lying down, I was soooo tired & finally fell asleep around half 6 for josh to come & wake me up at 8am *yawn* ...


----------



## dom

Anna1982 said:


> hey
> 
> when can we start to bounce on our birth balls? I wanna be ready



I asked this question last night, Want to get mine pumped up too :D

My little man was back-to-back so want to get bouncing on mine to get this one into right position but didnt know if it was too early yet (Im 31 weeks now)

xx


----------



## Anna1982

dont want to discourage you, but I bounced for england on my ball when I had my son last year and he was still back to back in labor lol

This ones the same lol, but Im gonna try!


----------



## Anna1982

anyone having success with painkillers with spd, the consultant gave me co codamol yesterday with instructions to take them even when I dont feel I need to,

well Ive had 4 lots altogether since then, and the pains the same!!! and they are the strongest thing you can have in pregnancy, obviously cant take paracetamol with them.

feel like Ive been booted down there


----------



## MrsR2004

Hi Dom, sorry must have missed yours :blush: the thread moves so fast sometimes it's hard to keep up lol

I would say go for it now, I dont think they can do full somersaults now at your stage but the ball should help with turning and opening your pelvis :shrug: If I remember I will ask midwife today!

Stretching and swaying on all fours is also suppose to help???


Dizzy - I can see why you would cancel, I can't imagine my son sitting for that long either :wacko: it's tempting to stay home but hopefully the hairdressers will do a really good job this time, would hate for you to buy one yourself and it react with the other colour and your pregnancy hormones :nope: don't leave till you are happy hun x


----------



## lou1979

Marleysgirl, wow hun you and little one have been through a real rough time havnt you.

im so pleased Andrew is doing fine i really am.

wow so tiny aswell esp for 29 weeks bless his heart, im keeping everything crossed for you huni keep us posted on his progress x


----------



## jessica rabbi

kneeling on all 4s gets them to shift round my mid wife says .. do it for 15-30 min a day and bubs will have turned in no time lol x


----------



## DizzyMoo

Anna hun, The cocodamols only take the edge off the pain they don't get rid completely *sigh* , So it could be that normally you would struggle after a short walk where as with the painkillers it might allow you to do that little bit more, Or just make moving a tad easier. I don't take them all the time, I try to put up with as much as i can & take them if i feel really sore OR if i'm going out shopping or to the shops. I don't notice a major difference either just it takes the edge off making it sometimes bareable if you get me. A bath helps ease it & warm packs on my back :)


----------



## chrissie33

Mine is back to back too... little bugger....lol... will try the all fours thing and see how that goes before my next appt with midwife next week - thanks for the suggestion


----------



## DizzyMoo

chrissie33 said:


> Mine is back to back too... little bugger....lol... will try the all fours thing and see how that goes before my next appt with midwife next week - thanks for the suggestion


Make sure nobody peeps through the window whilst your rocking on all fours, ppl will think you're a bleeding nutter!!


----------



## Oushka

MarleysGirl - Andrew is just beautiful.

Bit of an update on us, had routine MW appt yesterday, Baby not moved much since Monday am so was sent off for ctg - all fine.
Baby head-down & free *yay* but I lost some plug last week and have had a bit of a 'leak' since 
Antenatal ward were lovely, couldnt confirm whether its my waters or not but bubs movement picked up within an hour of being there & we're measuring ok.
Not dialating/contracting (apart from BH!) & everything is where it should be but they said its still possible to leak?! Now on sofa-rest until friday when I meet with MW again.

I have sciatica in my left bum cheek and its sooo annoying, tried to stretch it out but cant get far :lol: I usually go for a swim when it gets bad but Im not allowed for the time being...


----------



## Rebaby

Sounds like LO gave you a bit of a scare oushka :hugs: i hope he/she starts to behave now and you don't have any more leaking.

Everything ok here, we're putting the baby's chest of drawers together this afternoon when OH gets in from work which is kinda exciting as then i can get all the clothes washed and put away :happydance:

Also excited as it's less than a week now until our antenatal classes start, AND even though my sick note runs out today and i have to go back to work on friday (booo!) i just counted and i only have 12 shifts left to work...which seems just about manageable tbh! Lol.

Hugs to all the sparklers :hugs:


----------



## snugglebot

Hey Lou, can we update the title of this thread to say "November Sparklers general chatter"? That would help.

Take care Oushka! Hope baby stays put and healthy for a few more weeks yet!

I watched "Life Birth Stories" the other day and they had a girl on all fours during labour to get baby to turn and it worked so go to it chrissie and others. I find the angry cat stretch is super nice on relieving my pelvis pain I get in my butt cheek.


----------



## DizzyMoo

Guess what ladies ??? ... I went to asda & bought my own hair dye & wow it looks soooooooo much better!! I couldn't face going back to the hairdressers for them to balls it up again so i bought a nice & easy " natural light ash blonde " colour & its miles better. I don't have yellow hair !!!!!!! WWWWWOOOOOPPPPP !!!! Not excited much haha

Anyhoo ...whilst in asda i bought josh a dvd player for his bedroom £17 ! Works & plays copies fine woop ! So he can watch all his dvds again now & i get less ear ache :)
Gonna get one for downstairs now too :)

Bought a cow all in one fleece snugglesuit , Kinda a thinner snowsuit for £6, some bibs, socks, Josh got a colouring case thing & some new pjs aswell. I'm £46 lighter *sigh*


----------



## Seraphim

Glad to hear you're happy with your hair hon :)

I was just about to post a message about a DVD player (now I've found the remote), free to anyone who wants to pay postage. I'm not sure what that would be... about £7.50-£8 max (poss £4.50 if it's light/small enough). It's not a new tiny one so don't feel you have to say yes ;) Let me know if it's any good to you.

I am soooo shattered. I just wrapped a 30kg granite sink! Sat on the floor, shuffling around on my bum like a twonk! :dohh:

I hope lil miss appreciates everything I'm doing to get her room ready!


----------



## bailey98

DizzyMoo said:


> Anna hun, The cocodamols only take the edge off the pain they don't get rid completely *sigh* , So it could be that normally you would struggle after a short walk where as with the painkillers it might allow you to do that little bit more, Or just make moving a tad easier. I don't take them all the time, I try to put up with as much as i can & take them if i feel really sore OR if i'm going out shopping or to the shops. I don't notice a major difference either just it takes the edge off making it sometimes bareable if you get me. A bath helps ease it & warm packs on my back :)

I agree cocodamols only really take the edge off for me as well, the doctor also told me to take them everyday but i dont really like to, im hoping that i wont get to the point where i need to but i did in my other pregnancys near the end so we'll just have to wait and see.
Also love having a bath at the mo, if i could i think i would live in there for the rest of the pregnancy as it makes me feel almost human, well for half an hour at least! :lol:


----------



## DizzyMoo

Seraphim said:


> Glad to hear you're happy with your hair hon :)
> 
> I was just about to post a message about a DVD player (now I've found the remote), free to anyone who wants to pay postage. I'm not sure what that would be... about £7.50-£8 max (poss £4.50 if it's light/small enough). It's not a new tiny one so don't feel you have to say yes ;) Let me know if it's any good to you.
> 
> I am soooo shattered. I just wrapped a 30kg granite sink! Sat on the floor, shuffling around on my bum like a twonk! :dohh:
> 
> I hope lil miss appreciates everything I'm doing to get her room ready!

If it plays copies to hun, I might be keen coz i don't have one downstairs & need another :)


----------



## Seraphim

I'll bring it home and check or ask hubby.


----------



## DizzyMoo

ok hun just let me know :) xxx


----------



## Anna1982

Morning

I hurt like all hell fire, I know all I seem to do is whine but ouch! I feel like my lower half has seperated from each other.

Dizzy I was at the Asda the other day and got Morgan some lovely clothes, they were 3 long sleaved character tops Buzz, Woody and Scooby Do, and two pairs of joggers as well as a lovely winter coat, Hes just going into size 12 to 18 months (hes 10 months by the way lol) and Im hoping these last a little longer than the 9 to 12 which he barely wore.
Next thing will be shoes proper shoes!! my baby boys growing up so fast he already stands alone and walks with the furniture or your hands, plus yesterday he climbed to the top of the stairs!

I packed my hospital bag yesterday afternoon, godI forgot how much stuff goes in! and I put in extra for me as induction doesnt always work quick lol and I may be there a while.

Ive arranged for Morgan to stay at my in laws while I have his baby brother. They live a mile from the hospital so DH will stay there on a night too,

Today Ive got to wait in for the Sky man to come install SkyHD for us, finally gave in and let DH have it.

Baby is moving around alot! He is head down according to consultant, gonna get DH to blow up the birth ball at the weekend so I can hhelp him get into proper position, looking like another back to back for me but I managed ok last time.

Did my Christmas card list and checked which cards I had bought in the Januay sales, I need around 30 "special" family cards still lol.

wow havnt I typed alot

Anna


----------



## chrissie33

Gosh Anna you have been busy!!! I have yet to do my card list, might even tackle that this weekend as you have inspired me :)

With regard to the all fours position - thankfully I live in a town house so hopefully no-one would see me, although DH might wonder what the hell I am doing....lol


----------



## Blondie

Oushka said:


> MarleysGirl - Andrew is just beautiful.
> 
> Bit of an update on us, had routine MW appt yesterday, Baby not moved much since Monday am so was sent off for ctg - all fine.
> Baby head-down & free *yay* but I lost some plug last week and have had a bit of a 'leak' since
> Antenatal ward were lovely, couldnt confirm whether its my waters or not but bubs movement picked up within an hour of being there & we're measuring ok.
> Not dialating/contracting (apart from BH!) & everything is where it should be but they said its still possible to leak?! Now on sofa-rest until friday when I meet with MW again.
> 
> I have sciatica in my left bum cheek and its sooo annoying, tried to stretch it out but cant get far :lol: I usually go for a swim when it gets bad but Im not allowed for the time being...

Oushka - are you going to give birth at UHND? That's where I'm scheduled to give birth as it's 5 minutes down the road from me?


----------



## bloodbinds

I have my first antenatal class today!!!


Excited and nervous - but having to go on my own :-/ 

Has anyone else had one yet? I dont know what to expect!


----------



## Anna1982

I did them last time lol, dong them again this time in the hopeI listen better!

they tell you about birth,pain relief etc and most do a hospital tour

on a great note my sky hd was just installed


----------



## Oushka

Blondie said:


> Oushka - are you going to give birth at UHND? That's where I'm scheduled to give birth as it's 5 minutes down the road from me?

Yes! Wow, you must be quite close by then... I live 6 miles away from UHND.

I recently moved from B'Auckland and the MW booked me in for QEH without asking & we had one appt there and vowed never to go back (truely A.W.F.U.L)
UHND have been FAB so far, both with the pregnancy and thats where Ive been having treatment for my arm too.
Will pm you, being so local it would be rude not to get in touch :)

We're feeling much better today after a day on the settee yesterday... my ticker understates the 'clawing to get out' comment! :rofl:
Still having cramps but only a little leaking & spoke to mw this morning - she is happy to wait to see me tomorrow & so am I as Im really enjoying slobbing around in my pj's :winkwink: and feeling ok otherwise.


----------



## MrsR2004

Hi ladies,

wow you have all been so busy again since tues evening!

Well, not so good news from the hospital yesterday, it seems I do have gestational diabetes :cry: I am not totally surprised after my finger prick test on Friday was 9.6 but I am worried. They told me the news and then said because there is no diabetes clinic next week I will have to wait 2 weeks, I was a bit worried about being left on my own for 2 weeks with no info as I could be making some changes in that time or baby might grow alot?? 

Anyway, the hospital called again today and after passing my notes to the diabetes team they are not happy to wait and want to see me wednesday, out of clinic :happydance: the midwife was lovely and really tried to reassure me and is going to walk me up to clinic bless her.

So I am really pleased they are seeing me earlier so they can give me some info (as I know very little, only what I have picked up on here or heard) but also a bit nervous as I realise it must mean my results were not good to ask to see me earlier???

At my mw appointment yesterday I was measuring 32 weeks instead of 29 so not sure if this means baby could be big already or just one of those things?

Everything else as ok, baby heads settled nicely on my bladder but not engaged, although she did say for 2nd babies the head can pop in and out of the pelvis :wacko:

No signs of pre-eclampsia though so far which is :thumbup:

Bit of a moan today sorry, just a bit daunting that's all. Oh and my washing machine broke last night :cry: gutted!

xxxxxx


----------



## Anna1982

hiya

I measured big on my last appointment too, it could be babys position, fluid or size! lol I measure SIX weeks ahead

no doubt the diabetes team will run through it all with you


----------



## Blondie

Well I've finally finished adjusting the curtains for the nursery and just hung them up - they look pretty damn professional if I do say so myself - I'd forgotten what a whizz I was with a sewing machine :rofl: - seeing I've got loan of a friends machine for as long as I want it I'm now looking around for other projects to get started on - maybe I should start a quilted baby blanket - might have to see what scraps of fabric I can find to make something with :)

Well midwife yesterday turned into a bit of a saga. Midwife took my bloods yesterday and she is concerned by my total weight gain being only 5lbs now in this pregnancy and with baby weighing 2.5lb from scan and if you add in amniotic fluid etc then it basically means I've probably lost about half a stone from me. She agreed I look like crap and very pale so took me into see doctor whilst I was there who decided she would like to take more bloods to test for thyroid, liver and kidney function etc etc so aswell as feeling completely crap I had bloods taken twice yesterday 

Test results should be back for everything later this week and have to go back to GP next week and midwife week after. I think they are as concerned as me that my body is struggling to cope with having to sustain baby aswell as me and so I will need careful monitoring to make sure I'm ok over next few weeks. Baby however is doing absolutely fine, right size, very active, healthy heartbeat etc - so at present my body is managing to make sure baby gets everything it needs - it's just me who is suffering and hopefully it will stay that way and baby won't start to suffer if this carries on.

Off work for rest of this week at least but I have a feeling I'll be getting signed off for next week aswell and probably the rest of my time up until maternity leave which wouldn't necessarily be a bad thing. So I'm now camped on sofa with laptop on my knee and a big glass of chocolate soya milk :)


----------



## Blondie

Oh and since having a shower this morning I still haven't brushed and dried my hair - just clipped it up as I haven't got the energy to brush it :rofl: 

DH will be home from work soon so hopefully he can brush my hair for me :)

oooh and the cot bed, mattress and changing unit have just arrived so my nursery is finally starting to take shape - although I've still only got 4 sleepsuits for it to wear and all of those were gifts - next project is to buy some clothes for baby :)


----------



## Oushka

Ah you made your curtains too! 

Dainty Toys near washington (crowther ind est) do small squares of fabric for quilting... quite resonable pricewise too... Ive spent a fortune in their recently tho :blush: OH has banned me from visiting until Ive finished our curtains and lampshade...

We will have to have a pics thread to show off our creativity once wer'e all done :)


----------



## Blondie

Oushka said:


> Ah you made your curtains too!
> 
> Dainty Toys near washington (crowther ind est) do small squares of fabric for quilting... quite resonable pricewise too... Ive spent a fortune in their recently tho :blush: OH has banned me from visiting until Ive finished our curtains and lampshade...
> 
> We will have to have a pics thread to show off our creativity once wer'e all done :)


Ooooh I might have to pop down there tomorrow afternoon for a browse whilst DH is at work :rofl: I'm sure if I let him know I'm saving him money in the long run he won't mind too much :)

I also need to do some silk paintings of giraffes and elephants etc to put on the nursery walls (makes a change from my usual horse paintings that are all over the house :rofl: ).


----------



## Anna1982

hiya

well I have finally found a double pram I love, and guess what I dont know if it wil fit in my boot!

some sites say it wil others are 10cm different!

argh

https://www.preciouslittleone.com/acatalog/large_fw_citytwin_blue.jpg

so tomorrow I need to call a million baby shops to see who has one I can try lol


----------



## bloodbinds

Anna, i'm loving that pram! Still have to pick out my own... :-/


----------



## bloodbinds

Oh, and i had my first antenatal class today!

We just discussed labour and how we know we're in labour and what to expect etc and also discussed pain relief and just chatted about any fears really - it was quite nice!


----------



## soootired

Hi, were they nhs ones or private, nct etc. My nct ones dont start for another 4 weeks i will be 35 weeks as the others were booked up, i might ask about nhs ones see if i can go to some earlier just incase.


----------



## Seraphim

We're all getting busy hey!! :happydance:

I unpacked / sorted / cleared 6 packing boxes today!! And totally restocked to 'for ebay' pile I'd just cleared :/

I've also bought the pram :yipee: and a M&P perfect height swing/chair!! (was after something that doesn't sit the baby practically on the floor so I won't struggle to lift LO)

Organised a much needed bit of plastering to happen on Saturday and spoken to the painter about fitting us in!

Sold some more on ebay so can pay for it all! ;)

I've been invited to the mums and babies group in the village tomorrow morning - so feeling 'part of the gang' now :lol: then us SW BnBers are meeting up in Exeter in the afternoon.

I will be totally wrecked especially after today, but starting to feel like we might just be ready in time for LO :wohoo:


:hugs:


----------



## soootired

ooh i like the sound of that swing, where did you get it i have not seen it before. I was looking at lie flat highchairs as wanted somewhere baby could sit at my height while cooking etc and would also keep out the dogs way. Let me know if you would recomend it. off to hunt ebay for one lol
Been busy myself, washed all the baby clothes and bought a pram and car seat, cot and furniture and mattress. woo hoo getting scared!


----------



## Blondie

Anna - is that a first wheels double - if so then I know that John Lewis in Newcastle has them on display so maybe worth looking in a John Lewis near you.

Well even though I'm off work today I'm up and dressed at 8am because delivery men rang half an hour ago to say the cot will be here any time now :) Me and DH are going to have a putting up furniture session this evening when he gets back from work :)


----------



## Oushka

Ooh I like that pushchair Anna.

Had my first night of bad sleep last night... hoping it was a one off but have a feeling it wasnt :(

finishing my curtains today and visiting little neice at the inlaws house this afternoon.
Raining here & would rather stay snuggled up in bed but the dogs want walks...


----------



## Blondie

Cot has now arrived so we are all ready for a "flat pack furniture" session this evening :rofl: - I'm great at doing it and DH "thinks" he is so I'm tempted to do it all now whilst he is at work but I think he would be disappointed as he quite likes the idea of "making a bed" for his offspring :rolleyes:

Hmm this weather is crap today, the wind has been sending my 2 cats crazy all morning and I keep hearing thuds from upstairs so they are no doubt up to mischief again (they are house cats so don't go out as one is deaf). Yesterday I taught one of them to play fetch with her toy mouse which has really impressed my DH :rofl: - wonder what I can teach her today. The deaf one isn't quite as clever when it comes to obeying commands but maybe I should try teaching her sign language. I really really need to get out :rofl: :rofl:

I've been planning on what quilts I need to make and I've decided I'm going to make:
a small quilt to be used in moses basket / pram
a cot quilt
a quilt cover for the double bed that is now in the nursery
a couple of pillow cases for the double bed

I want them all to co-ordinate with the zooby island range from Boots so it will be brown borders with coloured squares of pink, green, blue, orange and yellow :) Just need to get out at some point and buy some fabric squares now. Oh and I suppose I'd better buy some quilting wadding and backing fabric whilst I'm at it. Goodness me I'm feeling all creative :)


----------



## ingram27

Hi i'm a newbie, am 28 weeks today!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Anna1982

my dh built the new babys furniture when it came a month ago, bless him he got so many "boo" "boos" lol

yes its a first wheels twin elite I love it but arnt sure it will go in mya car! I am going to see if theres a jon lewis around here but I have never been to one.

mothercare stocks them online but not in shops how poor is that! you wouldnt buy a pram if you didnt know it fitted

Morgan had a three hour screaming fit in the night so Im tired and so is his daddy. He seems ok this morning, ahh the joys of teething


----------



## DizzyMoo

Hello fellow 28wker ..im 28wks today too :)

morning all :) 

Josh went for his refresher session at nursery yesterday to get him back into going, they start back monday woop! But now he wont shut up about it & doesn't understand why he cant go today, So i've just phoned them & they'll take him today 1-4pm, I've to pay £11 but at least he's happy. He loves being there & yesterday apparently all he did was tell them all he is having a baby called Jaxon bless him :) 

So going to nip chemist for some vicks nose stuff coz i cant breathe, then fruit shop & a well earned child free relax ! woop


----------



## Anna1982

result found a shop near york that has the buggies in! so its a day trip tomorrow to go see if it fits (then I may tell dh the price lol) Ive gotta sell my quinny buzz 3 and my kolcraft tamden but its so worth it!!

Morgans finally gone down for a nap bless him, wish I could but Im too sore to lay down (hope that improves before I drive tomorrow)


----------



## RaeRae

Hello peoples.

I've been away for a few days! Lots to catch up on!!

I'm still going. Had cramp on thursday morning in my leg and my leg is still hurting!! The cough is gone near enough though so huzzah!!!


----------



## Blondie

Oushka - I'm holding you responsible for the fact that I ended up buying reams of fabric in Washington today :rofl: - now I just need to get out my scissors :)

And we have just put up the cotbed and the changing unit so the nursery is starting to look a bit like a nursery.

Though I am so furious - the quinny buzz 4 package that I wanted to buy from kiddicare has gone up by £90 overnight :cry: - how on earth can they justify that - have sent them an email asking why in the hope that they might honour the old price but I'm not holding my breath :cry: - oh well found it at another store for just £20 more than I originally planned to spend so it's not the end of the world if kiddicare say no. Oooh I'm so mad I've got indigestion and I haven't even eaten yet :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DizzyMoo

Evening all , sorry not stopping long not feeling well :( 
Got a really funny ache in my back & was sick earlier so i'm just gonna rest for a bit. xx


----------



## xkirstyx

hi girls how are we all doing? not long now!!! thought i had beter come in for a catch up and update you all on me! on monday i had really bad pains in left shoulder and kept getting cramp all down my arm and sharp pain in chest wen breathing, wen OH got home from work he was so worryed coz i couldnt stop crying in pain he took me to A&E i ended up put in a ward as they thought i had a blood clot! was there over night after loads of bloods taken and lung x ray, heart scan and a ct scan turns out i never!!!! argh was not nice and couldnt stop being sick after ct scan, anyway day after i got home i broke my toe!!!! argh, haha im fine now just sore. bubs very active and getting soooo much braxtons hicks! xxx sorry for long post lol xxxxx


----------



## dom

Evening all. Havent been on here for a couple of days and already 6 pages have gone by lol!! :) Hope you are all well

Im fine, got the house to myself tonight, OH taken little man out to the illuminations, so Im led in bed watching soaps and eating cadburys caramel :D

Well, going to pump my ball up tomorrow and have a good bounce. Im also going to start packing my hospital bag, got bubas clothes all together and a couple of nighties but will have to make a list of all toiletries, pads etc am going to need. 

Made a delicious tea tonight, chicken korma out of jamies ministry of food book and it was absolutely delish....yum yum!!

Well, I cant beleieve in 8 and a bit weeks im going to be a mummy of 2, its soooo exciting!! and ony 4 more weeks left at work now, wahooooo :D

xx


----------



## soootired

Wo that all sounds very scary kirsty glad all is well now.
OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i have just seen a december thread in third trimester, is it only me that gets very freaked out by that lol.


----------



## xkirstyx

scary isnt it just makes u thibk how close its getting for us! i cant wait to hold my wee boy :) xxx


----------



## Anna1982

evening

well just got morgan to bed heres hoping for a better night than last night!

Going to York tomorrow to try three buggys out, baby jogger elite, duo walker and first wheels elie double, cant wait, DH is not quite so keen as they range in price from £300 to £800! lol

Im going to list my quinny on here as I have permission to now (on the sale board) Im going to miss it lol

Im gonna be a mummy of 2 in around 7 weeks woohoo, not looking forward to induction but ahh well,plus my parents will be right in the middle of a trip to florida at that time!

Ive done my hospital bag, so Im ready.

spd playing up yet again, but Im getting used to it. thin it will feel odd not to hurt.


----------



## MommaBunni

So, I've got my GD completely under control after just one meeting! I'm always in a great range after eating and I haven't changed my diet one bit expect when I eat certain things! (Like no more fruit in the a.m.) I'm pretty happy about that! 

Sounds like the rest of you are doing well! Dizzy, I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## chrissie33

Girls, I am having a serious 'Alien' moment - baby is either trying to break out through my tummy or trying to make some room as my bump is moving so much and into the weirdest shapes!! No wonder my skin is sore as hell..... baby doesnt realise I am not made of elastic!! Anyone else have this?


----------



## Oushka

Blondie said:


> Oushka - I'm holding you responsible for the fact that I ended up buying reams of fabric in Washington today :rofl: - now I just need to get out my scissors :)

:rofl: I did warn you! Glad you went tho, I love that store.

Chrissie - Bubs was doing that to me yesterday too, its quite normal if a bit disconcerting when you wonder just how much pummeling we can take!

Have broken the sofa-bound rule and been out for a chinese this evening with hubbie & the inlaws. Was lovely but am now stuffed and have such bad backache that I dont know what to do with myself, off to bed with a wheat bag in the hope of a night of sleep.


----------



## RaeRae

chrissie33 said:


> Girls, I am having a serious 'Alien' moment - baby is either trying to break out through my tummy or trying to make some room as my bump is moving so much and into the weirdest shapes!! No wonder my skin is sore as hell..... baby doesnt realise I am not made of elastic!! Anyone else have this?

I'm having this at this very moment!! Babies are pulling some shapes in Cardiff tonight!!!


----------



## Anna1982

morning

Im excited to got pram shopping this morning
bith em and Morgan are up early. gonna feed wash and change him then me lol, then it is time to try get daddy awake lol

babys been giving me some stick in the night he is messing with my right hand thign and it hurts lol


----------



## jem_5500

Hello ladies hope you all ok xx

I am on maternity leave woohooo!! They gave me marks and spencers vouchers and then said they also want to hold me a baby shower but normally staff know what hey have having and are not as well orgnaised as me so want to wiat until after bubs arrvies to get gender specific stuff etc! Bless em.

Mind headteacher made me do loads and i have donne my back in again.

Anna enjoy youyr pram shoppping! I need to get my friend b day poresent today...trying to decided weather to go.think other mates had a quiet word as she is now doing a meal at 6:30 in restuaratn first! So would feel bad if i didnt go then!! I am a bit cheeky though. SHe is never grateful for anything u buy her and doesnt understand soemthimes things are tight...I have 3 £5 No7 vouchers so i thought what a great idea it would be to use them to buy her some bits from No7 eg nail varnishes which woulf work out me spending £3 ish :D 

ALso going to use my vouchers to buy some pj bottoms i found in marks i really love as i never bought nice ones before now and why not :D

WNjoy your saturdays xxxx


----------



## chrissie33

Oh how lovely Jem, that was sweet of them!! Sounds like a plan with the nail varnishes - I have turned into voucher / special offer girl myself so that would be exactly what I would do :) Have fun PJ shopping :) A friend gave me a pair of Pjs from Mothercare in Size 10 which I didnt think would fit for a min but they are so generous and comfy, if I could get away with wearing them to work I really would....lol


----------



## Bournefree

Oh I really want to get some new cotton pj bottoms!!! Great idea - Now I know what I'm doing today!

At least what I'm going to do to distract me from packing ready for the big move. We are putting almost everything into storage as we have to be out of our place on the 12th.. and haven't completed on the new place yet.. so moving to my sisters for while, and living out of bags.
I'm going to pack the bag a bag too - just incase!
Have a great weekend everyone
xx


----------



## Oushka

:)

Slept badly again *bleugh*

Hubbie at work this morning so have just devoured an apple turnover from sainsburys and it was delicious! :fat: (Im sure I will be cursing the new deli/pattiserie counter soon enough - for now I cant resist a little treat occassionally!).
So healthy breakfast over Im now going to spend the rest of the morning curled up on the settee with a cuppa & watch some random tacky prog on sky tv.

Oooh, bubs _liked_ breakfast :rofl: its set her off again.


----------



## bloodbinds

I'm at my Ex's house at the moment.

Being here has pretty much confirmed to myself that i don't want to be with him.

I thought when i saw him again and spent time with him, i would break down, and beg to be with him again.

But all the things that annoy me about him are still there, and i've realised, actually, i'm happier without him, and can do this without him.

I really feel as though i've turned a new leaf, or a new chapter in my book.

I can be a single mum, and the thought doesn't fill be with dread anymore. I don't need him, and i can do this on my own... not only that, but i'm looking forward to doing this on my own


----------



## Anna1982

hiya

back from pram shopping! bought a lovely baby jogger mini double, its great!! colours are red black and beige, so easy to fold. and only £385 including carrycot, rain cover, travel bag so we are happy


----------



## Mynx

DizzyMoo, hope you're feeling better today hun. Pop in and let us know you're ok :hugs:


----------



## Blondie

I've order my pram, car seat etc today so all that now done :happydance:

Getting the Quinny Buzz 4 in Storm with matching carry cot, maxi cosi cabriofix car seat, easy base and all accessories :)

Wow - I've done so much baby shopping this week I think I'm finally making progress :)


----------



## MommaBunni

Glad to hear you're feeling better about things  Bloodbinds  I'm sure that one day your prince will come! And you have us ladies to lean on for an ear! Even long after birth, I'm sure! :hugs:


----------



## bloodbinds

MommaBunni said:


> Glad to hear you're feeling better about things  Bloodbinds  I'm sure that one day your prince will come! And you have us ladies to lean on for an ear! Even long after birth, I'm sure! :hugs:



Careful, i might have to take you up on that!! Hehe, but thanks, means a lot and i am feeling much much better about everything - thought this would take a while to come!


----------



## twists183

Hello everyone, I'm due on the last day of Nov so just manage to be in here.

Curious how organised everyone is...and when people go on their maternity leave? 

Are many of you planning on coming back to work after the baby?

Who knows what they're having? and is anyone else due the same day as me?

Thanks if you answer any of these questions, I'm just being curious!


----------



## MommaBunni

Hi Twists!
I felt all organized until this morning when I had a little freak out! LO's room is only painted and still has some storage items in it! AHHH! But my lovely parents said they'd finish the room while DH and I celebrate our anniversary tomorrow and Monday! It was a freaky thought thinking I could deliver in as little as SIX weeks! OMG, did anybody else realize that?! And I feel like I'm doing the opposite of nesting, our bedroom is a mess, so is my car... Geez, I feel like a piggy! I'm too tired to clean, but I really want to!
I actually got offered a very nice job after bubs is born! I've got weeks to think about it as I planned on being a stay at home mom. 
And my original due date was very close to yours, sorry we won't be date buddies!


----------



## Anna1982

finally made progress and listed my quinny on ebay and on a link here, Im sad to see it go as its great but doesnt seat two lol

I have major heartburn and the munchies

off to order pizza me thinks


----------



## xkirstyx

omg just noticed only 1 box left to go!!!!!! 
what i night iv had, was in car with OH on way back home from his parents wen a dog ran infront of car OH had 2 slam on breaks what a fright i got only just missed dog! couldnt stop crying for ages from the shock but me n baby are fine so thats the main thing :) how are we all doing? you all doing anything nice over the weekend? xxx


----------



## baby boo

hello alllll... just popping in to say hi.. all ok my end went for scan on thursday baby weighed in at 1.8kg.. so bit chubby,.. did 4D scan too. think looks like me ccould be imagingin things though


----------



## Anna1982

morning ladies

Im sore again, seemsto be getting worse eveyday now.

DH is blowing up my birthing ball tonight, so we shall see if I can get baby into the right position and everythng (dont want anything putting off this induction lol)

got to go to asda this morning, then off to mil for lunch, then the rest of the days free!!!

still no nearer a name dh does like Lucas but cant see a baby being called that? told his he thinks too much!


----------



## jem_5500

Hi all

How ar eyou Dizzy you been really quiet recenly honey buunny xxxx SOrry i not been in touch end of wwork etc been crazy.

Blood gald you realised you happy without him must help you no end xxx

I bbought my pjs and oh my goodness they lush. Got a little dressing gown type thing to go over the top. Not a big fluffy one but one that kinda goes over the top you can wear in bed.

The girls after our meal were excited about their cocktails where they were moving onto next and I blurted out 'ooo i get to wear my near pjs!' They laughed and decided I was possibly more excited thn they were about cocktails :blush:

Hubby got calle dinto work at 8am so not impressed so contemplating not getting dressed and enjoying a rainy day in front the tv.

Hope your all ok, glad u got trabvel system anna...

must go ktten throwing self at door! HE NEEDS TO SLEEP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anna1982

your up early jo

Im still here :thumbup: my posts are showing arnt they

lol

gotta tell you all asda has some lovely baby coats in for winter!! bought morgan and baby some lovely ones to match.


----------



## jem_5500

he he I need no persuasion to have a look then! I am up early as DH had to be in work and the cats both insist on being up at ungodly hourss!! They currently cannot settle in each others company just act like loons!!!

What people up to today?


----------



## RaeRae

Morning everyone.

Well I spent most of yesterday on the sofa coz I could hardly move. I think chunk was lying funny and I just found it really really hard to do anything. Seems better today.

My baby girl starts school tomorrow I can't believe it. I'm gutted. I'm gonna be crying my eyes out.


----------



## DizzyMoo

Morning Ladies, 

Sorry not been on much , I'm sore & cranky so prob not much good on here at mo. 
Josh keeps wanting to paint so as he'd been good i said we'd go into town to get him a new colouring book, Took some painkillers & off we go (with me mum in tow) Anyhoo .. within an hour of setting off i was nearly crying in pain, My back & low down stomach was agony. Took some painkillers & sat in cafe for half hour, Attempting to eat chips/gravy. Useless though i ended up going to the loos to be sick :( 
On way home nipped in shop & bought some fuchsia pink silk pjs & a white dressing gown for hossy bag, Threw up again at bus station :(
Got back to my mums & threw up again, Managed to get some drinks down but felt bloody awful ...Pain was like shooting sharp pains down my back & like a dull ache round the front & it feels like everythingg inside has dropped down.. Phoned hospital just to see what they said & 1st thing she said was " early labour " , Come & get checked & we'll do an internal to see if your dilating :( 
She asked if i'd lost my plug & if i was getting any contractions, which i don't think i am. So she told me to take some painkillers & if i wanted to go up i could. 

So will check back in later with you all xx

ps..jem_5500 - no credit canny text u hun xx


----------



## Seraphim

Aw moo :hugs:
Hope they can check you out quickly and give you some idea why you're feeling so rough. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## RaeRae

Awww chick hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Rebaby

Hope everything is okay dizzymoo :hugs:

I haven't been on here for a few days as i am back at work and so for the brief periods of time i'm at home i am bloody knackered!

Only 10 shifts left to go though so am ploughing on! Soooo ready to finish now though!

Hugs to all the sparkler ladies :hugs:


----------



## bloodbinds

*hugs Moo* Lets just hope it's random pains! Let us know how you get on lovely xx


----------



## Anna1982

hope all goes well moo


----------



## Seraphim

Me: I'm just doing a Tesco order for all the bits I'm supposed to put in the hospital bag... is there anything else you want which I can get while I'm putting it through?

Him: Get some beer...
...and I'll need doughnuts.

Me: Is that box of Bud finished?

Him: It will be by November...


So he wants his own special 'hospital bag' with beer and doughnuts ;)

:rofl:


----------



## Anna1982

lol thats my dhs hospital list too oh and mints? go figure


----------



## Oushka

lol - my hubbie asked for a bottle of red wine (he rarely drinks at home) and I wondered why... He will prolly sneak home to drink it while Im in hospital with baby :)

Step-kids are here today, went & bought the chest of drawers and wardrobe this morning & kids & hubbie are upstairs putting it all together but Im wondering if I should just kick them out to walk the dogs and attempt to do it alone... bloody bickering from the kids is doing my head in! (and I cant manage the dogs alone & pregnant).

We were working out today the soonest baby could potentially arrive safely & OMG! 5 weeks is no time at all... 
Had a peek in mothercare this morning before the masses began to arrive & have picked out bedding etc which we'll go back & buy once the storage is all put together & on a quieter day.


----------



## MommaBunni

So today is our anniversary and husband is annoying the SPIT out of me! 
Turns out the crib set my wonderful parents bought is on sale and now comes with a free mattress. Okay. Well, we bought the mattress and now he's going on about how he can't find the receipt for it and it's costing us $80 and blah blah blah. He's driving me crazy with his attitude and the way he's taking it out on everbody. Mum and I already said we'd sell one of the mattresses (whichever we liked the least) and he's still going on and on about the price.

I'm ready to pull out my hair. Happy Anniversary to me!


----------



## bloodbinds

I have my hospital bag now!! I just need to fill it up with stuff!

I have been given a tip from my friend who has just given birth:

Take an big empty bottle with you, after you give birth, you'll want a wee, so take it to the toilet with you, fill it up with water and let it trickle down your vag as you wee, it helps soothe it - otherwise it's going to string like hell!

Going to have to start doing some serious thinking about what to put in the bag - kinda exciting!!


----------



## Seraphim

I've been (online) shopping for my bag today.

At first I thought 'Meh, I can pick it all up in tescos nearer the time / on the way / send hubby' ...but actually it's been good to think about the whole thing and mentally prepare for her homecoming.

I've felt so bloody rough today that it was the most useful thing I could do ;)

Consultant in the morning and popping into work in the afternoon to meet my maternity cover. I have a horrible feeling I'm going to be the scapegoat for everything.

Good news is my slow stockpiling means there's very little left to get - although not much of the baby stuff is *here* and the nursery hasn't been started. But I'm sure it'll all come together shortly :wacko: Just wish I wasn't so bloody sore and feeble booooooo.


----------



## Anna1982

if youve got stitchs after birth it stings but not like labor lol, if you get one of those jugs for about 34p from asda they work great! the longer you run the tap the better lol

oh and dont hold off going for a no 1 or 2 they like you to go before you leave the hospital

been there and done that lol waited so long i was nearly in tears

I 30 weeks on wednesday and will go in at 37 weeks so 7 weeks to go for me!

Im big and uncomfy and in pain lol , if you dont laugh you will cry.

cant wait to have another baby in the house, morgan loves having company and should love having a brother.

only appointment for me this week is dentist argh another filling!!

I may try make a midwife appointment as well

hows everyones week shaping up


----------



## Seraphim

Ahhh Anna - thank you for the wisdom ;)

I will update with what I'm putting in my bag - but thought some of you might find it useful to know la redoute have reasonable maternity/nursing nightwear. Haven't been able to find anything nicer for the price.

https://www.laredoute.co.uk/style/REDOUTE-CREATION-Nursing-Pyjamas.aspx?ProductId=324139991&DocumentId=221809&CompanyId=R&Path=61026618/61036885&source=

20% discount code: 5813 (End Date: 04/10/2009 )


----------



## dom

Hello all, 

Aww poor dizzy, hope your feeling better soon. 

I packed my hospital bag yesterday, but think I might need to take some stuff out, its really packed and havent got my pads or nicks or bras yet. Ive put my going home clothes in mine, so might need to take them out and get OH to bring them in for me. Need to sort out some snacks and juice to put in too, thinking cereal bars and crisps, so I can put them in now and not worry about them going off. 

Well, Ive spent yesterday cooking,colouring and swimming. Then today we've been car botting and then we went fishing - Well OH and little man did fishing, I sat and read the newspaper lol! Ive got a lovely mince and onion pie bubbling away in a pan - Need to go and put the pastry on top in a minute and put it in the oven - Thought it would make a change from roast chicken.

Well, I keep getting a burning sort of pain under my right rib when I sit or lie in a certain position. Not sure if its buba or not, but its only ever at the right side, never the left - Strange eh? I have to shift to make it go away. 

Well, 4 more weeks left at work - Wahoo, I cant wait! Little man starts school tomorrow, so whilst Im going to have to rely on family to help out for the first 4 weeks(MIL works shifts and my mam works nights), Im really grateful that I will be able to do the school drop offs/pick ups for his first year. :D

Hope all you ladies are well xx


----------



## Seraphim

Aww all sounds really good dom :) How long have you got left to go?


----------



## dom

Im due on 3rd Nov, so about 8 weeks-ish to go. 

If I was at all a techno Id have one of those lovely tickers, and picures at the bottom when I type anything, but sadly, all I can do on a computer are accounts-related tasks lol :D

I dont even know how to do all the action pic things like laughing and stuff, only when I "Quote" what someone else has said!! Oh the joys of having an OH to rely on lol :)


----------



## Blondie

Hi ladies :)

Well still feeling pretty crap, will be going back to GP in morning to get blood results etc and a sick note for another week at least - I can't physically go to work, if I do anything for more than 20 minutes I'm exhausted. I went with DH into Durham yesterday and after an hour I was so tired we had to come home, today I managed the supermarket and then came home and had to lie down for an hour :( I hate feeling this feeble and pathetic - it's so not me!

I have spent a few hours sat at the sewing machine this afternoon though and almost finished the quilt for the moses basket. Will finish it off tomorrow and start on a nappy stacker :) I'd forgotten how soothing I find sitting down being creative - can see how I will be spending any sick leave / maternity leave :)


----------



## Seraphim

Ah Blondie :hugs: you're not alone hon. I think it's par for the course now.
Damn those ladies who work right up til labour giving us false hope ;)

Ahhh dom we're pretty close, I'm due on the 7th.
Starting to get pret-ty real now ;)

I've ordered my new jammies and nightshirt for hospital - found a 20% discount too, so will add to the post with the link :)


----------



## dom

Seraphim, my birthday is on 3rd nov too, But 7th Nov is my OH's BD and Im convinced its going to come then - Keep telling him so lmao!! I will be keeping my legs firmly crossed on my due date if bubs isnt here by then - Dont think I could manage all that pain on my birthday. November is going to be an expensive month for us :S lol

x


----------



## xkirstyx

is it just me finding 3rd tri go really slow????? roll on 4th nov!!!!! x


----------



## bloodbinds

I'm finding it slow too!! Roll on the 12th Nov!! Haha


----------



## Seraphim

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo I'm not ready!!


----------



## jem_5500

Hi ladies... Well today is day one of maternity and i need to iron..Rock on :D

DH seemed to ensure i was awake and up this morning before he went to work. Ands amzingly the kitten and cat Branston and Pickle are settling down its not all complete manic playing now! 

I am worried not heard from Dizzymoo. She can't text me and she hasn't been on fb since yesterday morining. I will keep an eye but concerned...SO if you log on hon please update us xxxx

My weeks not too thrilling sorting and tidying getting house etc ready and making sure i am calm :D MW this week so get GTT first results back. 

Have a lovely day ladies. Sppeak later xx


----------



## Anna1982

well Im up
had another bad night with Morgan, hes cutting his back teeth so hes in pain bless him

Im gonna try get a midwife appointment as Im sure this one has moved, and it hurts

Ive got someone wanting my quinny so Im happy lol


----------



## Sammii

Morning Ladies!

Anna I have SPD too and it's killing me! I can't sleep at night and turning over in bed or getting out of bed is so painful! Doesn't help my toilet is downstairs either so I have to tackle stairs after I've managed get out of bed... anyway I got told by my midwife to sleep with a pillow between my legs to help take the weight but I've found that it hurts more! How do you manage to get to sleep??

I have 10weeks exactly left until my due date!! Woohoo!! xx


----------



## jem_5500

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm nice warm bath slathered in cocoa butter and dressed in slobby clothes wihtout having to worry what i look like today:D

Still no stretch marks although boobs seem to have their own blue map on them today..not sure i like that!

I was honeslty not ready for how exhausted you would be in 3rd tri its had work isnt it? as i was in bath flicked thru Dhs blokes guide to babies and its quite good cuts out all the waffle :D

So now off after i watched emmerdale to er...iron i think hmph. I may cut out the middle man though and bypass DHs and throw it on the floor as thats what he always does..good idea me thinks!

Poor MOrgan and his teeth Anna at least in 12 months time the other one will be there to and you wont have to deal with it again :D

I found a little the pillow between legs helps b ut rolling over and taking it with you is a bugger!!!


----------



## Blondie

Well just back from GP and he has signed me off work for 2 more weeks :)

Good news is all the blood results have come back ok so no obvious signs of anything sinister causing me these problems - thyroid, liver, kidney, white blood cell count and iron and glucose levels all ok so no indication that my crohns is coming back and causing the tiredness. The GP thinks I am just one of the unlucky ones who is going to struggle until baby is born now and that I should just take it easy and give my body a chance to keep doing it's job.

Nice to know that I'm probably just going to carry on feeling shite for the next 11 weeks but hey ho I suppose it's good practice for having a baby :rofl:


----------



## RaeRae

Morning everyone! My baby girl started school today I can't believe it. We were both very brave lol!

Can't believe I've only got about 6 weeks left til I have the caesarean! I should be getting my date at my next clinic appointment which is the 22nd of September.

3rd tri seems to be dragging on forever!


----------



## jem_5500

blondie am i right you are a teacher? Prob best hting you are off hon with oall bugs that go round this term and chill I know i am glad i did right thing being off as i am fidning it tough being off xx


----------



## Blondie

RaeRae said:


> Morning everyone! My baby girl started school today I can't believe it. We were both very brave lol!
> 
> Can't believe I've only got about 6 weeks left til I have the caesarean! I should be getting my date at my next clinic appointment which is the 22nd of September.
> 
> 3rd tri seems to be dragging on forever!

Yikes RaeRae - 6 weeks to go, it seems like only a few weeks ago we were all in Team Naughties and trying for those :bfp:s


----------



## jem_5500

OMG Rae rae 6 weeks all so scarey!! How grown up being at school we had loadsa tears last week from reception kids leaving paretns but as soon as their prarents went they had a wonderful time!!!


----------



## RaeRae

Glad everything is ok Blondie x I know I wouldn't have a chance with working now. I get tired so quickly. Even trying to get down to play with my little girl is so hard now. Can't wait til Christmas! I'll be on the floor playing with all the toys like a nutter.


----------



## jem_5500

isnt this one of the best htings o about having kids...we get to play with the toy!!!!!!!!!!

I bought a dillon donkey coz i liked it! No other reason :D


----------



## jem_5500

there is a man who locks his ike on a lamppost near house...the council appear to be cutting it off and taking it away...i feel he is not going to be a happy bunny!


----------



## RaeRae

Aww Jem!! I was very glad she didn't cry I don't think I would have coped. She was good she went in with her teacher and she had a picture of a Zebra on her peg so she was very happy.

6 weeks seems really close but also very far away!!! Especially with him being as big as he is. They said it will be 6 weeks ideally (between 38/39 weeks) but they might have to get him out earlier if he carries on growing like he is.


----------



## jem_5500

brave girl for no tears!! Good ol zebra!!

Wow he is keen to meet ytou then xxx


----------



## RaeRae

It feels like he's trying to break out sometimes.

My Mum scared me yesterday. I keep getting these hot flushes and they've only started in the last few days. She said she had those in the days before she had me and my sister so I was panicking a bit! I don't think he's gonna come out before they get him out though. Zoe was very comfortable in there until they got her out at 38 weeks and she was 9lbs 15oz and I had excess fluid so I was at high risk of going early. It's all the extra padding I've got I think. Must be comfy in there.


----------



## Anna1982

Im fed u and ******** cant write it

ahh who would have family


----------



## jem_5500

:hug:


----------



## chrissie33

Morning girls - Rae, did briefly see the pics of her in her uniform - too sweet!!! We should try and meet up for a coffee before baby comes - I have 4 weeks left in work....woohoo!!!

Sorry you are feeling so crap girls - I thought the tiredness was just me but I am glad to know it is normal! I dont think my last 4 weeks in work will be full days, by 3pm I am knackered!!


----------



## Anna1982

now I can write lol

SURE START GRANT! run by fools, have sent me the medical form back as the doctor hasnt put his midwife code on doh! hes a doctor and doesnt have one, 
so now Im waiting for the post to come so I can take it back to docs to see what they can do. doctors arnt midwives! but it says a doc can fill the form in

so no doubt another 3 weeks run around for me.

but on a positive Ive got the midwife this afternoon, so we will see what babys up to


----------



## Anna1982

well been to midwife, all is well, babys heart beat fine, still measuring 34 weeks lol

my blood pressure is fine too

and I got a new medical declaration filled from her for sure start too

now I have the health visitor coming for the ante natal check lol


----------



## chrissie33

Gosh a busy day Anna! I have been thinking of cutting my hours a bit in work - come 3pm I am knackered and had a horrible annoying pain earlier that doubled me over for about 30 seconds - weird actually, seemed to start in my lady area :rofl: shooting up into my bump, really odd and not like ligament stretching! Going to have a lay down shortly, was meant to do some housework tonight, but I ache from the waist down so need to rest up a bit I think! Anyone else ever had anything like that?


----------



## dom

Hello all, hope your well

My little man had his first day (well 2 hours lol) at school today and he had a really good time. Not at all traumatic - well not for him anyway haha!! :D Cant believe how grown up he looks in his uniform. 

im on half days at work this week so that I can take him in (hes doing 1-3 all week) and Im so glad that I can be there to do the school runs for his first year at school. Grandma will be doing the next 3 weeks, then I start mat leave wahoo!!

Does anyone else feel like their pregnancy has gone really fast, and really well? Apart from pain under my right rib, and some foot swelling Ive been fine. Tired at times obviously, but on the whole I feel really well. I actually feel guilty when Im reading about all the problems that some of you other ladies have...I dont know if Id cope with all of the pain and sleepless nights that some of you have to go through :(

Has everyone got their hospital bags packed? I half did mine on Saturday, well the stuff Ive got anyway but still need to get pads and nicks and stuff. 

xx


----------



## dom

PS Has anyone heard from DizzyMoo??

x


----------



## bloodbinds

Jem called dizzyMoo earlier, apprently she is fine and will be online later hopefully!


I want my bed :-(


----------



## jem_5500

sorry i should have updataed that one she is fine i plucked up courage to call seeing as she was rubbish and not answering texts!!!!!


----------



## dom

Aw, glad to hear it, I know she wasnt well the other day and its strange not seeing her name popping up


----------



## jem_5500

well having had my 2 hour pm nap i am now odff to bed ladies, hop eyour all ok xxx


----------



## MrsR2004

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to say hi and check in with everyone since it's been a few days, we went to my nans 70th party in Kent at the weekend so just got back last night.

Glad to hear Dizzy is ok and not in early labour!

I'm doing ok, exhausted like alot of us are, I can't seem to walk too far before a sciatic nerve gets trapped and kills, at least I think that's what it is? 

Think I need to get a bit more organised with my hospital bad, you all seem really on the ball, not me :nope:

xxxx


----------



## polaris

dom said:


> Does anyone else feel like their pregnancy has gone really fast, and really well? Apart from pain under my right rib, and some foot swelling Ive been fine. Tired at times obviously, but on the whole I feel really well. I actually feel guilty when Im reading about all the problems that some of you other ladies have...I dont know if Id cope with all of the pain and sleepless nights that some of you have to go through :(
> 
> Has everyone got their hospital bags packed? I half did mine on Saturday, well the stuff Ive got anyway but still need to get pads and nicks and stuff.
> 
> xx

I feel a bit like this too, I have been really lucky with this pregnancy and have felt really good for most of it. I'm starting to feel a bit more tired over the past week or two, but still not too bad and I'm still sleeping well at nights thank god. Like you say, I do feel a bit guilty when I read about how some others are suffering because I'm really enjoying being pregnant. I think I'm just lucky and the hormones agree with me, I actually feel much more chilled out and relaxed than I normally do!


----------



## polaris

PS - no still haven't bought a thing for hospital bag. I am convinced this baby is going to be late but nevertheless I should probably get a move on!!


----------



## jem_5500

morning ladies,

well DH made sure I was awke again when he went to work by turning all the lights on again!!! he needs to watch it coz there will be words! He ook me to shops last night to buy me Haggis god it was good!! Better than :sex: he he. He didnt appreciate that comment!

So today I guess I better do some tidying as house is a hole and DH although now washing up doing little else! going to scare cats with the vacumn then have to try and find them.

I need to strt doing hospital bag to I guess having had a dream about going into labor and the midwife telling me it was ll in my head when suddenly it appeared..I wish! I think it may be wise. I am also convinced it will be late but part of me is hoping end of october!!
WOnt happen!

Have a good day ladies see you later xx


----------



## Anna1982

morning ladies

morgan just got up!! Im so impressed lol, he slept from 9 till now with no waking
we swapped his night milk to hipp goodnight milk last night and it seems to have worked.

Morgans off t Chris's mums for the morning so I can catch up, plus she loves having him lol

had an awfull nights sleep, spd is extremely painfull and I honestly dont know how Im gonna survive! I cant see me being very mobile at the end.

gonna go to the card shop this morning, and get a congratulations daddy card for when the babys born, chris loved the one I got him for Morgan.
He got me a great bug bunch of flowers delivered to the ward, strange thing was he sent them in my maiden name, he had totslly forgot we had been married nearly a year!!! he must have been trauma tised


----------



## xkirstyx

morning everyone, how are we all this morning? i was up all night with the worst heartburn ever!!! its my mums birthday today so im going to take her out for lunch. ill need to try get the energy to go to town to get the rest on my hospital stuff so i can start packing my bag! xxx


----------



## MrsR2004

Anna - that made me laugh, your hubby delivering flowers in your maiden name, bless him! I always joke with my oh that if any new info goes into his head old stuff starts coming out lol!!!

Lovely idea about the card for daddy, glad you are so organised as doesn't sound like you will be able to do much in a few weeks :cry: take it easy xxx


----------



## Anna1982

mrsr2004, no i dont see myslef getting out much soon either

got some beautiful cards, I got a thank you for our son, new baby brother and new big brother lol
plus morgans 1st bithday card as I may still be in the hospital then.
cost me £13 lol

cant write most of the cards as we havnt got a name! stupid dh wont accept I like lucas, so tonight he is going to read the name book, Im sick of waiting

its very quite here without morgan, Im going to read a book which I havnt done in 10 months lol! infact I may finish reading the one I was reading the night I went into labor with Morgan

your right about men not storing info! the only reason the flowers actually got to me is that I was the only Anna on the ward that day lol


----------



## Rebaby

Hello sparklers! I'm in a good mood as i have a day off today and our NCT classes start tonight so i'm all excited about that :happydance:

I remember us looking in to them back in may, when i was still suffering with hyperemesis and we hadn't moved house yet, and i remember writing the dates of the classes on my calendar and thinking "wow, that's ages away" and here it is!!!! :happydance: Wahoo!

I finish work next friday and boy i cannot wait. Even though i love what i do, i am SO knackered when i finish, with big puffy swollen feet and a sore pelvis. I end up falling asleep on the sofa, then i wake up and go up to bed and can i sleep? Can i hell! I have a horrible snotty nose which keeps me awake, and itchy eyes, and hip pain when i try roll over, and then because i am rolling around so much LO will wake up cranky and start having a wriggle :dohh: Not being able to sleep really sucks! I think when i am done working i will just have to nap during the day to make up for it! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsR2004

Those cards sound lovely, might have to take a look myself!

My hubby isn't good with names, our son didn't have one when he was born but then he was early so surprised us!! My oh kind of likes a few I do this time but doesn't commit to a decision :shrug:

You enjoy your peaceful morning, i'm off out in an hour to take my son to nursery, its his first day back bless him but alot of his friends have moved up to big school as they are just that bit older :cry:


----------



## MrsR2004

Rebaby - how exciting your starting NCT classes, let us know how they go....

I know what you mean about stuffy/snotty nose at night, I can barely breath, I have my fan on all night too so if I can't beath through my nose I end up sleeping with my mouth open and then the fan completely dries it out :haha: - must be so attractive trying to gather some saliva in my mouth first thing lol


----------



## Abigailly

Thought I would come say hi, due roughly November 17th, could be wrong though, can't be bothered hunting out notes to check.

Can't believe how quick its going, seems to just be flying through the months! Sure the last few weeks will drag though :growlmad:

Couldn't believe how many women there were due around the same time as me, then remembered what site I was on:dohh:


----------



## chrissie33

Got to tell you something semi-amusing - good job I have a sense of humour! I was in the bank earlier, queueing up to pay in some money when a woman behind me said 'when are you due?' I told her 9 weeks and she said 'ooh, arent you neat - I think you are having a boy because you are carrying all over' - she went on to explain if you are having a girl, you carry just on your bump, but if you are having a boy, you carry it on your hips and butt too..... which would be fine if it wasnt for the fact that my butt was this big to start with :rofl: cheeky cow, basically told me I have a fat behind!! :rofl:


----------



## jem_5500

oh bless chrissie-jasnt she got that muddled though i thought it was the other way round!!!!!

Anna-flowers...told my DH i better get some when i give birth as its the least he can do having got me in this state!


----------



## Rebaby

PMSL, did she even realise how offensive that could be?!

Also- i have people telling me it the other way round :dohh: If it's a boy it's "all bump" but if it's a girl you put on weight everywhere :wacko: These bloody old wives tales are a nightmare.

Someone in work was getting mad with me because they wanted to guess baby's sex and asked what my main cravings had been and i said sweeties and burgers, and she basically said that i couldn't crave both sweeties and burgers because sweet things were for a girl and meat was for a boy :shrug: Umm...sorry but i can't change my cravings to suit your theories love!!!! :haha:

Also, welcome aboard abigailly!


----------



## jem_5500

he he

whilst i had my short start of work last week all 3 days of it I had the admin assistant-Bloodlinds i think u know who I mean!- telling me off everytime she saw me eating anything telling em i would get too fat!

Cheers love and s*d off!


----------



## dom

Hello all

Chrissy - Thats hilarious!! :D Glad youve got a good sense of humour! But I thought it was the other way around aswell. 

Think Im going to have to juggle my hospital bag about a bit and get a backpack for OH to bring some stuff in after, plus Ive put a whole pack of nappies in lol, so may have to take some stuff out!!

For those of you hoping to breastfeed - when are you going to get measured for feeding bras? When I last got measured Id gone up from 34D to 36E, and now these bras are too small so think Ive gone up to an F !! (Yawzaz - and theyre so wasted aswell as OH isnt a boob man - More than a handfull is a waste and all that!!) The lady in the shop said though, that when you buy feeding bras to just buy them a cup size bigger than you were before becoming pregnant, but surely just doing that wouldnt be right if Im already 2 sizes bigger and got 8 more weeks of growing?

For anyone on team yellow, do any of you have any "feelings" of what the babies sex will be? Some days I feel its a boy, other days im convinced its a girl, its soooo wierd!!

xx


----------



## Blondie

OMG I have just killed the biggest spider I have ever seen - it is absolutely huge and all I could do was throw my next directory at it from a distance but luckily it was a direct hit. Assuming it is now dead under there but I daren't pick it up to check. Though spider is so big it can probably pick it up and throw it back at me :rofl: - god my heart is racing and I feel sick now - I hate spiders and DH is out playing snooker so can't get him to check and remove the corpse for me.

I'm still not convinced what I'm having - some people say girl others say boy. DH seems to think it is a boy though he doesn't know why and I don't think I particularly care either way though surely only a male can make me feel this sick and crap. :rofl: Guess I'll find out at some point in the future ;)


----------



## MommaBunni

I cannot stop throwing up today :( I just feel miserable and depressed. I've been crying off and on and I really wish something would stay in my stomach! 

I feel like poo, somebody cheer me up!


----------



## Blondie

:hugs: mommabunni - I know the feeling, I'm sick of feeling nauseous and constantly trying not to throw everything up. Roll on November when I can get this baby out and actually feel human again :)


----------



## Blondie

Bloody hell this spider is invincible - it actually managed to crawl out from under the next directory so had to re-attack it and stamp on next directory repeatedly - hopefully the combined effort of next directory and 7 month pregnant woman jumping up and down on it is enough to kill even the most resilient spider :rofl:

If it makes it out of there again then I really will go into premature labour :(


----------



## MsEmski

We've had a MASSIVE spider hanging around the coving for days too... I'm a little perturbed that it seems to have disappeared. Hope it's not made its way upstairs to the bedroom :-/

I'm having a crap week. The nesting instinct seems to be kicking in and there's so much that I want to accomplish- cleaning, painting, rearranging rooms, cooking etc.
But I've just spent all day in bed crying instead. The pain from my SPD is so debilitating and frustrating. I literally can't do anything. I was in pain lifting the milk out of the fridge earlier. Seriously can't believe there is no cure for this- having had it since May is really starting to take its toll.

I sound like a right ol' whinger, don't I?

Hope everyone else is feeling much, much better than me!


----------



## Blondie

Yikes I couldn't have a spider hanging around for days - in our house they are either removed by my DH as soon as I see them (even if it means him moving furniture, climbing ladders etc :rofl: ) or the cats get them and I tend to just find spider remains on the floor. It's quite rare I actually spot live ones nowadays as the cats are so good at their job. I have been known to sleep in another bedroom if we can't find a spider that I've seen in ours :rofl: I drive my DH insane with my phobia of them :)


----------



## Seraphim

Oh Blondie! And you're the veggie ;p

Momma :hugs:
Have you spoken to the MW / GP?

MsEmski - many of us know your pain! So you're safe in here ;)
I can cope with everything apart from the fact I NEED to be doing so many things with the house and I'm just not upto it. That's the only reason the pain etc is getting on top of me. :hugs:

We'll all get there soon enough I guess :D


----------



## Blondie

I know - I'm a veggie but unfortunately for spiders unless DH is here to remove them alive then there is only one way to dispose of them :rofl: It will be karma that I am reborn as a spider :)


----------



## Bam

I just threw up again, myself. So sick of being sick! Last night started with a migraine and today went into random upchucking for no reason. I'm still feeling queasy, which is odd because usually, as soon as I throw up, my stomach settles and I feel better.

Anyway, took a phenergan so I should be ok soon.


----------



## DizzyMoo

evening ladies, Sorry not been on much lately. Just been a bit sore & a bit fed up, I really thought i had my hospital consultant appointment today & was gonna get checked out for this sickness & pains etc, Gets my notes out last night to check the time to see i should of been there yesterday morning not this morning so i'd missed the appointment :( Tried all day today to speak to someone & all i got was the answer phone its ridiculous, I'm at hosp thursday for spd/sciatica physio so i was hoping they might be able to fit me in then. The pains have eased a little but still there & painkillers aint easing it & the throwing up has sorta stopped, On the other hand the spd seems to have eased but the clicking is still there. Just cant win can i . 
I've noticed bumps movements have really lessened last few days & more so today i don't remember feeling anything since about 2 this afternoon. Normally i've felt shed loads in the evening :(

How are you all doing? xxx


----------



## dom

Aww dizzy, poor you <big hugs>. you're having a real rough time at the mo aren't you?? good to see your name flash uo tho, been wooied about you :) 

Im fine thanks - Only 3.5 weeks left at work and counting woo woo!!

xx


----------



## DizzyMoo

Its getting really close for us all, even though i'm right at end i cant believe it aint far off its going waaaaaay to quick!


----------



## bloodbinds

*tackles moo* Sending you healthy wiggly vibes hun.

I'm looking at loads of new flats on thurs, so may be getting out of my mums *yay* i like it here, but im living wit my mum, her fiance, my sister, her husband, there two kids, two dogs and a cat. It's wayyyyy too crowded already and cant bring another person into this house!! lol.


----------



## MommaBunni

:hugs: to Dizzy. 
Have you tried eating something sugary? See if LO gets going after that? Just be careful, decreased movement could be a problem. Not to scare you or anyone else, but get in touch with your m/w soon if you don't feel anything after eating something sugary! My friend drank some soda and waited, felt nothing and went to the doctor and it turned out the chord was wrapped around LO's neck... 
I don't want anything to happen to any of our LO's... I feel like they are all our little nieces and nephews!


----------



## jem_5500

hi lovelies. u ok, Dizzy pleaase go up to hosp u need to be checked hon xxx

up nice and ealy again and need to try and do a littl ebit today going to attempt a walk to shop sin a bit could be a slow shuffle but it gives m air!! teaching aqt 10 as well so need tot sort that room out!

Hope you have a good day and sorry so many of you are feeling so pantalons xxx


----------



## Anna1982

Morning, just up woohoo, well Morgans just up, Ive been up and down all night in pain,

Plus I had some contractions last night scared the living daylights out of me, DH was good and reminded me I went through this last time.

they were little ones but painfull lol

gonna have a look online for some more Christmas shopping today, and Morgans birthday. his godmothers buying him the elc whizz along garage so Im gonna look at some bits to go with it.

Im 30 weeks today by the 12 weeks scan and 31 weeks by last monthly period lol, may I say my dates and no the scan dates were spot on last time


----------



## dom

Morning all, 

Sat at my desk already :( Have to start at 8.15 this week - On half days so that I can finish at 12 and take Mackenzie for his "Half" days at school 1-3!! Dont really have that much to do at work though - so it makes my mornings go sooooo slow - Goodness knows what Im going to be doing for the next 2 weeks when Im back on full days.

Well, its nice and sunny here in Lancashire, am going to try and have a walk this afternoon whilst hes at school, get some fresh air. Making a spag bol for tea aswell, yum yum - Just hope the mince is defrosted in time lol

How is everyone today?

xx


----------



## RaeRae

Morning all!

Well Zoe is on her 3rd day of school and her 3rd hairstyle already. She puts lip balm on every morning before she goes. She's 4!!! What's she gonna be like in high school!!!

Baby is still dancing about. I'm looking forward to the 22nd coz I should get my section date then! Zoe was talking about being a big sister on the way to school and I think she's a lot more excited than she lets on.

Hope everyone is doing ok xxx


----------



## chrissie33

Hey girls, sorry so many are feeling so crap. I have had killer heartburn and stomach pain all night so not got much sleep... hated having to come into work today - think it will be an early finish though! Hope you are feeling better today girls. Hows the movement now dizzy?


----------



## jem_5500

i am going to need a biug box of tissues....bridget is going to die in neighbous this week!!! i cried watching belles wedding in home and away so this will completley finish me off!


----------



## ClaireLouise

Good afternoon ladies! Iv not been on here much recently, work are having a real crackdown on time wastage so im trying to keep internet time to a minimum (til im on matty leave yay!).

Im also sorry to hear that some ladies are having it rough. HUGE hugs to DizzyMoo, please keep us updated chicklet, and make sure you get seen to! Bloody ignoring you how dare they!! 

i had my 31 week appointment on Monday, all blood tests come back fine, baby spot on for measurements and i was also informed that he is no longer breech and is now head down!! I really didnt notice it unless he will flip and turn lots for a few more weeks?? Im also getting lots of kicks and punches, almost constantly sometimes! He is mighty strong for a preborn! haha!

Sleeping is becoming a bit more spiradic, needing a nap when i get home from work and waking in the night lots just to turn over cos im uncomfortable. 

Strecth mark count is now in full flow - i have about 10 now, not too bad but they dont have itch sometimes!!! 

How is everyone else? xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsR2004

Hi ladies,

Dizzymoo, you felt any more movement from bubz? Do hope so x

Well just got back from seeing the Diabetes specialist and my levels were very high apparently, she spent a long time talking to me about my diet, different food options, the effects they have on my body etc She was very lovely and made me feel a bit more relaxed, she did however mention the birth could be more traumatic or possibly needing a c-section :cry:

She showed me how to use my blood sugar monitor so as of now I will be trying to bring those sugar levels down so my baby doesn't get too big. I really hope it works as want to avoid medicine/insulin as much as I can.

Mentioned I won't be able to do any exercise or even much walking though as I can barely do my shopping any more, I have a bit of pelvic pain but mostly I am in alot of pain with a trapped nerve at the top of my bum/lower back area - is that the sciatic nerve?

Back at clinic wednesday to see midwife, consultant, diabetes specialist and probably be scanned, going to be a busy morning. xx


----------



## jem_5500

i feel :sick: jelly bean attack now kicked in......also have hideous pain in bump. got it when i walked home and ow keeps coming in waves any ideas? or is it my insides being attacjed by jelly beans?


----------



## Saz_n_bump

Hi Ladies, I hope you dont mind me joining you? I have been a bit of a lurker since 2nd tri but have been signed off work with severe SPD/PGP now so am stuck at home doing nothing :wacko:

I love reading all the posts, especially those who are at the same stage of pregnancy as me. I am due on 6th November and we are having a girl! I already have a 7 year old son so feel like a newbie again as its been so long!! :shrug:

Anyway, I hope you dont mind me butting in, I will hopefully be able to contribute a bit more now! :blush: x


----------



## Anna1982

I have skittle sickness lol

Ive been to mothercare and toysrus and bought 3 christmas present, babys got a lovely activity dog and morgan had a happyland plane and a mega blocks fill and dump truck all to the tune of £60:wacko:

didnt realise how expensive toys r


----------



## dom

Wow Anna, thats organised!! Ive picked up bits and bobs throughout the year when stuff has been in the sale, but need to decide what to get Mackenzie. Family always spoil him rotten, so in the past Ive waited to see what he gets from them first, but wont be able to do that this year...hhmmm. Also always struggle with parents and in-laws, wish I was a fantastc shopper but sadly not. 

Since Ive got most of Mackenzies toys still I was just going to get baby something little for Mackenzie to give him/her, since again, it'll probably get spoiled rotten and ill end up with too much stuff in my little home!! Is that really mean or is anyone else doing that?

Dizzy, hope your feeling better today....

Hello Saz :D Lovely weather in Lancashire isnt it?? 

How is everyone today?? :)

xxxx


----------



## HappyBump75

Hey ladies..anyone else due 24NOV ?????? If so how you feeling ??


:hugs:


----------



## Anna1982

woohoo! surestart grant granted lol! I finally qualified for something!

may the shopping commence


----------



## lou1979

32 weeks today yay! 6 weeks 6 days to go..


----------



## Rebaby

Seraphim said:


> Oh Blondie! And you're the veggie ;p

:haha: People used to say this to me (when i was veggie, i'm not anymore) and i never understood...i don't want to eat the spider, i want to kill it :shrug: pmsl!

I nearly gave birth in work a couple of days ago as a HUGE spider was sat under the chair i was sitting on and one of the baby's mum's said "OH.MY.GOD. That spider under your chair is HUGE!" I was outta there in a flash! It was like the size of a bloody racoon or something, my god it was horrid.

OH is also getting peed off with my spider phobia, he is concerned that when LO is here i will end up passing my phobia on to him/her by the way i react (like a woman possessed) when there is a spider in the room. I know what he means but i can't bloody help it. And i am NOT interested in any kind of therapy which will actually involve me holding the eight legged freaks (wasn't that a movie?!)

Anyhow, hugs to all the sparkler ladies, it seems some of us are having a really rough time of it lately :nope: We're so close to the end and we're all falling apart!

I am knackered beyond all belief but i have a light at the end of the tunnel as i finish work at the end of next week and i think that will make a huge difference for me.

I am another team yellow who is thinking maybe blue...but i honestly don't have a clue, that's just gut instinct :shrug:


----------



## Seraphim

I just napped... officially in late-stage pregnancy I guess ;)

Love to all.


----------



## MommaBunni

So I was finally measure today! And I measured at 31 cm! So we're right on MY scheduale! :happydance: (For those who don't know, the doctor puts me at 29 weeks, closer to 28... but there is no way I concieved then as we didn't have :sex: then, but weeks beforehand... *ahem* 
So I'm excited! And now officially freaking out! 

Anybody else feel like they are running out of time?!


----------



## Mollington

MommaBunni said:


> So I was finally measure today! And I measured at 31 cm! So we're right on MY scheduale! :happydance: (For those who don't know, the doctor puts me at 29 weeks, closer to 28... but there is no way I concieved then as we didn't have :sex: then, but weeks beforehand... *ahem*
> So I'm excited! And now officially freaking out!
> 
> Anybody else feel like they are running out of time?!

We had confusion about due dates and conception dates too. Doc reckons we're at 29 weeks today, but our calculations say that we should be more like 29 weeks 4 or 5 days.

No matter, we're having a caesarian at 39 weeks so may well be bang on the money!

xx


----------



## Saz_n_bump

dom said:


> Wow Anna, thats organised!! Ive picked up bits and bobs throughout the year when stuff has been in the sale, but need to decide what to get Mackenzie. Family always spoil him rotten, so in the past Ive waited to see what he gets from them first, but wont be able to do that this year...hhmmm. Also always struggle with parents and in-laws, wish I was a fantastc shopper but sadly not.
> 
> Since Ive got most of Mackenzies toys still I was just going to get baby something little for Mackenzie to give him/her, since again, it'll probably get spoiled rotten and ill end up with too much stuff in my little home!! Is that really mean or is anyone else doing that?
> 
> Dizzy, hope your feeling better today....
> 
> Hello Saz :D Lovely weather in Lancashire isnt it??
> 
> How is everyone today?? :)
> 
> xxxx


Hi Dom, Yeah its been lovely today, shame I can only look out of the window at it :growlmad: Where abouts in Lancashire are you? I am in sunny Morecambe! x


----------



## DizzyMoo

Evening ladies, sorry not been on i've been to a BnB girly meet today & when got home josh was after me watching a film with him in his bedroom so we cuddled up to watch beauty & the beast. 

Still no movement today, So when i got home from the meet i phoned the hosp & they told me to drink as much proper ice cold water as possible then rest for a couple hours & listen/feel quietly for anything even the slightest of nudges or anything. She asked if i was struggling to wee or felt if i needed to go & when i did nothing happened i said no as the water works are fine so she then said well it dont sound like bladder infection so you need to monitor movements If nothing tomorrow ring us back, but if you get a movement then monitor til friday. She said to take 2 painkillers & see if the pain eased & went or eased but gradually got worse, So far the pain hasn't changed at all. Its not excruciating but feels like a low dull backache. So i guess its a wait & see what happens.

I've got the form for the ssmg so hoping to get that signed & sent asap too spendy spendy !!

Weathers been lovely in lancs today, Really sunny & warm :) Makes a change!


----------



## Mollington

DizzyMoo said:


> Evening ladies, sorry not been on i've been to a BnB girly meet today & when got home josh was after me watching a film with him in his bedroom so we cuddled up to watch beauty & the beast.
> 
> Still no movement today, So when i got home from the meet i phoned the hosp & they told me to drink as much proper ice cold water as possible then rest for a couple hours & listen/feel quietly for anything even the slightest of nudges or anything. She asked if i was struggling to wee or felt if i needed to go & when i did nothing happened i said no as the water works are fine so she then said well it dont sound like bladder infection so you need to monitor movements If nothing tomorrow ring us back, but if you get a movement then monitor til friday. She said to take 2 painkillers & see if the pain eased & went or eased but gradually got worse, So far the pain hasn't changed at all. Its not excruciating but feels like a low dull backache. So i guess its a wait & see what happens.
> 
> I've got the form for the ssmg so hoping to get that signed & sent asap too spendy spendy !!
> 
> Weathers been lovely in lancs today, Really sunny & warm :) Makes a change!

I hope you start to feel better soon and start to feel movements. Will be thinking of you. Keep us posted. :kiss:


----------



## Anna1982

Hiya ladies

well Im soooo tired but hurt too much to move lol

got the damned dentist for another filling tomorrow, to repair the bad job my last dentist did, then one more appointment to repair a tooth my old dentist drilled without needing to!! argh

anyone got any experiance of happyland at early learning centre, is it worth all that money lol, theres a train I like for Morgan but its £35 for about 6 pieces lol


----------



## MommaBunni

Dizzy :hugs: I hope all goes well!


----------



## bloodbinds

Poor Moo! Keep us updated darling, hopefully he will be kicking like mad in no time!


----------



## bloodbinds

Oh! I have my second antenatal class tomorrow! At the last one we talked about Labour nad this one is going to be about Pain Relief! Should be interesting to get some more information about it and see all the other pregnant ladies! :-D


----------



## KJunkie

I feel like I am going to be pregnant forever!! Ugh.


----------



## jem_5500

hi lovelies, just to let you know had text from moo last night about 11 and she said she was sick but then had a big punch from baby! I said great news about the punch but then worried coz she was sick!!

What a day I had yesterday. Went for me walk then was getting pains like i was jumping off the bed pains... Kept going told my DH who in the middle of the conversation on the phone asked me if we would consider and discuss relocating to Haddenham with his job in near future and what I htought of it. This sent a thousand questions in my head and all are still unanswered as i then ended up in hospital for 3 hours as they thought I was contracting! They monitored me and dr thought it was showing signs of contracting but nothing major?! and then they did an internal and said there were no waters and i wasnt dilated. My urine ws fine, measurements bp bloods etc fien.They were fantastic and didnt hang about....big difference 10 week smakes wehn last time iw as there at 20 weeks they just seemed to p about! They think bby is just being naughty and I need to monitor the pains, if they get no better to go back or if worse/more frequent go straight back. I have to take it easy....so glad i finished work!

And still in my head is all mushy as still got all these unanswered questions about relocation!!! like, house, jobs the package they offer, when , how, being away from family, friends arrrrrgh.

Hope you all have a lvoely day and feleig better xxx


----------



## moomoo

Sorry i havent been about much girlies - how is everyone?? 8 weeks today!!! eeeek!! :)
x


----------



## Anna1982

hiya

glad it went ok at the hospital jo

Im off shopping this morning as morgans is at his other grandmas and my mums free to come with me obviously I cant carry anything!

hope you girlys have a good day


----------



## jem_5500

enojoy the shopping hon glad you have a bag carrier xxx


----------



## chrissie33

Hey girls, hows it going today?
I had to go home early yesterday as I had horrible pains in my lower abdomen - convinced myself head was engaged and baby was going to come early!! I think though it is due to the fact that when I sit, my bump rests down on my lower abdominal muscles and then when I stand up to walk about, my muscles go into massive spasm causing a lot of pain. This did ease after standing / walking for about 10 mins but that 10 mins was horrid. I am going to try to stand more frequently so that my muscles dont get so painful..... I was aiming to carry on working in the office till the end of the month but I dont know if I can do another week if it carries on like that - will have to see. DH has no objection to me working from home so I might be preping for this next week and start working from home the week after.....scary though - making it all seem so close now!


----------



## Anna1982

I had contractions the other day after :sex: lol, all I can say is we arnt doing it again!!! I scared myself silly

done some more christmas shopping, decided to start collecting the boy bits of elc happyland for the boys, so Morgans got the emergency vehicles and the car transporter for xmas. New baby has a giraffe rattle.

and today saw someone in town who asked why the crutches, I said of spd through pregnancy, she said oh are you pregnant again Im like no Im just bloody fat


----------



## moomoo

Aww chrissie, i get them too..curse of working in an office for 8 hours a day!!! I swore lil mans head was engaging the other day too..mw didnt mention anything but she did say the pain could be pressure on my cervix!!

it's sooooo scary isnt it..my friend has just had her baby 6 weeks early!! thats like 6 weeks time :O lol

Hope you are ok anna, and not in too much pain

x


----------



## Anna1982

off for my eyebrows doing now lol, always look like a panda whos ben crying afterwards, im such a wuss

Im in a really festive mood! cant wait for halloween and christmas! love both of them. need to find some nice wrapping paper for morgans birthday

has everyone started there hospital bags now? mines done and dusted what isnt in isnt going in it fit to burst!


----------



## jennie_78

hi all 

Ive made a start on my hospital bag, ive got all the babies bits packed. just need to get my bits sorted out then its ready. I ended up in hospital sunday night as i had a small bleed. Made me realise just how close it is until baby is here.


----------



## bloodbinds

I want to buy everything for my hospital bag, but i need to send off for my sure start grant before i can afford anything, and i cant get that until i hear back off income support - so its just a waiting game for me! Money is getting really tight though :-/

Glad to hear about Moo's little boxer! Sorry to hear shes sick though :-( x


----------



## mum2b2009

bloodbinds said:


> I want to buy everything for my hospital bag, but i need to send off for my sure start grant before i can afford anything, and i cant get that until i hear back off income support - so its just a waiting game for me! Money is getting really tight though :-/
> 
> Glad to hear about Moo's little boxer! Sorry to hear shes sick though :-( x

do you have to be a single parent to get income support do you know? x


----------



## DizzyMoo

Hello everyone, I feel dog rough :(

Went to bed last night with no movement, Bumps usually quite hyper of an evening & night but nothing, I've been coughing quite a lot yesterday evening & my throat was sore & i could feel my chest getting tighter & sore, After suddenly throwing up for england coz the coughing was making me wretch Jaxon let me know he wasn't impressed by bashing hell out of my insides & i mean some serious jabs were being felt, Was up most of the night coughing & generally moaning to myself how shit i felt, I hot footed it to the docs today to say i just felt crap & this coughing was hurting, She said i looked " iffy " lol & she could hear how bunged up i was with the hayfever, After the once over & general check up she said i've got a chest infection & an ear infection on the left side probably from the hayfever & being bunged up all the catarrh is staying in my system & is beginning to take its toll hence the infections, my temp was 38 so i dunno if that's normal or not she didn't say, but she thinks this " may " be a reason why baby is quiet, she just said with me feeling off baby prob having a quiet time but still said to monitor just to safe. So i've been given more cocodamols & some antibiotics ..woop !! Feeling better here i come ! 
Its hurting my eyes to stay on line much but i'm gonna grab an early bath & try get some updates done on here i'm missing you ladies.

My spd physio app for today was cancelled by them saying the physio woman was off sick grr , just when i needed to go . I was fine yesterday when they rang, but typical i wakes up this morning with a sore left hip :( I need scrubbing out & starting again dont i, I'm a blumin mess lol 

Josh has a swollen cheek/eye, He was doing some exercises at nursery ( as they do ) & some how fell over & caught his cheekbone/eye on a toy, so he's got a scratch & its all puffy & red under his eye. Nothing some smarties & an ice age 3 dvd wont cure though :) He hurt his head & does keep saying his face & head hurts so just given him a dose a calpol & gonna go tuck him in bed to watch his film. When i picked him up they had given him a cold compress to hold on his cheek & apparently he'd been hold of it 40 mins & wouldn't let go lol

Another one of my guppy fish has had babies :) They are sooooooooo tiny! Counted about 20 so far but the lil buggers keep moving & my eyes go blurred so there really could be 6 for all i know lol

Ohhh feeling sorry for myself i decided chinese for tea was the way forward, to get home & tuck in to find a piece of thin metal in it!! Stopped eating it but no credit to ring em to tell em, So i've saved it & i'm gonna have to go back tomorrow now tut .

Right gonna chuck josh into bed & dive in a bath, then i'm all yours (til i flop) to sulk & moan how shit i feel lol


----------



## Rebaby

Ah dizzymoo :hugs: you're having such a crappy time of it :nope: 38 degrees temp is a bit high but i guess to be expected if you have an infection. Hope you're feeling better soon hun.

I am another one who has 'started' my hospital bag but not really got very far with it. So far i have nighties in there, disposable knickers, maternity pads and breast pads and nipple cream. Also for LO i've packed some disposable nappies and some baby wipes and that's it so far. Got a HUGE list of so much other stuff that needs to go in...god knows how it's all going to fit?!? :shrug:

I forgot to say that we had our first antenatal class on tuesday and it went really well. One couple didn't turn up (not sure whether they're not coming anymore or just got lost or something) but everyone who did turn up seems nice. OH and i are the youngest couple, which surprised me a little, but OH said he was expecting it. Oh and my bump is the biggest there which made me a little self conscious :blush: but otherwise it was all good. Looking forward to next week's session and getting to know people a bit better, although it sucks because OH's work are bloody numpties and have rostered him on to nights and forgot about the classes even though he gave them the dates, which means it looks like he will miss a few (including next weeks) :growlmad:


----------



## Anna1982

I arnt doing the ante natal classes this time, after all its only 11 months since I did them the first time lol

I ma going on the hospital tour on the 24th though, to reasure myself that I cant hate the place as much this time


----------



## DizzyMoo

I've sorta done my hospital bag, I've got all the baby bits in it anyway lol But none of my own bits, I still need to buy them really. 
I'm not doing antenatal classes & i didn't with josh either, I can't see how they could help. Mind you being single sitting in a room of lovey dovey couples doesn't exactly thrill me either. When i need to learn to breath or push the midwife will tell me :)

God i'm sat here with my nose streaming, Tissues stuck up each nostril, coughing & spluttering in my pink silky jim jams oh i look " speshul " lol


----------



## Anna1982

aww poor dizzy you need a hot bath and a warm bed!
hope you feel beter in the morning


----------



## jennie_78

Ive got my labour, and breast feeding class on the 28th. its just one class that lasts 3 hours, OH isnt looking forward to it really. We have to bring a doll and a blanket with us lol


----------



## DizzyMoo

Anna1982 said:


> aww poor dizzy you need a hot bath and a warm bed!
> hope you feel beter in the morning

I went for a hot bath, stripped off & jumped in ... to be confronted by a cool bath ..my gas had gone so the water was cold lol 

Bloody spd ..i couldn't get out quick enough i was so sore lol


----------



## Anna1982

DizzyMoo said:


> Anna1982 said:
> 
> 
> aww poor dizzy you need a hot bath and a warm bed!
> hope you feel beter in the morning
> 
> I went for a hot bath, stripped off & jumped in ... to be confronted by a cool bath ..my gas had gone so the water was cold lol
> 
> Bloody spd ..i couldn't get out quick enough i was so sore lolClick to expand...

its a bugger isnt it, Im about to try climb into a bath, dh has to help as for some stupid reason I had the bathroom re done last year with a deep corner bath which is near impossible to get in and out of!!

feel for you with the spd, just about to take my last co codamol of today, they dont really take the edge off anymore, but the consultant said I had to take them religiously to build them up whatever that means

Im starving as well!! just so everyone knows


----------



## DizzyMoo

Now how wierd is this, I've been told 2 diff things regarding cocodamols. One that constantly taking them builds them up in your system like you say, & then today whilst at the docs getting some antibiotics i was told only take them when needed as your body becomes used to them so they wont work lol So i dunno what to believe any more.
I tend to take them as & when i feel i need them, which is everyday but i don't take 8 a day. I try not to & put up with it then when i get to the end of my pregnancy i can dose up & hopefully have a better effect from them. I had spd with my 1st so i know i'll be needing some decent druggage by then lol


----------



## Anna1982

I straight onto tylenol from the usa when babys born best painkillers I ever had lol

Im will to try most things these days I dread going to bed! I start my painkillers again after midnight

I dont know if Im hurting so much cos the baby measures so big who knows


----------



## DizzyMoo

Yep the added pressure from baby certainly doesn't help at all, Last couple days my spd has given me a little relief & hasn't been as bad but then whammo this morning i wake up to find my left hip feel like its twisted & turning outwards & like i've banged it big time but i haven't. Thank god i got my cocodamols today, They aint fantastic but only thing i got at the moment. A warm bath & heat pack does help relieve a little sometimes but not always .


----------



## bloodbinds

mum2b2009 said:


> bloodbinds said:
> 
> 
> I want to buy everything for my hospital bag, but i need to send off for my sure start grant before i can afford anything, and i cant get that until i hear back off income support - so its just a waiting game for me! Money is getting really tight though :-/
> 
> Glad to hear about Moo's little boxer! Sorry to hear shes sick though :-( x
> 
> do you have to be a single parent to get income support do you know? xClick to expand...


Usually you do need to be single, but if your partner is on a low income and your on maternity leave but arent entitled to SMP then you may be able to claim.


----------



## KJunkie

I had the worst night last night. I think I may have been having some contractions because I just felt terrible down there. Ugh. Anyhow .. getting a cold as well!


----------



## xkirstyx

:sad2: aaarrrgggghhhhhh i cant sleep!!!!!!!


----------



## jem_5500

hey lovelies

dizzy sorry i didnt get on last night to catch up, dh in some ways eing fab but in others doing nut i as usual!! I could kill him for throwing htis relocation on us.

Dizzy how you feeling hopeffully by end of the day the antibiotics will start to ge tinto your system and you will feel brighter xxx

I am fed up with bloody comments on my bump...yesterdays included....your going to have a small baby as when i was pregnant i was huge by 31 weeks.....you just look over weight not pregnant.....and you look good your skin doesnt look cr*p or anything and you sint got much there have you! F off.

still getting pains and dh wants me to go bacj up the ward today if no better but i am sure its nothing so i am tempted to tell him i am fine. I ave a feeling if they were going to have turned into proper contractions i would know about it by now!!!

Anna u off shopping again today? 

My shopping ;ast night with DH (who suggested walking until i pointed out i ended up on ward last time i did that) consisted of my favourite food at the moment which is crisprolls, french saucisson and boursin! Its about all i can eat along side ice lollies so we hought we had better stock up!

How is everyone doing? I hope those of you up at crazy hours managed some sleep, painkillers are working and you all magically have got over SPD overnight ..magic dust.... 

There should all be betternow as i said so, we should call this the falling apart thread!!!


----------



## Anna1982

morning

I dont just shop you know lol but yes off to do asda shop first thing, needs must
Ive even started to get some formula in for baby

I have to get out and about as if I dont walk I seize up and its awfull

need some wrapping paper too


----------



## bloodbinds

I'm having my asda shopping delivered to me today!! hehe! I found an evoucher code for free delivery online so thought why not!! Lol. So by the end of the day i shall have food! whoop!

Also viewing lots of flats today, lets hope theres a good one out there! Wish me luck  x


----------



## Anna1982

good luck!

I went mad on ebay last night, and bought Morgan a brand new little tikes thomas table and chairs for christmas, and a little tikes thomas toy box for now its huge!! gotta re order the house so things will fit


----------



## Blondie

Morning ladies :)

Well feeling a bit more energetic today so I might venture over to Tescos and TK Maxx to see what baby stuff they have over there. I also need to write a list of everything else I need to buy as apparently Asda baby event starts on the 15th so I want to try and buy everything there is possible and get all my shopping done. I just need to write a list of all the essentials such as clothes , bath etc :rofl:

Was freaking out DH last night by getting him to watch baby doing mexican waves under my skin and getting him to feel it's bony limbs :rofl: - he is like me - just finds it all a bit wierd :rofl: - I still can't associate all the movement and the bump with a baby that is going to be born in November :)


----------



## DizzyMoo

Morning ladies (just about). 
Was awake most of last night coughing for england & with a very sexy snotty nose, Bloody hope these antibiotics kick in quick my chest is sore :( 

Not really got any plans today other than rest rest & erm rest, i'll prob throw in a little bit of feeling sorry for myself at some point. Oh i love it when i breathe in & wheeze ( NOT )

Its a lovely day today, feels really warm so that means the hayfever gonna be at full flow so i'm gonna barracade myself in the house :(


----------



## Anna1982

wow Im tired

been and done the asda shop, not too busy which was good
bought my sweets for the halloween trik or treaters, I make up little bags for them, did 80 bags last year and still needed more!

just ordered 5 new fencing panels to the tune of £85, as they need re doing

the joys of owning a home!

getting some sharp pains in bump so Ive messaged the midwife waiting to see what she says


----------



## Blondie

Just back from tk maxx - I love that shop but managed to restrict myself to only buying 2 lots of baby clothes :rofl: - though they are the first baby clothes I have bought so I'm impressed I finally bought it something :rofl:

Also nipped into tesco and came out with a spiral giraffe toy for the cot/car seat - DH won't be happy as I told him toys were his department but I just couldn't resist :)


----------



## Lozziepop

Hello ladies and bumps!! :hugs:

I really should remember to check this thread regulary! By the time I do remember there is 10+ new pages I have to go through! lol!

Well what have I been up to... well I have finally started getting some baby stuff! :happydance: 
Bought a load of clothes from asda (how fab is there baby clothes range and cheap too!) :)
My sister bought a load of hand-me-down stuff from when she had my niece which is fab!! 
It was like christmas had come early! lol 

My niece (who is 9yrs old) is very excited that she is going to have a new baby cousin, she was fascinated by my bump too couldn't stop touching it, feeling baby move and giving the bump cuddles :cloud9: so cute! and she did the sweetest thing, she has given baby her Winnie the Pooh bear which she has had since she was little! Bless her! I was almost in tears when she did that lol hormones!

So all in all things are coming together, got lots of baby stuff now only need to buy few small things :thumbup:
Oh and I haven't started on my hospital bag yet :wacko:still need to buy stuff for it actually! infact I think I need to buy a bag too! lol
Oh and I have been starting to freak out about the birth, it's such a scary thought! So I looked into Natal hypnotherapy and bought a CD. I haven't started using it yet but I am hoping it helps with my fears and anxieties! 

The only thing that is bothering me at the moment is we still are having no luck at finding somewhere to live :cry: had lots of things go wrong and whenever I think about it I just end up crying. I want a home so I can get settled for my baby's arrival is that too much to ask??! :cry:

Sorry it's such a long post! :blush:

Laura xxxx


----------



## chrissie33

Hey Lozziepop, sorry about your living arrangement problems, I hope something comes up soon.

Dizzy, sorry to hear you are still feel so awful honey, hopefully your tablets will kick in soon so you get some relief!

Anna - you are seriously so organised!! I am totally impressed!!


----------



## Anna1982

I think I have a compulsive disorder lol, I catn dwell on things they have to be done and sorted!

Ive even got all my christmas cards! have booked two holidays for next year and signed morgan up to the school I want him to go to when hes 3 and hes only 10 months old

advise for anyone DONT attempt to push a small child in a smart trike when you have spd it feels like your legs will explode!!

asda baby event next week girlys I just got a letter about it! heres the bits thats on it

pampers box of 12 packs of sensitive wipes £9
pampers mega box nappies £12
tommee tippee breast pump £10
tommee tippeesteriliser £10
travel cot £25
johnsons baby essentials box £10

plus more it says

hope that helps lol


----------



## Seraphim

Heyas! :)

We're all getting a bit creaky now eh?

Dizzy - both descriptions of co-codemol are kinda right.
It's better to be regular with most pain relief so you don't hit the ARGH! stages but consistantly stay a bit ontop of it, and again most pain relief will become less effective the more you take it (and lots of codine will make you constipated). I'm not the best one to advise on this in a way, because I've got kinda strong views on pain relief - I've found its far better to alter circumstance. But don't get me wrong, I had to stop taking a bunch of stuff once I was pregnant... I'm not against pain relief, it's just too easy to get into strange cycles with it.

In January I changed cars and didnt get the hand controls fitted in the new one. When driving became painful with pregnancy etc I debated having them put back on (we actually do this at work) - but decided I should try and listen to my body and just make changes for the short term.

Having said all that - I keep pushing the boat out and putting myself in agony ;)
Just back from the DIY store (I did phone huby to come and lift/carry some big things ;)) so we can get on with some of the jobs which are still looming round here ;)


----------



## DizzyMoo

Evening ladies , Sorry i'm just a moaning cow i'm struggling to breathe & i'm so sore. I can't cope with this :(


----------



## MommaBunni

Anybody else have LO moving down? It's a weird feeling, like your hips are pulling apart, which I guess they are. It makes my *ahem* lady area really sore and uncomfortable! 

I'm going gaga! I can see the end but it's still so far away at the same time! I feel like I've been pregnant for ages!

:hugs: for Dizzy & Lozziepop!


----------



## bloodbinds

Evening ladies! - anyone watch Derren Brown? Freaky stuff! He confuses the hell out of me! >_<

Just been looking on my online banking and money has come out for a random figure saying i spent it somewhere in my home town - but i haven't been out all week and havent brought anything with my card since last weekend and that was in surrey! So very confused and it now means i have minus money which is sooooo not good :-(


----------



## jem_5500

hi ladies,

Higs to idzzy xxxxxx i hope those antubiotics kick in soon xxxx will cathc up with you later but am busy bunny today,

Got to teach in an hour, then off to town as apparently ELC have a sale so thought we coul get bubs some pressies.. ( i ha sai se woulnt but cannot resist!)

MY D isnt working...

then got to see both sets of parents an o some shopping then go to my friens for a few hours as its another birthay this weeken an shoul make an appearance! 

My H says we will nee to leave early though as i wount have my hafternoon nap an will be grumpy by then....charming but oh so true!! :rofl:

Hope your weekens are nice an sorry about my message with missing letter!!
:hugs:


----------



## Seraphim

Aw dizzy that's no good hon.
I think I'd be found in a corner rocking and headbutting the wall if i got sick too :(
Doc got no helpful suggestions? Any friends or family who can come and give you a break?


Big :hugs:


----------



## Anna1982

ohh jo an elc sale? sounds like a trip to town!!

family bbq tonight! theres loads of us 

I had 4 hours sleep so feeling ropey!

Im either nearly 31 or 32 weeks, Ive been reading my pregnancy book and seeing all that could be happing, Im excited lol


----------



## chrissie33

Hey girls, sorry you are still feeling so rough Dizzy hun - fingers crossed its a bit better today.

Im going to sort out the stuff that I have for my hospital bag today - might even go and sort out the spare room while I am there as DH is in work and has taken my car so I cant go anywhere. We got most of the housework done last night so I dont have to spend all day cleaning and we are going to see his mum tomorrow so thats another weekend gone if I dont do some stuff today. Feeling quite motivated so better get to it before that wanes and I am sleeping on the sofa....hahaha

Thanks for the info on Asda baby event - is that every asda or just the one near to you?

Hope you have a good day today girls :)


----------



## DizzyMoo

Another glorious day here which i'm going to be spending at home sulking lol ... Friend of mine occasionally takes josh overnight if he isn't going fishing for the wkend & tonight he's asked to have him yay so i'm child free tonight so i plan on having a huge bath followed by a baggy nightie & possibly an early night. Antibiotics haven't kicked in yet but they better had.

I'd planned a trip into the next town this aft with my mum just to grab a couple of bits & have dinner but i've cancelled there isn't a chance i can do that feeling like this. 

Top it all off i've now got the flipping shits, & 2 little lumps on my tongue ya know them ulcer pimple lump type things that you get either on the end or down the side of ya tongue grrr ..oh i look a right bonny mess lol ..

And if 1 more flipping blue bottle fly whizzes past me today i swear i'm gonna get out the fly spray!!


----------



## Blondie

Hi Ladies :)

Gosh it's beautiful weather up North today :)

Been to our first NCT class this morning which was good and I've just nipped to our local Asda Living and they already have all their baby event stuff out so I've stocked up on a sterliser, some bottles, some wipes, a johnsons baby box and lots of basic clothes for baby :happydance:

Now my work is done I might just collapse on the sofa for a few hours as it's just too hot to sit outside :)


----------



## Anna1982

Im sat here trying to convince dh to cut the grass, not working though!

Im so tired!! and birth seems such an age off today


----------



## DizzyMoo

yay i'm child free !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11 (ok excitement over)


----------



## polaris

Hi ladies - well I think third trimester tiredness is really starting to kick in for me now. Over the past week my bump seems much heavier and it seems to be in the way all the time whatever I try to do. I'm still not really huge but now I can't really bend down and I'm always conscious of carrying baby around, I think I am starting to waddle a bit! At least I'm off work till the end of the month so I can take it easy. I still have so much to do though - the house is in bits because we've been getting new windows and floors and it's really taking longer than expected. Baby could potentially be here in less than 6 weeks - I am so not ready and am actually counting on baby being late!!


----------



## bloodbinds

polaris said:


> Hi ladies - well I think third trimester tiredness is really starting to kick in for me now. Over the past week my bump seems much heavier and it seems to be in the way all the time whatever I try to do. I'm still not really huge but now I can't really bend down and I'm always conscious of carrying baby around, I think I am starting to waddle a bit! At least I'm off work till the end of the month so I can take it easy. I still have so much to do though - the house is in bits because we've been getting new windows and floors and it's really taking longer than expected. *Baby could potentially be here in less than 6 weeks* - I am so not ready and am actually counting on baby being late!!



Please don't say things like that

<_<

>_>

<_<


----------



## MrsR2004

Hi ladies,

Wow you have been busy again, sorry not had chance to pop on, i've been feeling really rubbish, bad headaches and migraines :cry: sorry to hear alot of you are also feeling rubbish.

I'm pretty sure my headaches are down to GD but may have to ring mw and check on Monday as they are not shifting. My new "diabetes diet" is not going too well, I am following all the advice and recommendations for food to eat and avoid but I just can't get my levels down, they are all high, even before meals and when I wake up, for after meals I am getting readings as high as 14-15 when they should be under 7.6 and this is just after a small bowl of no added sugar muesli, feeling upset and frustrated but back at clinic wed for follow up and hopefully a scan to see how big bubz is now. (nervous about that!)

Think I/baby has had another growth spurt as my belly seems to stick out further today, it's harder too, plus I seem to have grown some stretch marks going across my belly over night :cry:

On a plus side, we are getting somewhere with our spare bedroom now, painting done so need a new carpet now, it will be my sons big boy bedroom :happydance:


----------



## DizzyMoo

Hi all , pleased to announce i started feeling better at tea time :) Even just the slightest relief that i got felt like a ton was lifted. 
I'm child free tonight too so had a long soak in the bath, & i've basically sat on my ass doing bugger all so some sort of a rest & poss a bit of a lie in in the morning, Hopefully that will help too :) 
Just wondering when these antibiotics finish will this hayfever cause this chest infection again? I certainly don't wanna be going through this again near to labour date or just as bumps born eeek.

I'm off to bolton aquatics tomorrow providing i don't feel mega rough in the morning, to buy some new fish lol I've got a 4ft tank which needs more fish hehehehe....

I've done a fair bit of washing today & i'm liking this new washing powder... its a bold orange type one can't remember proper name but its on offer in co-op for £2 so thought i'd give it a go & its smells lovely :)


----------



## MommaBunni

bloodbinds said:


> polaris said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies - well I think third trimester tiredness is really starting to kick in for me now. Over the past week my bump seems much heavier and it seems to be in the way all the time whatever I try to do. I'm still not really huge but now I can't really bend down and I'm always conscious of carrying baby around, I think I am starting to waddle a bit! At least I'm off work till the end of the month so I can take it easy. I still have so much to do though - the house is in bits because we've been getting new windows and floors and it's really taking longer than expected. *Baby could potentially be here in less than 6 weeks* - I am so not ready and am actually counting on baby being late!!
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't say things like that
> 
> <_<
> 
> >_>
> 
> <_<Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Anna1982

morning ladies

I have gicen up trying to sleep longer than 2 hours at a time, this pain is killing me, I have just counted my pain killers, and theres not enough to last till I go to the consultant again, and my doctor wont give me them! he doesnt believe in using them in pregnancy. so Im gonna have to go back early. I know I sound really wussy but they may only take the edge of but anythings better than nothing!

onto baby bump, still no name, I may kill my dh if he doesnt sit down and discuss it with me! doesnt half hurt when he kicks, maybe a little footballer in there.seems lower this morning.

Morgans doing well, had to stop the night milk though it made him really constipated!

I keep going into new babys wardrobe and looking at all his lovely tiny cloths lol, dont know why I bought som many newborn Morgan was only in them 2 weeks.

trying to decide what to do today, I know the house needs tidying later but not right now lol, my best friend wants a trip to the white rose centre, so maybe we will go there


----------



## jem_5500

hello,

glad you eling better dizzy xxx

I am exhausted a manic day yesterday, quite sad as ELC wasnt as exciting as i had hoped and then saw my parents, his parents and my friends!

Got some good news, we have been let some money so our lean to which i dont htink will last a winter is now apparently according to oinlaws going to be replaced beore the baby comes so it is safe but then can have a tumble dryer as it wont leak!!!

Not sure about building so close to bubs arriving but will be well worth it, and will add value i we have to sell which is looking likely.

Tpday i need to pack my hospital bag, am exhausted though as cats woke us up at 6 then whereas i get up and go in other room i awake my DH deicded yet again to crash about and make tea etc grrrr.

He has however said he wants me doing nothing today and he will clean whole house....i suppose it means i he does the surace as blokes do i can inish o the hidden buts they miss tomorrow!!

erm, can anyone explain how you are meant to make up a moses basket/crib/cot as i am conused about itted sheets, lat sheets, draw sheets and such brain mushed working it out x

ENjoy your sunday sxx


----------



## DizzyMoo

hi all , still feeling a bit better, still rough but so much better than other day. 
Was child free last night & it was the 1st night in months i slept :sleep: for 7hrs straight i couldn't believe it. I could actually breathe last night & eventually the cough chilled enough to let me drift off yay. Thing is though i'm extremely tired ! I was falling asleep this aft & i wish i could go to bed now my eyes are dropping :sleep:

Went to a fish shop this aft & bought josh 2 'batman' fish, They've got a pattern on their tails which look like batman you see hehehe, I bought myself a colourful guppy fish too (ok boring to you lot but i luffs my fisheeeees)

Josh was up playing late last night so i'm told so he's shattered now so it'll be early night for us both, I've got consultant appointment 1st thing in the morning i'm hoping to find out if they do plan on inducing me or not due to spd, With josh i had to beg & eventually cry before they offered it & even then he was only born 5 days early so this time i want to know ... not be fobbed off until nearer time to be left in pain & have to beg them for it.

I need them to sign the ssmg form so i can send off for my grant but i cant bloody find the forms now! So if i cant find them in time i'm gonna have to get more & wait til wednesday when i see local mw to get them signed. Hope it don't take long .


----------



## Anna1982

hiya

been to meadowhall today, and bought Morgan his first two pairs of shoes, both clarkes, to the tune of £52 but ahh well hes worth it, hes already a 5 and a half

gonna go to asda tomorrow to see if anythings in


----------



## bailey98

goodluck with your appointment dizzy, really hope it goes well, i know how hard it is getting near the end with spd and nobody wanting to help! hopefully they will understand how bad it was for you last time and induce you when you really need it this time! xx


----------



## DizzyMoo

They better had bailey98 hun, I'm not putting up with it for longer than i possibly have too this time. Its ok for them to say " no not yet " but it isn't them going through it.

This time i'm much more aware of it as the spd started much earlier this time so i'll be pestering early lol I'd like to go naturally really so i guess it depends what happens. 

Tell you somert i've had some kick ass BH tonight, Bumps having a good old disco dance it seems :rofl:


----------



## bailey98

know what you mean dizzy dont really want to be induced again either but i bet when it comes to it if its the pain of spd or induced then i know what i'll be going for!

Also, not sure if i told you this before, although i was induced with my daughter cause of spd, with my son they were going to induce me early again but wanted to check to see if my cervix was soft at all so the consultant did a sweep( i was 39 weeks) within 24 hours i was back in hospital having him!!!!
If i can make it to 39 weeks im going to ask my midwife to give me an early sweep, not sure if she will, if not i'll go see the consultant again as i would be alot happier if that worked rather than go through being induce again, very long and painful! xx


----------



## DizzyMoo

I was never offered a sweep with josh maybe they should of seen as they were going to induce me at 38wks but when they did the internal they " claimed josh was breech ", Personally i think that's bullcrap, but they asked me back at 39wks so they got their own way to not induce me til the end grrr.

i'll be going with my list of questions & demands dont worry lol , my local midwife hasn't been around & my consultant at the hosp seems to listen to me so i'm defo gonna be blagging her lol .

Earlier on i started sweating & couldn't work out why suddenly i was pouring with sweat, I've only just realised i put the heating on to try get some clothes dry as ive got shit loads of washing to get through lol :dohh:


----------



## bailey98

lol, i've done that before to but went out and when i got back walked in to a sauna!!!! 

My main thing at the mo is putting the tumble dryer on and forgetting about it, my dh keeps complaning about our electric bill going up and cant understand why, i just stand there with a confused look on my face and say yer thats really weird i wonder why! lol

I really hope my normal brain returns after lo arrives! xx


----------



## bloodbinds

Hmm, i'm started to think about christmas.

I mean, i have no money to buy anyone anything at the moment - things are soooo tight. But when LO is here am i going to have time to go shopping? - I might just internet buy everything if i can and get it delivered which would be easier closer to the time. What are other people doing?


----------



## RaeRae

Iron tablets make you feel like balls.

That is all.


----------



## Anna1982

Im on them too, awfull arnt they


----------



## MommaBunni

I agree. When I wasn't pregnant, they actually STOPPED my period. How bizarre is that?


----------



## RaeRae

They're so vile. I just feel sick and ming. I haven't had a cup of tea in days. FML


----------



## DizzyMoo

Aw rae hun u do tickle me with your short & sweet msgs. 

Bloodbinds hun - of course you will have time to go shopping you will also have a pram to shove all those pressys under :rofl: 
I use ebay alot for things, & there is always bargains :) I'll be going shopping for xmas soon but there will be last min things i need to get so josh & our new baby will be coming.. bump will be 4wks old ish :)


----------



## jem_5500

awww, glad you better dizzy-well eeling better!... Give consutant hell.

Rae sorry u eel pantalons xxxx

Blood dont worry honey your will get there. We told ppl we not oging crqzy this year and ppl cool with that.xx

Having sadi that I wrapped some presents yesterday dh thought i was bonkers!

Somuch or him cleanig yeasterday-WE did the babies room, I wrapped the presents I packed my hospital bag and I coooked tea... He... moved a piule o papers and seemed to clean out under the satiars rom rigging ages when he only did it other week! MEN!!

Hope you have lovely mondays xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

morning everyone! how are we all today? up2 much? im finally going to start packing my hosplital bag(case) then i have midwife app at 2.30 :) xxx


----------



## RaeRae

Morning!

I'm not feeling as pants today so that's fun. I really do need to start packing my hospital bag. I have the bag and 2 nighties and that's it.

I get to see chunk again next tuesday so that'll be nice. I really hope they give me a date when I go to clinic on the 22nd. I need to know when the end is! I'm sooo huge and fed up now!!!

Zoe is on week 2 of school. I'm so proud of her!

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Oushka

Mooning all :)

Had a busy weekend - house tidy on saturday then stepkids over yesterday. Their PS3 broke so we went out & bought a new one :blush: (we were going to get one anyway, just not yet!) so spent the afternoon playing rockband (my god the drums are difficult) & singstar (hubbie & I had a go once kids had gone home & OMG alley cats r us :rofl: 
Im glad our new neighbours havnt moved in yet :flower: we had such a giggle tho.

Last night I slept better than I have in weeks - despite bubs jiving about all night, I managed to ignore her.

Tho, after playing ps3 for so long I hadnt felt her move for a few hours, got into bed and just started to relax when she did an almighty jump :rofl: I almost pee'd myself... OH was laughing cos he couldnt believe Id forgotton there is a baby in there. :haha:

My mum is coming over today, but I text her & said 'no cleaning today' (she is a cleaning freak - even tho our house is clean, she will find something to do... washing skirting boards, regrout the bathroom or rearrange my bookshelves :wacko: ) and I really dont have the effort in me today :)

Im looking forward to Xmas shopping this year, I wont have loads of bags to carry! They can go in the basket of the pram - I know Ill have to struggle thru the metrocentre when its busy but Im sure once wont be too bad, I might even take bubs in her sling and then I get more shopping in the pram! :lightbulb: 

Also pumped up my birthing/gym ball yesterday, so now have a comfy seat.

Booking in appt tomorrow at nice hospital - had to move from last one as they couldnt supervise a pissup in a bewery, nevermind the birth of my precious baby girl. And growth scan next week :party: Im really looking forward to seeing bubs again!

Rae rae, I hope youre feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## bloodbinds

My silly midwife has booked me a doctors appointment on the same date and time of my next antenatal class. Idiot. lol.

I'm out all day, having a pub lunch with an old friend, hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Sammii

Morning ladies!

How is everyone feeling? I feel like rubbish! Had a cold the past couple of days and it's on my chest too! 

I never realised how annoying my other half and father are when they get together! We went the pub yesterday to watch the football and I told my OH that he couldn't stay to watch both matches as we have SKY Sports at home and we needed to clean up at home.... but my father kept on buying him pints after pints and we ended up in the pub for over 4hours! So annoying because by the time we got back home my OH lay on the sofa and fell asleep whilst I cleaned the house from top to bottom! I left him there in the end and went to bed! He's text me this morning apologising for getting so drunk last night..... I wouldn't have minded but we live about 25minutes drive away through country lanes from my parents and the pub they went so I couldn't have just left him there to get his own way back!

Anyway on a lighter note :D I'm 31weeks today and I've got a scan tomorrow to check baby is still doing okay which I know he/she will be because he/she wont stop dancing around lol. Woohoo! Can't wait!


----------



## Blondie

Morning ladies :)

Well still off work this week and taking it easy but I need to drag myself to supermarket at some point to get some food shopping in. We had a baby shopping spree yesterday as DH is starting to panic so we bought baby monitor, baby carrier, various toiletries, breast pads, maternity pads, etc etc - nursery is currently looking like a store cupboard but the cats love it - 1000 new places to hide :rofl:

My list of things to buy is gradually getting smaller - mainly baby bath, few more clothes and nighties, dressing gown and slippers for me and I think we'll be almost done. Though I've only bought baby clothes in size 0-3 months as I have a feeling baby will be a tall one (like me and DH) so not too much point buying much newborn size - might get a couple of Asda value packs of newborn size just to last a few days in case it does come out tiny.

Ouch - I currently have a deaf cat trying to balance on the bump :rofl: - it can't fit on the space between laptop and bump so it's currently padding away at the bump. Oh well serves the bump right if it's being squashed - it's been making me feel pretty prodded over the last couple of days.

Does anyone else find themselves constantly moaning at their bump when it decides to shove elbows, bums etc all over the place - it really is horribly uncomfortable and I don't particularly find it a nice experience at all at the moment - I didn't mind when it was just little cute kicks but at the moment it just feels horrible. DH thinks I'm a mean mummy for moaning about it all the time :rofl:

Right I need to think of some interesting meal ideas to get at the supermarket...


----------



## chrissie33

Blondie, I am totally with you!! Dont get me wrong, I love diddy more than anything but does he/she really have to move so much and stretch out so much? I feel like I permanently have his/her bum pushing up at my stomach making me feel sick and then I get big hard lumps one side or the other which are actually starting to hurt.... DH keeps laughing at me as I am grimacing, especially when diddy seems the headbutt my bladder / cervix - thats a lovely experience!!! hahahaha. I do have nicer movements during the night though, when I get back into bed after another loo visit, when Diddy just seems to give little kicks / punches on my side where I lay my hand - makes me feel like we are interacting.... :) Cant wait for Diddy to start to go lower though to give my stomach a break for a bit......


----------



## MsEmski

Morning, morning all! Hope you're all well.

I wanted to say thanks for the comforting words from people last week when I was in tears and at my wit's end with SPD pain last week... So, thanks! It's still painful and I can't sleep, walk or get comfortable, but it'll all be over soon!

Has anyone thought about or actually packed their bags yet? I'm having a home birth, but am still preparing myself for the eventuality of being transfered to hospital. I'm usually a really light packer/bare essentials girl, so all these long, long lists (three bags?!?!) seem a bit over the top.

Have nice days everyone


----------



## MsEmski

Oh and I'm with Blondie and Chrissy- it's freaky as anything. The OH and I were BD ing over the weekend and it rather amused me when he kept getting kicked. Amused and freaked me out- it didn't just seem right!


----------



## ClaireLouise

Ha ha oh ladies me too!! I get a bum poking out here, a knee rolling about there! And it can really stop you in your tracks cant it! Especially the kicks to the ninny! Ouchee!

Got some painful twinges last night just under my bump and slept in total for about 3 hours. I was booted awake for most of it so im knackered today! And the buses are on strike so i had to get my OH to give me a lift (which i preferred, i might tell him there on strike more often ;) ).

Is it too late to get a birthing ball? Where can i get them from? Are they just yoga balls? Oh, and im gonna have to fork out for a pregnancy pillow, sleep is becoming quite difficult, even though im not due for another 7 weeks! :(


----------



## jem_5500

please can someone inform me about why it is good to have a birthing ball, so many of you mention them and i have no idea :D i feel i am missing out!


----------



## MsEmski

I've looked around at the birthing balls, they seem to be identical to the yoga/sports balls. I think Argos and Tesco do their own brand for between a fiver/tenner.


----------



## ClaireLouise

MsEmski said:


> I've looked around at the birthing balls, they seem to be identical to the yoga/sports balls. I think Argos and Tesco do their own brand for between a fiver/tenner.

Aww brill! I have Tesco vouchers too, so that will be handy!

To those poor ladies with SPD, i find turning over in bed really painful, right in the groin area! I feel like the muscles there are stretched to their limits and it hurts the inside of my thighs - right at the top of them where they meet my ninny. But i dont have that much trouble walking up and down stairs or anything like that. Is this classed as minor SPD or something else? :shrug:


----------



## chrissie33

I have a yoga ball that is the same thing basically. They are good because they help keep you sitting upright and allow you to rotate your pelvis and encourage baby into better postion. I am going to use mine at my desk at home when I move my computer there to work from home next week - better than an office chair as it allows you to sit comfy with your hips higher than your knees which is meant to encourage baby to be head down in the right position. My little monster is head down but back to back at the moment so am keeping fingers crossed I can get him/her to move so facing my back instead...... who knows...lol


----------



## MsEmski

ClaireLouise said:


> MsEmski said:
> 
> 
> I've looked around at the birthing balls, they seem to be identical to the yoga/sports balls. I think Argos and Tesco do their own brand for between a fiver/tenner.
> 
> Aww brill! I have Tesco vouchers too, so that will be handy!
> 
> To those poor ladies with SPD, i find turning over in bed really painful, right in the groin area! I feel like the muscles there are stretched to their limits and it hurts the inside of my thighs - right at the top of them where they meet my ninny. But i dont have that much trouble walking up and down stairs or anything like that. Is this classed as minor SPD or something else? :shrug:Click to expand...

Hurrah! I need to find my clubcard and start collecting points again 

SPD can be so different for so many people- I've had mine since 14 weeksish and although it started out with the kicked-in-the-groin-with-a-knife feeling, it's progressed to other pains and I don't notice it as much.
Does sound like it though. If the pain is bad, an icepack works better on the groin than a heatpad, DO NOT push through any pain- it seriously makes it worse. Try and be as symmetrical as you can be with all your movements, and listen to your pain now as it may well get worse.

x


----------



## ClaireLouise

Ahhh i see, iv read about that. I may tell my MW about it at my next appointment then. Iv tried turning with my legs together etc, still hurts! I have been putting up with it for about 2 months but its never got really really bad, just turning in bed which is sooo painful. I look like a disabled sea lion rolling about! Nope, make that walrus!

Ice pack, gotcha. Thanks for the advice MsEmski, gonna try that tonight!


----------



## Blondie

Oh dear I've just been back to Asda and spent more on baby :rofl: - I'm dangerous with a debit card at the moment :)

Got some pram/moses basket bedding bundles reduced from £8 to £4 for a fleece blanket, 2 fitted sheets and a flat sheet. Got some car sun shields, some new baby vests and sleep suits in white seeing as I realised I had nothing in case baby was a small one and I bought a gorgeous white fluffy pram suit for £10 which will make the baby look like Izzy one of our cats but I couldn't resist. Also got scratch mitts and nipple cream whilst out so my shopping list is now down to bath, toys / bouncer and clothes for me in hospital :happydance:

God knows what I'll do on maternity leave now I've bought pretty much everything :rofl:

Oooh and I've had an email saying my Quinny Buzz 4 and car seat etc have now all been despatched so should hopefully be with me tomorrow :happydance:

DH just phoned to say he is finishing work early (used me as an excuse - said he has to take me to midwife :rofl: ) so I'm going to miss out on my afternoon nap now :( but hey ho at least I can save getting up to go to kitchen now for a cuppa as DH can make me one when he gets back in 20 minutes :rofl:


----------



## jem_5500

sounds like u doing well blondie, xx

I am missing shopping as bank charge me 70 quid or going 2 pound overdrawn and wont give me any of it back! Not amused!

with regards birth ball-i have visions i will fall of it!


----------



## xkirstyx

hey just back from midwife app and baby Jack is doing fine and is head down now. got antenatal class 2nyt iv missed the 1st 1 but she said iv just to keep going till i catch up.
i have packed my hospital bag aswell just got a few wee daft things to put in like toothbrush and hairbrush, magazines and munches in it but iv ran out of space so gotta but nappies and blanket in diff bag and get OH to pbring in his going home outfit when im in. hehe oooooooh cant wait to meet my baby! x


----------



## DizzyMoo

Been to the consultant this morning & she has agreed to induce me !! 
God i'm so pleased i don't have to plead, beg & cry at her when i get to the end like i did with josh. Due to spd/pgp she has agreed that 16th november (38+3) i've to go in to be checked if i am ready they will get me going then, If not then i will have an appointment asap within day or 2 to be induced! WOOOOOOOOOOOP!! 
So 16th november ish for me, I'm due 27th. 

I'm waiting on some results of a pee sample ( see seperate thread ) as they found somert in. She has said i'm measuring perfect for dates/size etc although did comment how small & neat my bump is but then went on to say i'm not very tall so not much belly room so baby is probably very tightly tucked in. But overall was happy, She did say the physio won't be any good for me & the spd but said aquanatal would be more beneficial but i cant go coz ive got josh so she was a little miffed at that but hey what can i do! 

Overall very happy i got an approx inducement date !!

OMG 9wks today i could possibly be getting induced !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jem_5500

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lozziepop

Ladies I am in panic mode!! 

Is anyone else feeling unprepared and freaked out that our due dates are getting ever so close now??!!

Please tell me I'm not the only person feeling like this?!

Today my bump has changed, I have been carrying quite low and always felt like my bump was heavy and low down, now today after much wriggling from lil man my bump has moved higher up :shrug: I have been feeling bit off balance since this happened. Anyone else been through the same??

I was told by a friend this is because baby is now in head down position and getting ready, is this right? (at my last midwife appointment few weeks ago baby was in breech position)

I'm now 8 weeks away from my due date and as each day passes I'm getting more nervous!! EEK! Don't get me wrong I am looking forward to finally meeting my little man but I am also sooooo not ready!!


----------



## DizzyMoo

When baby goes head down ie engaged your bump normally drops not rises. I would be inclined to say he/she got into a different position or just that your bump is still changing as they do, They turn that much that one day can be head down to the next being breech. 
You might wake tomorrow feeling baby is lying across your belly & not vertical making your belly again change shape. 

I'm not yet in panic mode even though i'll be having baby 2wks earlier i'm still ok, I think i'll shit myself the day before though lol


----------



## bloodbinds

I'm soooooo not ready. I still need to find a Flat, move in, decorate babys room, set it all up, pack hospital bag, get loads of baby stuff...


im soooooooooooo unprepared. Baby, stay in there!!! Lol.


----------



## Anna1982

Im ready bring it on lol

potentially 6 weeks to induction now! woohoo

this little man is low down got midwife on wednesday, see what she says hes doing


----------



## Lozziepop

bloodbinds said:


> I'm soooooo not ready. I still need to find a Flat, move in, decorate babys room, set it all up, pack hospital bag, get loads of baby stuff...
> 
> 
> im soooooooooooo unprepared. Baby, stay in there!!! Lol.

Glad I'm not the only one who is looking for somewhere to live whilst getting so close to due date!
I haven't even thought about hospital bag yet.
Baby really needs to stay in there for me! lol


----------



## Blondie

Has anyone got any inspiration on nighties, dressing gown to pack in hospital bags? I don't own any nightwear and I'm struggling to see the point of buying expensive maternity nighties etc when I won't be pregnant for much longer :rofl:

Hmm I'm getting to the boring bit of shopping now and it's no fun!


----------



## MsEmski

I really hate nighties- haven't worn them since I was about 12... I do have a short jersey skirt from TopShop that I thought I'd use for labour. It should give me a little more dignity. And then loads of vest tops and I'm going to get a value pack of men's pj bottoms as they're a lot more roomy and generally plain dar colours.

As for all the other stuff, I keep thinking "must pack bag", shortly followed by "must write shopping list".

It really is the boring stuff! Think I might just look around and see what'll do from what I have at home already- would much prefer to spend the money on other stuff.

Oh... And maternity pads? They look identical to the horrid pads I was given when I started on my periods back in the eighties... There's a reason why I don't use pads. The squelching and rustling noise they make when you walk. Euuurrrggghhh.


----------



## Anna1982

i wear a long nightie with pj bottoms under

try avoid light colors they show leakage which is embarrasing!! got mine from asda the nighties are black and white and the bottoms are black.

got black pants too

I couldnt believe how much blood there was, lol, but it does ease

take a black bag for dirty clothes keeps everything sepeate when you pack to come home

like I said I have midwifeon wednesday, wonder what she will have to say this time. shes meant to see me every week according to the consultant, well its every 2 to 3 weeks

think theres a pregnancy bug here there 6 women pregnant on my street!

Im so tired tonight I think it will overtake the spd pain, I need a good sleep, 

trying to get the house deep cleaned so its all done for baby, then I only have to do light work near the times (I have wooden floors which are a cow to clean)

ahh wel thats me for tonight, night ladies


----------



## Seraphim

Well, I could have written most of what you girls have in the last 3 pages ;)
(except you Anna :p I'm ignoring your eagerness ;))

Last few days bubs has moved from her *always* head down to who knows what, belly looks very different and something is rubbing on my rib and hurting.

I had hydro this morning, so pretty knackered.

Just waiting for my nursing jammies to arrive, then I can pack the bag.
Next few weeks will be full of curtain making and painting - for the whole house!
My dodgey leg is twice the size of the other one :S I hope it holds out for a little longer!

QUESTION:
Is anybody else getting weird pinchy feelings in (what I think must be my) cervix??
It doesn't seem to coincide with a thump like the OOo kicked in the bits! kinda feeling.


----------



## Anna1982

lol I guess Im ready as I already have a baby at home, so know exactly what Im in store for times two lol

I have to admit labor scares me but its not like it can be avoided! so hey onwards lol

cant believe morgans ten and a half months old its gone sooooo fast!


----------



## DizzyMoo

I'm also looking for somewhere to live so its kinda getting a little more urgent now but i'm gonna find the expense a problem. It would be cheaper to stay where i am & save up a little more before moving, As baby will be in my bedroom but i desperately want to decorate & i don't want to if i'm going to end up moving, Or i find a 3 bed house ive then got the removals cost & i'd need to carpet the whole house as they remove all flooring here & then i'd need to decorate 1 room at a time... buy xmas presents & any other baby & maternity bits out of the £500 grant ... thats not going to happen either :(
So i really dont know what to do :( 

Anyhoo had joshs 1st parents evening at nursery tonight since he started in January & i'm glowing with pride to say the least, Apparently he is doing things age 5 children do & his key worker had nothing but praise for him & said he is one of the most polite,helpful & friendly children there so i'm one happy mummy!!!!! 

Also got his nursery photos back they had taken last wk & i so gotta show you all, I'm just so proud & beaming its unreal!!!

So today has been the best day in a long time :)


----------



## bloodbinds

Ohh, show us Moo!! Hehe.

I hope you can sort out the living situation. Come live here with me! I'm flat hunting tomorrow, but i can change the 2 bedroom to 5! Hehe.


----------



## DizzyMoo

Argh the proofs i've got aint big enough, My mum scanned em & emailed em to me but if i zoom in to make em bigger they go blurred :( so you cant see em properly :( I'm going to get them put on a disc then i can upload them properly & get them printed & blown up better for my living room. 

I'd defo need 3 bedrooms so you find a house big enough for all of us & im there :) 
ooooh must have garden & allow pets of course hehehe





bloodbinds said:


> Ohh, show us Moo!! Hehe.
> 
> I hope you can sort out the living situation. Come live here with me! I'm flat hunting tomorrow, but i can change the 2 bedroom to 5! Hehe.


 



Attached Files:







joshpiccies.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## snugglebot

nursing jammies :dohh: I never even thought of that...I guess my tshirts that I am wearing now wouldn't quite work...

I really don't want to think about packing my bags yet....


----------



## Seraphim

;)

Not that I plan on having an audience (for feeding or at all really... oo listen to grumpy here ;)) But I know comfy new jammies will save the day if I have to stay in for any reason, and I want to make BF as hassle free as possible. Just ordered the medela swing pump *fingers crossed*


----------



## Shazzy-babee

novermber is gettin close now ladies :)


----------



## KaeRit21

im getting reallllly nervous as it gets closer so many "oh..my..gods..." and "what-ifs" going on

xxx


----------



## snugglebot

Seraphim said:


> ;)
> 
> Not that I plan on having an audience (for feeding or at all really... oo listen to grumpy here ;)) But I know comfy new jammies will save the day if I have to stay in for any reason, and I want to make BF as hassle free as possible. Just ordered the medela swing pump *fingers crossed*

ooooo the swing pump that is what I want too!!


----------



## soootired

aaahhhhh November its getting so close and i am due on the 5th. Havent even moved to the new house yet, the walls are up but are being plastered this week, then painted then the new carpet is going down next week. I have to be out of this place on the 1st october ahhhhhhhh.

Worst of all is that my partner has just told me we have to paint the whole house including the nursery!!!! in magnolia or white trade paint as the plaster wont have time to dry properly for normal paint :-(((. So much for my farm animal theme. any ideas to make a magnolia nursery slightly more girly and fun, we think even stickers might be out :-( but have thought about putting food dye in the paint lol

Seraphim, i get this to like little electric shocks in your bits lol, i have seen a few posts from others too so guessing its normal


----------



## MommaBunni

Does anybody elses lady bits hurt?! For the past few days it has hurt a lot when I walk and especially when I roll over in bed, the pain wakes me up from my sleep if I change positions. Should I call my doctor? I go in on Monday, but that's a week away...

And I wish I didn't live in the States... the HR person I talked to today made me feel like I was going to have to deliver at work and then put LO to work himself! Very annoying. 
*sigh* 

Let's all chip in and just buy an apartment complex and we can all live together!


----------



## jem_5500

SOunds like it could be SPD/PGP so worth a check out bunni,

Glad you had a good day Dizzy really nice to se eyour upbeat xxx

My husband is a gumpy shite, how he is going to cope with bubs espec when going back to work is beyond me. Cats always get us up at 6 kinda a given now, i am not worried as I know it will be when we up when bubs comes, His alarm goes off at 6:20 so not as i he loses an hours kip. He was a grumpy shite again this morning ahrdly said 2 words sulked as he had to eed the cats, and clean out the litter he he, and reused breakast the lot. Bit pathetic and i it continues when baby comes heaven helps him!!

I am planning on pottering again today, may have a nother private music lesson starting so thats cash in the kitty!!! 

Have a good day my lovelies and take it easy xxx


----------



## bloodbinds

Nice idea Bunni! Haha.

I had TWO dreams last night of going into labour.

The first one, my mum went into labour and had the baby for me?!? And i was annoyed as she hadnt asked to do it, and i wanted to experience child birth.

And the second the doctor was coming onto me while i was having contractions! I was like, you're very cute and everything, but right now i'm trying to squeeze a tiny person out of me, so we'll talk later -lol!

I blame you girls for talking about november coming up so quickly!!


----------



## Oushka

Soootired, I can empathise with the painting of new walls! Ours have been repainted now but I remember just wanting to get the house in order and decorated... maybe you could make/buy some 'bunting' and hang it from the ceiling?
Ill post a pic later (when I find the camera) of mine.

Have consultant appt today, at nice hospital - have just been reading a letter cc'd to me from crap hospital & Im so glad Im not there anymore...
They have me down as 24 weeks when I was 30 at the time and they booked my 34 week growth scan for when I was 36 weeks! They also put the wrong current dose of my meds and then advised I should increase to my current amount from the incorrect lesser amount!
Ive already written to complain but this letter only just arrived yesterday so Ill have to write an addition to it now :(
Thankfully I still have the appt at a different hospital (albeit an hours drive away) but Im keeping it until Durham give me a new appt there!

Blondie - was it Asda Living with the bedding? Ill pop in on my way to appt later.

Hope everyone has a lovely day!


----------



## lou1979

I cant believe my baby is going to be here next month how scary is that!!!!!

Oh im so excited yay!!!

not long now wooohooooo


----------



## RaeRae

It's insanely close now but it still seems so far away!! I had to pop down to the nursery I worked in last year earlier and I hadn't seen them since July and they actually gasped when they saw me. Nobody think I'm gonna make it past 36 weeks coz of how big I am. 

Does anyone get the feeling like the baby is moving right in the join between your leg and your pelvis? Its so so weird! Its like he's moving in my leg!


----------



## Blondie

Oushka said:


> Soootired, I can empathise with the painting of new walls! Ours have been repainted now but I remember just wanting to get the house in order and decorated... maybe you could make/buy some 'bunting' and hang it from the ceiling?
> Ill post a pic later (when I find the camera) of mine.
> 
> Have consultant appt today, at nice hospital - have just been reading a letter cc'd to me from crap hospital & Im so glad Im not there anymore...
> They have me down as 24 weeks when I was 30 at the time and they booked my 34 week growth scan for when I was 36 weeks! They also put the wrong current dose of my meds and then advised I should increase to my current amount from the incorrect lesser amount!
> Ive already written to complain but this letter only just arrived yesterday so Ill have to write an addition to it now :(
> Thankfully I still have the appt at a different hospital (albeit an hours drive away) but Im keeping it until Durham give me a new appt there!
> 
> Blondie - was it Asda Living with the bedding? Ill pop in on my way to appt later.
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely day!

Hi Oushka - yes it is indeed Asda Living at the Arniston Retail Park - bedding is to your left as you go in though it is easy to miss as you have to look around the corner of the first aisle on the left :)

If you like very cute pram suits then just at the top of the escalators they have gorgeous fluffy white pram suits for £10 hung up in the girls clothes section which are adorable :)

Good luck shopping :) and at the hospital :)


----------



## Blondie

Hoping my pram might arrive today as the shop changed it's status to despatched yesterday :happydance:

Also just reserved the baby bath set from Argos which I will go and pick up later and I'd better check out tesco for boring nighties and dressing gown for hospital :( Boring!! Though it's guaranteed I will end up coming back with more baby clothes :rofl: - though luckily for my DH the baby clothes in Tesco aren't as nice as the Asda ones :)


----------



## lou1979

rae i hear you!!!

its weird but its like you say a wiggling right on the crease of your groin how odds that!


----------



## RaeRae

lou1979 said:


> rae i hear you!!!
> 
> its weird but its like you say a wiggling right on the crease of your groin how odds that!

OH MY GOD!! Thank god it's not just me!!! I was thinking I was a freak with a baby growing in my leg or something.


----------



## lou1979

RaeRae said:


> lou1979 said:
> 
> 
> rae i hear you!!!
> 
> its weird but its like you say a wiggling right on the crease of your groin how odds that!
> 
> OH MY GOD!! Thank god it's not just me!!! I was thinking I was a freak with a baby growing in my leg or something.Click to expand...

Your not alone, iv e been feeling this for about 2 weeks, im sure i never had this with my boys but then again this baby is 2 weeks ahead by growth scan and i have low water so maybe thats why im feeling it more?


----------



## Blondie

Mines still kicking around up near my ribs so luckily it's leaving me alone down there for now :)

Going to buy a gym ball today as just sitting leaning back on the sofa is too uncomfy now - I have to keep trying to tip baby forward so it stops making me feel so sick.


----------



## RaeRae

Yeah, this one was measuring about 4 weeks ahead on he last scan. I was getting it in the ribs pretty badly last week but I think he's dropped down a bit coz I'm definitely breathing easier.


----------



## lou1979

At my scan 3 weeks ago baby had hands infront of face, so im wondering if its fingers i can feel poking me there LOLOLOL!!


----------



## jem_5500

hello

as piddling about putting clothes pics up i thought i would add my babies as i said i would 3 weeks ago, dizzy can stop nagging now :D

https://i620.photobucket.com/albums/tt284/jospencer82/September014.jpg
https://i620.photobucket.com/albums/tt284/jospencer82/September031.jpg
https://i620.photobucket.com/albums/tt284/jospencer82/September035.jpg
https://i620.photobucket.com/albums/tt284/jospencer82/September037.jpg

And with regards to down there and being booted...god its annoying..mine is constant on the frigging bladder!!


----------



## Seraphim

Jem, they are lovely pusscats!!

I just realised the pram etc will be arriving tomorrow! Eek!!
(great eBay bargain-ness)

I'm a little relieved I'm not the only one who has to paint the whole house yet!!!!
My mum is coming over on Monday - we have to make 4 pairs of curtains for downstairs, and then hopefully 2 pairs for our bedroom. We've got tools and crap everywhere - piles of skirting boards on the landing, spare doors, banisters, all kinds which I'm just about to move out of LO's room. I suppose I should take some pictures now and update them as it starts to become 'the nursery' :D

Still not sure how much to splash out on the cotbed mattress.
I think I'm goint to get a less expensive sprung one, and then if we need to replace it later once all the being sick etc is over then we'll get a fresh one.
(I kinda think the same about birth to potty reusable nappies... sized ones don't seem such a bad idea really, I might WANT fresher ones by half way through! ;))

The 'garden' has been transformed rom a jungle, the back hedge has been cropped and laid. Builders coming on Thursday to see can we get stuck in and build the garage. Erk, anyone got a quiet life I could borrow????


----------



## MsEmski

Cute cats  I love cats 

I've been reading loads about fetal positioning- is anyone doing this to help encourage the LO to not be breech or back-to-back? A few tips: try not to spend too much time leaning backwards on a comfy settee/chair, try to spend 10 minutes a couple of times a day on all fours with your arse in the air (?!), go swimming/float in the bath on your front.

Trying to help make labour as pain-free as possible


----------



## Blondie

Just reserved a chest of drawers at argos and a gym ball aswell :) Do you think if I go to Argos to pick them up I can get someone to load the 20kg set of drawers in my car for me - it's so annoying not looking pregnant as people just assume I can manage everything :rofl: - I might mention it at the check out and say I can only buy them if someone can put them in the car for me.

No chance of me being able to lounge back on the sofa anymore as baby makes it really uncomfortable for me so I have to spend most of my time leaning forward now so hopefully baby won't end up back to back. Main reason for me getting gym ball is so that I can sit more comfy at home in an evening. I do loads of pilates anyway so will no doubt use it for excercise aswell but I just want to be comfy sitting for a change.

Love your cats Jem - mine are currently asleep next to me on the sofa. I so wish I was a cat sometimes - ours have the life of luxury :rofl:


----------



## jem_5500

they certainly do have life of luxury thats for sure! I Just vacumned...ouch... and they are currently hiding! wimps.

I wish my bath was big enough to float on my tummy in! its hard enough lying on my back he he.

its miserable here and Pickle just gone outside...she doesnt seem to mind rain...strange girl.

I reckon someone will load up the car blondie I love argos :D


----------



## Blondie

Indie is terrified of the hoover but Izzy has the advantage of being deaf so is completely fearless and just chases me around with it :rofl: - they are both house cats though as Izzy would just do something stupid if she went out (she did escape the other week by jumping out of the first floor window).

Hmm I might have some lunch now and then nip out to Tesco / Argos and pick up all the bits and pieces I need :)


----------



## MrsR2004

Lovely pusstats, so cute!

wow seems like there is alot of sudden organisation going on :wacko: I am on the look for some nighties and pj's too, ones suitable for feeding, in dark colours, not too short and with short sleeves -not having alot of luck! :shrug:

Can definately identify with the very low dragging in the pelvic/bladder area, it's quite surprising sometimes and I struggle to get up as its so heavy!

Good luck to all you ladies looking to move, hope it's not too stressful, we still have painting to do, carpets to fit, furniture to put up etc so not organised ourselves.

Off to diabetes clinic and to see consultant tomorrow about my GD, am nervous for some reason. Also having another private 4d scan tomorrow night so am very excited to see the changes since 26 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Blondie

Ooooh my Quinny Buzz 4 and car seat etc have all just arrived which means I can now leave the house to go to Argos and collect all my other bits and pieces :rofl: - poor DH will have a lot of stuff to move around for me later :)


----------



## jem_5500

it is a hive of activity! We were not emabarking on DIY as thought it was all done and it now we having a conservatory built before ours collapses!!!

i love pusscats can we see urs blondie. trying to convince branston he should sleep he has other ideas!!!

pickle is still out in rain hhhmmmmm

emjoy your tesures blondie xxx


----------



## Anna1982

hiya

Ive spent the morning on the phone to virgin trying to sort out there new rules on luggage! they want to charge me to take 2 car seats and a double buggy!! according to them you can only take either or from november! stupid airline

on a plus got some more co codamols from the docs, he asked if I really needed them, Im like well es I wouldnt be asking if not!

got the new tesco catalogue ma do some online shopping

got midwife tomorrow at 10am cant wait


----------



## chrissie33

Good to see you sounding better dizzy - the pics are adorable!!

I went to Asda last night and got the Johnsons baby box and a box of nappies - bargains - I so love bargains!!

Slept a bit better last night, had 2 hour sleeps before waking so managed to get a fair bit of sleep. Good thing really as I have yoga tonight so wont get home till after 9. I did notice, if anyone interested, that Asda have pink yoga / fitness balls on offer for £5!

Hope you all have a great afternoon, catch you later xx


----------



## Seraphim

Is anybody else wondering how come we can be such smart women but have all this DIY left to do at this stage! ;)

MrsR2004 : La Redoute and Blooming Marvellous have good maternity night shirts etc - I posted a 20% off for La Redoute somewhere a few pages back too.


----------



## Oushka

Woo! Back from consultant/booking in appt & we are 3/5th engaged :party: 
Lovely consultant, very funny man - said we can deliver in MLU as long as my TFT's come back at 2 or less... ermm... they are currently 9ish so not long to work on getting them down (which I cant actually influence anyway...).

Scan date changed to the following week now tho :( due to training at the hospital - but it just means we'll be one day closer to b-day so we dont mind :)

Popped into asda living & got loads of bedding, creams, a couple of books & ABBA singstar for OH :rofl: (He is almost 40 but was chuffed when we gave it to him...)

Pooped now tho... need to find energy/inclination to make dinner... Im happy with cereal but if I suggest crunchy nut cornflakes to OH another night running he may just pack up & leave :)


----------



## Blondie

You can always send him down the road to our house Oushka - our variety is Rice Krispies :rofl:


----------



## Oushka

Blondie said:


> You can always send him down the road to our house Oushka - our variety is Rice Krispies :rofl:

:rofl: I managed to put a couple of jackets in the oven & he's keeping busy singing along to his new game... I would love to get video evidence but the camera is next to him :haha:


----------



## DizzyMoo

yum just had jacket spud with melted red leicester cheese on & omg how yum!

How are we all? 

I'm again feeling better still a little bunged & sniffly & with the odd cough now but nothing like i was thank god.

Get my ssmg signed tomorrow & i've finally got my housing inspection in the morning so that i can transfer to a 3 bed as soon as i find one. with 9wks til induction i wanna get out of here & in the new one asap but josh has suddenly said he dont want to move & he got really upset i feel so bad :(


----------



## MsEmski

Mmmm, cheese... Mmmmm...

My OH is finally getting the hang of cooking and we ate shepards pie tonight, with crispy cheesy topping. Yummy!

Good news about the house Dizzy, your son will come around once he sees the new place and realises how much more space he'll have.

I've been having what I hope are BHs and not proper contractions. Oh and feel like I might explode from eating a double portion of the pie. Ooops!


----------



## DizzyMoo

I keep telling him he will have more room for new toys, but he just gets upset i really didn't think he'd be bothered :( 

But moving house & having a baby at the same time is a lot for him to take in i guess. 
I just hope it don't take 9wks to find somewhere, its gonna be a struggle as it is *sigh*


----------



## MsEmski

They're usually pretty good at quickly finding and allocating places around here. Do they still do the thing where they give a grant for decoration/carpeting too? You could tempt him with decorating his room as he'd like it to be? Worked for my little sister and brother when we had to move as kids!


----------



## DizzyMoo

There are 3 bed houses available its all about priority though, Coz i haven't got baby yet i'm not as needy for a 3bed if ya get me, so someone with 2 kids+ would immediately get priority, The only house i get is ones they put on " express " which basically means 1st come 1st serve no matter of circumstances & they only go on express after going on the normal " available " list & that nobody has picked them if ya get me. 

And nope we don't have decorating grants here or anything they stopped them years ago, Our council doesn't rent out houses either. The houses are done through a housing association now, So i'd have to pay for the whole house to be carpeted/floored & decorated :(


----------



## bloodbinds

I found the most perfect flat today, it's £550 a month though, and council will only give me £500 - so we offered him £525, but it's such a nice place that i doubt he's going to let it go for that much, so i am tempted to offer him the whole £550 to be honest. I just want to get somewhere sorted as soon as possible!


----------



## soootired

MrsR2004 said:


> Lovely pusstats, so cute!
> 
> wow seems like there is alot of sudden organisation going on :wacko: I am on the look for some nighties and pj's too, ones suitable for feeding, in dark colours, not too short and with short sleeves -not having alot of luck! :shrug:
> 
> Can definately identify with the very low dragging in the pelvic/bladder area, it's quite surprising sometimes and I struggle to get up as its so heavy!
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies looking to move, hope it's not too stressful, we still have painting to do, carpets to fit, furniture to put up etc so not organised ourselves.
> 
> Off to diabetes clinic and to see consultant tomorrow about my GD, am nervous for some reason. Also having another private 4d scan tomorrow night so am very excited to see the changes since 26 weeks :happydance:

jojo mama bebe have a nice strappy plum colour nighty, with strappy that you can unclip. I have 15% code somewhere, just have to dig it out.


----------



## xkirstyx

hehe i just spent £125 on mothercare online :blush:


----------



## Rebaby

Good evening ladies! I haven't been about much due to work but i only have three shifts left now so feel like i can't really complain!

All is well here, had a midwife appointment today with a lovely midwife who i hadn't met before, and she was fab. Everything okay with me, and LO is now head down instead of transverse :happydance: Heartbeat nice and strong, and measuring on the top line of my customised growth chart :thumbup: So we are very pleased!

Also had 2nd antenatal class tonight, which i was feeling a bit apprehensive about as OH had to work (nightshift) so i had to go alone, but it was fine, everyone seems lovely and even though i have heard/read a lot of the info before, it's good to meet people at a similar stage and chat about it, and next week we're talking about pain and pain relief and methods of coping and practicing some massage/labour positions etc so that just be good (providing OH can get the night off work that is! :dohh:)

You're definitely not the only one who doesn't feel ready lozziepop, we have moved house already, as you know, but there is still plenty we haven't done/got ready, and i do occasionally panic, but it is balanced out i think by how impatient i am to meet him/her and how much i want it to be november already, so it's swings and roundabouts. Some days i am one extreme and some totally the other :shrug:


----------



## bloodbinds

I have just noticed that one of my breasts is significantly larger than the other. Hmmm.


----------



## Anna1982

morning ladies

i feel crap ive got a stonking cold, morgans had it for a few days no wonder hes been crying
wish i could curl up in bed but it hurts

ive got midwife today, so will let you know how it goes.


----------



## jem_5500

Hi lovelies, 

your all going spending crazy! :D

Dizzy sorry i keep missing you-glad you feeling better and hope the house comes through soon and i will come and help :D.

Anna sorry your coldy, tis the season unortunatley! :(

bloodbinds, great news about the place honey, when could you move in? fingers crossed x

My flamin cousin invited himsel again this weekend-para in army. he is doing a sniper course scared to say no :D He took p last time so I reuse to waste fri aternoon waiting for him to be stodd down so i told him my DH will pcik him up from work. 

I am teaching sat morning so he will have to get out of bed (sofa bed in lounge) and then i managede to persuade mum that she wanted to do us a roast sunday pm- i am going to drop cousin of ther then go to inlaws or tea and cake and eat roast with paretns then tell cousin i will drop him off on way home sunday night so we do not lose our evening again.

this was our one free weekend in sept i am exhausted thinking about it-mind with a trip to pets at home and asda saturday- New shop so 10%off everything! and baby event then an aternoon kip hopeully i wont spend much time with him. Goping to get take away friday and he can pay for what he wants!

whats everyones plans today? hope peopl arent working too hard xx


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Hi girls don't remember if I've ever posted in here! :D If not, I'm Ellie, 23 - well 24 tomorrow! ARGH getting old! - and I'm 32+5 weeks pregnant with a boy. We shall be calling him Joshua Stephen Peter. Stephen is OH's dad's name and Peter is my dad's name so we thought it would be nice.

Really excited about today as we pick up our new car!:happydance:(wow it feels weird to say that!) OH is still learning to drive so we can't go anywhere just yet, but I have faith in him to pass soon. He's hoping to do so before LO arrives so he can take me to the hospital himself. He'll probably spend the afternoon cleaning it if I know him so at least I can relax for a bit lol

On a different note, xmas won't be long! Looking forward to this year, as we will have Josh with us and it'll be his first xmas. Next year we will be making it more special as he'll know what's going on by then. What are you all doing for xmas?


----------



## DizzyMoo

Aw jem just think we could be having our bumps around the same time now with me being induced hehe.

Well josh has a cold too, seems he caught my snottyness from other day & now hes streaming & coughing grrr.

I've got house inspection at 10.30 then midwife at 11 how on earth im meant to hot foot it down in time i dont know, Ill be ushering inspection lady round on skates :dohh:
Get my ssmg form signed & posted, & them i'm gonna check out our new leisure centre which has apparently now re-opened after major renevation so gonna see if its ok to take josh down he wants to go swimming :) 

Bump was proper kicking this morning & me belly was doing mexican waves, Josh saw this & disappeared .. came back with his toy hammer & said " now look jaxon stop hitting mummy or i'm gonna bash ya " :rofl: I just burst out laughing it was soooooo funny bless him ! lol 

Right off to make a brew & feed josh , let the moggy in & feed her & tidy before this woman comes..back in a bit x


----------



## jem_5500

u dont do too much missy you will hurt yoursel again xxx


----------



## Anna1982

well back from the midwife!

measuring 36 weeks instead on 31,
urine fine
blood pressure fine

and oh babys 1 5th engaged!

argh


----------



## RaeRae

Yay Anna!

I can't wait for my next clinic appointment. It's doing my head in not knowing what's happening!


----------



## Seraphim

Everything in here is changing rapidly eh!

So who's going to be first (induced) and who do we think is going to have the first LO determined to be the first to make an entrance??

My breastpump and bits and bobs arrived today, cream, shields, milk bags, extra storage bottles. Eek. Still waiting on my jammies so I can pack my H-bag :(

The travel system and baby craddle arrived yday. Freaked me out a bit tbh. Anybody else feeling a bit 'omg this is really happening then!?'

I half killed myself painting in the nursery yday. I am soooooooooo sore. But I know I've got to get back up there in a minute and carry on if we're ever going to be ready for this lil munchkin.

Got another load of stuff on ebay, tons more to put on too. Saving that for when we're more ready and I need a sat down job.

Right, 10 more minutes then action-lady!


----------



## Blondie

I'm still saying it's going to be Anna or RaeRae to go first :)


----------



## Seraphim

Blondie said:


> I'm still saying it's going to be Anna or RaeRae to go first :)

They're both being induced yeah?

Oh and Lou is having a c-sec on 27th October


----------



## RaeRae

I'm having a section. Should be getting my date on tuesday after the next growth scan. They said last time ideally they would do a section when I'm 38 weeks so that's the 19th to the 23rd of October but it may need to be done earlier. 

So I've got 5 weeks at most.


----------



## Anna1982

and ive got six till induction lol

if he doesnt decide to come early

maybe my dates are wrong


----------



## Blondie

Just back from midwife and baby is hiding near my back so we struggled to find a proper heartbeat but baby was busy kicking the midwife so she wasn't too concerned :rofl:

fundal height is now 29cm which has increased 2cm from 2 weeks ago but my weight is still the same so baby is growing and I'm shrinking apparently - not good when I'm a stick insect anyway. I've been told to keep eating lots of cake and hopefully my weight will go up before I see her again in 2 weeks :)

Baby is also very low at the moment but it will no doubt return back up to my ribs when I'm trying to get comfy on the sofa later :rofl:


----------



## xkirstyx

argh iv just gone crazy cleaning my house. so tired now though :( x


----------



## DizzyMoo

afternoon ladies !

Been to community midwife this morning, baby is apparently head very down which she said explains the intense feeling my bits are about to drop out lol
Heartbeat etc was fine so she's requested i go back in 3wks for yet another thyroid blood test GRR I'm so annoyed with the bloods being done its untrue!

Anyhoo had a house inspection this morning before they will let me transfer to a 3 bed & the woman was extremely snotty & picky & commented on the " dirt " on the kitchen floor ..which can i say i was sweeping as she arrived & had just sweeped dust into a pile & then she knocked so she was moaning about the pile i hadn't had chance to sweep up!! They are meant to look at the structure not what dust i hadn't sweeped GRRRRR.
All i had to do was empty shed of rubbish & then i'm done so i said it'll be done before i move but oh no she wants it doing before i get my name down for a house i tried explaining the vital extra weeks i can get my name down means alot as my baby will be here in 9wks & if she delays my app it means i've only got 7wks to find a house , be accepted, pack & move & get sorted for bumps arrival but oh no that wasn't her concern...anyway she just said if i put what needs to be binned in 1 pile/area of garden & seperate from anything else that will be fine... grr think she was totally blind to the fact the rubbish was in the shed so not to make the garden look a shit hole. Cant win can i. So i've got to pay a yard clearance type bloke to shift the stuff as its to heavy for me to lift. There are 3 houses to rent i can put my name down for but they are complete opposite ends of town & a massive walk to & from nursery everyday & up a bloody big hill too . This area used to be rough but apparently its changed as the people have since moved & new tenants are there but once an area gets a name it never leaves does it so i dunno what to do. Its 3 bed private front garden & rear, 1 living room & a dining kitchen & 3 decent bedrooms apparently but is that enough or should i be bothered about the areas previous history.. god i dont know!!
There is 1 house virtually across the road from me, but i wanted to move from here as joshs dad's bird lives here & i'm sick of bumping into him so by moving across the road wouldn't exactly help although i wouldn't have removal man costs lol

Josh is a little upset he keeps saying he doesn't want to move & i feel bad, so keep tryna say new bedroom which is bigger means more new toys etc & that we can properly decorate how he wants etc & that bump needs own bedroom but he said dont paint my bedroom mummy & jaxon (bump) can sleep with me & share my toys awwww :cry:

I'm sure once moved he'd be fine though, I'm sure he thinks all our things would get left behind.


----------



## soootired

:-(
just come back from consultant and she has suggested i go back on beta blockers, Feel bad as they are catagory D and would feel so guilty if something happened, but i am slowly getting worse and she thinks i will struggle with labour without them (and i have gota agree) Gona wait another couple of weeks though and on the + side she doesnt think there is much risk at that late and i will feel so much better.
I know how you feel about blood tests dizzymoo, i am getting used to them now though 
Hope all is well, everytime i come on here there is a few more pages been added, i never seem to be able to keep up lol


----------



## bloodbinds

Too bad SoooTired - but if they think its for the best...?

And my poor Moo! That is difficult, hopefully the area is fine now, but you can never be too careful. Hopefully Josh will come round to the idea of moving as well. Once he see's the new house it will all become exciting for him - lets hope!

Kirsty - take it easy! Slow yourself down or you'll do yourself a mischief! Lol.

anna + rae - omg, how scary! So soon for you both - you feeling ready? I know i wouldnt! Lol.


----------



## Seraphim

Ok girls, I need help. My brain isn't up to doing this solo...

Hospital Bag A (24 hour cover)
How many nappies etc will i need?

I'm gonna do a B bag to leave at home - otherwise I'll be taking a whole luggage set with me ;)


----------



## bloodbinds

Good question! Average nappies for baby a day is 12 i think (or is that max? hmm) so i'll be taking about 24 incase i'm there longer than a day - and if im longer than 2 days for any reason, i will ask someone to go out and get me some more!


----------



## Anna1982

I just put a while pack of siz one in

still feel wretched, making my way to the bathin a min

its a little scary its getting so close, but Im looking forward to eeting my second baby boy lol

I sore and fed up an dissapointed I cant play with morgan so much

Im worried about the babys size as well


----------



## Seraphim

12 a day - that's nuts.


----------



## RaeRae

I am not feeling ready but at the same time I am really fed up and want it over lol.

I'd rather he didn't come out before 36 weeks but I have a feeling he might try and break out soon.


----------



## bloodbinds

12 a day is nuts. My sister says she used about 15 a day to begin with! :-S hmmm.

Rae, i also have a feeling mine might to break out sooner rather than later - but just a feeling. My mum is convinced she's going to come out Friday the 13th! Lol.


----------



## RaeRae

LOL! Aww. All my family are making guesses and we're writing them all down. I'm going for the 14th of October.


----------



## DizzyMoo

You wont need 12, thats like saying you will change baby every 2 hours & i can honestly say no you dont need to. I never used 12 a day with josh when he was newborn thats just daft unless obviously needed which i cant see tbh. 
I've packed 8 nappies for my hospital bag , but same as i did when i was having josh i put a spare carrier with extra bits in i might need in case someone had to go back for more. 

ive been doing some digging about this new area i could move too & so far all seems well so i'm gonna ring my housing association back tomorrow & ask them to view the 3 houses there


----------



## jem_5500

i was told 8-10 ,

how are u all anna keep smiling chick xxx,

do u reckon the thoughts o baby coming early are wishul thinking ? :)


----------



## bloodbinds

Nice one Dizzy! Let us know what you think when you've viewed them.

And yes, i think thoughts of baby coming early is wishful thinking probably - at the same time though i'm not ready for her so i dunno why i'm wanting her to come earlier!! Lol.


----------



## Oushka

My family & in-laws are taking bets on our b-day too. There was some confusion re dates and our 14 weeks scan too so as far as my dates go (I was charting when ttc) I should be due 24th Oct... (our wedding anniversary) By scan its 5th Nov... But... that means I got my bfp at 3dpo?! (same sonographer my SiL had & she was given due date of 19th Oct... its since transpired she's due next week so I remain failry hopeful.

So, altho Im not allowed in the sweepstake Im going with somewhere between 20 - 30th Oct :rofl: 
Tho the way shes been carrying on (and the small leak I have) I think she'll try to make a break sooner... 
But in the back of my mind I still keep 5th Nov as our due date as otherwise Id go mad if I thought I only had 5 weeks to go but it turned out to be potentially double that.

Scan in 11 days tho so hopefully will get an idea of weight etc... Im fairly big all of a sudden and bubs has dropped, Ive lost a few big globs of plug, have a small leak - sickness has returned & my cervix is low - I just feel that something is going to happen sooner rather than later...

Of course, I could be very wrong and still be here mid-nov! :shrug:


----------



## RaeRae

Oooooooh I reckon Oushka is gonna go first!!


----------



## bloodbinds

Never know by the sound of it!!


should i be worried that everyone seems to be get growth scans etc, yet i've not been offered any kind of scan yet??


----------



## Tish Terror

hiya gals! 
I believe it MAY be wishful thinking but I keep having the same dream over and over that my baby girl will be born on Halloween! 
I think that would be wicked awesome!


----------



## Tish Terror

bloodbinds said:


> Never know by the sound of it!!
> 
> 
> should i be worried that everyone seems to be get growth scans etc, yet i've not been offered any kind of scan yet??

i don't believe i've been offered a scan either


----------



## KJunkie

In the states you usually only get one scan and that is the 20 week scan.


----------



## Anna1982

morning ladys

an extremely rough anna here

spent 5 hours on ward 10 last night! 
was getting pains in the abdoman, headache and black dots.
also had a pulse that was raised according to midwife there
I was monitored and alls well, wee dipped etc
looks like Im exhausted and may have pulled myself.
they have me measuring 41 weeks so have reffered me back to my consultant next week.

i feel horrible ive had about 2 hours sleep.


----------



## Seraphim

Anna :hugs:

Maybe I was having sympathy sleeplessness for you??
I'm feeling less than pretty this morning I tells ya :coffee:
Are you able to take it easy today?

Bloods - you only get a growth scan (after 20 weeks) to check if your weight/measurements seem out of line.

I've been up since 5.30 and was awake most of the night thinking about everything that needs to be done. My house is like a bomb has gone off - and I really need the carpenter to turn up and crack on so I have places to put things!

I thought I would actually *pack* my hospital bag so I can get rid of all the boxes and crap off the dinner table... now I can't *find* the bag :dohh:

Got one of the 'lovely-builders' coming at 8, and I swear, if he doesn't say 'Yes Mrs, we can do it right away, thank you' I might pop.

LO has been in a funny position all week - after treating me to head down for months, it's not nice.

Just going to have to solider through and pray I don't so myself an injury. I can rest next week right???


----------



## jem_5500

Hi ladies how are you?

Got mw this afternoon so may have info then, I also have first antenatal class-makes it all seem a bit real i guess.

I am certainly going to need an afternoon nap though as its until 10pm!!!

OUshka sounds like you got alot going on there you could well win the battle of first babes!

Anna its all that shopping you keep doing isnt it! I cannot believe bubs is measureing 41 weeks?! What do they think they will do? Hope they sort you out honey bun xxx

I feel strange-kinda in denial but not if that makes sense about the whole baby thing? Bubs been reall quiet past couple of days and associated iswth this pain I dont wanna end up on ward again..if i do i am having it eout to go to my antenatal calss he he they cost enough!
 
Hope most of you got some sleep xx


----------



## Oushka

Anna - I hope evrything is ok & you can get some rest today. :hugs:



RaeRae said:


> Oooooooh I reckon Oushka is gonna go first!!

:rofl: Im trying not to get my hopes up but as the weeks go by we are wondering... maybe I am a few weeks ahead?!

Bloodbinds - we're having another scan due to a chromosome imbalance I have & they want to check bubs just to be sure, plus an undersctive thyroid which just will not respond to drugs since Ive been pregnant (keep meaning to post about that).

Most others I can see who are having/had scans later on its due to an issue. They dont do them par for the course.
Tbh, Im scared about mine It will be lovely to see her again but it worries me.


----------



## Anna1982

Well Ive been on the phone to hospital again, I feel like a wish bone from a chicken being pulled in two.
apparently I can go back to ward 10 and see what they can do with my painkillers, or try see the consultant
so right now Im waiting for his secratary to call back

god knows what theyre gonna do about measuring big, as the consultant doesnt believe in growth scans for big babys, which is all good and well for him but he doesnt have to give birth!

Apparently I can pay for a private growth scan, wtf! if I need one it should be done on the nhs

and to top it all my baby boys poorly! green nose, poo'd up to his neck etc

maybe this weeks here to try me

oh and Im officially on bed rest


----------



## jem_5500

ouch my filling just fell out!!

phoned the dentist-earliest appintment 28th september.... just as well it was a root canal another dentist cocked up so i have no nerve there or i would be in agony... and it turns out when i said oh i wa sonly in 15 mins last time so can i not just have one of those appointments this dentist didnt do a proper filling either hence why its probably dropped out!

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGH WHY IS THE WORLD FULL OF MUPPETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seraphim

Aw Anna :( Your poor thing.


----------



## jem_5500

Anna I hope they see you today honey x


----------



## RaeRae

Awwwww no it sounds like you're all having a rough time of it today!!!

Chunk has been kicking the crap out of me. Last night I don't know what he was doing but I was almost crying it was sooo uncomfortable. I wouldn't be surprised if he's completely turned around again with the amount of movement there was. He's still off again this morning. I swear this baby is never going to sleep ever.

I want it to be tuesday so I know whats going on!!! I really hope they tell me. Mind you I bet they leave me til the last minute again like they did with Zoe. I went to a routine clinic appointment at 38 weeks with her and they said I had to have a section the next morning so I had absolutely no warning. Urgh. Hospital nobs.


----------



## DizzyMoo

Tish Terror said:


> bloodbinds said:
> 
> 
> Never know by the sound of it!!
> 
> 
> should i be worried that everyone seems to be get growth scans etc, yet i've not been offered any kind of scan yet??
> 
> i don't believe i've been offered a scan eitherClick to expand...

Not everyone gets growth scans hun, People with some problems or classed at risk/high risk usually get one. So if you are not offered one it just means your doing better than us lol if ya get me lol


----------



## Anna1982

I arnt offered a growth scan either even though Im high risk and babys measuring at leat 5 weeks ahead!

luckily dh has booked a private scan for the evening to try ease my mind a little


----------



## DizzyMoo

Aww anna i hope you are ok hun, let us know how you get on :hugs:

Ooooh jo is it not hurting at all? Get dentist told hun they are muppets indeed!

Well after having my housing inspection yesterday & being told to do certain stuff then let her know soon as then she can put my name down for 3 houses avail, I text her this morning to say ok jobs done etc & she's replied saying she wont put me name down for anything until she has been & seen the work done & she isn't coming til next wk i'm fuming to say the least. All she asked me to do was move any rubbish to be cleared into 1 area of garden, & she would put my name down. 2 other bits needed doing by the time i moved which gives me enough time to sort them ie cut grass & fill a hole in wood where safety gate was. But now she's just said she wants them doing by next wk which i just don't have the money to do. I told her i needed to get my name down for houses asap due to the fact baby will be induced in just under 9wks but oh no she was so nit picky & strict & now there are 3 houses i can pick from & she wont put me down!! 
God i want to scream i really do, I cant afford to pay for rubbish removals just yet & i cant afford to pay for someone to cut both gardens just yet. :cry: :cry:

Aswell as that my cousin has just joined this housing association & has put her name down for the same houses aswell as her bloody mate!


----------



## DizzyMoo

Anna1982 said:


> I arnt offered a growth scan either even though Im high risk and babys measuring at leat 5 weeks ahead!
> 
> luckily dh has booked a private scan for the evening to try ease my mind a little

Not everyone gets them, They should be offering you one though measuring 5wks infront for defo. They can't be that concerned if they aint offering you one hun, but still you think they would measuring so far infront.


----------



## bloodbinds

Well, as long as i'm not missing out on any scans! Though no one has even measured my bump or told me if i'm right for my dates or anything like that :-/

And Moo, that is awful! She sounds like shes just trying to be awkward. And would you cousin and her mate have more chance of getting the houses than you do?

*hugs* to Anna and Jem

My Lo has been kicking me really hard in the ribs today - i think she's trying to get out.
Have my 3rd antenatal class today - we're discussing feeding - which is good as i really want to talk about breastfeeding some more as i really want to do it!

Whose in Team Bottle and whose in Team Breast here? Lol.


----------



## jem_5500

why are there so many muppets in the world!!

Dizzy-nah it was a previous root canal so no nerve there....told DH i should have said to the dentist i was in extreme pain and didnt know why :D

There is a man cutting a tree down outside my house...not sure they professional they way they going about it! :D

I vote we all get on the phone to annas hospi, dizzys house lady and my dentist and tell them what we htink of them then maybe they will get really annoyed and do something he he


----------



## jem_5500

blood i just realised u moved so how on earth are we meant to meet now?!!


----------



## Anna1982

I dont get the scan cos my consultant doesnt believe in them lol! doesnt bloody believe in them, while im sat here with my bits dropping out


----------



## Seraphim

jem_5500 said:


> I vote we all get on the phone to annas hospi, dizzys house lady and my dentist and tell them what we htink of them then maybe they will get really annoyed and do something he he

Absolutely!!

Anna, I'm glad you're getting a scan, even though you're having to pay :/
:hugs:

Dizzy, is there any way you can get hold of someone else in the same office or her boss or someone. Maybe even speak to your doc and see will they confirm you 'could' experience problems and need inducing or something - egg it up a bit?

Bloods, reeeeeeeeeally hoping to BF now. Pump arrived yday :happydance:
I saw youre FB (obviously) some people are so pushy ;)


----------



## xkirstyx

woooo my mothercare stuff just arrived!!! got my tens, 2nursing bras, nighties and pjs :)

bloods - i am hoping to bf aswell and i got my class on monday :) 

xxx


----------



## RaeRae

I'm hoping to breastfeed. I did with my daughter and it was an amazing experience.


----------



## chrissie33

Gosh so much to catch up on!! Rae, 5 weeks to go :shock: definitly get together next week then!! Let me know when you are free honey :)

Dizzy, I wanna :hissy: :ninja: :grr: on that woman for you!!! How bloody obstanate can you get!! Bloody jobsworth!!


----------



## Blondie

:happydance: I think I've completed 99.9% of my baby shopping :happydance:

Only items left on my list now are:
bag for hospital - will pick up a cheap one somewhere
slippers for hospital - will pick up a cheap pair at tesco
nursing bras - will get measured for those in a few weeks time

Other things I don't need to get just yet are:
cot bedding (got a while before baby moves into cot)
bumgenius nappies (but going to get through disposables in first couple of weeks)
breast pump (but going to wait and see if I can breastfeed before buying one of those)
swaddling blanket (but think I will be able to make do with using a normal blanket as I was an expert napkin folder in my waitress days so going to hold off buying one for now unless I see any bargains on ebay  )

Will no doubt buy loads more clothes once baby is here but got enough to get by initially.

Oh and DH needs to choose a swing/bouncer and a playmat as toys are "his department" apparently :rofl:

Right time for a wee snooze before DH gets home and we can start building the drawers for the nursery :)


----------



## mummy_ellie09

:hugs: Dizzy. Shame on that woman:growlmad: We all ought to go round and gang up on her:thumbup:

Looks like most of you will be leaving third tri before me and I'll be all on my own:cry:

7 weeks left from tomorrow. Time's flown up until now and now it's dragging. I've got literally everything I need for Josh when he arrives - well other than a few more bottles and a couple more dodies(dummies) 
One other good thing is we now have a car!!:happydance: All we need now is OH to pass his theory on 2nd Oct and then the main test when he goes for it *fingers crossed*

As much as I can't wait for Josh to arrive, I'm actually scared. I want things to go well and not be complicated. :( Anyone else nervous?? Or am I being silly?:blush:


----------



## Rebaby

Hugs to anna and dizzymoo and any other sparkler ladies who need them :hugs:

I am officially in the puffy feet club now, i have some seriously swollen feets today after a busy shift in work, and even one of the parents commented i looked 'knackered' (nice one! :thumbup: not!) so i think i made the right choice about when to finish and it's amazing to think tomorrow will be my last day in work for possibly 10 months!!!! :shock: I will miss some of the people i work with- but others, perhaps not so much :rofl: Lol.


----------



## Tish Terror

Hi ladies!!!!!
I am so very excited! Tomorrow morning I am going to have a 3d/4d ultrasound! 
They are so cool and I am so excited to see my beautiful baby girl!!!!!!
She is already so amazing!


----------



## Anna1982

Hiya

back from scan, he has me being 33 weeks 3 days today!
also I am borderline excess fluid which I have to tell my consultant about

so hey least hes not too massive


----------



## bloodbinds

> Bloods, reeeeeeeeeally hoping to BF now. Pump arrived yday :happydance:
> I saw youre FB (obviously) some people are so pushy ;)

Oh i knowwwwww. That was awful. One was my Aunt, and one was my FOB Aunt! Lol. Everyone is so ready to give there opinion on when it's best for me to breastfeed, or not, or express - can they not see i've already made up my mind?! Lol. Awful.


*hugs* to Jo - and i have moved, but will be going back down to Surrey often as have lots of friends down there, so will prob still be able to meet up!!


Glad everyone else seems to be in the BF club! My antenatal class about it today was really good, and now i'm more determined than ever to do it!


----------



## DizzyMoo

So far ive said i will try to bf & if everything goes ok, It'll continue if not then bottles it is. With josh i was adamant i would ff all the way through & when he was born his 1st feed was a premade bottle the hospital had as i wasn't feeling well, But when i was on the ward i wanted to at least try so i did & it lasted 11 mth lol 
So this time i'm not ruling it out & i think i'd like to do it again just because its less hassle & cheap really, Ive got a breastpump to try expressing although i did struggle expressing with josh. 

Is anyone else still not shitting their pants yet? I mean i know what's to come & because of the hell labour with josh i thought i'd be a wreck but im not really thinking about it tbh, Is anyone else still fairly cool? Do you think nearer time you will just be a complete mess?lol


----------



## Seraphim

Poor jem :/

Anna, glad it went ok with the scan :)

Blondie - alot of advice I've been given/read says to have the pump at hand/ready incase you need the extra support to get you kick started. The resale value of them is quite high, so I wouldn't worry too much about it not working for you. So many people who it didn't work out for have said to me if they had prepared/known X, Y, Z then it probably would have been ok.

I ordered all the bedding and curtains for the nursery this morning, furniture will be here on Monday... so by the end of next week we'll have a nursery!? How scary is that!!

Today I lined the under-stairs cupboard and put up shelf brackets so all the bits and bobs of paint and DIY bits, coats and hoover have somewhere to go away properly once the carpenter puts the door on it! ;)

Hubby sanded the windows in the nursery, so it might just be ready after the weekend.

For now though, I need sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## RaeRae

Oooooh I went on the website that's in the maternity notes. www.preg.info

I put in all the measurements from the scan I had at 31 weeks and according to that Chunk's estimated weight then was 5lbs 5oz. AT 31 WEEKS!!! Oh god.


----------



## DizzyMoo

oh i might have a do at that! 
I'll report back in 5 lol

ok report back ... page wont load properly :( mind you my last scan was 20wks anyway tut


----------



## MsEmski

If I give my details can someone do it for me? Please? Pretty, pretty please with cherries on top?! We're a Mac-only household and the calculator won't work with macs :-/


----------



## Seraphim

The last scan/measurements I have are from 28 weeks... I just looked, hadn't realised they'd put an estimated weight down aswell - 3lb

I'm not sure how that tallies for 28 weeks?


----------



## RaeRae

I'll do it msemski. You need Abdominal circ, Head circ, Femur length and bipariental diameter but I didn't have the last one


----------



## MsEmski

Thanks anyway, RaeRae, but I don't have some of the measurements either. This LO really is going to be a surprise all round!

Thanks


----------



## Seraphim

I found this 'average' chart of weights and measurements etc.

I thought I'd share it so we can all freak out together :rofl:

Weights / Measurement Chart


----------



## bloodbinds

I dont know any measurements or anything so i wont bother - it will be a surprise! lol.


----------



## bloodbinds

OMG! Just had to tell everyone quickly - i can feel my LO having hiccups inside me! Hehe. Amazing!


----------



## Seraphim

Blood, the link I pasted tells you the average by week... that means you know how much to deduct next time you stand on the scales (...plus fluid ...plus placenta ...plus that cake which is for baby anyway ...) ;)

Oh and your measurements from your scans will be in your notes somewhere x


----------



## xkirstyx

aww bloods its amazing isnt it! my wee man gets the hiccups all the time hehe x


----------



## DizzyMoo

Off to bed , I will update in the morning if i hear anything else from jo (jem_5500).

Night all x

ps...aw bloods my son constantly had hiccups inside me, then he still had them til he was 3mth old lol


----------



## bloodbinds

Makes her seem so much more real!! I think i'm actually getting really excited about being a mum - which is a big deal for me, as when i accidently fell pregnant i never really wanted kids, and through-out most of my pregnancy i've felt mostly indifferent of having a baby. And now i can't wait! Lol.

And thanks linz, didn't realise it was week by week, that really will freak me out! Lol.


----------



## NZ Mamma

anyone here willing to give me their under tummy measurement (around back and under tum, where pants usually sit) im developing special clothes for labor and birth. your not pregnant dress size would be helpful too. Thanks


----------



## Blondie

At my 28 week scan baby was weighing 2lb 5oz which looks about right by the charts - and even though I'm not putting weight on the baby is growing according to midwife - got my next scan at 34 weeks so will get a better idea of baby size then. I think ours will be a long and skinny baby :rofl:


----------



## jem_5500

hi ladies how are we doing? i am about to go back to bed 3 women ooooing and ahhing last night in ward means little sleep apart from the 2 hours induced by codeine!!

hope oushka is ok xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

omg i think my baby is trying to brake free out of my belly today he keeps pushing his feet out sooooo hard feels so strange.

my thoughts are with oushka, hope shes ok xxxxx


----------



## bloodbinds

Glad to see you back Jo! Hope you're getting some sleep - i got none last night either - though probably more than you! :-/


It's my baby shower tomorrow! I forgot to tell everyone, but i'm quite excited!


----------



## Anna1982

glad your back jo

Ive gone and scared myself silly reading about Polyhydramnios 
Not pretty reading

called midwife shes calling back
called andu, they say mr burr will go through all the implications with me

which Ive read which I will have nightmares about till tuesday

bloody hell


----------



## DizzyMoo

Awww anna hun :hugs:

Yay glad your back jo, i'll try catch up with you soon.

Sorry peeps cant stop ive got a poorly josh today so hes off nursery :(
Hes complained of headache & his eyes are hurting, He is really burning up but tells me he's cold, his eyes are quite red & he even wanted to lie down in the dark with the tv OFF !! SO he must be ill poor lad :( 
He been asleep since around half 12 after a dosing of calpol so i popped on to catch up with some threads, Just gonna make meself some rasp leaf tea back in bit x


----------



## xkirstyx

aw dizzy poor josh hope he gets better soon :( xxx


----------



## DizzyMoo

He's had about 2 hours sleep & woke up demanding cup a soup bless him, He don't want food but he wanted this cup a soup & so far is enjoying it. Next round of calpol due soon, hes still really hot to touch but saying he's cold just cant win when they're like this :( 

If its not me at the moment its josh :dohh: Its my fault he's ill from my chest infection me thinks :( Bad mummy!


----------



## Anna1982

Ive just given Morgan calpol cold medicine bless hes ful of it

Im trying to decide whos dates to go by lol

am I due halloween or 18th november

gotta admit last time dating scan said 16th november, 4d guy said halloween, morgan arrived 11.30pm 30th october weighing in at 8lb 10


----------



## bloodbinds

*Sending lots of love and healing thoughts to Josh*


----------



## DizzyMoo

Tucked him in bed hour ago to watch Wall-E on dvd & he's been so much better since around 4pm ish, he had a 2nd dose of calpol this aft & although still warm & sweaty in himself was much better, chatty & asking for food. Although when i got it he bit it & then said " no mummy not ready yet " so he had a drink & went to bed. 

I had a chicken tikka keeeebab with chilli & garlic sauce yummm not had one since before 10wks when everything made me sick & wretch lol 

Another one of my fish looks pregnant, what is it with my house! My fish are hussies!
Good job i've got enough room for them all, I've 5 baby guppies growing really well in my main tank, Then around 20 tiny guppy fry (babies) in my smaller tank & now i've got a mickey mouse platy ready to pop! pmsl Call me the mad fish woman !


----------



## MrsR2004

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to say hi, not managed to get on as my son is also poorly, must be going around this week :( it's always the same when they go back to nursery!

Anna - sorry to hear you are struggling, really thought you would have been offered a growth scan measuring big?? Glad you have put your mind at rest a little so hope the consultant will make you feel better.

An update from me..... at diabetes clinic on wednesday they put me on insulin so I am currently injecting twice a day into my belly :cry: it doesn't actually hurt it's just weird, had to call senior nurse today as my blood sugars are still not dropping so she has increased the dose and told me to call her over the weekend if it doesn't get better or i'm worried - how lovely is that!!!

Also, I had a growth scan and at 30+4 my baby was estimated to weigh 5lb 9oz so (ac measurement over 97th centile!!!!) I am freaking out at the moment and desperate to get my bs levels under control, which is not working at the despite the strict diet and insulin. It was a bit scary to hear the risks and complications of having such a big baby and how the baby may be poorly after birth due to low blood sugars :cry: tbh the clinic was alot to take in, 4-5 hrs there and saw 5 different doctors/specialists etc

Anyway, starting to settle into a routine of testing/injecting etc and back next week to see how things are going, due for scan in a week and a half so will see what that brings but pretty sure they will bring baby early xxx


----------



## MrsR2004

Hi again,

Also had the 2nd part of my 4d scan on wed evening so thought I would share the pics, all the new ones say 30+4, the older ones were at 26 weeks! 

The 2nd set are not as clear and I think this has alot to do with baby being much bigger so harder to get the pics clear, I think the lady said something to do with fluid infront of the face???? (or not enough?) Plus her head is VERY low down in my pelvis!!

Was so cute to see some thumb sucking and yawning bless :cloud9:

https://s922.photobucket.com/albums/ad70/MrsR2004/


----------



## MommaBunni

I've got the flu!!!! And can't wait for my appointment on Monday, going to be asking about inducing or a sched. c-section as I keep measuring 2 weeks ahead. 

I'm getting so impatient!


----------



## xkirstyx

morning everyone! how are we all today? dizzy hope josh feels better.

this baby of mine is defo keeping me on my toes! last night when i was having dinner i went dizzy so stopped eating then when i was standing up i kept getting twinges every 5min that lasted acouple sec i got them about 5times then they stopped. what u think it could of been? baby is head down but not engaged last time i was at mw. xxx


----------



## DizzyMoo

Hi ladies , 

Josh is much much better thankyou, a little off but near enough his normal self now :)

Tell you somert the pain in my hips today has been unreal, I've really struggled walking & seem to have a stoop because under my bump was also sore & i couldn't stand up straight, I feel like i've had BH every few minutes all day & i just feel so heavy low down under bump i cant explain. I feel like i'm having to hold up my belly lol 
Painkillers haven't helped my hips, & if i stop moving for even a few seconds i stiffen & then struggle to even set off walking. I cant believe i have a fecking STOOP !! :dohh:


----------



## Anna1982

Hiya Ladies

Its gone quite on here

Ive been up since 4.30am, have totally given up trying to sleep in bed and just keep getting a couple of hours sat on the sofa (I cant lay at all)
Dh has to help me in and out of the bath now

Did I tell you I was on the ward for 5 hours the other night, well they measured me at 41 weeks!! bloody hell

got consultant tuesday 9.15am to hopefully see whats happening with the fluid etc, bricking it is an understatment. Ive of course re searched the internet scared myself stupid. such a long list of possible things that can go wrong from pre term labor to cord prolapse, I tell you if the fluids bad its a section for me Im not risking my son

hows everyone else


----------



## Oushka

Morning all... blurry eyed & sore but still here! Thankfully everything calmed down so I came home yesterday... 

Lovely to be back, my cats ignored me tho :( they get so easily offended!

Bubs is fine, has beena little quieter than usual but still more than 10 movements etc & tbh, she's prolly as knackered as I am.

Hope all with colds/flu get better soon... Ive so far managed to steer clear of suchthings.
:hugs:


----------



## jem_5500

glad your home oushka you take it easy, all the buggles flyiong around you all take it easy xxx I am off to be spoilt at mummies :D


----------



## DizzyMoo

Hey peeps , not doing much today still sore with spd grrr...lovely day outside so i feel bad that josh is stuck in, i need my grass cutting despo then he can go play in it tut.

Had bacon & mushroom butties for dinner yum yum !

I did 3 wash loads yesterday of the 2nd hand baby clothing i've bought either off here or ebay, So dried it all & got on with ironing last night, Done more ironing this morning aswell as joshs clothes & some of mine to forget ive still got about 13 pairs of baby jeans/pants on the radiators to be ironed lol But at least it all now smells of " pomegranate & oranges " according to bold lol 

Josh is upstairs watching WallE , he loves that film ! 

My cats giving me evils because i'd run out of cat food this morning so she was meowing like mad with hunger & coz i didn't run off to the shop there & then for food she is now sulking at me lol She is now asleep & has a mega full belly !


----------



## DizzyMoo

Anybody want a child? I have on offer a 3 yr old about to turn 4 .. if he makes it that far!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Anna1982

no thanks dizzy lol, you woul miss him

its taken me an hour to get morgan down for his afternoon nap

my midwife finally texted me back, 4 days later lol, saying that the baby being 4 and a half pounds already is a little big and 2500ml is ALOT of waters. and thats it lol, no advice


----------



## DizzyMoo

No really honestly its safer for him to be removed from me at the moment lol


----------



## bloodbinds

Hey all

Had my baby shower yesterday!! I got some really great things - toys, blankets, and loads of essencials! Saves me a shopping trip!

And my nan and pop have just told me they are going to buy my Pram! So that's a load off my mind!

Finally think i have enough stuff to start packing my hospital bag, though i'm going to be thinking long and hard of what to put in it! Still need to get a baby bag though for LO :-

Anyone suggest some good changing bags for LO, nice and cheap as well? Lol.

Hope everyone had a good weekend x


----------



## Anna1982

wow its early, Im in alot of spd pain, have slept from 10pm to 12.30pm then 1pm to now sat of the sofa wrapped in a single duvet. walking round like a zombie is never fun. I am so missin sleeping in my bed, or hell being able to sleep laying down. I would get a bath but the wall Morgans cot is on backs onto the bathroom wall and I dont wanna wake him up.

I use the free changing bag from boots parenting club right now for Morgan, I do have a fisher price precious planet one on order from the states though.

Im on 8 co codamols a day and they arnt touchign the pain at all, any ideas if I can do anything else, I get warm baths, wear my belt, use my crutches, dont go too far, have a lovely wheat bottle.


----------



## polaris

Hey Anna,
sorry you are not sleeping. Hope you managed to get back to sleep. I feel so lucky that I haven't suffered with SPD. It sounds really painful and I don't know how I would cope.

I am awake due to OH snoring and baby kicking me in the ribs. Going to try to get back to sleep on the couch now.


----------



## jem_5500

dizzy iwll swap josh for 2 cats?! I have taken to letting pickle giving him a nip so it hurts as Branston will not leave her alone and cannot have this when baby arrives so a couple of sharper tellings may get hint across, he must be like an annoying sibling constantly following her! well my cousin finally went thank god then said he hoped to stay again once more in next 5 weeks...told my mum and hubby no!

hope you have good days i am going to try not to have cat stew for dinner...


----------



## jennie_78

:hugs: to the ladies who are suffering at the moment. 

My sickness has come back big time the last few days :growlmad:, and cant remember what its like to have a full nights sleep.

My babys movement has totally changed from kicks to wrigglin, and a grindin sensation which isnt very pleasent. Im not sure if shes changed position as sometimes i cant feel her move, but i can see my belly moving. Do others get this ?

Ive got my consultant this afternoon so im going to see what he says, ive also got my growth scan so we'll see how much shes grown. 
Im going to have to pop in and see the midwide as i havent seen her since i was 24 weeks, when she told me not too make another appointment, so i assumed that meant she would contact me when she needed to see me, but i havent heard anythin from her. Ive read posts about women getting 28 week blood tests which i havent had, plus when i was taken to hospital the other week after a bleed the hospital wanted to know my blood group as it hasnt been put on my notes :dohh:.


----------



## Anna1982

hiya

i would go back to the midwife, the 28 week bloods test for aneamia etc, mine showed low iron hence im on iron tablets

well my mum bless her has had morgan out on a 2 hour walk so I could try get some more sleep so I have slept lol


----------



## Blondie

First day back at work today after 3 weeks off sick and I'm about ready to go home and go to bed now :( Absolutely knackered.

All I've done so far is email HR and tell them I'm bringing forward maternity leave a couple of weeks and change my holiday dates so that next monday will be my last day at work :happydance:

Now just going through my drawers checking for any expense receipts etc that I need to claim before I go :rofl:


----------



## RaeRae

jennie_78 said:


> My babys movement has totally changed from kicks to wrigglin, and a grindin sensation which isnt very pleasent. Im not sure if shes changed position as sometimes i cant feel her move, but i can see my belly moving. Do others get this ?

YES!!! I was thinking about this the other day! I'll be watching my belly and it is moving about a lot but I don't feel it. 

I've got the growth scan tomorrow and HOPEFULLY they'll give me the date for my section!


----------



## RaeRae

Anna - How long did it take for your sure start grant to go through?


----------



## Anna1982

two weeks from posting to payment so not too bad, but I did chase them lol

Ive got the consultant tomorrow, because of the Polyhydramnios and the bad spd pain

so fingers crossed I will get some relief

hope the growth scan goes well, this little man wieghed in at 4 and a half pounds at 31 weeks which is apparently a bit big but hey we will see tomorrow


----------



## RaeRae

Aww good luck tomorrow. Try not to worry about the polyhydramnios. I had it with Zo and it didn't make much difference.

This one was measuring 5lbs 5oz at 31 weeks according to the measurements on my notes. God help me.


----------



## Anna1982

back from walk in midwife
my bps fine, my heartbeats fast,
measuring 38 weeks at 31+5 so big again

she told me this thing i have can cause cord prolapse so thats tonights nightmare sorted


----------



## jennie_78

Well im back from consultant, baby's estmated weight at the moment is just over 5lb so shes on target. Her leg measurements are 2 weeks ahead though, but my OH is tall so shes probably taking after him lol
he said i would be induced between 38/39 weeks so that will be between 21st- 28th oct, so the end seems in sight now.

Midwife is going to see me after my next consultant appointment in 2 weeks, so she wasnt much help.


----------



## Seraphim

What a day.

Worn out from MIL's bday yday and therefore playing catchup on decorating nursery (til 1am) had a run in with mum when she got here this morning and couldn't restrain her 'concerns' about everything being done in time :cry:

I'd already warned her not to get fussy about it. I'm tired of repeating myself. And going on and on isn't helping anything.

Sorted it out in the end, but sooooooo tired.


----------



## DizzyMoo

Evening all ! 

Sorta chilling out tonight i'm abit uncomfy, Glad i got josh sorted for when i'm in labour too. Big weight lifted !

Just having a wispa gold omg these are soooooooooooooooo sexy !


----------



## Tish Terror

Hey all! I have kinda been on an internet hiatus! Saturday was my baby shower! it was so much fun! Then yesterday I had my pregnancy photo shoot! It was all very fun. I have sadly come down with a cold or a sinus infection..... that is not so fun! haha


----------



## bloodbinds

Everyone in my house is currently vomiting every 5 minutes. Gross. I'm hiding in my room hoping i don't catch whatever they have.


----------



## Tish Terror

bloodbinds said:


> everyone in my house is currently vomiting every 5 minutes. Gross. I'm hiding in my room hoping i don't catch whatever they have.

quarantine!


----------



## soootired

bloodbinds said:


> Everyone in my house is currently vomiting every 5 minutes. Gross. I'm hiding in my room hoping i don't catch whatever they have.


Hope you dont get it, how long can you survive without going to the toilet though, i would last 5 seconds. You could always climb out the window and go to a freinds house


----------



## snugglebot

sounds like food poisoning or a stomach bug. Doubt it is THE flu but stay away anyways.


----------



## Anna1982

hope you feel better soon bloodinds!

anyhow Im up again, spent four hours asleep on the sofa and have had two baths to ease the pain. Suprisingly Morgan is also up. currently watching his playhouse disney dvd.

I have the consultant this morning Im a little worried but its something that has to be done. DH is coming with me so at least I have support and Morgans staying with my mum. 

I decided to stop driving any further than my mums house from today, she live quarter mile away but I cant walk it. 

just gonna have a look at the boots 3 for 2s and see what I like for everyone for Chrismtas

I still havnt shifted this cold, the runny nose is hanging around


----------



## jem_5500

ooo have they started...excellent i will look we are christmas shopping this weekend then havigna kinda baby shower..

My DH is going to be luvky to still be alive when this baby comes he is doing my nut in something chronic!

What a lot of bugs we still have going around...Glad I stopped work as they nasty ones at school by sounds of it.

did a basic stock up shop for delivery yesterday as i want to make sure for essentials we are covered when no money coming in in new year its a few less bits to worry about!

hope people are nt doing too much and Anna yor appointment goes ok xx

Dizzy will catch up later honey i guessed something happened yesterday xxx


----------



## Oushka

Morning everyone - I hope all are well.
Crikey Rae, thats a size already! We have our growth scan a week today so & I cant wait to find out the estimated weight of littlemiss.

Not managed to rest up much since Ive been home - our lives are normally quiet & sedate & easy but its been one thing after another.

One of our cats was hit & killed on the road (which is very quiet) on sunday evening, poor thing. She was a rescue from the city, we had when we lived on our farm - and probably had the best 2 1/2 years any cat couldve wished for but its so devastating.

The other 3 are looking for her :( 

My mum is coming over today to give our kitchen a clearout... :) Im so lucky to have her. Hubbie is laughing cos we're old enough & stupid enough to clean our own kitchen now but it will be nice to have the company & a hand.

Midwife at 2pm, not looking forward to it as I was told to rest since being discharged but with all thats gone on Ive not managed to & still getting irregular contractions. 

The 4 houeses over the road are having new pointing & roofs put on and I cant stand the noise... relentless drilling/banging/loud music/shouting etc :banghead:


----------



## Anna1982

wht a waste of time
useles set of idiots

consultant wasnt even there he was training, stupidunderling doctor wasn interested and said will see you at 36weeks jesus i will be the size of a house and uable to move!

Im actually sat here in tears feeling very abandonned,my dh wants me to move hospitals,

if they leave me till then and i keep growing 2cm a week i will be measuring 45 weeks!! i already measure38


----------



## chrissie33

what a bloody ridiculous way to treat someone anna - can you not get another appointment with the consultant?


----------



## Rebaby

Do you have your consultant's secretary's phone number anna? I'd consider giving them a ring and saying how unhappy you are and how when you have an appointment with a consultant you expect to see a consultant!

It shouldn't have to be this way but unfortunately sometimes if you don't make enough noise then you don't get what you want :nope:

I'm so sorry about your poor cat oushka :hugs: hope things quieten down now (both literally and metaphorically!)

Things are okay here, i am having trouble sleeping, well staying asleep anyway. I seem to be awake every couple of hours with one thing or another, and it's so frustrating as now i have finished work i could theoretically be sleeping as much as i like and suddenly find i can't! :dohh:

We have another antenatal class tonight and OH can actually make it, so i am very pleased about that. I think we're covering positions for labour and natural pain relief methods tonight as she's asked us to bring a pillow/cushion or birthing ball if we've got one :thumbup:


----------



## Blondie

:rofl: Good job I have bought a cat net :rofl:

Just come home from work and couldn't find the deaf cat Izzy - after a lengthy search I located her asleep in the moses basket in the nursery :rofl: - luckily I haven't unpacked it so it is still in the plastic wrapper. Managed to capture it on my phone camera so if I can figure out how to upload it I will show you all later - she is so so so cute :)


----------



## lou1979

Hey ladies!

a little update on me..

sat morning taken into hospital bleeding yet again, started contracting every 2 mins, given steriods to mature babies lungs, and then jabbed with hormones to stop me from going into full labour, (long story very short but im shattered) finally got home today, they managed to stop monkey from coming and im on bedrest at home they wanted me to stay in but its just not possible when you have 2 small childen and no family here.

anyway... 34 weeks tmrw so baby has just got to hang on a little wee bit longer every day he/she will be stronger.

so im currently on borrowed time lol!

oh the excitement


----------



## RaeRae

Hi everyone.

Well it seems we've all had a crappy consultant day!

I was in clinic for 4 and a half hours today coz there weren't enough doctors on and there was no clinic last week. 

I had a scan. Baby is measuring 42 weeks and I'm 34 weeks.

I saw the diabetic consultants and they were concerned that there was a problem with the placenta because I was hypoing so much last week (low blood sugar) but the scan showed no problem with the placenta so they don't really know why.

I saw the obstetrician. They still want me to get to 38 weeks if possible but have not set a section date because it may need to be reviewed and brought forward 'if there are concerns'. 

They wanted me to go on a tracer to check the baby is ok so I went on there for half an hour and they said he seems really happy and they were very happy with movements and heart rate and noted that I was getting tightenings.

They want me to go back in a week because of all the hypos and his growth and stuff so I don't really know what to think. I have finally been given someone to contact if I need to though. URGH!!!


----------



## Seraphim

Eek! You poor girls.

:hugs:

Anna, on the upside... (I imagine) measuring 38 weeks still gives you a 'normal' sized bubs, and a bit of time to get somebody onboard who you feel is listening to you. I'm sure you're absolutely shattered and fed up - but maybe hubby is right and you need to make some waves now.

Lou, glad you're back home hon. Fingers crossed for everything going as smoothly as poss xx

Rae, jeepers! 42 weeks already :shock:
At least there were able to give you some positive info on LO.

Big hugs and fingers crossed for all of you.

Am in alot of pain today, but feels very much put in perspective when I hear what's going on for you ladies. Can't wait til we're all happily on the other side... sleepless and worn out but with hips that belong only to us and smiley happy babies to remind us why it's all worth it ;)

xxx


----------



## Anna1982

measuring in at 38 weeks at 32 weeks doesnt feel great lol

Im now still waiting for consultants secretary to call me the hell back Im sure shes vetting calls

I have amde a midwife appointment for tomorrow, poor woman will have to listen to me go on!


----------



## Anna1982

well so much for calling me back, useless people that they are

if I say Im going to return a call I do,!


----------



## bloodbinds

My Step-Sister has gone into labour! A day before her due date - so excited!


----------



## Anna1982

result, growth scan booked for tuesday next week then consultant straight after.
a week seems ages away but its way better than 4 weeks away!

I have a stalk walk on the 24th as well!

bloodbinds! you must be so excited fingers crossed its not a too long labor


----------



## polaris

Hi girls,
hugs to all of you who are having a stressful time at the moment.

Lou - you sound exhausted hun, I'm glad that baby is hanging on in there for the moment and it's good that you got the steroids which will make all the difference if baby does come early. Try and rest as much as possible - not easy with other children!

Anna - well done standing your ground and getting the scan and consultant appointment booked.

RaeRae - my goodness, baby is big, at least they are aware of the situation and happy with movements etc. Good luck with your next appointment.

Hope everyone else is doing a bit better.

I had the viva examination for my thesis for college yesterday - so I am finally completely finished and fully qualified! :happydance: It is a good feeling!


----------



## xkirstyx

hi girls :hugs:
what a day iv had. had a wee trip to the daycare unit has my bump had been hard as a rock for the last 2days and was in so much pain and could breath :( so they put me up the the hb moniter for baby to make sure he was ok. i had a hb of 165 and baby jacks was going up2 180 at times. after 40min of being on the moniter we both calmed down so they let me out and just to phone if it happens again. their not sure what was wrong and just put it down to braxton hicks. oh the joys, cant wait till jack is born and i can kinda relax again lol. xxx


----------



## Rebaby

Hugs to all the ladies who need them :hugs: I'm so glad you're home and LO is staying put lou :hugs:

Our antenatal class went well, we covered massage, labour positions, pain relief and breathing, and i think we both found it really helpful :thumbup: Ready for bed now though but both LO and OH are wide awake (OH is on nights, and LO is just a monkey! ;) )


----------



## chrissie33

Hey Lou, glad to hear you are home and baby is staying put - fingers crossed LO decides it is not time yet and gets comfy again.

Rebaby - glad your classes are going well. I dont have a class until 3rd October and then its only one as I didnt sign up for the NCT classes. Hope the cover enough in the one at the hospital...... my LO is also very active at the mo and DH is in work so I should be sleeping now :(


----------



## Anna1982

morning ladies

managed six hours asleep in my own bed, god I didnt kow it could feel so good,yet I feel so bad because now I want to sleep more and the pains back

Im trying not to take the pain killers until night time

I have midwife at 11.15, get measured to see if Im about to explode, and maybe see babys position. 

I cant shake this cold, I thought it ws going away but now my nose and eyes are runny again,Im guessing its a low immunity thing

on a good note dh has blown the birthing ball up

hows everyone


----------



## jem_5500

Hi Anna, COngrts on 6 hours in own bed must be a record xx

Rae glad your class was good, we have our 2nd tomorrow and nervous as missed the first one last week so hope everyone plays nive :D

Lou so glad they stopped LO appearing stay put LO!!! believe me its nice and cozy in there its rainy here!

I got woken up at 3am by Brantston (kitten) throwing up on my hand and the duvet...so not a nice experience he was fine me and DH are now exhausted and i couldnt go back tot sleep as DH snored grrrrr.n

I have a lesson tonight and I really wanted to cancel but i keep thinking its 1 hour and i will earn 20 quid so trying to hold onto that htought at the moment.

Get paid tomorrow-getting hair cut and coloured by lovely lady who comes to the house last one before bubs arrivves then my non baby baby shower saturday which is a pamper afternoon at home to include manivure, pedicures, head massgae, shoulder massage, facial, eye waxing! then an Ann summers in the evening he he

Hop eyou all feel better today big hugs to all.....oh and to cheer me up breakfast was some milkbar white moments..basicaly white minstrels soooooo gooood


----------



## Anna1982

hiya

back from midwife, she went through what consultant will look for on scan etc, and mentioned he may start steroid injections to mature the babys lungs as he may come early

hes still head down and 4/5th engaged so thats good, 

measuring in at 40 weeks now, and Im actually 32 weeks today so Im huge lol

discussed cord prelapse and she explained I must go to the hospital as soon as labor starts , which I have to do anyway due to the group b strep

also mentioned section may arise now

but Im happier than yesterday and my minds mor eat rest

hey and Ive been to the asda, the halloween stuff is in and theres some gorgeous baby hallowen clothes!! got morgan a t shirt with a skeleton on


----------



## bloodbinds

I brought my Pram today ^_^ hehe. Thought everyone should know! 

Also got my baby changing bag delivered so can now do mine and babys hospital bags!

Ohhh, getting soooo real now! Scary!


----------



## Oushka

Aw Lou I hope bubs stays put too! Too many Nov bubs wanting out now... Thankfully the contractions Ive still been getting are at 2 per hour max now with a slight increase in an evening but they're not too painful so managing to sleep ok.
Except last night, I felt like Id been on a boat - hospital did warn me that one of the drugs they'd given us (cant remember what it was) might make me feel a bit bleurgh for a few days.

Had a lovely morning with hubbie, cutting back the hedges - he even let me use the chainsaw! :rofl: Bubs was having a bounce about at the noise, which was nice as shes been a bit quiet since the weekend.
Also buried little kitty, I put the remainder of a tin of cat food in with her - they usually only get dry food but I bought a can as a treat for the other 3 and felt bad that Sheit (I wont go into why she was named that) didnt get any - hubbie thinks Im bonkers.

MW yesterday, everything as good as it could be considering. Measuring 36 weeks now... have ballooned since friday tho.
MW asked the date of my scan, then said 'let me know what they say about your low-lying placenta' :shrug: I wasnt aware I had one! Its anterior and was low at 14 weeks but afaik it had moved up enough to no longer be a concern by 20 weeks... I told her this and she said she had recived a letter from consultant saying otherwise... :shrug: All will be revealed on Tuesday - tho Ill bear it in mind to ask if I bleed anymore.

Its not as tho we havnt had enough to deal with already!


----------



## xkirstyx

Jack mummy loves you soooooo much but pleaseeee stop sticking ur bum into my ribs!!!! aaaarrrggghhhhhh the pain!


----------



## Anna1982

wow i feel ready to explode lol, stomachs rock hard, babys obviously having a party in there


----------



## DizzyMoo

Hi ladies , 
Oushka that is the type of thing we would do add food for the cat lol , Or we'd add a picture or a blanket daft but its what you do init hun , :hugs2:

hope your doing ok anna xx

Ohhh bloodbinds what did you buy? piccies are a must!

Well i cant believe how diff i feel within 3 days, I'm now walking at 2mph & with a stoop all the time, my back hurts from the spd/pgp & my hips feel like they're coming apart. Funnily enough my pubic bone area is fine :dohh: 
Bump also decided today was a good day to stick out either elbows or knees not sure which but felt like tiny round balls so i can only guess it would be elbows/knees. Little sod hasn't given me a minutes peace, constantly jabbing me & sticking his arse out grrr

I've had to rehome 2 of my fish tonight lol The little sods were aggressive buggers & attacking & eating all my other fish grr So i've evicted them & suddenly all my other fish seem to of re appeared lol 
I can now re fill the 4ft tank with normal none pirahna type fish :dohh: lol 

I've got josh some ben 10 "marbz " marbles towards his xmas presents today, They are usually sold in shops £1.50 for just 5 poxy marbles!! But argos were selling 60 marbles for £10 , but 2 lots were £15 ! So got him 2 lots of them as he's just getting into marbles :)

I'm shattered to the max & not sleeping properly so hoping for a good nights kip tonight .


----------



## Anna1982

forgot to tell you from my midwife appointment

baby is measuring 40 weeks
is 4/5th engaged
his lie is cephelic

and hes kicking the living daylights outta me lol

I have my stork walk tomorrow night cant wait


----------



## Anna1982

morning ladies

early isnt it, i have my five hours asleep upright on the sofa

dishwasher and washerare both on lol, might as well get on with it.

gonna get dh to get the babys cradle down from the loft later providing that i get our bedroom deep cleaned


----------



## jem_5500

hi lovelies how are you all doing, sorry so many are stil sore xxx

Its pay day today so the next round of xmas shoppign starts...today is online for the book people I love that site my mum loves cookery books normally 20 quid each they are like a fiver for well know chefs books on this website so she can have 4 not one!

Vets for branstons jabs but feel it could be expensive as he has cat flu i think. Then getting my hair cut...so I look good for the baby photos he he... shes coming to my house and its 20 quid which for guildford is prety good for a hair cut! 

Then I thought baout sainsburys but could be too much as teaching at 4 30 so may go for a rest insteda as i als ohave my antenatal class tongith which we are looking forward to having missed las weeks!!

Hop eyou are all ok take care ladies xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

morning everyone :)
argh dont feel to good today feel really run down and got a head cold :(
anna :hugs: poor you hope you get a good sleep soon. 
xxx


----------



## Blondie

Morning ladies :)

Well only 2 more days for me at work after today thank goodness :) Really struggling with energy levels and weight still dropping but not as fast as it has been so hopefully the midwife won't shout at me too much next week. Only a couple of weeks until my next growth scan so hopefully baby is still growing ok even though I'm shrinking. I'm probably the only pregnant person who is looking forward to bingeing on food over christmas in an attempt to put some weight back on :rofl:

And for the cat lovers out there - introducing Izzy our little deaf cat (about a year old) - luckily I have already invested in a cat net and we haven't unwrapped the moses basket yet but it seems she has decided it makes a cosy place for a nap - strange cat :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







Image091.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Seraphim

Aw blondie, thats soooooo cute!
Miss my boy.


----------



## Oushka

Aww, very cute Blondie. Ive had to keep the nursery door closed as the cat net we have doesnt hold up to Oscar climbing on it :rofl: So Ive already washed the bedding from the cot twice.

Had a mad cleaning session last night, hubbie got home from work at 11.30pm and found me scrubbing the cupboard doors in the kitchen and with 2 huge lasagnes in the oven (for freezering)... Not sure if its nesting so early but I also scrubbed the bathroom (I only did it on Tuesday morning) and washed every towel I could find (most from the clean pile) with a yummy smelling condtioner. 

Really bad back & hip ache in bed last night but otherwise feeling grand.

All I need to to today is collect a script from the pharmacy and for the rest of the day I am going to chill & paint my toes! :)


----------



## Rebaby

Aww cute pic blondie :thumbup: I found stitch (our very naughty cat) asleep in the pram yesterday, the bizzarre thing being, we put the raincover on it for that very reason as i knew he'd think it was a cosy place to sleep, so he was actually sleeping on top of the raincover...which you wouldn't think would be comfy at all would you?! :shrug: But he was very happy until i shooed him away!

I went mental tidying the house yesterday, i washed up, put everything away wiped down all the sides, tidied the breakfast bar/table which was full of crap, like letters and my work bag and odd socks who's partners got lost in the wash etc etc etc! Then i dusted everywhere, hoovered and swept everywhere, mopped downstairs, cleaned the bathroom, did a load of washing and put that away, and made a start on the MAMMOTH task of clearing out the spare room (which is our general dumping ground for things we don't know where to put!)...so basically went a bit nuts, and was totally knackered last night as a result!

I am starting aquanatal today at my local pool, so finally getting a chance to wear my maternity tankini that i got in the mothercare sale for a fiver! :thumbup: Just hoping the class isn't too strenuos, as i still feel pooped today!


----------



## Anna1982

sound slike we are all cleaning lol!!!

I did the living room floor before 6am.
then I went into town and got some xmas pressies with my mum.
then had my cut done at the hairdressers! ohh it was lovely washed cut blow dry straighten

and now Im watching an episode of bones, while my mums took morgan for a walk


----------



## jem_5500

hey lovelies..i not had chance for tidying! I been to vets, sainsburys shop...god there were so many old people every where got loadsa bargins for christmas. had my hair cut and coloured...very pleased round here you normally looking at 80-90 plus quid and i paid 35 for ex toni and guy stylsit at home! then put shopping away....got another load arriving via tesco van tuesday! then ordered my books for chrismas off book people and about to teach a lesson. then i have antenaltal class. first one for us but second in set!

SOOOOOOOOO tired :D

Hope your all ok xxx


----------



## beccac

Hello Ladies! I haven't said much on here but like to see what everyone is up to. I was just wondering if everyone has finished work now or nearly? I have two weeks to go still but with lack of sleep etc and 'baby brain' kicking in more each day Im starting to struggle. 

Hope you're all ok.


----------



## DizzyMoo

Hi ladies, just a quick one i'm sore & sulking :cry:. I'm getting belly pains & its getting on my bazoomers now, all underneath my bump feels bruised grrr right down to me muff . My hips are sore & i've just been stuck in the bath trying to get out :dohh:

I'll catch up don't worry , Hope everyone is ok . 

jo if you see this hopefully catch up with you soon :)

Blondie , Izzy is gorgeous gotta love kittys, My cat loves the moses basket too i've had to put carrier bags & my hospital bag in it to stop her getting in & sleeping. Little monkeys lol


----------



## dom

Hello everyone, 

Havent been in here for a while so completely lost with where everyone is up to, but hope you're all OKay <hugs> 

Not long to go now!! :D

xx


----------



## MommaBunni

Look what my wonderful sweet mother bought for baby:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v698/maura81/Baby/lennon-bassinet.jpg

It's a Carter's John Lennon bassinet from the Real Love collection. They discontinued these awhile ago and it's in perfect condition. 

DH and I are huge Beatles fans and haven't been able to find a bassinet we like (the antique one we are getting can't be moved from my MIL's house that's 700 miles away!) I'm so glad! :happydance:

We now have EVERYTHING we could need for LO. And my impatience grows!


----------



## Oushka

Well my cleaning frenzy didnt last long... have been feeling nauseous since 4pm so have sat about doing nothing... Still have to find the effort to make the bed up before I can climb in :( Might wait for hubbie to get home from work to help... but I want my bed! :sleep:

Have been getting some hooge BH - I think they are contributing to my feeling sick... the tension seems to rise up my abdomen and waves of nausea follow.

Might make a cuppa and doze on the sofa for a while :coffee:

Ewww and I just remembered... I had bloods taken today, usually my veins are like getting blood from a stone but today the nurse found a vein within seconds, put a needle in without the vein collapsing and then LOADS of blood squirted all over the place *yuk*. The nurse said it was because the volume increases so much in pregnancy... but I have blood taken every week and havnt had that before... poor woman couldnt get the vacutainer attached quick enough! :rofl:
Not impressed tho as it went all over the only pair of maternity jeans that dont make me look like a twit.


----------



## bloodbinds

I HATE STRETCH MARKS :-(


That is all.


----------



## Anna1982

morning ladies

yet again a stupid time for me to be up, Im shattered but cant sleep anymore as it hurts, I gave up trying to get in bed a few days ago as it just doesnt work.

Im sure Im gonna get pressure sores from sleeping on my butt lol

Ive got the kettle on as strong coffee is needed

Went on my stalk walk last night, it was night, obviously nothing has changed since October 2008 when I had Morgan
Though the midwife tells me that you can come home from the delivery ward is your ok and babys ok as she is qualified to do the peadiatric check up on baby at home. 
So I asked does she think I could go straight home and she says it all depends how far the consultant lets you go! you willmost likely be pre term!!

god I didnt know that he could fetch the induction forward to before 37 weeks!!!

so of course now Im panicking about Tuesday


----------



## jem_5500

hi all,

Stretch marks? What are they?! 

Anna you poor thing they keep throwing worries at you dont they?! You buy much yesterday hop eyou werent too sore after.

Dizzy I will find you again tot haunt you sson, about more today then not much over weekend. xx

Oushka hop eyou feelign a little brighter today x

And everyone esle hope your ok xx

I am goign to be a baking goddess today, carrot cake-OMG it is sooo to die for recipe in recipe section and I sooo recommend it. A fudge cake...which I have been told I have to make as I make a great fudge cake....havent told them that one is out a box! and then spiced fruit cake.

This is all in aid of my non baby baby shower tomorrow! 

Antenatal was good las tnight, bought in 2 11 weekold babies and parents and answered loads questions. mind some of the people asked were sooo stupid!!!! And some of them i was like i cant believe you dont know that! My DH couldnt believe how much some people still had left to do and we all due rounghly within a week of each other bar 2 couples. Next week will be a laugh its birthing positions! But most reassuing where i keep getitng told i only look 5 months preg...(thanks to random man in sainsburys for that 2) most the mums bumps were comparible to mine so I didnt feel so worried!!

Have a goood day I am sure I will keep sneaking on ehre today xxxx ooooo and while I am at it any ideas for my husbands 30th as a present its like a week after xmas?!! So far he has some books and pjs for christmas and is no being helpful on rest....pants and socks if he doesnt help soon


----------



## Seraphim

Ooooooooooooooo carrot cake yes!

I'm really hoping that I will have the last couple of weeks to play with cake etc.

We've got our first antenatal class on Tues, I really hope it's not silly.

Got hold of the carpenter, he's coming today apparently *fingers crossed*
I NEED him to get a whole heap of things done.

It's starting to get a bit nippy now. Hoping we can get away a little longer before we start putting the heating on.

This really isn't nesting :nope:
'Nesting' is one of those phrases like 'morning sickness' that some idiot who's not doing it must have come up with. This is PANIC. This is OMG why didn't I sort this out *before*


----------



## Blondie

Have to admit I'm awful in our NCT classes - can never stop giggling, especially when practicing birthing positions etc but then again the rest of the couples are the same. And there is one couple which really doesn't have a clue about anything and has us in absolute stitches constantly with some of the most random questions ever. 

Only today and monday to go and then I'm out of work :happydance: :happydance: - so relieved and it's not before time as I'm knackered with a capital K

Happy Friday ladies :)


----------



## RaeRae

Don't you just love it when people ask you 'So when you having the next one?' 

Lets get this one out first you tool and then I'll have the next one on the 12th of never.


Loves to all. Happy smiles. Valium?


----------



## Blondie

RaeRae said:


> Don't you just love it when people ask you 'So when you having the next one?'
> 
> Lets get this one out first you tool and then I'll have the next one on the 12th of never.
> 
> 
> Loves to all. Happy smiles. Valium?

Don't want to cheer you up too much RaeRae but I dreamt you gave birth on the 2nd October last night :rofl:


----------



## Seraphim

Cheers for the giggle RaeRae ;)

My f**king carpenter hasn't turned up yet.

Spoke too sooooooooooooon!!!! Here he is!!!!!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Rebaby

PMSL at raerae :rofl:

Aquanatal yesterday was really good fun, not much swimming involved just lots of jumping/jogging/splashing around! :thumbup:

I tell you what though, for those of you who haven't been in a pool since being pregnant DO IT! It is amazing how weightless you feel. The midwife running the class was like "Ok, now we're going to do x/y/z" and i would be thinking "I can't do that you mad bint! I'm 32 weeks pregnant and can barely walk to the shops without my pelvis falling apart!" but then i'd give it a go, and what do you know- i could do it!

It was SO strange getting out of the pool though, it felt like i'd put on about two stone in the 30 seconds it took me to get up the steps and on to the side! I am gutted because i can't make next week's class because we're away visting family, but i'll definitely be going weekly after that!

I am absolutely bloody exhausted today, i slept from 10.30pm until 1.30am last night and then after that not really at all. Got up early to collect OH from work then had to go bloody grocery shopping in tesco at ridiculous o clock. I ended up having to go into the customer toilets after we finished packing stuff up so that i could throw up :nope: not nice at all.

OH is now in bed after his night shift and i would LOVE to go and join him but i had the crazy idea to book myself in for a haircut this afternoon as a treat so have to head out to town in a bit! :dohh:

Hope everyone is having a good day so far.


----------



## bloodbinds

jem_5500 said:


> hi all,
> 
> Stretch marks? What are they?!



*hits Jo*


----------



## DizzyMoo

Aww raerae hun , you do tickle me & i love it ! lol 

Our hosp don't class you as full term til 38wks, I'm speaking to midwife in 2wks anyway bout confirming induction date as at the moment they haven't given me an exact date, Just said i've to go in at 38+3 (Mon-16th nov) they will check me to see if i'm ready then book me in that week, Thing is i'll be 39wks that friday so why are they making me wait til nearly 39wks so when i rang i said i only had someone to look after josh on the 14th/15th so they said all they had to do was move my appointment forward which i hope they do, god they piss me off making us wait when there really is no need. I'm also going to be requesting a growth scan, All the way through my 1st pregnancy they worried he would be small because of my thyroid & i had loads of scans. But whilst they seem worried about my thyroid & making sure its regulated as i've had trouble they haven't done a growth scan but yet constantly dig at me for the medication & worry me he could be small grrr so bloody scan me then to make sure!! GRRRR

Anyhoo best get ready & take monster to nursery back later x


----------



## RaeRae

Blondie said:


> Don't want to cheer you up too much RaeRae but I dreamt you gave birth on the 2nd October last night :rofl:

Awww!!!!! No I can't have him then coz it's Zoe's birthday on the 6th and I think she'd kill me.

Rebaby - I've thought about swimming but they'd probably harpoon me. 

I want cake.


----------



## DizzyMoo

bloodbinds said:


> jem_5500 said:
> 
> 
> hi all,
> 
> Stretch marks? What are they?!
> 
> 
> 
> *hits Jo*Click to expand...

<<< *hides coz she hasn't got a single stretch mark*


----------



## bloodbinds

DizzyMoo said:


> bloodbinds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jem_5500 said:
> 
> 
> hi all,
> 
> Stretch marks? What are they?!
> 
> 
> 
> *hits Jo*Click to expand...
> 
> <<< *hides coz she hasn't got a single stretch mark*Click to expand...



What?! OMG.


...


*hits moo*


----------



## jem_5500

oh dear moo think we may have upset someone :D

I was going swimming tuesday then I realised i booked tesco shop for then not changing it as it only cost 3 quid delivery :D

I jsut got back from shops. I was like wow I have made a really big dent in this then wrote down wht i had got and still got sooo many people to buy for. DH rteckons we can pretty much finish this weekend and then that gives 3 full pay checks to save beofre my maternity stops.

bugger i am crying my eyes out at neighbours at moment,

ANyway Toys r us ahve some great toy offers on, bratsz for a fiver and haf price etc and there seems to be laods of sales on i bought tom a load of clothes in burtons reduced at 50 % off.

Worth looking xxx


----------



## lou1979

I have a few after my first, but they fade over time, i havnt got any new ones this time, or with my second i never, but with my first i didnt have any until 39 weeks, and then one morning they just appeared out of the blue.


----------



## Seraphim

I'm going to have a DOOR on the understairs cupboard in a minute :happydance:

AND skirting in the porch, sooooon it will be in the living room!

I've been cleaning out my tool boxes and sorting out screws and the numerous boxes of DIY bits and bobs left over from various jobs.

Carpenter assures me that he's here tomorrow AND sunday so fingers crossed we might get somewhere :wohoo:


----------



## Anna1982

well I just woke up from a two hour nap, feel alot better, apart from my butt hurts from being sat so long

thanks for the offer tips jo will be taking myself over to toys r us for a look

just about to do a book people order theres a few books I want for Morgan for xmas

bump feels huge but what the hey it is


----------



## MommaBunni

I have one stretch mark, but it's a good 2 inches long and it's right next to my belly button in a vertical way. And it's bright, briiiiiight pink. :gun: And I'm starting to get ones on my hips from the skin streching there! Soooooo much for bikinis in the summer time! I'm only 24, I don't want to dress like a "mom" yet!!


----------



## DizzyMoo

Evening ladies, 
Think i've overdone it today BIG TIME, I've got under bump pains since yesterday, but today after dropping Josh off at nursery i paid me mum a visit & we decided to nip into town to get her some accessories for her newly decorated living room & i ended up carring back a bloody huge photo frame & a mega heavy chunky mirror, walking round feeling sick & having to stand up all the way home on the bus i'm sooooo sore , my back , hips legs . Just aching everywhere & feel really queezy, keep wretching but nothing comes up so me belly hurts even more ARGHHHHHH .

Sorry for the rant ladies just feeling really poo & sore :(


----------



## Seraphim

Aw Dizzy :/


----------



## bloodbinds

MommaBunni said:


> I have one stretch mark, but it's a good 2 inches long and it's right next to my belly button in a vertical way. And it's bright, briiiiiight pink. :gun: And I'm starting to get ones on my hips from the skin streching there! Soooooo much for bikinis in the summer time! I'm only 24, I don't want to dress like a "mom" yet!!


I'm only 19 and i've got strech marks all up my stomach and hips :cry:


----------



## MommaBunni

bloodbinds said:


> MommaBunni said:
> 
> 
> I have one stretch mark, but it's a good 2 inches long and it's right next to my belly button in a vertical way. And it's bright, briiiiiight pink. :gun: And I'm starting to get ones on my hips from the skin streching there! Soooooo much for bikinis in the summer time! I'm only 24, I don't want to dress like a "mom" yet!!
> 
> 
> I'm only 19 and i've got strech marks all up my stomach and hips :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs: We should invent something to hide them and make a million trillion dollars!!!


----------



## MommaBunni

DizzyMoo said:


> Evening ladies,
> Think i've overdone it today BIG TIME, I've got under bump pains since yesterday, but today after dropping Josh off at nursery i paid me mum a visit & we decided to nip into town to get her some accessories for her newly decorated living room & i ended up carring back a bloody huge photo frame & a mega heavy chunky mirror, walking round feeling sick & having to stand up all the way home on the bus i'm sooooo sore , my back , hips legs . Just aching everywhere & feel really queezy, keep wretching but nothing comes up so me belly hurts even more ARGHHHHHH .
> 
> Sorry for the rant ladies just feeling really poo & sore :(

Oooh Dizzy :hugs: 
Relax, take it easy, try to get into the bath if possible! (I know it's hard with your spd) And I've started throwing up again too (two weeks ago) I'm hoping it's just a 3rd tri thing! Give LO a rub for me!


----------



## xkirstyx

blood im with you on that im 19 and have them all over my belly and hips and starting to go onto my back :(
dizzy hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## bloodbinds

*hugs to Kirsty and Moo*

At least we're both going to have ugly strech marked stomachs Kirst! Lol.

I'm a bit fustrated because FOB left me and now i think, in 6 months time, when i've had the baby and lost a lot of my baby weight, and i want to go out on the pull or something... i dunno. No man is going to want me.

What if i go to bed with a guy, take off my top, and he see's all my stretch marks? What is he going to do? Be repulsed and run off? :-/

Sorry, just scared that i'm never going to have sex again! Or never feel attractive again!!!


----------



## MommaBunni

Oh bloods, that's not true, that's not true at all! TMI coming up: as I developed early, my boobs grew a lot over about a months period and well, they were covered in stretch marks...which have now faded to silvery lines... My DH still loves them! I was scared to show him them the first time and I explained why... He was very understanding and claims "not to notice" anything. If you find someone you like and who really likes you, it won't be an issue!


----------



## DizzyMoo

Thanks ladies, I've had me bath, getting in is ok its getting out i find a problem i keep getting stuck :dohh: I need something to hold onto me thinks, I have a shower but it doesn't help the spd enough. 

Bloods hun, I know how you feel & i'm there at the moment. When i had josh i honestly thought nobody would want a single mum who couldn't go out much as i had no sitter & would have to stop in most of the time, I met fob online & i thought everything was perfect especially getting our planned BFP ... he then ran off with someone else so all along he was just using me & i just feel the same hun, I'm never going to find someone who wants me now, Especially being the single mum to 2 kids. With josh i'd kinda accepted the fact i was going to be staying single but meeting fob changed me so much & then he shit on me so now i kinda don't want to meet anyone to be put through it all over again. 
So how dya fancy becoming my new lesbian lover pmsl , We can stop in at nights & sulk together & have alcohol (lots of) *big smile* :rofl: 
No but seriously i do know how you feel hun xx :hugs2:

jo hun i'll try catch up with you tomorrow x


----------



## chrissie33

Girls, I am a firm believer that men dont actually know what stretch marks are so I wouldnt worry - I am quoting this as my mantra every day so I make sure I believe it!!!

I gotta say Rae, I think you look amazing, you havent put any weight on anywhere but your bump and that will soon go!! Cant believe the next time I see you, your lovely boy will be here!!


----------



## bloodbinds

DizzyMoo said:


> Thanks ladies, I've had me bath, getting in is ok its getting out i find a problem i keep getting stuck :dohh: I need something to hold onto me thinks, I have a shower but it doesn't help the spd enough.
> 
> Bloods hun, I know how you feel & i'm there at the moment. When i had josh i honestly thought nobody would want a single mum who couldn't go out much as i had no sitter & would have to stop in most of the time, I met fob online & i thought everything was perfect especially getting our planned BFP ... he then ran off with someone else so all along he was just using me & i just feel the same hun, I'm never going to find someone who wants me now, Especially being the single mum to 2 kids. With josh i'd kinda accepted the fact i was going to be staying single but meeting fob changed me so much & then he shit on me so now i kinda don't want to meet anyone to be put through it all over again.
> *So how dya fancy becoming my new lesbian lover pmsl , We can stop in at nights & sulk together & have alcohol (lots of) *big smile*
> No but seriously i do know how you feel hun xx* :hugs2:
> 
> jo hun i'll try catch up with you tomorrow x


Oh, you were joking? :cry:

Lol. But would you love my stretch marks? Haha. But sulking and drinking sounds lots of fun though! Lol. I think we should do that anyway!

It is good to know i'm not alone though. Just spent the last hour googling diets - if it takes ages for the stretch marks to fade, at least i can try and kick start the weight loss after baby is here! Lol.


----------



## Anna1982

morning ladies

stretch mrks do fade, mine from morgan are silver lines now

Im up early again, looks like trying to get a nap this afternoon again.

on todays agenda we have an early Asda shop, then town with my dad for some dollars (they go to florida on october 24th) then who knows lol

DH is going to work with his dad as a favor as he doesnt normally work weekends

Im looking forward to the consultant on Tuesday finaly some reasurrance and hopefully something to help me sleep.

yesterday went to matalan and got a loely red halloween top for morgan, plus a halloween sleepsuit for him and some socks lol


----------



## Rebaby

Well i got my haircut yesterday, and managed not to be sick on my hairdresser...so that was fab! But then ended up falling out with OH as he said he wasn't sure if he liked my new haircut :cry: and i got really upset about it.

We hardly ever fall out, and i felt so silly but i was a bit unsure about it myself, i think it looks good but i don't know if it's "me" if you get me?! So i was feeling a bit self conscious about it and OH basically said he didn't really like it so i ended up bawling my eyes out. Eventually he apologised and we made up :blush: but i have to say, with the puking and the bump pains and the falling out yesterday was a pretty crappy day all round!

I am hoping today will be better. I didn't quite manage the lie in i was hoping for as the postman woke me up, but to be fair he was delivering my big parcel from the birth ease website, including my birthing ball :happydance: so i might forgive him!


----------



## DizzyMoo

Rebaby we can't possibly comment without piccies lol *chants* We want piccies !! we want piccies !! 

Men don't half put their foot in it don't they , I mean ok we don't want them to lie but they could choose their words better eh hun? :hugs2:

Well bump is on another mission today to kick the crap out of me & i swear this is the only time he ever gets to royally kick my butt !
I feel a little better today, Well not sickly but then again i haven't eaten ... YET ... still aching but a lazy day sounds like a plan.

Just watching home & health - bringing home baby i didn't even know that baby programs were on tv ! Anyone know of any others?


----------



## MommaBunni

Dizzy! My uncle doesn't know if he can father children (something happened when he was a toddler then a teenager, not sure what, as I didn't ask mum too many details) But, the woman he's with now has two wonderful children, 5 and 8 I think, and they are wonderful children. The whole family loves them and it's like they were made for eachother. So, I wouldn't worry about the guy thing with kids! You'll find your OH and he'll love love love your kids. (Heck, we've never met Josh and I know us ladies here love him!)

Oh, there's Bringing Home Baby, Birth Day, A Baby's Story, I Didn't Know I was Pregnant, Deliver Me, Make Room for Baby... 

Probably more... but these are the ones I watch!


----------



## DizzyMoo

MommaBunni said:


> Dizzy! My uncle doesn't know if he can father children (something happened when he was a toddler then a teenager, not sure what, as I didn't ask mum too many details) But, the woman he's with now has two wonderful children, 5 and 8 I think, and they are wonderful children. The whole family loves them and it's like they were made for eachother. So, I wouldn't worry about the guy thing with kids! You'll find your OH and he'll love love love your kids. (Heck, we've never met Josh and I know us ladies here love him!)
> 
> Oh, there's Bringing Home Baby, Birth Day, A Baby's Story, I Didn't Know I was Pregnant, Deliver Me, Make Room for Baby...
> 
> Probably more... but these are the ones I watch!

Yeh i thought that originally when i met fob, Josh loved him to bits & was so upset when he never came back i don't wanna do that again to him or bump. 
It's not like i'll get chance for a night out to meet anyone now anyway lol

oooh when are them programmes on hun any ideas? :hugs2:


----------



## MommaBunni

I catch most of them during the week around 8 or 9 in the morning.


----------



## DizzyMoo

oh :dohh: josh would never let me watch anything other than playhouse disney at that time lol 

Just watching home birth on home & health now x


----------



## Seraphim

Real men don't let that kinda stuff bother them.

When I met my hubby he didn't even notice I had walking stick... when he did, he didn't care. When I ended up back in a wheelchair - all he saw was the smile being able to have a day out at the sea gave me.

And neither of us see my scars from day to day... (although the work I had done on them does make it easier in a way, but that's only because strangers are/were inclined to stare.)

Scars old and new...

Spoiler
https://newimages.fotopic.net/?iid=ygi1c0&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1


----------



## Blondie

Those scars look good to me Seraphine - definitely a big improvement but as you say the skin is only an outer covering anyway and anyone shallow enough to be bothered by that isn't worth giving your heart too anyway :)

I think I'm addicted to strictly come dancing :rofl: - oh dear poor DH will just have to put up with a TV addict of a wife! Luckily he has gone to the pub to play pool so I've got custody of the tv to myself :)


----------



## Anna1982

wow my bumps so sore! and rock hard god knows whats going on in there

I am exhausted, and about to try sleep in my sitting position again

poor morgas got a runny tummy bless him, he had to be sripped and bathed the last time he trumped, I hate tosee him poorly

night ladies


----------



## chrissie33

Hey girls, I have to ask if any of you if any of you have had this before - I was stood up earlier and had a very odd sensation in my pelvic region. I had the feeling that the baby was actually coming out!! That sounds mad I know but its hard to explain. Was an intense pressure, not pain, just sensation really, and I had to put my hand between my legs to make sure there wasnt anything coming out..... (I had my pj's on so if baby was coming out, he/she wouldnt get far....lol....) Im 34 weeks next week and been having some extra fluid in my underwear too which I am going to ask the midwife about incase its leaking waters but this was something altogether new. Only lasted for about 45 seconds and I havent had it since but thought I would ask as some of you here have had babies before so know more what to expect. I dont think the baby has dropped as I still have a fat butt sticking out at the top of my bump.....any suggestions gratefully received xx


----------



## Rebaby

Well i don't know if it is exactly the same thing but it sounds similar to what i was feeling yesterday morning, when we were in the supermarket (before i was sick!) i was stood in one of the aisles and i felt as though the baby was coming out, it felt like if i walked then it would drop out, it was very odd and i said to OH "i feel like i'm having a baby!" to which he was like "Well duh!" :dohh: I was like, "no! I mean, right now!" but then the sensation passed and that was that :shrug: Very odd.


----------



## MommaBunni

Chrissie, sounds like ligaments stretching to me, tbh. It is a weird sensation, but I wouldn't worry too much about it! :hugs:


----------



## Seraphim

...If I didn't know she was in a sac of water I'd *swear* she was trying to squeeze her little fingers/arm out!!


----------



## chrissie33

Thank god I am not alone, that sounds exactly like it Rebaby!! and seraphim, I sometimes feel baby is clawing its way out....lol


----------



## MommaBunni

Seraphim said:


> ...If I didn't know she was in a sac of water I'd *swear* she was trying to squeeze her little fingers/arm out!!

:rofl:


----------



## Tish Terror

I know what you all mean! It feels like she's just gonna pop out! but we aren't that lucky! lol


----------



## Anna1982

morning ladies
bloody early isnt it I managed to sleep from around 11pm till 3am cant hope for any more.
already started cleaning house.

on a side note if you tink your leaking waters you have to get it checked out, seriouly, a girl in my village "thought" she was leaking turns out she was and had to go in the hospital
at the hospital they give you like a pantyliner to wear and its turns blue if your leaking fluid

I had to wear one when I went in to have Morgan as they didnt believe my waters had gone three weeks early, put it on and gush loads a water, midwife said ahh your not going anywhere but delivery lol

Im just trying to decide if its too early to put the dish waher on, we made currylast night and its stinking the house out lol

Morgans still asleep looks like this bug has made him really tired. Bless him, e looks so tiny when in hs cotbed

Oh and he took a step last night Im so proud of him!


----------



## baby boo

im just feeling tired all the time now... in one instance i want abby out in another im like im no where near ready not sure what to feel

nursery almost done.. and ive got the final touches here and there coming together but as i said i feel tired alll the time and thats not helping me at all

got a lot of discharge too its jelly like.. sorry if tmi.. but last appointment doc said it was fine so am not worrying.. ive had the stretcing ligmaent pains before.. i thogut they were brazton hicks? if this is anything to go by im going to be screaming bloody murder before i even go into lbaor


----------



## jem_5500

hi lovelies hop eyour ok xxx

DId everyone sleep oko? Hope so, I was sleeping we and then DH decided to get up turn nlight son crash about as they do at 2 am...I have mastered the art of avoiding 2 cats and peein in the dark so as not to disturb him he cannot manage this. SO then i was wide awake.

Had fantastic day yesterday, did some more xmas shopping bought my nursing bras....nearly fell over at women she reckons iwill be a 38 F when I have baby pretty much am or 36 G which is smae hting pretty much and she said we will go with 38 F as my under hasnt changed that much as no one wants to buy a G!! 

ANyway asked if i wanted to joing their baby club, asked if it involved a card and saif no but u got 5 pound off your shop that session and load of other money off vouchers and a catalogue 5 times a year with moe in so i was like ok! So 2 sleep bras 2 nursing bras and bed matress protectors later we left... whoops. then Blooming marvellous have jens bogof so DH treated me to 2 pairs of those, i love the they skinny underbump ones and reckon i can wear after bubs arrives and 25 quid 2 pairs very chuffed.

Then had all my girls over ended up with my eye brows waxed, manicure, pedicure and a facial heaven followed by cake and pizza and an Ann SUmmers party.

Exhausted and feel like crap today with sore throat but loved seeing every one

Have a good day ladies

Dizzy I cannot ge otn FB got your message last night but phone had dies xxx


----------



## RaeRae

chrissie33 said:


> I gotta say Rae, I think you look amazing, you havent put any weight on anywhere but your bump and that will soon go!! Cant believe the next time I see you, your lovely boy will be here!!

You're just too lovely x You look awesome hun xxxx

As far as the stretch marks thing goes I have to say I love my Mummy Marks. I had a lot after my first pregnancy and I never had an issue with them. They always remind me of growing my little princess in my belly. I met OH when Zo was 2 and he never seemed to have a problem with them.

You're all going to hate me but I've had the best 2 nights sleep in ages! 8 hours Friday and Saturday night only waking up once each time. It was amazing.

We were supposed to be popping down to Tesco yesterday but Zoe decided she wanted to go for a picnic so we ended up in the forest LOL! It was so lovely and peaceful there. Not quite sure how I survived the little slope between the car park and the field but I'm still here. 

I've got a weird patch on my bump. It feels like its sore/bruised but if I touch it there's no sensation there at all. It's very odd.

I'm packing my hospital bag today. I've had too many Braxton Hicks and weird feelings over the last few days to leave it any longer. Had my first going into labour dream last night too so I'm getting on it!

Hope everyone is ok xxxx


----------



## Anna1982

ugh I hurt, sorry to complain but I do! bumps rock hard and painfull, spd painfull!
ouch
I have done nothing today, even alking to the loo hurts
god knows why bumps so sore
any ideas


----------



## Seraphim

Anna :hugs:

No ideas, sorry :(
My bump went really hard last night, lasted quite a while too - couldn't quite figure out what was going on :shrug:


----------



## Blondie

Urgh - my baby has decided it likes shoving limbs out all the time at the moment and it's so so painful - can just feel these sharp pointy lumps on my bump. DH kept laughing until I took my elbow and shoved it really hard into his stomach - suddenly he realises it's actually not a nice sensation :rofl:

Have finally fixed the catch on the nursery door now so we can shut it and the cats can't get in - which means I've been able to build the pram and unpack all the car seat etc and take the wrappers off everything. Starting to look more like a nursery now than warehouse :) Will finish unpacking everything this week and then get busy taking photos of all my purchases :)

Last day at work tomorrow and just can't wait to get it all over with now and put my feet up - got the midwife on wednesday and really really hoping I'll have managed to put some weight on this fortnight as otherwise she won't be happy with me.


----------



## DizzyMoo

Hey ladies , i'm with you on the hard bump bit, For the last 2/3 days since being extra sore i've noticed bumps moving differently too, I'm feeling much more movements & much stronger too, the BH have been getting on my nerves & a little to frequent & uncomfortable for my liking. 

I'm always sore coz of the spd but at dinner i was kinda feeling ok ish, so decided a trip to tescos was in order, So me & mum pops on bus & whilst there i grabs trolley to lean on & by time we'd got up the escalator to the 1st floor (clothing of course) i was in agony. The top inside of my legs KILLED, my hips KILLED, under my bump KILLED, my back bloody KILLED! I was seriously not impressed & then came the tears , Sat for 5-10 but nope wasn't enough i really needed to lie down, I was coming over hot then cold then bloody hot :dohh: Coat on, off , on off ARGH !!
Anyhoo took me time & shuffled round in between BH which were making me stop & breath in, Found a nice poncho type top i'm gonna buy for breastfeeding one was £15 & one was £10 , So i thought i'd use them whilst out & about with baby i can hopefully breastfeed easier without people seeing as i won't bf in public. Soon as the ssmg grant hits i'm gonna get them, Then looked through baby stuff & again i'll be grabbing some when the money lands, Some black flat ugg type boots & some tops for josh all wanted buying but just didn't have the money so hoping it lands soon. There was alsorts of toys for xmas i want to get him too :) 

Couldn't wait to get home, Back at mums i was really struggling to move so got a taxi home *phew* but was so sore i just cried when i got in, I'm now shitting the next 7wks if i am getting worse day by day :( . Josh is shattered as he's awake during nights with a bad cough so early night for him now & i'm just going to run a huge bath, eat some painkillers & chill, Stolen my mums heat pad to put across my lower back too. Really hope to get some sleep tonight *fingers crossed*

Sorry its really long *sigh*.

Jo glad to hear you got some pampering hun, really sulked last night when i wasn't there. 

Blondie - are we going to photo sharing what we've bought? Or the nursery? I'm kinda wanting to see both lol . Ive no nursery to decorate but can show clothing bits :)


----------



## Rebaby

DizzyMoo said:


> Rebaby we can't possibly comment without piccies lol *chants* We want piccies !! we want piccies !!
> 
> Men don't half put their foot in it don't they , I mean ok we don't want them to lie but they could choose their words better eh hun? :hugs2:

Well i'm just about to post my latest bump piccy in the bumps thread, so you can see my new 'do' there :thumbup: I have to say i am really not sure about it though, not fishing for compliments here, i genuinely don't think it suits me, although as a hairstyle i think it looks nice on other people, but i feel a bit weird every time i catch my reflection in a mirror. I think i am defo gonna grow the fringe out.

OH has been most apologetic since friday about hurting my feelings but i can tell he still isn't keen on the hair, he just isn't mentioning it as he doesn't want to set me off :cry: again!

I sympathise with all those having weird 'hard bump' days. My braxton hicks have really tailed off these past couple of weeks, i seem to be getting hardly any, but i will have odd days where my bump just generally feels rock solid, and it's not like braxton hicks, where you feel the tightenings, it's just generally hard and heavy. I'm not sure if it's just LO's position maybe? :shrug:

Sorry your SPD is getting worse moo :hugs: hope the bath and painkillers help.


----------



## jem_5500

Hi every ones 

Moo-you ok hope you managed to ge tout the bath last night you suddenly went quiet!!

Christmas cake making today steeped the fruit las tnight...t he smell of christmas :D

Got dentist today only 2 weeks after my tooth fell out rather my filling sorry! I am going to push they do more as I dont want problems over christmas or when baby arrives!

We are soo close now very scarey!

Hope bumps have softened and people sleeping better xxx


----------



## lou1979

Oh my goodness i have 29 days to go....


----------



## MsEmski

I've come to the conclusion that the bump going hard is it either turning over or a BH? Possibly?

Hope everyone had good, relaxing weekends! My LO has been trampolining on my cervix all weekend- talk about a stabbing poker-like pain!

Dizzy- I had the same 'great' idea as you on Sunday with a trip to Tescos. Pain! And then because I'd been so active the BHs came on with avengence.

Just got back from my MW appointment- all is well. Bubs is definitely starting to engage. Measuring two weeks in front as usual. The next time I'll see her is in around 2 1/2ish weeks at home. She'll be dropping off my gas and air, all her supplies and a (just-in-case) prescription for pethidine. All I need to get is the shower curtains for the mess!

We're all going to by parents soon!! I can't believe how quickly things are progressing now... Best get cleaning and painting


----------



## DizzyMoo

Yeh i thought it was a really good idea until i got to tescos too, I will not be making that mistake again. I think i need one of those Motorised scooter things biddies have lol 

I was in the bath just over an hour, I got stuck :( Although the bath helps i really think i'm gonna have to stick with showers now, I struggle to get in & out & i think its making me worse even though it seems to help if that makes sense. So its showers from now on :cry: I tried to take some pictures of the baby things i have so far but my lighting is so dodgy & dull everything looked yellow & blurred grr so i might try again today. 

I've just bought josh a wallE & eva interactive toy set for xmas, its being advertised in the buy/sell on someones ebay & said we could make offers but i was worried someone else would get it so i phoned my mum & asked if she would pay for it til the ssmg lands then i can pay her back SHOCK HORROR she agreed !!! So i got her to do the buy it now & she paid on her cc .. Was £25 it looks fab & josh is currently obsessed with wallE so i can't wait to have a play ..oops i mean to watch josh having a play :dohh: :rofl:
It looks well good : https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...13384&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1173wt_1165

Right i gotta get sorted to take josh early, setting off earlier now as i'm walking at a snails pace :dohh:


----------



## Anna1982

hiya

another crap nights sleep for me, had 5 hours split up
spd on fire today these co codamol are crap

I have the consultant tomorrow

oh and I had two contractions this morning with pain scared me silly 9i now remember what they feel like) plus had massive pressure down there yesterday
who knows whats happening

not doing anything today oo painfull


----------



## bloodbinds

*hugs* To all the November sparklers!


Had a bit of a shit weekend, had my step-mum yell at me saying i was spoilt and immature and had a shit attitude until i was crying my eyes out. Dunno where she gets off insulting a pregnant teenager? Worse part was my dad just sat back and watched. Like he wasn't bothered.

I know one thing for sure, if anyone, no matter who it was, raised their voice to my child and insulted them in front of my eyes, i would stand on there neck until they apologised and begged for forgiveness.

Also i've got a big of cabin fever from staying in ALL last week, so have made plans to actually go out tomorrow, whoop!


----------



## Shazzy-babee

bloodbinds said:


> *hugs* To all the November sparklers!
> 
> 
> Had a bit of a shit weekend, had my step-mum yell at me saying i was spoilt and immature and had a shit attitude until i was crying my eyes out. Dunno where she gets off insulting a pregnant teenager? Worse part was my dad just sat back and watched. Like he wasn't bothered.
> 
> I know one thing for sure, if anyone, no matter who it was, raised their voice to my child and insulted them in front of my eyes, i would stand on there neck until they apologised and begged for forgiveness.
> 
> Also i've got a big of cabin fever from staying in ALL last week, so have made plans to actually go out tomorrow, whoop!


you shouldnt let her speak to u like that hun, and wen she does n it make you up set dont let her see you cry :hugs: she aint ur mother 
hope ur ok now tho xxxx


----------



## bloodbinds

Shazzy-babee said:


> bloodbinds said:
> 
> 
> *hugs* To all the November sparklers!
> 
> 
> Had a bit of a shit weekend, had my step-mum yell at me saying i was spoilt and immature and had a shit attitude until i was crying my eyes out. Dunno where she gets off insulting a pregnant teenager? Worse part was my dad just sat back and watched. Like he wasn't bothered.
> 
> I know one thing for sure, if anyone, no matter who it was, raised their voice to my child and insulted them in front of my eyes, i would stand on there neck until they apologised and begged for forgiveness.
> 
> Also i've got a big of cabin fever from staying in ALL last week, so have made plans to actually go out tomorrow, whoop!
> 
> 
> you shouldnt let her speak to u like that hun, and wen she does n it make you up set dont let her see you cry :hugs: she aint ur mother
> hope ur ok now tho xxxxClick to expand...



I know, i said to her 'who are you?! You are _nothing _to me, where do you get off saying this stuff to me?!'
She won't get a chance to talk to me like that again, have blocked her number and won't be seeing her again if i can help it.
But yeah, am feeling better now though, she's not worth getting upset about. Thanks  x


----------



## Rebaby

Aww pip :hugs: she sounds like a horrible cow, hope you enjoy your day out tomorrow.

I am feeling fairly well rested today, i didn't have a conventional "good nights sleep" but i was in bed at 11pm, slept okay until 2.30am, was awake A LOT after that, but then got up at 6am and went to pick OH up from his nightshift, then got back in to bed with him and slept through until lunch time :thumbup:

And i have absolutely NO plans for today, so just gonna slob out and make the most of this not-working malarkey!

I also finally got my confirmation letter through from work this morning telling me what mat leave and pay i am entitled to, and it's all just as i thought, so no nasty surprises there :thumbup:

Good luck at the consultant tomorrow anna. Hugs to everyone.


----------



## xkirstyx

hi girls :hugs: 
just back from mw app and they wanted me to go straight to hospital but wen they phoned daycare they said they were busy and iv to go in 2moz at 10.30. i have high bp and trace of protine and 2traces of something eles in my urine and my fingers are swollen (had to take engegment ring off thismorning coz was cutting in2 my finger :( ) baby is messuring at 36weeks, and iv been seeing loads of spots infront of my eyes. they said it could just be a urine infection or it could be pre eclapsia (sp?) arghhh they joys ai! xxx


----------



## Rebaby

Aww kirsty :hugs: i really hope it isn't pre-eclampsia, i think it's awful they're making you wait until tomorrow to be checked out. Rest up and take it easy today :hugs:


----------



## xkirstyx

thank you rebaby :hugs: they told me to phone triage if i get dizzy or spots infornt on eyes again. the midwife i seen is doing the antenatal class 2night so ill get her to check me again is i dont feel righ. but fingers crossed everything will be fine. just cant wait for this pregnancy to be over. iv had a really difficult one :( just want my baby now! xxx


----------



## Anna1982

well I have managed three hours sleep in the day today, bless my mum for having morgan!

bumps rock hard again, cant see a good nights sleep ahead, but hey less than 24 hours to my growth scan and consultant appointment.


----------



## ClaireLouise

Aww bloodbinds how dare she make you upset!! I would of wanted to swing for her!! I wish us pregnant ladies had a right to right hook a few annoying people ;) Hope she apologizes to you asap!!!

xkirstyx fingers crossed for you girl! Urine infections are still not nice but lets hope its that. i didnt know spots in front of your eyes was a symptom of either! I know what you mean re fat fingers though! I had to take mine off at 22 weeks! With washing up liquid cos they wouldnt budge! Little chipolata fingers i call them hehe.

Sleepness nights - i hear ya girls. I actually find that sleeping at the oposite end of the bed can help. I still woke up in the night often enough but i drifted back to sleep quicker. But take naps during the day lovvies, i rely on them!! But it is starting to be more uncomfortable to get in a position in bed :(

Does anyone else feel their MW appointments are sort of .... rushed? I just dont find her to be very informative, just the urine check, blood pressure check and bump measurements with a feel of what position hes in. I even had to ask today to check he was still head down cos she wouldnt have told me otherwise. Im just worried that im now at the 34 week point and she should be giving me advice and info on what i should be preparing for. I read it all up too but does anyone else feel kinda "fobbed off"?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Anna1982

yep my midwife rushes me, mainly because she knows I go to the consultant too lol

can you believe its October this week!! I gave birth last october 3 weeks early lol,

My baby boys one this month, god times flown. he wont be a baby much longer.

the way im feeling he may have a brother for his birthday lol!

anybody know what I should expect from this growth scan tomorrow or how long its gonna take


----------



## Oushka

Aww :hugs: for everyone.

Had a busy weekend just doing family stuff. Trying to chill out as & when but also not allowing everyone treat me like a china doll.

We have our growth scan tomorrow afternoon. Cant wait to see bubs again & get our estimated weight... I also hope everything looks ok... a bit worried but very excited.

Have terrible tooth ache, I think I need to up my calcium intake as my usually healthy teeth have been sensitive of late.

Not sure what happened but bubs woke me up with a yelp last night, she usually lies back down my right side, but she decided to swap to the left in the night, my god it hurt - and I jumped out of bed so fast then the pain went, she must have caught a nerve. Anyway, by the time Id woken up at 10am :blush: she'd moved back the other way as I had my usual hard right side & bobbly left side.


----------



## Oushka

Aww :hugs: for everyone.

Had a busy weekend just doing family stuff. Trying to chill out as & when but also not allowing everyone treat me like a china doll.

We have our growth scan tomorrow afternoon. Cant wait to see bubs again & get our estimated weight... I also hope everything looks ok... a bit worried but very excited.

Have terrible tooth ache, I think I need to up my calcium intake as my usually healthy teeth have been sensitive of late.

Not sure what happened but bubs woke me up with a yelp last night, she usually lies back down my right side, but she decided to swap to the left in the night, my god it hurt - and I jumped out of bed so fast then the pain went, she must have caught a nerve. Anyway, by the time Id woken up at 10am :blush: she'd moved back the other way as I had my usual hard right side & bobbly left side.


----------



## MommaBunni

ClaireLouise said:


> Does anyone else feel their MW appointments are sort of .... rushed? I just dont find her to be very informative, just the urine check, blood pressure check and bump measurements with a feel of what position hes in. I even had to ask today to check he was still head down cos she wouldnt have told me otherwise. Im just worried that im now at the 34 week point and she should be giving me advice and info on what i should be preparing for. I read it all up too but does anyone else feel kinda "fobbed off"?

Yes yes and yes! I'm not happy we're being treated this way, but I'm gald to find I'm not alone in feeling it! I get frustrated to the point of tears!


----------



## bloodbinds

Oh god oh god oh god.


I have just worked out that i have put on almost _4 stone _since i got pregnant.

I'm not even measuring big. I have another 6 weeks left.

_4 stone._

Seriously, that is ridiculous. And depressing.

Why oh why did i ever think 'oh, i can eat what i want, i'm going to get big anyway'

Cringe. :-(


----------



## Anna1982

hiya

you will loose a least a stone of that when babys born trust e plus after birth your appetite will be all over 

i havnt been on the scales at all lol

and look at the bloody time! sick of being awake


----------



## MsEmski

Good mornings ladies 

Sick of being awake too!! This early bird don't catch worms- it catches extreme grumpiness.

Anyone else's hormones going as screwy as their sleep patterns? And am I the only freak whose lower body goes completely numb/like dead legs after an hour of laying down?!??


----------



## soootired

MommaBunni said:


> ClaireLouise said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else feel their MW appointments are sort of .... rushed? I just dont find her to be very informative, just the urine check, blood pressure check and bump measurements with a feel of what position hes in. I even had to ask today to check he was still head down cos she wouldnt have told me otherwise. Im just worried that im now at the 34 week point and she should be giving me advice and info on what i should be preparing for. I read it all up too but does anyone else feel kinda "fobbed off"?
> 
> Yes yes and yes! I'm not happy we're being treated this way, but I'm gald to find I'm not alone in feeling it! I get frustrated to the point of tears!Click to expand...

I was with the first midwife i saw but me new one is much better. I see a consultant too which i think is why the first one didnt bother but the midwife i have now is always very chatty/freindly.

Hope everyone is doing well, not been on here for a while as finally got round to moving house although i think it was trying to pack boxes that put me in hospital yesterday with a uti, feeling so rough now and given up on sleeping as i need to pee so much lol. 

Any november babies yet??


----------



## MsEmski

Oh and Bloodbinds, I was reading a blog last night where the woman was describing how she had her weight and urine checked every week to make sure she was putting on too much weight- apparently if you're BFing more weight means that you're less likely to feel tired and run down! We apparently need 300 extra calories per day for being preggers, and 600 extra for BFing!!! You'll probably be running around with all this energy, feeling brilliant afterwards!!


----------



## Anna1982

my bum goes numb lol!!


----------



## MsEmski

Lol! Oh the joys!!


----------



## xkirstyx

morning everyone :hugs:
im up bright and early to go to daycare unit, fingers crossed everthing is fine coz mw took my bp again last night after antenatal class and it was back to norm and she also took my blood so i dont need to worry about that today. she said i have to be there about for about an hour and they will keep checking my bp. will update when i get back home. xxx


----------



## jem_5500

Oh help, 

I have my friends 20 motnh old lad and 2 cats running around!! I think I have passified him with c beebies and clean nappy and toast! WOndeirng how long novelty of c beebies will last... Got tesco shop arriving at 11-1 then I was going to go to park but back and tummy hurt so that wont happen for fear of not making the walk back! My firned may come over this afternoon so we can play on the little angels stuff...he (my firend) has said he will scarabble about if I watch! 

and the novelty as i wrote this has worn off he has thrown water all over my leater suite and thrown his dummy scross the room!!!

he arrvied at mine today wet and still in pjs so i had change saturated nappy and dres shikhe had had no breakfast so needed to run to garage with him to buy bread and he has no toys to play with....we have none either!!!!!!!!!!! a long day ahead if my friend doesnt come i feel!!

I ache al l over and am already tired have him till 5!!!


----------



## Oushka

Good luck today Anna, I hope all goes well at your scan.

Have our scan at 16.45 then meet with consultant afterwards... please let my tft's be nearer to normal than last time!

Oh Jem, it sounds like you have a right handful there :)

Today Im repacking my hospital bags & mum is coming over to bake with me *YUM* (gosh that makes me sounds 18 not almost 30! :rofl: )


----------



## Blondie

Morning ladies :) Day 1 of not working and it's only taken me an hour and a half to have a shower and get dressed - I can't be bothered to dry my hair though or brush it as it just takes too long.

Going to work on cleaning one room a day in the house until it is all spotless - with 5 bedrooms, 3 bathrooms a huge living room and a kitchen diner that should keep me busy for the next 2 weeks :rofl: - it's like painting the forth bridge - as soon as I get to the end of my rooms it will be time to start cleaning the first ones again :rofl:

I don't understand how a house can get so messy with just 2 adults and 2 cats living in it :) - well actually I do as our cats are little buggers although they do seem to LOVE me being home during the day and are currently both trying to balance on my bump whilst I'm typing away on here :)

Right I'd better do a couple of sets of accounts for my clients and then I'll start on mission "unpack" everything in the nursery" :happydance:


----------



## Seraphim

Blondie - same here!!

Sooooo tired today though.
I was tired yday, but last night brought NO sleep.
Had to deal with contractors and engineer this morning - I'll be surprised if I made *any* sense.

I need to get the nursery sorted so I can put it out of my head.
But I also need a bloody good rest :shrug:

First antenatal class tonight.
I feel and look like shite. I want to be all 'blossoming' :rofl:


----------



## ttcno3

Afternoon all going to do nothing all day as i did the whole house yesterday and finished off a huge pile of :iron: while watching Flashback last night don't no what came over me although i did suffer when i tried to sleep last night my hip bone pop that loud DH though I'd broken one of the bed springs :dohh:


----------



## RaeRae

Hi everyone!

Had clinic this morning. They're really happy with my diabetes and with baby so they're happy to leave him in for another 3 weeks if possible. If it all goes to plan I'll be having him between the 19th and 23rd of October but they may still need to do it sooner. I've got another scan next week and then they'll give me a date.

I've got to be fair apart from being really uncomfortable I'm feeling great and I'm happy they want to leave him in til he's cooked properly.

Worked out from last week's scan measurements he was weighing 8lbs 1oz. He's going to be huge.


----------



## jem_5500

oh my goodness to all those already with an LO and pregnant HUGE respect I am knackered!!! I also cannot move as back is so sore but I have to move coz of LO!! I have found a reason to not have dummies for too long. the LO i have is 20 months lost his within 2 minuites of eavimg the house so wouldnt sleep threw huge tantrum so i had to go out and buy another one jsut to get some peace and quiet!!! 

Lots of ladies off now Blondie I know what u mean about cats they love it!!!!

THinking of you Anna xx


----------



## Seraphim

Aw jem you're brave!


----------



## Anna1982

rea rea whats your babys ac and hc, I have mines measurements but they didnt say weight, ac is 334 mm and hc 332 mm

jo its hard isnt it lol, morgans runs me ragged"!

scan went well, consultant said he will see me on 20th october, and decide what day to do induction says he may fetch it forward to anytim from 36 weeks!!


----------



## jem_5500

Oooo just have to add I nearly died when I went to get dummy I thought I would stock up on lactulose and heamaroid stuff and suffering at moment and asked to speak to pharmacist for advice...normally a woman andy way out walked the fittest pharmacist I have ever seen.... I still asked but wanted to crumple up in the process!!!!


----------



## Seraphim

Oh no! :rofl:

I don't think I could have gone through with it ;)


----------



## RaeRae

Anna do you have the BPD (biparietal diameter) and Femur Length measurements coz I can do a weight estimate if you have at least one of those I think.

His AC was 368 and his HC was 365 and that was at 34 weeks.

Glad your scan went well x


----------



## Rebaby

Seraphim said:


> Oh no! :rofl:
> 
> I don't think I could have gone through with it ;)

Me neither! :blush:

I had the same thing happen to me a couple of years ago when i had a bad case of thrush and pottered into my local boots chemist for some canesten. Wasn't sure whether to opt for the oral tablet or the pessary/cream so asked if someone could advise me and out strolls this handsome young bloke :dohh:

I suddenly became very mumbly and embarressed, although bless him, he didn't flinch, just launched straight into a very animated pros and cons and which one he'd recommend etc etc!


----------



## bloodbinds

Poor Jo! Lol. And poor Rebaby!

I once went into a chemist to ask about Vagisil and this woman said she'd get their 'specialist' so in comes MR GORGEOUS so i just stutter and mumble and scurry away! Lol.

My friend cancelled on me today, so it's another day of internet/tv/book Humph :-/

On the plus side i had a really good sex dream about this guy i quite like! Way-hey! Lol.


----------



## Anna1982

well its off to the dentist for a tooth out for me now


----------



## jem_5500

cor is it dentist week? I had mine put in yesterday :D a good 300 quids worth of treatment free.

I am so relieved he is only a 'relief' pharmacist I couldnt face going in there again otherwise..

RIley is asleep at last! i think i need one now but holding out till he goes home then having a loooooooong bath.

Anna great about the scan soooo u could only be 3 weeks away ?! eeks!!!

i still have tesco shopping everywhere the bloke was great took it al in the kitchen for me.

I need to put stuff in my wardrobe ( where chrsitmas non perishables go) and cant as LO asleep in there, did give me practice at putting the travel cot up though.

Why is it the most gorogeous blokes turn up when u least expect them!!! oh and want them!


----------



## bloodbinds

Anyone else having trouble using facebook? My computer won't load the page for some reason. Is this just me??


----------



## jem_5500

i keep getting this mine has loaded though.

oh and embaressing moment number 2 today.... tesco turned up and I managed to get a lovely bloke...not fit this time but everything is in their bags except the sodding always night time and a packet of flipping envive as if to say hey look mate she pees herself!!!!

can this day be any more embaressing!! ooo anyone on facebook wanna stalk me look for Jo spencer my imiage is a wedding pic of yours truely :D I need more peeps to talk to seeing as dizzy keep not being there....bet she read this now


----------



## bloodbinds

I would add you Jo, but my facebook officially hates me. How can my internet be working for everything else other than facebook? Ridiculous. Lol.

And i have the asda man coming today! Last time he was 5 minutes late and brought me someone elses food!! Lol. The cheek of it. Trying to fob me off with salads, cheeky bugger.


----------



## jem_5500

lol

to be fair fb can be pooo alot of the time


----------



## Oushka

Just back from our scan and bubs is currently around 5lbs 2oz's.

I didnt note down the other measurements, but head diameter is 86mm.

Looking good for around 7lbs fullterm - Im very happy about this as I was 8lbs and hubbie was 10lbs!

Met with consultant again, she said if I went into labour after friday they wouldnt try to stop it - everything has calmed down now tho so I think she might be in there for a few more weeks yet :)


----------



## Anna1982

jesus contractions again, dont know what the hells going on again,not so much mind blowingly painfull but very uncomfortable


----------



## Tish Terror

Hi all!
I am so amazed! there's less than 6 weeks left until my due date! it seems like just yesterday I could see my feet and I was waiting those 3 darn minutes to see if there was a miracle in me! haha It's so close! =D She DEFINITELY wants out!


----------



## Anna1982

morning ladies its 4.50am and the first load of washing is in the washer

i think im getting used to less sleep.

Im re packing my hospital bags into a bag for baby and bag for me to make it easier

ive got a box of after eights with my name on for today


----------



## Anna1982

forgot to tell you went and got my new baby bag yesterday from mothercare, also got two female cooling pads! you put them in the freezer lol and have disposable gauze covers, they are fanastic for those down there pains, and come highly reccomended for relief from piles and stitch pain after birth, they were pricey at £16.99 but i used them last nightand actually slept 6 hours on and off and I normally only get 4 hours!!

anybody else a ittle fed up with being huge? Im te size of a house with a turning circle of a 747 plane! 
unfortunatly the spd is constant now and I can honestly say i will never have another child, the pain this times been awfull. I will have two gorgeous littleboys to love and dote on and that enough for me lol

remembered more from the consultant yesterday, he say babys lungs will be mature for 34 weeks and expects me to go ito labor anytime after then and wont stop me, so of course now Im worried about going anywhere! he says the size and weight of the baby will make gravity happen lol, oh and he says babys dropped (no shit the feeling I have a football between my legs didnt give it away)

how come I have big babys!! Morgan was 8lb 10 when I had him, my water gushed with himt 37 weeks lol, scare me stupid.

I stillthink Im leaking and may have to go to midwife today, as Ive been through 5 enive panty liners in the night.

and lastly still no name for our son, I like lucas, rafe and devlin and chris kinda likes lucas but isnt sure, bloody men!

anyhow thanks for letting me sound off


----------



## DizzyMoo

Aww anna hun lucas is nice not sure on the others as i've only heard devlin as a surname but defo agree with lucas :thumbup:

Well i've been up since 7am, i was in the wide awake club til 2am then tossed & turned all night & then randomly woke up at 7 & got up at 7.20pm. Josh is still asleep so will be very surprised to not find me in bed lol (yep lazy mummy ere)

Today, tomorrow & friday i have big challenges so will be updating & giggling at my pathetic efforts , here's the plan :

I've paid josh to have an extra 2 hours a day at nursery all wk since yesterday so 1-4 is now 1-6pm (woop) so he gets to stop there for tea & he loved it yesterday yay & here's the plan :
TODAY- Going asda just after 9am collect baby bits (again) & go fish shop, buy fish for me tank & mums tank, come home, take josh nursery then grab mum & head back into town to tescos, buy meself some well needed clothing & flat boots, baby bits (yet again) & some xmas presents for josh, collecct josh, go home & collapse!
THURSDAY-Paint shop in the morning for erm apples :dohh: lol Buy pain & then drop josh at nursery, then go back into bloody town & buy ben10 bedroom stuff for josh & any other maternity bits, & xmas presents... home, collect josh & collapse again.
FRIDAY - take josh nursery & then redecorate his whole bedroom from top to toe in 6 hours :) BEN 10 styleeeeee .. He hasn't a clue so hoping it will be a fab surprise for him :) i'm gonna do before & after piccies too :) ..once finished ? COLLAPSE !!!

Ok sorry its long but that's my itinerary for this wk wish me luck ! lol 
SPD will no doubt kick my ass big time but a mummies gotta do what a mummies gotta do!!

Hope you all have a nice day :) 

jo hun hope you ok from yesterdays baby events lol


----------



## jem_5500

Hi everyone...I have a feelign we going to end up with a fair few oct babies here! they clearly dont listen to our schedule!!

Moo please dont do too much you are having a go at me and look at you!! You take it easy.

I have no choice but to today, i cn barely walk and put it down to the child care yesterday.

Ooooo some man ladi into me again yesterday and threatened to call police on me coz i had written down his number plate. We have a scout hut at end of our cul de sac and they have own parking other side but not much. coz we are in maisonette things we have 2 large car parks which are private as we own them and they use these so we cannot then park. They bays are all there. The scouts runners have asked us to write plates down so they can supposedly ask them to stop so a group of us were out there last night. A bloke next door asked people really nicely and politely if they would mind pakring in their car park the other side as this was private land and all of them gave him shite back. ANyway this one guy was like yeah ok to Ben and then pulled over saw me on my path writing and started to have a go at me he started to walk ip my path and I said '1 more step I will call the police as this is also private proerty' he then threatenened to c all them on me....luckily my neighbours were just next on their front so i wasnt on own but this is 2nd day in row I have had blokes laying into me after we have spkent ot them about parking in OUR car park....can I go park on their drives maybe?

Anna honey hope you are taking it easy babe and not over doing it xx

Oushak sounds ike a nice size but rememebr they can lie :D he he


----------



## Anna1982

midwife cancelled on me
so I have the option of waiting till friday and going to midwife drop in, or go to ward 10 and being stuck there all day!

think Ill pass

jo, probably am over doing it, Ive just had enough
you right though there could be a fair few october babys from us on the november board. With Morgan I was also due 18th November same as this time, and went into labor on October 29th and had him 11.30pm the 30th october


----------



## bloodbinds

URGH. How annoying. On hold to stupid Mamas and Papas Customer services.

All i'm trying to do is buy something off there stupid website and it won't bloody let me no matter how much i try. Now i'm stuck on hold for about forever.

ARGH!!


----------



## Seraphim

Today is one of those days where it feels like everybody is a c**t.

I'm so done with trying to make everything right.

:cry:


----------



## MsEmski

Seraphim said:


> Today is one of those days where it feels like everybody is a c**t.
> 
> I'm so done with trying to make everything right.
> 
> :cry:

I've started embracing those days and become a bitch in order to deal with them. Not nice, but I try to warn people first.

Have a nap and then spoil yourself :)


----------



## xkirstyx

5weeks till my baby boy is here :D where has the time gone? feel like its been sooooo slow when really its gone really fast aaarrrggghhhh cant wait to hold him in my arms :D 

had fun at daycare unit yest!!!! my bp was fine but i have high whit blood cell count so my body is tryin to fight an infection we just dunno wot. gotta go to gp 2moz then mw on mon then back to daycare on tue. fun and games!!! xxx


----------



## DizzyMoo

Right a quick stop , just been into town & got josh a ben10 duvet set, ben 10 bin, ben 10 stickarounds , 3 ben 10 glow in the dark big pics, & ben 10 borders for his bedroom £52 ! eek 
Now off to tescos back soon x


----------



## jem_5500

goodness see u later our little whirlwind


----------



## xkirstyx

take it easy dizzy! and happy spending xxx


----------



## Anna1982

haha started losing my plug, bloody typical. called ward they confirmed it and said watch for waters, talk about shitting yourself lol. 
just like clear jelly


----------



## soootired

xkirstyx said:


> 5weeks till my baby boy is here :D where has the time gone? feel like its been sooooo slow when really its gone really fast aaarrrggghhhh cant wait to hold him in my arms :D
> 
> had fun at daycare unit yest!!!! my bp was fine but i have high whit blood cell count so my body is tryin to fight an infection we just dunno wot. gotta go to gp 2moz then mw on mon then back to daycare on tue. fun and games!!! xxx


Hi i had this too, a week later i got a urine infection. I am guessing my white blod count went up before i realised i had it. On antibiotis now and feel grot ;-(. Hope all is well for you.


----------



## Seraphim

Anna1982 said:


> haha started losing my plug, bloody typical. called ward they confirmed it and said watch for waters, talk about shitting yourself lol.
> just like clear jelly

:happydance:

You gonna be our first anna ;)

(Forgot Marleysgirl... a close 2nd then ;))


----------



## Anna1982

i cant be first or second lol, my house isnt clean!

got midwife walk in on friday so we will see if this little one is anymore engaged.

consultants happy for baby to come any time after next wednesday so who knows lol

least the spd pain should go afterwards (or they can get me on some fantastically strong painkillers!!) infact roll on epidural!


----------



## Blondie

Blinkin heck Anna - let me get this right, you used 5 liners last night so it sounds like your waters are leaking and now your plug is going? I don't think you are going to here much longer :) Can't be much longer until your little one arrives :)


----------



## Anna1982

oh and i have cankles!! lol


----------



## Blondie

I'm wondering if I'm ever going to enjoy the stages of being "heavily" pregnant :rofl: - I seem to do nothing but moan about feeling crap and knackered all the time but realistically....

Apart from heartburn and being knackered all the time - oh and a bit podgy I'm just tootling along ok at present now I'm not at work anymore. No trouble painting toenails, getting around, sleeping etc - not a stretch mark in sight yet *touches wood* and if I don't drink after 8pm I can get all the way through til about 7am without having to get out of bed for a pee :)

In fact I think I've been fatter than I am now just when I used to be a size 14 :rofl: 

https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/32w2dbump.jpg

*Runs and hides*


----------



## RaeRae

Ooooh Anna!! Next week I reckon!

Blondie - We're all going to kill you


----------



## Blondie

RaeRae said:


> Ooooh Anna!! Next week I reckon!
> 
> Blondie - We're all going to kill you

Nah - you all love me really :) I'll be intrigued to see how big my baby is measuring at the next growth scan though as I just don't know where it is hiding. Fundal height was 29cm 2 weeks ago so hopefully midwife will confirm it's gone up again this afternoon and baby is still growing ok. 

I reckon it will be next week for Anna aswell :)


----------



## xkirstyx

ooooooh anna ur deffo gonna be the next one to go oooooooh scary stuff! xxx


----------



## Seraphim

Anna: your waters are leaking??

My MW says they only let you go 24hrs from your waters breaking until they take you for a c-sec.

Um - tell me you've been checked out / spoken to someone??


----------



## MsEmski

Wowzers Anna!! Hope all works out okay!

I'm sat on a bench in town waiting to be picked up- quite visibly pregnant and yet all these old women keep coming and plonking themselves down next me and sparking up fags...

WTF???? my town is f*cked if the old dears are acting like that...


----------



## Blondie

Well back from midwife, fundal height is now 31cm so has increased 2cm in 2 weeks so baby is still growing :) It's also straight up and down now apparently so will hopefully not do any somersaults and turn breach between now and birth :)

My weight however is still the issue - it is still the same - it just isn't going up at all anymore (at least it has stopped going down) but if baby is still growing and gaining about 1lb a week then it means I'm losing weight still which is not good :(


----------



## bloodbinds

*kills Blondie*


Ohh anna, that is sooo exciting! you better start cleaning!

And i've ordered my Raspberry Leaf Capsules off the internet and i'm going to start taking them at 35 weeks - heard they are great for getting your uterus back into shape afterwards - sounds good to me! Lol.


----------



## Oushka

I just stocked up on RLTea today - it tastes lovely :)

Need to have a rant about a letter we've had from local HA who own our neighbours houses - they are going to be carrying out 'severely disruptive works' from 19th Oct for 8 weeks :growlmad: but will save it for tomorrow as unlike Blondie I can barely reach the keyboard for the belly I have protruding from me :winkwink:

I hope Anna is ok x


----------



## Blondie

Oushka - just what you need :hugs: - hopefully it won't be too disruptive for you.

Hoping Anna is ok aswell and baby stays put for a wee bit longer.


----------



## bailey98

Hi ladies, wondered if you could help me with something. I keep seeing threads about a £190 grant, is this something everyone can get? I've not been given anything or told about it by my mw!


----------



## chrissie33

bailey98 honey, I believe this is an entitlement of any preg woman in the UK. If your midwife has not given you the form, you need to give her a telling off and ask her to fill in the form.
https://campaigns2.direct.gov.uk/money4mum2be/en/
This can be claimed anytime after 25 weeks

Good luck Anna - hope you manage to last a few more days before the second of our sparklers makes an entrance :)


----------



## bailey98

Thanks chrissie33, will ask her for it when i go in a couple of weeks, not sure why i've not go it but £190 what a bonus. xx


----------



## MsEmski

Any news from/on Anna? Hope all is going okay.


----------



## DizzyMoo

Evening everyone sorry not been on this afternoon not been well , I fainted in tescos (oops) . I'd been feeling funny this morning can't really explain it properly just not myself, I can't stand on 1 spot without going dizzy & as soon as i walk INTO a shop i went all clammy & knew i was going to faint or be sick so had to quick march back out, Didn't make it to asda as i felt dodgy so came home, Had an hour or so rest before going back out to tescos, Again felt abit sickly & quite warm even though it was that fine rain crap & windy i was roasting, Needing cool fresh air. Anyhoo gets in tescos & kept saying i felt odd (mum was cracking jokes how ive always been odd :dohh:) .. Just got a drink to try cool me down & attempted to glance at my mum to say " i'm hitting the deck " but she must of seen it in my face & just shouted " sit " , to late though, I was out cold on the floor :( They were adamant they were calling me an ambulance but thank god persuaded them not to i was fine so i had to sign some sort of a book to say i fainted & refused ambulance blah blah, Kept shaking & I didn't like being sat on a chair with everyone looking at me & pointing :cry: So after half hour i got up & kinda eased my way slowly up the escalator to the clothing bit leaning on a trolley, bout 15 mins later i felt fine just mega aching. So i got what i wanted & we got taxi straight home, Felt ok but i'm really sore now on my hips & back, It keeps cracking just for the fun of it now grr. 

So god knows what was wrong today as i took it easy & wasn't rushing, I'd eaten & had had a drink (pop not booze) Feel whacked now though so i'm off to bed. Had spent £350 out of the ssmg today on much needed clothes/shoes for me,fish & plants for tank lol undies/vests for josh, odd bits for bump, most of my maternity stuff for hossy bag, & then got josh some xmas pressies all i gotta do is go get the paint for his bedroom & mine then can crack on. 

Gotta say i've seen a gorgeous snowsuit in tescos i want, Its £12 & its a mega fluffy brown bear snowsuit !! When i say fluffy i mean its just sooooooooooooooo soft & i so want it! 

----------

Bloody noa anna hun , you sound like your gonna go soon hun hope you ok x
Bloodbinds hun i'm going to kill you ! ( your piccy as a motive :rofl: )
Jo hun me phones deaded so will text you tmoz when charged it kept beeping at me lol

sorry if i missed anyone i need sleep so will catch up properly tomorrow when i intend on doing as little as possible xx


----------



## Anna1982

moring ladies

thanks for all the messages and support and thanks jo for posting!

I have a nasty uti so on erythimicyn, cant have penicillin as Im allergic!

I am contracting but cervix is thankfully sealed but soft (gussing that will be good when induction time comes)

feel dog rough, Im guessing this is my slow down warning!

on a positive I hae slept through from 10pm to 5am so the longest sleep I have had for weeks,

the ward was lovely, its where I will be sent for induction and for after birth, I arnt so worried abou going now!

19 days till I get my actual induction date!

thanks again everyone! Ive told this baby hes to stay put as he hasnt got a name lolo

scary times though lol,


----------



## jem_5500

Hiya

Moo I am sooo cross and worried about you honey xx you are not to do a thing today or I swear I will get in my car and sort you out which I know you dont want!!!

Anna you my lady also need to take it easy as you have over done it to and I shall slap your wrists to"

My whole spine aches....note sure why but off to have bath. Got mw today then teaching then antenatal class tonight birth positions I believe, so sports stuff at the ready!!!!

Hope your all ok I am off for a bath in hop eit helps and then I have to clean out cat litter I know i am not meant o but my DH seems to be failing to notice it needs changing coz it smellllllllllllllssssssssssss!!

Take care lovelies x


----------



## Anna1982

well just woken up again lol had another 2 hours, luckily my mum had morgan (whos now asleep himself)

feeling peckish could murder some maltesers will see whos off to the shop


----------



## Blondie

Glad you are back with us Anna :hugs: - had us quite worried for a while that our second sparkler was about to make an imminent arrival :)

Take it easy now :hugs:


----------



## DizzyMoo

jem_5500 said:


> Hiya
> 
> Moo I am sooo cross and worried about you honey xx you are not to do a thing today or I swear I will get in my car and sort you out which I know you dont want!!!
> 
> Anna you my lady also need to take it easy as you have over done it to and I shall slap your wrists to"
> 
> My whole spine aches....note sure why but off to have bath. Got mw today then teaching then antenatal class tonight birth positions I believe, so sports stuff at the ready!!!!
> 
> Hope your all ok I am off for a bath in hop eit helps and then I have to clean out cat litter I know i am not meant o but my DH seems to be failing to notice it needs changing coz it smellllllllllllllssssssssssss!!
> 
> Take care lovelies x

I know :( I'm perfectly fine now i dunno what to put it down to, Either just a random dizzy spell or i was just doing to much ( prob ) . 
I've got to go get some pain for joshs bedroom so i'll get it whilst i drop him at nursery 1-6pm, I'm gonna take some before & after piccies of his bedroom to see the difference i can't wait to see his little face :) I need to find a suitable light shade & curtains though, Only just realised he's got blue fecking curtains so now i need green ones ARGH !!
I don't plan on doing much else though i feel like someone has booted me between me legs with steel toe cap boots & then jumped on me fahlula just for a laugh whilst hitting me lower back with a hammer ! GRRRRRR

If any of your children get obsessed with ben10 get them out of it ASAP its soooooooo expensive lol 

Had to hide the xmas pressies i bought as he went noseying in my bedroom & nearly found them little monkey.

Tescos had some good half price offers on toys so i bagged a few bargains yesterday, & i got the box of 9 pampers sensitive wipes for £12 from asda! Bargain!

Anna glad to hear your still holding onto him hunny, keep us updated! Got me fingers crossed for ya hun xx


Jo your telling us off but yet your blumin teaching woman, it'll be us shouting at you if ya not careful " lady jayne " lol (me mum used to call me that).
You're fine to clean up cat litter hun just wash your hands afterwards :) 
& wear rubber gloves if you have, Chance is hun before you got preg you had already got toxoplasmosis thingymawotsit anyway without realising :hugs2:


----------



## Blondie

Is anyone now getting nervous when looking at the calendar and realising we are now in October - which means we are all due to give birth NEXT MONTH - well apart from a few ladies who will be having their babies THIS MONTH :)

It feels like I am on a fast train to the finish line now but I'm still not sure whether I'm prepared - I'm excited beyond belief but omg I'm going to actually give birth to a BABY :wacko: how wierd is that!!!!


----------



## DizzyMoo

Blondie said:


> Is anyone now getting nervous when looking at the calendar and realising we are now in October - which means we are all due to give birth NEXT MONTH - well apart from a few ladies who will be having their babies THIS MONTH :)

OMG did you need to remind :help::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock: :rofl:

nooooooooooo it cant be next month already noooooooo i wont let it , someone let me outtttttttttttttttttttt ( :rofl: )


----------



## RaeRae

I have 3 weeks left at the most. I'm bricking it.


----------



## jem_5500

I said to tom my dh this morning baby die next month and he went nooooo dont say that I am not ready!!!

Tough too late Mr should have kept it in ya trousrs :D


----------



## jem_5500

DizzyMoo said:


> Jo your telling us off but yet your blumin teaching woman, it'll be us shouting at you if ya not careful " lady jayne " lol (me mum used to call me that).
> You're fine to clean up cat litter hun just wash your hands afterwards :)
> & wear rubber gloves if you have, Chance is hun before you got preg you had already got toxoplasmosis thingymawotsit anyway without realising :hugs2:

Well with the kitten who keeps sticking arse in face there is no escaping really!!!! I am having sausage beans and toast for lunch mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

I wonder how long my wait at MW will be today?! I am going half hour late as its 2nd appointment slot she has :D


----------



## Seraphim

I'm honestly scared.
What have I done :shock:


----------



## jem_5500

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## bloodbinds

Blondie said:


> Is anyone now getting nervous when looking at the calendar and realising we are now in October - which means we are all due to give birth NEXT MONTH - well apart from a few ladies who will be having their babies THIS MONTH :)
> 
> It feels like I am on a fast train to the finish line now but I'm still not sure whether I'm prepared - I'm excited beyond belief but omg I'm going to actually give birth to a BABY :wacko: how wierd is that!!!!

Blondie, i killed you once, don't make me do it again! Lol.

Moo, dear lord, sit down and do as you are told for once!!

Anna :hugs: sooo glad that he hung in there! Hope you get some rest soon!


I have majorly burnt all my face :-/
For those of you who are as clever as me - don't slather your face with tea tree oil neat every 5 minutes.
It may dry up your bad skin and treat your spots.
It may also burn the top layer of skin so you look like a red, wrinkled, tight faced loon.


----------



## chrissie33

Yes it is getting scary now!! such a short time left and so much left to do... I havent even picked the paint for the nursery.....:rofl:


----------



## Anna1982

Im ready lol
bring on labor but not this week lol!

being on the ward yesterday there were some right screaming women!! i didnt scream but them was doped up lol

yes some of us will go early and have babys this month!! be preapred!! keep your maternity notes on you from now on!!!


----------



## chrissie33

Im more worried about the fact I STILL havent got everything ready.... note to self: JOB FOR SUNDAY - PACK HOSPITAL BAG!! hahahaha


----------



## ClaireLouise

Yep! I agree girlies! 5 weeks left, its coming sooo fast! I was reading up that this is when its supposed to drag!? maybe when im off work - one more week left then i can relax (or panic depending on my mood haha).

I go and collect my pram then too, that will be exciting but scary at the same time. Then little last minute bits and bobs.

I am really ready to finish work though, im absolutley knackered and bored of it. I cant have little mid afternoon naps at work and im really struggling to stay awake ..... yawning now haha!!! I just feel a tad useless at work at the minute if im honest!


----------



## Blondie

I think I only have hospital bag and nursing bras to sort out now and we are doing a session on what to pack in our hospital bags at our next nct class on Saturday so no doubt DH will march me home and make me pack a bag on the spot as he is getting more worried than me now :)

I'm off down to my sisters on the 24th Oct for a maternity photo shoot when I'll be 36 weeks so will have to remember to take my maternity notes, hospital bag, car seat with us just in case :rofl: - I've promised her I won't go into labour whilst I'm there overnight but it would just be my luck I'll end up having baby down in Nottingham instead of up here in Durham :rofl: Trouble is I can't fit in the visit any time before then and DH won't let me drive down there by myself now as I get tired so easily :(

I HAVE to get maternity photos done though as my sister is trying to build up her portfolio and of course I will make the perfect model seeing as I'm up for anything and she is my sister. She is desperate for pregnant ladies to do bump shoots with her so if I didn't do it my life wouldn't be worth living :rofl: I can't really advertise for her but if there are any ladies around Nottingham / Derby wanting to model for her and get a free photo shoot - just pay for photos then pm me and I'll let you know her website address :)


----------



## DizzyMoo

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHH next month is way to soon, I can't have a baby next month, I mean me? A mum AGAIN? no no no i'm just fat from eating to many pies yeh that's it i'm gonna give birth to a pie :) ( or at least that's what i like to remind myself ) It wont just be me & josh anymore that's scary & kinda upsetting :cry:

Ok well todays events so far : been into town again (holds hands out for a slap) , i bought some more fish for the tank, shed loads of plants & yay it finally looks like a proper tank will show piccies when water clears i've dosed them with a blue coloured medication as i thought i saw white spot grr so when its cleared i'll show you some pics of my water babies :) Got josh 2 mini monster trucks ( stocking filler type efforts ) & some xmas cards :) 
I was quite a good girl really & came home BUT ... i then went & got a fuck off size tub of white paint for joshua's bedroom :) Blagged me sis in law to give me a lift to collect it & take me home. All i need is some curtains for joshs bedroom now :) 

Right i'm now off to the post office as i forgot to post someones clothing on here coz i was to excited shopping (oops) so better go do it before collecting monkey boy from nursery. OOOOOOH sore isn't the word today but i can't stop so eating some more drugs followed by a huge soak in the bath when josh goes to bed woop can't wait :) 

Back soon x


----------



## jem_5500

hi just a quick onehi am back in hospital just discovered after all my trips there is free internet they think waters are leaking but i think irs wee! we shall see but have saidwhatever happens i am leaving for antenatel class lol! i will update later this is hrd work on a screen!


----------



## Anna1982

bloody hell jo!

get them to stick one of those amniotic fluid pads in your pants! it turns blue if your leaking fluid, surely they will do that its quick lol and no internal lol!

good luck hope alls well


----------



## Seraphim

Fingers crossed jem.

Does anyone know if we can buy those amniotic fluid pads anywhere?
My hospital is 45mins+ away... I'd be super cheesed off if I had to go in, hang around and then come home again if it turned out to be something else :blush:


----------



## Anna1982

you can get them on ebay but they seem to charge alot. maybe do a search for them


----------



## bloodbinds

I found this site that sells them

https://www.access-diagnostic-fertility.co.uk/amniosense-amniotic-fluid-leak-test-pack-126-p.asp

Do you think it's worth the price?


----------



## bloodbinds

just seen that that price is before VAT and delivery as well so ebay is still cheaper

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AMNIOTIC-FLU...y_MJ?hash=item334f05b5cd&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jem_5500

goodness look what i started! wwll they called amniosense. not been given them been emergancy so waitig. missing bloodycantenatal again so annoyed we paying lol. only joking they said need internal thinos its m a man great dont want him staring at hoo hoo! they said now i may get antibiotics but not necessarily steroids as baby lubgs now have whatever it is they need tosuppott them. sorrycspelling on this is sily. still thibk its wee but more they talk i am not convinced!


----------



## Seraphim

Aw jem I love your crazy messages on location ;)
I hope you're ok - could you tell the doc to do it with his eyes closed?? :lol:

Thanks for the links girls!
So about £3 a pad. Hmmm.
Anybody else thinking of getting some?
Is it far too stingy to suggest splitting a pack?? :rofl:


----------



## DizzyMoo

Jo , Will you bloody text me what's going on if you read this please !!! 
Your worrying me !:hugs2:

I'm busting for a wee but i'm to sore to get up :( i need a comode :rofl:

I've got midwife appointment on wednesday next week so i'm going to mention the induction as i would like to know exactly when they plan on doing it. Or i'll evict this bump my way & it'll be the hard way :rofl:


----------



## Anna1982

thinking of you jo!

hope they let you out tomorrow and alls well!

im thinking we are all gonna be on edge now till we have all delivered!!


----------



## xkirstyx

roll on 5weeks!!!! im soooo ready for this baby to come out now! x


----------



## Seraphim

Ssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :shock:


----------



## Anna1982

welli am off to try lay in bed i am so bloody sick of sleeping sat up on the sofa i deserve to be able to lay down!!!!

im soo tired
i havnt heard anything else from jo either so getting worried, hope alls well!

nightladies


----------



## DizzyMoo

Hi ladies , 

i've had a couple of texts from jo , they defo think her waters are/have gone she is being kept in & monitored, They are giving her antibiotics & she had steroid jabs OUCH ! Dont envy her there they bloody hurt ! 
Last i heard she was trying to use the tele as a computer i think or at least thats how i deciphered her text she don't make sense half the time lol 
Will update if i hear anything else x


----------



## bloodbinds

DizzyMoo said:


> Hi ladies ,
> 
> i've had a couple of texts from jo , they defo think her waters are/have gone she is being kept in & monitored, They are giving her antibiotics & she had steroid jabs OUCH ! Dont envy her there they bloody hurt !
> Last i heard she was trying to use the tele as a computer i think or at least thats how i deciphered her text she don't make sense half the time lol
> Will update if i hear anything else x

Oh goodness! Jo is the same due date as me :-/ Hang in there LO!! Keep us updated Moo while i send out keepy-iny thoughts.

What is with all these november sparklers trying to become October Bumpkins? It's just rude if you ask me - lol.

I got some bad news today - seems FOB doesn't want to come to the Birth of his daughter after all - and won't even tell me why! Really fustrating as was so hoping he would be there :-/ Men! Urgh!


----------



## bloodbinds

Seraphim said:


> Ssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :shock:


:rofl:

You always make me laugh!! Lol.


----------



## DizzyMoo

Aww bloodbinds hun :hugs: , Do you have someone else who will be there for you? I aint got a birth partner so i'm going it alone :)


----------



## bloodbinds

I think my sister might be interested - which is fine, and will probably be really lovely - but... i dunno. I had this vision of how the birth would be. I imagined him holding Isabella in his arms and falling in love with her. I imagined him helping me through the labour, me teasing him with the gas and air as he would want to try it, going back to my flat together and just staring at the little bundle of joy we created together. 

I dunno, it might sound stupid, since i know he doesn't love me anyone and he's not interested - and i accept that - i just had it all planned out that we'd have this perfect moment, before things got messy and we have to go through CSA and things, where we could be a family, just for a moment.

Urgh, who am i trying to kid ay? lol.


----------



## DizzyMoo

I know what you mean hun but maybe its not a fantastic idea to think you would be a " family " even for just that moment, Its false hopes & ones which will hurt if you get me, I'm no good at saying things softly :dohh:
I really wanted fob there too hun, I was hoping he would see what he left & how good we would of been & how nice it would of been for us to be happy with OUR baby, but then again who am i kidding too? Why on earth should i lie to myself that way or keep up a pretence. I'm going it alone for reasons : 1) There isn't anyone i really want to ask who i will feel 100% happy & comfortable with or who i think could help me during labour, 2)I now think i'd like to do it alone to not have to worry or think about whoever is with me, & so that when baby is born i get some time alone with him just to be a mummy before people start annoying me turning up an announced lol


----------



## jem_5500

hi lovelies

i am on computer tv thing again. they thibk they have gone but are not sure so got scan tomorrow morning. had my antibiotics abd jab of steroids wyich f ing hurt. oh and the fit doc lookibg up my hoo hoo beats the pharmacist ebaressment yeserday! i am sorry but whycdo men go into this profession? strange. was all in good spirits thinking it was wee and when i was tod ichad tostay icrumpled it was all scary rather is. i want our lo to bake awhile longer yet!

i sent tom home who as he lefthe asked me to keeplegs crossed a little longer. got tummy pains as had to do an emergancy stop as otherwise would have been in a bus. he theb had balls to stick his middle finger up at me! he pulled out the jubtion on me!

right ladies no babies aee to be born this month please!


----------



## bloodbinds

Lol!

That almost made sense Jo  Lol. Glad to hear you're ok though and didn't die of embarassment  Haha.

And Moo - i know what you mean, it will only create false hopes... but i was sooo looking forward to those false hopes!! Lol.


----------



## Seraphim

Aw girls! My poor belly!
I'm almost crying, then giggling my socks off reading this thread ;)

Jem - maybe you should ask the fit-doc what let him to his specialism ;)

Bloods - sorry to hear FOB is all over the place :(

Dizzy - I agree, your time alone with LO will be very special - sounds like you're all prepped to savour every last minute :) x


----------



## jem_5500

hi quick update
on monitor as they think i cotracting again and baby heartrate hitting 104/100 so watctching me. and no paracetamol still doesnt workcwhenur in pain!


----------



## Anna1982

paracetamols crap jo!
you showing ontractions on that machine yet?

well Im aake and Morgan is too, he wants a feed which isn tlike hi! god I thought we had sorted his sleeping patterns months ago!


----------



## jem_5500

hi on monitor again i harethe fact u get some great midwives and some pants! been told next steroidjab at 830tonight so in for longer haul i think. bloody awkwa4d baaby no wnt move! hope ur ok my lovelies x


----------



## RaeRae

Last box on the ticker!!!!!! Oh my god!!!!!

I walked up to the checkout in Spar today and the woman said 'Oh dear god when were you due'. People are looking at me like I'm some sort of mutant. I kind of like it hahaha!!


----------



## RaeRae

jem_5500 said:


> oh and the fit doc lookibg up my hoo hoo beats the pharmacist ebaressment yeserday! i am sorry but whycdo men go into this profession? strange.

I was thinking that before! Coz when they go home then I spose it's a bit of a bus man's holiday. HA! Don't worry though, when I went in to have my daughter I had an old woman with a moustache shoving her hand up me. It was just an amazing experience.


----------



## Oushka

Oh Jo, I hope everythings ok. Steriod jabs are very ouchy... they told me to walk up & down the ward for 20 mins after getting mine, it certainly helped.

Bloody workmen are at it again... thankfully my mum & I are going to metro centre to get some bits for my hospital bag & little sisters clarinet books so at least Ill get away from the noise for a while.

Either this bubs will make another early attempt at escape due to the stress or stay put till +12 due to the noise! Trying to r.e.l.a.x but not easy given it feels like they're drilling into the side of my head :(


----------



## jem_5500

glad ur gettibg away oushka. u have so much on u need tochill and enj9yshop x 

9ne thing it did mean was tom stayed whencihad internalcyesterday haha

scan is at 5 then jab so we have a long day ahead. sent tomto work and told mum not to worry as nothing happeneijg. 

whats everyone elsebdoing?


----------



## xkirstyx

big hugs for everyone who needs it :hugs:

woooo my winnie the pooh cot bed arrived this morning so OH gonna build it up 2moz woop woop hope Jack will like winnie the pooh lol well hes no choice HA. omg soz i just cant wait till hes here :D xxx


----------



## bloodbinds

Poor Jo! Ouchy. Hope you don't get too bored or lonely!

And Weldone RaeRae for getting to the last box! Can't wait until i do! :-D And also congrats on looking like a mutant  I'd rather that, than the stares i get, i just know people are looking at me wondering 'is she pregnant or just fat?' - lol!

And Kirsty, i don't think your LO has a choice in whether he likes winnie or not - he will just have to! Lol. Don't think they really get a say at that age anyway, hehe.


----------



## xkirstyx

haha i know but woooo cant wait to get my nursery finished :D x


----------



## Blondie

Right downstairs cleaning now complete - floors polished and hoovered, kitchen immaculate, stairs hoovered, everywhere dusted and tidied up :)

Just got upstairs to do now but that will mainly be hoovering all the bedrooms and a quick dust - oh and the bathrooms but DH did the showers for me the other day as the fumes were too much so I'm nearlly there :)

Baby really having a good squirm round now though - hope it doesn't do a full somersault as I like knowing it's head down at the moment. It's had hiccups most of this morning which has me giggling :rofl:

Right think I will have an afternoon nap now until DH comes home from work and admires all my handywork :)

:hugs: to all you ladies who are struggling today :hugs:


----------



## Anna1982

hiya hang in there jo!!
i love being nosey when im in the hospitl lol!! so many people with different things going on!!

Im off to the doctors in 15 mins I need more pain killers and more iron tablets, plus I want him to look at my darn pelvis on the right it feel like its grinding now

I have taken it quite easy today, though did go to asda with my mum but didnt walk all the way around

babys active as always lol think I have a little dancer in here.

Im tired but Im getting used to seeing everything with a slight haze


----------



## Seraphim

Blondie, you're showing me up. Stop it ;p

I've done... not alot today. :dohh:


----------



## MommaBunni

So, I got my paperwork back a few days ago. And under 'will she be able to perform her duties at work' doctor check no. Then it asks which duties and she wrote "all of them". Which I thought was funny until yesterday when I worked an 8 hour + shift without a break and was on my feet almost all of that time. I started gettinb BH around 8p.m. and I drank some water and sta down, but still had an hour to go before we closed down for the night, so I couldn't really rest. And so they got worse and worse and I spazzed out that I could be in early labor. Not a fun feeling. I paniced and sat in my car to have a good cry before I had to drive all the way across town to pick up DH. He calmed me down and had me lay back in the car and asked if I needed to go to the hospital. I said no, it didn't feel like this was it and I didn't have anymore BH after getting into bed and relaxing. But bloody hell, I've never been so paniced in my life! I didn't know what to do or what to say... I'm going to go all grey before LO is born! And now I have my manager looking into what this "all duties" things means and if I need to start my leave right away due to liability, etc. ARGH! I'm happy I just have today and tomorrow off to rest and hopefully make this headache go away!

*phew* I hope all you ladies are doing better than me and I'm glad to see you Anna, hope all is going alright! :hugs:


----------



## Seraphim

Momma, I forget... are you in the states?


----------



## polaris

Hi everyone, 

just got back from midwife appointment and baby is breech. She couldn't tell the position by feeling, so she happened to have the scanner in the room so she did a quick scan and definitely the wrong way round. 

I had a feeling myself this week that baby was breech as the top of my bump seemed really big. But the midwife thinks that he/she might have been breech all along as she says that it's very hard to tell what position it's in by feeling it, the only way that she could tell was with the scanner.

I have a disagreement about dates with my midwife, so she reckons that I am 36 weeks. She has booked me in to the breech clinic next Friday where they will try to turn baby. If not successful, then they will book a C-section for 39 weeks by their dates, which is only 38 weeks by my dates, so probably around about 22nd October. Yikes! Baby could be here a lot sooner than I was expecting. I really hope not, keep your fingers crossed for me that baby either turns round of his/her own accord or else that they can successfully turn baby next week. I really really don't want a c-section!


----------



## Seraphim

:hugs:

Really hope the little one turns for you hon :)
The last two weeks my little one began flipping about in there, but seems to go back to her happy head down position quite quickly.
I don't know how much they talk to you about manually turning the baby - or how attentive your hospital is, but it's really important to pay close attention to little ones movements afterwards (if you end up having to take that option) - any reduction in movements and what have you, get hold of someone asap x


----------



## DizzyMoo

Evening all sorry not been online , I've been a busy mummy re decorating joshs bedroom ben10 styleeee , So i've took some before pictures, Tomorrow i'll take some after pics & show you . I'm what you could call mega sore & mega fucked lol 
I painted the whole room white , TWICE ! Coz it was streaky from the blue underneath so ... After paint job no2, I got the border stuck on & the stickarounds, Moved the bed to the other side of room, VERY difficult when the room is only a foot longer than the bed itself :dohh: But i did it, I also moved a set of drawers with tv on to opposite side, Got all his pics up & put bedding on. 
When josh got home from nursery & he saw it his face was just aww i can't describe it, He just beamed ! , & said i'm the " best mummy in the whoooooole world " :cloud9:
He a little upset he can't sleep in there tonight though , The paint isn't fully dry & i'd rather the fumes died down a little more before he slept in there, so tomorrow he can :) 
He pointed out EVERYTHING & all the characters gosh he was so pleased which made me even more pleased to see him smiling :) love seeing him so happy & excited :)
Anyway proper sore so had a well deserved bath, finally sat down & i'm F u c k e d with a capital F ! haha

I'm updating from jo whilst she in hosp on the other thread x

Know what you mean bloodbinds about the false hope thing, I was kinda wanting that moment with fob too so i do get what you mean, Glad i finally saw the light though & told his ass where to go :)

Thanks sera hun, Some people think i;m daft for not having birth partner but the more i think about doing it alone the better i think i will cope tbh. Nearer time though i might just drag some random in with me though :rofl:


----------



## xkirstyx

wow dizzy plz take it easy 2moz, what a busy day u had!

hope jos baby keeps cooking couple more weeks! 

big hugs for anyone eles who needs them :hugs: xxx


----------



## Seraphim

Dizzy, I really think in this day and age they should have a 'net connection in the delivery suite and someone there who can type on your behalf while you dictate your protestations! :rofl:


----------



## ClaireLouise

Hey sparklers, I'm so peed off. My dumbass OH has locked keys in the boot of the car and it's deadlocked so only way in is to smash a window. Cheapest we could find is £70. I'm supposed to be buying food tmoz and go to my cousins 21st but can't now. Brings our budget to zero for the week. Don't even know how il get to & from work (my last week) with no pennies. 

I'm so sick of him, this is like the last straw. He seems to be spending all our spare cash on his new car or ps3. Or his phone bill is loads. He works but my wage will stop next month and I'm SOO worried about being able to cope on our budget. 

I'm just really stressing and have little feet in my ribs making me uncomfortable.

I'm sorry ladies, I'm just a hormonal fed up preggo with a muppet for a OH at the mo. 

:( xxx


----------



## DizzyMoo

Seraphim said:


> Dizzy, I really think in this day and age they should have a 'net connection in the delivery suite and someone there who can type on your behalf while you dictate your protestations! :rofl:


pmsl i second that hun !! :rofl: 
can you imagine telling them..write this down " this fucking hurts " :shock:


----------



## Seraphim

Aw Claire :hugs:

Hubby is preoccupied with getting a new camcorder - and you're right, the feet/bum in the ribs does not help!


----------



## ClaireLouise

Argh I just wish they would put us first for a change. Him playing ps3 with his mates & I'm upstairs bawlin & sulkin watchin shite tv. I wanna punch a wall. 

Il be reet tmoz, just a really long day. I need a massage by 2 hot men ;) 

Thankys sweetie *hugs*


----------



## Rebaby

Wow i've got some catching up to do! We've been away visiting some of OH's family in wales for a couple of days, got back late last night to discover there was a fault with our phone line and so no internet connection either :growlmad: Thankfully they seem to have fixed whatever the problem was, so just been having a glance at what has been going on with all you ladies.

I will have everything crossed your LO decides to turn of his/her own accord polaris, and i'm thinking of you jo :hugs: Also sorry about your car keys clairelouise, that really sucks and is one of my worst nightmares (locking my keys in the boot i mean) i can understand you being at your wits end with OH about it :dohh: In fact, big hugs to everyone.

I had the best night's sleep last night after we got home, it was truly amazing. I know why it was, it's because while we were away we had to sleep on this god-awful sofa bed that was actually probably more uncomfy than sleeping on the floor, i was nearly in tears every time i tried to turn over on it, it was horrendous. So when we got in last night and i climbed into our bed, it was like heaven on earth, and i was so knackered i slept right through from midnight until 10 this morning :shock: :D


----------



## Anna1982

im awaiting a take away mmmmm

sore ad tired but hey when arnt I, Ii think it will be wierd ot to hurt after babys here!!

hey has jogot the only fit doctors inthe uk, mine are ancient!


----------



## snugglebot

Hope those sparkler babies stay put a bit longer....

I have started a baby pool and alot of people are guessing early...:shock: hope not! I plan on working up until Nov 13th and want to have atleast a couple days rest!!


----------



## jem_5500

just noticed induction date anna f me i couldbfrigging beat u!

u have all been so busy today dizzy take decorating steadt!

claire men can soketmes be silly u need to give him pokebup bum or failing that come and see jeff a very tastey doc i have found and am crently hoping to relocate tomorrow!


----------



## Anna1982

i know jo lol!!
i have consultant onthe 20th, and he says could be induced any day from then!!

you kep those legs shut lady!!!


----------



## MommaBunni

Seraphim said:


> Momma, I forget... are you in the states?

Yes ma'am!


----------



## Seraphim

Ahh ok.
I was going to say... in the UK the only way you're forced into early maternity leave is if you're off sick in the month leading upto your due date.
I hope they lay off anyway :hugs:


----------



## bloodbinds

*hugs* Poor claire! I'm sure you'll cope - hopefully!

Jo - keep your damn legs crossed woman!

Dizzy - Awww!! Bedroom sounds amazing, you are a wicked a mum!! I hope he knows how lucky he is to have you! Lol.


Can you believe that i am STILL waiting to hear whether i've definitly got my flat or not? URGH. It's taking forever and they are taking the pi**! Humph.


----------



## MommaBunni

I don't mind going early as I feel sick as a dog each day! (I have "all day" sickness since first getting pregnant). It's been a horrible ride. 

Aww, Bloodsie, I hope they get a move on it! You should try to light a fire under their bums!


----------



## Tish Terror

:happydance: Hi everyone! I just wanted to spread my good mood! I'm on :cloud9:!!! I went to get a 3d/4d ultrasound done this morning! My baby girl is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo perfect!
here are some pictures!

https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn231/Pinupgirl300/Avery110-2-09.jpg

https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn231/Pinupgirl300/Avery210-2-09.jpg

https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn231/Pinupgirl300/Avery410-2-09.jpg


She is so beautiful and happy!


----------



## snugglebot

Looks at the cute cute chubby cheeks :) Beautiful


----------



## Oushka

Aw Tish, they are lovely - we though of having a 4d but then decided against it as it wont be long before we meet her now anyway.

Dizzy - the room sounds fab & I hope you get a rest today!
Blondie - putting us all to shame I think... my efforts with housekeeping have stopped at emptying and refilling the wishdosher & cooking *ahem* :rofl:

I have a lady interested in loaning my big horse for a year min - I so didnt want to but it would relieve some of the hard work over the winter & means he would be in work so Im slowly coming round... she wants to come & meet him today but its sooooo windy Im not sure Ill manage the hike up the field.

No builders today so far :) bubs is currently grinding around in my pelvis and *ouchie* its not pleasent!

Oooh!!! Last box! :happydance:


----------



## ClaireLouise

Thanks ladies, woke up in a much better mood. Obv just my hormonies playin a big part in my sulkiness. I feel like a moody teen haha. Our men do need a slap sometimes tho. 

Just put things in perspective today so iv bucked my ideas up. 

Thank u girlies for the kind words love u all lots!!

Aww ur 4d scan looks amazing!! You can really tell she's a little girl, bless. 

XXXXXXX


----------



## Rebaby

Aww lovely pics tish, she's a real cutie already!

My plan for today was housework housework and more housework but OH is in bed (worked the nightshift last night and is back in again tonight) so i am sitting very quietly under a blanket on the sofa trying not to wake him up!

I posted on another thread here in 3rd tri last night about leaky nipples, saying mine hadn't really done much leaking, just get sticky occasionally, but not long after i posted i was sat on the sofa having a midnight snack and they both started leaking at the same time!!!! Not great gushes but my nightie had patches where they'd leaked, it was sooo bizarre! Then they're at it again this morning, the right one more than the left but i keep getting this cold wet sensation and sure enough- they're up to something! They were mad itchy yesterday too, so i think there's a definite correlation!


----------



## DizzyMoo

aww tish thems lovely scan pics hun very clear !!

anyone heard from jo, just text her so waiting for a reply. 

i went to bed at midnight last night, 2.30am came & i was still awake so got up to make a brew, went & sat in joshs bed as he was in mine coz of paint, his arms & legs all over the place grr ..decided i would cut out the characters from the left over border to stick on his cupboards i've just painted :) before i knew it i'd been listening & watching the wind play havoc outside til 5am!!! I decided it was time for sleep so got comfy in joshs bed & half hour later i was asleep til he woke me at 7.30 & moaned i was in his room with wet paint lol
So i'm thoroughly shattered & aching like mad, I've hurt my arm doing the painting & coz i fell off this thing i was balancing on to reach the roof, i landed on my feet but caught me arm on his drawers lol :dohh: 

I really wanna go back to the pet shop today but no chance i can make it walking so just waiting to see if a friend can give me a quick lift. 
Gonna add some piccies for you today of joshs bedroom & fish tank , sad i know but aww they is my water babies :)

Claire hun , men always need a slap even if they haven't YET done anything, they need a slap just in case lol Glad you feeling a little better hun :hugs2:

Woop @ being on your last box oushka, you shitting it or excited? I'm shitting me pants tbh lol 

Bloods kick em up the ass hun xx


----------



## Lennons_Mummy

Hi I have just joined and thought I would introduce myself. I am Sarah, I am 22 and have a 3 year old son. I am due to have another little boy on 18th November.


----------



## DizzyMoo

Hiya hun i'll bump our " official " november sparklers thread, Its the one with all our dates on , whos having what colour bump etc so you can keep up to date when we start popping, I'll add your details to the list if that's ok ? xxx


----------



## Lennons_Mummy

Yeah that would be great thanks :)


----------



## RaeRae

Awwww Tish she's gorgeous!!!

I've had a good day today! Got an Infantino sling and sorted all my little girl's birthday presents for Tuesday! I can't believe she's gonna be 5!!! She's grown up so fast!

Curry tonight. Oh yes.


----------



## MommaBunni

I can't get the pain in the small of my back to go away... I tried a massage and a heating pad and sleep and it still hurts... Hrm...

So, I finally got my MIL to give me DH's favorite recipes and I'm going to make his favorite tonight... Just need to get off my butt and shower and go to the market! Only problem is, I can't put my pants on alone and DH is at work... How long would it take to train the dog to help me out?!


----------



## Seraphim

:rofl:


----------



## jem_5500

hi lovelies,

i am home full update on thread dizzy started... still contracting/leaking sore and notes say risk of pre term labour but basically ward is packed not neought beds and it seems anyone who lives 5 mins away is being kicke dout! 

more comfy here though! have not been completley discharged in words of doc and have to keep going back in to be monitored!

so none the wise really but more somfy xx


----------



## Seraphim

:hugs:


----------



## Blondie

I'm so tired tonight - off to bed in a minute 

NCT class was good today, though the men were all looking a bit pale when we were talking about 3rd stage, placenta delivery and bleeding - then when they had to change nappies (complete with what you would expect in the first few days - ie peanut butter, black treacle, pesto sauce etc) I think they were finally ready to all head down the pub 

Had a bump comparison with the other ladies there and they were all amazed at how small I am and I think DH felt a bit sad for me not being as obviously pregnant as people due weeks after me. 

Well tomorrow I will be 33 weeks pregnant on my 33rd birthday - that is a bit random - feeling a bit sad though as I've had cards from my mum, my 2 sisters and one of my friends in the post (not opened but I can tell by the handwriting) but nothing from any of my other friends or any of DH's family :( It feels like I've pretty much been forgotten about as a person and all that matters to them is I'm having a baby in a few weeks :(

Well DH is out at the pub (I like him to keep going as feel too guilty being a miserable tired old woman at the moment) so I'm off to bed with my 2 cats who love me :)


----------



## MsEmski

Happy Birthday for tomorrow Blondie! Hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## chrissie33

Wow girls, so much to catch up with!! Dizzy - you are a bad girl! You are meant to be taking it easy!! You are such an awesome mummy though that I wont be cross with you for doing all the work on Josh's bedroom. 

Jo, I am glad you are home - how you feeling babe?

Went to ante natal class today at the hospital and learnt a lot about labour and had a look at the midwifery led unit which is lovely and new (sorry Rae!). Felt huge though compared to some of the women there who are further along than me... another 5 weeks or so, I dread to think how big I will get!!!
One thing they mentioned today girls is to not bother with disposable knickers as they dont fit anyone where they should... lol... best throw my pack away and head to tesco and get a cheap pack of big knickers!! I also had a list of things to pack for hospital bag which I will post if anyone wants to see it....

Take it easy girls, I have a day of housework tomorrow but will no doubt be online at some point ;) Have fun xx


----------



## lou1979

well officially a nov sparkler, altho section booked for 27th oct...

baby arrived 30th sept!

i have made a thead explaining it all xx


----------



## soootired

Congrats again lou, are you the first? keep us update on how hes doin  all the best. 

Could you post the hospital bag list chrisse, I am paranoid mine is ending up more like a suitcase and i can no longer lift it lol. Many thanks. With sparklers ariving already i want it ready and by the door


----------



## ClaireLouise

lou1979 said:


> well officially a nov sparkler, altho section booked for 27th oct...
> 
> baby arrived 30th sept!
> 
> i have made a thead explaining it all xx

HUGE congrats Hun, I have left a comment in ur thread. Wishin u a speedy recovery from ur c section sweetie and can't believe we have our first little sparkler already!!

Lotsa love & well done girl xxx


----------



## Seraphim

:yipee: Congrats Lou! I hope you're all ok xxx


----------



## Anna1982

congratulation lou

welcome home jo

im awake again, gonna watch the grand prix lol

my mum told me i look enourmous tonight she really knows how to cheer me up

hows everyone


----------



## polaris

Congratulations Lou - off to have a look for your thread now to find out the full story!! :happydance::happydance:

Jo - glad you are home and that baby is still holding on in there.

Blondie - happy birthday for tomorrow/today. Don't worry about not being as big as some of the other ladies at the classes, at least you will get back to normal quicker after baby is born! Baby is taking everything it needs from you anyway so the size of your bump doesn't really matter at all!

Hi to everyone else!!


----------



## snugglebot

ClaireLouise said:


> can't believe we have our first little sparkler already!!

Actually I think Marleygirl and baby andrew were first. Has anyone heard how they are doing btw?


----------



## chrissie33

Massive congrats Lou - our second sparkler baby to make an early entrance!! Off to read more now.

Will post the hospital bag list shortly when I can get the cat away from in front of the laptop... :rofl:


----------



## xkirstyx

-Congrats lou

-happy birthday blondie!

:hugs: :hugs:

how are we all today? 

hehe lookie im on last box :D wooooo not long now hehe. xxx


----------



## jem_5500

Excellent news lou, hope your ok off to read thread... out 2nd eager baby what is going on!!! Looks like Anna Oushka or myself next then!

Happy birthday Blondie xxx

Dizzy hope your ok honey x We will speak soon xxx

Chrissie sorry I was rubbish responding on FB the screen was crap in hosp!

My body is working over time big time i amso skay and tired but having been told to move and use stairs...which we have non of I have convinced tom we are going into town for an hour as this baby needs christmas presents :D

COnvinced DH he needs a jog and he has gone out as pointe dout he was working all next week so would need to leave me but had to promise i will await till he back fro shower! No baths though gutted!!

Back at hospital firday as they cannot test until steroids worked thru system for infection coz apparently that could show and prob have another scan...It has such a big head its off the scale!!!! Tom keeps commenting on it and I point out its me that has to to give birth to this head!

They have however mentioned c sec again as a poss! 

Right I hop eyou all have lovely days and big hugs to you all thank you for all your support means so much xxxx


----------



## RaeRae

Awwww 2 sparklers!!!!! It's so mental!!!

Chunk is sticking his bum out today and having a good wriggle about. Can't wait til tuesday now. If they don't give me a date I may have to make a scene.


----------



## jennie_78

Congrats lou, cant believe the 2nd sparkler has arrived.


----------



## polaris

snugglebot said:


> ClaireLouise said:
> 
> 
> can't believe we have our first little sparkler already!!
> 
> Actually I think Marleygirl and baby andrew were first. Has anyone heard how they are doing btw?Click to expand...

They are doing really well, Andrew is a total cutie and obviously a real fighter. They are letting her try to introduce breast-feeding now (she has been expressing), fingers crossed that he takes to it.


----------



## Anna1982

hiya

jo this babys head and abdoman are of the 95th percentile lol, get ready for those stitches lol I remember the last lot vividly

my stomachs rick hard and ive got an unbelievable ammount of pressure it hurts, ive got no idea what is going on

on a plus its my youngest neices 5th birthday today and shes so excited


----------



## jem_5500

I am so glad these ealry little ones are doing so well, such a relief at a stressful time Dizzy u need to get our board bumped up xxxxx

Are you sure we are all in the right group witht hese early apperances xxxxx


----------



## jem_5500

Anna1982 said:


> hiya
> 
> jo this babys head and abdoman are of the 95th percentile lol, get ready for those stitches lol I remember the last lot vividly
> 
> my stomachs rick hard and ive got an unbelievable ammount of pressure it hurts, ive got no idea what is going on
> 
> on a plus its my youngest neices 5th birthday today and shes so excited



Anna we gonn ahve fun :D 

my measurements are

BPD 94.7 which is the one very off scale and all the others are either off or top :D

OFD 118.9
HC 335.9
AC 308.3
LF 67.4

et weight 5lb 15oz at 34+1

She said I am tall as is DH and it was very scruched up in there lol!!

As longs as bubs is healthy when it arrives I will be happy, effects of steroids wearing of fon me now luckily! I no longer look like a beetroot :D


----------



## Seraphim

Happy Birthday Blondie :cake:


----------



## Anna1982

jo my hc and ac were about 35 lol ouchie

dont worry if you do tear you dont feel it at the time, its uncomfy after but hey babys worth it


----------



## lionheartnz

wow congrats for our second sparkler  
not long for the rest of us now


----------



## bloodbinds

Lou!! Congrats - so pleased for you - off to read your thread now! 

Blondie - happy birthday! Shame you can't have a drink though! Lol.

Jo - Haha, you have to give birth to a big head  Lol.

Question - does anyone know why i find it impossible just to have one biscuit - and instead end up eating the whole packet?! :-/


----------



## chrissie33

blood - im the same honey, and for god sake do not open a bar of choc in front of me!!!!

Blondie, happy birthday honey - hope you having a good one!

Lou's little baby Bryce is SOOO cute!! Good to know he is doing well.

I checked in on Andrew too and he and Marleysgirl seem to be doing well - mad to believe we will all be having our babies soon!!


----------



## Seraphim

Eek :shock:

Ladies, I've posted a thread here in 3rd tri about home or hospital births... I'd really value your opinions xx


----------



## chrissie33

Oh while I remember, here is the list of stuff the midwife gave us for the hospital bag:

*LABOUR*
Maternity Notes inc birth plan
Something loose and comfortable to wear
Food and drink (for you and birth partner)
Music
Towel
Toilet bag
Small sponge
Lip balm / Vaseline lip stick

*AFTER THE BIRTH*
Disposable nappies
Roll / bag of cotton wool
Clothes for baby (vests x 3, babygros x 3, hat, cardigan, blanket)
Towel for baby
Clothes for you (night clothes x 3, dressing gown, comfy clothes for going home)
Slippers or suitable footwear
Maternity sanitary pads &#8211; 2 packets
Underwear (old or paper &#8211; though she said that the disposable ones fit no-one so recommended cheap big comfy knickers you don&#8217;t mind throwing away)
Bras x 2 (well supporting)
Breast Pads
Tissues
List of telephone numbers / coins for telephone calls
Camera &#8211; check film / batteries
Clock / Watch
Books / Magazine


----------



## bloodbinds

Will check out the thread now Linz - also, had a dream about you last night! lol.

And thanks Chrissie, very useful!


----------



## Rebaby

Oh wow lou!!!! I wasn't expecting that news! Congratulations hun :hugs::hugs: i'm off to find your thread now.

Glad to hear marleysgirl and baby andrew are doing so well :thumbup:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY blondie :hugs: Hope it's been good so far.

And thanks for the info chrissie, i also bought a pack of disposable knickers thinking it would save me ruining my own the first couple of days...i guess i'll still take them but make sure i have some normal knicks too in case they don't work out, although honestly, at this rate i do not see how my hospital bag is going to zip up...i mean, my dressing gown takes up the whole bloody bag by itself practically...is anyone NOT taking a dressing gown? Do you think i could get away with a cardie or something instead? I know it will be november but the hospital is ALWAYS hot...:shrug: Ho hum.

Glad you're home jo, have just posted on your thread hunny.


----------



## Seraphim

I won't be taking a dressing gown. I've got a nursing nightie and a 3 piece PJ set - so they have a cardi thing with them.


----------



## MommaBunni

Congratulations Lou! :hugs:

Happy Birthday Blondie! 

I have an appointment tomorrow, but I have to get through work first today. Last time I worked, it brought on a massive amount of BHs. I'm a little terrifed about going in today!


----------



## snugglebot

It's fantastic that that little guy Andrew is already able to start BF! Wow! 

Hey Chrissie!! I think I FINALLY have most of my bag packed too! (Microsoft Word 2007 has a list in their templates that looks just like yours!)

I have to wait for the bags I actually bought from Sears, right now everything is in cloth grocery bags. But I am not going to give birth until my baby Jezzy is well past 37 weeks :)

I also plan on bringing but haven't packed yet my yoga ball (in case it is a busy night on the ward and the two they have are being used), and my bikini top :shock: I know!! Chances are I won't be bashful in labour but I might!!! so atleast it is an option when I use the shower for pain relief.


----------



## snugglebot

re: nursing gown. I don't have one at the moment....may buy one...my sister did say the gown at her hospital that they give does the job...just depends on how fashionable you want to be.


----------



## chrissie33

I am going to get a light weight one from mothercare as the hospital is SOOO hot that I wont manage with a heavier one. A light weight cardi will also do the job.


----------



## xkirstyx

i got a nice light dressing gown from primark :) 

put my cot up tonight and omg im in love with it cant wait till jack is here and sleeping in it :) xxx


----------



## chrissie33

Nice one Kirsty - didnt think of trying primark!! Glad cot is up honey, any chance of piccies?


----------



## Anna1982

morning ladies

bit of a better nights sleep

on todays agenda is cleaning house, luckily my mums coming to help. Need to gut the house so I dont have to do any heavy work till babys here.
once thats done the baby crib can come out of the loft and into our room.

Gonna re pack my hospital bag today as well. Just to make sure

whats everyone doing today


----------



## jem_5500

Hey

Oh my oh my, this baby I am convinced is pushing down so hard on my pelvic bone tyring to escape!

My friends seesm to have really pulled together and rallying around ts like a swtich has been fixed and a few of them organised to ocme to me to help me stay sane tomorrow :D
Means TOm wont worry so much,

I went to town yesterday and bought some stuff in disney store clothes wise which were in sale. Wouldnt normally as its so expensive but there were some argins the dalmatin stuff. We looked at getting0-3 months then I pointed out the size bubs is already large so lets get monies worth with larger size!

I then manaeged marks and sparks then gave up! I have to do some cleaning today as we ar ein a whole, but i wont go to crazy for fear of being told off he he!

Hope your had a good day esterday blondie. And OMG just seen january lot are hitting 3rd tri how scarey!! I have to do some stuff for baby as if something were to happen I may be meeting this LO in less that 2 weeks which is f ing scarey!!!

Take care my lovelies and dont do too much xxxx


----------



## xkirstyx

morning all omg i feel minging today! hardly got anysleep last night i feel so run down and my fingers and toes are huge! got mw today so see what shes says, im just so scared im getting pre eclapsia :( i hope to go in and be told my white blood cells and urine are back to norm but i just know it wont be :( 

chrissie i need to give nursery a big tidy then ill get pics up. 

xxx


----------



## Marleysgirl

snugglebot said:


> ClaireLouise said:
> 
> 
> can't believe we have our first little sparkler already!!
> 
> Actually I think Marleygirl and baby andrew were first. Has anyone heard how they are doing btw?Click to expand...

Just fine thank you! Sorry, I've been posting in the Oldies buddy thread, and in my own thread in the Premie section. (Thanks Pol for answering for me!)

Andrew is now over 6 weeks old and has, this weekend, progressed off Cpap (fingers crossed) onto just oxygen. He now weighs 3lb 2.5oz and is looking like a plump little baby, rather than a fragile human - it helps that the SCBU have started dressing him in babygros! :happydance:

He hasn't successfully latched on to the breast yet, but this has been partly because he's had an oral gastric tube for feeding, and partly because those feeds are every two hours and he's not hungry! They've now put in a nasal tube instead so that his mouth and tongue are free to move properly, so we'll have another go at BF today.


----------



## RaeRae

Awww Marleysgirl that's so good!!! Glad to hear Andrew is doing so well xx

Well I thought Chunk was making a break for it last night. I woke up at about 1am on the sofa and had these really intense period like pains. Lasted about 30 seconds and then went. I went to bed and woke up 4 or 5 times through the night with the same pains. I was bricking it a bit but they seem to have stopped now. He can't come out til at least wednesday coz it's Zoe's birthday tomorrow and she would be miffed. Scan tomorrow yay!


----------



## Blondie

Wow Lou - I turn my back for one day and you come back telling us your baby has arrived :rofl: - Glad you are both doing well and that you acted so fast! :hugs: Take it easy and enjoy motherhood :hugs:

Marleysgirl - glad Andrew is doing well, I've been keeping up to date on your preemie thread and he is such a cutie :)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes for yesterday ladies :) I had an ok day - spent most of it asleep on the sofa as I just don't have any energy anymore - we made it out for a meal in the evening but aside from that I was sofa bound all day. DH is worrying about just how knackered I am but at least not having to work anymore I can just sit down and wait for baby now :) I don't think I've ever felt this knackered in my life but the final countdown is now on, got my next growth scan next week so hopefully that will confirm baby is still growing at the correct speed and if not then the consultant will no doubt decide the best course of action. I can still see them inducing me early as I have a feeling my body is really struggling to support this pregnancy now :(


----------



## DizzyMoo

aww marleysgirl its fab to hear andrew is doing well hun, :hugs2:

hope you had a nice day blondie hun xx

well i attempted an early night last night being utterly exhausted , so 10pm i climbed in & slept til 2am then that was it sleep out the window GRRRR . Feel a tad better (i think) but not loving the headache & the fact i've no fecking sugar for a brew !!
Toast for brekky & a quiet 20 mins whilst josh swims in the bath :) 

update on jems thread for you all x


----------



## honeyzx

Hey ladies i am due on 10 november but baby measuring alot bigger so booked for my section on 4th november at 9:00am in the mornin so exccited to meet my lil man it's gone so fast.


----------



## Seraphim

Good to hear from you Marleysgirl :) Glad things are progressing, n good luck with the BF x

We ladies, I've got visions of me spending the next 5 weeks in the bath - I'm so sore and creaky. I'm starting to realise aswell that the last few weeks might have a lot of 'is this it' moments. Body has definitely been v different this week.

My much loved puter has started to be really poorly so I have to sort that out today... and fingers crossed the cot mattress might turn up, in which case I'll potter in LO's room.

Got a few things sorted for xmas pressies, but really have to push myself atm to get stuff done and organised. LO's room and the downstairs loo are the ONLY two rooms without PILES OF STUFF loitering :blush:

It's starting to get nippy, and that isn't bloody helping.


----------



## bloodbinds

I've never had a 'this is it!' moment. But i suppose it's still early days! I don't even have BH, lol. Well my raspberry tablets have come through today so im going to start taking them! 

Good to hear Andrew is doing so well! Though i have been sneaking a look at the premie section, lol. Good luck with the BF


----------



## Seraphim

Blimey - you're in a rush ;p

I'm in the 'omg I feel so wrecked, don't let it happen yet' camp.

Fingers crossed I've got a painter organised for wednesday and thursday, all being well I might have him back for the bathroom and spare room... with another push or two I could have a tidy house in 2 or 3 weeks. I need the carpenter to shake his tail so we can call and end to all the DUST. Ready for mum to come and help me clean from top to bottom. :dohh: where I''ll find the umph I don't know ;)

Still, it's all way more sorted than it was.


----------



## ClaireLouise

Wow 2 Sparkler babys here! Im sorry i didnt realise Marleysgirl, i dont get much time on this site as im at work but i finish next week so il be on it a lot more then hehe. Glad hes doing well too :)

So were all feeling knackered at the min arent we ladies! Sleep isgetting a little harder but those naps help LOADS! The backache is starting to become more annoying now, as is his little feeties in my ribs! Ouchee bubs!

I feel i have loads to do, but when i actually stop and think about it, i dont _really._ The main stuff iv got done, just tidying up and organising myself! im waiting for the nesting to kick in!!

Anyone start their matty leave soon?


----------



## Anna1982

already on my mat leave have been for 4 weeks lol

anyhow I have to go to the antenatal day unit for reduced movement monitoring now, lucky me

cya when I gets back


----------



## Blondie

Just starting my second week of maternity leave here :) Though technically it is holiday as got 4 weeks to take and maternity leave won't kick in until 36 weeks :)

Just been to supermarket and sat here eating fresh cheese scones with loads of butter - I desperately need to put up on some weight so I'm stuffing my face with the most unhealthy cakes etc but if it stops me losing more weight who cares :) Might aswell make the most of being able to lie around doing nothing and eating cakes all day :rofl:

I'm so glad I have all my baby shopping done now as I just don't have the energy to go out shopping anymore so all I really need to do is wash baby clothes and unpack everything in the nursery but that will have to wait until I've got a bit more energy now :)


----------



## xkirstyx

just back from mw and eveything is fine :) and jack is 4/5engaged i am now eating a tub of haagen dazs cookies and cream mmmmmmmmm yummy!!!! xxx

omg anna what next? hope everything is ok xxxx


----------



## Anna1982

well Im back lol

finally met the mark after 40 minutes
turns out he is engaged still lol, but his baks to my left side and his legs to my right, explaining the pressure as he pushes out

gotta go to my midwife wednesday morning to get checked


----------



## bloodbinds

I have the worse heartburn ever.
I think i might actually tear my own throat out.

*cries*


----------



## xkirstyx

glad everything is ok anna and blood i no how u feel hunny i have it soooo bad just now :( xxx :hugs:


----------



## MommaBunni

Oh my goodness Anna, do you think you could be next?! 

Bloods, I have heartburn almost 24/7 now... I found ice cream or milkshakes are really helpful... though they upset my tummy later :(

So, I just got back from my check-up. It only took a month and three doctors to listen to me, but the pain I've been feeling is a yeast infection. Ick, ick, ick. And baby's head is "a little lower than she would expect but it's common in first pregnancies..." and my cervix is closed, but starting to thin! 

So I guess we're all just playing the waiting game now!


----------



## Anna1982

MommaBunni said:


> Oh my goodness Anna, do you think you could be next?!
> 
> Bloods, I have heartburn almost 24/7 now... I found ice cream or milkshakes are really helpful... though they upset my tummy later :(
> 
> So, I just got back from my check-up. It only took a month and three doctors to listen to me, but the pain I've been feeling is a yeast infection. Ick, ick, ick. And baby's head is "a little lower than she would expect but it's common in first pregnancies..." and my cervix is closed, but starting to thin!
> 
> So I guess we're all just playing the waiting game now!

no i dont think it will be me lol, most likely jo if she goes at 36 as shes a week in front of me, and im sure someone else is due a section before i go get my date

im at the consultant on the 20th at 9.30am and will get to know when then. Im actually counting the days, its actually 14 more sleepless nights on the sofa!!! till I see him


----------



## xkirstyx

aww anna i think ur defo gonna go after jo! x


----------



## bloodbinds

Urgh, you're lucky Anna, i want my baby now!!

I am just sooooo uncomfortable. Have no appetite, get awful heartburn, i feel tired but can't sleep... i'm sooooo fed up of being pregnant! Lol. Sorry, i'm such a complainer.

Please say i'm not alone in feeling like this? I mean, i'm so excited about meeting my little girl and having her in my arms... but i'm also really excited about not being pregnant any more!! Lol.


----------



## Rebaby

Blondie said:


> Just starting my second week of maternity leave here :) Though technically it is holiday as got 4 weeks to take and maternity leave won't kick in until 36 weeks :)

Same here :thumbup: and i am soooo loving being done with work.

OH and i are off for a little break on saturday, we've booked a week away in a holiday cottage. His mum and sis are supposed to be coming too, oh and we're taking the dog, so not exactly a romantic break, but it will be a nice rest for us both (him especially as he's just finishing a month of night shifts at work) and our last little holiday before LO arrives.

When i booked it a few months back though i remember thinking "Oh yeah, 34 weeks, that's a good time to go away, i should be feeling quite good then" but in fact i am knackered with puffy feet and swollen sausage fingers and have suddenly developed a fear of going into labour while we're away (even though we're not leaving the country, and the holiday cottage is only about 3 hours away from the hospital we're booked at!) So i think i'll be doing a lot of sitting down and not all that much else while we're there!


----------



## MommaBunni

bloodbinds said:


> Urgh, you're lucky Anna, i want my baby now!!
> 
> I am just sooooo uncomfortable. Have no appetite, get awful heartburn, i feel tired but can't sleep... i'm sooooo fed up of being pregnant! Lol. Sorry, i'm such a complainer.
> 
> Please say i'm not alone in feeling like this? I mean, i'm so excited about meeting my little girl and having her in my arms... but i'm also really excited about not being pregnant any more!! Lol.

You are not alone sister! :haha:


----------



## chrissie33

Hey girls, gosh lots to catch up on again..... im knackered tonight, been busy all day but officially start working from home tomorrow so hoping to get some relaxation time in then. I have this very, very sore spot at the top of my uterus which is really bothering me, its actually waking me at night as it hurts when I try to move in bed. Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## jem_5500

anna will go before me I am being positive:D

Hi ladies hope your ok xx u was all very active on here yesterday xxx Doesnt it start to feel cosy now the rain is in kinda like it but a pain for doing the washing!!!

watching hariry bikers on catch up and maing me want a cornish pasty now!!! Oh dear. What you all up to today.

Anna if I never replied I am sorry I am gfld u and bubs ok? xxx


----------



## jem_5500

oh frig....if my fluid levels have dropped I will be giving birth next week.... Maybe if i drink more water it will help ? he he


----------



## Anna1982

morning ladies
Ive got that horrible tired haze over my eyes

todays plans re to finish tidying house, yesterday managed to do the living room and our bedroom.

jo good positive thining lol, put me in pain first lol!!! 2 weeks today till consultant!! wooho and midwife tomorrow.

just checked through Christmas cards I have bought and only need two daddy ones and Im done lol

hows everyone


----------



## jem_5500

He he xx

I want to get moving today been a long time not doing much and I hate it no lessons or anything so a gentlye move round the house and obunce on ball....been advised to keep going and use stairs! crazy. 

Know what u mean about tured haze u feel like ur in a little bubble...well large bubble! not helped with intense purring in my ear at 1:30 am unfortunatley not my husband!! ha ha

Oh they one hting I was told was no intercourse fell over laughing and said he should be so lucky!!!


----------



## Blondie

Bloodbinds - you are most definitely not alone, I am so ready to get this baby out now - I'm sick of being tired, having heartburn, feeling sick 99% of the time and just having no energy. I am so excited about meeting my baby and I want it to born when it is ready but if I could just skip a couple of weeks and maybe give birth at 37 weeks I'd be over the moon!

Sat here with dripping wet hair as I just can't be bothered to brush and dry it - the trouble is with waist length hair it is just so much hassle but I know if I get it cut now I will regret it :rofl:


----------



## Anna1982

damn it i have lower back ache! ouch its like its throbbing and I havnt done anything today! my mums doing the house work

Im starting to be a bit fed up, I cant sleep or walk right and now back ache mostly on one side

sorry to moan


----------



## Seraphim

I think a daily moan is mandatory now to keep the club in good health ;) We all deserve it.

I'm holding my breath until the DELL engineer comes to nurse my poorly puter - then I might um, do stuff. Not sure what. There's so many things going on, I'm not sure where effort would be useful or wasted. Possibly start on the curtains for our bedroom.

Well I spoke to midwife this morning - looks like we're into planning for a homebirth!! :yipee:


----------



## jennie_78

I want the baby out as well.

Just home from my consultant appointment. They still havent given me my induction date, so im still none the wiser, all they have said is i'll be induced between 38/39 weeks. I had a growth scan and the estimated weight at the moment is 5lb 9oz. 
Was planning to breast feed the baby, but not sure now. They asked how i planned to feed the baby and when i said breast feeding they said she'd prob have to have formula as well as she might have low blood sugars due to my diabetes. They said i have to have 2 drips when im in labour, 1 for insulin, the other for sugars. So if i do breast feed she would likely have to go on a glucose drip. So not sure whether to just formula feed. 

Hope everyones as well as can be :hugs:


----------



## MsEmski

Am so glad I'm not the only one who feels like shouting "GET IT OUT... GET IT OUT... GET IT OUT...". In fact I did scream that last night! :blush:

I finished for my maternity leave last Friday, I hadn't been looking forward to having nothing but the Baby to think about and concentrate on... But now I'm glad as I can't even be bothered getting dressed. There really doesn't seem much point when I can't stand up long enough to get wash up.

Have any of you with bad SPD/PGP found the pain to be even worse since the head is engaged? Am sure that my legs have dis- and relocated themselves a couple of times in the last week. The normal crunch and clicking from my hips has stepped up a notch...

*EDIT* On the plus side, my ticker says only 30 days to go, which means button will be full term in 9 days.... HURRAH!


----------



## Blondie

Hmm I'm currently trying to make up a recipe for a potato and leek layer bake with cheese and a creamy wholegrainy mustard sauce - it's a vague memory from when I was little so thought I'd give it a try as it sounds lovely and comforting in this crap weather.

Was thinking if I par-boil potatoes and then layer them with leek in a casserole dish, make a cheese sauce using some single cream, milk, cheese and wholegrain mustard and pour that over the top. Whack it in oven about 180ish for an hour and top with more cheese? Do you reckon that sounds vaguely ok? Surely it would be pretty much impossible to stuff that up? :rofl:


----------



## MsEmski

That'll do the trick! You could also do some crouton topping to give it a bit of crunch.


----------



## xkirstyx

mmmmm sounds fab! x


----------



## RaeRae

Hello x

I had clinic. It looks like baby is going to come out next week. I have to go on Saturday morning for a monitor thingy and then clinic on Tuesday. They'll do a scan and decide next week when he's coming out. 

Basically they said because my insulin requirements have dropped it could mean that the baby needs to come out sooner . They would ideally wait until 38 weeks but they don''t want to leave it too late and push the baby into trouble. I'm really scared they're gonna leave it too long. I've been having contractions on and off since sunday but they just seemed to ignore that. I just hope he's gonna be ok.


----------



## DizzyMoo

OMG raerae thats exciting but a tad worrying too, will you be our 3rd sparkler? 

Roll up roll up place your bets lol (kidding)

Sorry i wasn't on much folks hope you didn't miss me to much, Well i dropped josh off at nursery & came home a pregnant drowned rat! 
Soaked down to my underwear !!!! I get less wet in the damn shower !!

Anyhoo i'm sorta about ducking & diving so if ya want me hollarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !

Got midwives tomorrow & if they don't sort this induction out for me then i'll be telling em to shuv it & i'll wait to go naturally (eeeeek)


----------



## bloodbinds

Ohhh, who will be first to the finish line?! Anna, raerae or Jo?! Lol!
I think... RaeRae! Then Anna, then Jo.

I want a prize if i'm right!! Lol.

And Linz, so glad that you made the decision and everything is getting planned now, that is so good!  Bet you're dead excited


----------



## RaeRae

I think they'll get him out next Wednesday. I really hope so coz I think he needs to come out soon.


----------



## xkirstyx

i say the same as blood but then after they three i want it to be meeee!!!! lol knowing my luck ill go 2weeks over! x


----------



## DizzyMoo

Well depending what happens with jo they could be inducing her next thursday ! lol 

It'll be a race between you all haha what an exciting few days we'll have waiting on news from you all yay


----------



## Oushka

:) afternoon all.

My mother just popped over and looked shocked when she saw me, bubs has dropped right down. Ive been so uncomfortable this morning, lots of digging & stabbing in my falulah and havnt been able to sit down properly since I got up :(
Along with backpain & nausea Im not a happy bunny today.

Dragged 3 huge haynets up the field for the ponies and made lunch for OH - otherwise just sat on my ball all day & bounced :) I just feel like slobbing on the sofa but cant.

OH gone off to work and mother gone home and Im bored... Might have a bath and see if it eases things.

Sorry for the moan, I was looking forward to taking one of the ponies out for a walk in hand this afternoon (I love the rain) to fill a couple of hours but darn't go too far from home & I doubt I would get halfway down the road before I needed to stop.


----------



## DizzyMoo

bloodbinds said:


> And Linz, so glad that you made the decision and everything is getting planned now, that is so good!  Bet you're dead excited


Is this for me ? lol


----------



## Sammii

Gosh I can't believe how close our due dates are getting now!

5weeks 6days for me and counting! I'm fed up now feels like I've been pregnant forever!!!


----------



## Anna1982

sodding hell

I have to go to casulaty now according to my midwife, due my my bloody calves swelling up to twice the size! they are bright red and the skins peeling off!! and sore, lus they look shiney!
she saying thrombosis!!! better be water retention

ok Ive had enough!!!! bloody sodding casulaty I will be hours, and Im not sure what thrombosis is and I arnt gonna look it up either

plus the back aches still there

dh in hull so my dads coming to take me.

is there a bi hole to swallow me up yet?


----------



## ClaireLouise

Anna1982 said:


> sodding hell
> 
> I have to go to casulaty now according to my midwife, due my my bloody calves swelling up to twice the size! they are bright red and the skins peeling off!! and sore, lus they look shiney!
> she saying thrombosis!!! better be water retention
> 
> ok Ive had enough!!!! bloody sodding casulaty I will be hours, and Im not sure what thrombosis is and I arnt gonna look it up either
> 
> plus the back aches still there
> 
> dh in hull so my dads coming to take me.
> 
> is there a bi hole to swallow me up yet?

Oh my gosh Anna i hope you're ok! You should get seen to pretty quickly though shouldnt you? Take your mp3 player & some good mags! I hope its water retention too!!

They are probably just being over cautious but its better to be safe than sorry. Did they say DVT? Is this quite common in our stages of pregnancy? :shrug:


----------



## chrissie33

Oh god Anna - this pregnancy is really pushing you isnt it?? Thrombosis is a blood clot I believe and something they do treat seriously - fingers crossed it is just water retention though honey. Keep us posted if you can, will be thinking of you xx


----------



## DizzyMoo

Anna1982 said:


> sodding hell
> 
> I have to go to casulaty now according to my midwife, due my my bloody calves swelling up to twice the size! they are bright red and the skins peeling off!! and sore, lus they look shiney!
> she saying thrombosis!!! better be water retention
> 
> ok Ive had enough!!!! bloody sodding casulaty I will be hours, and Im not sure what thrombosis is and I arnt gonna look it up either
> 
> plus the back aches still there
> 
> dh in hull so my dads coming to take me.
> 
> is there a bi hole to swallow me up yet?

Blumin eck hun between you & jo at the moment you are both keeping us on our toes eh. Lets hope its just water retention hun. As said thrombosis is a blood clot so it will be watched & treated but you defo need checking out hun, Let us know how you get on , Hope all is ok xx :hugs2:


----------



## MommaBunni

Hang in there Anna. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that it's not too serious! :hugs:

My boss just called and told me to come into work later as the last 8.5 hour shift I had sent me into contractions! He's so nice!


----------



## Rebaby

Fingers crossed it turns out just to be water retention anna :hugs: you definitely need to get it checked out asap though.

I am just back from the midwife, all seems to be well, LO measuring bang on the middle line on the growth chart and is head down and slightly back-to-back (but we've still got time to sort that out ;) )

She was also able to give me a bit of good news in that despite being positive for group b strep, she feels confident that, given it is my only risk factor i should be able to labour and give birth on the midwifery led unit, rather than delivery suite, their right next door to each other and the rooms are basically the same, but the main differences being that on the MLU it's a maximum 24 hour stay after the birth and OH can sleep over, and there's a pool room (if it's free) so yay! :happydance:


----------



## bloodbinds

DizzyMoo said:


> bloodbinds said:
> 
> 
> And Linz, so glad that you made the decision and everything is getting planned now, that is so good!  Bet you're dead excited
> 
> 
> Is this for me ? lolClick to expand...



Nooooo, silly, i always call you Moo or dizzy  lol. I would never actually consider calling you by your actual name  Lol

And Anna, will be thinking of you! Hopefully it's just water retention!

Also i put Jo as third as wishful thinking for her!! Lol.

Ok, i got my Mamas and Papas delivery today - which means, i officially have everything i need to bring a newborn baby into the world!! Whoop!... I just need to wait for my flat now and everything will be ready! Lol.


----------



## jem_5500

cheers blood :D

I have just had text from Anna they think she has a blood clot and is waiting for a consultant.... blooming heck these babies ar not giving us an easy time.


----------



## Oushka

Hope Anna is ok, sending lots of good vibes x


----------



## jem_5500

she has just had ecg, apparently one leg is 3cm bigger than other and is now waiting...asked if it were would they deliver and she said no one tells er anything....sounds fmailiar x


----------



## xkirstyx

poor anna :(


----------



## bloodbinds

Urgh, i hate hospitals! Poor Anna. Wish they would just tell her straight. Let her know we're thinking of her x


----------



## MommaBunni

Sounds all too familiar... Why do our doctors and mw's keep us in the dark?! We're the ones with the little person inside, we should know what's going on!!!

Will you give my blessings to Anna next time you can? I hope all goes well with her!


----------



## Blondie

:cry: Oh god I've just had a message from my little sister - she has just come home from hospital and is waiting to miscarry, she should have been 10 weeks pregnant today but has been bleeding and scan showed baby stopped growing at 8w3d :cry: - she said she was dying to tell me and was planning on telling me when she did my maternity photos in 3 weeks time that she was pregnant again and now she is just waiting for a miscarriage to start :(

Life sucks - she has told me she still wants me to go down for her to do my maternity photos but I don't know what to do as feel so sad for her and don't want to be flaunting my pregnancy in her face :(


----------



## DizzyMoo

Awww blondie hun i'm so sorry for your sister :hugs2:
I can understand how you feel though, 1 thing i can say what i've heard a lot of women say who've miscarried don't avoid them & don't stop talking about your pregnancy because of what's happened to them. Have a hug with her hun & tell her you don't want to rub it in her face, bare with her for now xx


----------



## DizzyMoo

bloodbinds said:


> DizzyMoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bloodbinds said:
> 
> 
> And Linz, so glad that you made the decision and everything is getting planned now, that is so good!  Bet you're dead excited
> 
> 
> Is this for me ? lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nooooo, silly, i always call you Moo or dizzy  lol. I would never actually consider calling you by your actual name  Lol
> 
> And Anna, will be thinking of you! Hopefully it's just water retention!
> 
> Also i put Jo as third as wishful thinking for her!! Lol.
> .Click to expand...

I didn't think so but for some reason i just thought ask in case she thinks your an ignorant tool lol


----------



## Rebaby

Oh blondie that's so sad :hugs: i'm so sorry for your sister.

My younger sister had a missed miscarriage at the beginning of january, i fell pregnant in january then i had an early miscarriage in february, then i got pregnant again right away and my sister got pregnant again about a month later. It was an incredibly tough time but has obviously worked out and we're both very happy now. I hope she doesn't have any complications and is able to get back to ttc once she has finished grieving and feels ready.

I agree that it's best not to avoid her or avoid the topic as it probably will make her feel worse. Big hugs to you.

Also sending hugs to anna, hope they give her some straight answers soon.

These sparkler babies are so so naughty at the minute!


----------



## bloodbinds

Oh dear Blondie :-/ *hugs* Your poor sister :-( Just let her know that you are there for her, she won't resent you for being pregnant.


And we _have _got some naughty sparkler babies. I originally thought mine was going to be early, around 5th nov - but midwife keeps telling me i'm having a 'textbook' pregnancy where i am measuring exactly right, getting the right syptoms at the right time and them fading at the right time etc etc, so if my pregnancy is so 'average and normal' i'm starting to think baby will be born on it's due date! Which works out so much better for me, as i don't have enough time as it is to sort everything out! Lol.


----------



## Anna1982

evening ladies!

wow what a waste of time

saw one doc in casualty who didnt have the decency to come back an tell me they were sending m to the medical admissions ward!
then sat there forever to not see anyone. So Im back home

seeing my midwife tomorrow, luckily both legslook the same now
Im thinking retention as hey a little red and the skins peeling a bit, but theyre nt hot to touch which is normly a sign of something worse.

so here I am!!!

thank you for all the thought and than to jo for keeping in touch

Im off to gt some sleep with my lgs up


----------



## Rebaby

Glad you're home hun, now get those feet up and remember if they get any worse don't hang about- go straight back and demand to be seen!

Hope you get a good sleep.

I think i am off to bed now myself ladies, as i've agreed to pick OH up from his nightshift tomorrow morning (he uses public transport otherwise and it was raining so bad today he looked like he'd swam home when he got back this morning, so i felt bad!)

Night night sparklers.


----------



## Anna1982

morning ladies

well I have slept with my legs elevated, and they seem to have gone down a bit, also rubbed aqureous cream in three times to help soften up the skin.

Im tired but my bums numb lol so cant sleep comfy right now

I may attempt a bath in a minute as long as I dont wake Morgan, who only went down at 12.30pm (obviously we distrubed him picking him up late from Chris's mums) it was lovely to have a love from him though after a crappy afternoon.

I have the midwife just after 10am so we shall see what she says about my legs. and the fact casualty didnt send me over to the maternity unit, as they didnt think swelling could be related to pregnancy.

I will let you know how i goes!!


----------



## polaris

Blondie, I'm so sorry to hear about your sister's news. I agree with the others though, I think you should follow her lead rather than treating her any different. Just let her know that you are there for her.


----------



## jem_5500

Blondie sorry to here your sisters news honey xxx

Anna glad you are home honey let us know what mw says sorry i never replied I crashed...whoops bad Jo!

Need to do more tidying today didnt do much yesterday and need to today but its such an effort!!

Hope you all slept well and will catch up during the day xx


----------



## Anna1982

jo bugger the tidying your menna be resting!

I now have the midwife followed by the doctor lol


----------



## RaeRae

Good luck today Anna x


----------



## lou1979

Just popping in to see how you are all getting on?

Bryce is doing well, he should hopefully be home soon :D im healing well, still sore, cant believe hes a week old already!


----------



## RaeRae

Awww Lou yay!! Glad everything is going well xx

I think we're all just sore and pissed off now to be honest lol.


----------



## jem_5500

agree with you there rae!!!

Hi lou glad you both doing well xxx we want more piccies!

My pains are a little more 'regular' today but cant decide if it is wind lol!

Had a shower god I want a bath and contmeplating getting dressed and sorting babies room.

Hope appointment ok Anna


----------



## Blondie

Thanks ladies :) You girls speak so much sense :hugs: - I never told her before now that I had a miscarriage the month before I got pregnant with this one so hopefully in some strange way it may give her some comfort. It's just a shame she lives 200 miles away so I can't be there to give her a hug.

Well on the positive side my cheese, leek and potato leek bake that I experimented with yesterday was a HUGE success with the husband who has decided he loves me about a billion times more now for cooking it :rofl:

Anna take it easy - I've had dvt scares before and they should at least have done an ultrasound on the leg that was bigger than the other but if they have both gone down still keep an eye on them and make sure you mention it to the midwife :hugs:

Lou - good to hear things are well with you and the baby :)

RaeRae - can't believe that you could be a mum again within a week - it must be so exciting :happydance:


----------



## Anna1982

hiya im back

doctor checked legs over, no dvt thankfully just retention which I need to keep and eye on, keep them elevated, make sure I dont stand long. He also checked my chest as he noticed Im gasping (well you would be too lol when your the size of a jumbo jet lol) hes a little concerned about babys size impacting on my asthma, so I have had to ring and tell consultant that.

midwife was good, bp good, wee good, baby still 4/5th and possibly back to back. she doesnt think he will go down further till labor as when my pelvis opens for him he will go quite fast lol. measuring 41 weeks!!

she has made me an appointment for 28th october but says consultant will have started induction by then. so fingers crossed

Im about to tuck into a piece of cake lol


----------



## Blondie

Glad things are ok Anna :)

All I can say is ooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwww - god knows what has just happened but it feels like I've been stabbed down below, like a nasty stitch, pulled muscle feeling in my lady bits. I think baby must be pressing on a nerve as I noticed it felt lower down this last couple of days but oowww I can hardly move.


----------



## bloodbinds

I do not understand.

How can i get a throat infection if all i've done is stay in bed? Haven't seen anyone, been anywhere, done anything. How can i be ill?! :-(

Anyone know any good home remedies for sore throats?


----------



## jem_5500

manuka honey babe will do trick add sugar and lemon u b fine :hug:

annaa take it easy xxxx

blondie try all 4s may move babes xxx


----------



## chrissie33

Blondie sorry to hear about your sister. I had a missed mc on my first and 3rd pgs and I agree with everyone here, you have to carry on as normal with your sister and just be there for her. I had close friends who were pg when it happened to me and I was strangely reassured from having contact with them. I hope she is doing ok, it is not a nice thing to have to go through but I am sure she will take comfort from your support.

Working from home again today, might actually go up and do some ironing shortly as I cant stay on pc all day as I am too distracted by the other things that need doing :) Will be back later though to see whats been happening :)


----------



## Oushka

Sorry to hear about your sister Blondie.

Hmmm, after an afternoon/evening jam packed with cramping and back ache then no sleep due to the same all night, I had a 2 hour break this morning but its all returned along with pink discharge. MW advised an hours lie down, paraceteamol & warm bath then if still the same I should prolly go & be checked out at hospital... have done all of that (even managed a short snooze but it soon kicked back up a gear).

Just having some lunch then going to have a shower (I stink to high heaven of lavender) and if still not feeling right Ill troop on over & be seen - MW isnt around this afternoon so have to go back to hospital, oh joy.

Feel like a proper first timer panicing over nothing but surely cramps would just come & go & not stick around for over 20 hours? There isnt a pattern to them, its fairly constant but does get quite painful at times.
A bit tmi but I also had 3 loose bm's this morning... wondering if I just have a bit of a tummy bug? :shrug:


----------



## Oushka

bloodbinds said:


> I do not understand.
> 
> How can i get a throat infection if all i've done is stay in bed? Haven't seen anyone, been anywhere, done anything. How can i be ill?! :-(
> 
> Anyone know any good home remedies for sore throats?

Hot lemonade! Fill a mug & microwave it for about 30 secs. Give it a good stir and gulp it down.
Dont kno why it works, it just does :)

Hope youre feeling better soon x


----------



## Blondie

Always to be better safe than sorry Oushka so best go get checked out - they are lovely at UHND anyway :)

Hmmm I've now had 5 people asking me if I received birthday cards from them in the post and not had any so either there has been a long delay in the post to my house or our post is going missing :( If it hasn't arrived by the end of the week do you think I should ring post office and say that a lot of my mail appears to be going missing?


----------



## jem_5500

rememebr there is a postal strikey thing type wotsit on at moment blondie x


----------



## Blondie

jem_5500 said:


> rememebr there is a postal strikey thing type wotsit on at moment blondie x

Is there really? God where have I been for the last few weeks :rofl: - oh well maybe that means that they will all eventually find me. I will try not to get so depressed every afternoon when nothing lands on the doormat for me :)


----------



## jem_5500

OUshka hope our being checked out honey? xx

Blood how is your throat?

Blondie yes there is but its one of there random ones which seems to be when they feel like it he he.

I am feeling like a really bad mummy, I am fed up and want bby out, it hurts, i want to cry the whole time, i cant sleep and i keep trumping :D to the point the cat looks horrified! I cannot focus on doing anything I dont want to do anything and just feel shite.

Sorry I know most of us do just had to vent it. And not knowing what shappening is rubbish...

I did however look up the fluid baby has around it and it is just about hitting in the right range so dotn htink we have naything to worry about there provided its not dropped, at least seeing a consultant on tuesday I can vent eacly how worried i am how I feel and if I commen ton the stupid pains I am getting maybe we can come to an agreement lol!


----------



## Anna1982

Jo Im fed up too, it gets this way. especially when you get to 36/37 weeks and you know you could go anytime.

someone I know whos due a week before me lost her plug yesterday and Im jealous can you believe

Im counting the days to seeing the consultant for my induction date!

I see him on the 2oth and should have a date before the 27th

i feel a bad mum to morgan as I have no energy to do anything with him!

not too long now

and vent away!!


----------



## jem_5500

my ticker lies baby is not 5lb.


----------



## Oushka

Im back :) 

Im 2cms dialated and 50% effaced so at least all the cramps & backache havnt been for nothing :) Couldnt get a proper feel of bub's head as I was so tense but they reckon shes fairly engaged - my notes say 2/5ths, MW _said_ she could feel at least 2/5ths. Bump dropped quite significantly over the last few days so I know she is engaging.

Still no particular pattern to the cramps (I was offered CTG but with a wait of over an hour as they were busy (staff shortage due to sickness) I declined and asked to come home), bubs is fine & Im feeling fine otherwise & thankfully they agreed - my consultant was on duty & popped in to see us and had previously agreed that if I went into labour as of last friday they wouldnt try to stop it, but as everyone keeps reminding me... I could be like this for weeks yet!

So home now, OH back at work and Im just about to run a bath & relax for a while before snuggling up in front of the tv. 

Tbh, atm it just feels like baaaaad period cramping. The backache is annoying as it doesnt ease no matter what I do - even my ball doesnt offer the respite it used to.


----------



## Anna1982

thats great oushka! at least theres progress


----------



## jem_5500

i am confused with this engaged palava, someplaces says descent is 4/5ths is well down others say its not?!


----------



## jem_5500

oushka glad u not had all that pain for nothing!!


----------



## Oushka

jem_5500 said:


> i am confused with this engaged palava, someplaces says descent is 4/5ths is well down others say its not?!

Me too! MW today said that she could feel 2/5ths of bubs head, but that another MW might write 3/5ths engaged.

Im still confused tho! :shrug:


----------



## Anna1982

4/5 is only 1/5 engaged meaning 4/5 of babys head is outside pelvis sorry nout caps trying to catch morgan with tuther hand


----------



## jem_5500

mine is desent: 4/5th so not sure!!!! lol


----------



## DizzyMoo

AAAAAARGHHHH sorry i need to cry, im pissed off, stressed & sore & fed up with the midwives thinking they can leave me in this god dam pain!


----------



## jem_5500

Love you dizzy xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jem_5500

I just have to say having felt like shite, burst into tears on tom he took me to tesco and bought me Ice cream. I then ended up buying 2 disney films as they BOGOF. half a tub later.....could of kept going but tom took ice cream off me i feel a little better.

He did how every say i was like one of those toys with a round bottom that doesnt fall over.....I went you mean a weeble? And he said yes. HMPH!! Luckily he caught me when I saw the funnny side!!!


----------



## xkirstyx

girls i need a hug! av been in tears all day had such a hard time at day care unit baby is fine its just me and my really high pulse! seeing consultent on tuesday and i gotta a heart moniter strap for 24hrs i get that next fri. i just dunno what eles can go wrong! from bleeding the 1st 12weeks of pregnancy to being in hospital over night coz they thought i had a blood clot in my lungs then having high bp and now this! i just want my baby in my arms now and for everything to be ok. arrrrggggghhh so sorry just had to let it all out! xxx


----------



## jem_5500

RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!

WE ALL NEED A HUGE GROUP HUG!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## xkirstyx

group hug sounds good! 
:hugs:


----------



## DizzyMoo

((hugs)) :cry:


----------



## bloodbinds

**BIG HUGS** 


Seems everyone needs them :-(

None of us are having a good day for it really then, are we? :-/ Hope everyone gets a good nights sleep (haha!) and everything looks better in the morning. We can hope can't we!

*more hugs*


----------



## MommaBunni

Big hugs all around and around! I was crying early too, I'm just so tired of being in pain and told it's "normal". For one, I have an infection which should have been caught way earlier as I've had this pain for over two months! And I still have morning sickness, I've already thrown up twice today, my throat has never been so sore and rubbery :(

Thank goodness this will all be over soon!


----------



## soootired

xkirstyx said:


> girls i need a hug! av been in tears all day had such a hard time at day care unit baby is fine its just me and my really high pulse! seeing consultent on tuesday and i gotta a heart moniter strap for 24hrs i get that next fri. i just dunno what eles can go wrong! from bleeding the 1st 12weeks of pregnancy to being in hospital over night coz they thought i had a blood clot in my lungs then having high bp and now this! i just want my baby in my arms now and for everything to be ok. arrrrggggghhh so sorry just had to let it all out! xxx

Hi hope all is well, just wana say i have a fast heart thing too and been assured by all docs that i have seen that it wont harm my baby or me. Although it does make me feel poop and seems to scare the midwives.
The only prob i have now is they dont think i will cope in labour (great ), i had thought this but hearing the docs say it makes it more real , they want me to take drugs that i dont feel are 100% safe but atleast i dont have to take them till i'm 38 weeks now.

Big hugs to all november sparklers, doesnt look like any of us are having an easy time of it righ now


----------



## Anna1982

morning

i had a better nights sleep, woke up with dull peiod pains but its just my body being shit

gonna relax today to the best of my abilitys lol

:hugs: all round


----------



## jem_5500

Hey ladies

rubbish night again, dh went to work early as had to travel and has his fantastic art of makig sure i am up. I am now watching house. then I am going to have a shower get dressed and watch a disney film! i then need to clear our bedroom slightly as where the crib is going at the moment sint oging to happen!!

I have a friend over this morning which will pass some time and then teaching a lesson this afternnon. DH is off tomorrow I got all excited and then realised we were up at the hospital all day from 12!

May have to finish the ice cream tongiht but we have NCT am really nervous as everyone else doing 4th session we doing 2nd and its going otbe a bit like oh look its that couple agin tghat never turn up. cross as we did it to meet ppl and now we kinda losing that chance and if induce next week will miss next weeks to!!!!

crazy, anyway, still tearful here and crappy but one day at a tme. hop eyou feel better soon xx


i have a very cuddly kitten resting on me at the moment


----------



## Anna1982

hey jo, hope your ok today

well managed to get dressed without help lol!! and have dressed Morgan!

DH built cribfor our room last night, we brought i back from the USA for Morgan so thought why not use it again. Just put new baby frmula in the cubboard with Morgans food! plus 12 ready made cartons for those "oh shit I forgot" moments lol.

Is getting close ladies!

my son is determinded to end up in casualty today, hes learnt to clmb and everythings game from my fot rest to the coffee table and sofa.

Hes 1 in 22 days bloody hell lol

may have to go to asd today as have no food or milk for coffee


----------



## jem_5500

well done on getting dressed Anna¬!!

I am off for a bath then going to attempt the same :D

DOnt go too crazy at tesco though!

ALso recorded the boy in striped pjs yesterday as started to watch it 3 times now...once by accident as sky prem said it was the duchess and then i got very confused and realised they cocked up their times!! So putting the start in the back ground whilst i soak then maybe watch the rest!


----------



## Anna1982

hiya
not tryign to scare you ladies, but I just re read what I wrote on here 3 days before I had Morgan!

I was moanng that I had had no show, no pains, and was only 3/5ths lol, well 3 days later my waters went pop with no warning!

so here we are symptom spotting especially me and I didnt have any last time lol!!!

ohh the unknowing is killing me


----------



## xkirstyx

soootired said:


> xkirstyx said:
> 
> 
> girls i need a hug! av been in tears all day had such a hard time at day care unit baby is fine its just me and my really high pulse! seeing consultent on tuesday and i gotta a heart moniter strap for 24hrs i get that next fri. i just dunno what eles can go wrong! from bleeding the 1st 12weeks of pregnancy to being in hospital over night coz they thought i had a blood clot in my lungs then having high bp and now this! i just want my baby in my arms now and for everything to be ok. arrrrggggghhh so sorry just had to let it all out! xxx
> 
> Hi hope all is well, just wana say i have a fast heart thing too and been assured by all docs that i have seen that it wont harm my baby or me. Although it does make me feel poop and seems to scare the midwives.
> The only prob i have now is they dont think i will cope in labour (great ), i had thought this but hearing the docs say it makes it more real , they want me to take drugs that i dont feel are 100% safe but atleast i dont have to take them till i'm 38 weeks now.
> 
> Big hugs to all november sparklers, doesnt look like any of us are having an easy time of it righ nowClick to expand...

thank you so much hunny u make me feel better now! yeah the docter said she wasnt worried and mw said baby will be fine as his hb is fine but then i get told the consultant wants to see me and i have to wear a heart moniter its just spooked me a bit i think. xxx:cry:


----------



## Rebaby

Aww ladies :hugs: just catching up on about 4 pages of posts, and everyone is sad and sore and fed-up :hugs: Lots of hugs all round.

I think i am possibly one of the only people who does NOT want my baby out now...or in fact any time in the next couple of weeks, as we are sooooo so so not ready! :nope: We're off for our week away on saturday and even when we get back OH's dad has yet to order the co-sleeper crib we've chosen :dohh:

I was getting myself in a real stress about it all last night but feeling a bit better today, i keep telling myself that chances are i'll go overdue and be moaning i want baby out, in which case i have at least 6 weeks yet to get everything done which is plenty of time!

Don't worry about missing the nct classes jo, we're the same, OH has missed two due to being put on nights at work, then this week we had to leave half an hour early, and next week we're away :dohh: i am also a bit annoyed at how it's worked out as we really wanted to go to make friends too, and so far although everyone is lovely we haven't really got to chat to anyone much beyond "Hiya, how are you?" type stuff, so not sure if we'll end up keeping in touch, i hope so, but we've only got three sessions left and one we're missing...so who knows :shrug:

Anyway i'm off to get ready for aquanatal, looking forward to doing some more bopping around in the water and feeling weightless for a change :thumbup:


----------



## bloodbinds

I spent the night being sick :-( Got about 3 hours sleep in the end before i just gave up, lol.
And then, this morning, sore throat, chesty cough and all round crappiness :-(
WHY AM I ILL?! DO I NOT HAVE ENOUGH TO WORRY ABOUT?! Lol. ridiculous.

If my flat people don't call me today, i am going to call them, turn on the waterworks and cry down the phone at them that im about to give birth and have no where to live and it's all there fault. Mwhahahahahaha.


----------



## xkirstyx

aww blood im the same i was up all night and then this morning im full of the cold and really sore head. im still in my pjs but should really get up and ready. the house is a mess there is loads of dishes to clean and washing to put on. aarrrggghh :( xxx


----------



## bloodbinds

*hugs Kirsty* Let's be miserable together!! Lol.


----------



## xkirstyx

:hugs:


----------



## ClaireLouise

Rebaby said:


> Anyway i'm off to get ready for aquanatal, looking forward to doing some more bopping around in the water and feeling weightless for a change :thumbup:

Hey chicklet

I finish work tmoz and was thinking of going swimming or aquanatal for a couple of weeks but unsure if i can so far along. :shrug:

Are there many ladies at your aquanatal Rebaby?


----------



## Anna1982

these BH things are foxing me, Im sure my bumps not meant to stay hard and uncomfy for 5 minutes!


----------



## MommaBunni

Mine does that too Anna! Usually after a long day of work or when I just feel like poo.

Bloodsie, just, :rofl: I hope it works sweetie! You need a place to live.

I hope today goes better for us all, so far, I feel pretty good, even though I woke up with a fever and a gooey throat... Haha, this cold is the best I've felt in weeks!


----------



## jem_5500

Anna mine does that!!! me confused to!

OMG ladies every girl has to have a wonderful Gay friend to go baby shopping with!!!!

He came over and I said about going nuts so we went to town and got my nails done :D After a debate with woman...they claim they speak no english they lie trying to ge tme to pay 35 pound for overlays and i said no pointing at charges on wall I want normal ones for 25 and french finish.. ok she said 25 then 3 pound colour. Ok and off she went. ANyway.....we sat there and then woman came over and said 35 pound please I was like no. 25 and 3 for paint the shop was full and its funny how they can always understand you when they want to and switch off the english when it comes to ,money :D handy skill i feel!! ANy way my friend was about to walk out and leave me coz he was wetting himself laughing and I only had 30 on me anyway and he jsut handed over the rest....I walked out going con artists with all the customers trying to back me up lol!! ANyway I went on my way having quite enjyed my row. Kev my mate was like hey you have nice nails now and they cheered you up with a row so dont even thin k about moaning!!

We then went and had lunch it was the best bug mac, fries and banana milkshake i have had for a long time!!!!

Then was the disnmey store.... there were so many thinkgs of which kev promptly swiped off me and bought lol! -He is going to be god daddy :D

Then a few more shops mothercare, blooming marvellous i think, I think he bought more than I did for LO and was just as excited looking at everything it was so much fun!!! ANy way baby now has another huuuuuuuuuuuge pile of clothes including the mothercare raindeer suit lol and I pointeds out its better than a christmas pudding which is also cute he he

SO there we go everyone needs a gay best friend to cheer them up and sort them out when they are feeling crap xxx Oh and if anyone says we are the ones spoiling the b aby I blame Kev 10 times more!!!

Hope your all ok today xxxx GOt to cook dinner and then have NCT


----------



## Seraphim

Glad you had a good day jem :)

Bloods, did you get the flat people??

I am just SO effing knackered. I need sleep.
Painter has eben here last two days, so I don't feel like I've gotten anything done! He's back again tomorrow.

This whole '4 weeks to go (and don't forget she could be early)' thing is probably starting to affect me heh.

At least the painter is back tomorrow, carpenter is back at the weekend, and by next week we can really start cleaning up. I just want it all done now. I've got a house full (no exaggeration) of washing and ironing to do because of all the mess and dust. Sofa covers, curtains, bleh. But two weeks and I can put my feet up right?? ;)

In good news... my 3.5yr old laptop has just been fully rebuilt under warranty and is working like a dream again! Love it :D

Big hugs to you all :hugs:


----------



## bloodbinds

I called the flat people, who have said they are still waiting on my pervious employers reference *facepalm*

So called texted and emailed my old employer telling her to move her butt ang get my reference done (we're good friends) - she is also pregnant so hopefully understands my need to get this done!

Anyway, hoping that she'll fax the reference tomorrow morning and then that will be it! Haha. I hope. Wish me luck :-/

Anyone else having trouble breathing when they are lying down?


----------



## xkirstyx

good luck hunny. 
yeah i am now lol baby is getting big and when i try to get to sleep i cant breath or he wont stop kicking or hes pressing down on my ribs. im sooooooo tired i wish i could have just one night sleep all the way though without waking up with heartburn or needing to pee! 

i took pics of nursery 2day so will try post them 2moz :) xxx


----------



## Rebaby

ClaireLouise said:


> Rebaby said:
> 
> 
> Anyway i'm off to get ready for aquanatal, looking forward to doing some more bopping around in the water and feeling weightless for a change :thumbup:
> 
> Hey chicklet
> 
> I finish work tmoz and was thinking of going swimming or aquanatal for a couple of weeks but unsure if i can so far along. :shrug:
> 
> Are there many ladies at your aquanatal Rebaby?Click to expand...

Well i go to one at levenshulme baths run by the central manchester community midwives and you can go right up until the minute your waters break :thumbup: (Providing you're feeling up to it that is!)

The first week i went there were only 3 of us! But that was because the baths had been closed for a couple of months so i think people hadn't realised it started up again. Today when i went there were 6 of us.

They run them at moss side too, and i know that there are aquanatal classes at the aquatics centre, but i don't know if they're run by the midwives or not.

I think it's really great fun, but i am always knackered afterwards!

Oh and bloodbinds- yep, whenever i lie down in bed i get incredibly breathless like my lungs are being totally squashed, particularly if i lie on my back, even for a minute (like inbetween rolling from one side to the other) it's not good :nope:


----------



## bloodbinds

Ok... so how can i find a position to sleep in where i can breathe? :-( Lol.


----------



## xkirstyx

blood-do u have a long body pillow? i find it easy to sleep with my leg over it but my knees bent up high and i also have another pillow ontop of that to support my bump more. x


----------



## Seraphim

I have my pillows in a V shape, with another one under the top of them... roll from side to side most of the night... if I lay on my right though, I leak stomach acid. But with the raise at the top, if it gets too bad i put myself more upright and it stops it a bit.


----------



## xkirstyx

lol i was just gonna add that! i do that aswell but only when i have really bad heartburn at night its also worth a try xxx


----------



## MommaBunni

I prop myself into a semi-sitting position. A body pillow under my back, one on my left side and DH on the right so I don't slip down onto my back or roll over. I also have a pillow between my legs! It keeps the heartburn down, but doesn't stop the need to pee!


----------



## bloodbinds

Oh, lots of ideas, brill! I do have one long body pillow which i usually tuck under my belly and between my legs which helps with my back pain and comfort and usually have 3 or 4 pillows under my head to prop it up a bit to avoid the worse of the heartburn. But i'm running out a pillows and nothing is helping the lack of being able to breathe! Lol.


----------



## xkirstyx

aww its a pain ai! i sleep with 5pillows lol my poor OH only has 1 hehex


----------



## Rebaby

Yeah, mostly i just stuff as many pillows under my head as i can, so i'm pretty well propped up, as the flatter i am the worse it seems to be. Then i lie on my left side (to begin with) and use my cushtie beanbag cushion thing under my bump to take some of the weight off my hip. Then i basically spend the night rolling from one side to the other, (occasionally napping briefly on my back in between rolls and then waking up feeling like i am drowning due to lack of oxygen and excruciating back pain :dohh: )


----------



## bloodbinds

Yeah, i'm constantly rolling from side to side! Lol. So glad to know that i'm not alone in this! And i think it's helpful that i get the whole bed to myself to roll! Lol. I think i need to invest in some more pillows though.


Though i would be uncomfortable if i propped myself up too much, but think i would rather be a little uncomfortable than not being able to breathe... lol. So i think i will try that tonight and see how it goes!


----------



## MommaBunni

This just in:

I ate a big bowl of ice cream for dinner and did not feel guilty. 


That is all.


----------



## KaeRit21

ive just had a toffee crunch ice lolly. i dont feel guilty either :)

xxx


----------



## bloodbinds

I had a mars ice cream for dinner, lol.

To be fair, i can't eat dinner anymore - i have one meal a day around 3.00 in the afternoon. If i eat later than that it just sits in my throat when i go to sleep.

This pregnancy thing is ridiculous!


----------



## KaeRit21

yup, but great when you fancy mars ice cream at random hours of the day and night :)

xxx


----------



## soootired

bloodbinds said:


> I had a mars ice cream for dinner, lol.
> 
> To be fair, i can't eat dinner anymore - i have one meal a day around 3.00 in the afternoon. If i eat later than that it just sits in my throat when i go to sleep.
> 
> This pregnancy thing is ridiculous!

the fact that we are still up at this silly hour is also rediculous lol


----------



## Anna1982

i havnt been been able to sleep in bed for weeks lol
i sleep sat on the sofa,with my legs on a tuffet
its the only way the spd will let me slep


----------



## snugglebot

Rebaby, I get that same sensation of drowning when I wake up on my back.... although I was a back sleeper pre-pregnancy and really miss it and always wake up (aside from the breathing) feeling physically more rested...hips don't hurt on my back...aaaahhh only a few more weeks, few more weeks until my sleep is interrupted by cries and diapers :) I can't wait! :cloud9:


----------



## KJunkie

Alright, so I have been feeling like complete crap the past two days. Very unenergetic to say the least. House needs cleaning, laundry needs to be done ... bleh.

I do not think I can take 5 more weeks of this crap sleep...:(


----------



## Anna1982

I miss sleep too

Im sure I will have more sleep after babys born even when neeing to get up for feeds


----------



## chrissie33

Wow lots to catch up on. Hope you are all feeling better today girls. I had to :rofl: at the sleeping positions and the fact that everyone seems to 'roll over' several times. I only :rofl: as I too have to change positions in bed, but it is more of a heave myself from my left side to my back and onto my right.... I feel like a hippo in bed as there is no graceful rolling from me anymore.... poor DH!! The heartburn and night peeing seems to be a common thing with us sparkler mummies, but i keep telling myself it is only a few more weeks ....... 

Have a good day girls, catch you all later xx


----------



## jem_5500

hey

at least we know its normal if we all feel the same xxx

Hope your all ok apat from sleep deprved..

Went to NCT last night wasnt too bad they were concerned about us and it was breastfeeding, I am mixed minds about the cousrse to be honest. So far all the things (in the 2 classes we made) I have sat there thinking I know this and tom has to and we not learnt anything else. We also apear to be the youngest couple there!!! TOm asked another couple what they did last week and the bloke said not much!!!!

ANyway whilst i was there i got a pinky wtery discharge and although i didnt ring the hospital i will tell them when i go in for my monitoring today as i havent had any more. I feel like i have bad period pain today and cant decide if its coz i need the loo or something else!! lol.

WIll update as and when I can as we are hoping if screening goes ok to do the active birth session as well - which I am hoping i will get buty may be going out the window uite rapdily...


HUgs to you all xxx


----------



## Anna1982

good luck today jo keep in touch!

Ive been for monitoring this morning, I registered 2 contractions in 40 mins lol so nowt to worry about

now back home and about to have some toast


----------



## bloodbinds

Keep us updated Jo!


Well, unfortunatly girls, nothing really worked for me last night. I got about an hours sleep propped up, then woke up with heartburn and unable to breath, so spent an hour rolling around, then got up and had some milk, mixed all my pillows up, got another hours sleep and woke up with heartburn again. Then it was a mixture of me tossing and turning, throwing pillows around and tears. Then when the sun started to come up i fell asleep for a couple of hours.

I don't know what to do :-( It's really starting to get me down.


----------



## xkirstyx

overload of pics for u girls! nursery stuff and my bump taken yest. xxx
 



Attached Files:







Baby Chalmers3 19wks 024.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 2









Baby Chalmers3 19wks 025.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 2









Baby Chalmers3 19wks 027.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## xkirstyx

more. wouldnt let me upload my cot pic :(
 



Attached Files:







Baby Chalmers3 19wks 028.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 1









Baby Chalmers3 19wks 033.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 2









Baby Chalmers3 19wks 030.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 0









Baby Chalmers3 19wks 031.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 0









Baby Chalmers3 19wks 034.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## bloodbinds

Awww, you have such lovely stuff Kirst! < Jealous!


----------



## xkirstyx

my 36+1 bump :blush:
 



Attached Files:







Baby Chalmers3 19wks 035.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## xkirstyx

ta blood :hugs: 
its shit though coz we rent the house the babys nursery had just been painted b4 we moved in so were not aloud to do anything to it so just got loads of random pics on wall to try make it a bit more babyish lol. xxx


----------



## bloodbinds

Lol, i'm going to have to do the same thing when (if!?) i move into my new flat, it's just been painted white every where and landlord doesnt want me to touch it so i'm going to put up pictures and things to make nursery look like a nursery! lol


----------



## soootired

bloodbinds said:


> Lol, i'm going to have to do the same thing when (if!?) i move into my new flat, it's just been painted white every where and landlord doesnt want me to touch it so i'm going to put up pictures and things to make nursery look like a nursery! lol

You can get some great stickers from ebay that just peel off and dont damage the wall, i have the same prob as our house has just been replastered so its all just been painted in some special trade paint ;-(


----------



## Oushka

Ooh I havnt posted a bump pic in ages...

Today 36w3d

[URL=https://family.webshots.com/photo/2940668440100604006umvcfN][IMG]https://inlinethumb33.webshots.com/12256/2940668440100604006S200x200Q85.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
https://inlinethumb33.webshots.com/12256/2940668440100604006S200x200Q85.jpg

I cant believe I *still* only have 5 stretch marks... 3 coming up from my tattoo (you can just see it) and 2 on the right side coming out of my appendix scar - Ill be the person to get to FT with only a few for a million to appear days before giving birth!

After being sooooo ill and yuck last night I woke up this morning, sprung out of bed, went to supermarket & did horses & was home cooking breakfast by 10am!

Met up with outlaws in town and had lunch (belgian waffles and ice cream for me!), bought a few more bedding bits for bubs and now Im pondering taking one of the horses for a 'walk' in hand up the old railway for an hour.

What a difference a night makes! Still itchy & slight cramping but Im full of the joys of autumn today and no funny tummy will stop me enjoying a day for once!

My SiL is now 9 days overdue and one very unhappy bunny... her first came 2 weeks early and she's been going on & on that this one will too... hmm...


----------



## Blondie

Oushka said:


> Ooh I havnt posted a bump pic in ages...
> 
> Today 36w3d
> 
> [URL=https://family.webshots.com/photo/2162572050100604006evEvPY][IMG]https://inlinethumb05.webshots.com/43716/2162572050100604006S200x200Q85.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> I cant believe I *still* only have 5 stretch marks... 3 coming up from my tattoo (you can just see it) and 2 on the right side coming out of my appendix scar - Ill be the person to get to FT with only a few for a million to appear days before giving birth!
> 
> After being sooooo ill and yuck last night I woke up this morning, sprung out of bed, went to supermarket & did horses & was home cooking breakfast by 10am!
> 
> Met up with outlaws in town and had lunch (belgian waffles and ice cream for me!), bought a few more bedding bits for bubs and now Im pondering taking one of the horses for a 'walk' in hand up the old railway for an hour.
> 
> What a difference a night makes! Still itchy & slight cramping but Im full of the joys of autumn today and no funny tummy will stop me enjoying a day for once!
> 
> My SiL is now 9 days overdue and one very unhappy bunny... her first came 2 weeks early and she's been going on & on that this one will too... hmm...


That's a gorgeous neat bump Oushka - I'm sure you told me you were HUGE!!

Can't believe how busy you've been today - I got as far as doing a tesco home delivery order then realised that the £10off voucher I have has expired so I've decided to save myself the £5 delivery and just go there and buy it all instead :rofl: - will go on Sunday and use some of my various baby vouchers to buy nappies etc.

Got brother in law staying over tonight so just been and cleaned bathroom and guest room and that will have to do - once he has been out drinking with my DH all night he won't care about state of house anyway :)


----------



## Oushka

Blondie said:


> That's a gorgeous neat bump Oushka - I'm sure you told me you were HUGE!!
> 
> Can't believe how busy you've been today - I got as far as doing a tesco home delivery order then realised that the £10off voucher I have has expired so I've decided to save myself the £5 delivery and just go there and buy it all instead :rofl: - will go on Sunday and use some of my various baby vouchers to buy nappies etc.
> 
> Got brother in law staying over tonight so just been and cleaned bathroom and guest room and that will have to do - once he has been out drinking with my DH all night he won't care about state of house anyway :)

:blush: Thank you. I was huge at the time! Ive looked a similar size since 32 weeks... bump has grown, just upwards rather than outwards.
Ive just been looking at pics of my tummy from March 09 and how big I am now compared to then... I worked soooo hard to get a flat tummy & now its all jelly :rofl: I think thats partly why Im not as big as I expected to be, my tummy muscles were in good form prior to getting pg.

I always forget about clubcard vouchers until theyve expired :dohh: Tho I had a boots one last week which had run out in August but was lucky enough to be served by the store manager (in metro centre) and she allowed it anyway! :thumbup: If only Tesco would do the same - I started to type how stingy they are but just remembered that tesco ch-le-st were giving away bags of crisps the other day as they were almost out of date! :rofl:


----------



## bloodbinds

Oushka, it won't let me see your bump! :-(

In other news i had my flat people call me and they have FINALLY recieved all my references and credit checks back so they are going to discuss with landlord on monday whether he's going to give me the flat or not! So i will get a final decision on monday.

Please all send out wishful thoughts for me! I just dunno what i'm going to do if i can't have it :-(


----------



## Oushka

bloodbinds said:


> Oushka, it won't let me see your bump! :-(

:shrug: thats why I never post pics! They never work... Anyway, have redone the links so it might work now?!


----------



## xkirstyx

omg when is this bad dream gonna end! midwife phoned just now (why do poeple always phone when u go for a wee nap???) and i have to go back into hospital to day care on monday coz they just got my results from my blood tests that i got taken coz fast pulse and they wonna do more checks on me :( and i got a letter in post this morning from docter saying he wants me to hand in another urine sample arrrggghhhh fab birthday am gonna have on monday!!!!!


----------



## bloodbinds

*hugs* Poor Kirsty! Won't be the best birthday so far then :-/ Let us know how it goes.

And yes Oushka, can see them now! Looks like a lovely bump, and can't even see the stretch marks!

SoooTired - hada look on ebay and found loads of great stickers, thanks for the info!


----------



## Seraphim

I have lost my sense of humour today.

No sleep, no comfort.

Meh.


----------



## jem_5500

Hi,

Love the pics kirsty, OUshka cute bumpy!! Kirsty hope monday goes well honey xxx

WWe been up on unit today, had CTG and stuff. MW said right 'i want to clear this up over your waters today to put your mind at ease' SO on went the gloves lol. She checked my pad which was soaked and said she prety sure it is SROM and my waters are going. SHe said it is not wee or discharge! So now being treated again as if it is being sent off home to buy a thermometer and i have to fill in a chart to montior temp and fuid etc.

ALso got slpa on nwrists as the pinky stuf in with fluid yesterday was prob a small bleed and shoul dhave gone in for anti d whoops so Anna I should have listened!!!! If I have any more then they will give me another shot. SHe then did bloodsa nd said i need to go up for some more monitoring on uesday beore scan. Bu she has written in my notes all the information and supports it is fluid. I asked about induction she said they will decide TUesday and likely to be 36/37 weeks so anytime from next thursday bubba could be here or rather on its way.

I was however told I could have a short bath so I am soooo umpoing in one soon!! We are now going to use the next couple of day s to get house straight and make sure we have everything ready so we are now preparing for immienent arrival. Knowing our hoisptal they will change mind again but at least we are finally being listened to!


----------



## Anna1982

you know jo i tell my husband that he should listen to me all the time!


----------



## xkirstyx

guys i need a hug am in tears here everything has just hit me and i really want this to be over with now! i just wanna hold my baby and my pulse to go back to norm and everything to be ok :cry:


----------



## Oushka

Aw Kirsty :hugs: thinking of you


----------



## jem_5500

Anna1982 said:


> you know jo i tell my husband that he should listen to me all the time!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Next time I ask I will follow your advice :D


----------



## jem_5500

xkirstyx said:


> guys i need a hug am in tears here everything has just hit me and i really want this to be over with now! i just wanna hold my baby and my pulse to go back to norm and everything to be ok :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## xkirstyx

thanks girls i feel better now think i just needed a good big cry and let it all out! dunno wot i would do without u all :hugs: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Seraphim

I just cried at eastenders.


----------



## bloodbinds

Oh gosh! What are we all like? *hugs Kirsty*

I'm in a foul mood rather than a crying mood. I just shouted at my dog for being in my way because i needed to shout at something or someone and no one was doing anything to piss me off! Lol.


----------



## Oushka

Hmmm... :shrug: Just spent 30 mins throwing up - again. Felt fine, watching tv then mad mercy dash to bathroom (thank goodness we have a downstairs one too!) and it wasnt pretty :(
Feeling quite well again now but Im not enjoying this new part of pregnancy! Id only eaten cereal and had a cuppa and that was around 7pm, cant even blame it on eating too much. We're supposed to be going out tomorrow evening but if throwing up is going to become my 9pm party trick I dont think Ill want to leave the house.



Seraphim said:


> I just cried at eastenders.

Me too. :cry:


----------



## Seraphim

Aw Oush :hug:

I've got a family meal tomorrow, MW on monday and hospital tour on tues... after that "You can all go away, I'm not coming out to play" *pout*


----------



## bloodbinds

Oh dear :-/ Why are we all being sick?! What is going on people?! *hugs*

I think i'm having a belly growth-spurt. Feels like my skin is stretching, like uterus is pushing my belly out... do you know what i mean? It's not nice :-/

And i'm actually dreading going to sleep tonight.

I can't eat/breathe/sleep - and they are my 3 most favourite things to do!! Lol.


----------



## bloodbinds

Seraphim said:


> I've got a family meal tomorrow, MW on monday and hospital tour on tues... after that "You can all go away, I'm not coming out to play" *pout*


:rofl:


----------



## DizzyMoo

evening all sorry not stopping, not feeling well . Be back soon x


----------



## Seraphim

This reminds me of the shift I had at 27 weeks... maybe it will settle by next week :shrug:


----------



## bloodbinds

I'm hoping baby will start to engage soon? Apprently it makes everything a little better where breathing and heartburn is concerned at least.

I'm going to go have a long hot relaxing bath which i'm hoping will make me feel sleepy!


----------



## Anna1982

dont believe it bloodbinds, when i had my first son i got to 3/5th engaged before labor and still had vile heartburn lol

i have it now too at 4/5t engaged

Im not comig out to play anymore either, Im miserable and sore and generally really frustrated!!


----------



## Seraphim

Yur.

I had to skip the bath, bathroom stinks of paint.

It's all I can do, not to march into 2nd tri and tell them all to get moving cos they'll regret it later ;)


----------



## ClaireLouise

Aww still so many sick & poorly sparklers? I'm sorry you're not feeling well girlies. I'll save my maternity leave celabrations for another day. Although I am relieved today is over. 

Get well soon chicklets xxx


----------



## bloodbinds

Seraphim said:


> It's all I can do, not to march into 2nd tri and tell them all to get moving cos they'll regret it later ;)

:rofl: Do it!! I dare you!! Lol.


and Claire, congrats on the maternity leave! Bet it feels good! You'll enjoy it for a couple of days, then become pathetically bored like me  Hehe


----------



## ClaireLouise

Haha that's what people keep saying! I want my nesting to kick in I need to clean! I can manage the washing up and laundry then I'm knackered!!

Thanks Hun, I did really well with gifts from work, over £200 worth of different vouchers and baby bits & bobs :) I felt dead special everyone tellin me they'll miss me. Won't miss work tho! 

Xxx


----------



## bloodbinds

Ohh, very good!! I got a surprising amount of gifts when i left too - i had only been there 5 months! Yet everyone on the whole department (about 250 of us) had chipped in it seemed and got me loads of great stuff, so that was dead handy!

And it is nice when thye say they'll miss you. I honestly thought by the way they acted the whole place might fall apart without me there! Lol.

And i am too waiting for the nesting to kick in! Haha. I did some laundry today and it completely knackered me out! Just taking stuff from washing machine to tumble dryer!! Lol. But i'm pretty pathetic to be honest, lol.


----------



## KJunkie

Where has the energy gone??

I am just ready to fall in to a dead sleep right now .. kind of early for me (11:20 PM)!
But, seeing as I did NO housework today .. I have a big day ahead of me tomorrow as my babyshower is at my house on Sunday... bleh.

Someone come help me?? I share some cake and ice cream! :haha:


----------



## Anna1982

well Im up lol

Im so tired!

gotta go to town this morning, lucky me hoping to try pick up some more xmas pressies though

hows everyone this morning


----------



## Anna1982

why did i buy morgan so many clothes lol, its take ages to list the ones he has grown out of for sale!!

and Ive gone and done the same with the new baby lol


----------



## jem_5500

hey ladies,,

how are we today i am tired....

Got to go to inlaws today as we have no tumble dryer yet and my parents is broken and nothing will dry i pointed out to tom that if baby comes out at weekend then we need to be on top of everything... 

So new conservatory date is week commencing 26th Oct oh joy.... but then we can have a tumble dryer!!!! :)

Tom seems to have had a kick up arse from my mother he is currently scrubbing the kitchen and rolled up his sleeves to do the oven i may faint all i need to do apparenlty is the washing so we can take it over in a bit to be dried.

Hope you have lovely saturdays and will catch up later xxxx.....oh and any advice or websites with birthing positions and also how to make up a crib blankets etc would be uch appreciated...we are in mega prep mode and i think its rellay going to be too close to call between me anna and oushka now!!!!1


----------



## Anna1982

jo with a baby it better to use layers of thin blankets rather than thick ones so baby doesnt over heat, apparently 18 is the temp you need the room
oh and apparently babys shouldnt sleep in hates anymore

on our crib we use a bottom sheet a cotton one, then have layer blankets for over baby, and nearby we have a stack more so we can replace them when babys sick lol

oh and babys sleep on their back with their feet at the bottom of the crib so they dont riggle under the covers


----------



## DizzyMoo

Afternoon ladies, fed up to the max . Im so uncomfy & getting annoyed with peoples comments that i sorta bit a womans head off :dohh:


----------



## Anna1982

dizzy some people just need there heads biting off lol

we are off out for thai tonight I cant bloomin wait lol I have been craving it for weeks


----------



## Abigailly

Anyone else fed up of waiting yet?:growlmad::blush:


----------



## DizzyMoo

I know anna hun, how can people just be so down right rude. They wouldn't think of saying some of these things if we weren't preg so what gives them the right when we are i'll never know, & then when we snap back we're " hormonal " GRRRR !

Yeh i'm only 33wks abigailly & i so want it over but yet i really dont want the labour part lol


----------



## bloodbinds

Oh dear Moo, what have you been saying to people?

I went shopping to matalan today, brought a dressing gown, a new coat, and some cheap big black knickers! Lol.

And my gran told me that i could have her tumble dryer when i got my own place! :-D
Mwhahahahahahaha. Yay tumble dryer!


----------



## RaeRae

Hello girls!

Spent the night in hospital last night. Started having contractions yesterday and they were 6 minutes apart and really hurting. I called the unit and went in for assessment. Baby was on the tracer and he's really happy. They did an internal (gross) and the cervix is still thick no dilation at all haha!! I had 2 co-codamol and they kept me in overnight but it all settled down and now I'm home again recovering from lack of sleep at the hospital LOL!


----------



## DizzyMoo

blood hun ask me tomorrow when i've killed the next person who says a stupid comment to me like ive been getting lol 

Aw rae hun i hope your ok, get some proper rest at home hun if you can. :hugs:


----------



## Oushka

Raerae, I hope you get some rest tonight.

Had a good day in all, until 4pm when contractions started up again :( I wouldnt mind if they were real proper 'getting somewhere' ones but inevitably they will prolly calm down as usual. The loose bm's have returned so maybe it will be soon?! :shrug:
Getting a bit stronger since 7pm, still no closer than 20 mins apart and not real _pain_ just backache and cramps and soooooo tight.
Just settling down with a small G&T :blush: and xfactor :blush: :blush:

Hubbie is coming down with something so after a couple of hours in bed this afternoon Ive dosed him up on flu remedies and he is now (forcefully :rofl: ) having a hot bath.
I do not need him banned from L&D for being snotty!

SiL was sent to L&D today after community MW was unhappy with her BP - they are keeping her in tonight & making a decision on induction tomorrow am... only _slightly_ jealous!


----------



## Seraphim

Aw Rae Rae & Oush - hope you can get some rest.

Dizzy - Just twat em next time. Then flounce off... 'cos you're worth it :rofl:


----------



## bloodbinds

I have found several little red spots on my pregger belly - what are they? Where have they come from? Hmmm. (not like teenage acne spots. But like little red lumps)


And will you girls STOP trying to go into labour please?! Lol.


----------



## snugglebot

I have to be honest, I am definitely not at the point of get it over with yet... I really like this part of the pregnancy. Baby is moving tons, people are starting to get excited for me and making guess about gender, due date, size... and probably because I hated first tri and second tri so much, the lack of sleep is easy to take. :oops: Probably in a couple weeks I will change my mind.

Bloodbinds, I noticed one or two of those little red bumps too. Had them for a couple weeks. they haven't turned into anything. Not sure what they are.


----------



## DizzyMoo

lol rae hun i so love your way with words, just what id say ! lol

Dunno about bump at mo, yesterday & today he's hardly moved compared to normal, i've had no jabs or anything but still every now & then i can feel something stuck under my ribs or pressing on bladder but not a proper nudge if you get me. hmmmm


----------



## Oushka

bloodbinds said:


> I have found several little red spots on my pregger belly - what are they? Where have they come from? Hmmm. (not like teenage acne spots. But like little red lumps)
> 
> 
> And will you girls STOP trying to go into labour please?! Lol.

I have a few too, just little red dots... I dont think they are anything to worry about - MW/consultant has seen them several times & never commented.


----------



## MommaBunni

bloodbinds said:


> I have found several little red spots on my pregger belly - what are they? Where have they come from? Hmmm. (not like teenage acne spots. But like little red lumps)
> 
> 
> And will you girls STOP trying to go into labour please?! Lol.

Are they small, not itchy, but if you touch them, sort of bump out? I had these two weeks ago and they've gone away now, so I wasn't all too worried...


On another note... I think my mucus plug is coming out... I went to the bathroom, had a boogery string on my panties and when I wiped, a whole glob of it! Clear and didn't smell... Just a new symptom... Not sure if I should ring a doctor, as a few girls have said it's normal and so have a good handful of other websites! Can't wait to go to the doctor next week as my cervix was alreadying thinning and she could feel a bit of LO's head! Ohgoodness, could it be soon?!

Rae & Dizzy, here is a big old bear :hugs:


----------



## Seraphim

People can start to lose their plug weeks before labour, and it can replenish/regenerate... but combined with other factors its a 'sign' things are a-shifting ;)

I think the bumps might be where tiny hair folicles get rubbed a lil.


----------



## bloodbinds

Well it's good to know i'm not the only one with a spotty bump, lol. I have a midwife appointment next week, so i may mention it to her (adding it to the looonnngggg list i've got to mention already!! Lol)


----------



## Tish Terror

i don't know if i've started to lose my mucus plug yet but i've dropped and everyone says they don't think i'm going to make it to my due date.... everyone has money on Halloween! lol this means that I may be having a baby bump-kin.


----------



## bloodbinds

Noooo!! Sparklers should stay sparklers!!! Lol.


Oh, and i thought i should tell everyone, i put my slippers in the washing machine and they have come out lovely and clean :-D


----------



## Tish Terror

haha i honestly don't care what month she's born in as long as she gets out soon and is happy and healthy! lol


----------



## jem_5500

Still hold these bubbas are impatient sparklers!! We are no ready, finishing cleaning house today so if they do decide to induce we are ready! Also thought that iwe may ask in laws to cat sit as then they are looked after (the cats not in laws) and in laws are near to the hospital once bump arrives.

Went to Asda yesterday and they have yet again more gorgeous clothes in so my mum and toms mum have orders they are to get gender specific when bubs arrives especially if early as we have hardly anything for a smaller baby.

Oushka I had a smal tipple of wine las tnight I needed to relax, I had a go at Tom when we had left his parents and got to mine coz his dad is such a monkey sometimes.

We are getting this self build conservatory and he owuld not SHUT UP about taking the other one down and when we would p-ut new one up. He kept going on about coming over this week and I said can e wait till Tuesday to answer that as we need to know whats happeneing with baby, 5 mminutes later he said again adn I bit my lip and said I was going to my parents 3 streets away to finish tumble drying there.

We got there and tom was really funy and i snapped and burst into tears for first time to family my poor dad didnt know what to do and was clearly hoping my mum would appear she did and i ried more. 

Dad spoke to tom as they get on really well and when I had settled tom admitted he was just as hacked with his dad going on about the flippping conservaory when we have more important things on our mind!! We went back to inlaws to get rest of the tiumble drying they were doing and he started on about it again......we left :D

People are jsut stupid sometimes :D

ANyway catching up on x factor as we watched strictly last night then operation clean the house part 2 starts,.

Hop eyou all got some sleep and Anna hope your ok now honey, Dizzy slap next person who makes a comment and Rae hop eyou caught up on sleep babe xx


----------



## Anna1982

morning ladies

thanks jo yes I feel loads better this morning, but I wont be going out for a meal again till baby arrives lol

is anyone else finding is impossible to sit on dining chairs? even cushioned ones?

today I have to get a new toilet seat as ours snapped lol.

got in laws for lunch 

still trying to finish christmas shopping, need to get jack daniels for brother in law and whiskey for fil! cant find a good price anywhere (i dont see why whiskey is £26 its just a drink)


----------



## jem_5500

bloodb replied to your water post hhoney


----------



## xkirstyx

morning everyone :hugs:
well last night i was sooooo sick :( still feeling a bit ruff but got my gran taking me out 4 lunch 2day for my birthday 2moz and dont wanna turn her down so i hope i feel better later on.
omg my boobs had mega leaking last night i woke up coverd in dry milk :sick: oh the joys! anyway hope everyone is ok 2day.
xxxxx


----------



## RaeRae

Oh dear god this friggin kills!!!! I think his head may be engaging. I can't ******* walk. Ow!!! I was on the ward with a woman 35 weeks pregnant with twins and I was twice the size of her. I've got the shits and I wanna puke all the time. I've had enough!!!!!! I swear to god if they don't get him out this week I'm doing it my friggin self.


----------



## bloodbinds

I think i may be dying of a cold.


It happens, you know.


Seriously.

If you never hear off me again, it's because my cold has killed me.


*sobs*


----------



## Oushka

RaeRae said:


> Oh dear god this friggin kills!!!! I think his head may be engaging. I can't ******* walk. Ow!!! I was on the ward with a woman 35 weeks pregnant with twins and I was twice the size of her. I've got the shits and I wanna puke all the time. I've had enough!!!!!! I swear to god if they don't get him out this week I'm doing it my friggin self.

:hugs:

Do you have a ball thing to sit on? I find it gives a bit of respite but makes it worse to walk afterwards... altho atm Id give just about anything for a break - tho my bubs is prolly smaller than yours so I doubt mine is hurting quite as much.

Ive finally convinced hubbie that one little sit on my horse wont do any harm... providing I can get up there then today I will! :happydance: The compromise is that he holds on all the time and I dont even let her take a step! - Im easily pleased these days tho :)
Step-daughter is finally (after 3 months break) coming to ride her pony - I threatened to sell her last week as she's just not bothered since beginning of the summer... poor pony was in danger of being squished by me once bubs is here but hopefully we can find SD's mojo again before bubs arrives cos I know I wont have the chance to put the work in then.


----------



## Blondie

Awww RaeRae :hugs: - it can't be much longer for you now, hopefully you'll get your date this week and get that baby out :hugs:

Oushka - oooooh you've got me wanting to go for a ride now :rofl:


----------



## DizzyMoo

You got me wanting to go ride ..... but not a horse :blush: :rofl:

God i'm shattered, how can i be so tired yet do absolute bugger all this is taking the mick now, ok so i'm not sleeping fab & even worse now bump has gone breech as he feels it must be fun poking his legs in each hip so i cant lie on my side, i cant lie on my stomach & if i lie on my back i either suffocate from to much boobage or i go dizzy ! 


Aww rae hun feeling for you babe, :hugs2:

Ya know whats bothering me & its so silly i deserve slapping, I had a dream last night that you all had your babies & hardly came on here anymore & when i came back to announce bumps arrival nobody was here. You were all to busy with your new babies .. ok silly i know but ive nobody else to share stuff with other than you lot :cry:

Ok now i feel like a reet wally !!


----------



## bloodbinds

DizzyMoo said:


> You got me wanting to go ride ..... but not a horse :blush: :rofl:
> 
> God i'm shattered, how can i be so tired yet do absolute bugger all this is taking the mick now, ok so i'm not sleeping fab & even worse now bump has gone breech as he feels it must be fun poking his legs in each hip so i cant lie on my side, i cant lie on my stomach & if i lie on my back i either suffocate from to much boobage or i go dizzy !
> 
> 
> Aww rae hun feeling for you babe, :hugs2:
> 
> Ya know whats bothering me & its so silly i deserve slapping, I had a dream last night that you all had your babies & hardly came on here anymore & when i came back to announce bumps arrival nobody was here. You were all to busy with your new babies .. ok silly i know but ive nobody else to share stuff with other than you lot :cry:
> 
> Ok now i feel like a reet wally !!



Ack, i've had similar dreams :blush:


----------



## Shazzy-babee

i had a dream the other night i had to ride a bike to the hospital while in full blown labour, andi saw my friends and they wanted me to take a pic of them but they were takin ages, i dunno its was a very random one :)


----------



## DizzyMoo

OMG that's given me some crazy vision !! 

A vision of you on a motorbike having had baby, Baby is wrapped up in the pizza delivery box bit on the back ! PMSL !! WTF !! :rofl: :dohh:


----------



## Shazzy-babee

lmao:rofl: u stange lady thats all i can say :haha:


----------



## Seraphim

Dizzy have no fear sweetie - i'll be here at all random hours while LO places her demands. The puter is the only thing that keeps me sane ;)


----------



## Oushka

Blondie said:


> Oushka - oooooh you've got me wanting to go for a ride now :rofl:

:rofl: Im going to get hubbie to take a pic, it will be a sight to behold... Just about to head off & typically the cramping pains have returned but its taken me soooo long to talk him round Im not going to let on until afterwards :blush:
It might sound silly but having ridden almost every day of the last 20 years then not at all since 20 weeks pregnant Im soooo desperate just to sit up there... and we're having such lovely weather today - realistically once bubs is here I wont ride again until next spring so Im going to indulge :happydance:


----------



## jem_5500

urnaughty

and dizzy you crack me up. Big hugs rae rae xx


----------



## chrissie33

Oh raerae, I am so sorry he is causing you so much pain... fingers crossed they give you a date on tuesday...text me if they do and i will update here for you xx


----------



## Oushka

Well... I did it! :rofl:

Even managed to climb on from the ground :blush: tho I was sure Id need to use the fence.

https://inlinethumb39.webshots.com/42278/2423208860100604006S200x200Q85.jpg

Poor Rae (uncanny I know but its the horses name!) was super explosive at first - I let the kids tire her out first! By the time I got on she thought she was finished so doesnt look too impressed :rofl: 

So Ive had a good day, home now & back to the reality that bubs will be here soon enough and Ive promised to stay on the ground from now on :)

EDIT to add: I _do not_ support riding without a hat! (another forum I go on this photo would cause a riot!) I literally sat on for the photo and got off again & have known/owned this horse for 25 years and am constantly drilling into the kids about safety etc... :blush:


----------



## Anna1982

hiya ladies

ive had a day of rest today

Im gonna try bring my consultant appointment forward to tomorrow, Ive had a weekend where Ive nearly passed out six times! inculding in the asda, everything tilts and I loose control of my legs evrything blurs but I dont black out, its quite scary

cant see me getting an appointment though as his clinics tuesday

oh and Im havning a tooth out tomorrow morning


----------



## Seraphim

Aw Oushka, I'm glad you had fun :)

Anna, be careful!! :shock: If you're finding it like that, don't BE at asda - make someone else go or get delivery.

I've been feeling utterly pants this week, and was starting to get a bit worried that I wouldn't be able to get things done... 

The carpenter rang yday to cancel, and just didn't show up today :sad2: and I've got things like doors that need hanging! And I want to be finished with all the dust so I can CLEAN!!

But hubby's been home today - and we've had a lovely time just doing small things, he's been a huge help and I feel so much better for being active. Going to have a lovely bath in a bit.

He's arranged to be home weds-friday and to take a bunch of stuff to storage at the end of the week - so I'm feeling lots brighter :D


----------



## MommaBunni

Tish Terror said:


> i don't know if i've started to lose my mucus plug yet but i've dropped and everyone says they don't think i'm going to make it to my due date.... everyone has money on Halloween! lol this means that I may be having a baby bump-kin.

Me too! Bump seems to drop every few days now and I've started having other symptoms too! My MIL swears I'll go by the end of October now... But my mom wants him to stay put until November :rofl:


----------



## DizzyMoo

Evening all , Not sure what jem_5500 has said but i'll update her thread she's back in hospital. I'm going to be having stern words with her bump when he/she arrives x

I'm sick to death of this soddin bump of mine sticking his arms/legs or whatever they are into my ribs, hips, & bladder. There really is no need !

Anyway i'm relaxing with a glass or 2 of cider & blackcurrant which i've really been longing for this aft, I did some ironing sat on the floor as my ironing board broke few wks ago & i haven't bought a new un lol So i was sat on the floor & there i had to stay coz i couldn't get back up, I had to get josh to grab me his little chair so i could lean on it to get up. Bless he so tried helping pull me up!


----------



## Anna1982

thinking Im just about house bound now which is going to drive me up the wall!!


----------



## bloodbinds

Ohh, i've had such a busy weekend!

And seem to have had a 'bloody show' this morning - but this doesn't really mean anything i don't think, does it? People have 'shows' all the time and still don't give birth for ages, right?

I find out whether i have my flat or not tomorrow - i sooo hope i do. I don't know what i will do if i don't get it. It's taken me so long to get this far - taken so much energy, and i don't have time to go searching for another flat. And i really love this one! :-/ I just hope i get it.

Todays *hugs* are going out to Jo in hospital!! xx


----------



## Shazzy-babee

hope you get it to just so u dont have to stress any more good luck hun 
xxxx


----------



## Seraphim

Fingers crossed bloods x

I have developed one of those pregnancy related things wot I thought I was going to get away without. I can't even tell you :blush:
Oh well - I guess I get my body back soon enough :dohh:


----------



## Tish Terror

MommaBunni said:


> Tish Terror said:
> 
> 
> i don't know if i've started to lose my mucus plug yet but i've dropped and everyone says they don't think i'm going to make it to my due date.... everyone has money on Halloween! lol this means that I may be having a baby bump-kin.
> 
> Me too! Bump seems to drop every few days now and I've started having other symptoms too! My MIL swears I'll go by the end of October now... But my mom wants him to stay put until November :rofl:Click to expand...

haha yea everyone is now saying "my goodness we'll be lucky if she sticks in there til Halloween!" :haha: I feel it too! she just wants to come out and I believe she will do everything in her power to make that happen! I haven't really planned anything at all for the next month because I know she could come any day now! lol:blush:


----------



## Anna1982

morning ladies

another early morning

looks like being a very long day


----------



## xkirstyx

good luck blood :thumbup:

thinking of you jo! hope you get me answers today and things get sorted :hugs:

happy birthday to meeeeeeee :cake:

wish i wasnt spending the day at daycare today but hey baby comes 1st! but going out for dinner tonight so that will be nice but then back to the hospital again 2moz to see my consultant argh the joys!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## Shazzy-babee

happy birthday kirsty :cake:



morning ladies

how is everyone to day?

xxxx


----------



## Anna1982

happy birthday!

my consultants appointments been moved to tomorrow so Im happy with that.

my tooth managed to just be a deep filling instead of being pulled so happy with that too lol

apart from half my head being numb and talking like im drunk lol


----------



## RaeRae

Happy Birthday Kirsty!

Well I'm 37 weeks today so I would love it if Chunk would kindly GET THE EFF OUT!!! Clinic tomorrow. They might say I'm having him this week. Scared!!

I had a good nights sleep last night and I could actually walk this morning so I took Zozi to school in the sun and it was all freezing cold and lovely!


----------



## MsEmski

Good luck Blood and Jo. Happy birthday Kirsty  And fingers crossed they give you a date quickly, Rae!

I've had a weekend filled with prelabour signs and irregular contractions. Think my waters may have sprung a leak this morning. Hope it stays put until Thursday- I can only have a homebirth after then and really, really want one to minimize damage to my hips :-/

oh well, it'll come when it's ready and as it sees fit, I suppose!!

Have a lovely day ladies.


----------



## Blondie

I'm so jealous Oushka :) Can't wait to get back in the saddle again :)

RaeRae - hopefully this week will be your week and you can finally evict baby :)

Well I've just been for my 34 week growth scan and believe it or not baby is measuring 5lb 4oz which is pretty much spot on normal so even though I only have a bump like this:

https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/33w3d.jpg

and I've only put on about 7lb during the entire pregnancy so baby is getting everything it needs and placenta working fine so at this rate as soon as baby is born I will weigh less than I did before getting pregnant - which will mean a christmas of over-eating to try and get my weight back up (I have crohns so trying to maintain my weight is an issue for me). At least I know that baby isn't suffering though :happydance:


----------



## RaeRae

Awwww!!! Blondie you've got a proper bump going on now!!


----------



## MrsR2004

Hi ladies,

Have missed out on so much on here due to one thing after another!! Am in hospital at the moment, been in since thurs with pre-eclampsia (early stages at the mo). 

Doing ok with my diabetes, some results are still out of target but getting there with the insulin, at 32 weeks the baby was estimated at 7lb 2oz OMG!!!! Due for another growth scan on wed as will be 34+4.

Will try to catch up on the posts, hope your all ok xxxxx


----------



## bloodbinds

Happy Birthday Kirsty!! Whoop! :happydance::thumbup::cake::juggle::fool::drunk:

Lol.

And Rae!! Omg?! SCARY!! Have they given you an actual date yet or just going for sometime this week? Ahhhh, that is so scary. How are you feeling about it?

Blondie I lurve your bump!! << JEALOUS


Anna, glad to hear you're not having to get your tooth pulled, whoop! Good news all around!

MsEmski, i will think stay-iny thoughts for you, i know how horrible it would be to have them arrive before you want them to - especially if you're planning a home birth! Keep us updated with how you're getting on though 


Right, now i'm just waiting on the call from my flat people *sigh*


----------



## RaeRae

Still haven't got an actual date. I've got clinic tomorrow and they'll decide whether it's gonna be this week or next week. I'm bricking it now soooo much.


----------



## Rebaby

Hello ladies, just dropping by to see how you're all doing.

We're away in whitby this week, got here saturday tea time and we've hardly left the cottage so far (except to get fish and chips! Lol). It's lovely, a real home from home and with the comfiest bed EVER, so have been making the most of the lie-ins! We're off out in a minute to do some exploring/shopping, i am so so glad we booked this week away, i was nervous about it , particularly the long drive, and being 3 hours from home (in fact i've even brought my hospital bag with me, just in case anything started to happen!) but i am feeling so rested, i think it was a fab idea after all.

I am sending hugs to everyone who needs them (which i think is pretty much everyone right now!) And i'll catch up with you all properly when we get back home, hopefully you'll all be feeling better by then.


----------



## DizzyMoo

Blumin eck ladies sounds like bumps are all playing up lately. 

:hugs2: rae hun, hope they sort it for you & give you a date .

Blumin nora blondie wheres your bump? lol , Nah its coming on so he/she must be very tucked up & cosy aww !

I think jo is still in hosp not heard much today :(

Happy birthday kirsty hun, hope you having nice day x

GOT MY INDUCTION DATE ! yay, finally .... They giving me sweep at 37wks then inducing 3 days later if it dont work! So 4wks today for the sweep, but within 5 wks baby Jaxon will be here !!!!


----------



## Oushka

Aw Blondie - Come over next spring and have a day with us. I cant wait for spring!

Been having 'funny turns' for the last 3 hours, at first, before that, it was just tightenings every 40 mins or so, then a few cramps about 20 mins apart and now tight and cramps and backache every 20 mins or so, then nothing for 40 mins then another 4 in the last hour... Its prolly false and will stop (again!) but feeling sick and TMI I have a funny tummy - again. I hope this doesnt go on for weeks - Ill happily(ish) stay pregnant for another 5 weeks but it would be nice to be able to relax.

Bubs is very active and actually hurting me sometimes, right down low.
Im about to run a bath and have been bouncing on my ball.

Oh :blush: I ate 7 cadbury's fudge today :blush: & OH just found the wrappers :rofl:


----------



## Seraphim

Oushka said:


> Oh :blush: I ate 7 cadbury's fudge today :blush: & OH just found the wrappers :rofl:

:rofl:

These are tough weeks eh.

I'm already tucked up in bed ;)

MW is coming over on Saturday (37 weeks) to go through everything 'homebirth' and on Monday we go for another scan to make sure LO is head-down as normal.

Carseat is now in my car - hubby was sorting out things in LOs room when I got home today :cloud9:

Really starting to be super excited :happydance:


----------



## Anna1982

mm just remembers i have 9 fudges at home i bought from tescos mmmmm choccy in the bath tonight!

I have consultant at 10.50 tomorrow so we shall see what comes from that lol

I feel ok tonight, may be in for a long night though as mogans getting his back teeth and we only managed 4 hours broken sleep


----------



## MommaBunni

I just got great news!
HR finally e-mailed me back and I'm all set to go with Mat Leave in TWO WEEKS!!!! :happydance:

I've been in so much pain the past two months, I'm finally feeling like there is a light at the end of the tunnel! And I'll be ready if LO decides to make an early apperance as everyone seems to think! :dance:


----------



## Seraphim

Aw excellent :D


----------



## Oushka

Such an odd thing... I can _see_ bubs pushing _just_ above my knicker/pubic hair line! It bloody hurts too.

Still getting pains but as I said they would, they have calmed down. 

Wishing I hadnt scoffed all that choc earlier as I have none left in the house & could do with something to munch during ugly betty... cant even send hubbie out as he's having an early night as he's full of cold... :( *sigh*


----------



## xkirstyx

hey girls thanks for all the birthday wishes ur all so sweet! im just back from having dinner with OH and his family, had a lovely time.

omg oushka my i feel my pubic bone do that and i can feel babys head moving there when i feel pressure its so strange!

aw dizzy im so happy for you! not long now!!!!!

well went to day care and was waiting an hour to be seen! then mw finally came to see me she didnt know why i had been called in?!?!?! so she just took more blood from me and took my bp and that was it! didnt even check on jack or anything! so got my consultant 2moz at 9.50 so ill see what hes got to say. xxx


----------



## Seraphim

No random stash of chocolate spread or kids cereal, frozen desert? which you could attack? ;)


----------



## Shazzy-babee

i really fancy some ice cream, and/or nandos (im goin there 2mos :) im well excited) 

dizzy did you ask for a sweep? im gettin soo down at the moment i can barly walk 2 the bathroom cos i get outta breath and my hips hurt :( my ribs must be black and blue :'(

oushka i keep gettin funny feelings there too i swear the other day she went 'knock knock knock' maybe that means she wants to come out lol


----------



## bloodbinds

Ohh Dizzy!! That is so fab!! We'll be having out babies around the same time then!  Hehehe.


And 7 fudge bars?! I think sharing is in order!! Lol.


----------



## Anna1982

well Im up I have had 4 hours sleep,
I dont know how much longer I can go without sleep, just so damn painfull even while on co codamols!

hoping I can hold myself together at the consultant today ascryings not one of the things I do well, if I cry I disolve into mush.

I never realised how much crap was on tv in the middle of the night lol

everybody else is asleep in my house, morgan loks gorgeous all cuddly with his mickey mouse

ahh well talk to you girls when you wake up lol


----------



## Oushka

:hugs: anna.

Ive been up half the night with really sore hips/pelvis. Not something Ive felt before so hoping it means bubs has dropped a bit more?

Have MW this afternoon. She's a bit weird, last time I went (3 weeks ago) she wrote my date in as a week earlier and then said that as I was seeing consultant the following week (at 35 weeks - and my notes said that) she would see me again in 3 weeks... which is today. But even on the letter she's written 36 weeks :dohh:
Im 37w!!! So Im going to mention it to her today - but shes a bit of a flake & obviously cant add up. Ah well, at least she wont have anything to do with the actual birth, the one saving grace.

My SiL is still pregnant and being really stroppy... her first came 2 weeks early but now shes 41+ 2 and omg the world is falling apart... I feel bad for her but shes such a DQ.


----------



## xkirstyx

morning everyone!

awww anna :hugs: good luck at consultant.

im just heading off to see my consultant just now as well so will update when i get back. 

xxxx


----------



## Blondie

Morning ladies - well dragged myself out of bed and showered but hair still soaking wet and unbrushed but that just takes too much effort now and there are only the cats for company and they don't care :rofl:

Just put on a load of washing and I'm considering starting on washing all the baby bedding and clothes over the next few days - will start with all the stuff to pack in hospital bags and then work through the rest. Might aswell get it all over with.

DH is convinced baby will be here by 38 weeks for some reason (I wish!!!!)

Keep getting the most painful stabbing sensations down below - feels like someone is trying to split me in half with some kind of medival torture instrument - assuming it is just baby moving down and stretching the space down there but blinkin heck it hurts!


----------



## Seraphim

You gotta wonder whats going on for them in there, bless.
I woke up with a rock hard belly.
Also dreamt that I woke up to my waters popping.
Strange.


----------



## XKatX

I just wanted to pop in here and say good luck to all you lovely ladies! I nip in every now and again and see what you're writing. It is exactly the same thread that we had going last year - exactly the same topics, moans pains etc!!!

Anyway, some of you must be so, so close and I hope that it goes well for every single one of you. Enjoy the moment - I am so jealous of you all and would give my eye tooth to be in your position again! 

So go girls, enjoy your labours and I can't wait to see the little monsters when you post your photos and birth stories!!! x x x:cloud9:


----------



## Blondie

I know what you mean about rock hard belly Seraphim - mine seems to have been really hard for a couple of days now - though sonographer yesterday did say that it was babies back and bum pushing out against me - wouldn't mind but it gets blinkin uncomfy when trying to bend over or find a comfy position to sit in.


----------



## Anna1982

woohoo

I have my induction date!

Friday 30th October I go in at 7am, which also happens to be Morgans 1st birthday lets hope its quick so he can have a baby brother for a gift lol

oh thank god the ends in sight

and a new ticker to confirm it lol


----------



## DizzyMoo

Yay anna so pleased for you hun !! Bet you feel relieved now too eh hun? :hugs2:
I think i need one of those countdown tickers too ! lol 

Gosh you're prob gonna be an october bumpkin then lol but always a secret sparkler :)

Seraphim i'm with you on the rock hard belly 1st thing too, Every morning i have this dodgy cone shaped rock hard belly & its so uncomfortable.


----------



## Anna1982

dizzy same happened last time cept morgan decided to come on his own

he was due 16th november and I had him on the 30th lol


----------



## DizzyMoo

aww it'd be nice for them to share a birthday, Josh wanted to share his birthday with bump too but now has changed his mind & decided he wants his presents to himself lol Kids !!


----------



## bloodbinds

Good to hear you've got your date sorted Anna! Even though i am a little disappointed that you'll be having a bumpkin :-( lol.

And thanks Kat! Bet you're glad your not going through all of this again!

Oh Girls, i had the most lovely dream last night. I dreampt of the future, when she is about 2 years old. I picked her up from nursery, i reconised her right away, a little taller than the rest of the kids, with blonde messy hair. She reached out her arms to me and said 'mummy' and i knew she was mine and i loved her unconditionally. I held her in my arms and all i knew is that i wanted to look after her, keep her safe, and love her.

It was such an amazing dream, and very emotional.
I can safely say, i've never been more prepared or excited to be a mummy


----------



## RaeRae

Hello!

Well I had clinic. I have to go into hospital today at 4 and I will be having Jac on Thursday. They're gonna give me steroid injections and put me on a sliding scale for insulin. I'm really scared and I'm going to miss Zoe so so so much but I'll be glad when it's all over. 

Hopefully everything will be ok. See you all soon x


----------



## jennie_78

Good luck rae rae :hugs:

Ive also got to go on the sliding scale insulin when i give birth, hopefully get my date when i see the consultant tuesday.


----------



## xkirstyx

good luck rae rae!!!!

anna im so happy you got ur date :) 

blood awww your dream is so sweet!

well thats me just in was ment to be seeing consultant but ended up just being my mw. my bp is high again and got protine in urine again! and bump messuring small so i had to go for a growth scan! turns out jack is fine everything the right size and hes 7lb7oz so far and i still have 3weeks to go lol! i have to go get moniterd twice a week everyweek till jack arrives coz im on the line of pre eclampsia and the doc came to see me aswell and said that if it gets any higher they will be best just to deliver jack. so looks like the next 3weeks will be fun!!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Blondie

Good luck RaeRae :happydance: - how exciting :) Everything will be absolutely fine and you will have your little boy with you in a couple of days :)

Well I've just been in the nursery unpacking baby clothes etc and I've just put on a load of washing for all the whites / creams - ie cot bedding and clothes etc - made me feel all emotional taking all the baby clothes out of the bags and taking the labels off - somehow makes it seem more real that there is a baby going to be here in a few weeks :)


----------



## 321mummy2b

_Good Luck RaeRae! 
how is everybody?  xx_


----------



## DizzyMoo

Aww rae hun fab news , try not to be scared hun easier said than done i know, but it will all be done soon & you will be cuddling your baby & we'll all be going " yay " lol 

Gosh its getting very real now we're all getting dates &/or getting closer to it. Be nice for us all afterwards to keep in touch on here & share our new stories & piccies x


----------



## bloodbinds

Oh Rae! I won't pretend i'm not jealous, but am happy you've been given a date - don't be scared, it will be amazing *hugs*


----------



## Oushka

Good luck RaeRae - I look forward to an update on your bubs arriving. Everything will be fine :)

Anna, thats great news you ahve your date.

Just back from mw, bubs is free again, only just - on the brim I think she said. Measuring 37cm, Im still 2cm & 100% (!) effaced so all the pressure Ive had has been doing something. Mw said bubs will move up & down and that its normal.
Booked me in for next thursday & said she wonders if she wont see me?! :happydance: Trying not to get too excited tho... I *could* still be here till the bitter end! 
Tightenings calmed down to a respectable 30 min interval. More of a band of pressure but not painful atm - thankfully. 

She sorted my dates out on her system... she actually told me the right date when I got there so last visit must have been a blip :shrug:


----------



## chrissie33

Rae, so glad they have given you a day for him to come, very exciting indeed!! I am sure everything will go fab. xx


----------



## fifie123

was any of u guys nervous for your first scan mines tomorrow, and i keep thinking nothing will be there :( x


----------



## 321mummy2b

fifie123 said:


> was any of u guys nervous for your first scan mines tomorrow, and i keep thinking nothing will be there :( x

i was quite nervous as i went for an early scan as i had really bad cramping pains, so i didnt look at the screen until other half nodded towards it n then i knew everything was okay :), all the best hun xxxx


----------



## XKatX

bloodbinds said:


> Good to hear you've got your date sorted Anna! Even though i am a little disappointed that you'll be having a bumpkin :-( lol.
> *
> And thanks Kat! Bet you're glad your not going through all of this again!*
> 
> Oh Girls, i had the most lovely dream last night. I dreampt of the future, when she is about 2 years old. I picked her up from nursery, i reconised her right away, a little taller than the rest of the kids, with blonde messy hair. She reached out her arms to me and said 'mummy' and i knew she was mine and i loved her unconditionally. I held her in my arms and all i knew is that i wanted to look after her, keep her safe, and love her.
> 
> It was such an amazing dream, and very emotional.
> I can safely say, i've never been more prepared or excited to be a mummy

Actually I'm quite jealous and would love to be doing all that again! Crazy I know, but I think the memories have duled a bit and I'm ready for round two!


----------



## DizzyMoo

Evening all, Hope everyone is ok .

Just munching on a bonfire lolly, Josh is in bed he's proper shattered bless him. 

Just popping into the chatroom for a moan back soonx


----------



## MommaBunni

Cheers to Anna and RaeRae!!!! I'm excited for you girls!!!


Belly is very hard right now and I'm having a popping feeling down below, quite uncomfortable... LO needs to stay put for two more weeks, let me get on mat leave!!!

Anybody have some chocolate pudding to send my way?


----------



## polaris

Good luck on Thursday RaeRae!! How exciting that you will be meeting baby so soon. Can't wait to hear all about it and see pics!!


----------



## Shazzy-babee

evenin ladies how is everyone to night...

ive had a really nice night today and a really lazy day hee hee

i went to nandos for some hot chicken, it was good :) 
when i left could hardlly walk :haha: was sooo full had to make my OH undo the jeans cos i couldn't lol


congrats anna and rae ur soo lucky you know when your meetin your lill ones im jelous 
xxx


----------



## bloodbinds

Can you believe that i still havent found out about my flat? It's ridiculous. Grrr.

I'm bored of being pregnant now.
I'm not ready for baby to make an appearance just yet - but would really like to meet her soon??

Am so jealous of you sparklers who are giving birth to bumpkins :-( x


----------



## Anna1982

lo just cos I go in on the 30th doesnt mean i will have an october bumpkin lol, it could take days!! unless by some chance my cervix is soft by then and I wont know if it is till they do an internal that morning

ahh well at least having to be in by 7am means we should get parked right outside the maternity unit!

Im having all sorts of feelings about being induced, Ive gone from being happy to scared to excited to happy lol.

Gonna make sure my hospital bags done today, Ive packed it once but now I know when Im going Im gonna make sure theres bits for chris in there as well as some good books for me.

Also going to wrap up morgans birthday presents today so Chris dosnt get them confused with the xmas ones we have bought.

oh and yes its 4.43am!!! so sick of being up early


----------



## Oushka

Eugh, I _wish_ we could know when bubs is coming - up half the night again with funny goings on & at 5am they just stopped! *poof* just like that.

Hubbie has gone to work knackered (altho he got more sleep than me - it still wasnt much).

Still crampy & had a lot of pink discharge. I hate this cat & mouse game!

We *really* thought it was 'it' - my littlest cat Maggie was sooo clingy yesterday, when I went to bed she curled up on my chest with paws on my face and didnt leave me all night - even now shes still sat meowing at me! I should maybe point out that Maggie is a boy-cat... when we got her/him we were told she was a girl... realised soon enough but the girlyness stuck! :rofl:

Might drag myself out to the metro centre or something, I dont have any patience for lots of people tho...


----------



## jem_5500

HI

Good luck rae xxx And Anna great news honey xx

Moo How ar eyou een quiet? u run out of texts 

Well they have decided baby can stay put which is great, the bleed has settled which is why i went in sunday and had my anti d but after over 24 hours. to be honest my hosp were and are shite!!!

They have decided I have a hindwater leak and provided I dont get a temp-which could show infections they are happy for baby to decided when it appears the scan was good yesterday and estimated wweight yesterday was 7lb 4oz with a rough guide at a 9lb baby full term..ouch. They could measure head properly as bubs is so low in my pelvis and they seem to think basially bubs coud come nay time from now onwards.....

At least we know we arenot seeing baby thru inductin this week which is all we wanted to know and having been butchered repeateadly by a friggin midwife for blood who made me swell up every time she took it(never happened like that before!!)

Hope you are all doing ok...Oushka you better hold on for a November Sparkler too he he but if you go thtese pains so reguarly u have impatient bub to :D


----------



## Blondie

Oushka said:


> Eugh, I _wish_ we could know when bubs is coming - up half the night again with funny goings on & at 5am they just stopped! *poof* just like that.
> 
> Hubbie has gone to work knackered (altho he got more sleep than me - it still wasnt much).
> 
> Still crampy & had a lot of pink discharge. I hate this cat & mouse game!
> 
> We *really* thought it was 'it' - my littlest cat Maggie was sooo clingy yesterday, when I went to bed she curled up on my chest with paws on my face and didnt leave me all night - even now shes still sat meowing at me! I should maybe point out that Maggie is a boy-cat... when we got her/him we were told she was a girl... realised soon enough but the girlyness stuck! :rofl:
> 
> Might drag myself out to the metro centre or something, I dont have any patience for lots of people tho...


God you are brave still going to the metro centre - I just can't handle the thought of all those people everywhere :rofl: - my idea of a shopping spree is a 10 minute trip to the arniston centre to stock up on chocolate cake from Sainsburys :rofl: - today's to do list includes just seeing midwife at 2pm and then pilates at 5.45pm. I might just fit in snoozing on the sofa inbetween all the excitement :rofl:


----------



## bloodbinds

Ohh Oushka, i hope this is the start for you!

And Jo, great to see you and LO healthy and out of hospital! 


Will tell you all now that i didn't get my flat :-( While they were messing around doing all my credit checks and stuff, someone else put in an offer and the landlord choose them over me. Tempted to take it further and threaten to sue him for wasting my time and for discrimination as the only reason he didnt choose me is because im pregnant, as all my checks and references were fine. But at the same time i've rather lost the will to live and can't be bothered.

This means having to find another flat i need to fall in love with, and going through this all over again, and i really don't have the time :-(


----------



## Oushka

Blondie said:


> God you are brave still going to the metro centre - I just can't handle the thought of all those people everywhere :rofl: - my idea of a shopping spree is a 10 minute trip to the arniston centre to stock up on chocolate cake from Sainsburys :rofl: - today's to do list includes just seeing midwife at 2pm and then pilates at 5.45pm. I might just fit in snoozing on the sofa inbetween all the excitement :rofl:

Its more of a 'push the boundaries' attempt at moving things along! I was going to go alone and not tell anyone (its only 5 miles up the road) and hope 'something' happened whilst there... 
but... 
my SiL has just been admitted to L&D at 5cms & active labour so I guess thats our family's quota of bubs making an appearance today! :rofl: & I dont want to waste the petrol :winkwink:


----------



## bloodbinds

Oh dear - just came back from my midwife appointment and looks like i'll be going into hospital later - she didn't even fully explain why which annoys me, but she booked me into the hospital to 'monitor me' for at least 30 minutes. I said was this routine at 36 weeks? She said no, but baby heartbeat is a little slower than usual so it's best just to check up on her.

She asked me when baby moved last and i couldn't remember :-/ its not like i haven't been keeping an eye on her, its just i've been stressed with my flat and everything that i haven't really thought about it. But so far no movements since i've woken up.

Do you think i have to worry or are they just checking on me to be on the safe side? :-/


----------



## lou1979

hi ya ladies, not long now! 

heres a recent pic of Bryce, hes 2 weeks old now!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v147/SassyRS/Bryce/14thoct4.jpg

he 5 lb 10 oz now!


----------



## Sammii

Awww Lou1979 he's gorgeous!!! <3


----------



## jennie_78

Oh lou1979 he's lovely.


----------



## Anna1982

hes lovely

well I went and bought snacks and drinks for my hospital bag for Chris

god its so real now

but some people are annoying me at home lol keep saying "oohhh are you sure youll get to that date" well doh I bloody hope so!


----------



## polaris

Thanks for posting the pic of Bryce, he is absolutely gorgeous. You must be a very proud mummy!!


----------



## snugglebot

Jem - Sooo glad things have settled down for you. Your little baby better hold on for a couple more weeks yet.

bloodbinds: I really hope everything is ok :hugs: Keep us updated ok? I don't have any experience with what is going on so sadly can't reassure you but atleast your midwife is taking the cautious approach and checking it out rather than ignoring it.

Lou - your boy is beautiful!!! Thanks for sharing!!! He looks so good!


----------



## NmcDs

going to get another scan tomorrow to determine if bump is still breech, kind of freaking me out but can't believe thats me 37 weeks today-time has flew by !!!


----------



## ttcno3

I feel like I've swallowed a house brick my tummy is really hard even though i can still feel :baby: moving around there can't be much room left now :happydance:


----------



## Oushka

Aw Lou, he is gorgeous :)

My SiL gave birth at 19.09 this evening, baby Matthew - no idea on weight etc yet as my mother is out but both are well and will be going home tomorrow am.
Looking forward to having cuddles at the weekend - but Im coming down with something so will prolly have to postpone! (even tho this SiL insisted on visiting me at 24 weeks full of flu (and passed it on to me)! - I wouldnt push my germs on my new nephew).

So, yeah, feeling pretty pants. Must be getting what hubbie has just got over - went to sainburys and stocked up on honey & lemons & just given in & taken some paracetamol.
Chest is heavy and painful - faaaaab... anything on my chest takes weeks to get rid of.


----------



## DizzyMoo

Hi all , Sorry i'll have to catch up tomorrow. Been laid up most of the day in pain :( 

I was meant to be moving into a 3 bed house before bump turns up, but my housing association officer was playing hardball & making things very difficult for me. Meaning it got to the stage (2wks ago) i thought ok it's defo not going to happen before bump arrives so i better decorate joshs room as he really wanted a big boys room & 
the rest of the house needs decorating. So instead of using the money to move i re-did joshs bedroom for him & now they have just text me this evening to say she is going to get a caretaker to move the rubbish out in my garden for me as i cant lift it, Then she is going to get me moved!! WTF!! So 4wks before i get induced & just as i spend money doing joshs room she now thinks its fine to move me !! 
I now don't have any money to move, No money to buy carpets (as here you have to recarpet the whole house yourself), & josh wouldn't have his new bedroom i spent all day doing!! God i'm so annoyed, Why couldn't she of done this in august/sept when she was meant to instead of pissing me about :cry: Told her to ring me tomorrow as i need to talk to her, So i'm going to explain i now have no money to move & that due to probs i'd struggle moving by myself now. I feel like i've wasted that money for josh & he loves it so much i'd feel so bad to move him :( I could cry now!

So i'm going to sulk & go to bed. :hugs: to all x


----------



## Seraphim

Eek, so much to catch up on!!

Dizzy :( I wondered why you were decorating. But didn't want to upset you by asking :S
And what is it with people and texting!?!?! Sorry but if she a professional doing a responsible job - can she not pick up the phone!? (I live in the middle of nowhere, with no reception, and don't think it's appropriate for official kinds of communication - it bugs me ;))

I've over-done it today in my absence... now got a very swollen leg I better go see to :/


----------



## xkirstyx

is there any news on bloodbinds? 

aw dizzy that sucks :( xxx


----------



## chrissie33

Oh dizzy, I too wondered about the decorating and didnt want to ask incase I upset you or had missed something important. What a cow she is - this the same one who came out and was rude to you? :grr:

Hope all is ok bloodbinds, thinking of you babe x

My feet have seriously swollen this evening. Didnt notice anything until I took my slippers off and GEEZ they have swollen mega - a bit uncomfortable to walk about now as they feel really tight so its off to bed for me and hope they go down by the morning....

Cant wait for news from RaeRae, she is going in early so within the next 12 hours, she should be holding her new baby :) GOOD LUCK honey, thinking of you xx

Lou, he is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## mummy_ellie09

I know I've already posted this in my buddy forum but meh lol

Well as time slowly goes by, I think I'm getting a little more fed up. Don't get me wrong tho, I love being pregnant it's not that, it's the pain I'm currently going through. I so much as even stand up lately I'm in pain. It hurts when I sit, stand, lie in bed, move around in bed, bend down to pick things up, bend down to feed the dog, bend down to load the dishwasher, even to walk about in town. When I go round town I have to be pushing one of my nieces in her pushchair to make it easier! I'm not normally one to complain like this but it's really bugging me. I'm not bothering to phone the midwife as MIL says it's normal and I'm going for a growth scan on the 19th so I might just bring it up to the sonographer if it's still bothering me.

Sorry to be boring on this post lol


----------



## bloodbinds

Hey all - just to let you know LO is fine!! Weighing at 7lbs at the moment apprently! Scary as have 4 weeks left, though midwife guesses i will be a early. Just a little scare but she was moving about and happy as larry, so all is good  

Also good news is that i got my flat!! I didn't at first, but then my dad called them threatening to sue them due to discrimination because i'm pregnant - lol. And now i have the flat!! Lol. I move in this weekend!!

So pleased as it is a massive weight off my mind - now all i have to worry about is packing up all my stuff in two days!! Lol.


Dizzy - so sorry to hear that hun, must be so annoying for you! :-(

Mummy_ellie09 - i know exactly how you're feeling hun!! Rant away, it will make you feel better 

chrissie & Seraphim - sorry to hear about your swolleness :-( Lucky i've not had any swollen parts so far  hehe


Lou - gorgeous!! Thanks for updating us with a pic 

Ouska - i've been ill for 2 weeks now!! Pretty much the same as you by the sounds of it. It is not nice - think something is going around. and congrats on your new nephew!!


----------



## Anna1982

god ive only had 4 hours sleep and Im wi

de awake, not happy

wierd pregnancy side effect, bleeding gums yacky!!

since getting my induction date times stopped!!!! two weekson friday I will be on my way to the hospital!

I have an anesthetic review friday morning lucky me, god knows why as I only had one in september 08

finally got chris to contact his boss about paternity leave, his boss did know im pregnant lol but chris hadnt sorted anything typical man. so fingers crossed it gets done today.

right ive got a bag of marshmallows with my name on
I think nesting has started to kick in though lol, Ive been orgnaisin jobs I still need todo, made sure bills are up to date


----------



## polaris

NmcDs said:


> going to get another scan tomorrow to determine if bump is still breech, kind of freaking me out but can't believe thats me 37 weeks today-time has flew by !!!

Good luck, I hope LO has turned around. I am breech too and am booked into breech clinic for ECV on Friday. Wish me luck!!


----------



## Oushka

Overnight its transpired that our new little nephew isnt so well afterall. His osephgas isnt connected to his stomach - he's been rushed to a bigger hospital for emergency surgery overnight.

I dont know anything more as my mother is at the hospital with my brother.

Feeling even iller today :(
Weather matches my mood! Builders are grinding nextdoor & I cant see me being right at the end of my tether by close of play today.


----------



## Anna1982

oushka :hugs: hope all goes well with your nephew! babys are brilliant little things and are fighters


----------



## Blondie

Oushka - :hugs: - hope you nephew is doing ok? I'm sure he will be fine.

Had about half an hour of constant BH contractions last night whilst I was in bed - got quite worried as they started really suddenly and were lasting about 20 seconds and coming every couple of minutes. I didn't dare tell DH as didn't want to freak him out so just told him I had really nasty heartburn so was going downstairs to walk it off :rofl: - anyway after half an hour they just stopped again and no twinges since so assume body is just getting in some practice :) Maybe it's the raspberry leaf tea I've started drinking this week - just one cup a day at the moment but it could be doing the job!

Why is it only 10am and I'm knackered already - haven't even dried or brushed my hair from shower yet and going by previous days it will probably be lunchtime by the time I get round to it :rofl:

On the plus side all baby clothes, bedding has now been washed and dried so I should really go ahead and start thinking of packing a hospital bag now I suppose.


----------



## Anna1982

well I have finally finished packing my hospital bag,
I have a pink case for me which is about 2 foot tall with all my jammies, nibbles, pants, socks, smellies, pads, hairbrush, etc in
then a mothercare black baby bag with everything for labor and baby in, nappies, wipes, cotton wool, clothes, scratch mits, teddie, blanky, hats etc
for labor spare jammies, pads knickers, pants, face wipes, etc

Im excited now and it feels very real

also built up the baby cot for our room, lovely to see everything ready!

hows everyone


----------



## chrissie33

Fabulous news on the flat blood - wicked news!


----------



## xkirstyx

awww blood thats fab news :)

anna isnt it a fab feeling getting the cot up and ready i cant stop going in2 nursery and daydreaming about having my baby sleeping in it. i really hope the next 3weeks is gonna fly by, i cant wait till hes here! xxx


----------



## Oushka

Any news on Rae yet?!

No news on nephew. Dad hasnt heard from Mother yet - her mobile is still off, we're taking it as no news - good news.

Having baaaaad cramps all morning, walked to shops for a leg stretch & cramps are worse, so bounced on ball for a bit - Mother told me that labour wouldnt start if I was ill so just trying to rest but keep moving at the same time!


----------



## Seraphim

Thinking of you RaeRae :dust:

Oush, sorry to hear about your nephew, fingers crossed - Anna's right though.

I'm starting to really feel like I need to be careful. 
Everything feels heavy like a shopping bag that might break.
I've got so much space between my boobs n belly... but I think I did have anyway :shrug:

Bit of a crappy day yday with hubby n me both getting a little ticked off.
Still got lots to cram in before she comes - she cannot be early.
Sofas are dyed, still need to iron for england.
Carpenter swears he will be here this weekend to finish the big bits.
Painter coming next weds to do the spare room.
Also trying to arrange a last minute pregnant photo-op at home before she springs out!

I so haven't got my head around her *being here*

Tour of the maternity unit at the hospital on Tues was um... interesting.
If I need medical assistance, that's right where I'll be... but now I understand why women with normal births rave about having done it at home.

Now all we need is the scan on monday to say shes right way up (think she is) and not a chubbeh, for her to stay the right way up, and not to arrive early.

:dust:


----------



## bloodbinds

Oushka, keep us updated on your nephew, will be thinking of him *hugs*

I bet Rae won't update for a while, too busy having a baby!! Lol. But am thinking of you too Rae!!

I brought some cardboard boxes into my room today, struggled a little but thought it was fine, now having bad stomach ach so i'm afraid i might have hurt her or something :-/ stupid cardboard boxes. All this packing crap is soooo difficult when you can't even bend properly!! Lol.


----------



## chrissie33

Hey girls, Rae had Jac this morning - didnt post it earlier incase she wanted to do so herself but thought I would let you know as she has posted it on Facebook so it is not a secret as far as I can tell :) 

Will let her give you all the details though - she text me this morning to say Jac is here and is absolutely gorgeous :) Mum and baby doing well as far as I can tell.

If any of you have her as a friend on Facebook, you can see details on there :)


----------



## Blondie

Congratulations to RaeRae :happydance: - hope everything went smoothly and look forward to hearing an update from her soon :)

Just back from shops - had to go and buy some new windscreen wipers for DH's car seeing as his have broken and he doesn't have a clue when it comes to things like that :rofl: - blinkin baby was throwing a right strop out in shops though and thought it was about to burst out of my stomach right then and there in the middle of halfords :rofl: - seriously hope my skin is strong as this baby is really pushing the boundaries now :)

Now having a nice cup of RLT - I actually find it really tasty so will happily drink the stuff 24/7 if it helps :)


----------



## xkirstyx

yay congrats rae! cant wait to hear about birth n see pics :) xxx


----------



## jennie_78

Congrats to rae rae :happydance:

hows everyone else doin ? im so sore at the moment keep gettin bad lower back pain, and period pains. Some are quite sharp and take my breathe away.
Wondering if things are starting or not. Im hoping to get to tuesdy when i see the consultant and hopefully get my date. All i know is it should be sometime in my 38th week.

Im also drinking the RLT and quite enjoying it.


----------



## Blondie

By the way is it normal for boobs to feel all lumpy and bumpy at this stage of pregnancy - I keep wondeing whether I can feel a lump or not but kind of assuming it's milk glands etc developing...:wacko:


----------



## Anna1982

congrats rae rae

poor jo's on her way back to the hospital, send her your thoughts as they are really messing her about now, Im guessing dizzy will have an update later as I dont wanna put too much

just had to go out and buy a new crib! for in our room as the one we used for morgan has been recalled therefore not safe to use
got a lovely rocking one from toysrus and a lovely boys fave things set in blue to go in it, £140 altogether though lol good job my mum bought


----------



## Seraphim

Well done RaeRae ;D

Blondie - they do say they can get lumpy and not to freak out.

I've just organised the cupboard under the stairs, oh man oh man oh man - it's packed tight. God help the next person who needs something out of there and messes it up.
First a rest, then packing things into boxes to go into storage... which will just leave sorting out the things we need to keep hold of *groan*


----------



## bloodbinds

Way-hey RaeRae!! Congrats! Update us soon! 

Anna, do we know why Jo has gone into hospital? Hope we get an update soon :-/ Poor thing.

I've packed 7 big boxes so far am i'm knackered!! Lol. My BIL has invited me down to his for a poker match with the lads but am too tired to be honest and still have so much i need to do!


----------



## Anna1982

hiya

jo had another bleed and is at the hospital waiting for the doctor (texted her to make sure it was ok to post)


----------



## soootired

Congrats rae rae, hope all is well and to see pics soon 
Was thinking i might be next thismorning as got sent to maternity with high bp and everything bad in my urine but all is fine now and back home  Missed my nct and breastfeeding class though :-(
Has anyone else had a random midwife visit, i think it was that that caused high bp as i was expecting them after lunch but they turned up at 9 when i was in the shower lol.


----------



## Oushka

:happydance: Rae! Congrats.

Nephew didnt get surgery overnight, the bigger hospital realised the problem was worse than first thought and had to get a specialist team together 1. to transfer him to new hospital and 2. to investigate and he is going into surgery right now. :( 3 to 4 hours, we've been told its going to be very difficult surgery as there isnt as much tissue as they first thought so I *think* they are going to have to construct the bits he's missing.

Poor little guy, he is breathing - his windpipe etc is normal but has no swallow or sucking reflex and nowhere for anything to drain to so has been on suction every 20 mins since 7.30pm last night. As far as Ive been told he has no oesophagus (sp)/food pipe for want of a better desc. and everything is going directly into his lungs. They only realised 3 mins after birth when he turned blue & was in effect drowning.

Anna, please let Jo know we are all thinking of her x

Went to docs & have been given relenza :shrug: I _do not_ have SF but I guess they just want to make sure. Feeling rough as a badgers :(


----------



## Anna1982

:hugs: oushka hope everything goes well

i will tell jo


----------



## chrissie33

Oh poor little baby, I have everything crossed for the little one Oushka - hope it all goes well and his recovery is short.

I have had about enough today girls.... everytime i get up to do something, my feet swell up - bloody crazy! I know I shouldnt complain as they are not painful as such but just making me feel generally uncomfortable and cranky - I seem to be such a clutz today, knocking things over, dropping things etc.... cant wait for bed so I can wake up tomorrow in a better frame of mind. I think its the hormones going into overdrive today but I swear if DH says the wrong thing, I am liable to throw something at him.....lol...... you when you have one of those days where someone just winds you up so easily......what has this baby done to me eh???

Hope you are all doing ok - we are getting so close now girls, with RaeRae having Jac this morning, its really brought it home to me how close we are!!!


----------



## bloodbinds

Ohh Oushka, how dreadful! You're poor family must all be in bits about it! Am sending good vibes and thoughts out to your nephew and for you and your family! Hope he will be ok.

And if Jo's bleeding again does that mean she will deliver baby soon? I'm sure they said if she had any more complications they would just induce her? Hmm. Keep us updated! *hugs to Jo*


----------



## chrissie33

Hope all is going ok Jo, thinking of you babe x

God girls - last box on the ticker!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## polaris

Huge congratulations to RaeRae! Can't wait to hear all the details when you have the chance to post!

Oushka - so sorry to hear about your nephew, it must be very stressful for your family at the moment. I really hope the surgery goes well.

Hope Jo is doing OK, must be very tiring and nerve racking being in and out of hospital like that.

Well it was my last day in work today so I'm now officially on maternity leave!! :happydance::happydance: Won't be back in work until next September - it feels really strange - I've never had that amount of time off work before. 

Tomorrow I have the breech clinic for ECV. I'm pretty sure baby is still breech despite my efforts so fingers crossed they can turn him/her tomorrow. However I'm pretty resigned to the fact that I may just have an awkward baby. At least if I have to have a C-section I will be likely to have baby here with me sooner than I might otherwise. It's not what I would have wanted but what can you do? I'll let you all know how it goes tomorrow anyway!


----------



## chrissie33

Good luck Polaris honey, hope they manage to turn baby but as you say, every cloud and all that!


----------



## snugglebot

Congrats RaeRae!!

Hope Jo and baby are ok....

Oushka it sounds like a terribly stressful and sad time. Hope the little guy pulls through for your sister.


----------



## Seraphim

Got everything crossed Oushka xx

Anna, thanks for keeping us posted x

Chrissie - my duff leg has been swelling so badly... I've been using a compression stocking a-la-nora-batty for ages now - it's a pain, but it works enough to stop the swelling getting too scary. My other ankle went poof for the first time yday... so trying to be careful :shrug:

Good luck for tomorrow Polaris x

Coming down to 3 weeks is scaring the life out of me.
It would be so nice to be sure how much time there really is left.


----------



## bloodbinds

chrissie33 said:


> God girls - last box on the ticker!!!! :wohoo:


Oh my god, me too! Didn't even notice!! Lol. Whoop!! :happydance:


----------



## caitlenc

Congrats Rae!!


----------



## Oushka

I swear since I hit the last box time has been going sooooo slow! But congrats girls! Not long to go... :happydance:

Baby Matthew just out of 4.5hrs of surgery, made more complicated as they've found his aorta is on the wrong side of his heart :shrug: what it means? But for now they have said they have to focus on the other things.
Surgery went ok, the repair isnt the strongest so they've decided to keep the tubes in which will feed him & remove any waste without needing to test the new parts until he is stronger. They are also keeping him sedated & ventilated :(

Brother & SiL are moving into the parent accomodation tommorrow morning, little Zach (other nephew) is with our mum atm and will likely stay with her for a while. They are understandibly distraught, I cant seem to find the right words when I speak to them.
My brother was born with a serious problem & spent until aged 7 at the QMC in notts having various surgeries so understandibly brother is thinking the worst and hoping his son doesnt have to have a similar start in life as he did.
I just hope Matthew keeps strong & pulls thru. Even family from Canada are on the phone every hour asking for updates, everyone who believes is praying & we're sending positive vibes & good wishes etc.

Im feeling guilty and selfish and worried about our bubs - due so very soon & trying not to let it affect us in a negative way.

Poor precious baby, barely 24 hours old and SiL has held him for all of 5 mins :cry:

Thank you for all of your support girls - SiL doesnt frequent the net but Ive passed on that Id mentioned them here.


----------



## DizzyMoo

Good news blood hun !! xx

oushka i hope he is ok hun, i have everything crossed hun xx

congrats rae ! so pleased for you hun. he is bloody gorg!! xx

Jo is back in hospital & getting pissed off me thinks lol , she was bleeding again so having more anti d injections, apparently baby is still very happy so they wont let him/her come just yet. Last i heard she was still waiting for the doctor to come, just waiting on another text from her x


----------



## bloodbinds

Ohh Oushka! Was really hoping for the best :-/ He will be in my prayers tonight xxx

And that bloody hospital of Jo's!! I might go over a slap them. I'm sooooo glad i moved to birmingham as i think i was going to the same hospital as her originally!! She's 36 weeks now, they should just let baby come methinks! *hugs Jo*


----------



## chrissie33

Oushka, I am not one for praying but am sending lots of positive vibes to poor little Matthew and his parents, must be so hard for them and your family. Sounds like he is having a high level of care and I am keeping everything crossed he gets well soon xx


----------



## Seraphim

Oushka, do tell your brother and SIL we are all wishing/praying for LO to get through this quickly. I can't imagine being in their shoes.
But you look after yourself hon. You probably will need to put up a little shielding :hugs:


----------



## Tish Terror

I am so excited to be in the last box! Finally! everyone is taking bets on when LO will show her cute, chubby, little face! I say I'm gonna go into labor on the 30th and have her on Halloween! :happydance:


----------



## soootired

hope all turns out ok oushca.
Went in to hospital to get bp checked tonight and now pn the ward unable to sleep, been totaly put of labpur by the womam next door screaming. Hoping to be out in the morning but the thpught that babs is now 37weels and they wou'd do a c sevtion if it gpt worsr is scary.


----------



## Anna1982

Morning ladies

well I have my anestheic review at the hospital this morning at 11.30 lucky me,

but first have to go to town and pay the dreaded gas and electricity bill lol,
also need to finish my christmas card shopping just need two daddy cards

Im tired again but hey 2 weeks today I will be on my way to the maternity ward


----------



## Seraphim

Geeeeeeeeeeez.

Midwife is coming tomorrow to talk about homebirth... the place is a tip :dohh:
Not dirt or mess so much as STUFF!
It looks a bit like we're not long after moving in.
And the carpenter will be here.

Oh well - at least I have the morning to get a bit more ship shape, and mum is coming over too.

Sorting out boxes for storage now, but having to sit down every 2 mninutes, I'm knackered. And LO is running for the Olympics in there I swear! ;)


----------



## Blondie

I've been so busy this morning sorting out paperwork - my business partner decided a couple of weeks ago that she is going to work in Brazil for a year and leave our business and clients to me (nice thing to do when I'm 8 months pregnant and yes I'm very bitter about the way she has done it at the moment :rofl: ) so spent all morning erasing her from our company which was quite satisfying. Just means that even though I'm on maternity leave now from my old job I'm still having to manage clients for our accountancy business by myself and praying I can get all their self assessments and accounts done around having a baby :wacko:

Oh well these things are sent to try us :cry: - I guess the main reason I'm so bitter is that she is supposed to be my friend (and pretty much the only really close friend I've found since moving up to the North East) and now she is buggering off for a year and leaving me in the shite. I guess my main saddness is that it means I pretty much have no close friends up here in the north east now and with a baby close to coming it would have been nice to have some female support. 

Sorry whinge over - now I just need to finish my lunch, clean the house and make up the bed in the spare room as DH has a friend staying over tonight and they are heading into town for a curry and drinking session. I'm staying home and watching anything trashy I can find on tv :rofl:


----------



## Seraphim

Blondie :hugs:

As back-up could you find/speak to another firm about subbing work to them should the need arise? We have to do this some times with events and wot not. It might make you feel a bit less anxious if you know its sorted either way.

Doesn't help you with your friend though :(
She probably expects you'll be all taken up with LO.
But I'm sure LO will mean you'll meet lots of new people :hugs:


----------



## bloodbinds

Poor Blondie - could you not hire someone to help?

And like seraphim said, there will be lots of chances to meet people after LO is born! 

Today i've printed off my form for sure start maternity grant (cant apply until afte LO is born though) and my CSA form to get maintanance off FOB and also my Housing Benefit form. 

Just reading through them all makes me feel tired, lol.

Well, i've done almost all my packing now girls! :-D I move in tomorrow! Hehe.

Just to let you know that i might not have internet for a little while (trying to get it sorted asap!) so i might be out of contact.

I'm PMing some of you with my mobile number - would be much appreciated if you could text me often to update me on everyone (Like anyone giving birth, if Jo's bleeding again, how Oushkas newphew is doing, etc) And also i will text you if i have anything interesting happen! Lol.

Will miss you all, but i hope i won't be out of touch for more than a week or two xx


----------



## DizzyMoo

Aww bloods hun will miss you if you aint online, how long dya reckon it will be before you are back with us? :hugs: take it easy moving . ( text me if ya want )


ps ..jos had baby !!


----------



## bloodbinds

OMG!! No way!! AHH, need more details than that!!! What, where when how who why? Etc?!


----------



## DizzyMoo

Just made a post hun ! xx


----------



## polaris

Wow congratulations to Jo! Heading off to have a read of thread now.

Well the ECV was not successful, the doctor was lovely and gave it a good try but he said because of the position of the baby it will be a 'miracle' if baby turns around now. So I may get used to the idea of having a C-section. That means that it will be an October baby rather than a November baby! I have another appointment on Tuesday and he will give me a date for C-section then, but it will be some time between 22nd and 29th October!!


----------



## Anna1982

congratulations jo tom and oliver, her text made me cry lol hormones!!


----------



## DizzyMoo

I know same ere anna, i was like awwwwwww finally . Wish i could hug her after all she's had to put up with lately. I just shouted me mum to tell her lol 
So pleased for her :)


----------



## Seraphim

Busy day all round in here :D

Glad Jem can get on with things now and not have all that fuss.

And you too Polaris, at least you know what's happening now :hugs:

Bloods, you can't be gone for too long... what will we do??


----------



## bloodbinds

It has been a busy day here today! Lol.

And to be honest, i don't know what you guys are going to do without me. So for your own good i'm going to try and get my internet sorted at my new place as soon as possible. Otherwise this place is going to fall apart at the seams! Lol.


----------



## Anna1982

on smaller news I had my anesthetic review lol (seems very pale in comparison to jo) went through having epidural etc, they are going to do it early, use a slight spinal first so I can get into position for section, 
also went through sections just in case as they are worried about shoulders getting stuck

so Im all ready!!


----------



## bloodbinds

Good to hear Anna!


Though this really isn't fair, can everyone stop having their babies before me please?! Lol.

Jo was due on the same date as me and she already has her LO with her!! No fair. And i'm due before Anna and she will have her baby before me too!! Lol.

Ignore me, just seething with jealousy over here, lol.


----------



## Anna1982

bloodbinds lol, my doc always says anytime after 37 weeks so your not far away!!!

in the previous post i meant position for epidural not section lol

polaris looks like being before me lol


----------



## polaris

Anna1982 said:


> bloodbinds lol, my doc always says anytime after 37 weeks so your not far away!!!
> 
> in the previous post i meant position for epidural not section lol
> 
> polaris looks like being before me lol

Woo, that's a scary thought! Actually I do feel so much better though just knowing what is happening. A C-section is not at all what I would have wanted but at least now that I know I can mentally prepare myself. OH is planning to take about 3 weeks holidays and my mum is coming over to help out too. Now just need to get the house ready and get rid of all the dust!


----------



## xkirstyx

awww blood what we gonna do without you hunny! 
these sparkler babys are coming fast now! anna next then who?????


----------



## Oushka

Blondie said:


> I guess my main saddness is that it means I pretty much have no close friends up here in the north east now and with a baby close to coming it would have been nice to have some female support.

Aw :hugs: Blondie - Once our bubs are here we'll have to meet up in Durham (or the dreaded Metro Centre during the winter!|), I would suggest before but the way things are going we dont have much time!

I dont have any friends with babies up here, they're all too horsey to make time for them! :rofl: And since Im so fat etc they've all lost interest in me :cry: :haha: But will be swarming round once bubs is here but I know it wont last.

Baby Matthew had a good day, he's been awake (even tho he's dosed up on morphine!) and SiL/Brother/Mum have had quick cuddles.
The outlook is getting better by the hour :happydance:

Bloods - dont be a stranger!


----------



## lou1979

Congrats to jo, after being through hell recently myself, i totally can understand how you are feeling xx

i hope u have a quick recovery from the ECS, and baby is home soon x


----------



## Seraphim

I think I've pulled muscles down either side :(
That or LOs beatings today have left their mark.

Ow.


----------



## chrissie33

Wow, so exciting about Jo. and for your move blood - make sure you get back here quick :)


----------



## Anna1982

morning ladies

well I have woke up feeling sick with loads of heartburn

and you believe I have started to get a bit scared of going in to have the baby! its like the fear of the unknown yet I have had a baby before, infact less than a year ago!
the anesthetic lady threw me off a bit by mentioning babys size constantly and c section, which i ideally want to avoid. she kept going on about babys shoulders getting stuck, I really dont wanna go through another long labor only to be whisked into theatre to be cut open.
being flat on my back after a section may be difficult as I dont expect spd magically goes straight away and I havnt been able to lay down for weeks!!

sorry Im going on, but its these things that come to you in the night!


----------



## snugglebot

Anna, :hug: I have had a few late night panic attacks about labour too. That said, I don't know the pain of spd personally so I can't imagine how the two must feel together and the anxiety you probably have because of it.

However, don't let that lady scare you. Anxiety and fear can't help the situation and I'm sure there are ladies here who can help you get ready to try without fearing a c-section.


----------



## bloodbinds

I MOVE INTO MY FLAT TODAY!! WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!



Ahh, so excited! I've never had my own flat before! Never lived on my own, it's going to be a little be scary, but a little bit amazing to!! Ohhh!
Ok, might be my last post for a while girls!

Can everyone please avoid giving birth while i'm gone?! Lol.
Keep me updated with texts or via facebook
Love to you all Sparklers!! Look after yourselves!! xxx


----------



## Seraphim

Enjoy the excitement Bloods :D

Anna - some midwives say that SPD really does go quickly. (About as quickly as the OMFG OW of having a baby normally would I'm guessing??) Sounds like you have had to speak to a less than sensitive lady - maybe a bit of further info from someone other than her would balance it out a bit? :hugs:

I think I'm just reaching the stage where no-way is comfortable. Been sat here for 5 mins and already got pins and needles in my legs :dohh: LO doesn't seem to mind though - she's been doing a jig the past couple of days!


----------



## DizzyMoo

Spd for some can go pretty much soon after birth, but for some it can remain longer. With josh it had pretty much gone that day i gave birth but i did have some clicking & uneasyness around the pelvic area but given what had just happened i'm hardly surprised. 2/3 days after birth i felt virtually spd free bar the odd clicking but it didn't hurt. The labour was agony though :(

This time the spd is much worse so i'm dreading it :(

God i had a weird dream last night, I was in a supermarket god knows which but i started feeling odd , needed to remove my bottoms so i did & the next thing in my dream i'd fainted & came too to find my waters had broken all over the supermarket floor & that someone was ringing me an ambulance & i was screaming in pain. I remember looking at the liquid puddle on the floor & panicking .....Then i proper woke up & realised baby was really pushing on my bladder & i needed the loo lol


----------



## polaris

Got some nice photos of baby's face at my scan on Friday for the breech clinic and I just thought I would share them. I wasn't expecting to get photos at all so it was a nice surprise! I love the way you can really see baby's face!
 



Attached Files:







SCAN038 small.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 22


----------



## DizzyMoo

Aww wow them pics are fab polaris hun!! Amazing how clear they are :hugs2:

Not got anything planned today, I'm shattered & have such a bad headache since last night it just wont go. grr


----------



## chrissie33

How cute those pics are Polaris honey!!!


----------



## Anna1982

well I had to go be monitored in the night due to bad back pain, looks like a uti, they did swabs etc

just been to get morgans feet measured again as his shoes were hard to put on turns out he has gone up half a size in 4 weeks! and shoes arnt cheep lol his last pair was clarks this time I have got him some little nikes lol

we decided on a first name for our new son he will be called Lucas Smith, we havnt decided on the middle name yet lol its took us nearly 9 months to get his first name

today its lunch at mother in laws, then tea at my parents, inbetween we need to fit a stair gate and make up the crib lol oh and catch so zzzz


----------



## Rebaby

Hey ladies :wave: We got back from our holiday yesterday and had such a lovely time, it was sooooo relaxing, in fact i am feeling a bit blue about how fast the week went. OH is back to work tomorrow and i have plenty of stuff to be getting on with around the house so i'm sure within a few days it will feel like we were never away! :dohh: Oh well.

I have SO SO much to catch up on in this thread, i think we've had two sparklers arrive while i was away, so massive congratulations to raerae and jo :thumbup:

Also i'm so sorry to hear about your baby nephew oushka :hugs: it must be heartbreaking for your whole family, but i'm glad that the outlook is looking a bit better now

Hope the move went well yesterday bloodbinds.

Sorry to hear LO is still being a monkey and the ECV didn't work out polaris, like you say though, at least you know now where you stand, and those pics are very very cute!

Also sorry to hear about your partner leaving you in the lurch blondie, not at all what you need at this stage, but it sounds like you have it all under control!

I am struggling to think what else has happened while i've been away- loads i am sure, so sorry to anyone i've missed.

Everything seems to be going along nicely here, got the midwife again on tues and i'm hoping she's going to tell me that baby's head is starting to engage as thats what it feels like to me these past couple of days :wacko:

Hugs to all, hope you're all having a nice weekend. I have NO plans for today, although there is unpacking and washing and cleaning to be done, i am hoping to ignore it all and stay on the sofa for as long as possible! :thumbup:


----------



## Rebaby

Just spotted your post anna- sorry you had a rough night, i hope they work out what's wrong soon so they can give you something for it, uti's are nasty :nope:


----------



## snugglebot

Great pics polaris!! 

Ladies, isn't it crazy to see pics of the early sparklers who are here already and think.... a baby that size is in my belly and if they were born today they would be just like that...a real baby!!!

Maybe I am weird, but it really hit home last night when I saw some pics of a friend who just had hers....

Mine is probably just like that ALREADY! Until now, I had it in my mind that Jezzy was only a blob that pokes me now and again...not an almost full grown baby!! No wonder I feel so huge!!!!! :rofl:

I tried to share that revelation with DH last night...he just kept playing with the dog and ignored me...I think it scared him. :rofl:


----------



## Anna1982

proud mummy moment my baby boy can now walk across the room not bad for someone under 1


----------



## Tish Terror

wow... I'm "hicksing" lol it feels so weird! I just wanna go into labor already and have my baby girl here!


----------



## DizzyMoo

Aww anna proud mummy moment indeed hun! Well done to your lol x


----------



## xkirstyx

awww anna thats fab :) xxx


----------



## chrissie33

Snugs, I know what you mean! To think that Lucian is so perfect and baby-like at 33+ weeks - which means that Jezzy and Diddy are the same, with tiny fingers and toes!! 

Well I have had a really productive day today. I have thrown our 2 bin bags full of old cosmetics, creams and lotions. I have also mostly sorted the spare room so the guest bed can be moved in there over the next day or two and then the nursery can be painted :)

Another of my friends (due 5 days after me) has gone into labour and whilst I am jealous as hell that she will get to see her baby very soon, I am also nervous as hell as I am not quite ready yet for Diddy to make an appearance!!! How mixed up am I ;)


----------



## Seraphim

Ah Chrissie ditto!!

And knowing I'm not the only one with half bottles of this and that I'll never use, makes me feel better ;)

I don't think I could fill one bag though... but if you can throw it away, so can I :yipee:


----------



## polaris

Anna1982 said:


> proud mummy moment my baby boy can now walk across the room not bad for someone under 1

Fab news Anna, you must be really proud of your little man! There will be no stopping him now!!


----------



## Anna1982

I know lol, I cant keep up with him when he crawls hes so quick and theis spd is making me like a 90 year old,

we have gone out and invested in another child gate lol we already have one at the bottom of the stairs, but this one is to cut from the top banister to the wall so he can move around upstairs without geting even close to going down the stairs

plus took him for his feet measuring yesterday, and hes hes gone from a 5.5 shoe to a 6 in 4 weeks lol, I had bought him two pairs of clarks in 5.5 thats he has barely worning to the tune of nearly £60, and now they dont fit!! so this time I bought him one pair of cute little Nikes lets see how long these last, the weird thing was the two year old sitting next to him was also a six!! I have a feeling my boys gonna be tall and expensive to keep clothed and shoes

meanwhile I have had pink discharge in the night, gonna ring the ward later but cant really go in as I dont have anyone to keep Morgan today


----------



## snugglebot

Ladies, anyone have a giant pain in their butt? Literally? :rofl:

I think I have a really really tight muscle in my rear and that causing me this pain but not sure. It is waking me up now at night and makes walking difficult. If I sit for long enough things calm down provided I am leaning back, and not forward and I have my knees close together. Anything that "widens" my pelvis hurts and sleeping - even with a pillow between my legs kills me. 


Just curious if any of you have this and if you have any advice to share from dr's/midwives/Physiotherapists? 

Thanks.


----------



## Blondie

:happydance: off to have my hair highlighted this afternoon as it is long overdue and I need to get it done before baby arrives and before I have bump photos taken next weekend :)

Just hoping baby is going to give me 2 hours peace whilst I'm sitting there getting it done as can't face 2 hours trying to sit still in one position whilst baby sticks legs and arms everywhere and gives me heartburn. Hopefully my hairdresser won't mind me getting up to run to the loo every 20 minutes :rofl: - very scarey to think the next time I get it done it will be a case of leaving baby at home with Daddy whilst Mummy goes to get her hair done :wacko:


----------



## RaeRae

Hello!!!



This is Jac. He's freakin lush! I'll do a birth story or summink?


----------



## Seraphim

Aw Rae look at him!

:hugs:

So pleased for you.
Hope you're all cosied up at home xx


----------



## xkirstyx

omg rae hes stunning, congrats hunny xxxx


----------



## jennie_78

congrats rae hes gorgeous


----------



## Blondie

Oh RaeRae - he is completely gorgeous :) Hope you are home safe and recovering well?


----------



## Anna1982

hes beautiful rae


----------



## MommaBunni

He's gorgeous Rae!!!

Everybody else stay in tack while I was gone all weekend? I had my birthday Saturday and my baby shower on Sunday! It was perfect! Baby will not go without!!!
I feel so happy today! Only four days left of work and soon LO will be here!!!

I can't wait to see all the other November babies!!! (Now, how will I let you guys know when he's here as I never got myself a text buddy!)


----------



## dom

Aw RaeRae, Jac is absolutely gorgeous, just perfect :) xx


----------



## polaris

Woohoo, RaeRae, congratulations again!! Jac is absolutely gorgeous, what a little stunner he is! Thanks for posting the photo. 

Well I am meeting the doctor tomorrow to get a date for my C-section - it will probably be early next week - how scary is that!! We spent the day in IKEA today buying loads of stuff - OH is going to be busy putting it all together, LOL!! We're still painting the upstairs at the moment, but we are finally getting there!


----------



## beccac

Hi,
I havent posted many times but just wanted to let you know that my sparkler has become a bumpkin. Amelia Jayne arrived saturday weighing 6lb9. She was 36 +6 weeks so a bit of a surprise as not actually due till 8th november. 

Hope everyone else is doing well. May post a birth story wherever they go as actually a fairly good experience. Came home today.

Good luck everyone else.

xx


----------



## Seraphim

Congrats Becca :happydance:
I hope all went well, given the surprise?? :hugs:

Momma can your OH email one of us?? 
or do we have anyone else on your side of the pond??

Presentation scan went well today - just gotta gather enough umph for the next week of 'doing' then I may just put my feet up ;)

Update: I have officially finished ironing all of the freshly dyed sofa covers :yipee:


----------



## MommaBunni

Congratulations Becca!

I think he'd be willing to! Whomever would like to be my e-mail buddy can send me a message and I'll give you my e-mail! 

And take it easy Seraphim, you could go anytime now! Glad you got your ironing done!


----------



## Anna1982

morning 

well Im still confused with the pink goo luckily midwife texted me back and said either part of plug show and could be the start, so who knows

I havnt had any more over night as yet, and no labor pains

so alls well lol, I really need to get through to 37 weks for my own piece of mind


----------



## Rebaby

Aww raerae, look at your gorgeous little pudding! :cloud9: He is such a cutie! Congratulations, and congratulations to beccac too :hugs:

I am so excited for you polaris, it must be so strange almost knowing when LO is coming rather than the guessing game? I am having a weird reaction to all these sparkler- bumpkins though and keep thinking "I'm not ready i'm not ready i'm not ready!" I mean, i cannot WAIT to meet our baby and finally find out what he/she is like and get to know them, but at the same time- we seem to have quite a bit of stuff still to get and do before then! :wacko:

I got a bit anxious last night just before we were heading out to our antenatal class as i realised i hadn't felt any definite kicks from LO since 12.30pm ish (and this was at about 6pm) and was considering going to the hospital instead of to our class but sent OH to buy me a bottle of cherry cola instead so had a VERY active little one during our breastfeeding class! :thumbup: I'm off to the midwife later, otherwise today is going to mostly involve housework i think!


----------



## Oushka

Aw Rae, Jac is just the cutest! It set me off :cry: again looking at his photo! 

Im sooo emotional this morning, even my little Maggie cat made me cry when she came into the loo with me and reached up and pawed my face :rofl:

I posted on Sunday evening about pains I was getting, well they are still coming... and I got up this morning and c.l.e.a.n.e.d. the lounge and hallway and I never c.l.e.a.n :rofl: we have a weekly cleaner :blush: and it wasnt even messy. Hubbie keeps looking at me oddly.

Had some 15 min pains around 6am, otherwise they have been fairly inconsistent :( Altho Ive had more intense backache for the last 90mins... that could be the cleaning! 

Going to have the day at home - cold/flu has all but gone and Im feeling quite at one with the world :hugs:


----------



## RaeRae

Aww thank you everyone. He is absolutely gorgeous and we're all totally smitten. Ok I am gonna do a birth story now whilst I've got 5 minutes!


----------



## Blondie

I'm really hoping the nesting instict is going to kick in any time now as I really need to have a good clean of the house but I just can't be bothered :rofl: - likewise I need to pack a hospital bag but just keep thinking it can wait until tomorrow :wacko: - poor DH is probably going mad as every day he comes home from work and asks if my bags are packed yet :rofl:

Figure I have a couple of weeks yet though as babies head is not engaged - I know this as I felt baby so clearly last night - could feel it's head just to the left of my pelvis and could pretty much make out exactly every part of it's body - then I rolled over in bed and it shifted back to the middle :rofl: - poor baby keeps getting flipped from one side to the other as I try to get comfy :)

Anyone else ever heard of badedas bubble bath? It was recommended in our NCT classes for bathing in after giving birth for it's healing properties but never heard of it mentioned anywhere else?

I'm planning a shopping spree for eviction items such as clary sage, more RLT, evening primrose oil capsules etc this week as reckon it will soon be time to work on evicting this baby - I'm so looking forward to getting my body back :happydance: - I may have to even consider s.e.x. or ingesting semen to see if that works :rofl: - poor DH won't know what has hit him :rofl:


----------



## RaeRae

Jac's Birth Story xx


----------



## bloodbinds

I'M BACK SPARKLERS!!

Oh yes, i'm sure these last 4 days without me have been pure hell. Mwhahahahaha.

My flat is gorgeous!! Pretty much finished all the unpacking, just got a little left to do, then it will be ready and wonderful and baby can arrive!! :-D

Oh bugger, just 3 weeks left! Scary!!


----------



## Blondie

Right I have just wrote a list of things to pack in hospital bags - that's a start I suppose :rofl:

Next step go upstairs, dig out bags from one of storage cupboards and actually put some stuff in them - think I'll go and get something to eat first though as starving now - hmmmm cheese on toast me thinks :)


----------



## jennie_78

Just back from my consultant appointment. Have finally got my induction date, im going in this thurs (22nd oct). Cant wait, am so excited, but so nervous at the same time. 
Had another growth scan, and her estimated weight at the moment is 6lb, we thought it would be more due to my diabetes. They checked the cord to make sure she was getting enough nutrients, which she is. 
So ive got this afternoon, and tomorrow to finish any last min things i need to do. 
Cant believe im going to meet my little girl in the next few days :happydance:


----------



## Seraphim

Woooo jennie!!

Blondie, ok well if you are, I will too.
Blinkin cold n sore today though.
Had my pre-baby hair cut this morn, and the waterproof sheet for the bed arrived :rofl:
I must find some comfy pull on boots to see me through the winter slobbery though.


----------



## Blondie

Had my pre-baby hair cut yesterday :) Felt strange booking my next appointment for 12th December - it had to be on a saturday so DH can look after baby for a couple of hours - took a bit to get my head round the fact there will be a baby then :wacko:

Cheese on toast was scrummy - now finishing with a cup of RLT before I head upstairs to find bags to pack - though will first need to venture into garage to find a torch which will assist in my search for bags :rofl:


----------



## Seraphim

Ok Blondie, let's go do it!!

*heave*
(off sofa)


----------



## Anna1982

god i feel sick lol

and Im having some pain, not today please! I really arnt ready.


----------



## MommaBunni

Bloodsie, I want to see pictures once you're settled in! Must know where LO is going to be sleeping! :)

Ooooh, you're suppose to pack your bags before the contractions start? :dohh::haha: I keep saying I'm going to pack it each time I drop DH off at work and when he gets home, everything is still in the Target bag and my hospital bag is still empty in the closet. I'm going to be kicking myself when I have no bag to go with me!

I only have four days of work left (including today) before my leave starts!! :happydance: And we go for an appointment tomorrow! I keep having a dream we go in and I'm sent to the hospital!!! Not ready! Not ready!!

Anna, I'll keep my fingers crossed, either way for you! If you're ready, let's go! If you're not, keep bubs in there a little longer!


----------



## polaris

Well ladies, I got my date. I have been booked in for a C-section next Tuesday 27th October! I can't believe that this time next week my baby will be here! 

Felt a bit wobbly and upset after the appointment today. I think it was just a mixture of everything. Feeling like everything was out of my control, the thought of having a C-section, and just feeling that I still have so much to do and worrying if everything will be ready in time. But I'm feeling a bit better again now. 

I can't wait to meet baby but it feels very unreal!


----------



## Seraphim

Polaris :hugs:
You're entitled to a little wobble.

Well - my bag is not packed - yet.
I do know what I'm taking though.
Have separated out enough nappies, nappy bags etc, and now just have to wash and iron a few bits.

And I've sorted and put away most of the other clothes.
But both of my legs are swelling now, and I'm bloody sore.
Big struggle now. Booooooooooooo


----------



## polaris

Seraphim said:


> Polaris :hugs:
> You're entitled to a little wobble.
> 
> Well - my bag is not packed - yet.
> I do know what I'm taking though.
> Have separated out enough nappies, nappy bags etc, and now just have to wash and iron a few bits.
> 
> And I've sorted and put away most of the other clothes.
> But both of my legs are swelling now, and I'm bloody sore.
> Big struggle now. Booooooooooooo

Thanks hun. 
I have to completely repack my bag as I was hoping to be out of hospital the same day or the next day, but now I'm going to have to stay for 5 days so I'll obviously need a lot more stuff. I think it can wait till tomorrow though.


----------



## Anna1982

good luck polaris new you would go before me lol

pains have calmed down, I think I am going mad lol

9 days till the night before I go in for indcution

Ive got midwife tomorrow as well


----------



## Anna1982

what the hells my body doing to me
just been to the loo nd more pinky discharge I really dont know whats going on now


----------



## chrissie33

Polaris - how exciting that you have an actual day bubs will be here!!
Becca, congrats honey, great news!!
Anna, sorry about the confusing discharge, hope you are ok xx

Hubby has painted the nursery today as a surprise! How fab is that! We are going to sort out the furniture tomorrow so things are coming together. I still reckon Diddy is going to wait until the very last minute to come though but at least we will be prepared :)


----------



## Blondie

Oh well I didn't get round to packing bags - decided to make a cheese and potato bake for dinner instead :rofl: - oh well I have the list sorted and everything is clean and ready to be packed upstairs so it shouldn't take me too long to do it all tomorrow :rofl: - why do I know it's not going then either :rofl:

Good news about the date Polaris - it won't be long now until you have your wee baby in your arms :hugs: 

Just laughing my head off at Eastenders and labour scenes :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Rebaby

Glad the move went well bloodbinds :thumbup:

And ooooh good luck for thursday jennie, hope everything goes well :hugs:

I think you're allowed a bit of a wobble too polaris, when you said 27th i didn't even connect with that being next week...how fast has this month gone?! :wacko: Eeeeek!

I finally got to see a midwife after much much waiting around and all is okay but baby's head is still free at this stage...not even a little bit engaged :nope: i don't know why but i am a bit disappointed at that, i've been getting all these low low down twinges and period type pains etc and thought it was a positive sign that maybe the head was engaging but nope :shrug: Otherwise everything is fine though and my next appointment will be my 38 week one which just seems surreal!

Didn't get all my housework done but i'm gonna go clean the bathroom in a minute when i've finished this cuppa.

Hugs to anna...sounds like your body is giving you some real mixed signals :hugs: not long until induction day now though :thumbup:


----------



## snugglebot

Look at all these sparkler babies deciding they like october better!!! :shock: Congrats to Becca and RaeRae! :)


----------



## bloodbinds

Whoop! Wicked Raerae and Becca, all sounds good!!

Can we sparklers please stop turning into bumpkins? I won't ask again!! Lol.
And i have my bag packed  And babys moses basket and crib are all set up with there sheets and blankets and her room is ready, so i am all ready for babys appearance now! Bring it on!


----------



## Seraphim

Blondie!!

Every time I got distracted I thought 'No, get back to it, you can't go back and say you're no further' ;p

Newborn things are in the wash as I type (which is a shame, because this means OCD ironing to get them to look as cute and ready as they did)

We just had our last antenatal class, then a drink for friends bday (have a feeling that might be my last sociable evening for a while) then we cleared the spare room to be painted tomorrow. I can't wait for things to start to be going back and all set up nicely (without all the sawdust and crap we've been living with for far too long)

I just need the energy to get through til Monday or so *beg*


----------



## Anna1982

jst back from labor ward, as had yet more goey pink stuff, had a scan babys head down and huge lol
they did an intrnal and my plug (they called it muconion show) has gone completelyso hey could go into labor whenever on my own.

nice to knw i wasnt going mad


----------



## bloodbinds

Sounds good Anna! It's baby time! Lol.


Seraphim, will be nice for you to get the room sorted *sends lots of energy type vibes* - maybe that will help?? Lol.

My BIL had a dream i give birth on the 25th, and he is so set on it he has bet me £10 that baby will be here on the 25th!! Lol. Either way, i think i win! Lol.


----------



## ClaireLouise

Argh I hate my OH right now. We had a little benny just now and he just poured half his drink all over my half of the bed the prick. I'm now downstairs with my pillows & no duvet hating him. God I could just strangle the [email protected] 

I have a baby due in 2 weeks I don't need him acting like one too. Grrrrrrrr!!!!!!


----------



## Anna1982

kick his ass out lol
dh would be gbetting a bucket over his head


----------



## ClaireLouise

I just can't be bothered talking to him. Sorry girls, just wanted to vent & didn't wanna do it on facebook :)

knobrash, il fart on his toothbrush.


----------



## ClaireLouise

He's just gone, gone out the door in his car and done one. I think that's it, what am I supposed to do now?! I'm scared!!!!

4:36am edit: he's back and iv been havin really painful twinges in cervix. Going to mil now so good luck everyone xxx


----------



## snugglebot

I am excited about going to my midwife appointment and finding out of if my LO is engaging or not. I am getting lots of pelvic pressure since the weekend :happydance:


----------



## Tish Terror

Hey everyone! I am contracting regualrly every 2 minutes! tonight could be the night!


----------



## snugglebot

WOW! Good luck Tish!!


----------



## Anna1982

good luck tish

Ive got midwife today

dont think baby will be anymore more engaged, as midwife on labor ward says second babys normally dont get fuly down there till in labor


----------



## polaris

Wow loads of news from everyone!!

I guess it's getting so close to the time for a lot of us now that everything is getting very exciting!

Tish - good luck hunni, keep us updated when you can!

Anna - ooh maybe you will be before me after all!

Snugglebot - hope baby has started to engage and that's why you've been getting pressure down there.

ClaireLouise - sorry that your OH is being difficult. I hope you get things sorted out properly. I know that I keep biting my OH's head off at the moment, I think part of it is that he doesn't really realise how stressed out I feel at the moment about getting everything ready for baby, it's getting so close now it does put pressure on relationships I think.

Seraphim - glad to hear you are finally getting the house sorted out too. We have only one room left to paint upstairs and some of the woodwork, we have someone coming to measure the house for blinds today, and we finally got a skip. So we are getting there too! It will be so nice to have an end to the sawdust and plaster as you say! It's amazing how quickly stuff can get done when the pressure's on, LOL! People keep telling me to get lots of rest before Tuesday, yeah right!!! But actually I have loads of energy at the moment - I think it's just knowing that baby will be here next week and really wanting to have everything ready!

Hope everyone I've missed out is doing well!


----------



## xkirstyx

so guys only 2weeks left and still no sign of jack coming out so am away for a big bouncy walk round town with my mum and try get things going lol. xxx


----------



## moomoo

Hi guys, sorry i havent been about much! So much to do and so little time?!

How is everyone getting on? Been having loads of false alarms lately..but aparet from that nothing...still havent lost my plug :S

Anyone else from the sparklers popped yet?!


xxx


----------



## Anna1982

moomoo i idnt lose mine the first time round till i was in labor with morgan! lol my water just went at 37 weeks totally unexpected and totall without any signs!

i have lower back ache, lucky me

on a bonus midwife soon and morgans all ucked up fast asleep


----------



## Blondie

Seraphim - today will be the day I get those bags packed, the only other thing on my list is to buy some spring onions and go to pilates this evening :rofl: - I'm glad I'm not the only one who feels a bit sad when washing baby clothes as they just don't look as cute and new anymore :cry: - though bugger ironing them :rofl: - I don't do ironing :)

Baby feels really low today which is nice, not had too much heartburn for last couple of days so hoping that baby will stay down and give my stomach and lungs some respite for a wee while :)

Still got to brush and dry my hair this morning but just can't be bothered at the moment - I can't believe just how lazy I am nowadays!


----------



## bloodbinds

Clairelouise - hope you're alright, PM if you need a moan or a chat xx

Tish! Let us know how you're doing, and good luck if this is it for you!! Hehe.

I have my new mobile phone delivered today - excited! :-D


----------



## Anna1982

midwife now suspects this back ache is early labor, we shall see

no good ringing the hospital both the labor ward and ward ten are closed as full


----------



## moomoo

Thanks for that anna, i'm hoping he stays put for another week or so... lol been getting a LOT of braxton hicks..but they arent getting any more painful or any more regular??? Is anyone else taking raspberry leaf tea yet? I think this might be whats causing it? I actually quite like the taste! :S 

Is tish terror in labour? I really need to keep more of an eye out ont his thread xx


----------



## moomoo

Ooooh how exciting anna!!! xx


----------



## Anna1982

ok the pains spreading can you say oh oh!

and b loody dh in liverpool sodding miles away


----------



## Seraphim

To all those 'friends and family' who made faces, giggled, rolled their eyes and generally mocked me in my baby preparations up until now...

I really don't like you very much today, you gits!

It's all very fine and well to ask me 'Are you all set?' NOW, isn't it. 
...When I'm exhausted and fit for nothing.

**I** wanted everything to be ready by the beginning of 3rd tri, and **you** looked at me like I was mad.

I'm soooooooooo happy I listened to you now, aren't I.

Next time, keep your big ideas to yourself. Tosspot.


----------



## Blondie

Seraphim said:


> To all those 'friends and family' who made faces, giggled, rolled their eyes and generally mocked me in my baby preparations up until now...
> 
> I really don't like you very much today, you gits!
> 
> It's all very fine and well to ask me 'Are you all set?' NOW, isn't it.
> ...When I'm exhausted and fit for nothing.
> 
> **I** wanted everything to be ready by the beginning of 3rd tri, and **you** looked at me like I was mad.
> 
> I'm soooooooooo happy I listened to you now, aren't I.
> 
> Next time, keep your big ideas to yourself. Tosspot.

Here! Here! I am so glad that we have everything bought and ready to go as I just wouldn't have the energy to go shopping now at all :) I feel sorry for any of you that still have loads to do as I'm well beyond all that now :)

Right - just back from Sainsbury's, eating my lunch and then I might venture upstairs and dig out hospital bags :rofl: :rofl: - or then again I might just lie down for a nap on the sofa under my fleece blankie and leave hospital bags until tomorrow :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Seraphim

*Poke tongue out harshly at Blondie*

The furniture I was expecting this week, i have now been told, will be here next thursday :growlmad: And the brick tiles to finish the chimney in the kitchen (which should have arrived on monday) should be here 'before the weekend. The surveyor who didn't return my call last thursday, and said yday he would call this morning, hasn't called yet - and I am really about ready to rip someone a new arsehole.

I reeeeeeeeeeeally need to get these things done and dusted so I can rest. I'm knackered :(


----------



## Oushka

Just a quick visit as this week is turning into a right horrible one...

Ended up in L&D on the monitor last night as bubs didnt move a muscle from lunchtime until I got sick of the worry, after hours of trying anything & everything to get her moving - all was fine, showing contractions every 30 mins or so... not strong (thankfully - Ill explain shortly) and the reason I hadnt felt her move is because she is all but 1/5 engaged and has turned her back to the otherside!

Anyway, I dont think I updated re: my little nephew yesterday, but he was doing well, had been taken off the ventilator and was taking his mothers milk - until last night. :cry:
He has double pneumonia, the surgery to his oesophagus (sp) has failed and he is a very poorly little man. 
My mum called me an hour ago in utter distress, waiting for my dad to rush home from work so they can be with my brother & SiL at the hospital - Im heading over to parents house to meet my little sisters from school and sort out tea and bedtime - so my bubs better stay put for a few more days! :cry:
I _never_ thought Id be wishing her to wait... We've been actively encouraging her to make an appearance (RLT, EPO, :sex: and lots of walking) and now Im almost begging her to stay put.

The outlook for nephew isnt good atm - he needs surgery to fix the problem but with double pneumonia they are struggling to keep him stable enough. :cry: He cant loose the fight now, I cant find any words for my brother & SiL. Nothing seems the right thing.

I am just in pieces. Feeling selfish and I cant even cry... I care soooo much but for some odd reason Im unable to show it. Im such a bitch.


----------



## Seraphim

Oush, it's so natural for you to isolate yourself emotionally from what's going on with your nephew. It's far too scary to be considering when you're so close to delivering your own little one.

You are doing AMAZINGLY well providing the support you are already - ESPECIALLY when things are far from easy for you and your own.

Keep hubby close and just be kind to yourself.
Big :hugs:


----------



## bloodbinds

Seraphim said:


> To all those 'friends and family' who made faces, giggled, rolled their eyes and generally mocked me in my baby preparations up until now...
> 
> I really don't like you very much today, you gits!
> 
> It's all very fine and well to ask me 'Are you all set?' NOW, isn't it.
> ...When I'm exhausted and fit for nothing.
> 
> **I** wanted everything to be ready by the beginning of 3rd tri, and **you** looked at me like I was mad.
> 
> I'm soooooooooo happy I listened to you now, aren't I.
> 
> Next time, keep your big ideas to yourself. Tosspot.


:rofl: I think i love you! Lol.



And Oushka, you poor thing, you are not a bitch at all! People who emotional stress etc in different ways. I'm hoping for the best for your nephew, and pray that he will be ok.


----------



## Blondie

Oushka - :hugs: , I'm not surprised you are a bit of a wreck at the moment, it's hard enough trying to prepare for the birth of your first child as it is without what is going on with your nephew :hugs: Just try and take it one day at a time and don't let yourself get too upset about - if you are struggling to show emotion it's probably because your body and your emotions are trying to protect you and your baby from too much stress :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Rebaby

Oh oushka, you're not selfish at all, far from it. It's only natural that you're cocooning yourself a little from everything that is going on right now- it would be a lot for anyone to handle, nevermind when you're due any day now yourself :hugs: I have everything crossed for your little nephew, i hope he can pull through, it must be so hard for everyone in your family right now.

Hugs to clairelouise :hugs: not sure what's going on with you and your OH now hun, but i hope he's not being a knob, and that you're feeling better about things.

Good luck tish, if you are in labour! And thinking of you as well anna.

Phew i think that's everyone's big news covered?

Had a bit of mad cleaning day today and hoped that would mean that once we were 'on a roll' so to speak that OH would agree to put the last remaining touches to the nursery (paint the windowsill, hang the curtains, put the lampshade up, nothing major) but he is so laid back it's untrue. His attitude is "It's not sleeping in there for the first 6 months anyway so why rush?!" :dohh: He doesn't seem to 'get' nesting at all! :nope:


----------



## Blondie

Right well babies hospital bag is now packed and ready and 90% of my hospital bag is sitting in a neat pile in the nursery waiting to be put in a bag :) Slowly but surely getting there - now I just need to heave myself upstairs, get changed and head off to pilates :wacko:


----------



## twists183

Dear Oushka,

It is normal to be emotionally detached, try not to be to hard on yourself. If anything happens you'll feel a variety of emotions that are going to make you realise how all too human you are so keep strong.

As for the preparation ladies - congrats! I too am 'all set' going to finish work on Friday then go to town for my last dribs and drabs for my hospital bag. Looking forward to washing all of babies things too so it's all ready and tidy but I've plenty of time now and nothing else topping the list - booh to all those that 'rolled their eyes' at me when I was being so organised before.

Unlike most of you ladies though I'm due the last day of November so feel a little bit spoilt for time :)


----------



## Tish Terror

Hi all! I went to the hospital last night and they said that i am 3 cm dilated and contracting very regularly (duh! lol) but they said my labor will be long and slow up til the pushing part which should be fast and furious. HAZAAH! Easy labor vibes! So now I am up and about. May go into town and walk and christmas shop a bit to keep things moving! =)


----------



## Seraphim

You see I can't imagine labour shopping as opposed to wanting to punch people...


----------



## bloodbinds

Ohh, exciting Tish! Let us know if there is any progress!


I put up the cot today, i know she won't use it for about 6 months, but i like to have everything ready.

TIME TO GO INTO LABOUR METHINKS!

Bring on the baby vibes, lol.


----------



## Seraphim

Crazy foo!
Come help sort my life out - I have plenty of stuff needs doing.
Shit shit shit day.
Wankers.


----------



## bloodbinds

Ahh, you're the crazy one! I love it! What would i do without my daily dose of you? Lol.
I will come help you sort out your life, keep my mind off the boredom of mine! Lol.
What needs doing?


----------



## Seraphim

Thisevening, I will mostly be making curtains.

(I now hate all interior textiles... after 21 washing machine cycles to dye 3 sofas, plus drying, ironing, and fighting to get back on... plus 4 pairs of curtains already made...I'm supposed to be tiling the chimney breast in the kitchen, but the fuskers have lost my delivery)


----------



## MommaBunni

I'm going to tackle you, Seraphim, and not let go until you're feeling better. 
Or, I could hop a flight and come help you out.

Tish-keep us updated! I hope the labor isn't too long!

So, I had my appointment today. Got swabbed to check a few things and a vaginal exam. First time ever during this pregnancy that the exam caused me to bleed some afterwards, I about fainted on the toilet when I saw!
But good news, I'm 40% effaced and 1cm dialted! Not a huge deal, but it made me excited to know that LO is working on getting the hell out of me!


----------



## polaris

Seraphim - I feel your pain! It's horrible still being so hectic when we are so close to giving birth. Especially things that are out of your control, like waiting for people to show up and they don't. Somebody was supposed to be coming out to measure the house for blinds this afternoon and they never showed up or phoned or anything. I just really really really want everything to be ready - I know rationally that baby won't notice if various bits and pieces are still not finished, but at the very least I need the dust to be over and done with!!

Oushka - my heart goes out to you and also to your family. I really hope that your little nephew pulls through. As others have said, it's not surprising that it's hard to show your feelings at the moment as it is probably the only way to protect yourself and baby a bit from being overwhelmed by it all. It's a horrible situation for anyone to know how to react, but especially when you are so close to your due date.

Anna and Tish - keep us updated!!

Blondie - well done on the progress with the hospital bag! I still have to repack mine seeing that I'm going to be in hospital for longer than I had hoped.

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## jennie_78

Awww im so nervous, gotta be at the hosital at 8am for induction. Doubt i will get much sleep tonight. 

Just wanted to wish u all luck with the rest of your pregnancies :hugs: cant believe next tim e i log on i will have my baby :happydance:


----------



## Seraphim

Oh Jennie good luck - I hope meeting LO is perfect for you :hugs:


----------



## MsEmski

Ooo!! Good luck (and by the time you read this... CONGRATS!!).

Hope everyone else is doing well with their daily battles with life (!). I'm excited as I got my homebirthing kit today. I opened it all and got disturbed at the size of the aminio hook.. Eek!


----------



## bloodbinds

Good Luck Jen, enjoy it! (lol)


I ordered a new mobile phone yesterday, recieved it today and it was rubbish, couldn't get signal in my flat anywhere, so have sent it back. I don't want anything less than perfect! Lol.

I think i might be slowly going crazy and need a hobby fast, something to keep my mind off baby's arrival... hmmm. Any ideas?


----------



## MsEmski

Perhaps hat making? I've been toting with the idea as it's the only thing that'll (hopefully) fit me afterwards and that I can dress myself in without a Herculean effort


----------



## Anna1982

well im still hurting
i went and got checked out and nothing, cervix closed

so I dont understand Tuesday night had a poper internal that took a while by a proper doc told plug etc gone

wednesday night junior doc second exam told cervix closed

iM SO CONFUSED!!!!!

What the ells going on

the midwife was crap not interested and all she did was moan about shifts

Im not ringing them again till my waters go or till the night before induction which is a hell of a way off


----------



## polaris

Good luck Jennie - hope it all goes really well for you!


----------



## Oushka

Good luck Jennie! 

No news on little nephew, he came out of surgery last night & was back in NICU. Waiting for mum to call & update us, he mobile is off atm.

Hubbie came home from work last night and grounded me a little - I think I got myself all over worked and upset and he reminded me I have him & the (step) kids and all our friends (who arn't much use as none are the kiddy types and seem to be scared away by my bulging belly!) but they are here for us all the same.

I decided to be pro-active and think happy thoughts, started making a silly crossstitch thing for nephew's wall for when he comes home and its helped me focus on brighter things.

Im so sorry to go on... Im usually such a bright & glass half full person.

Have midwife today, hoping she will tell me that all of these pains are doing something more - my pelvis is aching, a new thing since yesterday so that should be a sign of progress?! 

Its our 1st wedding anniversary on 24th (sat) so Im keeping my fingers x that Im either in proper labour or get some relief from the pains so we can celebrate properly.


----------



## bloodbinds

Well at least you've got some things to keep your mind off it oushka, you don't want to make yourself too upset or worked up *hugs*

And sorry to hear that Anna :-/ when is your induction date again?


----------



## Anna1982

Ive to be at the hospital at 7am on the 30th, seems for ever away, though really a week today we will be going to my in laws to settle morgan in


----------



## caitlenc

Hey ladies, I haven't been in here for awhile, and still have to catch up on recent posts, but wanted to say hi to all my sparklers!:winkwink:


So, girls, I went to my OB yesterday (I now have to go once a week, what about you?). Anyway, everything looked good, and they did my Strep B swab, and then he checked my cervix. Apparently I am 1cm dialated and 30% effaced. It doesn't necessarily mean anything, but he said it was a good sign for a first pregnancy, and it hopefully means I'll go on time. He also said if I ended up needing to be induced, it is much easier when the woman has already started dialating.

But the cutest thing was when I told DH I was 1cm, and he goes "OMG, does that mean you're in labor?" and got all excited. Bless.


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hi ladies i just want to say, not long to go now for u guys, and i wish u the best of luck with ur babies :hugs:

x X x


----------



## bloodbinds

Mommy2Kian said:


> Hi ladies i just want to say, not long to go now for u guys, and i wish u the best of luck with ur babies :hugs:
> 
> x X x

Aw, thank you! *hugs* Really nice of you to drop in as well  How are you doing? xx


----------



## Blondie

Just back from town and stocked up on RLT, clary sage oil and some evening primrose oil - a little bit longer and baby eviction will be in full swing :rofl:

I am so impatient to see my little baby now - so excited :)


----------



## bloodbinds

Lol, already taking my RLT, clary sage oil and evening primrose capsules have been ordered and hopefully be with me soon, anything that might help things along!! Lol.


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hi bloodbinds, im just glad we are getting closure soon :hugs: xXx


----------



## Seraphim

ok someone tell me whats the deal with RLT and clarey sage etc eh?


----------



## Oushka

Mommy2Kian said:


> Hi bloodbinds, im just glad we are getting closure soon :hugs: xXx

:hugs: My thoughts are with you M2K.

Blondie - only a month to go! Im addicted to RLT (with a teeny bit of honey) now tho :blush: trying to limit myself to 3 cups a day... but I usually refill the mug with water & ahve a weaker tea until the teabag is clear :rofl:

MW appt this afternoon - I explained how stress (nephew) and lack of sleep (contractions) are doing me in... she offered to examine me & did quite a vigourous internal... having some cramping but nothing more intense than usual, not getting excited. Im getting the feeling Ill be here to the very end!
Still at 2/3cms and 100% effaced - and was surprised Im still bumbling along.

Waiting for hubbie to get home from work to attempt some :sex: tho Im not feeling so amourous atm... MW said it might be beneficial.
Im also trying the 'sods law' angle... its our 1st wedding anniversary on Saturday & I havnt bought a card or finished the gift yet. So I have a busy morning planned as also have to get pet supplies in. 

And... Step-son has swine flu :dohh: thankfully he hasnt been near us since Sunday, has tamiflu and lives with his mum. Hubbie has had to explain that altho we had a family day out planned for this Sunday, it is now cancelled and we'll see them all in a week or so.
I also got a call from GP surgery this morning, offering the swine flu vaccine - I declined. Id rather not risk getting ill so close to due date and I have always had a reaction to the regular flu vaccine so havnt had that in 3 years - and have been oddly flu-free since!


----------



## polaris

Mommy2Kian said:


> Hi ladies i just want to say, not long to go now for u guys, and i wish u the best of luck with ur babies :hugs:
> 
> x X x

It's really nice of you to think of us. I hope that you are doing OK. You are a strong woman, :hug:


----------



## Oushka

Seraphim said:


> ok someone tell me whats the deal with RLT and clarey sage etc eh?

RLT is a uterine tonic - its known to 'tone' the uterus & help contractions be more efficient. It is also thought to assist the uterus to reduce to normal size again quicker after birth. 
I drink it as it makes me feel pro-active and its yummy.
Its thought to be beneficial during pregancy and before/afterwards too.

Clary sage helps to focus your mind and some say it helps with the pain of labour.
Its relaxing and I love the smell. I dont think it does anything to 'induce' but can help regulate contractions. 
So far its done bugger all for my contractions but I have become somewhat addicted to bathing in it (4 drops with milk in my bath) every night and it leaves me feeling all warm & cosy and Im sure I would sleep soooo well afterwards if only the niggles didnt start again as soon as I got comfy in bed!
I also occassionally put some on a cotton ball and pplace it on the radiator - but only once my hubbie is asleep as it keeps him awake. 
And I add it to grapeseed oil and hubbie rubs it on my lower back & bump so I can smell it and get a rub as well. :)


----------



## bloodbinds

Well i've heard all sorts about clary sage - my sister had one bath with it, put 6 drops in, and the next day she went into labour (2 weeks early) same with her second LO as well. And if you google it you get all sorts of rumours about people going into labour with clary sage - of course there is no proof, it could all just be coincidence, but anything is worth a try!! Lol.


----------



## Oushka

bloodbinds said:


> Well i've heard all sorts about clary sage - my sister had one bath with it, put 6 drops in, and the next day she went into labour (2 weeks early) same with her second LO as well. And if you google it you get all sorts of rumours about people going into labour with clary sage - of course there is no proof, it could all just be coincidence, but anything is worth a try!! Lol.

Thats why I keep bathing in it (oh & I love the smell)... but so far its done nothing for me. :shrug: Then I googled it a bit more & it said that it doesnt actually induce so maybe only assists if already about to go?!


----------



## MommaBunni

caitlenc said:


> Hey ladies, I haven't been in here for awhile, and still have to catch up on recent posts, but wanted to say hi to all my sparklers!:winkwink:
> 
> 
> So, girls, I went to my OB yesterday (I now have to go once a week, what about you?). Anyway, everything looked good, and they did my Strep B swab, and then he checked my cervix. Apparently I am 1cm dialated and 30% effaced. It doesn't necessarily mean anything, but he said it was a good sign for a first pregnancy, and it hopefully means I'll go on time. He also said if I ended up needing to be induced, it is much easier when the woman has already started dialating.
> 
> But the cutest thing was when I told DH I was 1cm, and he goes "OMG, does that mean you're in labor?" and got all excited. Bless.

We could have had a freaky friday moment as that's how my appointment went too yesterday! I'm 1cm and 40% and hoping that when we go next week, that I'm a little more open! It's so exciting!!! :happydance:


----------



## jenny82

HelloooO! Never really posted in this thread, but I am a November sparkler so howdy :)

Had such an awful, awful day. Cried to too many people - tutor, OH, mum, aunties. Aunties were lovely though - they gave me lots of comforting words and then started telling horrific birth stories to take my mind off my stress. It kinda worked as I was laughing/horrified by the end...

May be on proper maternity next week though, which I'm starting to look forward to! 5 weeks of cleaning, cooking and reading to ease me into motherhood...whoop!


----------



## Anna1982

i am so fed up and tired

Morgan woke up screaming 30 mins ago, hes teething, getting his back teeth. So hes all calpoled up and has had another bottle, hes stop crying and is happily playing. No sign of any more sleep happening for either of us tonight

Still nothing happening baby wise, still getting the lower back ache but nothing more.

Ive had three baths in clary sage the last few days. Has really helps me sleep, maybe not longer but deeper lol

well today may be busy, dh has been fofered a new job but the papaerwork needs to be abck within seven days and the postal strikes on. so its off to dhl to spend £11 to post a letter! We are exstatic he got the new job though it means I can either go back to work part time in a year or not at all.

my parents and my brothers family all go to florida the early hours of saturday, so there goes my support network for week days lol, totally my fault as i booked the trip and i was meant to be goin too lol

ahh well


----------



## Tish Terror

hey ladies... well I have good news and bad news... good news: I am in active labor. 4cm dilated and 100% effaced. Bad news: i've been in labor for over 96 hours. luckily it has been slow and light labor that is just gradually dilating my cervix but the doctor keeps sending me back home.

Tonight in the hospital they gave me 2 shots and a pill to stop my contractions so I could get some rest...
The medication only made the contractions more intense and closer together...
I want to push her out already!


----------



## lou1979

good luck tish!!! xx


----------



## Szaffi

Good luck Tish


----------



## Anna1982

good luck tish

so polaris or tish next then ladies


----------



## bloodbinds

Ohh poor tish!! Let us know how your doing hun, hopefully LO will make an appearance soon! Lol.

Today i'm going to start my pregnancy scrap book/memory book type thing. Only thing i can think of that will keep me busy! Lol. I need to keep my mind off the fact i want baby here now! Lol.


----------



## RaeRae

Good luck girls!!!!


----------



## snugglebot

Good luck Tish! I hope either baby gets a move on or you get some rest.


----------



## Anna1982

well im hurting

dare not call hospital to see what it could be lol as i dont wanna be laughed at!

have a burning back and it just doesnt feel right, have tightenings too, are my braxton hicks out to get me


----------



## Oushka

Good luck Tish. I can sympathise with the 96 hours as mine got quite unbearable for 3 days over the weekend and altho Im dialating - its very slow progress!

Mine have all but stopped now tho :( So Im fairly sure Im not anywhere near.


----------



## Blondie

Right well hospital bags now packed :happydance: - apart from a t-shirt for husband which he can pack himself seeing as I've done the rest :rofl:

Off down to Nottingham in the morning to see my little sister and get some bump photos done by her so will be fitting the car seat and putting hospital bags in the car boot just to be on the safe side :wacko: - somehow it's all starting to feel very real now, though I just want to get next Thursday out of the way first seeing as DH will be away overnight - after that then I'll be doing everything possible to start the eviction process :)


----------



## bloodbinds

Ohh, i don't know if i'm doing a silly thing :-/

Because i've moved into my new flat (yay) It's a new area, i wasn't going to bother swapping hospitals/doctors because it would mean getting to know new midwives and a new hospital etc

But then everyone has been telling me to swap, because the hospital is a lot closer, so is the docs etc and will be a lot easier for me as my other midwives arent going to bother coming all the way here to see me at my house.

So i have booked an appointment for later on this afternoon at my new docs and going to get registared with them.

Do you think that was stupid to do so far along?


----------



## xkirstyx

- bloods my mw told me i had to change docs coz its alot easyer when i comes to home visits the mw hasnt got as far to go. 

well i got told im anemic yest and my levels need to go back to norm b4 i go in2 labour! i only have 12days to go!!!!! so thats me on my 6weeks on iron tablets! was getting pains and twinges all morning but calmed down now just getting bad pains in my back :( cant wait to meet my baby jack!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Rebaby

Thinking of you tish :hugs: hope things are speeding up a little for you.

I don't think it's daft of you to change bloods, i think i'd probably do the same thing to be honest as it's so much easier when everything is on your doorstep :thumbup:

I have had a couple of crying fits this week, seemingly over "nothing" except in truth i think it's just a couple of things catching up with me, like my horrible horrible reflux and the fact i am absolutely huge and the fact that my FIL has been arsing around about buying the cot and it's had me all stressed...

Basically, OH's dad and stepmum said from the very beginning they wanted to buy us one of the "big" items. Now way back in May we went to the Babyshow and saw the arm's reach co-sleeper bedside crib, which you can use from day one instead of a moses basket. We loved it so asked if they'd like to get us that and they agreed.

I wasn't expecting them to order it there and then but i figured as summer drew to a close they would be thinking about it...well we went down to visit them in August and no, they hadn't ordered it, and in fact they wanted to show us another (completely different) cot they had seen that they thought we might like. Well we looked at it, and it was fine but not what we wanted so we told them we'd still prefer the co-sleeper so they said okay and that was that.

A month ago when we hadn't heard anything more about it all OH was on the phone with his dad and i asked him to mention it, as i was getting a bit worried, and OH's dad says "what's she panicking for, you've got 7 weeks left yet"...so fine, i think, they haven't got it yet, but they're keeping track of when i am due and surely they'll order it soon? NO! Had a telephone call from OH's dad earlier this week saying they had seen ANOTHER COMPLETELY DIFFERENT COT they liked online and would we like to take a look at it?! :growlmad: How about- no!!! We know which cot we want and if you don't buy it RIGHT NOW we'll go out and get it ourselves instead!!! (That was basically what i said, but only to OH, not to his dad)

Now i know this probably makes me sound like an evil cow since they're paying for it, but we've given them so many opportunities to back out, like "If it's too much money for you how about you buy us this other thing instead" but they have insisted they want to get it every time. So why not get on with it then?! :shrug: Basically i think they don't like our choice and have been shopping for a cot they would prefer instead...forgetting it's not their bloody baby!

Anyway after much "discussion" about why exactly it had to be this specific crib, they finally ordered it and it arrived today :happydance: I am over the moon, but it has left both me and OH with a funny sort of feeling about it all and wishing we had just bought it ourselves after all the hassle :wacko:

Anyway that's enough from me! I know some of you ladies have far huger issues right now, i just had to get it all off my chest!

Hugs all round :hugs:


----------



## bloodbinds

Well, i have good news and i have bad news. The good news is, i have the FITTEST DOCTOR EVER, the bad news is he's seen me with my top off and asked me to wee into a cup. Hmm.


Ah, Rebaby, i would have been exactly the same! There was no need for them to keep delaying it! And i like to have things sorted the sooner the better, at least you have it now!


----------



## Anna1982

Im a little bit scared that Im in early labor
I had buring middle back ache this morning, had a bath and it stayed
had a nap for two hours and now its burning in my low back with pains coming and going, not extreme pain but uncomfy, tightenings coming round the front

so trying to persevere to see how painfull this gets before i call for advice


----------



## polaris

Anna1982 said:


> Im a little bit scared that Im in early labor
> I had buring middle back ache this morning, had a bath and it stayed
> had a nap for two hours and now its burning in my low back with pains coming and going, not extreme pain but uncomfy, tightenings coming round the front
> 
> so trying to persevere to see how painfull this gets before i call for advice

Oh my goodness Anna - looks like you could easily go before me after all! Keep an eye on things and see how they progress over the next little while. As you say, you can always ring up and describe your symptoms and ask for an expert opinion.


----------



## Anna1982

what makes me think it is is the buring sensation that peaks, i seem to remember it


----------



## MommaBunni

So, DH and I stayed up all night arguing. Then argued the whole car ride to his work. I spent my time crying last night and crying at work all day. He refused to listen to me and keeps attacking me (verbally). I'm just tired and fed up with it. LO is almost here and this is the last thing I need. 
I don't know why he is so angry at me and when I ask, he says he isn't. I'm just feeling really low and blue right now and I got so worked up, I've had signs of early labor. 
I just.... UGH.... Need a hug and for him to listen and to take back the mean comment of, "Why don't you just divorce me?" So stupid. *sigh* I'm going to go take a nice, long shower and try to relax before he's out of work in three hours. 

Thanks for listening ladies. I'm just very sad and needed to vent as my best friend has flow cross country for the time being and I have nobody else to talk to here. :(


----------



## Seraphim

Big :hugs: to all of you.

Fingers crossed Anna & Tish... maybe we might have some 'sparkler twins' soon?? ;)

Bloods, time for a secret phone snap of dr love for us girlies to check him out ;p

Rebaby - so glad you got your crib, I don't know what it is with the stupid beeps. We just bought our own in the end. I really don't understand, but it seems a common problem :shrug:

I've been crying and hissy for days now, seems like everyone is just being stupid/late/annoying. I'm bloody sore and tired, so not surprising I guess.

Nearly there.

... Momma :hugs: It really is just very hard work all round now, give him a big smooch when he gets home and just focus on the good. xxx


----------



## polaris

Mommabunni - have a big hug from me, you sound like you need it. Sounds like everything is really stressful at the moment, maybe hubby is feeling the stress of the impending new arrival and it's coming out in arguing and anger. I think it is hard for dads too, but that doesn't help when we are feeling insecure and hormonal and just want reassurance and comfort. Don't know if that makes any sense at all reading back over it, hope it does. I hope you and hubby get things sorted out and can stop fighting so you can both support each other more.


----------



## bloodbinds

Mommabunni - *hugs* Write him a little note, telling him you love him and are so stressed at the moment with baby almost here, that you dont want to argue and you just want a hug and need him to be there for you - men cant resist a woman who needs them. Hope you two will be ok.

Anna - Ahhh! Scary! Keep us updated!

Seraphim - He's quite young and cool actually so i think he might be ok with me taking a pic of him. I did clock on that he wasn't wearing a ring though, and i did casually mention that i'm single, lol. I also mentioned that i had a bad back and it was possibly because how big my boobs had gotten - lol. I have no shame! Hehe.


----------



## Seraphim

bloodbinds said:


> Seraphim - He's quite young and cool actually so i think he might be ok with me taking a pic of him. I did clock on that he wasn't wearing a ring though, and i did casually mention that i'm single, lol. I also mentioned that i had a bad back and it was possibly because how big my boobs had gotten - lol. I have no shame! Hehe.

:rofl: Huzzeh!!

Love it ;)


----------



## Anna1982

im still sat here scared to call ward, called them earlyer
they said to stay home as contractions not regular
and to wait here till they started to get regular or if they became double over painfull

well theyre starting to come every 15 minutes, not mind numbing painfull but very uncomfy

so who knows


----------



## ClaireLouise

Oh anna how exciting!! Don't be afraid to call the ward for advice! Are u all set for the hospital if you need to go soon? What are u doing to keep occupied through your contractions? I have this image of me popping me Lee Evans DVD on to take my mind of it but I know il prob be winging down the phone to the MIL! Haha

keep us updated, make a live thread!! Xxx


----------



## Anna1982

well i called them just now and theyre not interested at all, she was really catty and said "oh you were in at the weekend, your not 37 eeks yet and theyre inducing you as early as possible, so dont call again till your in excrutiating pain"

so Im sat here in pain granted not excrutiating, but it hurts and in tears cos they think Im a time waster

not oh maybe shes scared because shes been told to go in as soon as anything starts because of the group b strep drip

what else can i do


----------



## ClaireLouise

What a bitch!! Do you have an on call midwife you can ring? Or a midwife centre? They should be reassuring you not makig you feel like a time waster *hugs*

how u planning on getting to the hospital Hun anyways? Who is going with you?


----------



## Anna1982

husband will take me when the time comes and we will drop our son off at his grandmas on the way

Im just really fed up

she said to go get some painkillers, well Im on 8 co codamol a day due to spd as it is! so what else she want me to do

I can see me going in too late to get any pain relief or have the two drips at this rate, as now I wil triple check before ever calling them again


----------



## ClaireLouise

Try a warm bath and get OH to help with back rubs etc. If you really don't feel right though sweets I'd get back on the phone (or get OH to ring) and make sure they're aware of your situation re strep b & medication etc. 

I know words can't help Hun and it's all easier said than done. Keep timing those contractions. Poor you, but you could be meeting LO very soon! Xxx


----------



## bloodbinds

OW!

I am in soooooo much pain.

I've had backache for about 3 weeks now, but it's been that dull, achy pain which is more of an annoyance really.

And then this morning, it took me 12 minutes to get out of my bed because i couldn't move from the pain of it! Now i'm sitting here feeling crippled as every action i make causes a sharp pain in my upper back/side.

I really don't know what to do and am almost in tears because of it. I hope this isn't hurting baby :-(


----------



## snugglebot

:hugs: Anna

I was going to give you some advice about reducing anxiety to help with the pain, but seriously who am I? never been through it yet myself. :dohh:

I just hope things calm down for you and bubs sake.


----------



## jem_5500

hey gorgeous ladies I am going to try and catch up with everything today where has the week gone?! 

Anna hop eyour doing ok and Dizzy hope you are to will try again and chat later!!!

Oli has yet again decided to wake up for a feed as I sit down with the laptop and cuppa :D

Hope the rest are ok and will try again later xxxx


----------



## bloodbinds

Oops. Turns out my back pain is actually contractions and i'm in early labour >_< crazy!


----------



## MommaBunni

bloodbinds said:


> Oops. Turns out my back pain is actually contractions and i'm in early labour >_< crazy!

OMGoodness, wow! Could we soon have another little sparkler?! :happydance:

Keep us updated Bloodsie!!


----------



## MommaBunni

Anna, I hope you're doing okay and that you got in touch with another midwife, she just sounds awful. You're much more patient than I. I would have reported about her after that, doesn't seem right or fair and she could treat another woman that way as well. We're pregnant and scared, no reason to make any of us feel worse! :hugs:


----------



## Seraphim

bloodbinds said:


> Oops. Turns out my back pain is actually contractions and i'm in early labour >_< crazy!

Nooooooooooo, it's not allowed!!!!! :shock:

I don't want to be hearing the word 'early' :nope:


----------



## Oushka

Ooh Bloods, I hope youre ok :)

Its our 1st wedding anniversary today so far we've been to B&Q and spent an hour in the Orange store upgrading my phone to be told that it wont allow it for another week... joy. Hour wasted and have to go back next week to finish the upgrade.

Going out for an indian this evening, I dont usually have anything spicy but wondering if I should in the hope of kickstarting things? :shrug: 
Whats nice & spicy? I usually have boring things like Korma or similar... 

Bubs has dropped, I was in agony last night as she navigated her way further into my pelvis and so far today Ive a lot of pain too. Back ache etc as usual and some cramping tho not like last weekend.

I am so ready to meet bubs - pregnancy has not been kind to me (except for a strange lack of stretchmarks! - for which Im grateful!).

:hugs: to all.


----------



## Seraphim

Oush, have a madras, get hubby to take photos for us ;)


----------



## Rebaby

Ah thanks for the support ladies, i really had it up to here with the whole cot fiasco but wasn't sure if it was me overeacting with all my hormones at this late stage, or if the in-laws were genuinely being annoying arseholes...think it's possibly a combination of the two!?! Anyway the cot is HERE and built (although not attached to the bed yet) so drama over :thumbup:

Sorry you got such a snotty cow on the phone anna :hugs: i was told to call asap when i think i'm in labour because of the group b strep too, and it is a big fear of mine that they'll be thinking "silly woman why is she calling us this early?!" :nope: But they're meant to be there to reassure and offer advice, not make you feel worse surely :shrug:

How are you feeling today mommabunni? Sending you big hugs :hugs:

I can't believe we could have another sparkler-bumpkin on the way bloods!!! :happydance: Hope everything is going well. I took OH to work earlier and did the food shopping but am now back in bed on the laptop eating battenburg :cloud9:


----------



## xkirstyx

:hugs: poor you anna she sounds like a right bitch! i would just turn up at hosp and demand to be seen lol am a sucker wen it comes to pain!

OMG BLOODS!!!!!!! ur not aloud ur bubs out yet! im ment to go b4 youuuuu!!!!! hehe hope your ok xxxxx

i hope i dont have long to go! i have a sudden burst of eergy so now is the best time lol.


----------



## MommaBunni

Rebaby said:


> How are you feeling today mommabunni? Sending you big hugs :hugs:

Thanks Rebaby. I'm feeling a bit better today, we had a talk yesterday and he apologized and asked if we wouldn't fight anymore. :thumbup:

I'm having loads of back aches and cramps today and just spent two hours cleaning the kitchen and living room, washing bubs clothes and I'm about to eat lunch then work on my bedroom, as LO will be there for awhile and it's a pig pen in there!

Glad you're doing better too! :hugs:


----------



## Rebaby

Oooh sounds like somebody is nesting! :thumbup:

I'm glad you're feeling better anyway and that things are better with you and your OH :hugs:

I have decided to stop pigging out and get out of bed now and i am going to have a bounce on my birthing ball and do my natal hypnotherapy cd before it's x-factor time! :happydance:


----------



## bloodbinds

Update! 

Ohhhh my god this labour thing is painful!!! Getting all the pains in my back so we think baby is back to back! Even though i was told two weeks ago she was in a perfect position?? What ever that means.

Pains aren't long enough yet for me to go into hospital though i'm on the phone to the midwife every 5 minutes! Lol. We're not certain which hospital i'm supposed to be going to, my new one or my old one?! As apprently my details have been taken off old hospital but haven't been given to new hospital yet?! Ridiculous! Lol.

Anyway, i am pacing around my flat with a tens machine and a glass of milk, praying these pains either stop or get longer so i can just have the damn baby! Lol. Think it's going to be a longgggg night though as my waters haven't even broken!

Send me water type breaking thoughts girls! It might get me somewhere! Lol. xx


----------



## Rebaby

Oooh i am excited for you. Hope things start to speed up a bit- "water breaking" thoughts coming your way!!!! :thumbup: :haha:

Good luck!


----------



## Rebaby

Just had some worrying news from my grandma- my cousin who is also pregnant has been admitted to hospital today in premature labour and with symptoms of swine flu :( I don't know her exact dates but i think she's around 23 weeks so just on the viability borderline.

No one is allowed to visit until they know for sure what is causing her symptoms (shivering, fever etc) so no one really knows what is going on and everyone is feeling very helpless. We do know that she is definitely contracting though, and her OH is with her. I just hope they can work out the problem and treat it asap and delay her labour for as long as possible...


----------



## Anna1982

rebaby hope all goes well with your cousin

bloodbinds, you lucky lady Im sat here with the same back ache as yesterday not ringing the hospital lol

luckily I have a suprise consultant appointment tuesday morning, so im going to tell him straight exactly what i think of that midwife and that i believe Im being treat as second class!!

Im so fed up


----------



## KJunkie

bloodbinds - I am so jealous! Haha. We are supposed to be due on the same day! Looks like your little gal is going to be nicer than my boy!! Haha. Good luck girly!


----------



## chrissie33

Gosh lots happening in here the last few days!! So many people having their babies early... I just know I am going to still be here when baby is overdue... stubborn child I have here!!

Hospital bag ready, going to put in the car tomorrow just in case. Nursery decorated and cot and dresser built. We have guests for the weekend but once they have gone home, I will be able to put baby things away properly and start on our bedroom which is currently home to all the junk from the nursery and spare room.....

I am torn between wanting baby to be here and panicing about all the things left to do.

Seraphim - I have to say how much I admire you! I have been reading the last few weeks how calm you have been with all the work you have had done to the house and think you have every right to get annoyed at being let down so close to the baby coming..... 

Bloodbinds, very excited for you honey, hope you are ok though.

Tish - hope you are doing ok honey, perhaps you have already met your little girl now :)

Rebaby - I think you were fully justified in being cross, but thankfully they got there in the end eh!

Kirsty -sorry about the anemia hun, hope it is sorted before bubs comes.

Anna - what a rude cow that mw was! Its a good thing you are a calm person - she should be seriously reprimanded!!!

Clairelouise - hope things are better with OH now, men can be total arses sometimes!!

Mommabunni - good to know you patched it up - things have been EXACTLY the same here and reading your post made me feel better that it is not just me!!

Sorry if I have missed anyone, there was a lot to catch up on!!

Anyone heard from Dizzymoo??

Jem - honey, so glad things are going well with Oli, time to change your status as your a mummy now :) Lucky you!!

Rae - loving the avatar honey, you have 2 beautiful children!!


----------



## ClaireLouise

Thank you sweet pea, I am much better now. I have been suffering with preggo insomnia, not getting to sleep til 5am, waking up at 8am then a nap at 4pm. Makes us feel more emotional and i think things just got on top of me (& OH being naughty but we all sorted now :) )

So thank u ladies, I'm so glad I have this place to vent every now and again, get advice, feel reassured and knowing I'm not alone. I really cant thank u ladies enough and will be sad to leave 3rd Tri :(

just a gushy few paras from me, you're all fab girlies, hope all our Sparklers are feeling ok, can't wait for more news on the babies that are impatient and are wanting to be October bumpkins :)

mwah & hugsies xxx


----------



## snugglebot

Good luck bloodbinds!!

Rababy - hope they can stop your cousin's labour and get her well. :hug:


----------



## MommaBunni

Chrissie- Hope things are going well for you and OH too. It must be the stress of us all getting so close and reality sinking in! :hugs:

Rebaby- Any news on your cousin? I hope it's not the swine flu and they can do everything for her and LO. 

And I agree, has anyone heard from Dizzy? Hopefully she's just resting, she's had such a stressful week it seems.

Bloodsie- Just stare at my avatar and tell little one to pull the plug!!! But, it's only a small percentage of woman who's water breaks beforehand, sometimes it won't until you're pushing and sometimes they have to break it for you, so just don't be disappointed if it doesn't!


----------



## polaris

Bloodbinds - so exciting to hear that you are in labour! Good luck, I hope it hasn't been too long and painful of a night for you. Not long now before you get to meet your LO!!!


----------



## Rebaby

Thanks for the good wishes :hugs: the latest news on my cousin is that her contractions have eased but she is losing a lot of blood :(

Baby is still moving and has a strong heartbeat, so they are focusing on trying to find out what is wrong with my cousin and hoping they can delay labour. Still unclear whether it is definitely swine flu but they're not allowing any visitors right now :nope:

I had a restless night thinking about it all, it has really shaken me up. She has two little boys already (who are staying with her MIL) and has had a textbook pregnancy up to now, it is such a worry.

Anyway, in other news, we have another sparkler-bumpkin! As my text buddy lozziepop has given birth to her little boy :happydance: congratulations and well done hun! I don't have any details i am afraid as i think she must have run out of credit on her phone, but i gather it was a pretty long labour, but she is home now with baby and i can also tell you all that her little man is scrummy as she's uploaded a pic to facebook :thumbup:

Hopefully she'll fill us in on the details when she gets chance.


----------



## Seraphim

Bleary eyed :hugs: to all.

That extra hour and hubby dealing with the carpenter this morning allowed me to have an almost normal amount of sleep :D


----------



## Anna1982

so great to hear of another sparkler bumpkin lol

I dont know whats going on withme, I have extreme pressure right down there, with the firey lower back ache, I had that strange pooping this morning

why cant my waters just go like last time so I dont have to sit here and worry?

Ive got the consultant again Tuesday whats my chances of him agreeing to induce me wednesday at exactly 37 weeks instead of friday at 37+2


----------



## bloodbinds

I'm STILL HERE. URGH.


Lol.

This is sooo horribly painful and drawn out. Midwife says by the way i'm progressing it might not be until the end of the week!!! WHAT?!? Ridiculous. 

So i've got to either pray my waters break or these pains form more of a pattern/get stronger/longer

But looks like you girls are stuck with me for a little longer at least! I'm worried she may come on halloween, lol. I wouldn't mind too much if she hung on until november actually as i would quite like a november baby! But can't imagine being in this pain until november, i would rather the pains stopped altogether :-/


Anyway, congrats to Lozziepop! Hopefully she will update us soon with a story and pics!

*hugs* Anna - hopefully they will induce you quicker, what should a couple of days matter? But they might be funny about it now they've set a date - good luck though!

Sorry to hear about your cousin Rebaby :-( Hopefully it's not swine flu and she and baby will be ok! let us know though x


----------



## Tish Terror

Hey all... still here too.... today makes day 7 of my labor... 1 full week... I have been taken off the meds (thank god) so no more shakiness, racing heart, and irritability. Now my contractions are much stronger... but as of yesterday i am still at 4cm dilated =( I want my water to break already or the contractions to tell me, "hey there.... um.... you're gonna have a baby...like...now!" 

"That sounds swell!" I'd reply.

"Good because you have no choice." my body would respond.

and then we'd all work together and push out my baby girl and she'd give me the look of, "It's about frickin time, mom! what was the hold up?!?"

.................i am so ready for all of this to just be over.... a weeks worth of labor will really bring you down physically, emotionally, mentally.....

I wish every one of you a quick and easy labor.


----------



## Tish Terror

How long have you been progressing, hun? I know how you feel:cry:




bloodbinds said:


> I'm STILL HERE. URGH.
> 
> 
> Lol.
> 
> This is sooo horribly painful and drawn out. Midwife says by the way i'm progressing it might not be until the end of the week!!! WHAT?!? Ridiculous.
> 
> So i've got to either pray my waters break or these pains form more of a pattern/get stronger/longer
> 
> But looks like you girls are stuck with me for a little longer at least! I'm worried she may come on halloween, lol. I wouldn't mind too much if she hung on until november actually as i would quite like a november baby! But can't imagine being in this pain until november, i would rather the pains stopped altogether :-/
> 
> 
> Anyway, congrats to Lozziepop! Hopefully she will update us soon with a story and pics!
> 
> *hugs* Anna - hopefully they will induce you quicker, what should a couple of days matter? But they might be funny about it now they've set a date - good luck though!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your cousin Rebaby :-( Hopefully it's not swine flu and she and baby will be ok! let us know though x


----------



## snugglebot

Congrats lozziepop!!!! :yipee:


----------



## KJunkie

Aw bloodbinds, I am sorry. Perhaps she will kick in labor and come sooner ... never know!


----------



## chrissie33

Oh Bloodbinds and Tish, how awful!! I hope things progress more quickly for you both.

I have been having braxton hicks all evening... nothing more than that, just tightenings but very regular, which I have not had before. I suppose it is to be expected as I am close to the end now.... Diddy cannot come for at least another few days though, still have things to do so fingers crossed that nothing happens for a couple of days.... This baby is bound to have ideas of his/her own though so we shall just wait and see..... I would love to have baby here now but still have visitors and so want to get the house sorted before baby makes an entrance..... 

Do you reckon I can reason with a 38 week old baby???? hahahahahaha :rofl:


----------



## jennie_78

Well im finally home from hospital. I had my little girl Caitlin Grace on the 24th oct. She weighed 5lb 13oz. She is absolutly gorgeous. 
I will do my birth story when i get chance. :happydance:


----------



## jem_5500

awwwww congrats...

there are a lot of impatient babies arent there :D

Blood how you doing chick?

Anna you been wuiet honey hows it going u at consultnt tomorrow? keep me posgted xxx

Seraphim hope your housde work is nearly done,

Chrissie you trying to join in with these early babies honey?

I hop ethe rest of you lovely ladies are doing ok , 

Heard from Dizzy and spoke ssaturdy but we were manic yesterday with viistors so didnt get chance to catch up with er will text her in a nit.

I am sitting catchin up on tv we recorded like 4 weeks ago whilst my Dh sleeps as he decided he was tired... I was fuming by this comment nd he is lucky he did not get kicked very bloody hard and shouted at!!!!! Actually could jab him in the eye!

Good luck all ofyou in early labour and I hope something happens fo ryou soon, I escaped that so cannot sypmpathise I am afraid but i can send you huuuuuuuuuuuuge :hugs:

Take care and if i get another 5 minutes I will try and ctch up again xx


----------



## polaris

jennie_78 said:


> Well im finally home from hospital. I had my little girl Caitlin Grace on the 24th oct. She weighed 5lb 13oz. She is absolutly gorgeous.
> I will do my birth story when i get chance. :happydance:

Congratulations Jennie - she is absolutely beautiful! Looking forward to reading the birth story when it's done.


----------



## Oushka

Congrats Jennie!

Had a good weekend - wedding anniversary on saturday, we got a takeout (Indian :rofl: ) and just spent the day together (walking & shopping :rofl: ) and enjoyed a lovely bottle of wine - then yesterday we dtd (sorry if tmi) twice :blush:
Had LOADS of pains last night, but managed to fall asleep. :(

So this morning Ive woken up to a little bleed - of course it could be from the :sex: but Ive never bled afterwards before during pregnancy so Im not sure what to think... :shrug:

Anyway, a bit crampy this morning... have lots to do today so will keep moving.

Father coming over to sort details for my mothers 50th birthday party - which is on 14th Nov (planned lots of things for after the due date - I soooo thought bubs would be here on time!) so have to finalise guests and decide which cake we want (which Im making so another sods law attempt at coaxing bubs out!).

Bump still very low - I will get hubbie to take a photo when he gets home as its quite a change.

LIttle nephew update - came thru 2nd surgery on thursday, still in NICU, fully ventilated but gone from taking 2ml of milk to 18mls via tube and they reduced the morphine over the weekend so altho still very poorly he is able to be awake a bit and the more milk he takes the stronger he gets! Looking good atm, just a looong waiting game.
All being well they will move him to the next ward this week, once they can get his breathing stablised - I will visit once he's out of NICU. I just couldnt bare to see him all hooked up at this stage.
Brother & SiL are doing fab, really strong & positive about it all.

I havnt caught up on this thread yet so will post again shortly... :hugs:


----------



## Anna1982

Jo Im just really fed up, Friday seems ages away, then theres no guarantee I will even start in labor that day.

My dh is very lacking in the helping department right now as hes tired as well, I could have kicked his ass out last night, Ive had three hours sleep as Morgan wanted to play the rest of the time!


----------



## bloodbinds

Update! - I am NOT in labour?!

I have made a big post about it somewhere if you wanna read it, lol.


Jennie - congrats!
Tish - you poor thing! Hopefully now it's been a week thinks might start to progress faster!
anna - *hugs* let us know if they will induce you sooner
Oushka - so so _so _glad to hear about your nephew, keep us updated! And hope you had a lovely wedding anniversary 
Jo - *hugs* i miss youuuuuu!!! Stay here in 3rd tri with us and just pretend your still pregnant :-D hehe. how is being a mum?!
Chrissie - fingers crossed ay! Lol


----------



## RaeRae

Congratulations Jennie!!


----------



## Rebaby

Congratulations jennie! :hugs:

My cousin is still in hospital and on total bedrest but was finally allowed a visitor last night- her mum went to see her, so we have a bit more information to go on...it turns out she has been feeling like she is 'leaking' for 4 weeks now but was told it was bladder weakness after her other 2 children...well it wasn't and her waters have been slowly going all that time :dohh: so it's hardly surprising she now has an infection :nope: The good news is that it is looking less and less likely to be swine flu, although that's not confirmed yet.

The very bad news is that she is not 24 weeks until thursday so has been told that if baby comes before then full resuscitation wouldn't be offered :(

However if she can make it past thursday they will give her steroids to help LO's lungs mature and also consider putting in a cervical stitch to try make baby stay put a bit longer. So we're all just keeping our fingers crossed that things settle over the next few days.

Other than the worry of what is going on with my cousin, things with me are fine, i'm not quite at the stage of "i want this baby out!" yet, just enjoying being pregnant and knowing that it won't be long now...:happydance:


----------



## MommaBunni

Jennie - Congratulations sweetie! She is beautiful!

Rebaby- I'll keep my fingers crossed all the way through Thursday. 


I'm am officially on leave as of today!!! :happydance: And DH has the day off with me, so we'll be doing lots of stuff for LO!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Rebaby

Thankyou :hugs: i've just come off the phone with my grandma though and it's sadly bad news. My cousin delivered her baby boy at lunch time and he was born showing no signs of life :cry:

I won't go into details, i know this isn't the right place for it. My aunt was with her during the delivery at least, although her OH wasn't and hasn't yet seen the baby :nope: apparently she is doing okay right now but then again i'm sure she is in terrible shock. So it's a very sad day here.


----------



## polaris

Rebaby - I'm so sorry to hear about your cousin and her little one. It is so sad. As you say I am sure she must be in total shock really. It's not easy for you either I'm sure. :hug:


----------



## Anna1982

rebaby so sorry about your cousin, I think its so wrong not to help a baby of any age. whats a doctor to say yes or no


----------



## Seraphim

Oh Rebaby :nope:
I'm so sorry to hear that :cry:

Lots of love to your family sweetie. 
:hugs:


----------



## Seraphim

Oh Rebaby :nope:
I'm so sorry to hear that :cry:

Lots of love to your family sweetie. 
:hugs:


----------



## Oushka

Rebaby - my thoughts are with your family & cousin. :hugs:

I dont feel right - cant explain it just odd.

And... my cat has been staring at me for the last hour and no matter what I do she follows me (even into the loo) and stares. She's looking me right in the eyes... very weird.
Ive checked and she has food & water etc so it cant be that.
I had a bath at 7.30pm and she sat on the loo just staring. Shes now on the coffee table - just staring. 

So if something happens tonight then my cat predicted it! 
Its a bit creepy actually. Shes quite clingy normally & talks to me but she's not been doing anything she normally does... just the staring!


----------



## bloodbinds

Oh Rebaby :-( *hugs*


And Oushka, that would be soooo weird!! Lol. Let us know if anything does happen! Lol.


----------



## Oushka

bloodbinds said:


> And Oushka, that would be soooo weird!! Lol. Let us know if anything does happen! Lol.

Oh I will!

I even tried to make her play with her toy (which she normally loves) but she only managed a few seconds of play before sitting & staring at me again :rofl:

I would go to bed to get away but I went far too early last night & ended up wide awake at 2am... so trying to stay up later tonight so I dont have to watch crap early hours tv.


----------



## snugglebot

I'm so sorry Rebaby :hugs:


----------



## MommaBunni

:nope::cry: My husband and I had your cousin and family in our thoughts all day, Rebaby. I'm very sorry to hear that and hope she's doing well. Sending some very loving vibes to your family


----------



## ClaireLouise

Rebaby I'm so sorry about your cousin. I'm sending you and your family loving wishes and hugs at this tough time. Thinking of you chicklet xxx


----------



## Anna1982

1.35am why am i awake, answer bloody burning back again!! I feel off all ineed is a bad tummy

i forgot how odd these last weeks of pregnancy were last time lol

come on Lucas mummys body cant do much more


----------



## Oushka

Well, Ninja Stealth Creepy Cat was not predicting my labour! Im still here :(

She did however, spend the night on the bedroom windowsill and kept me company during the many bathroom visits thru the night :rofl:
Now shes buggered off out so I think I can safely say this bubs is not coming today


----------



## Oushka

OMG - just remembered - GOOD LUCK to Polaris today!


----------



## moomoo

Yes - Good luck polaris!!! Cant beleive we are all starting to pop!!! SCARY!!


x


----------



## SHELL1983

Hi, my original EDD was 27th of october then at scan EDD changed 2 5th Nov. By that time i was already following the bumpkins so was kinda attatched by then. I hope uz dont mind me gatecrashing at this late stage, although i dont think iv ever posted here i have been following u girls aswell as i feel i can relate 2 both the bumpkins+the sparklers.
It's getting rather empty over with the Bumpkins+just know my wee toot is goin 2 b a sparkler so i wanted 2 introduce myself properly.
I had a growth scan last week as bump was measuring small all was fine tho he is just on the smaller side. i will be scanned again on 10th Nov if he isn't here by then(I really hope i don't make that appointment!!).
I'm so fed up now having been signed off work 2weeks earlier than planned due to hip pain(i'm a nurse+was still doin 12 hour shifts on a busy medical ward)i feel like iv been off forever!
I just wish my 'Wee Toot 'would make an appearance soon. I've been getting the odd period like pains+feeling of pressure but other than that nothing.


----------



## Blondie

Rebaby - I'm so sorry to hear about your cousin :hugs:

Had my 36 week consultant appointment yesterday and all is looking well - consultant seems very happy with how baby is looking and his words were "I have an inkling this baby is going to arrive earlier than 40 weeks and you are going to have a very easy labour" - oh I so hope he is going to be proven right So baby is ready to move out and I intend to help the eviction process as much as possible. 

Had awful back pain and BH contractions on and off all day yesterday and last night which I haven't had so far this pregnancy so hopefully my body is starting to kick start eviction mode soon :)

Oushka - one of my cats just gets wierder and wierder around me every day at the moment, she can't seem to make up her mind whether to love me to death and not leave my side or whether to just sit staring at me all day.


----------



## Mitsuko

Hey girls! I know it's not my place to post in this thread but I can't resist! I love to follow other months births but I haven't found the post where you keep the list of all November births. Do you have one? If so, where can I find it? :)


----------



## bloodbinds

Mitsuko - its around here somewhere! Lol. Try looking on page 2,3,4 etc of thurs tri and it will be called 'The official November Sparklers Thread' or something like that.

Shell - welcome over! we're always happy to welcome Sparklers, hehe. Though a lot of our sparklers have turned into bumpkins as well!

Polaris - you wont get this until later, but good luck, will be thinking of you today!

Blondie - well thats good news!! Lucky bugger  Lol.

Oushka - unlucky about the cat... maybe it was predicting you would go into labour today/tonight instead?? Lol. Fingers crossed!

Anna - Big *hugs* I feel the same, my body can't do much more, it's time to come out!! Lol.


----------



## Rebaby

Thankyou all for the kind wishes and thoughts, i know my cousin isn't a member on here but it means a lot to know people are thinking of her and the family :hugs:

It is so hard to know what to do/say, i mean we live around 60 miles away and even if we were closer, would it really be appropriate to go and visit her? I am not sure that seeing me in my current heavily-pregnant state will be what she needs right now :nope: But i don't want her to think that just because we're not there or doing anything that we're not thinking of her...

Last night i started to feel very sad for everyone involved because there were 3 of us grandchildren expecting, me in november, my sister in december and then my cousin in february and now my cousin isn't anymore, and i don't know how it is going to feel for everyone when mine and my sister's LO's arrive, it is going to be quite bittersweet announcing their arrival, which makes me sad. But then i started to think that was a bit of a selfish way to be thinking considering what my cousin is going through so then ended up feeling guilty :(

It's just a very sad situation. I was lying awake most of the night with awful awful reflux/heartburn, the middle of my back felt on fire, but i didn't even want to admit to myself how uncomfortable it was because i am so aware how lucky i am that everything is going well with the pregnancy and so terrified of something going wrong. Even OH seems to be rubbing my belly more since we got the news, and i think it's made us both feel that we would like our baby here now, so we could hold it close and know it is safe.


----------



## Seraphim

Rebaby :hugs:
I would send your cousin a card or some (sensitive) flowers, write the truth... you don't know what to do to help, but that you're thinking of her. You don't have any reason to feel guilty though, and your LO will be here soon enough to put any worries at bay x

Blondie - I was wondering where you got to!

Thinking of you Polaris!! :yipee:


----------



## Oushka

Rebaby, I can completely empathise with how youre feeling. We've had a terrible couple of weeks with my nephew and I just didnt know what to do with myself.
I eventually found the courage to speak to my brother & SiL and express to them how much we were thinking of them and being a support without talking about my imminent arrival - then I came clean with my mum about how I was feeling. She was upset & I know I landed loads more stress on her plate but over the last week we've all come to realise that even tho bad things are happening that good ones are too.
I found it difficult as I ended up being monitored due to reduced movement but couldnt tell my mum as I knew she was stressed - which in turn made my bubs even quieter from me stressing.

I would send card/flowers, or if youre close then give her a call in a few days. Just let her know youre thinking of her and then remember (and dont feel guilty) that you are carrying a precious baby who needs its mum to be on top form.
I dont know if Ive expressed what I was trying to properly - pregnancy brain has well & truely kicked in this week.
:hugs:


----------



## SHELL1983

I know im not due for another 8days but i just feel so fed up now, im so over being pregnant+just can't wait to meet my Wee Toot. Just wondered if any1 else was feeling the same?
I think i will b gutted if im overdue as time is passing so slow anyway- i've got a feeling i will b late tho


----------



## Anna1982

ok Im F****D OFF

Struggeled down to the consultant appointment only to0 find it wasnt my consultant but that bloody egption woman who I happen to hate with a passion
(and Im so unhappy with her Ive just psoted a complaint letter to the hospital trust!)
she was a bitch as normal, wasnt bothered I was in pain, had exteme pressure and spotting. She checked babys heart but nothing else. Told me I shouldnt plan on taking baby home any time soon as he would most likely be nicu as I will only be 37+2, awfull woman my own consultant surely wouldnt induce me if he thought anything so bad plus my son came at 37 naturally.

my blood pressure is 138/88 dunno if thts good or bad. protein in urine so they have sent it off. 

so now Im home and upset


----------



## Rebaby

Oh anna, what a load of rubbish :hugs: you really don't seem to have much luck with your appointments :nope: It is incredibly unlikely your LO would end up in nicu. I know it varies at different hospitals but where i work we don't routinely admit babies to our neonatal unit unless they are under 35 weeks or under a certain weight, so if your LO arrived now unless there was a medical reason, they would stay with you on the ward until you went home. But of course you know all this from having morgan, so why is the woman trying to scare you and give you bad information?! :dohh:

Thanks seraphim :hugs: of course deep down i know you're right, and my cousin's tragic situation doesn't mean anything will go wrong in these last few weeks but it was all so sudden i think it has just shaken me up.

And a big thank you oushka :hugs: your post made a lot of sense, and i can only imagine how difficult your situation must be with everything that is going on with your nephew :hugs: 

I think we will send a card to my cousin and her OH and then see how things go from there. We wouldn't normally have been seeing them over the next few weeks, but i was planning a trip to my grandparents between now and when LO is due as my grandma is making me some fitted sheets for our cot, so perhaps that will be a good thing, as that way if my cousin knows we are round there she can chose if she feels like seeing us, as we'll be just up the road, or if it isn't what she wants then that's fine too. Just had a message from my grandma to say they have named the baby Max and that my cousin may possibly be allowed home today dependant upon these swab results (which seem to be taking forever to come back :dohh:)


----------



## bloodbinds

Just come back from midwife appointment who says i'm measuring at 40 weeks and baby is 8.8lbs and should be along any day now. She said hopefully otherwise i'm going to have a very big baby, lol. Oh dear!
Am going to start on the clary sage baths tonight, and inserting Evening Primrose Oil orally and hoping for the best!

Rebaby, that sounds like a good idea to me! Hopefully your cousin will be ok with seeing you, though right now she just needs to do what's best for her. As long as you let her know you are happy with anything she wants 

And poor Anna! You're having such a crappy time with it, at least you have complained about her, you never know, something may be done with her! What a silly thing for her to say, i've known people give birth at 35/36 weeks and allowed home the next day! Stupid woman, don't pay her any notice *hugs*


----------



## Anna1982

bloodbinds, hope baby comes soon, Im measuring in last week at 43 weeks. so go knows what size this man is lol

Im getting a little scared about this induction thing


----------



## MommaBunni

Hi Shell! A lot of our Sparklers turned into Bumpkins, so it's only fair we got one of theirs! :haha:

How exciting for Polaris! Hope all goes well!

I can't believe that Dizzy is at the hospital!!



--
OMG, does my ticker say two weeks?! .... :shock:


----------



## xkirstyx

i have been getting loads of back pain thats coming and going for the last 2days fingers crossed its a sign of bubs coming!
my bump is measuring 40weeks and he was 8lb2oz 2weeks ago so im in with the big baby aswell bloods!!!! cant beleave im due next wed im starting to get scared about labour now :( but cant wait to meet jack! xxxx


----------



## bloodbinds

So we are all measuring big... where are our babies?!? Lol. COME OUT COME OUT WHERE EVER YOU ARE!... lol.


Don't be scared Anna *hugs* it'll be fine, and it's a step towards meeting your LO


----------



## DizzyMoo

yay i'm home, pip i tried texting you but it seems a lack of credit was stopping me :dohh: 

starving & busting for a wee ,everyone note: them internals are not pleasant with spd or a full bladder ! lol


----------



## xkirstyx

:hugs: poor you dizzy :hugs: xxxx


----------



## bloodbinds

Yes i was wondering where my text was missy  Lol. was going to text you but thought since you hadnt text me you might not want me to text you! Lol.

What have they said then Dizzy? Any further along? What's going on?


----------



## jem_5500

REbaby I am sory to hear your news xxxx

Oushka-Cats are funny things! my Pickle refused to come near me the whole 8 months I was pregnant, whe I got home and settled she came and plonked herself on my lap and was all affectionate again!

Blood-mis syou to, I am sorry I am so rubbish hardly been on here, with visitors and baby, trying to get sleep or eat and delaing with irritating in laws who I want to ab in the eye and having a conservatory built time is a chllenge...especially when my DH is in the bath at this moment in time coz he is tired! What I would give for a bath right now lol!

Polaris hope your doing ok honey xx

Hello Shell hop eyour baby behaves until november....not many of the sparklers seem to be able to wait lol!

Anna you are so nearly there honey, what was the woman on about NICU? Oli was 36 weeks and wasn tin there for long!!! ooo you just text I will reply xx

Dizzy I am sulkig to due to lack of text but seeing as you appear to have used all your crefit again I will let you off xxxxx


ooo I have just discovered INFACOL OLI has just done the biggest trump! Daddy can do that nappy listneing to what has just come out lol.

Hope If I have missed anyone I apologise. this is the longest I have had on here since Oli arrived!

We are on our first trip out tomorrow which is more than a walk. Going to parents so far the lists is very long of what we need to take lol!!!

Love and hugs xx


----------



## Blondie

Just had a lovely clary sage bath and now sat here having my 3rd RLT of the day :) - eager to get baby out moi? :rofl:

Trouble is I feel all nice and sleepy now but baby is intent on practicing breaststroke in the womb - omg it is seriously painful - I've got legs and arms sticking out all over the place.

Got midwife appointment tomorrow so should get back blood results that were taken on Monday at consultant appointment. Odds are they will come back saying I'm anaemic but not really surprising and to be honest I'm surprised I've made it this far without the need for extra iron.

DH out playing snooker tonight so I'm now curled up with a cuppa watching most haunted - my guilty pleasure in life :rofl:


----------



## xkirstyx

guys help me i have bad pains in my back that are coming every 5ish min the pain is sooooooo bad but then when it stops i feel fine like there is nuffin wrong! argh help me!!!!!!


----------



## Anna1982

call the ward they can help, seriously back labor can be nasty!! i hax it last time,a nd it can be there then gone!


----------



## Seraphim

Sounds like it could be contractions kirsty... have you called your midwife? How long have they been 5 mins apart?

*MOST* people have quite a long time to get set... so no need to panic :hugs:


----------



## xkirstyx

just phoned midwife said that it could be the start of something but i have have that for a week or so but phone back if i get it through the night and it keep me up or if the pain gets really bad.


----------



## bloodbinds

Ohh, Kirsty!! Fingers crossed that this is it!! Keep us updated, i know how bad the pain is so I feel for you *hugs*

I've just had a clary sage bath too Blondie! Lol.
Though i really shouldn't as have been told i can't go into labour with the condition my back is in otherwise i get given a c-section instead, which i don't want, but i reckon by the time the clary sage has any effect hopefully my back will be better? Lol.


----------



## Oushka

Ooh Kirsty - keep us updated overnight :)

I also had a bath, with clary sage and lavendar - its becoming my evening ritual. 

Also pigged out on key lime cheesecake from sainsburys :) was delicious.

Freaky cat is back... staring again. She's been upstairs asleep on the windowsill all day and hubbie has gone up to bed so she's come down to creep me out again :rofl:

A little thigh ache and scratchy stabbing pains in low abdomen but otherwise Im still very much pregnant... very tired too, considering all Ive done today is 40 mins walk around sainsburys Im a bit miffed.

My dad & 2 younger sisters are coming over for a couple of hours tomorrow am... their campervan needs a new part and the dealership is near my hosue - I dont have the energy to entertain houseguests... I hope they bring something to read :rofl: Wishing I hadnt offered now :blush: have offered dad my car for the day so he might read my mind and toddle off out for a bit.


----------



## Oushka

double post


----------



## bloodbinds

Lol Oushka, i know what you mean about house guests, since i got my new flat i've had a few people try and get themselves invited over, and i know i really should, but... meh.
I can't be bothered! Lol. It's not too bad if it's just my sister as i don't feel like i have to entertain her, if she's bored then she would just leave and neither of us would care, lol. But if i had friends or other relatives over i feel i need to make drinks or food or keep up a conversation. When all i can be bothered to do is lie on my sofa and lazily look at baby bouncers on ebay, and post on here, lol.


----------



## Seraphim

Oh I'm glad it's not just me!!

Hubby's parents have been asking to come over for the whole two weeks since we last saw them. They think they might come tomorrow (we don't normally see them besides bdays and rare vists) I've told them we're BUSY. They said they understood. And yes they take entertaining. At least when mum comes over she cleans for me ;) She's phoning every day now too.

I just know MIL is dying to see the nursery and COMMENT.
I wonder will she realise how much of it contains the "shitty green" which she keep saying she hates (it was already picked and we love it)
It's also another opportunity to bring more HIDEOUS crochet things.
I wonder will she notice the lack of her previous 'gifts' on show.
Maybe I'll get honest and say i hate them.
FIL says they'll need a removal company to deliver LOs xmas presents :sad2:
It'll all be shite.


----------



## Anna1982

well its 4.09am and ive just got out of a clary sage bubble bath, dont know why i had it really as I think this little ones waiting for nduction lol

gonna watch tv for a few hours while relaxing under a duvet, then I need to wrap Morgans birthday presents up for Friday seen as though I will be in the hospital early. feel a bit bad I wont be at home with him on his 1st birthay, but hey he is getting a baby brother

betting it takes me mor than 24 hours to have this one which means a halloween baby lol

not looking forward to induction. wish i could just go naturally today lol


----------



## Oushka

:rofl: Bloods - thats about the extent of my days too! Plus my dad doesnt like it when I sit about in pj's - so Ill have to get dressed (Im almosst 30 - you'd think I could dress how I like... :rofl: )& of course I cant allow the nipple leakage to make appearance so Ill have to make sure I wear a bra and they are just soooo uncomfortable atm.



Seraphim said:


> Oh I'm glad it's not just me!!
> I just know MIL is dying to see the nursery and COMMENT.
> I wonder will she realise how much of it contains the "shitty green" which she keep saying she hates (it was already picked and we love it)
> It's also another opportunity to bring more HIDEOUS crochet things.
> I wonder will she notice the lack of her previous 'gifts' on show.
> Maybe I'll get honest and say i hate them.
> FIL says they'll need a removal company to deliver LOs xmas presents :sad2:
> It'll all be shite.

We have a 'shitty green' nursery too! My MiL says its not girly enough etc etc and I told her thats ok, its not like she'll be using it. I have a pile of 'lovely' knitted & crocheted (sp) 'gifts' on top of bubs dresser... they would be ok if they wern't LIME GREEN! I think MiL is colour-blind, I told her we liked sagey green but she keeps producing LIME :rofl:
Ill have to dress bubs in them at least once, she will look like a little luminous beacon.

I dont mind my mum visiting either... she cleans too! 

Anna, Im sure Morgan will be more than satisfied that you ahd a good reason not to be home for his birthday - when you bring home a beautiful new bubs! 
I think Ill continue clary sage baths once bubs is here... Im quite addicted to the smell nwo.


----------



## xkirstyx

im still here guys!!! was still getting loads of pains and they were getting worse it would start off at bump and move round to back and they even woke me up a few times but then stopped!!!! argh!!!!!!! i feel so run down today and still getting a few pains every now and then :( just want baby out dont think i can handle a 3rd night like this! xxx


----------



## Seraphim

Oushka :hugs: I feel better now ;)


----------



## Blondie

:rofl: sorry but got visions of all these babies in flourescent green outfits :rofl: - we haven't received any horrors yet (but been reassured that they are on the way!) and I know baby will be dressed in outfit for obligatory photo and then outfit will be used as a duster probably or for cleaning my kitchen floors :rofl: - apparently I've been knitted a blanket which will be perfect for the christening (now who on earth said anything about us getting baby christened as neither of us are religious).

We have house guests arriving after lunch for tea and cakes - DH informed me of this at 1am this morning when he got back from snooker :wacko: - it's one of his snooker team and his wife who had a baby about 10 weeks ago so they are fetching baby round to say hello. I think DH has arranged it as he worries about me becoming a recluse and probably wants a practice run at holding babies :rofl: - I'm really not into other peoples babies, especially when I'm feeling like I do now so it should be interesting. :winkwink:


----------



## bloodbinds

Seraphim said:


> Oh I'm glad it's not just me!!
> 
> Hubby's parents have been asking to come over for the whole two weeks since we last saw them. They think they might come tomorrow (we don't normally see them besides bdays and rare vists) I've told them we're BUSY. They said they understood. And yes they take entertaining. At least when mum comes over she cleans for me ;) She's phoning every day now too.
> 
> I just know MIL is dying to see the nursery and COMMENT.
> I wonder will she realise how much of it contains the "shitty green" which she keep saying she hates (it was already picked and we love it)
> It's also another opportunity to bring more HIDEOUS crochet things.
> I wonder will she notice the lack of her previous 'gifts' on show.
> Maybe I'll get honest and say i hate them.
> FIL says they'll need a removal company to deliver LOs xmas presents :sad2:
> It'll all be shite.

:rofl: All of that just had me rolling on the floor with laugher, and that's not easier to do with a bump like mine! Lol.

And i _hate _the colour green. To be fair i used to hate the colour pink as well, but everything of Isabella's is Pink! Lol. My friends and family were shocked when i insisted everything be pink, hehe. But it's not too bad once you get used to it. I still remain a firm hater of Green, Orange and Yellow though. So that's ok, lol.

Kirsty, will you just hurry up and go into labour already?! Lol 

Blondie, i'm the same! Not into other peoples babies at all. My step-sister gave birth not to long ago, and i think everyone expected me to start cooing at him and wanting to hold him but i remained firmly away, lol. I have a very odd un-attachment when it comes to other peoples children. Weird? Maybe.

I have a doctors appointment at 2.40 today to check why i was bleeding last night. It might just be my plug, but since i thought i already lost that, i just want to get checked over just in case. I almost had a heart attack when they said there were no female doctors free!! Lol, but luckily someone had a cancellation come through, whoop! Not showing off my bits to any old doctor! Especially if its the gorgeous doctor i had last week!


----------



## Anna1982

my times runnign out lol, not long till friday and we have to set off at 6.30am to get to the hospital to be admitted at 7am

Im nervous, scared and excited

my case is by the door ready

not long now


----------



## xkirstyx

awww anna not long till u meet ur baby ur lucky wish i was me i really dont think i can put up with these pains much longer! lol iv had my case at the door all week! xxx


----------



## SHELL1983

It certainly does sound like these Sparklers are wanting to become Bumpkins lol
Well not much movement here been quite achey today at times+gettin the odd twinge that i think mite lead somewhere then nothing. Think im going 2 prepare myself to be still here waitin in 3weeks time+then anythin sooner will b a bonus!!


----------



## xkirstyx

argh u have gotta be joking me! the pains in back are slowly coming back argh dont think i can handle a 3rd night of this :( xxx


----------



## bloodbinds

Awww, poor sparklers *hugs*

Well, i went to my doctors today for my internal, and guess what? She's ill!! So they had to give me another appointment, with a _male _doctor!! I almost cired! How cringe worthy! He was old and chinese! Lol. And called Dr Ng and i don't have any idea how to pronounce that!

On the plus side he's confirmed i've lost my plug. I think i miss it :-(


----------



## Anna1982

blood lol by the time babys here u wont care who looks in there be it man woman or beast lol


----------



## MommaBunni

So, the doctor puts us at 36 weeks (but we've always thought this was wrong, hence my ticker's at 38) and we had an appointment today.

Bump was measuring big, so she made us sit around for an hour and a half until we could get in for an ultrasound. They are not fun at this point, as baby is so big you don't really see anything and it's really painful pressing on your belly.

Well, baby is currently 8lb6oz. So, they consider him "fat". I go next week for a normal appointment then two weeks for another ultrasound. If they find him to big 9 or more lbs at that ultra sound, we're scheduling a c-section. (As I'm tiny, I probably would not be able to pass a 9+ baby without something happening to one of us)

So, unless I go into labor before then, I'm having a c-section in two weeks or so.


----------



## Seraphim

Sound like they should be listening to you about your dates Momma :/

Anna :hugs: I think everybody freaks when the time arrives ;)

Today was good because we got half the tiling in the kitchen done.
Today was bad because MIL said her unborn grandchild is spoilt - and she wasn't joking.

Apparently she has some psychic power which tells her how much money we have whimsically thrown at the arrival of our first child.

:grr:

Stupid beep.

I have scrimped and saved, crafted and made, stayed up on ebay til 3am MANY nights selling things of ours.
Apparently doing your best is some kind of sin and you must be a nasty person who looks down on others. 
Who's looking down on who missus.

Ok so it's kinda nice she can't tell our pram cost 1/4 of what it should have and that I had to take it to pieces and scrub it just so it being second hand didn't seem like we didn't care enough.

I had to go hide in the toilet to stop myself screeching at her. I only came out because there's only so long a pregnant woman can lock herself in the bathroom before people start to get concerned.

Bleh.
:ignore:


----------



## Blondie

Oh shite I've just sat on one of my cats - didn't realise she had curled up right where I was about to plonk my arse :rofl: - definitely in the bad books there now :rofl:

Well visit with friends baby was ok - she bestowed me the great honour of letting me hold it - it was cute in a way but not the most interesting of things to hold - right now I'd rather I was holding some chocolate ice cream :wacko:

Baby is now 4/5th according to my midwife appointment today - assume that she meant palpable seeing as it's gone straight from free to 4/5th in my notes - unless baby is VERY eager to come out :rofl: - Might have to try tempting it out with a rusk if it shows any sign of being late as I'm soooo ready to just get this pregnancy lark over with now :)


----------



## bloodbinds

Blondie, 4/5ths is usually right from being free. Then goes to 3/5ts, 2/5ths then 1/5th and fully engaged 


Today i emailed the FOB to ask him when he comes to see baby not to smoke. And he said if i was demanding he doesnt smoke, then he can demand that my family dont see baby for the first week while he is there as he doesnt want to see them.
I told him tough shit, that my family had picked up the pieces he had left me in and they had more right than him to see baby in her first week, and the not smoking is for her health not because i want to be mean and demanding!

URGH. Men. Just why??

*hugs* Seraphim. Luckily i dont have to deal with a MIL but yours sounds like a dragon, lol. Good luck with her x


----------



## Seraphim

Aw bloods, that sounds like the most moronic response imaginable :grr:

Will I just give him a slap and have it done with?
I've got a good amount of pent-up agression going on over here atm :rofl:


----------



## RaeRae

Hi girls!

Hope everyone is doing ok! Not long now!!!

Jac is still bloody gorgeous. He's lost weight though so I have to go to a breastfeeding thingy tomorrow coz it looks like I'm not making enough milk. Gutted! Other than that everything is alright. I won't go into detail of what I'm going through at the moment or none of you will want to get those babies out ever LOL!


----------



## Anna1982

well ive had an hour and a half sleep and im awake now

bump is rock hard and the pressure is unreal!! god knows whats happening there

Im gonna have no sleep tonight or tomorrow night, maybe I will sleep in the hospital friday night?

my mil wants me to leave morgan at hers for a few nights after lucas is born, i said no way, i want him home with us where he belngs, why would i not want him, her answer "how you gonna cope" well duh I am gonna have to cope every day for the rest of their time at home, plus I am married to her son! who just happens to be capable of helping too. UGH

Now Im sat here watching oceans tweleve, I do like a good george clooney brad pitt tix


----------



## Oushka

Wide awake and b.o.r.e.d

Cant decide whether to put a film on or have a bath or what to do... Ive slept sooo well for most of this pregnancy, why now?!
Going to have a cuppa.


----------



## Tish Terror

hi all... today is day 10 of my active labor... my water still hasn't broken and they won't induce until 38 weeks (which is on Halloween... coincidence? I think not! lol) Anyways I am miserable... I was so excited to be in active labor and now 10 days later I still don't have my baby girl:cry::nope: I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow afternoon... we'll see how far along I am and see how things go from there... i'm just afraid that since i was 4cm dilated and fully effaced last time that maybe all of this stress is hurting my baby girl.... i need some reassurance ladies.:cry:


----------



## KJunkie

Hey gals! Well, on Monday I was 4cm and 90% effaced so was sure I was going to go in the next few days ... but now I am not convinced one bit that my LO isn't going to stay in there until my due date! Ugh. I have had contractions on and off every day ... and had them every 6 minutes for over an hour last night ... but it didn't last. Getting highly frustrated .... bleh.


----------



## Seraphim

Geez, you girls really are going through it :hugs:

It's the end of (a very long) road though.

Imagine if we showed these last posts to people in first tri hehe ;)
"10 days! What do you mean it can last MORE than 10 days!?"


----------



## Anna1982

lol yes that would scare them

my dh is walking a fine line to getting an earfull today! Im ready to lynch someone or anyone


----------



## Seraphim

Anna, in the spirit of friendship - I offer you my MIL... she deserves a good hiding after yday.


----------



## moomoo

Aww you guys sound like you are going through it..Tish - hope labour gets well on its way soon..Seraphim - i sooooo dont envy you with your MIL..the post about the green nursery had me cracked up!!!!

x


----------



## Anna1982

Seraphim said:


> Anna, in the spirit of friendship - I offer you my MIL... she deserves a good hiding after yday.

Ill take her and mine lol, game on


----------



## Anna1982

ack why is everything tasting rank today, ive tried toast and chocolate and they all taste odd


----------



## soootired

Anna1982 said:


> ack why is everything tasting rank today, ive tried toast and chocolate and they all taste odd

Food is still tasting good to me, especially chocolate spread on toast, with chocolate milk (very healthy breakfast). But i do have a really weird pickled onion chrisp taste in my mouth that no amount of mouthwash seems to get rid of :-(. I am guessing hormones have something to do with it and prefrably the pre labour ones!!!


----------



## Anna1982

ok well I have held it together, but now its time to admit Im scared of being induced I mean in tears scared!
keep thinking of everything that could go wrong, about how long it could take, about missing morgans birthday

Im going to drive myself crazy today arnt I


----------



## snugglebot

:hugs: Sounds to me like what I will be like around my due date. That said, I am sure things will be great! Your baby and you know exactly what to do once the ball starts rolling. Gather up whatever techniques and strength you have that will keep you as calm as possible and good luck! :hug:


----------



## bloodbinds

Seraphim said:


> Aw bloods, that sounds like the most moronic response imaginable :grr:
> 
> Will I just give him a slap and have it done with?
> I've got a good amount of pent-up agression going on over here atm :rofl:


:rofl: Yes please! He could do with having some sense slapped into him.

He's also told me that i need to bring baby down to surrey within a month of her bring born so she can see his family. I said fair enough that she should meet his side of the family, but i would only be able to go down for the day as we have no where to sleep but that means 3 hours on a train there and 3 hours on a train back. Not to mention having to swap trains 3 times! With a newborn baby?! Told him it's going to be very difficult. But he told me that was unacceptable?! URGH.


RaeRae - Sorry to hear the breastfeeding isn't going to plan, hopefully you will be able to get some help. And i think it would be helpful to tell us what you're going through at the moment? My sister tried to explain it to me but she said she kind of forgets as its been a couple of years, but it's not good. Would be nice to know what the feelings and thoughts are as your going through it, so we can prepare ourselves? Understand if you would rather not though.


Anna - I woke up thinking of you today! I thought it was Friday, lol :dohh:

I have my midwife making a home visit to me later, though i don't know why as i only saw her two days ago? Is this normal?

And is it right that my breakfast consisted of a galaxy bar this morning? Lol.


----------



## Oushka

Aw girls... :hugs:

Still awake, slept from 5am until 6.15ish and am full of energy today... had some (tmi) eviction :sex: before lunch and it hurt so hoping it means things are moving again... Time will tell.
Packed hubbie off to work and threatening that more will be required if it doesnt start to take effect :rofl:

Need to go out & collect horsefeed... maybe carrying 7 x 20kg bags from car to barn will help too?!

Bubs is really low, my hips are burning and my thighs feel weak.


----------



## MommaBunni

I guess I should count my blessings that my MIL is over 700 miles away, huh? She's been a real peach over the phone and e-mail. (Though when we were getting married, she did have me pulling my hair out!) 

So, she didn't mean to, but my doctor scared the living hell out of me yesterday. Like I said before, I'm little and baby is HUGE and if he gets too big and I try to deliver then she mentioned broken collar bones, cerebral palsy and death. :cry:
I had a little freak out yesterday but woke up in tears today after horrible dreams. Guess I'm leaning more towards a c-section with every waking moment. 
Anna!!!!! - I can't believe tomorrow is Friday! Good luck dearie! Hope all goes well! :hugs:

Tish - I hope the labor ends soon, that is way, way too long!!!


----------



## chrissie33

Wow, busy on here girls :) Nothing new happened with me this week, BH didnt develop into anything and now back to normal just mega tired .... also I am the opposite of constipated now which I never have and so wonder if this is anything to do with my body gearing up for whats coming or I have a bug... will mention it to mw when I see her tomorrow.

Any news from Polaris? and whats going on with Dizzy?


----------



## Anna1982

well ladies

its time for me to say goodbye till I have my little man.

I have loads to do tonight, have to take morgan to his grans etc.

thanks for all the support over the last 8 months lol

jo will be getting regular texts from me so will keep you informed!!

please send quick induction vibes for me!!

anna


----------



## bloodbinds

Ohh, Anna! You will be missed on here! Come back and tell us allllll that happens as soon as possible! Good luck and i will be thinking of you all tomorrow! *hugs*


Mommabunni - is it bad that i'm grateful my MIL is in prision?? Lol. That's gotta be better than 700 miles away!! Lol.


----------



## MommaBunni

:rofl: Yeah, I guess you win Blood! Yours can't call, e-mail or randomly show up!
(Buuuut, I do love my MIL! I just don't need another 2cents added to my full brain!)

Anna - Can't wait to see your LO and hear your story! Good luck sweetie!!!


----------



## chrissie33

Massive dollups of luck Anna honey, hope the induction goes well and Morgan gets his little brother really soon xx


----------



## Seraphim

Lots of love and luck Anna!!!!
:hugs:


----------



## MsEmski

Best of luck for tomorrow, Anna! Hope it all goes well!


----------



## bloodbinds

Ohh, can't believe after all that, that Anna went into labour naturally!! Lol.

Morning girls! After waiting all afternoon for my midwife to show up, and never did, i re-read my pregnancy notes and she wrote in she's seeing me friday afternoon not thursday. Oops!! Lol.

I also have a feeling baby is never going to make an appearance :-(


----------



## ClaireLouise

Good luck Anna hope the labour is nice and quick!! Can't wait for updates!! 

Return of the baby brains eh girls haha!

I had a home MW appointment on Wednesday just to check BP (120/90 nothing TOO bad) but she asked me whether I'd been to any antenatal appointments. I said no as I only finished work 3 weeks ago and my usual MW hadn't mentioned them to me. Anyways, she put me down as attending (I didn't say I could even make it - it's today at 1pm) and I can't go. It's a 20 minute walk away, I can't afford a taxi there & back and I didn't sleep til 6am, I'm zonked out & not in the mood. 

I know I prob should of made more effort to go but I'm really tired. I have another home MW appointment on Saturday and I'm worried if it's the same woman she will shout at me for not going. She was quite pushy!!

xxx


----------



## bloodbinds

Weirdly enough i had the same thing Claire! Lol. Saw my new midwife on tuesday and she said the antenatal classes were on wednesday at 7 and i should go, and i explained i had already had something similar but she was sooo pushy and put my name down as going. I already had plans for that night and i wasn't about to rearrange when i didn't even want to go. My other classes were for mums only so it was fine, but this one is for couples, and she said couldn't the FOB come up from surrey to do it with me, and i said he is not the kind of guy to get 3 trains and 3 hours to come up to birmingham to have a 2 hour antenatal class with me, then go home again, lol. Now i'm seeing her today im scared she's going to yell at me for not going - but i didnt want to go, especially on my own! Lol.


----------



## ClaireLouise

I know they are just doing their jobs but my my they can be heavy with the advice and persuasion!! She even said "well if you're not there il presume you're in labour". Haha, well I defo ain't Mrs!! 

Il just tell em the truth. Time to start standing up for myself and stop being a bloody pushover haha!!

Knowing me il be all over apologetic on Saturday instead haha xxx


----------



## Oushka

Ooh babies appearing everywhere!

Had small pains all day, around 6mins. But nothing else...
Have managed sleep between them (like when you only *just* wake up) and I just woke up wide eyed in a panic... :rofl: I dreamt my waters had gone. 
They havnt.

Having pizza takeout for dinner... I am going to pig out - I need to do a shop but hubbie is on a weird shift this week and I couldnt be bothered to go alone... So Im starving.


----------



## Tish Terror

hey all... day 12 and I went to the doctor yesterday.... he said that I am now only 2cm dilated and 80% effaced... how does that even happen? I was 4cm and 100% effaced a few days ago... I am exhausted and miserable...he said that if i haven't delivered by the 10th he's gonna induce me...


----------



## Oushka

Hmmm... still getting pains & tightenings. Havnt timed them yet - still very bareable and Im trying to ignore them. Certainly coming in waves tho.

Pizza ordered (momentarliy forgot I was pregnant and ordered too much :dohh: ) so will eat and find something to watch on tv before I start to get excited.

I cant believe that after having very obvious labour halted at 33 weeks Im now 4 days from due and unsure whether this feels the same or not?!

Its very quiet on this thread today... is everyone ok?! :hugs:


----------



## moomoo

Tish Terror said:


> hey all... day 12 and I went to the doctor yesterday.... he said that I am now only 2cm dilated and 80% effaced... how does that even happen? I was 4cm and 100% effaced a few days ago... I am exhausted and miserable...he said that if i haven't delivered by the 10th he's gonna induce me...


Aww Tish you must be miserable!! I've got visions of your cervix opening and closing!!!!!!!!!! Could it be that its a different doc or mw? :shrug:

Still getting tonnes of braxton hicks...about 30 a day on average..dont feel anywhere near labour. I held a 6lb baby today - OMG how tiny...she was like a little dolly!!!! :thumbup:

x


----------



## bloodbinds

It is quiet on here today... have some of the sparklers decided to go out and get lives?! Because this is strictly not allowed, lol.


Oushka, hoping this is the start for you 

Today midwife came over and told me if my back problem isn't sorted by tuesday they are going to need to do a c-section! :-( Really really don't want one, and told her that. I live on my own for christs sake, what would i do with a newborn baby and a c-section scar? Lol. But she told me tough, pretty much. She was going to book me in with a consultant but i begged her not to, and i said to give me until tuesday and if i'm still not healed then we can discuss it.

So full speed ahead with recovery! Taking my meds and doing all the exercises they have given me and spending time lying in the positions i was told about. My back isn't as bad as it was on sunday, so it does seem to be recovering somewhat, so here is hoping for the best!


----------



## Seraphim

Wow, we must have the least pushy midwives ever - they've been brilliant.

Pip, I reeeeeeeeeally don't understand the c-sec thing :confused:
Are your back probs being caused by something else like the baby being back to back?
I've had quite a few problems with pain/mobility but their attitude is as long as I can hack it, then it's all good... I mean the plan is to have her at home even :shrug:

Is everybody getting that 'S/he could come any time now' feeling??? :lol:

Mum came over this afternoon to help sort a few things which was a huge help.
And I think we might just have reached the 'If she came now we're ready' stage.
How amazing is that!? :happydance:


----------



## MommaBunni

So, I don't know, 'cause this is my first, but I have a "feeling" that tonight might be the night! :happydance:

Although I'm probably getting excited for no reason, but I just have this gut feeling.... Hmmmmm.... Fingers crossed?

I put my bags into the car and am currently at DH's work "just in case". But, if I don't, I'm stuck here for another 3.5 hours! :dohh: 


Did I tell you ladies? That during the ultrasound, I saw his profile?! He has the tiniest little nose & I saw a cute little ear! And, we saw him practice his swallowing and sucking and doctor said he was practicing his breathing as well. He needs to hurry up and get here! I'm getting very impatient!


----------



## MommaBunni

Bloods- How did they get rid of the bubble? Did I miss that post? :dohh:


----------



## Seraphim

Momma :happydance:

I have no plans to be early, although Thursday would be ace ;)


----------



## Rebaby

Wow, there are some pushy midwives around hey?! When i had antenatal classes mentioned at one appointment a while back, i just told them we were going to the nct ones and that was that. I did take them up on the aquanatal classes though, i started going at 32 weeks and love it...but i haven't made every single week.

Things here are okay, i was feeling a bit numb about my cousin, sad for her, but not really sure how to feel about it all i guess, and then on wednesday night i was trying to tidy the house a little and was carrying a bouncer chair we've been given up to the nursery to put it out of the way of the pets and i couldn't really see where i was going and stubbed my toe awfully, and came to a very abrupt halt, which then jarred my pelvis and made me drop the bouncer. So OH came upstairs to find me sitting on the floor next to and upside down bouncer chair crying my eyes out. I guess once the floodgates opened my mind just thought "ok, let's get it all out!" and for a long time i just couldn't stop crying about everything, about how i want LO here NOW so i can hold him/her in my arms, about how we're not really ready (silly bits of things around the house to do and a few last minute things to get), about how funny my body feels right now, about everything my cousin is going through and how very sad it is.

Baby Max's funeral will be next week, a lot of my family are going but we have decided it is best not to, best for us, but also hopefully best for my cousin too.

After the big crying jag i had i do actually feel a lot better about things from an emotional point of view.

Physically though i don't know what is going on, all i can say is that the last few weeks of pregnancy are WEIRD! I am so so windy, i cannot stop farting, and also (tmi i know) pooing! I am going to the loo about four or five times a day :blush: (not including the thousands of trips i make just for a wee! :dohh: ) I am also having loads of braxton hicks, so my belly is almost permanently a hard ball :wacko: and i fall asleep incredibly easily but wake up easily too, so i seem to spend a lot of the night awake just thinking about things.

People keep saying to me "it could be any day now!" but as exciting as that thought is, it is not a very helpful thing to say, as the chances are probably higher that i will go overdue, so i don't want to spend the next three weeks being pissed off that i'm not in labour yet!


----------



## bloodbinds

Mommabunni - the bubble isn't gone yet which is why they want to give me a c-sec, but the pain is getting easier to bear or everything is working and it's deteriating (sp?)

Seraphim - they say im not allowed to go into labour with the bubble of air inbetween my muscles, because of all the pushing and breathing involved i could seriously hurt my back for life, or dislodge the air bubble and send it somewhere more serious, like my heart. So they say its safer for me to be put in for c-section, but i think the physio and meds and exercises are working and hopefully if they can see a marked improvement, or that the bubble has gone by tuesday then i can give birth naturally as planned, as really really dont want a c-section!


And yes, i'm getting that 'could be any day now' feeling! Though i need her to stay put really until i get better, but at the same time can't help but hope that next week might be it?? Lol!


----------



## chrissie33

Fingers crossed that your back is better in time blood so you can have the labour you want. Sounds like your midwife is a bit of a bear!! Mine is lovely to be honest, she is very matter of fact but I like that.

Went to see mw today who told me baby is a 'good size' with a worried look on her face. She then went to lengths to remind me that whilst I can start at the Midwife unit, if I am not progressing as I should be or baby is stuck, I will be transfered to the labour ward, no doubt for a section..... which like many of you I do not want.... but if it is the safest for me and my baby then thats just how it has to be I guess. Desperately hoping these child bearing hips of mine are there for a good reason..... time will tell!!

DH is bringing me home a curry tonight as he has decided its time for project 'baby eviction' as he is so excited and wants baby to come now....lol... bless. I would love baby to come early rather than late but I suspect baby also has daddy's stubbornness and so will come when it is ready regardless of what we want....lol


----------



## ClaireLouise

Chrissie I was told my LO is a "good size" too! What does it mean? 

Iv been in quite a bit of discomfort for about an hour now.... Baby won't STOP wriggling & heartburn is soooo bad. Pain inbetweenmy shoulderblades and a kind of winded feeling in my tummy. Am I just hungry? Oohhh but LO is really punching me down there - ouchee :(

hope you're all ok tho ladies, these bubs don't half give us grief these last few days/weeks! :) 

At least Benidorm is on xxx


----------



## MommaBunni

ClaireLouise said:


> Chrissie I was told my LO is a "good size" too! What does it mean?
> 
> Iv been in quite a bit of discomfort for about an hour now.... Baby won't STOP wriggling & heartburn is soooo bad. Pain inbetweenmy shoulderblades and a kind of winded feeling in my tummy. Am I just hungry? Oohhh but LO is really punching me down there - ouchee :(
> 
> hope you're all ok tho ladies, these bubs don't half give us grief these last few days/weeks! :)
> 
> At least Benidorm is on xxx

I had the same feelings earlier, then I ate and now LO has quieted down. Hmmmm, seems the opposite of what should happen! 

Baby is currently over 8lbs for me! Even at 38 weeks, he's kind of big! I'd guess that if your midwives said that, I wouldn't expect a 6lbs LO, closer to 7 or above! And if LO is closer to 9lbs, that's usually when they suggest a c-section for numerous reasons.


----------



## Seraphim

Oh bloods, I must have missed the bubble thing :confused:

Rebaby - yep I'm starting to feel a bit odd. No wish to leave the house really - just want to pad around in my own space now. Come 6pm I'm ready to get horizontal and stay put ;)

I keep feeling very relaxed and 'bring on the baby' - then I think 'Fuck! A BABY!'

This is gonna hurt isn't it :nope:


----------



## bloodbinds

Seraphim said:


> Oh bloods, I must have missed the bubble thing :confused:
> 
> Rebaby - yep I'm starting to feel a bit odd. No wish to leave the house really - just want to pad around in my own space now. Come 6pm I'm ready to get horizontal and stay put ;)
> 
> I keep feeling very relaxed and 'bring on the baby' - then I think 'Fuck! A BABY!'
> 
> This is gonna hurt isn't it :nope:


:rofl:


When i was in hospital last week, my sister was with me, and we were sitting in a delievery room as a woman was being pushed by, they stopped outside our room at the midwife desk to talk to someone and my sister was cooing over this newborn baby, i peered out the room to take a look :blush: then my sister asked 'did it hurt?' and this womans mouth just fell open in shock and disbelief. Luckily she was quickly wheeled away. I'm sure she was building up some sarcy comment, lol. I almost hit my sister.


And i've been wanting to pad around in my own space for weeks now - where the hell is my baby?! Lol. It's so annoying wishing she was here yet knowing i can't wish too hard or try anything to get her here quicker due to my back :-/ it's all so fustrating!!


----------



## Seraphim

Mmm yes, strange times.

I think I'll go mental if she's late.


----------



## RaeRae

Just to warn you they said Jac was a good size too hahahaha!! 10lbs 13oz was pretty good.


----------



## RaeRae

bloodbinds said:


> RaeRae - Sorry to hear the breastfeeding isn't going to plan, hopefully you will be able to get some help. And i think it would be helpful to tell us what you're going through at the moment? My sister tried to explain it to me but she said she kind of forgets as its been a couple of years, but it's not good. Would be nice to know what the feelings and thoughts are as your going through it, so we can prepare ourselves? Understand if you would rather not though.

Ok but it could be just me so don't all get scared and generally I'm ok!

For about a week after Jac was born I was ok in the mornings but by the afternoon I'd be crying my eyes out. It took a while for my milk to come in after the section so I had really sore, bleeding and cracked nipples. Get some Lansinoh cream in now if you're planning to breastfeed people it's awesome. 

The night I came out of hospital I had a major case of the shakes. I was aware of everything around me but I couldn't open my eyes and I couldn't move. I had the same thing when I had Zoe and it's terrifying. I just slept it off and it was only that one night so it was ok.

I was really sore after the section, it hurt to stand up straight and even breathing and walking at the same time was difficult for a while. After 2 weeks now though I'm feeling a lot lot better. Still sore sometimes but generally ok. I went to town yesterday and I'm feeling it today so I shouldn't push it.

The thing now is the bleeding which is doing my head in. I was very happy with my lack of periods for 9 months and now with the whole 'lochia' thing its just annoying. Also I have some issues with arse blood hahaha!! TMI I know. Every time I go to the loo I'm in there ages trying to go and I bleed a lot and that's nasty. I had the same thing after Zo. 

The breastfeeding is going better now. They're weighing Jac again on wednesday so hopefully he'll have put weight on. If not I'm gonna have to think about FF which I really don't want to do coz of the history of Diabetes and all that but I'm not gonna let Jac starve so we'll have to wait and see!

Also for all of you who have spoken to me in chat and know how much of a pleb OH can be I've got to say he's been beyond amazing since Jac's been born. He's done everything for us and he's an amazing Daddy. He's been really looking after me and I love him to bits.


----------



## Blondie

:hugs: RaeRae it sounds like you've been having a rough time but hopefully things will start sorting themselves out for you soon :hugs:

Tired of waiting now - I know I'm only 37 weeks tomorrow but I am so ready for this to be over with now :)

Baby feels so so low today though - feels like it could just drop out (wishful thinking probably) :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Poppy7

Seraphim said:


> I think I'll go mental if she's late.

I'm going mental already and baby isn't late....yet! I have always been rather impatient though :blush: and me and OH have tried everything these last few days to move things along.

Nothing yet though!! I haven't had any more signs since my show on Monday and I had a sweep on Wednesday (where I was already 2cm dilated) but still nothing.....:huh:

C'mon baby we want to meet you (and my pelvis is killing!!)...


----------



## Seraphim

Rae :hugs: Glad things are settling down :)

I've got the cream, fancy pump, feeding cups, breastflow bottles... everything I could think of to *help* make BF work - and have resisted buying any soothers for 'just in case' *fingers crossed*

So I'm home now with RLT and 2 huge pineapples - saving them for tomorrow though. Hubby knows about the sperm/semen thing and is all smirky now I'm not avoiding everything which could possibly cause her to come early ;)
He cooks curry at least 3 times a week, so we've got that covered... and I think i have a bottle of clarey sage in the oil box...

Any other suggestions?? ;)

How much RLT and clarey sage are we talking now, with one week to go?


----------



## Blondie

Seraphim said:


> Rae :hugs: Glad things are settling down :)
> 
> I've got the cream, fancy pump, feeding cups, breastflow bottles... everything I could think of to *help* make BF work - and have resisted buying any soothers for 'just in case' *fingers crossed*
> 
> So I'm home now with RLT and 2 huge pineapples - saving them for tomorrow though. Hubby knows about the sperm/semen thing and is all smirky now I'm not avoiding everything which could possibly cause her to come early ;)
> He cooks curry at least 3 times a week, so we've got that covered... and I think i have a bottle of clarey sage in the oil box...
> 
> Any other suggestions?? ;)
> 
> How much RLT and clarey sage are we talking now, with one week to go?

I'm already on 3/4 cups of RLT a day now and a bath with clary sage in it every night. Also taking EPO every day just to see if that helps as also apparently has lots of prostaglandins in it and doesn't taste as bad as :spermy: :rofl:


----------



## Poppy7

Seraphim said:


> So I'm home now with RLT and 2 huge pineapples - saving them for tomorrow though. Hubby knows about the sperm/semen thing and is all smirky now I'm not avoiding everything which could possibly cause her to come early ;)
> He cooks curry at least 3 times a week, so we've got that covered... and I think i have a bottle of clarey sage in the oil box...
> 
> Any other suggestions?? ;)
> 
> How much RLT and clarey sage are we talking now, with one week to go?

I think you have most bases covered hun! Walking seems to cause tightenings for me but I can't do a lot of that at the moment.

We went out for an Indian last night and I had Chicken Chili Masala (warned as hot on the menu)....I suffer from irritable bowel syndrome but last night it did nothing :dohh: baby is obviously too comfy!! I sit on my birthing ball at every opportunity as well....mind you, it is the comfiest place to sit at the moment.

I have the 900mg RLT tablets and take 2 a day.

Operation baby eviction is well underway (and not blooming working!!).


----------



## Rebaby

Thanks for being so honest raerae :hugs: i'm glad OH is helping out and also that breastfeeding seems to be going better :thumbup:

Did you get your pineapples from tesco seraphim? I only ask because we were late-night-shopping last night and i noticed they have an offer of two fresh pineapples for £2, OH looked away and the next thing he's like "Err why the hell do we need two pineapples?!" :haha: pmsl. I've just had a few chunks of pineapple and a mug of RLT, i'm not actually in full-on "eviction" mode yet as OH's holiday doesn't start until 23rd november, so he'd be in a bit of a pickle if LO put in an appearance in the next few days! But i figure that trying to get everything going naturally won't do any harm...right?! :shrug:

Is anyone doing anything fun for halloween? We had the most amazing fancy dress party for it last year and decorated the whole house so i am feeling sort of sad sitting here by myself with not even a carved pumpkin in sight!


----------



## Seraphim

Yes it was tesco :rofl:

Hubby said exactly the same thing!
I just read him your post, and he said "Well, It's a perfectly reasonable question." ;)

I'm just having a quick read of an aromatherapy book to see what I can do from now through labour.

Blondie what's EPO?

I'm probably really lucky that we had so much to sort out up until now, otherwise I'd be looking at longer than just a week to mull it over ;)


----------



## Rebaby

Seraphim said:


> Blondie what's EPO?

I *think* it stands for evening primrose oil...not sure how it helps though :shrug:

Had to chuckle at our poor baffled OH's, i think mine had one of those "Oh no, i've accidentally started pushing someone else's trolley around" moments before i explained :haha:


----------



## Blondie

Seraphim said:


> Yes it was tesco :rofl:
> 
> Hubby said exactly the same thing!
> I just read him your post, and he said "Well, It's a perfectly reasonable question." ;)
> 
> I'm just having a quick read of an aromatherapy book to see what I can do from now through labour.
> 
> Blondie what's EPO?
> 
> I'm probably really lucky that we had so much to sort out up until now, otherwise I'd be looking at longer than just a week to mull it over ;)

EPO - Evening Primrose Oil - it's also supposed to be good for bringing on labour, or at least softening the cervix apparently - full of prostaglandins or whatever they are. Various methods of use from eating it, inserting it up yourself or massaging on your belly - pretty much same effect as :spermy: I've been led to believe and I will try anything :rofl:

Apparently you would need to eat about 7 pineapples in one go for it to have an effect - but watch out as the enzymes that are supposed to bring on labour can also cause blisters in your mouth as they are pretty intense when eaten in large amounts :)


----------



## Oushka

So... we're still here :(

Had increasingly strong tightenings with pain and began to get a little excited when the low back ache kicked in - went for a 2 mile walk with hubbie, still looking good. Ummed & ahhhed over whether to eat the curry we'd cooked together and as I was starving I decided to risk it (prolly not the best idea if it had continued!) but within 20 mins of sitting down everything tapered off!
Still have low back ache, tho have had a medicinal glass of wine and its not too uncomfortable.

Was in sainsburys earlier and the lady at the checkout said 'I think youre going to go into labour tonight...' :shrug: I asked why she said that & she said I just looked perky and that she is rarely wrong! :shrug:
Whether things will pick up overnight or not I dont know but I was kind of hoping for a halloween baby :blush:

Have had an awful tight band feeling round the top of my bump all day so wont be sorry to see that go... Hubbie thinks its close as I had made the kitchen spick & span when he got home from work and have scrubbed the hallway carpet too... I have been insisting its not 'nesting' as that carpet has been annoying me for weeks and the kitchen was a mess as Ive been really lazy all week! 
Hubbie was chatting to a neighbour earlier and I heard him say 'She forgets Ive been here before'... with regards to the fact he has children from his first marriage. Maybe he can see something I cant?!


----------



## Blondie

Hopefully tonight will be the night for you Oushka - a full moon is fast approaching so hopefully we will have a flurry of november sparklers born over the next few nights :)

I was thinking earlier how strange it would be if I ended up in a bed next to you at the hospital :rofl: - I can just see myself getting strange looks asking people if they have a username of Oushka :rofl:

Just sat talking to my baby in the bath telling it that it will have much more room and be much happier if it came out soon :rofl:

Don't know whether this link will work but it's to a few maternity photos that my little sister did for me - there are loads more that she is still working on but these are a few she has posted on her blog.

https://soniathorpephotography.com/blog/


----------



## Seraphim

Aw Blondie they're ace :D

Hope I don't look like a hippo in mine :blush:


----------



## bloodbinds

Oh girls! I wish you had all been with me tonight!

Went to my Aunts Halloween party and as usual, the talk turned towards babies and pregnancy, and a few of these woman (who have never had children) Started telling me stories about woman who gave birth and baby just slipped out without them barely noticing. And i was like 'yeah, i don't believe that for a second' and they were all insisting it was true. A woman was just walking down the street, and baby slipped out. And i said 'sorry, but it just wouldn't happen like that, i wish!' And tried to explain to them all about the labour process but none of them would have it! These silly woman who have never even been close to being pregnant all thought they knew better than me!! Lol.
There was another pregnant woman there who wasn't as far gone as me who was just drinking it all in, lol, bless her. And at some point, my sister says to me, 'ohh, go talk to that pregnant woman' and i said why? 'well, you'll probably get on really well, you're both pregnant.' so i said 'ohh, you and that girl over there both have brown hair, you'll be best friends!!' lol. The idiot.


RaeRae, thank you for sharing that my lovely! I hope you will be feeling better soon *hugs*

Seraphim, every time you post i end up snorting with laughter and it's not attactive, so can you tone it down please? Lol 


And girls, it's officially past midnight! That means that from now on, all the sparklers will no longer have a chance to be bumpkins!!! Mwhahahahaha!!


----------



## Seraphim

Bloods, that party sounds about as fun as a visit with my MIL :rofl:

It's gone midnight, so that means us first quarter sparklers should be getting some shut eye... have you SEEN how many have just popped in the last couple of days. Petrified I'm going to be knackered!

Sweet dreams xx

ETA: Monday is full moon btw... maybe we should have a party ;)


----------



## MommaBunni

I looked up maternity acupressure:

The three points are:
1)The inner leg, about two fingers width above the ankle bone
2)One finger width above the dimple of buttocks (think small of back)
3)The webbing between your thumb and finger on either hand

You need a constant, intense pressure for about five minutes or longer on one point.
I heard it brings labor within 25 minutes or up to 48 hours. 

I mean, it's worth a shot, right?

-------
BTW: It's not midnight yet State side! And it's day light savings time, so in my area, it's really only 8p.m.!


----------



## jenny82

When is it safe enough to start operation get this baby out of me?!! 37 weeks??

Don't get me wrong, I looooove having him in there, but now I can't wait to get him out! Aside from the can't-wait-to-see-my-baby and the extreme back pain, I'm too chicken to tell my dad that he can't stay with us when he comes home, so I need baby to make an earlier appearance :/


----------



## Oushka

Waaaaaaah. WIDE awake - nothing happening now :( a little ache here & there but just wide awake.
Well, Im being hounded by starey cat again but nothing babywise.



Blondie said:


> I was thinking earlier how strange it would be if I ended up in a bed next to you at the hospital :rofl: - I can just see myself getting strange looks asking people if they have a username of Oushka :rofl:

:rofl: I had mentioned the same to hubbie just this evening - I recall mentioning BnB to a girl on the ward when I was admitted... then regretting it as its my sactuary... she didnt quite grasp the whole user-name concept so I doubt shes found her way here.

Your photos are stunning! You have a very talented sister too, 

Have been making full use of the filling moon, we stood out in the garden watching shooting stars earlier and I hitched my shirt up over bump... :blush:

Wierd... Im sure I posted this at 2.30am but strangely its just popped up now as Ive llogged on. :shrug:


----------



## jem_5500

hi lovelies sorry have been so vague recently!!!

Blood any news on your bubble? If you have a section i found I felt ok but numb on the day, crap to the extreme on the 2nd day and much better on the 3rd, if they offer the morphine take it, and take any painkillers you are offered becuase the moment you lose being on top of the pain you end up in trouble iykwim?

I agree Rae about hte weepiness, I came home on the monday and cried at everything! I was lucky in that my milk kicked in quite quickly but all i can describe the pain as when breastfeeding after a couple of days is its like shooting razor blades from your boobs!!! Oli wouldnt latch well on the left either and you think you have sussed it hten it all goes tits up so to speak... oooo your boobs are anyones in hospital as well! COmpletely agree with Rae buy Lasinoh it £10 a tube sooooooooo worth it you dont have to wash it off before you feed which is a bonus as well!

The bleeding wiht my section i have to say i was lucky i bled for a week and then stopped completley my friend who gave bith naturaaly a week earlier is still going so guess it depends on whats done and yor body xx

Cannot believe these babiesd are now allowed tobe official November SParklers and its so exciting tinking you will all be mummies soon as well!! My DH goes back tto work tomorrow so scared! but reckon it means i have more time to cath up with your news xxx

Take care and speak soon xxx


----------



## bloodbinds

So good to hear from you Jo! Keep up with the updates! I'm going to have a look for some Lasinoh if you both recommend it 

Yesterday was hell, agreeing to go shopping with my sister to find her a halloween costume. All the shops were so crowded and hot, i felt like i was going to faint and was in such a pissy mood. The ankles were all swollen from walking around all day and i was all sweaty. Urgh. Feel like i can't leave the house for 10 minutes without being completely exhausted!

I also have a sneaky feeling that baby is going to come join me any time soon. I'm starting to think she might go late. I dunno why :-/

And no update on my pesky bubble yet! I think i aggrevated it yesterday by going shopping when im supposed to be on bedrest and the pain flared up, but today im going to take it easy and hope for the best. I have physio on monday and an appointment with the hospital on tuesday where they will be seeing if i need a c-sec or not! So fingers crossed it will be allllll better :-D


----------



## xkirstyx

still no sign of this baby coming! please send me LLLLOOOOAAADSSS of labour dust im so fed up now and my back is soooo sore :( xxx


----------



## Rebaby

Lovely pics blondie :thumbup:

Hope it's not long for you now oushka and kirsty :hugs:

I had the worst nights sleep ever, i was in agony and couldn't get comfortable any which way i tried. Dozed a bit this morning while OH got ready for work but then when he came in to say "bye" i woke up and my belly decided it must surely be breakfast time, so i couldn't drift back off.

I'm still in bed though, even though i have a list of things to do as long as my arm, i am making a stand and having a pyjama day today! So there!


----------



## MsEmski

Ello all! Hope your pregnancies gi well! Just a quickie- we got a little boy (eventually) at just after 5am... So a sparkler he is!!!

Xx


----------



## Rebaby

Congratulations!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## jem_5500

Whooppeeeeeeeee is this our first sparkler in the correct month lol!!!! Well done honey...make the most of the sleep today x My biggest tip is that lol


----------



## Oushka

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## bumpty

i had my little boy Zack on 20 oct at 38 weeks weighing 8lb 5oz......by c section...

feeling much better now , although a bit drained!! 

just wanted to let you all know that you can get lansinoh on prescription ask your midwife...as its expensive!! but if you are breastfeeding its amazing stuff :thumbup: hope everyone is well xxxxx


----------



## Blondie

Congratulations MsEmski and Bumpty :happydance: - the babies are really starting to make an appearance now :)

Well spent most of last night in the spare room as DH had been out drinking and was snoring so much, at 4am I picked up my pillow and went and got in bed with the cats instead.

Just back from traumatic trip to Tesco - got there to find everyone in the car park as the store had been evacuated so by time I got into store it was like armageddon had hit but managed to get everything I needed - including a medela mini breast pump, a nappy stacker and a cuddle blanket for baby - had about £40 of various vouchers to use so decided to use them to get the last few baby things I needed.

Now home and back on the the RLT. 

How insane is the weather today - it's like a cyclone up here :wacko:


----------



## Rebaby

Congratulations bumpty! :happydance:

My pyjama day did not work out as planned...i got up for some rlt and a snack and when i got downstairs realised that the state of the house was too annoying to ignore, so have just spent the past few hours blitzing the place and now it's all clean :)

Does anyone else have a room in their house though where all the junk goes and is never tidy? Or are we just very bad people?! :blush: Our spare room is so full of crap that doesn't have anywhere else to go, and i keep saying it needs to be sorted before LO gets here in case any family come to stay and actually need to access the bed...but every time i go in there i think "Errr...not today!" :dohh:

I agree about the weather, it's nuts! Only 4pm and it is so dark it's like the middle of the night, plus the wind is freaking the pets out a bit, both the dog and cat have been acting strange today :shrug:


----------



## MommaBunni

Congratulations girlies! And our first official "sparkler" how lovely!

I'm spending the whole day in bed and it's lovely! It's not even noon yet and my only plans are to get DH from work around 5:30! I've got myself set up with the laptop and a few movies and some snacks beside and will just be a lump! :happydance:

Tomorrow will be a cleaning day, must sort of LO's clothes now that he won't fit in most of his newborn clothes and our puppy decided to chew up a toy all over the floor and I'm not picking it up today. He chewed it up in/near his bed, so, he'll have to live with it! 

I'm craving some coffee and a pumpkin muffin! :coffee: Anyone feel like bringing me one? 

And DH and I are going to try the maternity acupressure tonight and tomorrow! Here's hoping! 

And that's my ramble... :blush:


----------



## chrissie33

We did have a room just like that rebaby but had to sort it as the nursery took over the guest room.... now all the junk is in my bedroom....aaarrrggghhh which totally needs doing as baby is coming in with us for the first 6 months....today should be the day to clear it but I think it doubtful as I cant be arsed.....lol


----------



## MommaBunni

Oh, you should see our garage! You couldn't put a car in it to save your life! It's stuffed with boxes and boxes and boxes! (Which all used to be in LO's room!)


----------



## bloodbinds

congrats girls!


I've had quite a good lazy day, apart from my sisters making a surprise visit (to borrow dvds and use my lap top, lol) but they have invited me to theres later to watch x-factor so will have to get up then unfortunatly!


----------



## Tish Terror

congrats everyone! I'm so happy we have our first official sparkler! I am now in day 14 of labor... last night I could hardly sleep... I hurt so much everywhere and now on top of everything I have a cold =(

I just want her to either come on out on her own or I want it to be the 10th already so they can induce me and get this done with....


----------



## Rebaby

Oh tish :hugs: i'm sorry it is taking so long for things to get going for you, i hope it isn't much longer now :hugs:


----------



## snugglebot

Congrats on the first "November" sparkler!!! :)

For all the ladies due this week and next, sending you lots and lots of labour dust :dust::dust::dust: 

Tish I hope it ends happily for you soon. Gosh you must be sooo tired.

I am not due for another 3 weeks or so, but am definitely done being pregnant now. I feel horrible saying it because I know baby isn't ready to come - otherwise he or she would be coming right?!

I think I have grown a sausage on my right leg...kind of resembles a foot but not sure...it has dimples! :rofl: (my poor swollen foot/toes)


----------



## jem_5500

ph tish hope it happns soon,,,


mini rant,

aBOU TTO THROTTLE DH...IF HE MOANS HE IS TIRED ONCE MORE I SWEAR I WILL RAM A NAPPY WHERE THE SUN DONT SHINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I understnad he is tired so am I he is not feeding every 2.5 hours which oli has decided and thats if i am lucky was 1.5 hours earlier! He goes back tto work tomorrow and i know its going to get worse!!!

Rant over! Hope o hear more news soon, i am odd to bed in a vague hope i will get an hour b4 his lordshop awakens demanding more!


----------



## Seraphim

Jem :hugs:
I have a feeling most of us will encounter that one sooner or later :wacko:


----------



## bloodbinds

I won't!! Mwhahahahahaha. Ahh, the treasures of being a single mum. I don't have to put up with anyone else whinging!! Lol.

Though at the same time, would be nice to have someone there to listen to be whinge! Lol.


----------



## Blondie

ooo-eeer just had an "interesting" bath experience

was sitting in bath about to get out when felt this "weeing" sensation - though I'm sure I wasn't weeing - now I'm not sure whether it was a bit of water leakage or whether I really did wee myself :wacko: - no sign of plug or anything but no wee colour either (sorry tmi). I'm confused!

Oh well hasn't been anything else since I got out of bath so will see if anything else happens overnight.

I'm so so sure I didn't wee myself but there was definitely something escaping into the bathwater :blush:


----------



## Blondie

I've just had a text from Caitlen's husband - it reads

"Cait had a beautiful baby girl this afternoon (3.08 EDT) Harper Grace: 6lb 13oz, 19 inch, mum and daughter doing fabulously"

Congratulations Caitlen :happydance: :happydance:

Caitlen was also due 22nd November like me so would have been 37 weeks today.


----------



## chrissie33

Fab news about Caitlen... massive congrats :)
Oooh blondie... could have been something positive then eh.... will keep an eye out :)
Snugs, sorry about your foot honey, it may improve once you stop working honey, fingers crossed xxx

Jo - give him a kick honey, I just know I will have the same from DH and so should probably hide the sharp objects right now in preparation.....lol


----------



## bloodbinds

Ohh, fab news about Caitlin! And she made it to being a sparkler too!! Hehe.

I have made a thread about it but just to say Corinne (cut3ne55) is in labour right now as well and will probably have her LO in the wee hours of the morning, she was due same day as me!


----------



## chrissie33

Hey girls, just been to loo and (tmi, sorry) got a big blob of jelly like mucus.... could this be part of my plug do you think?


----------



## Tish Terror

yes it is =)


----------



## snugglebot

wow there were lots of babies just itching for Nov 1st to start making their pending arrivals known!!! :rofl:


----------



## jem_5500

well done caitlin and cut3ne%55 so exciting enjoy them xxxxx


----------



## bloodbinds

Cut3ne55 is still in labour! Poor woman! Lol.

When we all made bets on when baby is due i bet today, but am getting no signs whatsoever! Lol. I'm kind of hoping now she wont be born until Nov, Friday the 13th! Thought that would be cool


----------



## DizzyMoo

Hey all , 

OMG week today we start operation eviction with a sweep, If that don't work then on the thursday i get induced !! HOLY SHIT that is NEXT BLOODY WEEK! 
I thought i'd shit it when i said " due next month " but - having baby next week? holy shit! holy shit! holy shit!

ok caaaaaaaaaaaaaaalm *gulps*

I need some adaptors for the pram coz without them i cant fit the carseat on to make it a travel system so will be pramless & i aint got the money yet til me social fund loan lands ... grrr

I bought a blue moses basket, bouncer chair & door bouncer on ebay, paid last week so hoping they will all arrive this week in time for bumps eviction.
Still got so much tidying to do & i just haven't got the energy so i'm glad i wont be having visitors other than mum & brother lol

I managed to josh a free cabin bed yesterday of a local free site like free cycle near us, called " realcycle " , got a friend to put it up yesterday for him & josh had his 1st night in it last night & wow he looks such a big boy in it its unreal. He loves it too!!

Its my sons 4th birthday this sunday & i've just been buying pressys when i can so i need to pick out what i'm giving him for birthday as the rest is towards xmas.

I've been drinking so much pop last couple days but not peeing it back out so no wonder my ankles have swollen they are full of blackcurrant cordial lol

Will someone just add any births to the bottom of the official sparklers thread then i can update later xx


----------



## Rebaby

Oh wow, these sparklers are getting a rush on now they know they're "allowed" hey?! ;) lol.

Congratulations to caitlen, and good luck to cut3ne55 :thumbup:

We don't have a bath at home blondie, just a shower cubicle, but when we went away for the week a few weeks ago there was a bath in the holiday cottage and i really made the most of it, having a long soak most nights, and on one occasion had something really similar happen.

Well, i had been for a wee before i got in the bath, had my nice bubble bath and then when i stood up to get out, but was still stood in the bath i realised i was 'leaking', and quite a lot too, but it was clear and i didn't feel like i could 'stop' it if i squeezed, so i figured it couldn't be wee but didn't know what to make of it :shrug: It didn't happen again after that, so i knew it wasn't my waters. Then when we got home i read a post on here, think it was by snowball, saying that you can retain water up your hoohaa after a bath and then it can leak out later :wacko: So not sure what that's all about, but maybe yours was the same thing?!

Or maybe it was your waters, and your LO is one of the eager ones keen to put in an early appearance now november is here?! ;)

Everything okay here, more and more people are saying things to me and OH along the lines of "could be any day now!!!" and although i know they're just excited it's pissing me off a bit. Yes baby could put in an appearance tomorrow, but it's much more likely to be another three or four weeks yet :dohh:


----------



## Blondie

Well no more sign of any leakage today so not sure what happened in bath - maybe it was water that got trapped up there whilst I was having a stretch of my bits :blush:

Baby feels so low now it is ridiculous - I feel like I could burst at any moment and walking around shops earlier I really felt I could go at any time, but safely home now. Getting to the stage where I'm so so eager to get baby out will try anything but almost reluctant to do anything as getting really nervous about labour :rofl: It's like going to the dentist - you know once it is over it will be so worth while but plucking up the courage to go through with it is difficult - not that I can avoid it at all as it has to come out at some point I suppose :rofl:


----------



## Oushka

What a day so far... woke up in agony - hips & lower back. Asked hubbie to rub my back and he huffed so I came downstairs and cried (howled!) for an hour (have been ridiculously unemotional thruout this pregnancy). Had a couple of loose bm's & my hips *really* hurt 'during' even tho I didnt have to put any effort in (sorry if tmi!).
Back ache continued so I bounced on my ball and drank a strong proper coffee (my drink of choice - but have not had any since being pg).

Hubbie got up and made comment that I seemed to be struggling with the back ache... could this be a sign?! :shrug:
Spent 40 mins in the shower, sorted out my legs etc & then tried to re-do my pedicure... gave up as back hurt too much to reach toes.
In-laws came over for lunch & hubbie commented to MiL that he wonders if we'll have a baby today :happydance: I think Im in denial or he is seeing something Im not.

Hubbie gone to work after talking to me cryptically all morning... and reminding me how he will come straight home if I feel I need him & not to worry about sorting new insurance for my car (long story but Im trying a sods law approach) as his car will fit the babyseat.
Not quite being myself today it didnt quite sink in what he was saying...
I was sat on the doorstep looking at in-laws new car (couldnt find the effort to walk to the top of the drive) and I felt a trickle, nothing at all in my liner tho so I dont know what it was - nothing since. Strangely the trickle happened during a tightening.

Anyway, had a little snooze, still getting bad back ache, had a couple of kind of painful tightenings and when I sit on the loo (which is often - peeing every ten mins or so) I struggle to get up... its just so comfy there and it hurts to stand up - my legs feel like jelly.

Now getting a few period type cramps, timed 3 at 7 mins but not that painful and havnt bothered clock watching as Im not in the mood... so unlike me.

Just about to take a walk to the corner shop and buy a paper or something - Im not able to sit down much as the backache is getting kind of ouchy.

:shrug::shrug::shrug: I just dont feel myself :shrug::shrug::shrug:

Might try & put the tens on... not easy alone tho.


----------



## Blondie

Maybe today will be the day Oushka :hugs: - it all sounds promising :)


----------



## Seraphim

I'm not feeling myself today either.
It's settled down now but tummy was hard all last night and this morning.
Was awake at 4.30am crying and worrying for some reason.
Hubby was a bit huffy when I asked him a question about the carseat and I ended up crying under the duvet again :shrug:
I'm tired, I'm huffy, I'm hungry, uncomfy, I want spoiling, and i want a magical romantic last week together.
Something tells me I will just have to make the best of sitting on my backside until hubby makes dinner and be grateful for small mercies ;)


----------



## xkirstyx

just back from midwife app and its put me in a really depressed bad mood!!!!!! went in full of hope coz of all the on off contractions iv been getting but turns out baby not even engaged yet and i gotta book for a sweep next mon, AARRGGGHHH im due in 2days!!!!!! i want baby out this week! i cant go any longer my back is sore, my ribs are sore and now my hips are sore! im fed up with these contractions and nuffin happening. 

so sorry about the rant i just wanna curl up in2 a ball and cry untill this baby comes out!


----------



## bloodbinds

Oh dear sparklers *hugs*

Oushka - This def sounds like the start of things! So fingers crossed and let us know how you're getting on

Kirsty - Am sending you lots of labour type thoughts! Hopefully your LO will make an appearance sooner rather than later!

Seraphim - my idea of romance is coronation street and a packet of crisps. Up for it? ;-) Lol 


About two weeks ago i was all too eager to get baby out of me, and now i'm quite happy for her to stay in... dunno why??

Went to physio today (for my bubble) and it felt sooooo good. It was painful, but in a good way, if that makes sense? Also had to have my shopping delivered to me at my front door. I had to pay £3.50 for it, but so much better than going round the shops myself! Have decided i'm just going to stay in doors now. None of my maternity clothes fit me anymore, i don't know when i outgrew them but it's ridiculous. Even my dressing gown won't fit round me anymore :-( Lol. I'm huge so i'm staying inside! Lol. No one deserves to see me like this, lol.


----------



## Seraphim

I'm feeling veeeeeeeeeery much like staying inside.
Pathetically cried at hubby when he said he was planning on going to a jam tonight :blush:
It's not like me, but i just feel funny.
Bloods I'd suggest youporn and biscuits... but i'm not even sure that would do it today :rofl:


----------



## bloodbinds

Lol! :rofl:

I have just had some of the finiest chocolate digestives delivered to my front door - don't tempt me! Lol.

Should i be worried that i am unable to get rid of this black nail varnish i put on for halloween? Nothing seems to shift it, lol.


----------



## snugglebot

Out of curiosity, of those of you due the week of the 22nd, do you know how far palpable you are? I just found out I am 2 or 3/5th, which excites me because I don't know if I was much less than 4 only a week ago. But I also know babe still has some distance to go.


----------



## jenny82

Ooooh it never even occurred to me to get my shopping delivered. What a great idea! Think I'll do that next week as not only is it a sweaty, stressful, tiring affair but I always spend too much frickin money!


----------



## Anna1982

hey ladies!!

im back

dont worry about the engaged thing i was only 4/5th when i went into labor!

was only 2/3cm when my waters broke and went from that to 10cm in 3hrs 30 mins lol

as you can tell we are home

havnt had too much of a bad night, morgan stayed at his grandmas as we didnt get out till late.

Lucas is gorgeous! glad I didnt go to 40 or 42 weeks imagine how big he would have been

he already doesnt fit in newborn!

thats us done on the baby front though lol 2s quite enough.

labor wasnt too bad, only had epidural about 40 mins before I had him lol and could still feel to puch etc

will catch up more later


----------



## Alibeebs

Seraphim said:


> I'm not feeling myself today either.
> It's settled down now but tummy was hard all last night and this morning.
> Was awake at 4.30am crying and worrying for some reason.
> Hubby was a bit huffy when I asked him a question about the carseat and I ended up crying under the duvet again :shrug:
> I'm tired, I'm huffy, I'm hungry, uncomfy, I want spoiling, and i want a magical romantic last week together.
> Something tells me I will just have to make the best of sitting on my backside until hubby makes dinner and be grateful for small mercies ;)

this sounds like me last night!!!!! :dohh:

was under the duvet crying away for not much reason....

i just want spoiling and attention too,

xxxx


----------



## Rebaby

I already said it i know, but congratulations anna :hugs:

Any news from oushka? I was so sure she'd go into labour overnight, what with all her signs the past few days and the full moon and all! :thumbup:

I am still here, very much pregnant and no sign of labour coming any time soon. I am still sleeping shockingly bad, at this rate having a baby who wakes every 2 hours in the night would be a welcome relief as i'd still be getting more sleep than i am now :dohh:

I'm currently camped out on the sofa in my pjs considering trying for a nap, but OH is out at work and he has two parcels arriving today, so i could do with NOT sleeping through the postman arriving...although that said, are they even working today or is it a strike day- anyone know?

Got a midwife appointment at 3.30 so will let you all know if anything interesting comes of that!


----------



## Oushka

We're still here :cry:

Have been up all night with back pains etc. Irregular contractions at most 7 mins apart at the least around 15 mins. Apart from once in the night when it all stopped for about an hour.
It feels like someone has taken a baseball bat to my lower back... omg it hurts!

Managed to get early midwife appt & just home - she said Im in early (the latent kind) labour but baby has turned herself into an awkward position hence the back pain and uneven pressure on my cervix not allowing anything to progress. Im to spend some time leaning over my ball & keeping active (she suggested a walk round the shopping centre - the metro centre?! In labour?! no thanks).
Still 3cm & waters intact, cervix is further forward now tho. 

MW did a sweep & booked me in again for Thursday :(

She said to be prepared for this lasting anything from a couple of hours to 3 days! Not entirely convinced Ill come out alive :rofl: if it gets any more painful.
Bubs is fine, squirming away as usual & obviously far too comfy in there.

Going to have another bath (erm... 4 so far :rofl: ) and maybe have a wander round the little garden centre with hubbie...


----------



## Blondie

snugglebot said:


> Out of curiosity, of those of you due the week of the 22nd, do you know how far palpable you are? I just found out I am 2 or 3/5th, which excites me because I don't know if I was much less than 4 only a week ago. But I also know babe still has some distance to go.

I'm also due the 22nd and at my 36 week midwife appointment I was 4/5th palpable but the consultant said he had an inkling this baby might arrive earlier so he didn't seem concerned about how far it had to go :)


----------



## Blondie

Oushka :hugs: - hopefully things will speed up and be over soon for you :)

I'm off to the metro centre I think this morning to go and get some nursing bras seeing as that's about all that's left on my list to get now. Hopefully some walking will get things moving as I'm so ready to have this baby now. Though DH is going to a course in York tomorrow so sods law says I will go into labour when I don't have a car and husband is miles away :rofl:


----------



## Poppy7

Great news on Lucas arrival Anna!!

Oushka - I hope things start progressing more for you soon :hugs: The waiting game sucks doesn't it!!

I am _still_ waiting for things to start moving along again. Last week I was so hopeful when I had a show, was 2cm's dilated and 3/5's engaged....the MW also did a sweep....I'm back to see her again tomorrow where I'm sure she will do another sweep. Maybe it will take more of an effect this week as I am now slightly overdue :shrug:...hopefully!


----------



## Seraphim

Aw Poppy, when you said good news - i thought you meant for you! :dohh:

Oushka, you wento quiet i was sure you were off!

Hubby cooked yummy dinner of my chosing and we snuggled down for him to surprise me with season 4 of heroes (heroes always being our quiet us-time inbetween the chaos the last few years) Went to bed and the day was far more romantic than i'd first feared ;)
(Think he felt sorry for his poor hormone driven wife ;))

There' still lots of nice things I could be doing... but I'm so tired, and my tummy is so hard... I just cant bring myself to :lol:


----------



## Poppy7

Seraphim said:


> Aw Poppy, when you said good news - i thought you meant for you! :dohh:

No such luck hun LOL! Glad to hear you had a nice evening. You sounded rather down yesterday :hugs: so glad you had a nice evening.

Today I am not doing a lot at all!! I hardly slept at all last night and am sat here in my night clothes still!! Going to have a bit of me time today....

I'm of to see the midwife tomorrow and am rather excited (how sad LOL....I'm hoping she will do another sweep).

*A question for you all....*Have any of you bought a breast pump? I was given a manual one but had heard the electric ones are far better. The Tommee Tippee Electric one is half price in my local Tesco at the moment so was thinking of going and buying one today. I don't want to miss a good bargain but don't want to spend money unnecessarily either.xx


----------



## polaris

Hey girls,

sorry for having been missing in action for so long! I'm afraid I haven't been able to read back on everyone's news since i've last been around. Huge congratulations to all who have had their babies.

Well we now have a beautiful baby boy, Thomas Joseph, born Tuesday 27th by C-section, weighing 6 lb 9 oz. I couldn't believe it was a boy as I had thought all along he was a girl - so much for mother's intuition! He is absolutely adorable, so tiny, he is really like my OH as well, they have the exact same facial expressions at times, LOL, OH was imitating Thomas the other day and I was in stitches laughing because there is such a resemblance! 

I only got home from the hospital on Friday, could have gone home on Thursday but Thomas was a little bit jaundiced and had been very drowsy, I was having to wake him and stimulate him for feeds, so I decided to stay in an extra day just for the reassurance and support of the nurses and midwives really. I am healing up well and much better able to function than I expected to me. And Thomas is doing brilliantly, although he is definitely a night-time baby at the moment so I'm not getting too much sleep. Luckily my OH has two weeks off work and my mum is here helping out too. He's getting weighed again tomorrow. It's amazing how every little thing is so exciting and how much he changes every day. Like his cord stump came off the other day and I was so thrilled! He's a week old today, I can't believe it. It is very hard work but worth every second of it. 

I have loads of beautiful photos but they are on the other computer but I promise that I will post some in the next couple of days! And I'll do a birth story too at some stage! It's just hard to find the time at the moment, LOL, but I just wanted to pop in and let you girls know that everything went well.


----------



## Seraphim

Polaris :happydance:
Glad everything went well and you can all hibernate at home now :D

Poppy - yes I think there was some hormone thing going on yday :shrug:

I went straight in for an electric pump...
Back in the summer I did alot of reading/questioning in the BF forum, and once I saw the resale value of them aswell - there wasn't much question.
Lots and lots of people said they ended up with an electric and wished they'd started with one... lots said 'if I'd had this pump with my last baby I would never have had to stop/give up' etc
I wanted to prepare every possible help to make it work.
The one I got is £90 in the shops, but I got it on ebay from a lady who never got to use it (with a bunch of extras) for £60... ones that have been used a couple of times go for about £50... so it's not really the huge expense it may first look like.
I listed my 'tool kit' here


----------



## RaeRae

Congratulations Polaris!!

Well after my lovely recovery I'm now on anti biotics. Might have an infection. It is very rubbish.


----------



## Blondie

Well I survived metro centre and got my nursing bras - 36F - blinkin heck they look like some kind of cannon ball holders :rofl:

I was very amused to be told off in M&S toilets though - a perfectly fit middle aged woman turned around and snapped to me "girls of today have no manners" to which I replied "I'm sorry?" and she said you could have held the door - my response

"I'm sorry love but I am actually a 33 year old woman who is heavily pregnant and about to give birth anytime now, my feet are aching, I'm exhausted and I've been walking around with a babies head pressing down on my bladder for the last 20 minutes and I am desperate to get to the loo so I'm sorry if my normal manners have escaped me momentarily you miserable old bag" 

and then I walked off - but got a round of applause from an old man sat down in some seating nearby :rofl:

I should probably have bit my tongue but she was the last thing I needed after 2 hours of walking around the metro centre :blush:


----------



## Seraphim

Blondie said:


> - but got a round of applause from an old man sat down in some seating nearby :rofl:

:rofl:

Well done you!!

He was probably her husband ;)


----------



## jem_5500

love it well done u!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xkirstyx

haha class!
well its my due date 2moz and still no sign of baby coming out! im sooooooo fed up now :( xxx


----------



## MommaBunni

My friends told me they bought a manual pump, had the baby and the next day went out and bought an electric one. 
So DH bought me an electic one, but does it scare anyone else? 

So, I feel like LO is a jokester. I've had all these pre-labor signs, but, no contractions, no baby ready to come out. It's like he's testing my patience. Now I'm lying up on the couch, feeling sick-hope I'm not coming down with something as I could just sleep and sleep all day.


----------



## snugglebot

Blondie said:


> Well I survived metro centre and got my nursing bras - 36F - blinkin heck they look like some kind of cannon ball holders :rofl:
> 
> I was very amused to be told off in M&S toilets though - a perfectly fit middle aged woman turned around and snapped to me "girls of today have no manners" to which I replied "I'm sorry?" and she said you could have held the door - my response
> 
> "I'm sorry love but I am actually a 33 year old woman who is heavily pregnant and about to give birth anytime now, my feet are aching, I'm exhausted and I've been walking around with a babies head pressing down on my bladder for the last 20 minutes and I am desperate to get to the loo so I'm sorry if my normal manners have escaped me momentarily you miserable old bag"
> 
> and then I walked off - but got a round of applause from an old man sat down in some seating nearby :rofl:
> 
> I should probably have bit my tongue but she was the last thing I needed after 2 hours of walking around the metro centre :blush:

:rofl: Good for you!


----------



## bloodbinds

Nice one Blondie!!


*hugs* Kirsty, hope you're having lots of sex?

I've lost the will to move or do anything. I think i may have cabin fever, but i've also lost the will to care.


----------



## chrissie33

Snugs, 2/5ths eh! jezzy will be here before Diddy at this rate....lol

Well girls, since losing what I believe is my plug, I have had some strong period cramps throughout the day today - very much like contractions building to a peak and dropping off and happened every 20 mins throughout the day till after lunch then stopped, then came back every 10 mins for a few hours, now stopped again.... the fun has begun...... dear lord why are these babies so cruel?? Poor dh was getting so excited but has now gone to work disappointed..... bless him :rofl:

Anna and Polaris - wonderful news girls, cannot wait to see pics

Blondie - :rofl: you are officially my hero!!

Hope you are all doing ok this evening. I am going to go take a bath and shave my legs just in case...lol


----------



## Anna1982

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2584/4063853274_be4a2925c8.jpg

lucas anthony smith
9lb 6oz


----------



## soootired

awwwww so georgeous. I want one . That is a great outfit too.


----------



## bloodbinds

Oh Anna! Sooo adorable! thank you for sharing, more please :-D lol.



I'm feeling funny tonight girls, and not in a hehe kind of way. Feeling lots of pressure 'down there' and achy. Think baby is engaging at last and it's soooo uncomfortable :-(


----------



## snugglebot

What a beautiful little man anna!


----------



## moomoo

OMG I think my waters have just gone!!!!!!! And i think i might be in labour :/


----------



## ClaireLouise

moomoo said:


> OMG I think my waters have just gone!!!!!!! And i think i might be in labour :/


Oohhh moomoo how exciting!! Are you ok? Let us know how you're progressing (unless you're pushing your little man out right now!!). 

Can't wait for news Hun, good luck!!


----------



## DizzyMoo

What's happening moomoo ? Have you someone with you hun ? Let us know . Hope all goes ok if this is it for you xx


Just a quickie before i head back upstairs to bed, Thought you would all like to know i've been throwing up yet again, Who on earth said pregnancy is glamourous!! 
I was in the bathroom side saddled on the loo because i had/have the shits & needed to be sick in the sink ... i swear i dunno which hurt most :cry:
Feeling bit better now & finally stopped shaking *sigh*

On a lighter note we got a new 8wk old kitten, Its part of joshs birthday pressy for this sunday :) Wanted to get one whether it was his birthday or not but just happened to be we found one now so i said it could be his cat as he loves our other one but she dont love him lol .. He loves sleeping on my bump (see pic) :) Josh has called him " Batman "
 



Attached Files:







Picture 882.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 1









Picture 889.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## moomoo

Hi dizzy, been having pains on and off since last night, every 7 mins sometime closer sometime further apart by a couple mins

Got a couple hours kip and got up and my pants were soaked..now getting orangy bloody water and pains coming every 5 mins

Pain is bottom of bump like period pain and in my back with a tight feeling in mt bum
xx


----------



## moomoo

my OH is in bed, dont wanna wake him up lol

xx


----------



## KJunkie

Hey ladies! Well, I had my little guy on Oct. 30, 2009. After over 15 hours of labor! :wacko:

Joseph Anthony
born @ 1:11 PM
6lbs 7oz 18 1/2 inches long

My recovery is going well, other than some problems resulting from my epidural. :(

https://i36.tinypic.com/2vun68k.jpg


----------



## Anna1982

moomoo your waters arnt meant to be orange honey, if you think thats what it is you need checking out

kjunkie congratulations hes yummy and born on my sons first birthday!


----------



## Blondie

MooMoo - oooh exciting stuff, sounds like this is definitely it for you - have you phoned hospital about the colour of your waters to see what they say?

Congratulations KJunkie - Joseph looks beautiful :)

Has anyone heard from Oushka this morning yet? Just wondering if she is still with us?

Wow these November sparklers are appearing at a fast rate now....DH is away for the day at a conference in York so I'm not allowed to go into labour yet as he has taken my car :rofl:


----------



## Rebaby

Oh my goodness! SO much activity and we're only four days in to november!!! :wacko: Congratulations kjunkie :thumbup:

And oooh i am excited for you moomoo! Have you rung the hospital yet to let them know what's been happening? Hope things are progressing well :thumbup:

I had a totally weird day yesterday, didn't really get much of a nap and spent the day in a really foul mood, the type where you are so angry and frustrated at EVERYTHING that your tears are so close to the surface you end up crying at everything too and then getting annoyed with yourself...

Had my midwife appointment at 3.30 and it was same-old same-old, everything fine with me, and baby is head down but not engaged "at the brim" were her exact words. I asked at what stage i'd be offered a sweep (because at this rate i can see me needing one) and she said not normally until term+10 days! Well, in this area they offer induction at term+10 days...so surely a sweep would be more beneficial before that, rather than as a last ditch attempt before you end up getting induced anyway? :dohh: So then i was of course even grumpier.

Anyway we came home, had tea, and i ate half a pineapple, had some sexy time with OH and my 3rd mug of raspberry leaf tea for the day and at 7.25pm starting getting braxton hicks which were coming every 5 minutes as regular as anything right up until 11pm when i decided to go to bed as i was knackered. They were still coming, but obviously weren't painful, just uncomfy as i managed to fall asleep and slept right through until OH got up for work at 5am, and now this morning they have stopped :shrug: so just a little practice run for me i guess.

And blondie i applaud you for standing up to the grumpy old witch in m&s...and pmsl at seraphim's comment "he was probably her husband" :haha: so true! Haha.

Batman is very very cute dizzymoo :) what a cute birthday pressie for josh!

Anyone heard from oushka? My bets were on her being next sparkler baby but looks like it might be you now moomoo :thumbup:


----------



## bloodbinds

Oh Moomoo! How exciting!! Let us know how you get on when you can (if you can) Lol.

Batman is the cutest little thing ever Dizzy!! I want!! Everyone seems to be getting kittens - i want one too!! Lol.


I wish Oushka would post - is anyone her text buddy do we know?

And just to let you all know Cut3ne55 (corinne) had her baby girl yesterday at 11.11am weighing 6lb 3oz and has called her Evie - but she will probably come on here and announce it herself when she's ready. I have been sent a picture and she's beautiful! But she might want to be the one to post it on here so i won't!


Am getting really bad period pains this morning - anyone know why? Is it babys head engaging? :D


----------



## RaeRae

Some more pics of my babies!









So smitten.


----------



## polaris

Hi girls, 
I have just been reading through to catch up on everybody's news but baby brain has definitely set in and I can't really remember anything. Or maybe that's just tiredness, LOL!

Huge congratulations to all of the new arrivals. Anna - Lucas is absolutely beautiful. Kjunkie - so is little Joseph, congratulations! 
I promise that I will post some photos later on or tomorrow at the very latest.

Thomas is doing well but he is feeding a lot at the moment, he generally only sleeps for about an hour and a half between feeds, which is pretty exhausting. He's flying through the nappies too - i completely underestimated how many I would need and have to keep sending OH out for more! Night-times are the hardest, it can feel like a very lonely place at times when you are exhausted and your baby is crying and all sorts of worries going through your head, like what if something is wrong with him and I'm just not picking up on it or what if I'm not producing enough milk and he's starving, etc. etc. I don't think these worries will ever go away but he just seems so tiny and fragile at the moment, it's such a big responsibility. 

Luckily he has a pretty good latch I think and my nipples haven't been too sore. But I can second the recommendation for Lansinoh (sp?) cream, I was given a tube of it and it is great stuff, very soothing. The midwife is calling out at some stage today for her final visit and Thomas is going to be weighed. I'm excited to see what weight he is now, he had lost some weight when leaving the hospital but apparently that is normal as they adjust to breastfeeding and life outside the womb. 

Anyway, he has been asleep since 10 so I'm sure he's probably going to wake up soon demanding his second breakfast!! Talk to you all soon and sending positive labour vibes to all of you still waiting.


----------



## xkirstyx

aarrggghhh its my due date 2day! this baby just doesnt wanna come out!!!!!!! gotta go back to daycare next tuesday to see consultant and have a sweep but fingers crossed hes here b4 then!!!! xxx


----------



## Poppy7

Morning ladies :flower:

Today I am 2 days overdue :wacko:!! I've been to see the midwife today and things are still progressing which is keeping me positive.

Today I was 3-4cm dilated and baby was 2/5's engaged (1/5 being the most) and she could only feel the neck now as the head is so low. She did another sweep and I told her to be as rigorous as she wanted lol. It was slightly uncomfortable but bearable....let's hope it kick starts things for me.

She has booked me an induction date of 14th November at 15.30pm but doesn't think I will make it that far....let's hope not!

I have to go back tomorrow as my blood pressure is still high (it was high last week) and take another urine sample (though it is showing clear) just to be on the safe side.

xx

P.S....good luck moomoo.....keep us updated and how lovely to see photos of all of the gorgeous babys that have already arrived.xx


----------



## bloodbinds

Poor Poppy and Kirsty! Let's get your babies out! It seems so unfair that people have had babies before there due dates, and here you two are babyless when yours should be here by now!! Lol. Will be sending you both loads of labour dust!!

Thanks for the update Polaris, it's good to know the mind of new mums, i think it's going to help me loads knowing that other mums are thinking exactly the same thing!! Lol. x


----------



## xkirstyx

aww thank you blood hunny! im just pissed off coz of the the contractions i was getting the other week and now my baby is due i have nuffin! and the thought of still being preg in 2weeks time is really getting me down :( arrrgggghhhhhh 


wheres oushka??????? hope no news is good news!

good luck moomoo

and congrats every1 whos had their babies their all gorg! 

xxxxx


----------



## Poppy7

bloodbinds said:


> Poor Poppy and Kirsty! Let's get your babies out! It seems so unfair that people have had babies before there due dates, and here you two are babyless when yours should be here by now!! Lol. Will be sending you both loads of labour dust!!

LOL! Thanks hun. I am sat here bouncing on my ball like a mad woman :wacko: and am going for a walk shortly.

Fingers crossed that baby decides to come soon.xx


----------



## bloodbinds

Yes girls! Lots of bouncing, walking, and sex! That'll do it. (hopefully!)
I know Kirst, the thought of being two weeks late actually fills me with dread, so know how you feel! Have you two been bathing in Clary Sage oil? (6 drops in a hot bath) apprently once you get to a certain point, clary sage really helps in moving things along - worth a try?


----------



## Blondie

Still no sign of Oushka yet? I'm guessing things must be moving for her (hopefully). I don't know whether she has a text buddy or not - though it's kind of strange thinking she may be just 2 miles away from me now in labour :wacko: at the hospital.

Clary sage baths - I'm having them every single night at the moment, I'm addicted to the smell but apart from making me very relaxed it doesn't seem to be doing anything else as yet. 

Raspberry Leaf Tea - if I drink anymore I'll turn purple, it's lovely.

Short of giving myself a sweep I'm willing to try anything at the moment :rofl: :rofl: - hmmm do you think it's possible to give yourself a sweep?


----------



## bloodbinds

Lol, i was talking to cut3ne55 about that the other day, if i knew what exactly to do for a sweep i would try it myself, but i'd probably only end up doing it wrong and hurting myself! Lol.

And clary sage baths are meant to help push out a baby which is ready to come out, just hasnt gotten round to it yet, lol. So it may be blondie that your baby isn't quite ready yet. But i would assume Kirstys and Poppys babies are ready since they are past the 40 week mark, so clary sage should give the baby the push it needs! Lol.


----------



## Poppy7

bloodbinds said:


> But i would assume Kirstys and Poppys babies are ready since they are past the 40 week mark, so clary sage should give the baby the push it needs! Lol.

Funny you should say that!....I have just got back from a walk to the shops where I bought some Clary Sage Oil and some Almond Oil (as a carrier oil). I am now sat on my ball bouncing and sniffing Clary Sage Oil from a tissue LOL!

Can you put Clary Sage neat in the bath and when you rub it on your skin how many drops should you add in to how much carrier oil? (as I don't think you are meant to put it on the skin neat).

I am now willing to try anything!!.xxxx


----------



## bloodbinds

No, don't put it on neat! Could end nasty, lol. Fill about a shot glass full of carrier oil (almond is a very good one!) and again, 6 drops of clary sage oil, and give it a mix, then massage it onto your belly  And the clary sage oil can go neat in the bath, as you have the water diluting it. Also put a few drops of oil on your pillow before you go to bed


----------



## Seraphim

I swear the oil by my pillow has given me the bet sleeps the last few nights.


----------



## polaris

Well the midwife visited today for her last visit and Thomas has regained his birth-weight and put on another 5 lb!! He was 6 lb 9 oz when he was born, then 6 lb 4 oz just before we left the hospital on Friday, and he's now 6 lb 14 oz! I am so chuffed, it puts my mind at rest that he is getting enough from the breast feeding too! Sorry I know this is probably not the right place to post this but I just wanted to share with you girls!


----------



## Oushka

Im sorry to disappoint everyone but we're still here :(

Had to spend the day at my in-laws as hubbie had to go into work & I couldnt get onto BnB there - silly aohell.

Still 'labouring' away - mw again tomorrow, we almost took a trip to L&D this morning but once again contractions calmed down to barely 10 mins :( The sweep yesterday didnt really change anything.
Waters still intact & my birthing ball has proved more than its worth today - I would have been tearing the walls down without it.

Just running a bath & hoping to push things along with some clary sage & lavendar but Im getting a horrible feeling its just going to carry on like this. Trying not to get too dispondant, tho I need things to move up a gear before mw tomorrow cos my blood results for my thyroid will be back and if they're not any better then she'll send us to see our consultant & I know that likely means induction :cry:

Blondie - its going to be so weird knowing youre just down the road when we do finally make it to L&D! I do have a text buddy - purpledaisy2, we were texting earlier but I didnt ask her to post anything cos I thought Id get online eventually.

:hugs: & :dust: for moomoo & kirsty & everyone else. x


----------



## Rebaby

Hope things are going well with moomoo :thumbup: Sorry you're still here oushka :hugs: (i mean that in a nice way!!!!) I hope it's not much longer now before things kick up a notch.

Love the pics raerae and thanks for the tips polaris, great news about Thomas's weight :thumbup:

I am having another weird evening, started having regular braxton hicks again about 4pm ish, they were coming every 5 minutes, but then OH and i squeezed in some more sexy time before his extra shift tonight :blush: and i lost track. They are still coming but not so regular now...in the last hour they were at 6.36, 6.40, 6.50, 6.56, 7.10, 7.17 and just now at 7.25

I haven't always been able to tell how long they lasted as i had to nip out to the shops for some milk :dohh: but according to 'contraction master' the last three have all lasted roughly 30 seconds each time.

I don't think they're the real thing though because although they're not pleasant i wouldn't call them painful either, just tight and uncomfortable. Got some low low down achey pain though, but then again that could be from the bedroom activity possibly?! :blush:

Argh, wish i could just ignore them in a way but as it's the second night in a row this has happened i thought i should pay attention and see what is going on :shrug:


----------



## Anna1982

i was having clary sage baths and only puched for 14 minutes lol


----------



## xkirstyx

where do i get clary sage oil from? xxx


----------



## Poppy7

Lovely news about moomoo :) congratulations! I would like my baby now please :hissy: lol!!



xkirstyx said:


> where do i get clary sage oil from? xxx

I got mine from our local health shop today. I paid about £4 for a small bottle and then bought a 100ml bottle of almond oil to use as a carrier oil.

I have just had a deep bath with about 12 drops in it and am just going to make some up to rub on my bump :)

Fingers crossed.xx


----------



## tootsy1987

.


----------



## tootsy1987

sorry huns i posted by mistake while i was reading!! oooopsy!! xxx p.s. just thought i would let u girls know moomoo had her lil baby today :D xxx


----------



## DizzyMoo

Aww congrats to moomoo!! 

Right someone tell me about this clary sage stuff, never heard of it before :shrug:


----------



## chrissie33

Well girls, went to hospital today as thought I was leaking fluid and turns out my waters are going and so they are going to induce me tomorrow apparently.....!! I am not putting this on facebook so anyone who has me on fb, can you not mention anything as I dont want anyone outside of bnb to know yet until we know more....

Have been having some contractions again this evening but DH just gone to work and they have bloody stopped again!! Going to bounce on my ball and hope to start them off again... will post more news when I have some :)


----------



## Poppy7

DizzyMoo said:


> Aww congrats to moomoo!!
> 
> Right someone tell me about this clary sage stuff, never heard of it before :shrug:

I don't know a lot about it myself hun but am willing to try anything now! Firstly, I think it stinks lol....not the most pleasant smell in the world!

From what I can gather it can bring on strong BH and contractions for some ladies. Hasn't done anything for me yet though! Hopefully someone else can you tell you a bit more about it.xx


----------



## Poppy7

chrissie33 said:


> Well girls, went to hospital today as thought I was leaking fluid and turns out my waters are going and so they are going to induce me tomorrow apparently.....!! I am not putting this on facebook so anyone who has me on fb, can you not mention anything as I dont want anyone outside of bnb to know yet until we know more....
> 
> Have been having some contractions again this evening but DH just gone to work and they have bloody stopped again!! Going to bounce on my ball and hope to start them off again... will post more news when I have some :)

How exciting chrissie. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you and keep us updated.xxxx


----------



## Oushka

:happydance: congratulations moomoo!

& I hope it all goes well for you Chrissie... :hugs:


----------



## jenny82

Ooh err have been getting some strong tightenings, which I can only imagine is bh, although I thought they weren't supposed to be painful!!

Had the weirdest pains today whilst trying to clean out the car - was all up the left hand side of my tummy, like baby was trying his hardest to get his butt out of my stomach :/. Sore & a really odd pain to feel!!


----------



## bloodbinds

Oh Chrissie!! That is wonderful, let us know how it goes!

Congrats to Moomoo!! Lucky devil!!

Sorry to see that you are still here Oushka! (lol, and that's not supposed to be in a bad way!) 

Dizzy, Clary Sage oil is apprently very useful for bringing on labour, and also shortening labour time, so you only have to push a shorter amount of time, making it easier on you and the baby!

You can buy Clary Sage Oil from health shops, probably from boots, i got mine off ebay (£1.89 - bargin!) Put some drops in a bath, and some drops on your pillow before you go to bed. If you really want to move things along, buy a carrier oil and mix about a shot glass full with 6 drops of Clary Sage Oil and massage it into your bump. You can also put some drops on a rag or a tissue and keep sniffing it through out the day.

Hope this helps everyone! Lol. Got it from the book my sister brought me, it's all about how to progress labour, what things can help induce it, shorten it, and make things easier afterwards! Lol. Clary Sage Oil is the most recommended though.

I went for a tour of my labour ward this evening - it all looked very nice! Am almost tempted to have a water birth now... but i think i'll see how i feel when i'm in labour methinks!


----------



## Anna1982

wow im shattered!
lucas has been up feeding six times already, and ow morgans up teething! I may be in the mental hospital soon lol
ahh thats what you get for having two babys! but they are worth a million sleepless nights.

hope all these babys come soon!


----------



## snugglebot

CONGRATS Kjunkie!!! 

Good luck moomoo!!!! Happy for you!

To those that are overdue this week....come on baby sparklers!!! We were on such a roll with a few early and healthy babies, let's not start a "late babies" trend!! I don't want to see that trend since I refuse to have a december baby :rofl:

Hope things start happening for you ladies due this week!


----------



## bloodbinds

Good news ladies! (no, i'm not in labour)


But the air bubble in my back has gone!! :-D :-D :-D

So so so happy, means i am allowed to have a normal birth just like planned and am allowed to stream ahead with plan 'evict baby'! Lol. 

Apprently i still have bruised muscles from where the bubble was, which is why my back still hurts, but they said that will improve after a little while, and won't cause me nearly as much pain in labour as it would have done - so all is good! :-D


----------



## polaris

Hi ladies, 
just getting round to posting a couple of photos of my beautiful boy.

I hope this works - I'm not sure how to use photo-bucket so I just tried to attach the photos to the post. The first one is me and him in the hospital when he was just one day old, the others were taken at home when he was about 4 days old. I love the one of him sucking his thumb, he was so chuffed when it ended up in his mouth, he doesn't have the co-ordination to put it in his mouth on purpose but he always has his hands up towards his mouth (as you can see in the third photo) and he was so delighted with himself when the thumb ended up in there!!

Congratulations to moomoo! Can't wait to here all about it!

There's a couple of you who it sounds like things could be very very close now! Rebaby, jenny82, oushka, and chrissie - looking forward to hearing your good news in the very near future. 

We had a good night last night until about 5 a.m. (just waking for his feeds and going back to sleep), but at 5 a.m. he woke up properly and was awake for about 2 hours, but 5 a.m. is better than 2 or 3 a.m., hopefully we can keep moving it forward till the morning.

Good luck to all.
 



Attached Files:







020 one day old.jpg
File size: 50.6 KB
Views: 5









040 with daddy.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 6









043 4 days old.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 3









047 sucking his thumb.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Rebaby

Awww polaris, he is so cute! :cloud9:

Good luck chrissie, hope everything goes well, will be thinking of you :hugs:

Massive congratulations to moomoo :happydance:

I am still here, the tightenings carried on pretty much all night, hardly slept at all between them and how painful my pelvis is when i lie down, so gave up at 4am and came downstairs to try snooze on the sofa. Had about four 'different' tightenings, which were more painful and hurt in my lower back but then they stopped and went back to being normal BH again.

I decided to be the best girlfriend in the whole world and give my OH a lift into work for 7am, climbed back into bed at 7.30 and have only just emerged now, so feeling a little better but having no tightenings at all now so finding it all very frustrating!

I think i need to give up on the idea that LO is going to come before the 19th!


----------



## Oushka

:cry::cry::cry:

back from midwife. 

Earlier today bubs was making funny shapes & the pain was excrutiating... fab thinks I... getting more intense now...

Nope! Bubs has decided to flip her back/bottom back over to the left hand side & lifted herself clear of my pelvis whilst doing so :cry: (she was on the left until about 3 weeks ago when she turned to the other side... having spent so long there, getting into early labour and the midwife telling us we'd have her by the weekend).

So now we're back to square one... bubs right up under my ribs and loads of heartburn & absolutly no sign of bubs moving anywhere fast.

I am in a right state. We have so much going on atm I was hoping they were right and she would be here asap, so I could at least be knackered and comfy whilst getting thru everything rather than knackered and in agony.

MW coming for home visit NEXT WEDNESDAY so I am in limbo - tho MW said its unlikely we'll go into labour (again) this weekend as bubs is so high.

Hubbie at work and when I called he said 'Oh well, she's obviously not ready'. I would have swung for him if he were home. :growlmad:

MW did say that if my waters go I need to call hospital asap as there could be a risk of cord prolapse but that its unlikely they will.

:cry: I need cake.


----------



## MommaBunni

Had our appointment yesterday. LO is doing well, strong heartbeat, right position, but I'm still measuring "big" so, next Wednesday is another ultrasound. If he's over a certain weight or even near it, we're discussing a c-section and I think I'm going to elect to have one regardless as I am scared of pushing a 9lb baby through me lady bits. (I'm little and doctor doesn't think it would be safe). 

So, :cry: yesterday, DH was called into a surprise meeting at work. Was told over the phone it would be him, his boss (who's barely a step above him), their boss and the guy above that. Not sure how long it'll be, I tag along with a book. We get there and the "big" boss asks if he has a second before they begin. They disappear into an office and an hour and a half later, DH comes out, sits away from me and writes something down before running to the bathroom. He comes out ten minutes later, hands the paper to the boss and starts to leave. So, I get up to follow and he has very red eyes. We get to the car and he breaks down. About two weeks ago, his original boss quit and DH had suspicions as to why the sudden leaving, so he told their boss. 
Well, "big" boss is now trying to take my DH down also, even though he's done nothing wrong. The fact the other guy up and quit and husband went to tell his boss should be the first sign that DH has nothing to do with anything but trying to help. Apparently, in the office meeting, "big" boss was yelling and cursing at DH who later told me nobody has EVER spoken to him that way. He's hurt, worried and angry and I'm not sitting at home waiting to hear some news. All this about a week or so before our son will be here. I'm on mat leave and DH could soon be without a job and I'm not sure what to do. I'm trying to stay calm on LO's behalf but, the thought of us not having jobs and a new baby coming into the world... :cry: 

I'm scared.


----------



## Seraphim

Oh Oush and Momma, not a good day/week :(

:hugs:

It really is the worst time for this. If you're anything like me the hormones have turned from tear-making to just pure anxiety.

Thinking of you both xx


----------



## bloodbinds

Oh MommaBunni!!! *hugs* That's awful :-( Please try not to worry, you and your OH will be entitled to lots from the goverment for help and support until your OH can find another job, please try not to worry about it. Hopefully everything will be ok, but if the worse does happen then i know every benefit in the world that is going at the moment, so if you need any information, then let me know. In the meantime big *hugs* and let us know how it's going. If you ever feel like a rant or a chat then PM me xxx


----------



## soootired

MommaBunni said:


> Had our appointment yesterday. LO is doing well, strong heartbeat, right position, but I'm still measuring "big" so, next Wednesday is another ultrasound. If he's over a certain weight or even near it, we're discussing a c-section and I think I'm going to elect to have one regardless as I am scared of pushing a 9lb baby through me lady bits. (I'm little and doctor doesn't think it would be safe).
> 
> So, :cry: yesterday, DH was called into a surprise meeting at work. Was told over the phone it would be him, his boss (who's barely a step above him), their boss and the guy above that. Not sure how long it'll be, I tag along with a book. We get there and the "big" boss asks if he has a second before they begin. They disappear into an office and an hour and a half later, DH comes out, sits away from me and writes something down before running to the bathroom. He comes out ten minutes later, hands the paper to the boss and starts to leave. So, I get up to follow and he has very red eyes. We get to the car and he breaks down. About two weeks ago, his original boss quit and DH had suspicions as to why the sudden leaving, so he told their boss.
> Well, "big" boss is now trying to take my DH down also, even though he's done nothing wrong. The fact the other guy up and quit and husband went to tell his boss should be the first sign that DH has nothing to do with anything but trying to help. Apparently, in the office meeting, "big" boss was yelling and cursing at DH who later told me nobody has EVER spoken to him that way. He's hurt, worried and angry and I'm not sitting at home waiting to hear some news. All this about a week or so before our son will be here. I'm on mat leave and DH could soon be without a job and I'm not sure what to do. I'm trying to stay calm on LO's behalf but, the thought of us not having jobs and a new baby coming into the world... :cry:
> 
> I'm scared.

I am sure all will be fine mummabunni, try not to let it really get you down, they must be nasty people to do such a thing. my partner found out he was not being made redundant today after a long 2 week wait, so i know how horrible it feels. Dont let it take away the joy of your little one coming into the world! Maybee try and make worst case senario plans for if you were both not working, mine was renting house out and living with parents (not good but not the end of the world 
hope it all gets sorted


----------



## MommaBunni

Just talked to DH and apparently he doesn't think anything will come out of this. Apparently "big" boss used to work for the company I work for (what a small, small world) and was fired for being an ass there and was just trying to intimidate DH into saying something, even though there was nothing to say. So, looks like he'll have a job when LO is born! Thank God! But now DH is thinking of quitting not long after our son is born for the way he's treated there. He was passed up for a promotion and we are pretty sure it's because baby is almost here and he's taking three weeks off to be with us. After working for this company on and off for twelve years, you'd think they'd care a little more, but guess not. But, *phew* money coming in is such a good feeling. 
Thanks for listening ladies! :hugs:
And I'm sorry to hear that Soootired. (When is LO due for you?!)


----------



## Poppy7

Evening ladies,

Sorry to hear that some of you are having a tough time lately. 

Oushka - I''m sure you are completely fed up by now. Hang in there chick.
Rebaby - Sounds like your little one is playing tricks with you as well
Bloods - That's great news about the air bubble. Must be a huge relief for you!!

A little update from me....

I went to see Midwife yesterday (I am now 3-4cm's dilated, 2/5's engaged....everything is looking favourable) but she wanted to see me again today as my blood pressure is high.

Went back to see MW today and my blood pressure is still high and rising and there was protein in my urine. She couldn't believe it when she saw me today as she was certain that the sweep was going to set things off as everything else is indicating that baby will be here very soon!

Anyway,....after today's readings and urine results I was sent to the hospital (worry of pre-eclampsia). I got there at 2pm and left at about 5.30pm. Blood pressure still high, protein still in urine but all is okay with the baby (was monitored for 10-15 minutes). Blood samples came back slightly abnormal but apprently this can happen when you reach term.

Ssooooo, I was sent home but they did send off a urine sample to be tested for a possible UTI. I'm sure I haven't got a urine infection as I feel well in myself and no burning down below etc but better to be safe than sorry...

I am back to see the MW on Saturday for a BP check and more urine tests to make sure that the protein levels aren't rising. On Saturday she will also do another sweep - third time lucky I say!!

I would REALLY like to have my baby now please!!:wacko:


----------



## xkirstyx

aarrrggghhhh im in labour!!!!!!!!


----------



## DizzyMoo

omg kirsty that's fab news apart from the pain !! cant wait to hear updates !! have you a buddy? xxxx


----------



## soootired

Congrats kirsty, i am hoping i am in the early stages too


----------



## bloodbinds

I think purpledaisy is Kirstys text buddy!

And whoooooo Kirsty that's great!!! Couldn't have happened at a better time, pleassssse keep us informed!

And also Sooootired, that's great news if you are in the early stages, let us know when you find out for sure!

Look at all the sparklers popping out!! It's going to be soooo quiet here soon!


----------



## Oushka

Poppy - Good luck for saturday! (or :dust: to go beforehand!)

Bloods - Ill still be here next nov at this rate :rofl: as my pains have just about gone (well they have - I just dont want to admit it to myself) I might have the patience to sit & post a little more :)


----------



## bloodbinds

Lol! Don't worry Oushka, you'll be rushed to the hospital before we know it!! Lol. If you like you can go into labour next friday with me? Lol. (well, that's what i'm hoping for at least, lol)


----------



## Seraphim

Ok, I'm working up to being envious now... but Saturday would be good. MW's day off tomorrow.

Good luck girls :happydance:


----------



## DizzyMoo

My early labour stopped, I get my sweep monday & my family are having bets on birth date & weight lol 

So far we have -
mum - 6lb 10 - tuesday
sil - 6lb 12 - wednesday
grandma - 7lb 3 - wednesday
me - 7lb 8 - fri 13th of course.

He'll be around 2 1/2 wk early so the 7lb 8 may seem high but i just have this figure in my head that wont go, prob coz they say 2nd is bigger & josh was 7lb 4 , but the fact bump will be earlier still isn't entering me head yet lol


----------



## bloodbinds

I had people start to make bets but i haven't kept track of any of them. There was a talk of people putting a pound a bet and winner takes all, lol, but i put a stop to it, i didn't want people wishing me to still be pregnant or wishing i was in labour already! Lol.

I think LO is going to be around 8lb8oz i think... i don't know why exactly, just a feeling maybe. I would like her to be a little smaller so she will fit into her newborn clothes, lol, but think she will be bigger!


----------



## DizzyMoo

lol yeh ours is a pound bet on weight & doubles for both date & weight. They getting bugger all for just getting the day right though. So at the mo we all throwing quid in for the weight one & just verbally agreed if whoever wins picks both weight & day we'll just give an extra quid to em lol Bit of a laugh i guess. 
I guessed closest weight with josh despite the hospital claiming border line 5lb ..i guess 7lb 5 & he was 7lb 4 lol 

cmon pip squeek what we reckon, me n u labouring same day?? lol


----------



## bloodbinds

Hell yeah, i'm taking that bet! I think i'll go into labour on the afternoon of the 12th, but she'll be born on the 13th, and i think just as i'm doing the hard part, you'll start getting contractions! Lol. Would be great if we were doing it all at exactly the same time, but don't think we're that lucky! Lol.


----------



## Seraphim

I'm not letting her stay longer than Wednesday, I don't want a F13th baby!! :lol:


----------



## bloodbinds

Spoil sport seraphim! Have a baby with us, we'll never forget the birthday!! Lol. But no, i don't think you'll have to wait until next friday... i'm guessing tuesday for you x


----------



## MommaBunni

Congrats Kristy & Tired!!! 
I can't believe we're all here, the last bit of pregnancy. Seems like forever!

As I go Wednesday for a scan and will probably be sched. for a section, maybe I'll be a Fri 13th baby too?! :)


----------



## xkirstyx

omg the pain is sooooo bad just back from hosp again and still only 1cm dilated cant handle pain :( they gave me co codamol to take every 4hours. hope this labour doesnt last long!!!!!!


----------



## Oushka

:hugs: Kirsty. Hang in there it will all be over & sooooo worth it!

Well, still miserable as ever :rofl: Woke up feeling sick as a dog so now sitting trying to keep my morning cup of tea down :(

One thing did make me laugh this morning, the cats have found a stray cotton wool ball somewhere and have spent the night killing it & making one little ball cover the whole carpet of a room! :dohh: 
Have tried hoovering but its sticking... hmmm.


----------



## Blondie

I've decided this baby isn't going to arrive until December now - the one thing I hate in life is being late for anything, I'm always early for everything and it's the one thing that annoys me more than anything so I just KNOW this baby is going to be late as I can't control it :wacko:

I'm so bored of waiting now and I'm not even 38 weeks so knowing I've probably got another 4 weeks to go is just making me :cry: this morning :cry:


----------



## dawny690

Chrissie33 update for you girls she had Diddy this morning and diddy is a ........................................................................
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


:pink: GIRL :yipee: :headspin: :wohoo: :dance: :bunny: :baby: :crib:

Katherine Mia Hemmings born by c section 5.51am friday 6th nov 
Mum and baby doing well but chrissie knackered pics to come later


----------



## bloodbinds

Whoop! Congrats to Chrissie! Bet she is over the moon 


Poor Kirsty - please don't tell us how much it hurts, otherwise i'm going to hide under my bed and refuse to go into labour, lol.

Blondie - you still have a few weeks before baby is supposed to pop out, so you never know, you might not be late!

Oushka - sounds like the type of situation where you will need to get on you hands and knees and pick it up! Lol. Well, let's face it, at least it might bring baby on??

Now i've set my sights on friday the 13th, i really feel like she isn't coming until then, which has given me a little courage and i'm actually going out of my flat today (haven't practically all week!! Lol) and having lunch with a friend. Might be the last time i get to see her before baby is born so i need to make an effort.

Have been soooo scared about leaving the house though, in case my waters break! Lol. How embarrasing! I don't mind going to my sisters or somewhere familiar, where they would be ok with my waters breaking there, but i'm going to a pub today and i would just die if my waters broke in there! :-/ Plus my friend would freak out and not know what to do and make things worse probably, lol.


----------



## Seraphim

Bloods, don't worry... I think it's the tv gets us thinking theyre forever going *splosh* randomly with no other warnings. I've heard so few "My waters broke while... It was so embarassing..." type stories.


----------



## bloodbinds

Actually, that's a good point, i haven't heard any embarrasing water breaking type stories. Everyone i've heard it was in the middle of the night while they were in bed, or just getting up. Hmmm, i think i'm safe enough.

OMG SERAPHIM! YOU'RE DUE TOMORROW!! Excited much??


----------



## Seraphim

I'm not sure I believe it.

I certainly haven't touched the gaviscon in a week, and I'm hungry every 5 minutes, stomach was hard from 7-11 with period pains... but other than laying around doing nothing... theres no sign :shrug:


----------



## bloodbinds

Ah, well, sometimes (usually most times) there isn't a sign! Hehe. My sister went into labour twice without any twinges or any sign they were going to make an appearance soon. Not even a loose stool! She just woke up one morning, feeling perfectly normal, waddled over to the bathroom, and whoosh. Waters, gone. Contractions start. and the labour begins! Lol.
So wow, you could just go into labour at any moment. (well, i suppose we all could) but still, so cool.


----------



## Blondie

Congratulations Chrissie :)

I know I'm not due for a couple of weeks yet bloods - I think i'm just getting too impatient now as everyone seems to be having their babies now and I'm sat here wishing for any sign at all :rofl: - apart from the odd twinge there just seems to be no real indication that baby is ever planning on arriving :(

I had a miscarriage the month before I got pregnant this time so if you include that pregnancy (7 weeks) then it means I've now been pregnant for 45 weeks this year and I think it's starting to drive me insane :wacko:

I'm just too impatient for my own good :rofl: :dohh:


----------



## Oushka

Congratulations Chrisse! :happydance:




Blondie said:


> I've decided this baby isn't going to arrive until December now - the one thing I hate in life is being late for anything, I'm always early for everything and it's the one thing that annoys me more than anything so I just KNOW this baby is going to be late as I can't control it :wacko:
> 
> I'm so bored of waiting now and I'm not even 38 weeks so knowing I've probably got another 4 weeks to go is just making me :cry: this morning :cry:

Im going to send you loads of :dust: and hope to whichever deity you'd prefer that you dont go over due.
I 100% sympathise, with PTL at 33 weeks and then consultant telling me that anything over 35+5 was ok then silly other MW telling us we wouldnt last till 38 weeks then with all thats gone on this week & now proper MW telling us Im unlikely to go before she sees us on Wednesday Ive truely had enough!
I hate not being able to control anything... I was ok until yesterday - blubbed my eyes out all evening & made hubbie leave work early to come & play word games with me :rofl: then woke up this morning feeling sick so blubbed for another 3 hours. 
I spent weeks 9 to 16 in bed after my riding accident and just knowing ti could be another fortnight from now is making me sooooo miserable - I have things to be doing! Ive not had much time/reason to enjoy this pregnancy & as I dont want anymore kids I hate the fact Im beginning to resent it so much. I have surgery booked to fix my shoulder 24th nov but am having to reshedule... at this rate it'll be 2010 before it gets done and Im tired on only have half use of one arm. 
Mothers 50th birthday next week & we had a 'day' booked at Seaham Spa for us both, planned for hubbie to have bubs for the duration (my parents live next door to the spa tho so Id only be a 5 min walk away if I was needed) and I was looking forward to having a none pg day :rofl: 
Now my sister (stroppy & undeserving - only going cos Ive paid for it) is going in my place and I _need_ the tlc :(

Sorry girls, that turned into a bit of a rant... :hugs:


----------



## jem_5500

SOrry ladies short post...

Chrissie whooppeeee well done you xx

FIngers crossed for more news

I am tired, exhausted cant stop crying my boobs are worn out and oli wont sleep and to top it all off my HV forgot about me and only rang at 3 (due 11:30) to say she had forgotten and wouldbe round in the hour....I cried again!!

On plus sude NCT sale tomorrow and tom off... oh and OLI off again catchup propeer at weekend x


----------



## Oushka

jem_5500 said:


> SOrry ladies short post...
> 
> Chrissie whooppeeee well done you xx
> 
> FIngers crossed for more news
> 
> I am tired, exhausted cant stop crying my boobs are worn out and oli wont sleep and to top it all off my HV forgot about me and only rang at 3 (due 11:30) to say she had forgotten and wouldbe round in the hour....I cried again!!
> 
> On plus sude NCT sale tomorrow and tom off... oh and OLI off again catchup propeer at weekend x

:hugs:


----------



## snugglebot

Blondie said:


> I've decided this baby isn't going to arrive until December now - the one thing I hate in life is being late for anything, I'm always early for everything and it's the one thing that annoys me more than anything so I just KNOW this baby is going to be late as I can't control it :wacko:
> 
> I'm so bored of waiting now and I'm not even 38 weeks so knowing I've probably got another 4 weeks to go is just making me :cry: this morning :cry:

ah dear I feel the same way too...

Time I guess we make some plans for the month as if we were still only 7 or 8 months pregnant (within limits of course :rofl:) to take our minds off it.

Most of the girls I know that had their babies early were super busy at work rather than sitting and waiting. So although today is my last day at work :yipee: before my mat leave, I fully intend of keeping busy busy busy. I even took my ticker down so that I wouldn't "count down" since we all know we can go past zero.


----------



## Anna1982

hiya ladies

sorry i havnt been around

lucas is doing great has slight jaundice but nothing extreme
hes taking 3oz every 3 hours so feeding good too!
just been for our first trip to asda, a little dissapointed they dont do trolleys to accomodate people who have a baby and a toddler

my parents are coming home from florida on sunday morning and cant wait to see lucas and morgan

sending positive labor vibes for you all

and as for embarrasing water break my sister in laws went in the middle of the shopping centre lol


----------



## Seraphim

Oushka :hugs: That is shit. And unfair.

Never know when LO will turn up though. I'm due tomorrow and no big signs as yet (I know the date of ovulation so...)

xx


----------



## bloodbinds

Hmm, well hopefully everyone will start popping soon! Including me would be nice! Lol. Though i'm starting to get a feeling of dread everytime i think of her being here. I hope it's nothing and i'll get over it, but for some reason the thought of going over due doesn't bother me that much anymore. If anything it sounds quite tempting, lol.


----------



## Blondie

:hugs: Oushka - just think once we have both had these babies we can meet up for some christmas shopping together at the metro centre and introduce the babies :) Won't be too much longer hopefully :)

I'm now sat here watching Saturday morning kitchen whilst DH is doing the cleaning - football is on at lunchtime and he wants to be able to watch it so he said he would get house cleaned first. I think he is having a panic because the health visitor phoned me yesterday to say she coming out to visit on Tuesday at 10am and I think he thinks its a house inspection :rofl: :rofl: - oh well if it gets the cleaning done without me having to life a finger I'm not going to correct him :rofl:


----------



## dawny690

Good luck girls xxxx


----------



## MommaBunni

It's too quiet here today.... Hmmmmm....

Spent the night awake with massive amounts of BH at the top of my bump, wasn't too worried it was labor. Stopped about 6/7a.m. but had to be up early to take DH to work and now I'm very sleepy. My head is all stuffy still, my ear is full of earwax (again!!!) so I can't hear out of it and I've been nauseas since last night, even after throwing up!

So, I spent the morning make triple chocolate brownies with frosting then homemade apple crisp! 

I'm hoping that if I am to go into labor naturally, I go tonight or early tomorrow as it's my great-grandfather's birthday tomorrow!


----------



## Anna1982

sorry i arnt around much, being a mummy of 2 small boys is more demanding than i ever imagined lol
I could sleep on a knife edge!

Ive got morgan in bed now, but lucas is awake, dh stayed awake all night with lucas (his feeding was all over the place) and then he spent the day in bed so its my turn to sleep all night lol

my parents land at 7am from florida they are desperate to see lucas lol!

sending positive vibes to everyone still pregnant


----------



## ttcno3

:wacko: Well my due date has nearly expired so looks like over due again :wacko:


----------



## caitlenc

Hi Girls!!

Well, we're home and settled in. Garper Grace was born exactly 3 weeks early on November 1st (an official sparkler!), weighing in at a healthy 6lbs 13oz, 19 inches long. She is delightful, and I'm recovering well. Her birth story and pics are posted in the birth announcement section. Oh, and my water broke in public!

Congrats to all the other sparklers who have had their babies!:hugs:


----------



## bloodbinds

Glad to hear you are both doing well, and that you ended up having a sparkler!! Hehe. Where did your waters break then? Was it majorly embarrasing? Lol x


----------



## KJunkie

Hey ladies! Hope everyone is doing well!!

Anthony is doing well, he is such a great baby! He eats 2 oz every 3 hours, and he lost 3oz when I got him weighed on Thursday. :( But he is eating much better than in his first few days ... so we shall see! :)

Best of luck gals!!


----------



## bloodbinds

4 days to go now.... *twiddles thumbs*


Glad to hear you are both doing well Kjunkie!


----------



## Seraphim

Morning ladies!

I realise now I should have explained my due date to the world, because the phone and 'advice' is going to drive me made before she gets here :rofl:

Although LO is a valentines baby sex: Saturday)... I didn't get a positive Ov til the day after, or it might have even been the Monday (if you believe the girlie sperm theory, this would make sense) But anyway, I figured if they let you go over by 14 days (to account for people not knowing their dates) then the earliest EDD the better.

So *I'm* expecting her by Tuesday morning. I just wish I could explain this to all the kind caring people that keep phoning to check while I'm trying to stock up on some sleepies :dohh:


----------



## bloodbinds

Lol! *hugs*


It's impossible to explain that to people. Even people who have been through pregnancy don't think about it anymore. It's only us preggos girls who get it!! Lol. 

I expected mine 5th Nov, which was my original due date... so i'm hoping she'll be along any day now... *cough* Wishful thinking *cough* Lol.

Will be sending labour dust your way Seraphim!!


----------



## caitlenc

That's funny about the due dates, because I am quite sure Harper was concieved March 4th, making her due date Nov. 26th! The EDD I was given was Nov. 22nd (which I always believed was wrong), but then she came on Nov. 1st! Go figure!:dohh:

Bloodbinds, my waters broke at a broadway show in NYC! I finished watching the show, and took a 45 minute train ride home before going to the hospital! Luckily, I was wearing leggings with a dress over them, and the dress covered up most of the mess. But it was definitely awkward!:blush:

Well, girls, Harper is doing fabulously, and I love being a Mommy. Her belly button stump came off yesterday, and she appears to have a lovely little innie belly button! She is eating like a champ, and sleeps well, and is not particularly fussy. Hopefully she'll continue to be a mellow baby. The nights are hard, as she is up every 2-3 hours for a feed, but she eats and goes right back to sleep, so that is good. Chris is a fantastic Daddy, he actually fights me to change her dirty diapers! He has been great about doing laundry, running to the store, taking out the garbage, and generally keeping things at the house running smoothly so I can adjust to mommyhood. He's home for another week, I am dreading his return to work, he's been such a big help!:happydance:

Hope you are all doing well, and those of you who are due are starting to have something happening!:hugs:


----------



## snugglebot

aww you new mommies are doing so fab!!! 

Seraphim, I expect now that I have finally started mat leave those awkward "how are you doing" phone calls to start. I plan on relying on facebook to have a rolling status update of NO the baby has not come yet and of course turning off the ringer on the phone!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Seraphim

;)

I just emailed mum to the effect of 'only one update per day' she took it very well bless her ;)

One of my friends suggested phoning people at 3am 'just to let you know nothing's happening' :rofl:
I like the idea of having this up my sleeve for repeat offenders ;)


----------



## bloodbinds

One of my sisters had today betted as the day i would give birth. So after the first morning text saying 'have your waters broken?' - i went over to hers and when she asked why i was there, i said that i thought it would be easier if i was here so she could see i wasn't going into labour through out the day, rather than her keep texting and calling me, lol.
She laughed but i wasn't joking.

So spent a nice day with my sister today, lol.
Told her next time she asked me if i'm in labour i will be back over at hers.
I don't think she'll ask again, lol.


----------



## snugglebot

:rofl: Love your tactics ladies :)


----------



## bloodbinds

Oh dear - anyone else just watch Doc Martin?

Bad idea - the woman on it gave birth - now i'm in floods of tears. Just want my little girl!!!


She also went into labour and had baby within 10 minutes - i wish tv was real life!! Lol.


----------



## Oushka

Seraphim said:


> ;)
> 
> I just emailed mum to the effect of 'only one update per day' she took it very well bless her ;)
> 
> One of my friends suggested phoning people at 3am 'just to let you know nothing's happening' :rofl:
> I like the idea of having this up my sleeve for repeat offenders ;)

:rofl: Love it!

My dad was calling us at 9am this morning... on a sunday! No I wasnt asleep but hubbie was and I was all wrapped up in a blanket reading... I jumped up & answered thinking there was something wrong but alas... he wanted an update for my mother :dohh:

Blondie - that sounds fab. I just need to remember that _soon_ Ill be able to get out & about again without having to plan every move & make sure Hubbie/in-laws are around before I go anywhere alone... Its driving me nuts. I cant even go & see the ponies without having to give MiL an eta home so she doesnt panic if I dont answer the phone!

Still nothing... a few twinges but nothing to get excited about. Wednesday is only 2 and a bit days away so hoping bubs keeps moving south & that things can get moving this week. They wont induce (and I dont want an induction) until +14 & I cannot even begin to accept being pregnant by then.

Seraphim, we are 100% sure of our dates too, we only :sex: the once that month & it was the day of my +ov so its driving me up the wall when MW reminds me that you cant never be sure. 

LOADS of labour :dust: :dust: :dust: to everyone who needs any!

:hugs:


----------



## DizzyMoo

Ok why is it everyone & their fucking mum keeps asking me if he's here yet ... "Yeh course he is , I gave birth kept the belly & the penguin waddle & managed to palm him off on someone all within the last 24 hrs since i fucking spoke to you!!!!!! "

Why is it .. i tell people what i'm calling baby " jaxon " & they immediately say either " aww i like jack its cute " or ... " hmm that's erm .. unusual is it after michael jackson? " 
ERM ang on .. wtf did JACK enter the convo? ITs jaxon - not jackson! & where on earth do ppl get crazy ideas that i'd call my baby after michael jackson!

Why is it .. I tell my gran i'm having a SWEEP tomorrow but yet she insists on ringing my mum several times a day to ask what time i'm going in to have " jack " & to say soon as i'm in labour to let her know then she can come up! .... wtf can't she ring me, wtf can't she listen when we tell her i'm not being induced tomorrow i'll be coming home, & wtf cant she listen when i say time & time again ...nobody is to come to the hospital until i've had baby & ONLY if they ask BEFORE turning up!!! Anyone turning up will be point blank refused! 

Why is it ... when ppl ask the sex, i say boy ...they say " aww why did u find out " ...erm ang on ...wtf did you ask !!!!

Why is it .. the only person who asks how i am on a daily basis is my now 4yr old son !!


Rant over :(


----------



## Seraphim

DizzyMoo said:


> Why is it .. the only person who asks how i am on a daily basis is my now 4yr old son !!

Awww he's a gem ;)


----------



## bloodbinds

Big *hugs* moo! I'm right there with you!! Lol.

Sooooo fed-up of people asking me if i've 'had the baby yet' - really starting to get on my nerves. I keep repeating, if i did, you would know about it!! I'm not going to hide in my flat, give birth and tell no one! (though i did threaten my sister with this if she didn't stop asking me if i was in labour)


I've also had a million people ask me whether i'm naming my daughter Isabella because of Bella off Twilight! Lol. - I hadn't even thought of that to be honest! 

Also had my BIL's mother say to me the other day 'ohh, let me know when you give birth and... oh, well, you already know the sex don't you, so there is not much else to know. Oh well.' - ERR, how about if she's healthy?! If i'm healthy? Her weight, if she's feeding etc! There is loads to know. Grrr.


----------



## soootired

Seraphim said:


> DizzyMoo said:
> 
> 
> Why is it .. the only person who asks how i am on a daily basis is my now 4yr old son !!
> 
> Awww he's a gem ;)Click to expand...

ahhhh so sweet


----------



## DizzyMoo

Sorry for the rant i'm just fed up & shitting meself for tomorrow & the next few days :(


----------



## Seraphim

:hugs: Dizzy

I think now November is firmly underfoot we're all a bit more fretful xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

hey guys just popping in to say hi while the boys are sleeping! hope everyone is ok! i will try get back on later to catch up with everything! xxxxx


----------



## Anna1982

finally think we have got in the swing of two small boys lol!! had a decent nights sleep, morgans dressed, lucas fed. all by 7.10


----------



## Poppy7

Morning ladies. A very quick update from me.....I have had my beautiful baby! Elliott Alexander Hoare was born on Saturday at 18.46pm weighing 7lb 8.5oz. He is absolutely perfect and I am completely smitten. He is doing amazingly and the birth went very well. I shall post more info later but we are still in hospital at the moment but we are hoping to go home today. When we are home and settled I shall post my birth story and some photos. Love to you all and thanks to everyone on here for the support i've kindly been given over the last 9 months.xx


----------



## Poppy7

Morning ladies. A very quick update from me.....I have had my beautiful baby! Elliott Alexander Hoare was born on Saturday at 18.46pm weighing 7lb 8.5oz. He is absolutely perfect and I am completely smitten. He is doing amazingly and the birth went very well. I shall post more info later but we are still in hospital at the moment but we are hoping to go home today. When we are home and settled I shall post my birth story and some photos. Love to you all and thanks to everyone on here for the support i've kindly been given over the last 9 months.xx


----------



## DizzyMoo

Aww congrats hun, fab news can't wait for piccies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

ps..bloodbinds waters broke so i'll update if i hear owt x


----------



## bloodbinds

Mwhahahahahaha!


Poppy, congrats!!! Very happy for you :-D


I will let Dizzy do my updating and from now on im going to be running around like my heads been chopped off.


Getting a few pains, owwy, but not unbareable!

Love to you all x


----------



## jennie_78

congrats poppy :happydance:


----------



## Oushka

Woot Poppy! :happydance: Cogratulations!


----------



## littlestar

Hiya Ladies,
I know i don't post much in the chat thread but i had my little boy on sat 7/11/09 at 8.55am (38W+6D) he weighed 7lbs10.5ozand we called him Quentin Anthony William.

doing well and breastfeeding like a trooper. :happydance:

congratulations to all the other november mums too! 
there's a quick birth story in my journal if anyone wants a peek.


----------



## Seraphim

What a day for news!! :happydance:


----------



## Blondie

Definitely a spurt in births over the last few days :) Congratulations everyone :)

I thought last night might have been the start of things for me as I was up going to the loo every 30 minutes throughout the night and having lots of pains but after giving up on going back to bed and relocating to the sofa at 4am I finally managed to nod off for a couple of hours and pains seem to have gone sporadic again :( Genuinely thought baby was going to come out whilst I was sat on the loo last night as it felt so so low :rofl:

Have ordered myself a ds lite to play on in hospital and it isn't due to arrive until the weekend so thought that was guaranteed to set labour off :rofl:

Got DH at home today as he has pulled a sicky to catch up on some work before baby arrives and have to admit it drives me mad having him under my feet :rofl: - I quite like having the house to myself nowadays with just the cats and not having to answer his questions whenever I feel the slightest twinge - why do I know he is going to drive me insane during labour :rofl:


----------



## snugglebot

Congrats poppy and littlestar!!!!! :yipee:

Good luck bloodblinds!


----------



## DizzyMoo

Update on pip in seperate thread :)


----------



## tori_cottier

Hi Ladies 

would you mind if i join you guys at this late stage? 

I'm due on the 22nd Nov with a blue bump and am bump buddies with blondie in the knocked up naughties

I've been reading you threads for a couple of weeks, and now i'm on Mat leave i would love to join in on your thread.

x x x


----------



## polaris

Congratulations to Poppy and Littlestar!


----------



## soootired

tori_cottier said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> would you mind if i join you guys at this late stage?
> 
> I'm due on the 22nd Nov with a blue bump and am bump buddies with blondie in the knocked up naughties
> 
> I've been reading you threads for a couple of weeks, and now i'm on Mat leave i would love to join in on your thread.
> 
> x x x

Welcome to november sparklers


----------



## Seraphim

Hey tori :)

How have you been getting on so far?


----------



## tori_cottier

Seraphim said:


> Hey tori :)
> 
> How have you been getting on so far?

Hi Seraphim

I've loved it so far apart from the heart burn and 3 oclock wake up calls, George (baby) is back to back so hoping with my nightly getting down on all fours will work.

I think i want it over with now tho, and looking at some of the comments i'm not the only one lol

You've not got long to go i see, how are you coping?


----------



## Blondie

Hi Tori :) Nice to see you made it here :)

Hmmm I think I just felt my babies head :wacko: - was in the bath and whilst in there I tend to give things a bit of a stretch if you know what I mean :blush: (sorry if tmi) - anyway was having an investigate and felt my cervix which I think has a wee hole appearing in it and against the back wall of my vag there is a really hard cricket ball type lump pressing against the wall which I can only assume must be :baby: - OMG that has so freaked me out :wacko:


----------



## MommaBunni

Congratulations to the two new sparkle babies!!!! :hugs:

:wave: Welcome Tori!!

Blondie, :rofl: that had to be a weird feeling.... Not sure how I'd cope after feeling that!!!

Had to get my ear flushed again today! Hoping that after the birth my sweat glands will calm down and I'll never have a clogged ear again. This is the second time this pregnancy! But I can hear now, so I'll be able to hear LO when he's born! 

Anybody else jealous that their LO isn't ready to make an apperance yet? I'm so over being pregnant!


----------



## Seraphim

Yup, I'm starting to get a bit of the green eyed monster ;)

Please let something happen tonight.


----------



## ClaireLouise

Hey ladies

although I was due on the 8th and I think my LO may still be at least another week... Have any of you been getting more painful twinges and cramps each day? When he moves around inside, because space is so tight, it feels like he is pulling on all my insides! Ouchee! 

So just wondered if the closer to labour you get, the more painful your practice pains/contractions/twinges get?


----------



## Seraphim

Uh huh, it's a dreadful tease ;)


----------



## snugglebot

ClaireLouise said:


> So just wondered if the closer to labour you get, the more painful your practice pains/contractions/twinges get?

Actually I am clinging to the stories of my friends (including my mom) who never experienced any BH or even the baby really dropping before their little ones came...

I haven't really had any BH although my bump is actually dropping a bit. Please don't make me go to December baby!!! (what are the December babies called on bnb?)

I do get side stitches (like running after eating) though but I think they are ligament pains.


----------



## ClaireLouise

Iv also not noticed my bump drop. But the pains iv been getting in my ladybits are quite intense now. Been experiencing these harsh pains for 2 weeks now. And they last longer than they used to.


----------



## MommaBunni

He's been teasing me for two weeks now, so I'm looking forward to being booked for a c-section on Wednesday! I'm so over it!


----------



## Anna1982

hey ladys

wow what a busy 10 days! its lovely to have 2 baby boys, very hard work but lovely lol

Ive managed to brave the asda and town with the double buggy! and have nearly finished the christmas shop too

these early mornings arnt too bad

lucas is now going straight back to sleep after his feed which means we are sleeping more

hope everyones ok


----------



## Oushka

Sounds like your little family is settling well Anna, I cant wait to be taking bubs out shopping! 

Still here, midwife tomorrow am to see if bubs has headed far enough south again to do another sweep.
I cant tell tbh... no pains, a few BH but barely noticeable - the only thing different is I feel like poo!

Have a busy week this week, Im baking my mothers birthday cake this afternoon. The decorating it tomorrow afternoon - my MiL is having a hissy fit that Im sugar pasting only a day after baking but Im sure it will be fine - I darnt leave it any longer!
Will post pics once done. I love cake.


----------



## Seraphim

Anna I do envy your umph girl! :thumbup:

I want my baby now please!!!
Why is she being late :(
I was convinced 'late' babies were all about ppl not knowing when they conceived.

Everyone is obviously asking if I'm feeling any more twinges etc - and actually I just feel painfully constipated (but I'm not) - not a nice way to be thinking of your LO ;) I'm hoping this means she's ready to pop.


----------



## xkirstyx

hey girls just thought i would pop on to show you a pic of Jack! hes a wee star! im so in love :cloud9: xxxx
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0281.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Anna1982

kirsty hes absolutely gorgeous you must be so proud of him!


----------



## jenny82

awww hes gorgeous! such lovely big baby lips :)


----------



## Seraphim

Aw Kirsty!
You must be in a daze, he's lovely :)


----------



## ClaireLouise

Well done Kirsty, he is a little stunner! Well done!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## snugglebot

Serphim, Oushuka, ClaireLouise and any others overdue... hang in there... (easier said than done) I am going to be AWFUL when my baby goes overdue (family genetics suggest I will)...but if it makes you feel better, all of you should have your babies in hand by the time my baby is due (22nd)...

And you will be posting pics of your beautiful LO :) I look forward to it :yipee: It should keep me motivated. :hugs:


----------



## jenny82

Snugglebot, I'm going to be the same - have already warned OH of how horrible its going to be if I go overdue!!!

I've been out walking the dog the past few mornings and have noticed a definite perkiness and briskness to my walks now! I don't know why, maybe I have better music on, but it just seems so much easier to drag my weight about the place! I was wondering if this had something to do with baby's head being engaged so theres more space for me, or something?

The numbness in my hands and feet has seemed to decreased bit as well woohoo!


----------



## Blondie

Don't worry snugglebot I'm due the same day as you so will probably be hanging out here in December with you desperate for baby to arrive :wacko:

It seems to change on a daily basis for me, one day I'm convinced baby is going to arrive any day now and then I have days like today where I feel like baby is just going to hang around inside me for as long as possible :wacko:

Health visitor came around this morning to introduce herself, she seemed nice enough :shrug:


----------



## snugglebot

Ugh. While sitting here, I just got a wonderful return bout of morning sickness...grrr...

I am up early because of nasty butt muscle pain...(I had it for weeks, but it went away really nicely last week as baby dropped...but it is back)...anyways it wasn't easy for me to hobble to the toilet like a 95 year old grandma, bend down with a sore a** and lose the three lousy saltines I had eaten...not fun.

It baffles me after millions and billions of babies born, science has no way to tell us when baby will arrive. On a day like today, I could use the knowledge.


----------



## Lozziepop

Hello lovely ladies and bumps!!

Sorry I haven't updated sooner but I had my beautiful baby boy on the 22nd October (2 weeks early)
I will post my birth story soon once I get a chance to type it up!

We decided to call him Joshua, he weighed 7lb3oz at birth. He is absolutely beautiful but then I am biased! I was in labour for a total of 36 hours, spent 2 days in hospital after Joshua was born because he had few problems breastfeeding.
He is now nearly 3 weeks old and is changing so much already! I love him so much its unreal! He is my world :cloud9:

Here is a pic of him for you all to gush over lol :blush:
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0150.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Rebaby

Hey ladies...i disappeared! And had my baby!!!

Our gorgeous little boy was born on Friday 6th November at 8.35pm weighing 6lb 5oz, we have named him Tobias and he is absolutely scrummy :cloud9:

We're still in hospital at the mo but being discharged tomorrow :happydance:

I will write up a proper birth story once we're home and settled.

Congratulations to all the other sparkler ladies who had their LO's these past few days :thumbup: and big hugs and labour dust to all those still waiting!


----------



## Seraphim

:D


----------



## MommaBunni

Awww, Lozzie he's gorge! Congratulations!

And Rebaby, good job dearie! Take it easy and give him a cuddle from all of us!

Big :hugs: all around!!!!

Today's my due date and I bet he doesn't come! We have a u/s tomorrow then we're sched. a c-section for my big chunky monkey!!!


----------



## polaris

Congratulations to lozziepop and to rebaby!

Rebaby - i want to see pics!


----------



## Seraphim

Oh good luck momma, let us know how things go (maybe get hubby to email if he can)

What is it with our group - a bunch of earlies and a bunch of lates!


----------



## Seraphim

Oh good luck momma, let us know how things go (maybe get hubby to email if he can)

What is it with our group - a bunch of earlies and a bunch of lates!


----------



## Oushka

Since 10.25pm Ive been getting some _pains_ (bump tight, backache and cramps)... about every 4 mins and quite sore.

Im NOT getting excited but they are stronger than last weeks - feel like I shouldnt be posting this as every other time I have its all stopped!

Typically, as we went out for dinner & shopping Im really tired so wont be bouncing on my ball for once! Im going to head off to bed & see if I can get any sleep - if they continue Ill be sure to let you know! 

If they dont then Ill be back on tomorrow morning when Ive had a good nights sleep :rofl:

:hugs:


----------



## snugglebot

Oushka!!! Hope is is the real deal! I can't imagine trying to sleep through early labour. I know they say it is important to do so if you get it at night, but geeze.... Good luck to you!

Congratulations to lozziepop and Rebaby on your little ones!


----------



## Seraphim

Crumbs, if I thought her head was low down/in place before... then I don't know what to think of where it is now!!

I just had a very strange clunky thump in there... laying down, minding my own business :shrug:


----------



## Oushka

Well... Still had pains thru the night - managed to sleep a bit but was 'aware' of them.

Had an urgent need to sit on the loo for an hour at 1am but nothing happened so went back to bed & watched some crap or another and dozed a bit inbetween, trying not to disturb hubbie.

Hubbie just gone off to work & Im thinking of putting my tens machine on... but just waiting to see if the pains keep coming... Im still not sure :shrug: I _know_ everyone says you'll just know but Im starting to question my body being able to do anything its supposed to!

Midwife coming at some point this morning...


----------



## Anna1982

oushka good luck i didnt know i was in labor till my waters broke lol
then the contractions came thick fast and skin rippingly painfull!!

if theyre still 4 mins apart get yourself checked out or get the midwife to come early

mine went from being apart to being sat on top of each other lol (only 4 hours active labor!!)


----------



## ClaireLouise

Oohh oushka good luck! Here's hoping chick! 

Well, overdue - day 3 (I'm imagining some Geordie guy say this Big Brother style haha) and feeling okay. Had lower backache last night, more of an annoying niggle than painful. Feel a tad sick each morning now too which is strange. 

But MIL came round last night telling me to drink castor oil. I really don't want to though :( she is just really impateient for me to get the baby out! Then it makes me stress about being overdue!! I'm only 3 days over I'd rather it happen naturally despite the discomfort I'm in!!

Another MW appointment today - mainly to check my borderline BP. Who knows but at least they are keeping a close eye on me. 

I also asked my MW on Monday about my cervix being able to cope with labour (I had a Loop excision to get rid of pre cancerous cells 2 years ago and now have scar tissue on my cervix) she said it could cause me to dilate quicker OR slower! So here's hopin it's quicker hehe!!

Hope everyone is ok today! Brrrrr it's freezing init!!


----------



## Seraphim

Another morning with no baby news :cry:

Clairelouise - ask your dear MIL if she knows how dangerous taking castor oil can be.

Do any of you know anything about your cervix changing position pre-labour?
I don't think mine has moved/lowered or anything, although Blondie - I'm ready for a game of cricket too! I'm thinking there's no point asking the MW for a sweep if my cervix is still quite tucked up :confused:


----------



## Blondie

Seraphim - I'm not sure where cervix is supposed to be closer to birth - I'd assume it will feel lower down, the cricket ball thing is well weird isn't it :rofl: 

Oushka - got everything crossed that this is finally it for you :hugs:

Clairelouise - ignore MIL, no matter how desperate I'd avoid caster oil at all costs

Hopefully all you overdue ladies will start popping soon - I'm still only 38w3d and soooo ready for it but feeling really perky today so assuming it will be a wee while longer for me. I think the perkiness is due to me sleeping in the nursery for the last couple of nights (got a lovely king size bed in there) as I was feeling so bad about disturbing DH every time I had to get up through the night. Since being in nursery though I've slept really well and hardly had to get up at all :rofl:

Going to meet up with my NCT ladies tonight at one of their houses to meet 3 of the babies (1 set of twins and 1 singlet) who have already arrived recently - I'm the next one due from the group but we decided to have a meet up before any more babies arrive as waiting until the new year is a long way away. I'm hoping being around newborns will get my hormones going and maybe kickstart labour :rofl:


----------



## Seraphim

Hmm, I was looking for something with diagrams :lol: but this was semi-useful:

https://www.birthingnaturally.net/birth/progress/exam.html


----------



## Blondie

Seraphim said:


> Hmm, I was looking for something with diagrams :lol: but this was semi-useful:
> 
> https://www.birthingnaturally.net/birth/progress/exam.html

Oooh thanks Seraphim - that is useful, so cervix should be heading lower and moving towards front of vagina so that it is facing backwards? Did I read that right?


----------



## Seraphim

I've read a couple other pages, I thought it meant pointing forwards or backwards at first - but actually I think it's more about the 'depth' of it in relation to LO' head. So if it's behind the head it's posterior, infront - anterior.

Which now makes me less bloody hopeful :shrug:
I wonder how quick it moves.



> Position of the cervix: The cervix will move from being more posterior to anterior. Many women can tell when the cervix begins to move around because when a vaginal exam is performed it no longer feels like the cervix is located near her tonsils.

It goes on to say that vaginal exams are not a good way of predicting when labour will start :yipee: - that you ca appear 'ready' and nothing happen for ages, or appear not ready and things move super quick.

source: https://pregnancy.about.com/cs/interventions/a/vaginalexam.htm


----------



## Blondie

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: at the tonsils comment 

Oh well I have a midwife appointment this afternoon so will be interesting to see how far engaged she thinks I am - it will be just my luck she will say baby is free again

It feels I'm right back to the 2WW again - how is it possible for time to pass soooo slowly :rofl:


----------



## jenny82

Seraphim said:


> I've read a couple other pages, I thought it meant pointing forwards or backwards at first - but actually I think it's more about the 'depth' of it in relation to LO' head. So if it's behind the head it's posterior, infront - anterior.
> 
> Which now makes me less bloody hopeful :shrug:
> I wonder how quick it moves.
> 
> 
> 
> Position of the cervix: The cervix will move from being more posterior to anterior. Many women can tell when the cervix begins to move around because when a vaginal exam is performed it no longer feels like the cervix is located near her tonsils.
> 
> It goes on to say that vaginal exams are not a good way of predicting when labour will start :yipee: - that you ca appear 'ready' and nothing happen for ages, or appear not ready and things move super quick.
> 
> source: https://pregnancy.about.com/cs/interventions/a/vaginalexam.htmClick to expand...

I had an internal exam last Tuesday and the doctor was hopeful - he said I was 1-2cm and ripe, and could go into labour the next week or two. 

I'm now beginning to think that this is far too optimistic a prediction... so yeah, not a good way of predicting when labour will start :(


----------



## Oushka

Well, midwife has been & gone. Had sweep - strange you are talking about cervix position - MW just said mines come 'right forward, come round in front of babys head'.

She thinks that what the pains are Im getting. Everything moving in the right direction. 
Which makes absolute sense - esp re: tonsils... last internal I had hurt like buggery but today I didnt even realise she was doing anything!!!

Felt a contraction whilst she was here & said it could be that the sweep pushes things on today - not to get upset if it stops & starts as things _are_ happening.

Im a bit more crampy just now but she said thats normal and the best thing to do is keep moving. Just having a quick cuppa then will take dogs (one at a time!) for walks and get my mothers birthday cake decorated. 

If all else fails Im booked in for induction next Tuesday :sad2: - tho Im tempted to call L&D back later & beg for tomorrow.
MW said if I felt I needed to be checked over then to call L&D on friday for monitoring.
Otherwise she'll see me after the birth! Feel a bit lost now :(
Quite odd my MW, she kept asking the ages of our animals... with 2 dogs, 3 cats and 4 horses it was quite a task... :rofl: I dont understand why she was interested... I just want this baby out!

Come on bubs! PLEASE let this be it and dont make us have to be induced...


----------



## jenny82

LOL - maybe she was just trying to distract you from your frustration??

Like when the nurse asks you if you have everything ready for baby whilst jabbing a big needle in your arm :rofl:


----------



## Seraphim

Bless you.

I don't have dogs to get me moving... although there are a zillion holes i should be drilling (coathooks on nearly every door, tie backs, cupboard in the nursery, and softclose thingies on all the kitchen cupboards)

But hubby has brought his piano home... so I'm being treated in my own livingroom ;)


----------



## Blondie

Hope the sweep does the trick for you Oushka :hugs: 

I'm just waiting for another half hour to see if postman arrives with my nintendo ds today before I go to tescos to get some shopping in to last us until the weekend. Sods law says postman will arrive the minute I go out and there will be a card waiting for me to go and collect a parcel when I get back :rofl:

Wonder how fast I can do shopping today - I'm finding I'm getting faster and faster as the time I can take between toilet breaks gets less and less :rofl: It's like go to loo, get in car, drive 10 minutes to tesco, go to loo, get trolley, do shopping in a hurry all the time thinking I need the loo, pay for shopping, load car and rush back to loos then come out get in car, drive home and rush to loo again. I wouldn't mind so much if all the effort didn't actually achieve just a few dribbles of wee each visit :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## soootired

> Position of the cervix: The cervix will move from being more posterior to anterior. Many women can tell when the cervix begins to move around because when a vaginal exam is performed it no longer feels like the cervix is located near her tonsils.

Mine was up near my tonsils somewhere to the left apparantly, she thought she might just be able to feel it and i swear she had her whole hand up there (reminded me of when vets put there hands up cows bums lol) OMG it hurt so bad and no baby. She was asking if i had had problems when having smears it was so high. Weird thing is sorry if tmi but when not preggas its easy to feel.

Waiting in for the midwife to come round and do another today ahhhhhh. different midwife so hopefully longer fingers . I will go through any pain to avoid hospital induction though. Will let you know if mine has moved.


----------



## lotus1702

Can I join you ladys please


----------



## Abigailly

How do you keep yourself busy the last week or 2?

I'm due the 21st and I'm getting ready to have a break down!

I've done everything I can think of - there's only so many times a woman can clean a bathroom!


----------



## lotus1702

Abigailly they say rest rest rest but I found it real hard to rest when I was popping to the lol about every 5min


----------



## Abigailly

I know the feeling! I've basically set up home in the loo! 

You due in November Lotus?


----------



## lotus1702

Yep setting up home in their is a good idea. Bet you have people saying baby not here I got to the point of turning my phone to silent or just simply ignoring calls. 

Day time tv becomes a bore simply popping to the shops is not what it used to be their only so many times you can pack and repack the hospital bag look at baby cloths the last weeks are a drag to honest


----------



## Seraphim

I know, the things we have to come to terms with!
Mine seems further away too. Maybe it's the babys head in the way?
It also went from 'like the end of your nose' to 'the inside of your cheek' very early on in pregnancy, so I've no idea what that's all about :shrug:

Opps.

Hi lotus :) Abigailly :)
How many weeks are you both?


----------



## soootired

Abigailly said:


> How do you keep yourself busy the last week or 2?
> 
> I'm due the 21st and I'm getting ready to have a break down!
> 
> I've done everything I can think of - there's only so many times a woman can clean a bathroom!

Would love to offer advice but i think i am about to have a mini breakdown. cant even go out for a walk as waiting for midwife and the pain of a sweep.


----------



## lotus1702

Hi Seraphim I'm not at the mo had my first in dec


----------



## Seraphim

Abigailly said:


> - there's only so many times a woman can clean a bathroom!

Isn't there a man hanging around somewhere to mess it all up again?? :dohh:


----------



## lotus1702

So if you have any questions feel free


----------



## lotus1702

Hey ladies wanted to know has anyone got one of those Babee cards?


----------



## Abigailly

Seraphim said:


> Abigailly said:
> 
> 
> - there's only so many times a woman can clean a bathroom!
> 
> Isn't there a man hanging around somewhere to mess it all up again?? :dohh:Click to expand...

I'm 38+5 I think, possibly +4. Due on The 21st anyway:blush: You?

Oh as soon as he comes in I'll have plenty to do. Dinner to cook, work clothes to iron, dishwashers to fill, shoes to lick clean :haha:

I found something to do - I re folded all his boxers:dohh:


----------



## lotus1702

Abigally you got that right it's funny how when they do come in their just seems to much to do god help us


----------



## Blondie

Well sods law came true and I got home from the supermarket to find a card on my doormat for a missed delivery :wacko: - oh well it gives me a task to do tomorrow ( a daily task keeps me sane )

God I dread the thought of a sweep - whenever I have a smear they have to use an extra long speculm as apparently I'm so long and thin which means my cervix is usually somewhere up near my tonsils anyway - though I'm pretty sure I felt it the other night so hopefully it has dropped a bit with pregnancy and won't require the midwife to dive in there up to her elbows :rofl:


----------



## Abigailly

lotus1702 said:


> Abigally you got that right it's funny how when they do come in their just seems to much to do god help us

Somehow he creates more mess than my 4 year old nephew in half the time! 

Blondie does your MW not have one of these rubber tube things in case your cervix is high:shrug: Mine showed me this yellow rubber tube they use if they can't reach!


----------



## snugglebot

When does the MW start doing internals? My midwife has yet to even look at my insides... guess I shouldn't complain but am wondering.


----------



## Abigailly

snugglebot said:


> When does the MW start doing internals? My midwife has yet to even look at my insides... guess I shouldn't complain but am wondering.

Mine said my 41 week appointment unless at my 40 weeker they think I might be at the start of something?:shrug:


----------



## Blondie

Abigailly said:


> Blondie does your MW not have one of these rubber tube things in case your cervix is high:shrug: Mine showed me this yellow rubber tube they use if they can't reach!

I have no idea - we haven't got round to discussing things like that yet :) Don't worry snugglebot - I think the mw here in the UK keep their hands to themselves until you are late or in labour unless you have any other problems :)


----------



## lotus1702

Abigailly said:


> lotus1702 said:
> 
> 
> Abigally you got that right it's funny how when they do come in their just seems to much to do god help us
> 
> Somehow he creates more mess than my 4 year old nephew in half the time!
> 
> Blondie does your MW not have one of these rubber tube things in case your cervix is high:shrug: Mine showed me this yellow rubber tube they use if they can't reach!Click to expand...

Tell me about it I hate it when he makes a bottle the whole kitchen is up side down and I truly mean that it drives me mad I'm their walking around after him cleaning :growlmad: i find it better that way then to do a big clean after


----------



## soootired

Owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww OMG that hurt so much, sorry for those that are due a sweep. She could just about get to my cervix and get fingers in. But woo hoo at least this pain was worth something as last time she couldnt reach. Had a student in the room too lol. Off for a walk i dont care how much pain i am in. feeling hopeful.


----------



## snugglebot

Good luck soootired!


----------



## jenny82

snugglebot said:


> When does the MW start doing internals? My midwife has yet to even look at my insides... guess I shouldn't complain but am wondering.



I only had an internal last week becuase I was complaining of back pain and my GP thought I was going into early labour (which I totally didn't beleive!). Other than that, I'm not due one till I get a sweep on 4th December...unless I go earlier *fingers crossed*

Good luck sooootired!!!!


----------



## bloodbinds

Hi girls! I'm back and knackered! Lol. Have posted about Isabella's arrival and the labour and stuff. Have been very honest in my labour review, so if you're a little frightened at the thought of the labour, don't read it :-/

Wishing labour dust on you all!!

Soootired, good luck! Am thinking of you!

Blondie, i think you're right about the UK, no one even gave me an internal after i told them my waters broke! Lol.

Lotus1702, when are you due? And what's a babee card?


Anyone else gone into labour while i've been away?


----------



## lotus1702

bloodbinds said:


> Hi girls! I'm back and knackered! Lol. Have posted about Isabella's arrival and the labour and stuff. Have been very honest in my labour review, so if you're a little frightened at the thought of the labour, don't read it :-/
> 
> Wishing labour dust on you all!!
> 
> Soootired, good luck! Am thinking of you!
> 
> Blondie, i think you're right about the UK, no one even gave me an internal after i told them my waters broke! Lol.
> 
> Lotus1702, when are you due? And what's a babee card?
> 
> 
> Anyone else gone into labour while i've been away?

Congrates on your baby :thumbup:

I had my first in Dec 08 so hopefully I will be joining you guys on my second hence me being on here.

Babee card you can google it one of the girls mentioned it your meant to save on many big brand products through out your pregnancy and other stuff like petrol ect.. was going to purchase one but wanted to see how well it's worked for others first.


----------



## snugglebot

Congrats bloodblinds! I have to admit, I will probably avoid your birth story for now if it was traumatic... I am on a mission to relax myself about it...I have been very anxious. I am reading Ina May's Guide to Childbirth as part of a mental exercise to build my confidence. I know in the end, things don't always work out well but I think I need to focus on the times they do, so that I can going into labour with some much needed PMA.

I promise to read later - perhaps after baby is born.

But your avatar is beautiful and I hope motherhood is treating you well.


----------



## bloodbinds

snugglebot said:


> Congrats bloodblinds! I have to admit, I will probably avoid your birth story for now if it was traumatic... I am on a mission to relax myself about it...I have been very anxious. I am reading Ina May's Guide to Childbirth as part of a mental exercise to build my confidence. I know in the end, things don't always work out well but I think I need to focus on the times they do, so that I can going into labour with some much needed PMA.
> 
> I promise to read later - perhaps after baby is born.
> 
> But your avatar is beautiful and I hope motherhood is treating you well.


I understand, which is why i've warned people. I wouldn't have liked to read it before i gave birth to be honest :-/ lol!

*hugs*


----------



## Tish Terror

Hi everyone. 
Okay so I know i've been gone fore a while...
GREAT REASON THOUGH! :happydance:

On November 4th, 2009 at 10:43pm my daughter, Avery October-Skye Edwards was born!

https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn231/Pinupgirl300/pic111109_1.jpg

https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn231/Pinupgirl300/pic111009_1.jpg


----------



## snugglebot

Aww Tish she is soooo cute! And tiny!!! 

You ladies are bringing tears to my eyes with your beautiful little babies!!!


----------



## jenny82

oh wow she is so pretty!!!! congrats :D

I've become a lasagne making machine this afternoon. 3 done along with some spaghetti sauce. I think we're going to get pretty sick of it once baby arrives :/


----------



## Oushka

Oooh! Bloods & Tish - :happydance: Congrats!

Since my sweep Ive been having increased painful cramping, just like af but really painful. No rythmn tho, just constant... along with the tightenings about every 5 mins or so.

Popped to Tesco after lunch and struggled to drive home... hubbie just took us to Sainsburys (yes, Im a supermarket whore) and I power walked around there & carried a 17kg bag of dog food about 20 yds... hubbie wasnt looking!

Im not sure if Im leaking :shrug: something? Just had a few 'erm...' moments so will monitor & see if its waters or not.

Busy decorating my mothers 50th birthday cake... at least its keeping me on my feet.


----------



## Oushka

soootired said:


> Owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww OMG that hurt so much, sorry for those that are due a sweep. She could just about get to my cervix and get fingers in. But woo hoo at least this pain was worth something as last time she couldnt reach. Had a student in the room too lol. Off for a walk i dont care how much pain i am in. feeling hopeful.

Will stay hopeful & active with you! :hugs: Im lucky I guess, mine didnt hurt but am very sore now... My first sweep hurt like buggery (a fortnight ago) so loads of :hugs: & crossed fingers!


----------



## Seraphim

Congrats Tish & Bloods :happydance:

Good luck sooo, fingers crossed.

I've been sweeping the floors and :sex: as an alternative to getting intimate with the MW jusy yet :rofl:

Please make a move tonight babygirl.


----------



## bloodbinds

> Im not sure if Im leaking something? Just had a few 'erm...' moments so will monitor & see if its waters or not.

I had a few 'erm' moments night before my waters went. :-D good luck!


And come on seraphim, im running out of labour dust to send you!! Lol.


----------



## soootired

Seraphim said:


> Congrats Tish & Bloods :happydance:
> 
> Good luck sooo, fingers crossed.
> 
> I've been sweeping the floors and :sex:
> as an alternative to getting intimate with the MW jusy yet :rofl:
> 
> Please make a move tonight babygirl.

I did :sex: for the first time in ages last night and me and oh could not stop giggling the whole way through. :blush: it did make my bh stronger though. 

Congrats tish terror and bloodbinds i am so jelous of both of you  your babies are gorgeous.


----------



## soootired

woo hoo i just lost my plug thingy


----------



## Seraphim

Oooooooooooooooooooooo
*green eyed monster*

Happy for you though :wohoo:

I'm laid here trying not to inhale clary sage *too* deeply ;)


----------



## MsEmski

Oooh! Things are moving for you, sotired! I lost my plug exactly 24 hours before my waters broke. Hope things go quickly for you!

I don't have the energy to read back, but I hope everyone is doing well- either with their bundles, or managing to stay sane one the last few days!

Serephim, are you still having a homebirth? It was the most rewarding & memorable experience in my life! So, so worth it!


----------



## jenny82

Is it normal to get loads of aches & pains and twinges in the morning and late on in the evening, but be completely fine during the day?

Every morning, I get such bad cramps, then they go and I get so frustrated :(


----------



## tori_cottier

Morning ladies, 

Congratulations to all the ladies who have had there LO the last couple of days, 

Lets hope the reast of us follow suit :winkwink: 

Well i've decided i'm going to clean the house from top to bottom today as the whole relax buisness is really starting to make me a little lazy and feed up that George (LO) is not here yet, i have had some niggles of cramping over the last few days so fingers crossed this is the start of something but not getting my hopes up just yet. 

only another 7 days to go until my sweep but praying he will come before then as this is also the date MIL comes for 10 days and it would be nice to have some alone time with DH, DD and the new one before she does,

Hoep every one is well


----------



## Seraphim

MsEm - I hope sooooo! Still waiting though.
I think if it was hospital vs induction it wouldn't feel so nervy... but home vs induction is quite different. I was so sure she'd be on time because I know my exact dates etc. (mind cast back to maths and biology lessons about the wonders of nature just knowing 'how' and 'when' to do things in perfect patterns) 

Jenny, I get the same. 

Has anyone else found they're sleeping better??
I don't know if it's the oils, or just that the crappy sleeping stage has passed?
Heartburn has been pretty non-existent, maybe that's it.


----------



## Blondie

I'm definitely sleeping better at the moment Seraphim - the lack of heartburn is definitely helping with that one :) Think I only actually get up once a night to go to the loo aswell :rofl:

Well at mw appointment yesterday everything looking good, baby is 3/5 engaged so moving down nicely. My blood pressure is low but that is normal for me 90/60 which is the much better option that it being too high. MW not overly concerned by it so I'm not either really. I must just be a really chilled out person :rofl:

Any updates from Oushka today? Hopefully things are finally moving for her - if no update from her I will text her in a bit to see if she is ok.

Congratulations to Claire-Louise :)

Spent yesterday evening with a set of twins who are 3 weeks old - both currently weighing about 5lb and they were sooo gorgeous, spent lots of time holding them in the hope it would send my hormones surging and kick start labour :rofl: - I can't believe I have something bigger than them inside me though - that is weird :)


----------



## Blondie

Update from Oushka :)

"Off up to UHND to be checked to see if hindwaters have gone... still have a trickle but not enough to be sure myself.

Still having cramps & tightenings etc but no rythmn to them during the day - just when they feel like it, tho the crampng is fairly constant.

Have to leave now so will text if anything exciting happens or be on here later if not!"


----------



## Seraphim

Bless her, she's been on this treadmill for an age :(


----------



## Oushka

Right... *breathe* 

:rofl:


Just home - waters have gone :happydance: (one of them anyway - :shrug: which... but I guess if it was fore then Id be soaking continually?)

Have to return to L&D at 9am tomorrow... FRIDAY 13th!!! :wacko: for 'augmentation' - the midwife said they dont call it 'induction' :rofl:

Not sure what the plan is until we get there as had speculum exam today (and when she asked me to cough - there was a gush - yuck!) so she didnt check my cervix.
If favourable then straight onto a drip and if not then pessary thing then drip.

Of course, midwife warned me it tends to get busy on fridays and even moreso on the friday 13th (something to do with sods law she said :rofl: ) but as I first noticed the leak at 4pm yesterday they like labour to have begun within 24hrs so we *should* be seen.

Had ctg for an hour - bubs kept having hissy fits so HB had to be rechecked for another 20 mins as we kept loosing the beat on the doppler, showing some contractions but I wasnt aware of them - when I left MW patted my bump and said 'keep contracting & Ill see you later'.

I *really* dont want to be induced & MW has made it a bit more bearable seeing as she thinks Ill go tonight anyway & if not then I know its in our best interests rather than just cos were 'overdue'.

:hugs:


----------



## Seraphim

Everything crossed for you hon :hugs:
I know I'd be sooo huffy in your shoes ;)

I really hope our LO comes soon so we don't have to get involved with the hospital


----------



## MommaBunni

So, had my last growth scan yesterday and...


I'm having an elective c-section schedualed for 10:20a.m. on Tuesday November 17th!

(I think the same day as Dizzy?)

So I am super, super happy to see the end of this journey!!!!

Oushka- I hope you go tonight dearie!!!!


----------



## MommaBunni

Oh Bloodbinds, she's a peach! What a little princess!!! Show us more pictures when you can!


----------



## soootired

MommaBunni said:


> So, had my last growth scan yesterday and...
> 
> 
> I'm having an elective c-section schedualed for 10:20a.m. on Tuesday November 17th!
> 
> (I think the same day as Dizzy?)
> 
> So I am super, super happy to see the end of this journey!!!!
> 
> Oushka- I hope you go tonight dearie!!!!

Its nice to have a date isnt it  I think dizzy moo has hers this tuesday.

Where is dizzymoo??


----------



## Seraphim

I swear my LO is waiting it out to be a Sagitarius ;)


----------



## MommaBunni

Seraphim said:


> I swear my LO is waiting it out to be a Sagitarius ;)

Are you going to do a sweep or induction or anything? :hugs:


----------



## Seraphim

Well, I've been keeping an eye on a few BnB ladies who've been having sweeps - they don't seem to do much though :shrug:

MW is coming over on Saturday, I'm not sure.

I really don't want to be induced - we're meant to be having her at home :/

Went for a wonderful indian meal this eve - we eat homemade all the time, but maybe this one was special enough to help ;)


----------



## jenny82

Morning ladies!! Any news/updates from anyone??

I finally have my house finished! Like...everything! It's so exciting and I actually feel like a grown up. Odd that it takes new carpet to feel sensible :)

so last night I :sex: OH, to see what would happen. It wasn't painful, which is amazing in itself, but nothing happened!!! I had dreams about my waters breaking haha...but zip, nadda. I'm extremely disappointed this morning :/


----------



## Blondie

Hmmm I'm feeling far to wide awake and perky this morning and my bump seems to have vanished over night so either I've had the baby and didn't realise or it's snuggled in deep and preparing to spend the next 3 weeks in there - I'm suspecting it's the latter as there is no sign of childbirth anywhere in the house :rofl: :rofl:

Have resigned myself to waiting another 3 weeks to see this baby now - decided if I think of it like that then I won't be too disappointed when I get to overdue stage. Why can't all babies be born exactly at exactly 40 weeks :wacko:


----------



## jenny82

Yea, I'm beginning to think also that we're in for the long haul. Damn that doctor who told me last week I should have baby within the next week or two - they shouldn't tell you things to get your hopes up unless they're 100% sure!!


----------



## Blondie

jenny82 said:


> Yea, I'm beginning to think also that we're in for the long haul. Damn that doctor who told me last week I should have baby within the next week or two - they shouldn't tell you things to get your hopes up unless they're 100% sure!!

Tell me about it - at my 36 week consultant appointment he told me he had an inkling that this baby would arrive before 40 weeks - I now realise he was probably just saying that to make me happy :wacko: - it's a lie what he really meant was "this baby is in here for the long haul"

On wednesdays mw appointment she said "baby is sounding very happy in there" - my interpretation - "baby is going nowhere until we do something to get it out in December" :rofl: :rofl:

Oh well - 3 more weeks to perfect my couch potato act :)


----------



## Blondie

Just had a text from Oushka, she has had pessary at 10am and is getting pains already :) Hopefully baby will be here soon for her :) :hugs:


----------



## jenny82

I hope that means something will happen today for Oushka!!

My dad has finally taken the hint and is not staying with me anymore when he comes to visit. So I can now relax and not worry about baby turning up late or anything. Means I now also have 3 weeks to do...nothing :) I'm going to make a few more frozen meals for the freezer and get doggy all trained up (although he's being soooo good at the minute - makes me wonder what if hes had a brain transplant!)


----------



## tori_cottier

jenny82 said:


> I hope that means something will happen today for Oushka!!
> 
> My dad has finally taken the hint and is not staying with me anymore when he comes to visit. So I can now relax and not worry about baby turning up late or anything. Means I now also have 3 weeks to do...nothing :) I'm going to make a few more frozen meals for the freezer and get doggy all trained up (although he's being soooo good at the minute - makes me wonder what if hes had a brain transplant!)

Don't dogs have this sixth sense of knowing when to be good when living with a pregnant women? i know in my last pregnacy Tara (my old dog) did nothing bit sit at my feet for the last 2 weeks. Lets hope it tames it for you before Lo arrives


----------



## tori_cottier

I think i'll follow your lead Blondie, it's driving me mad thinking this is it at the bloody time! and DH is walking on egg shells all the time, and he thinks i'm turning into a Masochist as every little bit of pain i go through i smile (hoping this is it!) 

Good news tho Girls my cousin had her sweep on tuesday and went into labour on thursday so they do work for some!


----------



## Abigailly

Do sweeps not usually work:shrug:

I only know 2 people who have ever had sweeps and they've both gone into labour within 36 hours!

Was meant to go for the swine flu jag this morning - but changed my mind last minute:blush: Didn't want to risk it really.


----------



## jenny82

tori_cottier said:


> jenny82 said:
> 
> 
> I hope that means something will happen today for Oushka!!
> 
> My dad has finally taken the hint and is not staying with me anymore when he comes to visit. So I can now relax and not worry about baby turning up late or anything. Means I now also have 3 weeks to do...nothing :) I'm going to make a few more frozen meals for the freezer and get doggy all trained up (although he's being soooo good at the minute - makes me wonder what if hes had a brain transplant!)
> 
> Don't dogs have this sixth sense of knowing when to be good when living with a pregnant women? i know in my last pregnacy Tara (my old dog) did nothing bit sit at my feet for the last 2 weeks. Lets hope it tames it for you before Lo arrivesClick to expand...

Thats what he mostly does with me now! When we're out for walks, he doesn't stray more than 10cm away from my feet! I hope he stays this way lol!

Has anyone heard from Seraphim today? Hope everything is ok with her today :)


----------



## Blondie

Oooh lets hope things are moving for Seraphim aswell today then :)

All these babies arriving - I somehow just know I'll be the last one at the party watching the calendar change over into December :wacko:

Did buy myself a litre bottle of Baileys in Sainsburys though :) Just ticking off the days until I can start drinking it again now :rofl: :rofl: - it's not a baby countdown anymore, just a Baileys one :thumbup:


----------



## jenny82

Mmmm I can't wait for some Baileys at Christmas!

Had my MW appointment today. Basically my baby is going nowhere soon so I may find myself a hobby for the next few weeks :/


----------



## lou1979

ahhh yes the christmas festivities!!! i cant wait :D:D..


----------



## Oushka

hey guys. we brought the laptop into hospital with us so thought Id update :)


Having pains 2 in 10 - had prostin pessary at 10am, they will only give one as waters have gone so next step is syntocinon drip at 4pm if no further progress.
Had to be monitored for 2 hours after the pessary as bubs HB kept dropping but all seems ok now.

docs reckon bubs will be here tonight!

fairly painful but nothing my tens machine cant handle. even snuck out to kfc (we missed you blondie!) and ate, tho maybe a little adventurous we made it back ok.

So, will update Blondie via text when theres anything else to tell! 

:hugs: hope everyone is well.


----------



## snugglebot

Good luck Oushka!!!!!!


----------



## MommaBunni

Blondie said:


> Did buy myself a litre bottle of Baileys in Sainsburys though :) Just ticking off the days until I can start drinking it again now :rofl: :rofl: - it's not a baby countdown anymore, just a Baileys one :thumbup:

:rofl: Ooooh, I thought I was the only person who felt that way!!!!


Good luck Oushka!!! :baby:


----------



## soootired

Abigailly said:


> Do sweeps not usually work:shrug:
> 
> I only know 2 people who have ever had sweeps and they've both gone into labour within 36 hours!
> 
> Was meant to go for the swine flu jag this morning - but changed my mind last minute:blush: Didn't want to risk it really.


I didnt risk it either, only cos of short term side effect though, i know a few people who have had flu like symptoms and achy muscles after having it and i wouldnt want that in labour.

I am getting period pains and backache after my sweep on wednesday so am hopeful for tonight as induction tomo, also lost my plug after my sweep. Blown up this morning with a wobbly double chin and sausage fingers but been checked out at hospital and im fine just fat as my partner says lol.


----------



## Anna1982

I had my swine flu jab three days ago and my arms dropping off lol, dont think I would have had it while still pregnant though too untested.

Lucas's cord finally fell off today! so can finally bath him (it was infected so midwife wouldnt let us bath him)

Hes doing really well eats between 3oz and 4oz every 3 to 4 hours. just about out of everything newborn! and into 0 to 3 months

Morgans doing great well hes just moved into size 18 to 24 clothes at 1 lol

my boys are oing to cost me a fortune if they grow like this!!

good luck to everyone still waiting

and oushka that drips good had it with morgan!


----------



## soootired

Anna1982 said:


> I had my swine flu jab three days ago and my arms dropping off lol, dont think I would have had it while still pregnant though too untested.
> 
> Lucas's cord finally fell off today! so can finally bath him (it was infected so midwife wouldnt let us bath him)
> 
> Hes doing really well eats between 3oz and 4oz every 3 to 4 hours. just about out of everything newborn! and into 0 to 3 months
> 
> Morgans doing great well hes just moved into size 18 to 24 clothes at 1 lol
> 
> my boys are oing to cost me a fortune if they grow like this!!
> 
> good luck to everyone still waiting
> 
> and oushka that drips good had it with morgan!

Any reason why you got jab other that havin a little one?? i was wondering if i could get it after she was here but didnt think i could. Havent even received a letter yet though. Glad you are all doing well.


----------



## Seraphim

I'm still here!

Midwife had me in her diary for today instead of tomorrow, and then mum came over.

Had to figure out what the plan is if the trend continues :/
Will be off to the hospital on Thursday for monitoring... but hubby has a run of work from the 23rd (which we thought would be refreshing by that time) so it might be we opt to go the induction route on Thursday. I just can't get into thinking like that yet. 

But none of this is necessary - because she's going to come tonight right ladies!?! ;)

Caught unawares today I didn't opt for a sweep... but if it's looking like we might be considering induction on Thurs, we might ask MW to come over on Mon/Tues and try a sweep as a last ditch attempt.

It's one of my best friends birthdays tomorrow - so it would be really sweet if LO arrived for then ;)

Hope everyone else is well?


----------



## soootired

Seraphim said:


> I'm still here!
> 
> But none of this is necessary - because she's going to come tonight right ladies!?! ;)
> 
> Hope everyone else is well?

Me too, went into maternity to get bp checked earlier (woke up swollen and looking like a sumo wrestler) and didnt take a bag as i was no way staying in lol, i told them i was coming home tonight and was gona go into labour before induction tomo so i have to now.


----------



## MommaBunni

Anyone heard from DizzyMoo?! 

Soootired & Seraphim, I'm sending you :dust: in hopes LO's start coming tonight or tomorrow!!! 

(Good grief this thread is quiet and it's not quite mid-November yet! :( )


----------



## Seraphim

:hugs: soootired
Come on - we can do this!!! ;)

Dizzy has nipped off for a carvery I believe... just checked, not such good news, it revisited her a few minutes later :/

Why are we having such a hard time in here eh?
I'm tempted to go read up on the other months and see if they're getting such a grilling. Tsk!


----------



## scottishgal89

hiya girls, thought i'd join you. never posted here before.
how we all doing?
anyone getting pains or feel they're going to go soon?
i feel rubbish. want the pains from two weeks ago back!!!
xx


----------



## Oushka

Aw Seraphim... sending you loads of :dust:

Im getting funny looks from the midwives as getting 85% toco reading almost 4 in 10 and not feeling a thing! :rofl:

Baby is happy but dancing round like a mad thing...


----------



## scottishgal89

oushka...
how did u feel after your sweep?
you feel like it helped?


----------



## Oushka

scottishgal89 said:


> oushka...
> how did u feel after your sweep?
> you feel like it helped?

I felt crampy etc and then my waters started leaking so I cant honestly say if it would have helped or not - Im now being induced. Not at all what I wanted but I cant complain... baby should be here by the early hours :happydance:

logging off now.. theyre going to increase the syntocinon again so ill update via text to Blondie (if you dont mind!) as my other text buddy (purpledaisy2) is also in labour!!!
Were comparing labours by text... quite comical.

See you on the other side! :hugs:


----------



## Seraphim

(I know you're gone but...) Good luck Oush, thinking of you and purpledaisy :D


----------



## scottishgal89

good luck to both of you!!!
hope everything goes well.
cant wait to hear updates
:flower:


----------



## Rebaby

Oooh good luck ladies! :thumbup:

I have finally done my birth story Here although i think it is the longest birth story ever!!!! :wacko:

And here are a couple of pics of our gorgeous little man as promised:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/fakeplasticgirl7/Tobias/SSL23930.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/fakeplasticgirl7/Tobias/SSL24013.jpg

Labour dust to all those sparklers still (eagerly) awaiting their LO's! :hugs:


----------



## Blondie

latest update from Oushka:

"still not too painful but now in active labour! Woo! Will be checked at 10pm. Still using tens only and only at half strength...it must get worse than this?..."

Sounds like things are moving for her at last :)


----------



## scottishgal89

awww hes gorgeous hun!! congrats :flower:
hoping my little one makes an appearance soon
hope your both doing well
xxx


----------



## DizzyMoo

Evening ladies, Really sorry not been on here lately . 
I'm kinda avoiding BnB coz i'm a grump at the mo & don't wanna moan constantly, I'm just feeling so down its unreal so tonight i though " sod it " im having a glass or 3 of cider :( 

Everyone keeps asking me about a birth partner & telling me i have to have one even though i dont want one, then im being questioned why i dont want visitors at the hospital, or why i dont want visitors when i get home, oh & this one " why am i so scared of a section, im being silly " .... I'm beginning to lock myself away at home then i dont have to answer anymore effin questions. I keep having bouts of feeling really sick, dizzy & just down right crap. Went for dinner today to somewhere i love thinking it'd cheer me up but not 10 mins later i was throwing up in the loos. Carvery does NOT taste nice 2nd time round :cry:

My section is booked for tuesday morning, i've to be in hospital for 8.30am they will do a portable scan & check position. IF he is head down they will induce if not then providing no other emergency sections then i will be in tuesday morning sometime for mine. I'm finding it really hard to try explain how i feel to people, I wish they'd stop saying " you'll be ok " it really doesn't help!!

Can someone answer how you can have " pregnancy " hayfever when its frosty/icy cold outside or pissing down with rain? 

Really sorry for the moan please feel free to ignore & continue with the thread but this is why i aint hardly here. I've nothing helpful to say at the moment. 

I really hope you are all ok though & congrats to all the new sparkler babies :)


----------



## soootired

good luck oushka and purple daisy. Welcome scottish girl. Me and seraphim are havin babies tomo i have decided lol although all my pains have gone :-(
Dizzy moo was wondering where you were its quiet on here without you, the idea of a c section freaks me out to, my mum had to have one with me and bro so i am half expecting one too. And as for rants and moaning thats what this site is for isnt it? Lost my induction buddy though :-( anyone else being induced tomo?


----------



## jenny82

Glass or 3 of cider, a massive bar of chocolate, warm bed and hugs from your boy might cheer you up :)

Rebaby your boy is gorgeous!! I have wee vests with the same characters as your boy, so now all I want to do is use them, instead of having them waiting in a drawer :(


----------



## Seraphim

Dizzy, I'd be just the same. I'm peed off enough explaning things to all and sundry and I'm not facing what you are :hugs:

And without wanting to make you any worse than you already do - I'd be cacking it too.

But truth is - you might be better off sticking with us lot and staying away from everyone else :rofl:

Sooo when will we start sitting on eachothers bellies?? ;p


----------



## snugglebot

Aww dizzymoo:hug: hope us ladies can make this horrible wait better for you.


----------



## Seraphim

*NOT TO MENTION ON FACEBOOK*

Just went to the bathroom before going to bed... :happydance: lost some plug and I'm well and truly leaking - although no 'gush' yet.

Padded about to put some things in some places and now to try and sleep! :wacko:

Hubby has only told me 3 times in 40 mins that I should goto sleep ;)

My back really hurts, but that's normal for me by the end of the day :shrug:
Might be back later to update :wohoo:

(I've got Bloods on my moby, but will leave her in peace with LO... Jen1604 will prolly let you know what's going on if I can't :headspin:)

But yes, no mention on facebook - I don't want people turning up or hassling me ;)


----------



## snugglebot

:yipee: how exciting! Now you have to try REALLY hard to get some sleep (I still don't think I will be able to if it happens for me at night), but every where I read says sleep is vital in early labour.

Good luck darling!!! That all said, if you are leaking water, are you going to go to the hospital first or wait it out a bit?


----------



## jenny82

ooh yay sounds promising!! Hope this night goes well for you :yipee:


----------



## Seraphim

We're planning on a homebirth, but just sorted final bits should we need to transfer.

Going to sleep now, honest ;)

xxxxx


----------



## soootired

How is it possible to sleep its all to exciting lol. this is gona be the last chance to get a good night sleep in my own bed without a baby and i cant do it as my mind is racing. If my waters had gone there would be no way  Good luck trying to get some sleep. So jealous of home birth by the way  Hopefully i am gona be luck and get to spend some time in the birthing pool.


----------



## soootired

I Cant Sleep !!!!!!!!


----------



## Seraphim

Ok, sleep really not working.
Contractions getting quite swear-worthy.
Trying not to disturb hubby so at least one of us can be ok come morning.
Power has gone off twice with the weather - How typical is that!
Just taking some paracetemol and hot milk - what use it'll be, I dunno!!
Rang MW just incase she was 'on another call' (didn't like the idea of braving it out to later be told 'the gale force winds brought on all the babies, we're too busy, goto the hospital' ;))
How long can progressively stronger 5-10 min contractions go on for, I ask myself :shrug:


----------



## DizzyMoo

Oooooooooooooh sera stop hogging your baby!! We wanna see!!!! 
* altogether now - puuuuuuuuuuuuuuush & breaaaaath * ...

Yep i can't sleep either, Its either toss & turn for a few hours & drift off at 7 or 8 when josh wakes , or get up & see if an hour on here will tire me back out .. ( ok that sounds like im saying this site is boring lol )

My cats decided she wanted to go outside so she was pacing the bedroom, Crazy cat doesn't she realise its gail force outside!!
Kitten is currently attacking a carrier bag :dohh:

Reet i think its brew time then back to bed ... Good luck sera! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MsEmski

Ooo! Things are hotting up for you all- exciting  Hope all goes well! Serephim, put a pair of shoes with your hospital bag, that is if you've not already had LO. I ended up keeping the paramedics waiting trying to find a pair :-:

GOOD LUCK ALL!

X


----------



## jenny82

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Good luck labour dust for Seraphim and Oushka!!! Hopefully one of the ladies will be with baby by now! 

God, I'm excited for them! :happydance:


----------



## lou1979

Goodluck ladies xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## scottishgal89

hey...guess what? still here!
any update on Serephim?
when was/ is soootired's induction?
im quite excited. just wish i was joining you!!!
good luck girls :flower: maybe you've had them by now right enough.
hate not having the net in the flat
xx


----------



## Blondie

Hi ladies,

Sorry for the delay in updating on Oushka but I've been in town so not had chance to update this morning but got this text a little earlier

"Isobelle Cerys arrived at 10.55am weighing 7lb5oz. Woo! She is beautiful! We're both fine and daddy is still crying"

Well done Oushka :) :hugs: - I've seen a photo and she is beautiful but I'll let Oushka do the honours herself later or when she gets home :)

Apparently the pain did kick in overnight and she had an epidural in the end but all well and good :)


----------



## scottishgal89

thanks for update
congrats hun!!!
cant wait to see pic :)
xx


----------



## jenny82

awww thats fantastic news! such a lovely name too :D

congrats oushka!


----------



## Poppy7

Evening ladies :). Sorry for taking ages to come back and say hi. Well little Elliott is a week old today and every day I am amazed by him. Babies are such timewasters lol!!

Great to hear more Sparklers have now arrived :) I haven't had chance to read this whole thread but I will soon.

Going back to love my baby again now but I promise I will be back with photos soon.

Love and good luck wishes to you all.xx


----------



## soootired

hi all, very bored in hospital, the tv dont work either doh. Nothing happening and fed up lol. I want a baby. Not read the other threads but hope eveeyone is well.


----------



## jenny82

I had friends over and we kinda lost track of time. Am only getting to bed now :/

Was on my ball for about 6 hours this evening, to the point where my butt was sore!

Hope Seraphim is getting on well!


----------



## soootired

i am in pain woo hoo


----------



## jen1604

Just thought I would let you girls know that Seraphim had her little girl at 10.17 am yesterday :) 
I won't tell you the name/weigh etc as I'm sure Seraphim wants to do that herself but her little miss is here safe and sound!
:cloud9:


----------



## bloodbinds

Oh my god, i've missed out on soooo much!!

Can't believe Sera hasn't texted me to warn me about her labour! Lol. But *congrats* cant wait to hear from her!

Big *hugs* to dizzy - text me if and when you're feeling down hun, i enjoy bitching about stupid peoples comments - why wouldnt you be scared about a section? I would be! But i have everything crossed for you.

Great news Oushka *finally!* lol Cant wait to hear the story and see the pictures! 

Big hugs and luck to all the sparklers! Let's get these babies moving!


Quick update on me, me and Bella are both doing well, am very much in love with her. My flat looks like a baby bomb has hit it, and i keep getting visitors saying to me 'how are you coping on your own' and when i say 'fine' they look at my flat and the baby clothes that are every where and nappy bags and plates of half finished food and they nodd at me all pitingly! Lol. I'll get the hang of it eventually, she is a handful though! Lol.


Again, thinking about all of you, will try make an effort to check up on all of you - you al struggled through the journey with me, only fair i hang around to see you through yours!  Much love! xxx


----------



## RaeRae

LOL Blood I know what you mean about the baby bomb. My flat is swamped in baby stuff and I'm sure I had a carpet but I can't quite see it under all the crap.

Congratulations to all the new mummies and daddies!


----------



## Rebaby

Yayyy :happydance: congratulations sera, oushka and poppy! :thumbup:


----------



## xkirstyx

haha bloods i agree i have nowhere to sit on my sofas coz there fulls of nappies and clothes! congrats every1 whos just had their babies! xxxx


----------



## DizzyMoo

Woohoo congrats sera,poppy & oushka on your little babies !

I'm off to the single parents bit to moan about joshs dad x


----------



## jenny82

Congrats all the new babies and their mummies!!! Can't wait for pics now :D


----------



## snugglebot

Yeah for Poppy, Oushka and Seraphim!!! :dance: Can't wait to see pics!

Good luck sootired!! :)


----------



## Oushka

hey guys :flower:
apologies for the lack of grammar/bad spelling... bf'ing and only have my left hand free.

congrats to sera & poppy :happydance:

were still in hospital to establish bf, which was frustrating last night but going fantastically today, we hope to go home tomorrow.

Belle is soooo cute, such a little character already & has everyone smitten :cloud9: i am just in awe of everything atm.

:hugs:

will post properly when we get home


----------



## MommaBunni

I get to meet my little man in TWO days!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


Congrats to Tired & Seraphim & everyone else!!!! :thumbup:

I probably won't be back on again until after he's born, so everyone take it easy and give all litle ones a big squish from me!!!! :flower:


----------



## Seraphim

Wowser! :headspin:

Sorry for lack of updates and delay! On Friday at 23:34 my facebook status said "wow, serious thunder and lightening... cue power cut and imminent arrival of baby yes?" - I thought I was joking ;)

I'll write the story up proper as soon as - can't wait for the day I get to tell her about the events leading upto her arrival ;D

We went to the hospital at 6.30am, at about 8.30am I got into the pool, got some gas and air and Hazel was born at 10.17am (7lb 6oz) No stitches, home by 4pm - obviously not the planned homebirth, but it was 100% perfection.

Sooo, I hope you're going ok sweetie. Oush! *high five*

Bloods, sorry sweetie - I was labouring in the bath in a powercut in the middle of the night (didnt want to disturb you with Bella) til I was sick in it and realised it was time for plan B ;) then we were headlong into babyness.

Internet has been knocked out until now too :rofl:

Be back tomorrow guys - thanks so much for helping me get here :hugs:


----------



## soootired

just tp say i had me baby tonight


----------



## soootired

just tp say i had me baby tonight


----------



## jenny82

Ooooh so many babies this weekend. hope it went well and congrats!!!!


----------



## jem_5500

I am depseratly trying to catch up, sorry I have been MIA its crazy here! Oli not been right and still trying to work out what we need to do!! ALL these babies its fantastic congratulations and well done all of you and I will cath up properly as soon as I can xxx


----------



## Anna1982

congratulations everyone


----------



## third time

Congratulations to everyone who has had their LO's, soootired and sera - what happened to waiting for me!!!!! :rofl:

Scottishgal, I think it's me and you now who are left from that group of people who were being induced around the same date!


----------



## Blondie

Still here and still waiting - feels like everyone is having babies but me at the moment :rofl:

Had quite a few painful contractions on and off over yesterday and last night but nothing worth timing yet so just hoping things are starting to move a bit. My bowels certainly are this morning :blush:

Actually I've got a couple of self assessments to submit for clients and invoices to raise so could do with baby arriving once I have sent those at least :rofl:

Got to nip to Sainsburys aswell this morning so will have a busy day today :)


----------



## snugglebot

CONGRATS sooo tired! 

Seraphim, your labour experience, although not at home the whole time is still very impressive! I hope I can labour mostly at home and be in and out of the hospital as quickly as you were. Good job!

Good luck Blondie!!! Really hope for you this is the start of something!!!

Tomorrow is the due date of my 20 week ultrasound, but midwife held onto the 22nd, so I still have a bit yet... just reminding myself...it won't be longer than 2.5 weeks until I meet that little baby... what is 2.5 weeks in the grand scheme of a 9 month pregnancy and X number of months ttc...?? right??? :rofl:


----------



## Blondie

Still here but been throwing up and having loose bowels all day today aswell as very frequent BH but still not bothering to time them as they don't seem painful enough or seem to last long enough :rofl: - just hoping it's a sign that baby is getting ready to evacuate though - everything else seems to be evacuating my body so surely baby should be next :rofl::rofl:

DH has gone out to play a snooker match so I'm off to have a nice long bath and see if I can get comfy. :)


----------



## bloodbinds

Seraphim said:


> Wowser! :headspin:
> 
> Sorry for lack of updates and delay! On Friday at 23:34 my facebook status said "wow, serious thunder and lightening... cue power cut and imminent arrival of baby yes?" - I thought I was joking ;)
> 
> I'll write the story up proper as soon as - can't wait for the day I get to tell her about the events leading upto her arrival ;D
> 
> We went to the hospital at 6.30am, at about 8.30am I got into the pool, got some gas and air and Hazel was born at 10.17am (7lb 6oz) No stitches, home by 4pm - obviously not the planned homebirth, but it was 100% perfection.
> 
> Sooo, I hope you're going ok sweetie. Oush! *high five*
> 
> Bloods, sorry sweetie - I was labouring in the bath in a powercut in the middle of the night (didnt want to disturb you with Bella) til I was sick in it and realised it was time for plan B ;) then we were headlong into babyness.
> 
> Internet has been knocked out until now too :rofl:
> 
> Be back tomorrow guys - thanks so much for helping me get here :hugs:



I forgive you, due to you being in labour and all, lol.



Ok, come on sparklers, not long left now, and not many left either! Think labour type thoughts girls!!


My stitches are really hurting today - think they are tightening, which apprently happens. Making it very awkward to sit! Lol.
Bella had a really good night last night, giving me 7 hours sleep! (not in a row, unfortunatly, lol, but good enough!)


will be sending you all labour dust! :hugs:


----------



## jenny82

Blondie said:


> Still here but been throwing up and having loose bowels all day today aswell as very frequent BH but still not bothering to time them as they don't seem painful enough or seem to last long enough :rofl: - just hoping it's a sign that baby is getting ready to evacuate though - everything else seems to be evacuating my body so surely baby should be next :rofl::rofl:
> 
> DH has gone out to play a snooker match so I'm off to have a nice long bath and see if I can get comfy. :)

I'm trying my hardest to jinx myself by telling OH to go out, DRINK!, don't drive. I have also booked myself in for lots of lunches this week and afternoons with friends. Going to a mummy & toddler group in the morning with my friend too! 

All of this in the hope that if I plan to do stuff, baby will make an appearance and wreck it all. Heres hoping :dohh:


----------



## scottishgal89

third time said:


> Congratulations to everyone who has had their LO's, soootired and sera - what happened to waiting for me!!!!! :rofl:
> 
> Scottishgal, I think it's me and you now who are left from that group of people who were being induced around the same date!

i know!!!!!! but we'll have our little ones in a few days!:happydance:
cant believe it. i know that sounds daft but think ive been in denial:blush:
sorry i know i joined you guys really late but do u know if your having a boy or girl thirdtime?
xx


----------



## xkirstyx

omg bloods!!!! i thought u said 7hours sleep straight was gonna say thats well not fair jack only sleeps 4hours at a time lol. 

**good luck for 2moz dizzy** :hugs: 

xxx


----------



## Oushka

Congrats soootired!

Blondie - uhnd is amazing... we were so well cared for and really felt cared about... I hope things move on for you soon, actually having your baby here is sooooo amazing.
We're home now, since lunchtime - knackered tho so off to bed soon to catch 5 winks as & when.

:hugs: to all :)


----------



## Blondie

Oushka said:


> Congrats soootired!
> 
> Blondie - uhnd is amazing... we were so well cared for and really felt cared about... I hope things move on for you soon, actually having your baby here is sooooo amazing.
> We're home now, since lunchtime - knackered tho so off to bed soon to catch 5 winks as & when.
> 
> :hugs: to all :)

:hugs: Thanks for the reassurance Oushka - hopefully it won't be too much longer until I get to go there myself :)


----------



## third time

Well girls, tomorrow it's my induction date, it'll be typical that we get there and it's full or something, but hopefully it will all begin then. Am really nervous now, especially considering I've been so positive about labour all the way thorugh!!!!

Please send lots of positive labour vibes so that I get in tomorrow, thanks

Amy xxx


:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Seraphim

Lots of love to you Amy.
(Still got fingers crossed for a spooked last minute labour ;))


----------



## third time

Thanks hun, keep sending those vibes, not had any twinges at all today so think it'll go til tomorrow, just hope they've got a bed for me!!!


----------



## scottishgal89

is there a chance they wont have a bed babe?
you booked in?
xx


----------



## Blondie

Hmm just watching local news and the company I work for has announced 199 redundancies (1/3rd of workforce) - nice of my manager or someone to ring and tell me before I see it on the news :(

I know I'm pretty well protected on maternity leave and know even if I get made redundant they have to honour all my maternity pay but not sure what would happen if I took voluntary redundancy and whether I'd lose my right to the extra company maternity pay I would get - was planning on leaving anyway so tempted to apply for voluntary redundancy now - there is a 90 consultation period so most of my company maternity pay will be up by then and then my 3 month notice period would cover me until my maternity pay would have gone down to SMP so maybe I should :shrug:

No sign of any baby yet so DH and I have booked a nice restaurant for Friday night to give us something else to look forward to this week - if baby arrives before great, if not then we will have a nice last meal out together as a couple :happydance: At least it's given me something else to look forward to this week.


----------



## Mollington

Blondie said:


> Hmm just watching local news and the company I work for has announced 199 redundancies (1/3rd of workforce) - nice of my manager or someone to ring and tell me before I see it on the news :(
> 
> I know I'm pretty well protected on maternity leave and know even if I get made redundant they have to honour all my maternity pay but not sure what would happen if I took voluntary redundancy and whether I'd lose my right to the extra company maternity pay I would get - was planning on leaving anyway so tempted to apply for voluntary redundancy now - there is a 90 consultation period so most of my company maternity pay will be up by then and then my 3 month notice period would cover me until my maternity pay would have gone down to SMP so maybe I should :shrug:
> 
> No sign of any baby yet so DH and I have booked a nice restaurant for Friday night to give us something else to look forward to this week - if baby arrives before great, if not then we will have a nice last meal out together as a couple :happydance: At least it's given me something else to look forward to this week.

Hi Blondie - I know what you're going through here, the company I work for is currently going through a restructure and I have been worry about redundancy for weeks. I was told on Friday that they would be letting everyone know the outcome on Wednesday (i.e. tomorrow) which is bad timing for me as I'm going in for a c-section tomorrow. 

I told them I'll be unavailable for the rest of the week, and LUCKILY, they called me today. I still have a job - hooray!! I had come to the conclusion that it wouldn't be the end of the world if I was made redundant, but I can stop worrying and thinking about it now.

I hope everything works out for you. :hugs:


----------



## soootired

hi just a quick one to say good luck third time, i had mine hannah 24 hours after goin for inductipn. Large baby, no forceps or anything needed and no tears even with epidural lol, so tiss possible. All will go well 4 you sending possitive thoughts your way. 
Hopefully home tomo, my doc came to check i haddnt done a runner tonight lol.


----------



## snugglebot

Hey ladies, anyone able to update me about dizzymoo? 

*edit: nevermind found the thread and picture of Jaxson! Congrats dear!!!

As for me, have had stronger menstrual cramps since last night and all day today. Just had the worst painful stitch on my left lower ab while on a walk with DH. It wasn't a contraction, since it didn't go away and wasn't associated with any tightening. DH rubbed my back a bit when we returned home and I feel a bit better... pain is still there a bit. My mom thinks its gas :dohh:....


----------



## third time

Thanks soootired, will try and update!!!!


----------



## Anna1982

hey ladies

congratulations on all the births

got my fingers crossed last midwife visit today (she has kept coming till Lucas's cord has come off) hopefully he will have started to gain weight as he went down to 9lb 2oz which is normal to start withbut now he should be gaining

settleing in to being a mummy of 2, I now have a routine as to how things get done lol

starting to get ready for Christmas, writing the cards today, sorting the presents tomorrow, think I only have three left to buy now. and they will no doubt be dvds.

Also starting to look towards our holidays, we go to Florida for 2 weeks on 1st March for my 2th birthday, cant wait, it wil be Morgans 3rd trip to see mickey mouse and Lucas's first. Yes its a long flight but Morgan was so good on it last time! just got £400 left to pay.

so things are slipping into place

is everyone else geting back to normal


----------



## MsEmski

I can't believe November is flying by so quickly! A month dragged by so slowly whilst pregnant!

I'm thinking of doing a birth thread for us all- I'm pretty much up 24-7 at the moment as Oscar is going through one of these bloody growth spurts and I've got two faulty boobs & am permanently hooked up to the breast pump...

In fact, I'll search to make sure there isn't one and then I'll crack on with it! If you have any figures (weights etc) to add, pm me and I'll add them.

Happy babies & speedy labours to you all!

x


----------



## jenny82

i'm nearly there...really, really hope my day arrives soon :(

Don't feel so well this morning, was up loads during the night to pee and finally decided to get up, only to find the dog had been sick a Lot during the night, which needed cleaned up. he's now whining at me to take him out for a walk, but i just don't feel up to it at the mo. 

Wish the next two weeks were over now!!!


----------



## Seraphim

Hey all :)

Blondie - that does stink :( I'd wondered would I still get remembered for the xmas party etc... they surprised me actually, but things like communication really matter at a time like this. I hope it works out for you hon - ring ACAS to find out where you stand on VR etc.

Soootired, well done hon :D

Third time, and scottishgal, thinking of you both :hugs:

I'm still feeling like wonder woman ;) Got some sleep last night which was heaven. She still fed hourly, but i got to put her down and us both have a rest inbetween :D

I feel so blessed to be having this time/experience, and its exciting to know you all get to do it too :happydance:

Very grateful to all you ladies for your support over the pregnancy :flower: Can't wait til we're all over the other side x


----------



## Blondie

Still here, still waiting - though I did have the best nights sleep in ages last night so hopefully it was natures way of making sure I'm well rested before labour begins *wishful thinking*

Shows I can't be too concerned about redundancy as I slept so well like a load was off my mind. I don't particularly want to go back to that job when maternity leave ends anyway so this could be a blessing in disguise :) I have a small accountancy business I run by myself and have a handful of clients so if I can build that up enough then I may be able to work from home with my own business when maternity leave ends rather than return to a job I hated and still benefit from redundancy payment - maybe this is just the boost I need :) Got to be positive :) Also the job involved about 40% of my time working in Rio de Janeiro which isn't going to be exactly practical with a baby anyway is it? :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## jenny82

Seraphim said:


> Hey all :)
> 
> Blondie - that does stink :( I'd wondered would I still get remembered for the xmas party etc... they surprised me actually, but things like communication really matter at a time like this. I hope it works out for you hon - ring ACAS to find out where you stand on VR etc.
> 
> Soootired, well done hon :D
> 
> Third time, and scottishgal, thinking of you both :hugs:
> 
> I'm still feeling like wonder woman ;) Got some sleep last night which was heaven. She still fed hourly, but i got to put her down and us both have a rest inbetween :D
> 
> I feel so blessed to be having this time/experience, and its exciting to know you all get to do it too :happydance:
> 
> Very grateful to all you ladies for your support over the pregnancy :flower: Can't wait til we're all over the other side x

Really happy to hear its all going so well! Nice profile picture too :happydance:


----------



## bloodbinds

MsEmski said:


> I can't believe November is flying by so quickly! A month dragged by so slowly whilst pregnant!
> 
> I'm thinking of doing a birth thread for us all- I'm pretty much up 24-7 at the moment as Oscar is going through one of these bloody growth spurts and I've got two faulty boobs & am permanently hooked up to the breast pump...
> 
> In fact, I'll search to make sure there isn't one and then I'll crack on with it! If you have any figures (weights etc) to add, pm me and I'll add them.
> 
> Happy babies & speedy labours to you all!
> 
> x

We already have one, it's around here somewhere! DizzyMoo updates it but she'll be at the hospital for a few days.


----------



## snugglebot

bloodbinds said:


> MsEmski said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe November is flying by so quickly! A month dragged by so slowly whilst pregnant!
> 
> I'm thinking of doing a birth thread for us all- I'm pretty much up 24-7 at the moment as Oscar is going through one of these bloody growth spurts and I've got two faulty boobs & am permanently hooked up to the breast pump...
> 
> In fact, I'll search to make sure there isn't one and then I'll crack on with it! If you have any figures (weights etc) to add, pm me and I'll add them.
> 
> Happy babies & speedy labours to you all!
> 
> x
> 
> We already have one, it's around here somewhere! DizzyMoo updates it but she'll be at the hospital for a few days.Click to expand...

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/181219-official-november-sparklers-thread.html - here it is... Dizzymoo took it on because she was supposed to be one of the last ladies in the month :) I wonder if the admins can hand over edit power for the first post or not. I expect Dizzy is gonna be busy with Jaxon... we should almost get a December Star to be our admin :rofl:


----------



## scottishgal89

guys im so terrified! my bellys doin backflips!
dunno how im meant to sleep tonight. feel all emotional.
xx


----------



## snugglebot

:hugs: The end is near and it will be a happy ending!!! what are you most scared about?


----------



## scottishgal89

its just the fact its happenin at a set time. and i dunno what to expect or whats gonna happen. i know labours usually unexpected but the midwifes said im really ripe and ready its just my body isnt doin it. 2/3cm dilated and been gettin contractions that i cant feel. so im scared it comes on too quick and i panic or cant handle it. sorry if i sound really stupid!
xx


----------



## snugglebot

You don't sound stupid. I have had my moments of panic while thinking about labour too.

Remember though panic can make it worse so concentrate on things that make you feel better about labour.

These ones calm me down a bit:

The fact that 30,000 women a day go into labour around the world. 
Our body is doing something it knows how to do. 
The pain might not be fun, but pain isn't because something bad is happening. I am not going to be suffering an injury, rather my baby is coming out :)

The best book/advice I have found so far that has made me feel WAY more confident about labour is Ina May's guide to childbirth. There are a few websites that have excerpts on there of her advice. The big one is to relax the sphincters. Look up "Sphincter Law" and childbirth and you should be able to get the gist. Nearly all my friends who went completely natural said this book is what got them through it.


----------



## MommaBunni

:baby::baby::baby: Had my baby yesterday! :baby::baby::baby:

Cole Francis K.
Born via c-section on 11-17-2009 @ 11:03a.m.
Weighing 9lbs 2 oz & 22 inches long!

Baby & mommy are doing very well, hope to be discharged a day earlier than expected! :happydance:

Hope you girlies are doing well! :hugs:

Will post a birth story when I get out of hospital!


----------



## snugglebot

Congratulations momma!!


----------



## scottishgal89

snugglebot said:


> You don't sound stupid. I have had my moments of panic while thinking about labour too.
> 
> Remember though panic can make it worse so concentrate on things that make you feel better about labour.
> 
> These ones calm me down a bit:
> 
> The fact that 30,000 women a day go into labour around the world.
> Our body is doing something it knows how to do.
> The pain might not be fun, but pain isn't because something bad is happening. I am not going to be suffering an injury, rather my baby is coming out :)
> 
> The best book/advice I have found so far that has made me feel WAY more confident about labour is Ina May's guide to childbirth. There are a few websites that have excerpts on there of her advice. The big one is to relax the sphincters. Look up "Sphincter Law" and childbirth and you should be able to get the gist. Nearly all my friends who went completely natural said this book is what got them through it.

thanks so much for that advice!! its just nerves but its scary. all emotional and stuff. its hard with family and fob problems too. im losing the plot.

but just to say bye for now. i will update threw xkirstyx when shes not too busy with little jack. and i'll be back on here when im a mummy. :cry: gonna set myself off again. hopefully i'll be okay.

thanks for your support on here. :hugs:
xxxxxxx


----------



## scottishgal89

congrats mommabunni :hugs:


----------



## bloodbinds

Congrats Mommabunni!!!! Can't wait to see the birth story and see pics!! :-D xx


----------



## xkirstyx

congrats momma!

wee update on scottishgal she was having contractions last night that were every 3min apart but stopped so went in for her induction at 8.30 this morning to be told they are understaffed and might not be seen tell lunch time! shes been put in the waiting room so isnt even in the ward!


----------



## Seraphim

Congrats Momma!!!

Thinking of you Scottishgal :hugs:

News here: I collected and froze my first cube of boobie juice! (from leakage :rofl:) And Hazel is spacing out her night feeds :happydance:


----------



## Abigailly

Did ScottishGal text into Real radio this morning? About it been man's day?:blush: I'll try remember to ask her next time she's on.:haha:

Good luck to her today though!


----------



## xkirstyx

Abigailly said:


> Did ScottishGal text into Real radio this morning? About it been man's day?:blush: I'll try remember to ask her next time she's on.:haha:
> 
> Good luck to her today though!

lol haha i dunno ill txt her just now and ask! x


----------



## xkirstyx

xkirstyx said:


> Abigailly said:
> 
> 
> Did ScottishGal text into Real radio this morning? About it been man's day?:blush: I'll try remember to ask her next time she's on.:haha:
> 
> Good luck to her today though!
> 
> lol haha i dunno ill txt her just now and ask! xClick to expand...

she just txt back saying no wasnt her shes no a clue what im talking about lol. x


----------



## jenny82

I'm thinking of you scottishgal - hope it all kicks off today!!!

I've become very despondant (is that the right word?) this week. It doesn't help that my friend phones me for daily updates and my mum freaks out and phones my OH at work if I don't answer my mobile phone. Nothing is happening people....nothing is likely to happen!!!! I can't even be bothered to get out of bed today :/

Also, if my mum phones me up tell me about one more baby that has arrived, who was due after me, I will throttle her!


----------



## Blondie

Still here, still waiting, no sign of any impending baby :wacko:

The waiting is finally driving me insane :wacko:


----------



## xkirstyx

update on scottishgal-she finally got a bed at 2.30 but shes still waiting to get examined! hope she gets seen soon! x


----------



## snugglebot

ah Blondie and Jenny, I feel your pain. I have to update my FB status EVERY morning and respond to every email otherwise I get a ton of phone calls...and I still get a few even with those things. 

But I guess they are just excited for us. I just hate the small talk that preludes the question about the baby, because I know exactly why they are calling when they do call. Ah well....


----------



## Seraphim

Bless you guys.
At least I didn't get this business until my due date.

I just leaked 2oz of milk in 2 hours. I'm starting to think I'm a cow :rofl:

If this carries on I'll have to look into donating!


----------



## snugglebot

Seraphim said:


> Bless you guys.
> At least I didn't get this business until my due date.
> 
> I just leaked 2oz of milk in 2 hours. I'm starting to think I'm a cow :rofl:
> 
> If this carries on I'll have to look into donating!

:rofl: I have to admit, the boob leaking is the thing I am dreading most about post pregnancy...bring on soreness and stitches....wet t-shirts and huge gazongas...ugh...


----------



## Oushka

Congratulations to all of the Novemeber Sparklers who made an appearance this week!

We've just had the best and worst time of it. Isobelle is doing great now we've cracked the BF, only had one bad night so far and we're all truely madly deeply in love :cloud9:

I had some retained bits & bobs so havnt had the best week, in & out of hospital and feeling generally pants so havnt had time to get on here... will hopefully have time to read thru all of the updates etc later today but thought Id better return from AWOL.

Blondie! Only 2 days to go! :happydance:
If you're still here early next week we could meet up somewhere for coffee & Ill let you sniff my baby :rofl: - my SiL *swears* it helps bring on labour... 
She smells lush too tho!

Love & :hugs: to all and Ill catch up later today xxx


----------



## dom

Hello all, 

just to let you know that Gabriella arrived on 26th October weighing 8lb3oz. I had my first contraction at 8.30am and pushed her out at 11.53am with no pain relief and needing no stitches - I screamed the place down and it hurt like hell, but I did it !!!! :) 

I havent been online since I had her, we moved house the Saturday and Sunday as we had her on the Monday, and we've only just got the net back yesterday. Ill have a good read and catch up with what everyone's been up to....

Hope you're all well xxxx


----------



## Blondie

Still here and still waiting :wacko: - think I have resigned myself to this baby being in here for the long haul now so started making loads of plans for next 2 weeks in order to keep my mind of it :) Reckon I'll end up being a December mummy now rather than a November Sparkler but hopefully you ladies will still make me welcome :)

Oushka - have texted you back about meeting for a coffee next week, would love to :hugs:


----------



## chrissie33

Hey girls, massive congrats to all the new sparkler mummies! Cannot believe Katie has been here for 2 weeks already! What ever did I do with my time before she arrived....lol.
Hope you are all settling in well. And massive amounts of luck to all sparklers waiting to arrive :)


----------



## snugglebot

Blondie...you and I need to have a stern talking to our babies. We are much too committed to the November sparklers to have our babies make us go into december :rofl: Maybe we should threaten to name them after one of santa's reindeer or something if they make us wait!! :rofl:


----------



## jenny82

This thread has gone all quiet as we approach the end of the month!!!

I had some pains the last few days...but today, nothing! Oh well, I still have a few things that need done before baby so I should concentrate on that the next few days.

Who is all left of us?!


----------



## bailey98

Im here, i don't really post much on the sparklers thread but pop on everyday to see how everyone is doing!
I had my 2nd sweep on tuesday, mw said i was 2cm dialated and i had my show at the same time! I really did think i would give birth this week but im still here waiting and i've now got to the point i think sod it baby will come when its ready. Anyone else starting to feel like that? xx


----------



## snugglebot

I'm still here...suffering from the worst insomnia and as a result pre-baby blues I have ever experienced! Ugh.


----------



## jenny82

I definitely have pre-baby blues. Poor OH, I've been crying at the drop of a hat this week :/


----------



## snugglebot

I just about started crying while watching the santa clause parade tonight!!! :rofl: ...:dohh:


----------



## Anna1982

hiya ladies

well I think this is it for me on here for a while apart from on the sale board

I just dont have enought house in the day,

Its been really great experiance all this through my pregnancy though and I will miss you girls

anna


----------



## mun to 3 kids

im still here aswell xx


----------



## staycutee

i cant believe iim still waiting!!


----------



## bailey98

missmurder said:


> i cant believe iim still waiting!!

Has your mw offered you a sweep yet or a day to be induced? Hope its not to long for you, im cracking up and im not due until friday! xx


----------



## snugglebot

Today I am celebrating 40 weeks preggers! No baby. Have been pretty blue about it for the past few days, but vow to celebrate a healthy pregnancy so far, at least celebrate for one day :yipee:

That said, midwife appointment tomorrow. She hasn't yet done a single internal or checked my cervix yet. I am thinking about asking her to see if there is any progress or not. Although, maybe I shouldn't because if there isn't that might make me more depressed.... I don't want a sweep or anything just yet so not sure if there is value... thoughts? 

Will give it one more week before I look into more serious forms of induction.


----------



## snugglebot

Anna1982 said:


> hiya ladies
> 
> well I think this is it for me on here for a while apart from on the sale board
> 
> I just dont have enought house in the day,
> 
> Its been really great experiance all this through my pregnancy though and I will miss you girls
> 
> anna

Good luck Anna on your parenting adventure!!! :)


----------



## staycutee

bailey98 said:


> missmurder said:
> 
> 
> i cant believe iim still waiting!!
> 
> Has your mw offered you a sweep yet or a day to be induced? Hope its not to long for you, im cracking up and im not due until friday! xxClick to expand...

nope but im seeing her tomorrow morning :) thanks, hope your LO comes on time xx


----------



## Blondie

Still here and still waiting....

Been getting lots of BH over last couple of days and I'm feeling really really light headed today for some reason

Happy Due Date To Me :)


----------



## staycutee

none of us will be having scorpio babies then haha.


----------



## Seraphim

Snuggle, I didn't have an internal until 7 days OD when I was in labour and 8cm ;)

If I hadn't gone into labour I had opted just for monitoring from 12 days OD (although they would have induced then if I'd wanted)

Hope that helps xx


----------



## xkirstyx

hey girls just popped pver to send you loads of labour dust. hope your babies dont keep you waiting much longer! xxxx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## snugglebot

Thanks Seraphim. I think I might take that approach. I hate internals and really I don't think it will help with much. 

Sadly my mom had hoped to leave this coming friday, but I don't want to induce because of that. She can stay longer if she really wants to, so we will just keep waiting. Hope I don't go too much longer. My brother arrives next Sunday...kind of hope baby is here by then because neither he nor I want him at the birth and he is only here for a few days and obviously is not here to see me waddle but rather swaddle :) Again though not enough for me to want induction. I will only consider it if baby is showing signs of distress.


----------



## jenny82

snugglebot said:


> Thanks Seraphim. I think I might take that approach. I hate internals and really I don't think it will help with much.
> 
> Sadly my mom had hoped to leave this coming friday, but I don't want to induce because of that. She can stay longer if she really wants to, so we will just keep waiting. Hope I don't go too much longer. My brother arrives next Sunday...kind of hope baby is here by then because neither he nor I want him at the birth and he is only here for a few days and obviously is not here to see me *waddle but rather swaddle* :) Again though not enough for me to want induction. I will only consider it if baby is showing signs of distress.

LOL - thats a really good phrase :D 

I'm the same. My dad is arriving in less than 2 weeks, so baby needs to make an arrival before then!! :growlmad:

I can't beleive its Monday again tomorrow - another week of waiting...


----------



## KaeRit21

i know how you feel...ive got another midwife app a week tomorrow and thats when she'l sweep me...im praying bubs gets here before then

come on babies...GET OOT!!! :)

:dust: :dust: :dust:

please?


xxx


----------



## seche

Glad to know that I am not the only November mother feeling like this. I just have to be patient. I have shown any sign of labour, no bloody show, no leaking waters...nothing. I am 40 weeks.

Already took one month of maternity leave and in my country we are just given three, so I am concerned that my time is ticking away.

Let's all keep our fingers crossed that our babies come soon!


----------



## Szaffi

I'm also officially overdue as of today :cry: It is so nerve-wrecking. No signs of anything happening either. LO is very quiet, I hope that means that she's on her way out soon now.


----------



## Blondie

Baby is officially late late late - does it not know how much it's mother HATES lateness - I am so going to hold this one over it's head for the next 18 years! :rofl:

Oh well looks like we are back in the 2WW symptom spotting again :wacko: 

I wouldn't mind so much if I didn't feel so bloody uncomfortable - long gone are the shopping trips etc to keep me occupied - all I want to do is curl up on the sofa and tick off the hours :( Christmas shopping will have to wait until post baby now which will be interesting with DH at work and a newborn baby :thumbup:


----------



## bloodbinds

For all the woman who have no signs of labour, i had none either, then one morning i woke up to my waters breaking all over the bed!! So don't worry if you have no labour symptoms, it may just randomly happen!

Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## snugglebot

ah bloodblinds bless you!! :yipee:


----------



## jenny82

I am soo tired today...like more tired than I have ever been. I have been dozing on and off on the sofa all day and was finding it hard to even keep my head up at times! Maybe I should up my iron dosage a bit?

Potentially another three weeks of this...woo...hoo! At least my laundry is up to date!


----------



## scottishgal89

hiya girls.
just popping in to say hiya and thanks for the messages you've left and thanks kirsty for keepin everyone updated.
still cant believe im a mummy. i love it!!!!! sophie is amazing. cant stop staring at her.
still sore but hopefully feel a bit better soon.
il try and get back on at some point.
thinkin of you all!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## scc

Hi everyone,

Sorry I haven't posted in a while, though I've been reading everyone else's posts. I just wanted to update everyone and let you know that our daughter Isabella Sarah was born on November 13 (three days overdue). I went into labor three days before, but did not progress beyond early labor. My contractions kept coming ten minutes apart and were quite painful but never got any closer than that. On day four, I finally went to see my doctor and begged her to do something, and she decided to induce. I was admitted to the hospital that evening and asked for an epidural (at this point, I had been in pain for days and have not slept at all). Even with the pitocin, though, labor did not really progress as they expected it to. In addition, the baby's heart rate was erratic (it either decreased with each contraction, or was far too fast). By Friday morning, I had developed a fever, so my doctor decided to do a C section because she was worried about an infection. The surgery was quick, and Isabella was born within minutes with the cord wrapped once around her neck and once around her body, but otherwise perfectly healthy. She weighed in at 8 lbs 4 oz, measuring 20 inches. Because of my fever during labor she had to spend 48 hours in the NICU and we were both treated with antibiotics. 
We have been home now for almost a week and taking care of her has been overwhelming at times, but we are getting the hang of it. 
I hope everyone else is doing well and good luck to those still waiting!

Stela


----------



## chrissie33

Massive congrats Stela, lovely to hear of her arrival. Seems to be lots of little girls around here :)

I am sending you all lots of labour dust girls, I hope your babies do not keep you waiting too much longer. Dont be disheartened if the midwife tells you there is no movement as my cervix was posterior and closed when my waters started leaking and the following day with only a few contractions, I was 3cm dilated and Katie arrived that night. You can have quick progression without even knowing it.

Good luck :)


----------



## third time

hey guys, sorry I haven't posted, will try to give more detail later.
Have posted a short thread with brief details of what happened.

Amy xxx


----------



## Blondie

Still here and waiting - think I had a bloody show this morning but no signs that this one is wanting to escape yet :( I feel like I'm the only November Sparkler still hanging on as all you chatty ones are off having babies or playing with your babies nowadays :cry:


----------



## jenny82

Pfft I'm still here. I expect to be a December sparkler now :/

Just ate a whole pineapple...feel kinda sick now!


----------



## KaeRit21

yep im still here too...i dont know how much more bouncing or curry eating i can do :(

im beginning to think im not actually having a baby and im just going to be preg forever

xxx


----------



## jenny82

I was chatting on facebook to a cousin this evening and she told me to go to a health shop on the other side of my town and ask for a 'magic powder'. She doesn't know what it was, but she was given it at 40 weeks and went into labour 2 days later!

I'm a bit skeptical, especially as she can't remember what it was!!! I'll give it until the weekend and see how desperate I get :)

Gonna re-arrange my kitchen cupboards tomorrow for some excitement, and try to stop over-stuffing them in no particular order as the whole place is a frickin mess lol!


----------



## snugglebot

I'm still here too!!! :rofl: I had periodic tummy pains last night and was waking up from them...baby was going bonkers after each one ended....but I think it was just gas! I had a BM this morning (regular TMI!) and felt better:dohh: Been fine all day, not much new....


----------



## snugglebot

KaeRit21 said:


> yep im still here too...i dont know how much more bouncing or curry eating i can do :(
> 
> im beginning to think im not actually having a baby and im just going to be preg forever
> 
> xxx

yup. that's it...we are destined to carry these babies inside forever..:rofl:.soon they will be as tall as us ... :dohh:


----------



## bailey98

Well i had a sweep today, also had a curry to give it an extra boost but nothing as yet!Think i'll also end up with a december baby. xx


----------



## snugglebot

Blondie, you were due on the 22nd too right?....


----------



## Blondie

snugglebot said:


> Blondie, you were due on the 22nd too right?....

Yep 22nd and still no signs apart from irregular mild contractions - will see what midwife says this afternoon...


----------



## Oushka

Morning all, just stopping by to say hello :)

Sending loads of labour :dust: to Blondie & all overdue... 

Isobelle is amazing and we're soooo in love with her - I seem to have become the soppiest person alive... :blush: Im working on my birth story but we've been so busy & out & about that I just dont seem to find the time.
Hubbie goes back to work on friday :( so Ill be back online more then as I certainly wont be out all day alone!

xxx


----------



## Seraphim

Geeez ladies - give yourselves a break!! :hugs:
Starting to get down before your due date will only drag it out.

Blondie don't worry hon, be done soon :hugs:

Oushka you better not disappear! Isobelle and Hazel are birthday buddies :D

Monday and Tuesday were 'single-parent' days, ye gods.
Hazel is a gem, but I was thoroughly pooped! Should have stayed at home in PJs or something more relaxing... but just keep wanting to pack every last thing into every day.

Feeding is going really well, and today I've got her in her sling... she seems to approve ;)


----------



## snugglebot

Blondie, I haven't had any contractions or anything to get excited about. But I suppose that is better than lots of prelabour with no result.

Midwife offered an internal on Monday (I was 1 day over) but I decided against since I didn't want to know in case I wasn't dilated or anything. That said, my next appointment isn't until next monday. But it will be at the hospital where they will do 20 minutes of fetal monitor just because. She said she can do a sweep then. 

I wasn't sure I wanted to do it, but as each day passes, I am becoming more open to it... I think I will try a sweep in hopes to avoid a formal induction.

If the sweep doesn't work, then I have an ultrasound planned a few days later next week to make sure fluid levels are ok...and then they will probably schedule the induction.


----------



## snugglebot

Seraphim said:


> Feeding is going really well, and today I've got her in her sling... she seems to approve ;)


Sounds like you are doing a marvellous job Seraphim! :thumbup:

Oushka - I am glad to hear things are going so well for you too! Good job!


----------



## Blondie

Well just back from midwife and feeling pretty shite really :cry: - I won't get a sweep until next weeks hospital appointment when I am 10 days overdue and then I'll probably be induced some time between then and the Saturday night depending on how busy they are. Think I've just resigned myself to not having this baby until about 6th December now :cry: - I was really wanting it out and for me to be feeling a bit more settled before christmas and visitors arriving but looks like that's not going to happen now and I'll be dealing with recovery from labour / c-section whilst trying to organise all christmas stuff and having to cope with visiting family - shite shite shite :cry: :cry:

According to midwife baby seems very chilled out in there but she didn't even write how far engaged I was or babies heartbeat etc in my notes so not got a clue how far I have progressed in the last 2 weeks at all either. 

Think I'm just going to go to bed as I'm miserable and fed up now :cry:


----------



## HappyBump75

Blondie said:


> Well just back from midwife and feeling pretty shite really :cry: - I won't get a sweep until next weeks hospital appointment when I am 10 days overdue and then I'll probably be induced some time between then and the Saturday night depending on how busy they are. Think I've just resigned myself to not having this baby until about 6th December now :cry: - I was really wanting it out and for me to be feeling a bit more settled before christmas and visitors arriving but looks like that's not going to happen now and I'll be dealing with recovery from labour / c-section whilst trying to organise all christmas stuff and having to cope with visiting family - shite shite shite :cry: :cry:
> 
> According to midwife baby seems very chilled out in there but she didn't even write how far engaged I was or babies heartbeat etc in my notes so not got a clue how far I have progressed in the last 2 weeks at all either.
> 
> Think I'm just going to go to bed as I'm miserable and fed up now :cry:


blondie i feel your pain. i have been told i wont get an induction til 7th dec possibly the 10th. i was so upset last night i cried 
:cry:


----------



## snugglebot

:hug: So sorry ladies. That said, December 6th is a looooong ways away ... it only takes a moment before labour could kick in. Also, remember induction has risks so it is better to "wait and see" if your body can do it by itself, unless there are medical reasons... unfortunately convenience doesn't have any benefits that outweight the risks of an induction.

I don't mind the idea of a december baby - don't get me wrong, I am sick of carrying this belly around but december is such a beautiful month full of christmas cheer and a baby to kick it off might be a nice way to start! :) There are TONS of november babies in my family, so I don't mind baby being the first december one :D


----------



## Blondie

Well still here and just resigned myself to waiting until December 6th now so just going to get on with it and stop whining :)

Can't even be bothered with RLT and Clary Sage baths anymore as just don't think they are going to make a difference - this baby is only going to come when somebody forcibly evicts it :rofl: - someone send in the bailiffs please :)


----------



## snugglebot

:rofl: After they hit up your "house" to get baby, send them over to mine :rofl:


----------



## HappyBump75

then mine


----------



## snugglebot

Do you find it strange that all three of us were due on the 22nd?? It is cursed date I say!


----------



## Rebaby

Big hugs and labour dust to all those still waiting :hugs:

I was thinking we should set up a sparkler mummy thread over in baby club so we can all be reunited once everyone's LO's have made an appearance and keep up to date with what is going on with each other...what does everyone think?


----------



## staycutee

sounds like a good idea :D x


----------



## Blondie

snugglebot said:


> Do you find it strange that all three of us were due on the 22nd?? It is cursed date I say!

Definitely a cursed date - I know Tori is still waiting aswell and she was due the 22nd :wacko:

It really doesn't even feel like I'm pregnant at all today, no aches, no twinges, no anything :wacko:


----------



## soootired

good idea about the november babies thread, i miss everyone lol. although there seems very little time in the day to be on the web and my darn baby monitor stops my wireless connection (we sleep in the same room as baby but the monitor has infared so i casn see her in the dark  see you all in the baby section soon


----------



## snugglebot

Good idea Rebaby! Especially for us stranglers because I have to admit it would be nice to have someone to announce the birth to :rofl: There won't be anyone left here by the time the last of us have our babies :dohh:


----------



## snugglebot

Blondie said:


> It really doesn't even feel like I'm pregnant at all today, no aches, no twinges, no anything :wacko:

OMG. That is exactly how I felt this morning. I started BAWLING when I looked at my pantiliner and still no show (there was potential yesterday when I had some EWCM first thing in the morning- but nothing the rest of the day nor this morning) 

I think sleep deprivation caught up with me. But I hate waking up not feeling pregnant or anything new...*sigh*. Ah well. I have to remind myself that there were soooo many days I wished away in this pregnancy wishing I didn't feel pregnant and here I am wanting pain and discomfort! :rofl: 

What fickle beings we are!!! :wacko:


----------



## HappyBump75

Blondie said:


> snugglebot said:
> 
> 
> Do you find it strange that all three of us were due on the 22nd?? It is cursed date I say!
> 
> Definitely a cursed date - I know Tori is still waiting aswell and she was due the 22nd :wacko:
> 
> It really doesn't even feel like I'm pregnant at all today, no aches, no twinges, no anything :wacko:Click to expand...

***** changes due date to 21st Nov ******** :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## snugglebot

HappyBump75 said:


> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snugglebot said:
> 
> 
> Do you find it strange that all three of us were due on the 22nd?? It is cursed date I say!
> 
> Definitely a cursed date - I know Tori is still waiting aswell and she was due the 22nd :wacko:
> 
> It really doesn't even feel like I'm pregnant at all today, no aches, no twinges, no anything :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> ***** changes due date to 21st Nov ******** :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: I had originally gone by my U/S due date because it gave me the 17th (DH's birthday) but since the mw wouldn't' change her date (22nd), I had to resign myself to that date...:grr: should have stayed with the 17th :haha:


----------



## polaris

Rebaby said:


> Big hugs and labour dust to all those still waiting :hugs:
> 
> I was thinking we should set up a sparkler mummy thread over in baby club so we can all be reunited once everyone's LO's have made an appearance and keep up to date with what is going on with each other...what does everyone think?

That's a great idea - I was thinking the same myself. I miss everyone - and we will all have babies of about the same age so it will be nice to keep up with how everyone is doing.


----------



## xkirstyx

i was thinking that aswell rebaby! i miss chatting to everyone! xxx


----------



## Seraphim

xkirstyx said:


> i was thinking that aswell rebaby! i miss chatting to everyone! xxx

Me too.


----------



## MommaBunni

Seraphim said:


> xkirstyx said:
> 
> 
> i was thinking that aswell rebaby! i miss chatting to everyone! xxx
> 
> Me too.Click to expand...

I agree! And :dust: to those still waiting!


----------



## Blondie

Still here and still waiting - would love to see a November Mummies thread but somehow I think I'll be a December mummy now :rofl:


----------



## Rebaby

Okay here we are: sparkler mums and babies thread

A thread for ALL the sparkler mummies- even those who ended up as october bumpkins or december stars!!! ;)


----------



## chrissie33

Ooh well done rebaby! Fantastic idea :)

Girls, for those of you still waiting, sending lots of labour :dust: over to you and hopefully the babies will decide this weekend is the time to arrive xx


----------



## polaris

Rebaby said:


> Okay here we are: sparkler mums and babies thread
> 
> A thread for ALL the sparkler mummies- even those who ended up as october bumpkins or december stars!!! ;)

Brilliant - that's fantastic! Yes I still think of myself as a November sparkler mummy, even though Thomas was born in October, LOL!


----------



## snugglebot

Hey Nov 22nders - :rofl: - how are you doing today?

I have the worst stomach this morning. I had very loose BM this morning and now the worst tummy cramps. Not sure if it is something I ate or something I can get excited about. I guess time will only tell...

Does anyone else feel like this 2ww for baby just like the 2ww while ttc? :dohh:


----------



## Blondie

This 22nder is still here - know what you mean about bowel motions snugglebot, I seem to have spent all day sat on the loo today :rofl: getting the odd cramp but nothing worth writing home about :)

I think I'll be the last 22nder to go at this rate :)

Look forward to joining the Sparkler Mums thread even though it looks like I'm going to have more of a Star than a Sparkler at this rate :)


----------



## HappyBump75

Hey snugglebot

Been felling the same all day...spooky! think we will give birth at the same time. 

Bad period pain all day and a few pains that have made me stop what im doing!!!!


TONIGHT COULD BE OUR NIGHT 

xxx


----------



## HappyBump75

Is it just us 3 left now blonndie?


----------



## tori_cottier

I'm still here (meant to be the 22nd) and my Labour started last night with contraction 3/5 min apart but they have steady back yo 7 min apart fx they stay there and increase. 

strange how us 22nd(ers) are starting to get some where all together 

FX to everyone


----------



## HappyBump75

hahaha.....maybe we will all go in together...labour dust to us all.


----------



## mun to 3 kids

im still here, due tomorrow xx


----------



## snugglebot

HappyBump75 said:


> hahaha.....maybe we will all go in together...labour dust to us all.

:rofl: I can just see it. All around the world, we will be screaming at the same time...people telling us to push 

Unfortunately I don't have any contractions. Just bad stomach syndrome.... eating pineapple now...not sure if that is wise but hey if I can empty out my bowels hopefully baby will follow :)


----------



## jenny82

hey girls - am only home today and had to come online to get some quick winding advice as I was severely stressing out earlier. Culann wouldn't stop crying and OH's dad, partner, brother and sister decided to 'pop in' and it all got a bit too much :(

I've had major BF-ing issues as well, but think I can express. I just don't know if I will be able to express solely as OH doesn't have the paternity leave off that he thought he did and I don't know if I'll be able to look after baby, house and express all on my own by Sunday - everything is still very overwhelming..

If its any help to any November sparklers out there, eating pineapple definitely was the way to go for me. I ate a whole pineapple on Tuesday evening, had a show and then went into labour at 1am Wednesday morning. Very surreal - I'll do up a birth story sometime soon when I get more time on my hands!

Here is some labour dust for those babies still with their mummies! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## bailey98

Due today and still here, thinking now i should have just gone in at 39 weeks when they offered, oh well lets hope its not long for any of us.


----------



## snugglebot

Bailey, happy due date :dance: - ha ha although if you are like me, it isn't happy until baby arrives.

Jenny, make sure you join the new mommies thread. I bet the rest of the sparkler mommies are going to give you lots of support. Your story sounds very similar to many friends of mine. Breastfeeding is not easy and it is unfortunate that nurses and doctors don't tell you that beforehand. There are so many mommies that feel so guilty that it doesn't come easy, not knowing there are millions of moms who have experienced the same. I know this probably doesn't help you right now, but all my mommy friends who struggled hard core with BF (including the need to express and adding formula as necessary - they were totally exhausted with the extra work and the emotional toll), but they are now successfully feeding their babies....it took about a month or so, although that probably seems like forever for you right now

:hug: Hope things start to get better. Go see the dr or see a lactation consultant if you need to sweety. When you are dealing with family stress and BF stress post partum depression can quickly being a reality as well so ask your OH to keep an eye on that for you too ok because you probably won't be able to tell the difference between baby blues and post partum. 

Do you have any pics to share with us of your little miracle? :hug:


----------



## jenny82

Midwife is calling in tomorrow so have a load of questions already written down, ready to bombard her with! I was so prepared with pregnancy that I almost forgot to prepare for a newborn!

Stuck a few pics up on facebook - can you see the album?

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=139679&id=546502076&saved#/album.php?aid=139679&id=546502076


----------



## snugglebot

He is gorgeous!!!! Tears in my eyes!


----------



## bailey98

Thanks snugglebot, another day closer to meeting my lo i guess, whenever that might be.
I hope you and the other 22nders are not waiting to much longer, maybe they are all waiting for the weekend, fingers crossed for you all. xx


----------



## snugglebot

:cry: my mom is leaving Wed with or without the arrival of my LO... :cry: So much for having her help me figure out what to do with a newborn. I am beyond scared and sad now.

The biggest challenge is now to avoid having this influence my medical/induction decisions next week....


----------



## polaris

snugglebot said:


> :cry: my mom is leaving Wed with or without the arrival of my LO... :cry: So much for having her help me figure out what to do with a newborn. I am beyond scared and sad now.
> 
> The biggest challenge is now to avoid having this influence my medical/induction decisions next week....

Aw that's a shame, sorry that you are still waiting. Hope LO decides to put in an appearance before Wednesday. But you will cope fine either way.


----------



## Seraphim

Aw Jenny :)

Snuggle, please don't worry :hugs:
We were really surprised how naturally everything came to us.
Just take your time and all will be well.
Most new babies sleep to recover and they ease you in slowly.
And you've always got us xx


----------



## bailey98

I must be the only sparkler hoping i dont go into labour tonight, no im not crazy, my dh has taken our 4 year old daughter to the hospital, she had a really bad night and has been unwell all day! Im so worried about her and felt really bad not going with them as she just wanted her mummy but i would have been useless! Just hoping they can give her something, think it might be an ear infection, she'd got a really high fever, complaining of her eyes hurting when the lights are on and if anyone makes noise! All she's done all day is cry and tell me it hurts! 
God i hate it when they are ill, all i do is worry and soon i'll have another one to worry about, i must be mad.


----------



## chrissie33

Snugs, I agree with polaris, hope Jezzy comes before your mum has to leave but you always have us!!


----------



## Blondie

41 weeks pregnant today - is it ever going to end :wacko:

The books all lie, pregnancies don't last 40 weeks at all :winkwink:


----------



## Seraphim

Blondie said:


> 41 weeks pregnant today - is it ever going to end :wacko:
> 
> The books all lie, pregnancies don't last 40 weeks at all :winkwink:

I must admit, I was certain that I would be on time because I knew when I ovulated... nature sticks to its maths all over the place... so I was disappointed to reach 41 weeks too ;) But then she popped.

It amazed me how much I felt like she was LESS likely to come as the days went by. But LO is having a hard think right this minute about coming along, honest.

:hugs:


----------



## snugglebot

Hey 22nders, another BnB friend who knew of 5 other 22nders waiting to pop, just reported to me one of them did :yipee:...the curse is broken!!!!!! We're next ladies :rofl:


----------



## mun to 3 kids

anything happening for the ladies that is still waiting, nothing for me :(


----------



## HappyBump75

I have been having pains all day..got my 3rd sweep tomorrow so hoping it will do something now the 22nders have begun to pop!


----------



## snugglebot

Good luck!

I am going to finally ask for my first sweep tomorrow. I hope my cervix is ready and has done something. Fx.


----------



## mun to 3 kids

fingers crossed they work for u, dont get mine till friday, fingers crossed i wont be needed it xx


----------



## snugglebot

well I just saw another thread of another Nov 22nder (she isn't on this thread I don't think)...anyways she went in for a sweep ..but they couldn't do it because her cervix wasn't even ready despite being overdue...:hissy: grr this date... I hope my cervix is ready and it works!!!!


----------



## bailey98

Goodluck with the sweep tomorrow, hope it gets things moving for you! xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey ladies, just sneaking in to update you all that 2, 22nd babies arrived today
tori coitter had orry (oz) at 12.24 and blondie had zara at 9.20 this evening after a 4 hr labour.

both mums and babies are doing well.


----------



## Seraphim

Whoooooooooooop :yipee:

Well done Tori!

Soooooooo pleased for you Blondie!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## RaeRae

yaaaaaaaay!!!!!


----------



## snugglebot

CONGRATS Tori and Blondie!! Thank you for breaking the curse!!! :rofl:


----------



## benjwool

Hello ladies:


I posted this onto the November Sparklers thread, but seems this one is the one to be tuning into!!!

Brody Emerson was born at 10:57am on November 21st. He weighed in at 8lbs 13oz and was 21" long!! He had a pneumothorax and gave us a bit of a scare, but after 24 hour observation, he is in GREAT health!! :happydance: :cloud9: :kiss:

Hope everyone is doing well, and good luck to those of you still waiting. :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







Brody9.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Oushka

:happydance: Blondie!

Id had an early night & missed her text!


----------



## Rebaby

Wahooooo! Congratulations tori and blondie! :happydance:


----------



## third time

Hi guys

So finally found a minute to come on here and tell you a little bit about the birth.

Basically I was in for three days after being indcued. THe induction worked and I went to 2cm very quickly and was contracting every 2 mintues. This lasted all day. They sent my DH home and said they would call if anything happened!! So the pains started getting worse but no more frequent as the night went on so the MW suggested I had a bath. I jumped in for 2 hours and the contractions started to slow down and ease off a bit so thought I'd get out and try and get some sleep. ANyway by 3am mangaed to drop off but woke up again at 7am, WITH NO CONTRACTIONS ARGHHHHHH!!!!!

Waited until 1 on the second day before the contractions started again, much worse but every 6 minutes and after examination I was still only 2 cm, and they decided to break my waters. SO, we waited all day to have my waters broken and at 5 were told they were extremely short staffed and I wasn't the priority!!! At 8 they said I might be going down but my DH should go home and get some sleep as he would be called in during the night. So the contractions got to 4 minutes apart and were really painful and so I tried the bath again but this time it made it worse, tried to sleep but pain was too bad and this co-codamol didn't seem to have much of an affect, basically we waited the wholenight and I still didn't go down to have them broken. My DH arrived back at 9am the next day and asked and the MW who had just done shift change and she couldn't believe I hadn't gone down. So she kicked up a massive stink and got somebody to come and get me, this about 12 I reckon.

They broke my waters at 1 in the afternoon and gave me gas and air for the pain, but because i was so exhausted I ended up having an epidural as I just coldn't cope (I was gutted and cried the whole time they gave it to me). It didn't work the first time as my bladder was so full and I hadn't realised (it was bulging through my skin!!), but after they had emptied my bladder and readjusted the pain relief, I felt great. By 6 o'clock I was 10 cm dilated but babies head wasn't far enough down to push so waited another 1 and a half hours before I began pushing.

Unfortunately, after half an hour, babies heartrate was diping and not coming back up quickly enough so they got the doctor in to examine me. Baby had moved herself onto the side and got completely stuck and would not be budged!!! :nope: SO they took me to theatre to try forceps first whcih they weren't hopeful abot. But the surgeon was fantastic because he got the forceps on very quickly and with one push/pull Baby Lucy Emma was delivered into the world, weighing 7lb3.5oz and looking beautiful.


----------



## Rebaby

:hugs: i know i already said it but congratulations again! Hope things are going well with you and little Lucy?


----------



## polaris

Congratulations to all the new Sparkler mums and babies - Blondie, Tori, third time, benjwool, and anyone else I missed out on!!.

Benjwool - Brody is absolutely beautiful, I love his little wooly hat too, it must have been scary with the pneumothorax, but great that he's doing so well now!!


----------



## bailey98

Congratulations to all our new mummys! xx

Third time, love the name you picked for your baby girl :winkwink: also my youngest daughters name!!!!


----------



## bailey98

Well its the 1st of December ladies, no more November babies! I have to admit im gutted, really wanted a November baby!
How many of us are still waiting?


----------



## mun to 3 kids

congratulations and well done, doesnt sound like u have had any easy time, big hugs to u and her name is georgous xxx


----------



## mun to 3 kids

im still here bailey, thought u were maybe away, posted a thread asking for u last night but there was no reply, Any sign of u going yet?

so we are now december stars rathered of liked november, but what can we do?

that is me passed all three pervious pregnancy dates so i might as well face it and say i will be induced oon the 11th, 10 days to go :(

cant be many of us left now? xx


----------



## snugglebot

I'm still here!!! 

Had my sweep yesterday...bled brown blood (sometimes what I call lots!) yesterday and all night. Just lost my mucus plug for sure.... getting some painful tightenings and some non painful ones so nothing regular.

I have an ultrasound booked 3 hours from now....it was meant for the event that I wasn't in labour...fx maybe I won't need it :yipee:

I dont' mind a December baby (I say that now, after whining about being overdue :rofl:), but my DH's family all have November birthdays, this will be the first december birthday on both sides :yipee:

I am still calling my baby a sparkler. Are you ladies going to post in the December stars thread? I feel kind of silly doing so, since I don't know any of them....


----------



## snugglebot

awww I just looked through my list of BnB buddies and of course I know Dec stars :dohh:... I guess we can look at this way, our babies are sparkely stars :)


----------



## Seraphim

Ooo good luck snuggle :D

Congrats third time, sorry it was so drawn out, but all done now :)
How are you getting on? :hugs:


----------



## Blondie

Hi Ladies

Sorry for the delay in updates - I got home this afternoon and having a nice nap, shower and settling Zara I can finally update you all - god it all happened so fast I think I'm still in shock 

Well had been getting minor twinges on and off on Sunday but nothing too bad so decided to have a bath at 4pm ish to see if it eased off the backache.
Got out of bath about 5ish and noticed a lot of mucas so went downstairs and Alex was on phone to his mum so I wandered into kitchen and suddenly realised that contractions were starting - well by time Alex hung up on his mum 15 minutes later I was in agony so I told him to start timing and find the tens machine - hmmm contractions were coming every 2 minutes and lasting over a minute - went to loo and loads of bloody mucus came out so we rang hospital and were told to go straight in. Had about 4 contractions in the 5 minute drive to hospital and really thought we were going to have baby in the car - anyway we made it in and were examined and told 6cm and asked if I wanted pethadine or epidural - I said now have gas and air give me 15 minutes and I'll see how I do - anyway about 10 minutes later I said I needed to push, was checked and was fully dilated and told sorry no pain relief - I cried 

Anyway about half an hour later waters went and were thick with merc so consultant said they were going to use ventouse and get baby out now or we were going to theatre - so after about 2.5 hours at hospital Zara was born by ventouse and had to have an episiotomy but aside from that it was gas, air and tens all the way - needless to say I was in total shock as labour lasted a total of 4 hours from start to finish Oh and she weighed in at 7lb4oz

Feeling ok now home, a bit sore down below surprisingly but Zara is adorable, taking well to breast feeding and an absolute joy to be around
 



Attached Files:







P1010220.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mun to 3 kids

congratulatons and well done, she is georgous xxx


----------



## polaris

Congratulations Blondie! What a dramatic birth story too! Zara is gorgeous, love the name by the way.


----------



## chrissie33

OMG blondie!!! massive congrats honey..... 4 hours :shock:


----------



## snugglebot

Good job Blondie!! Congratulations!


----------



## bailey98

No nothing happening here!

But i had a phone call from my mw yesterday telling me she had to cancel her clinic today so asked me to go into DAU for my sweep, went in and of course it did not work as im still here but im 3cm dialated and all ready to go she said!

Also she booked me in to be induced, wait for it, thursday morning :happydance:, i really did not want to be induced but they said if 4 sweeps have not worked its for the best and all they will need to do is break my waters, no gel or drip so thats not to bad!!!!

Come on the rest of you sparkler babies, your mummies want to meet you. xx


----------



## mun to 3 kids

thats good new, this thursday? xxx


----------



## snugglebot

That is good news Bailey! 

Unfortunately I had such a promising start to the day with painful tightenings, bloody show last night...and it seems to have disappeared :cry: I only have three more days for things to start naturally, or with gentle induction like another sweep tomorrow before we have to consider serious induction...:(


----------



## Rebaby

Wow that was fast blondie :shock: No wonder you're still in shock! Congratulations again, Zara is a real cutie :D

Sending labour dust to the few remaining ladies :dust:


----------



## Anna1982

hiya

just bobbing back to say anyone wh had me on facebook needs to re add me lol had to close my original page, im anna lesley smith now and the pics of a man (my dh holding morgan)

we r doing ok, looking forward to xmas, lucas drinks 6oz a time lol


----------



## bailey98

mun to 3 kids said:


> thats good new, this thursday? xxx

yep, tomorrow!!!! 

Any signs of you starting? xx


----------



## snugglebot

Ladies, I am STILL here...could be for another week depending on midwife and hospital availability to begin inductions. 

I am 2 weeks over due from my ultrasound date, and 10 days over the "official" date the midwife chose...baby passed all the stress tests and fluid checks so they say not to worry... but I am still feeling very low at the moment.


----------



## Rebaby

Aww big hugs hun :hugs: it can't be easy for you being overdue and not even knowing when an induction will be offered :nope: I hope it's not much longer now before baby decides its ready :hugs:


----------



## mun to 3 kids

good luck for tomorrow bailey, na nothing, il be the last november to pop and it will be on the 11th when they start me off, just cant see me going before that at all :( xx


----------



## mun to 3 kids

when are they going to give u a date snugglebot? xxx


----------



## snugglebot

mun to 3 kids said:


> when are they going to give u a date snugglebot? xxx

Dunno. Midwife is going to call me to set up a quick sweep. I will mention to her my frustrations about not knowing when this will all end and ask her if she can firm things up for my own sanity's sake.


----------



## bailey98

Ah you must be going crazy hun, at least with a date you've got something to work towards, dont understand why they are leaving you so long i thought they never let you to go past 42 weeks. I really hope a sweep works for you, i had my son the day after mine so i'll keep my fingers crossed for you! xx


----------



## snugglebot

Thanks Bailey. I had a sweep on monday. Had lots of bleeding afterwards, a few contractions that night and a show, but it all stopped and now I have nothing. 

this will be my second sweep. 

I am technically not 42 weeks according to them (I will be sunday but since they don't do inductions on the weekend and I think my mw is off duty tomorrow, I have today and friday...and of course subject to the hospital not being overwhelmed by other pregnant ladies...and isn't there something about a full moon tonight :dohh:)

Anyways, baby is fine and my Amniotic fluid is still really good so they aren't worried about baby at this point which is why they aren't too concerned about making me wait until next week...that said it was the hospital that suggested that to me. I plan on discussing my feelings with the mw today in hopes she can guarantee me that they will do something either today or friday if I still haven't gone into labour regardless of what is happening in the maternity ward.

At this point, I would be happy labouring in my truck if I had to.


----------



## Seraphim

:hugs: Snuggle, hope things speed up after the sweep xx


----------



## bailey98

Ah bless you, really feel for you. Let us know how the sweep goes. xx


----------



## Blondie

Hi Ladies

:hugs: Sungglebot, can't believe you are still hanging on, sending you loads of labour dust :dust: in the hope it might set you off.

Same to all our other November Sparklers aswell - helllloooo it's time to come out now!!!!!

Well day 3 now and all going well so far 

Just sat here enjoying a nice Baileys over ice whilst Daddy takes over cuddle duty - Zara has been an absolute angel so far 

Feel like I have ran a marathon this morning - nobody prepares you for how knackered your arm and legs are over the next few days but I suppose with all that pushing and gripping it's not surprising - but something that took me a bit of time to figure why it hurt so much - long hot showers are to die for right now 

Breast feeding seems to be going ok, Zara seems content but my milk must be coming in now as boobs have doubled in size today and are getting a bit warm and tender now so will have to keep an eye on that.

MW came out this morning and declared Zara to be practically perfect in every way - though I am biassed Just been reading my discharge notes and had to laugh at these times written on there:

membrane to birth 1:24 (didnt go until I was fully dilated)
first stage 0:45
2nd stage 2:05
third stage 0:05

Looks like I was a bionic woman according to that - I've been warned for baby number 2 I should maybe have a homebirth pack to hand to be on the safe side


----------



## chrissie33

Oh snugs, I am so sorry you are not having more positive news. My contractions would go for a few hours and stop then come back the next day, hopefully you will have some more positive signs today babe.....


----------



## snugglebot

Blondie I am glad things are going soo well for you and Zara! :)

I had my second sweep...nothing exciting yet to report. I am going to leave BnB for a day or so and take my mind off labour inductions for now. Friday is the day they will start gels provided other ladies don't beat me to the labour ward and tie up all the drs and nurses...fx. 

Good luck to the rest of you waiting. Hopefully when I come back there will be more birth announcements (including my own LOs!!!!)


----------



## snugglebot

Hope things are going well for you Bailey.....

I'm still waiting for something to happen...but nothing so far... I am most impatient now.


----------



## chrissie33

oooh really quiet in here.... has everyone had their babies now then?


----------



## Seraphim

I hope so ;)

:dust:


----------



## jenny82

Any news on snugglebot? She hasn't posted here in a few days! Hope it's good news :)


----------



## chrissie33

Sorry girls, thought you knew. Snuggs has had her little boy on 4th December - you will find details on her preggo journal along with some pics :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ot-so-secret-pregnancy-diary-4th-tri-277.html


----------



## Rebaby

Aww wow, that is great news :thumbup: so pleased for you snugglebot hun, just stopped by your journal (for the very first time :dohh: ) and your little guy is truly gorgeous!

I wonder if that is all the sparklers out now then? :D


----------



## snugglebot

Thanks Ladies!


----------

